# Die Helius-Galerie - Teil 2



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Alpine Maschine (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja Leute,

dann zeigt sie mal her, eure Helius. Egal ob CC, FR, ST oder sonstwas.

Ich mal mal den Anfang







Rahmen: Helius FR 07 mit neuem Umlenkhebel
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 5.0
Gabel: Fox 36 TALAS RC2
Steuersatz: Acros AH-07 mit Edelstahllagern
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce (wird noch gegen einen Superforce 31.8 getauscht)
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider 7075 (Tausch gegen Vector Carbon)
Shifter: Shimano XT 2008
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 2008
Kurbel: Shimano XT 2008 mit Truvativ Shiftguide und Blackspire Kettenblättern 38/26 und Truvativ Bashguard
Umwerfer: Shimano XT 2008
Laufräder: Shimano XT 2008
Bremsen: Shimano XT mit 200er Scheiben
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR T1
Reifen: Conti Mountain King 2,4 Protection mit Latexmilch (kommt hinten auch noch drauf)


(edit): Gewicht sind 14,9 Kilo ohne Pedalitos
Jetzt ihr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (2. Dezember 2009)

So, heute war ich an der Reihe mit meinen Freudeausbrüchen!



 

 

 

 

Einsatzgebiet vorerst Tour, CX und Trail...

Mein Aufbau wird wie folgt:
Rahmen: AM, Gr.M, schw. Elox., Kawagrün matt, Teile in Titalelox.
LRS: Hope Pro2 Flow
Reifen: VR Muddy Marry, HR Big Betty (laßt mich die Touren ruhig damit fahren... ;-) )
Bremsen: Hope Tech M4 183mm (wiege 73kg, naggisch)
Gabel: vorerst Fox 32 Talas RLC mattschwarz
Kurbel: SLX
Schaltwerk: Saint
Umwerfer: XT
Shifter: XT
Kassette: XT
Kette: HG93
Vorbau: Thomson X4
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon
Griffe: Ergon GX1 Teamgrün
Sattelstütze: wohl eine Thomson Masterpiece
Sattel: noch nicht 100% klar


----------



## der-gute (2. Dezember 2009)

geiles Teil

ich weiss, warum ich noch unentschlossen bin, ein weiteres Taiwanbike zu kaufen...

das AM is einfach ein geiles Teil...


----------



## haha (2. Dezember 2009)

dann post ich in der neuen gallerie doch gleich mal meinen "oldie":





mittlerweile sind neu: race face atlas fr kurbel, da die xtr leider das zeitliche gesegnet hat sowie ein dhx 4.0 dämpfer, der bald auf 5.0 umgebaut wird.
gewicht derzeit mit saint kurbel: ca. 15 kg


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Dezember 2009)

äfach goil 

Muss auch mal wieder Bilder von meinem machen


----------



## Lynus (3. Dezember 2009)

Rudelbildung


----------



## Luke-VTT (3. Dezember 2009)

Hammer! Welche Farbe hat das vorderste?


----------



## acmatze (3. Dezember 2009)

ich tippe mal auf aircraft grau


----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2009)

falsch! Es ist Zeltgrau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v09 (3. Dezember 2009)

@Myhtilos: Sehr feine - bisher nicht dagewesene - Farbkombi. Klasse!


----------



## Luke-VTT (4. Dezember 2009)

Danke Guru für die schnelle Auskunft!


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Dezember 2009)

das elox, raw, kawa AM wird bestimmt ein ganz heisses rad! der aufbau wird auch feinst!
das zeltgraue ist die antwort auf alle die kein buntes rad wollen aber trotzdem ihr eigenes ding machen wollen. schaut mit der weissen gabel sehr geil aus.


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Dezember 2009)

wem gehört denn das weisse fr mit dem luftdämpfer?


----------



## Stagediver (4. Dezember 2009)

@ lynus:

Wie macht sich denn der Manitou Luftdämpfer im AFR?
Schon unter harten Bedingungen gefahren?


Grüsse


----------



## Lynus (4. Dezember 2009)

@ Kroiterfee: mir 

@ Stagediver: Frag mal Andi-Y hier aus´m Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadsi (4. Dezember 2009)

Lynus schrieb:


> Rudelbildung



Ok Ok aber das ist Rudelbildung ( war schon mal hier schäm, aber konnte nicht anders) :






Trotzdem: sehr schöne Abfahrtsräder


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Dezember 2009)

Rudelbildung geht weiter:


----------



## Baelko (4. Dezember 2009)

Helius Baustelle auf Briefmarke....ich übe noch mal das einstellen von Bildern


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Dezember 2009)

Bitteschön:


----------



## Testmaen (4. Dezember 2009)

Edit: zuuu langsam.


----------



## habbadu (5. Dezember 2009)

Mein AFR 



>


----------



## Clemens (5. Dezember 2009)

ich hätte noch ein Helius RC


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Dezember 2009)

huhuhuhu. so ein rc lockt auch noch... mit canti aufbauen und unter 9kg... das wäre was...


hier ist mein hobel mit neuerkurbel. ist schon älter... hab jetzt auch einen neuen lrs. aber da schwiegermutter auf besuch ist, ist da kein zeitfenster für biken und bilder  machen.










die fetten schlappen sind maxxis highroller in 2,7" sind aer noch gut tretbar und passen sehr gut in den hinterbau.


----------



## softbiker (7. Dezember 2009)

Da wundert mi nix mehr dass du fuffzig Tüten Energy-Gel brauchst bei den Bulldog-Reifen.


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Dezember 2009)

hehe. die hattest du nötiger als ich.  die sleben reifen hatte ich bei gürü auch drauf. laufen gut. sind nun mal die einzigen die ich in 60a besitze. alle anderen sind weicher und vertragen die kälte nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derekr (7. Dezember 2009)

My AFR:


----------



## pfalz (7. Dezember 2009)

mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild...









Bessere Fotos nach dem Winterputz...


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Dezember 2009)

1.5?


----------



## guru39 (7. Dezember 2009)

jep!


----------



## chorge (8. Dezember 2009)

Hier nochmal meines, weil ich es sooo sehr liebe!!


----------



## softbiker (8. Dezember 2009)

Mach amoi a gscheids Foto


----------



## BenTec (8. Dezember 2009)

Der geneigten Leserschaft zum Gruße,

da genau hier sich die geballte Fachkompetenz befindet, regt sich in mir der Gedanke mal eine Frage off topic zu stellen:

Gibt es einen Lenker, der breit (ca.750mm) und weiter nach hinten als üblich geneigt ist, damit die armen Handgelenke nicht über Gebühr strapaziert werden müssen??
Wenn ja, dann, wie heisst er und wo kann man sowas kriegen. Name reicht ja eigentlich auch  schon...

vielen Dank im Voraus...

ben


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2009)

http://www.kodex-racing.com/de/produkte/detail/lenker/strut_bar/


----------



## schlammdiva (8. Dezember 2009)

@ bentec

Syntace zwar nur in 700mm, aber je nach Modell bis zu 16° Kröpfung nach hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi-Y (12. Dezember 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> @ lynus:
> 
> Wie macht sich denn der Manitou Luftdämpfer im AFR?
> Schon unter harten Bedingungen gefahren?
> ...



Hi,
sorry für die Verspätung.... Der IXS ist eigentlich sehr gut,passt aber eigentlich auch nicht ins bike, da er in diversen Positionen kollidiert... Glücklicher Weise geht die 197 er ... Die Buchsen hab ich mir gegen Zeichnung drehen lassen, da es keine passenden gibt... Er ist halt nicht ganz so sensibel wie ein Stahlfederdämpfer, funktioniert aber "vorgespannt" sehr gut. - Ich habe mein altes Torque für den AFR Aufbau geopfert und da war der Dämpfer verbaut. Gekauft hätte ich ihn mir dafür aber definitiv nicht.


----------



## Andi-Y (12. Dezember 2009)

Die besten Dinge stehen wie jedes Jahr, unter dem Baum!!!


----------



## Xiper (12. Dezember 2009)

AFR mit X-Fusion H3 LT! Der ist auch in meiner engeren Wahl. Wo hast du den her? Aus Tschechien? Bei Reset steht der ja nicht mit auf der HP. Wie funktioniert der und was hast du gezahlt?

thx


----------



## Lynus (13. Dezember 2009)

@ Xiper: Meines Wissens handelt es sich bei Andi-Y´s Dämpfer um einen Manitou Evolver, nicht um einen X-Fusion.


----------



## Xiper (13. Dezember 2009)

jo hast recht!


----------



## Heinsen (13. Dezember 2009)

Ja dann stelle ich auch mal meinen Bock rein.
Vom Freerider zum Tourer  - Mensch wie Maschine...









die jetzige "Nici" hat 14,5 kg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (13. Dezember 2009)

wie macht sich der monarch?


----------



## Heinsen (13. Dezember 2009)

Der Monarch 4.2 spricht sauber und fein an - hatte 2 zum testen, einmal Tune A lt. Nicolai und einmal Tune B. Für den letzteren habe ich mich entschieden, der war für mein Gefühl besser - für n bikepark habe ich meinen stahldämpfer noch...


----------



## PiratPilot (13. Dezember 2009)

Heinsen: 
schicke Gabel. Bist du zufrieden? Hast du sie schon mal aufgeschraubt oder schickst du sie zum Service zu DTSwiss?


----------



## Heinsen (13. Dezember 2009)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Heinsen:
> schicke Gabel. Bist du zufrieden? Hast du sie schon mal aufgeschraubt oder schickst du sie zum Service zu DTSwiss?



ja, bin seeeehr zufrieden. habe noch eine 2007er bekommen mit 20 mm achse. ist steif und spricht auch super an. hatte vorher die marzocchi 66 rc2 eta -> die dt swiss ist wie der kleine bruder  weniger federweg, aber genauso sensibel und top einstellbar -> sowie: ABSENKUNG und leicht. da ich keine drops und große sprünge mehr machen kann, reicht die swiss auch vollkommen aus.

aufgemacht habe ich sie noch nicht, würde sie zum service schicken, wenn soweit....


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Dezember 2009)

so hiermal meine neue mutti. neu ist der lrs. (ck iso, cx-ray, ztr flow).













gewicht: 16,00kg.


----------



## PiratPilot (14. Dezember 2009)

Heinsen schrieb:


> aufgemacht habe ich sie noch nicht, würde sie zum service schicken, wenn soweit....



Danke! Ich habe seit einem Jahr die XMC130 und überlege, sie mal aufzumachen und neues Öl zu spendieren.


----------



## Lynus (14. Dezember 2009)

Gestern die vermutlich letzte Ausfahrt für dieses Jahr 



Eine Stunde nach der Aufnahme war das Handgelenk verstaucht 

- Nein, es lag nicht am Schnee - hab einen Stein übersehen und anschliessend den Abgang über den Lenker gemacht.


----------



## guru39 (14. Dezember 2009)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Lynus (14. Dezember 2009)

Danke, hab das Handgelenk ruhig gestellt und bandagiert. Bilde mir ein, dass es schon weniger schmerzt. 
Muß mir heute abend das Bike mal genauer anschauen - die hintere Bremsscheibe hat´s ordentlich verbogen.
@Gürü: Kann man sowas wieder richten oder soll ich lieber gleich eine neue kaufen ?


----------



## guru39 (14. Dezember 2009)

besser neu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ins (14. Dezember 2009)

Dasselbe ist mir Anfang November in Willingen passiert, hab beim biken immer noch Schmerzen. Hoffe das es bei dir nicht so heftig war, gute Besserung!


----------



## Andi-Y (14. Dezember 2009)

Lynus schrieb:


> Gestern die vermutlich letzte Ausfahrt für dieses Jahr
> 
> Eine Stunde nach der Aufnahme war das Handgelenk verstaucht
> 
> - Nein, es lag nicht am Schnee - hab einen Stein übersehen und anschliessend den Abgang über den Lenker gemacht.



He,
was war los? Wo warst du denn? - Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Lynus (14. Dezember 2009)

@Andi-Y: Am Winebeat "Spielplatz", letzter Stein vor dem Fahrweg. Nicht der kleine Sprung rechts, sondern ca. 3m weiter links. Hab mich zu sehr auf den ersten Stein konzentriert, dass ich den zweiten direkt dahinter "übersehen" hab. Über den ersten drüber gerollt, mit dem Vorderrad zwischen erstem und zweitem Stein hängen geblieben und lineare Geschwindigkeit in Rotation umgesetzt  
Es geht aber schon wieder ein bisschen besser. Das Handgelenk ist deutlich angeschwollen, aber die Schmerzen sind deutlich zurück gegangen. Werde aber dieses Jahr nicht mehr fahren - zumal die Bremsscheibe hinten wohl irreparabel verbogen ist. Den Rest vom Hinterrad muß ich mir erst noch genauer anschauen - dazu brauch ich dann aber beide Hände


----------



## Derekr (15. Dezember 2009)

Weight is 16.6kg


----------



## no_budgeT (15. Dezember 2009)

Helius FR vom BikeMarkt, noch nicht komplett aufgebaut!
ca. 17,4 Kg...
Feder zu hart(650er), wer noch ne weichere hat -> PM





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stuk (15. Dezember 2009)

hi no budget,
ist schonmal eine schöne gute grundlage zum aufbau.
viel spaß damit!!!

was ist das für eine farbe?

mfg


----------



## acmatze (15. Dezember 2009)

ich tippe mal auf weiss


----------



## softbiker (15. Dezember 2009)

stuk schrieb:


> hi no budget,
> ist schonmal eine schöne gute grundlage zum aufbau.
> viel spaß damit!!!
> 
> ...



Wie? Der Aufbau ist doch super.

Außer Gabel-kürzen und Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi passt das doch wunderbar.


----------



## no_budgeT (15. Dezember 2009)

Ja, naja, das Laufrad hinten stört mich sehr, werde da heut noch ne D321 draufspeichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (15. Dezember 2009)

schickes teil!


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Dezember 2009)

da gibts noch so viel zu tun...


----------



## chickenway-user (15. Dezember 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> da gibts noch so viel zu tun...




Vor allem: FAHREN!


----------



## stuk (15. Dezember 2009)

hiho zusammen

bitte nicht falschverstehen, ich würde nie andere leuts räder kritisieren. grade bei n kann sich jeder so verwirklichen wie er mag und darum mögen wir n ja so sehr....
aber no budgeT meinte je selbst "noch nicht komplett" darum meinte ich Grundlage...aber die ist echt schon super.
aber welche farbe isses denn nun? weiss? aircraft? fenstergrau? blaugrau???


----------



## no_budgeT (15. Dezember 2009)

Also für mich ist es weiß!!!


----------



## stuk (16. Dezember 2009)

danke
dann muss ich zum augenarzt oder am monitor was verstellen, sehe irgendwie einen grau-blau-stich.......
wie gesagt: Viel Spaß mit dem FR!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (17. Dezember 2009)

Derekr schrieb:


> Weight is 16.6kg



.....schöne Kiste. Nicht gerade ein Tourenbike.....England?


----------



## Derekr (18. Dezember 2009)

Baelko schrieb:


> .....schöne Kiste. Nicht gerade ein Tourenbike.....England?


 
Google translation:  ..... nice box.  Not exactly a bike tour ..... England?  


Not sure what you've said but i'm not ENGLISH! I'm Scottish!!!  

The Nice box bit is ummmm hmmmm i wont translate that back!


----------



## Mythilos (18. Dezember 2009)

hier mal mein aktueller Stand:
-ohne gekürzte Bremsleitungen
-Rahmen-Schutzabklebungen (vor bspw reibenden Bowdenzügen...)
Bevor die ersten "meckern": ob ich bei der gebogenen Sattelstütze bleibe wird sich je nach Einsatzbreich zeigen 
-13,5kg (alle Einzelteile bis auf Schaltzughüllen gewogen)


----------



## Boondog (18. Dezember 2009)

hier meine neuste Evolutionsstufe...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Baelko (19. Dezember 2009)

Derekr schrieb:


> Not sure what you've said but i'm not ENGLISH! I'm Scottish!!!
> 
> The Nice box bit is ummmm hmmmm i wont translate that back!


....it was not my question where you come from, but where you took the picture.


----------



## Lynus (19. Dezember 2009)

@ Mythilos: Schicke Farbkombi - gefällt !

Du scheinst einen ähnlich langen Vorbau zu fahren, wie ich. 90mm oder noch mehr ? 
Was ich nicht verstehe ? Wieso montierst du ihn "falsch" rum ?


----------



## Mythilos (19. Dezember 2009)

Lynus schrieb:


> @ Mythilos: Schicke Farbkombi - gefällt !
> 
> Du scheinst einen ähnlich langen Vorbau zu fahren, wie ich. 90mm oder noch mehr ?
> Was ich nicht verstehe ? Wieso montierst du ihn "falsch" rum ?



ist 100mm lang. Er ist auf dem Bild erstmal negativ, weil ich ein bissl an der Sitzposition herum probiert habe. Jetzt ist er grad wieder positiv und wenn ich nen steileren Berg rauf fahre, dann werd ich sehen, ob ich ihn wieder herum drehe.

Die Farbkombi finde ich wirklich geil, farblich nach meinem Geschmack, sehr stimmig. Ein bischen Pepp aber nicht zu bunt und trotzdem nicht langweilig, aber gut, das ist eben Geschmackssache!
Die Griffe haben ein etwas anderes Grün, aber das stört nicht.
Morgen werde ich dazu kommen die erste Test-Einstellungs-Feinjustierungsfahrt zu machen


----------



## softbiker (19. Dezember 2009)

So jetz bin ich grad am Kefü-montieren und die e13 ds macht sich ganz gut. Einzigst was mir nicht so taugt ist der Grat der beim aufsetzen auf das Hintere Unterrohr schlagen könnte.

Nu hab ich noch eine Frage was fahrt ihr den für 2-fach Kombis?
Ich hätte jetz 22-36 montiert oder würdet ihr davon abraten?

Bilder lad ich nachher hoch


----------



## bike-it-easy (19. Dezember 2009)

22-36 geht eigentlich überall problemlos und taugt auch für die Praxis (zumindest mir) ganz gut.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## abbath (19. Dezember 2009)

Also ich fahr 32/42...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (19. Dezember 2009)

Bei 22-36 war mir der Sprung zu groß, bei 22-32 das große Blatt zu klein, also 26-36.


----------



## bike-it-easy (20. Dezember 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Bei 22-36 war mir der Sprung zu groß, bei 22-32 das große Blatt zu klein, also 26-36.



Du bist ja auch ein Tretmonster  (hab vor einiger Zeit mal deinen Kurzbericht "Mit dem Flow Ulm-Gardasee" gelesen )
Denk doch mal an die Benachteiligten, Schwachen und Alten 
Unsereins fährt dann mit 22 (ggf. 24) als kleines Blatt schon ganz gut.

Aber die Geschmäcker und Anforderungen sind hier (wie immer eigentlich) grundverschieden, was auch gut so ist: Also hilft nur selber für sich rausfinden, was am besten funzt.

Grüße

bike-it-easy


----------



## softbiker (20. Dezember 2009)

So hier nun die Fotos.
Die e13 macht nen guten Eindruck. Montage war absolut problemlos.
Einzigst bei der Länge vom Werferkabel hab ich mich ein klitzekleinesbisserl verschätzt. Jetz brauch ich hald ein neues.






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rockcity Roller (20. Dezember 2009)

hallo jungens,

bei mir steht ein helius AM an, deshalb meine übliche frage:
wer hat eins in welcher größe und bei welcher körpergröße?
schwanke zwischen M und L, bin 183cm groß.

danke, rainer


----------



## Lynus (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi Rainer,

hab mir grad ein Helius FR als Enduro aufgebaut.
Größe L bei 1,84m - passt perfekt.


----------



## shibby85 (20. Dezember 2009)

Wenn das schon einer fragt schließe ich mich direkt mal an. Bin 2m groß und wieder ~97kg. Passt da L oder sollte ich mich lieber nach etwas anderem umsehen? Müsste auch mal in den Puff fahren und eine Probefahrt machen..


----------



## der-gute (20. Dezember 2009)

Kommt auf deine Präferenzen an

wenn du auch viel im sitzen fahren willst, is xl echt besser

aber eben auch unhandlicher

ich kann dir bald aus Erfahrung berichten
hab ein Argon Fr in XL und ein helius Fr in L
bin 196 cm bei 96 Kilo


----------



## flyingscot (20. Dezember 2009)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> wer hat eins in welcher größe und bei welcher körpergröße?
> schwanke zwischen M und L, bin 183cm groß.



Ich habe ein M mit 180cm Größe. Für meinen Einsatzzweck als Touren-Enduro die obere Grenze für die Größe M. Entscheident ist hier nicht nur die Oberrohrlänge sondern auch die Länge des Sattelrohrs: schon ich benötige eine überlange Sattelstütze mit 43cm, um mit dem Mindesteinschub unter das Oberrohr zu kommen (CC-mäßige Uphill-Sattelposition). Das L hat ein etwas höheres Oberrohr -> größerer Sattelstützenauszug möglich.

Mit dem FR lässt sich das so nicht vergleichen, da es nicht das tiefe Oberrohr besitzt.


----------



## shibby85 (20. Dezember 2009)

Jup, eher sitzend fahren. Also Enduro / All Mountain soll es werden, kein Freerider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (20. Dezember 2009)

Nimm XL

mein 901 hab ich auch in XL genommen...


----------



## Oettinger (20. Dezember 2009)

@shibby85
ich bin 192cm und fahr ein L, wenn du tourenorientiert fahren willst, dann würd ich dir zum XL raten - aber eine Probefahrt ist durch nichts zu ersetzen!

Gruß


----------



## psc1 (20. Dezember 2009)

shibby85 schrieb:


> Wenn das schon einer fragt schließe ich mich direkt mal an. Bin 2m groß und wieder ~97kg. Passt da L oder sollte ich mich lieber nach etwas anderem umsehen? Müsste auch mal in den Puff fahren und eine Probefahrt machen..




Hi, zum tourenorientierten biken ist L bestimmt zu klein, bin selbst 1,89 und fahre ein AM in L für "überall" und ein UFO in L für runter.
ICh denke Du bekommst richtig Probleme mit dem Abstand Knie-Lenker (Oberrohrlänge) wenn Du nen L nimmst.
Aber was spricht gegen ein N in XL?


----------



## shibby85 (20. Dezember 2009)

psc1 schrieb:


> Aber was spricht gegen ein N in XL?



Nichts, ich habe bisher nur noch nicht soviele Nicolais in XL gesehen. Schau halt immer mal wieder in den Marktplatz rein und finde da halt überwiegend M und L; XL bisher keins gesehen. Aber ich werde mich wohl anfang nächsten Jahres zum Wurzelpuff begeben und guru mal anhauen 

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## der-gute (20. Dezember 2009)

bei meinem Besuch in Lübbrechtsen hingen leider zwei Argon FR in XL vor der Schweisserei...


----------



## haha (21. Dezember 2009)

Derekr schrieb:


> Weight is 16.6kg



sowas von oberhammermäßig.. farbleich gefällts mir gar nicht so, aber die geometrie sieht absolut nach spass aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedpreacher (22. Dezember 2009)

Hab' lt. Jahr nen Helius aufgebaut. Bin 191cm lang bei einer Schrittlänge von 91cm - ergo passt Größe XL perfekt. Wenn irgendwer im Großraum Köln wohnt kann er gerne mal Probefahren (PLZ 414..).
Grüße Speedpreacher


----------



## oms (22. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir ist es auch bald soweit, will ein AFR bestellen und bin 1,93.
Bergauf soll auch mal gehen. Aber was nehme ich jetzt, L oder XL. für XL spricht ja irgendwie nur das längere Oberrohr, das längere Steuerrohr ist bei langen Gabeln wohl eher schlechter. Das längere Sitzrohr vielleicht? 
Guru, hat ja schon L und XL AFRs aufgebaut, wie ich sehen konnte, wie groß sind denn deren Besitzer so ungefähr. Probefahrt muss sein, nur XL gibt es eben selten.


----------



## guru39 (22. Dezember 2009)

oms schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch bald soweit, will ein AFR bestellen und bin 1,93.
> Bergauf soll auch mal gehen. Aber was nehme ich jetzt, L oder XL. für XL spricht ja irgendwie nur das längere Oberrohr, das längere Steuerrohr ist bei langen Gabeln wohl eher schlechter. Das längere Sitzrohr vielleicht?
> Guru, hat ja schon L und XL AFRs aufgebaut, wie ich sehen konnte, wie groß sind denn deren Besitzer so ungefähr. Probefahrt muss sein, nur XL gibt es eben selten.



Das kommt auf deine Schrittlänge an. So wie sich dein Eintrag liest bist du aber eher DH orientiert, also L


----------



## oms (22. Dezember 2009)

Ja stimmt, will auch wenn es geht einen 50mm Vorbau fahren und überwiegend bergab, aber eben auch beim hochfahren im sitzen nicht an den Lenker stossen. Habe mal auf einem FR in L gesessen und das kam mir schon eher klein vor. Das AFR hat ja zudem noch das abfallende Oberrohr. Muss mal die Schrittlänge genau messen.


----------



## guru39 (22. Dezember 2009)

oms schrieb:


> Habe mal auf einem FR in L gesessen und das kam mir schon eher klein vor.



Das FR und das AFR kannst du nicht eins zu eins miteinander vergleichen da beim AFR der Sitzwinkel flacher ist und somit der Druck auf das Vorderrad wieder steigt(weil du dich CC mässig nach vorne beugen mussst) wenn du die Sattelstütze ausfährst.

Aber was soll das, es geht doch nur um den Spazz beim Rattfahren und das macht ein Nicolai imma


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (23. Dezember 2009)

wenn ,dann kann mans wohl eher mit dem Helius st vergleichen!


----------



## habbadu (23. Dezember 2009)

oms schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch bald soweit, will ein AFR bestellen und bin 1,93.
> Bergauf soll auch mal gehen. Aber was nehme ich jetzt, L oder XL. für XL spricht ja irgendwie nur das längere Oberrohr, das längere Steuerrohr ist bei langen Gabeln wohl eher schlechter. Das längere Sitzrohr vielleicht?
> Guru, hat ja schon L und XL AFRs aufgebaut, wie ich sehen konnte, wie groß sind denn deren Besitzer so ungefähr. Probefahrt muss sein, nur XL gibt es eben selten.



Servus oms,

ich stand vor der gleichen Frage / Entscheidung wie Du.
Ich bin 193 cm, 92 cm Schrittlänge ohne Schuhe und hatte mich für das "L" entschieden. Diese Entscheidung war für mich 100% die richtige.
Mit einer Totem und einem 40er Vorbau sind durchschnittliche Anstiege auch über ein paar Kilometer kein Problem. Das Pedalieren geht gut - ist kein Kompromiss.

Zur Probe bin ich "damals" ein "M" und ein "XL" gefahren - bei mir stand kein "L" zur Verfügung.

Das "XL" fühlte sich für mich nahezu wie mein LV 301 (XL) an, mit dem ich Touren fahre, das "M" war dann doch etwas zu "kompakt".

Grüße


----------



## oms (23. Dezember 2009)

Super, danke das hilft! 
Tendiere auch zu L. Muss mal eine Probefahrt klarmachen.


----------



## AustRico (23. Dezember 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> ...der Sitzwinkel flacher ist und somit der Druck auf das Vorderrad wieder steigt(weil du dich CC mässig nach vorne beugen mussst) wenn du die Sattelstütze ausfährst.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Der Schwerpunkt wandert bei flacherem SW nach hinten, und das trägt bestimmt nicht zu mehr Druck am Vorderrad bei...


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. Dezember 2009)

AustRico schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Der Schwerpunkt wandert bei flacherem SW nach hinten, und das trägt bestimmt nicht zu mehr Druck am Vorderrad bei...



Ich stimme zu 
Beim AFR sitzt man Quasi über der Hinterachse wenn der Sattel weit draussen ist. 
Bei meinem FR mit Totem ist der Druck berg auf schon sehr gering auf dem Vorderrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. Dezember 2009)

AustRico schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Der Schwerpunkt wandert bei flacherem SW nach hinten, und das trägt bestimmt nicht zu mehr Druck am Vorderrad bei...



Das war auch nicht ganz Ironie frei von mir gemeint, weil es immer wieder
Leute hier gibt die behaupten das man damit nicht oder schlecht Bergauffahren kann ohne ein AFR oder ST jemals gefahren
zu sein.
Als ich noch mehr Zeit zum Radfahren hatte und fitter war bin ich mit meinem ST stellenweise auch steile Singletrails raufgefahren.
Aber mal ehrlich, gemacht sind die Räder dafür nicht.


----------



## Andi-Y (23. Dezember 2009)

ich bin der mit dem AFR in XL vom Guru. - Ich hoffe, dass er morgen früh offen hat und würde dann mein bike vom Service abholen. Plane gegen 10:30 Uhr dort zu sein. - Ich bin 1,93 m und wollte es nicht kleiner, da es zum hochfahren bereits an seiner geometrischen Grenze ist (Sattelauszug etc.) Bergab ist es immernoch extrem handlich - Ein L wäre mir zu klein. - Aber das ist Geschmackssache...

Wenn spontan jemand probesitzen möchte, wäre das morgen früh beim Guru (wenn er offen hat) möglich.

Andi


----------



## oms (23. Dezember 2009)

Würde ich gerne, ist aber leider zu weit weg für mich spontan... und wieder eine neue Meinung...


----------



## Simbl (23. Dezember 2009)

Andi-Y schrieb:


> ich bin der mit dem AFR in XL vom Guru. - Ich hoffe, dass er morgen früh offen hat und würde dann mein bike vom Service abholen. Plane gegen 10:30 Uhr dort zu sein. - Ich bin 1,93 m und wollte es nicht kleiner, da es zum hochfahren bereits an seiner geometrischen Grenze ist (Sattelauszug etc.) Bergab ist es immernoch extrem handlich - Ein L wäre mir zu klein. - Aber das ist Geschmackssache...
> 
> Wenn spontan jemand probesitzen möchte, wäre das morgen früh beim Guru (wenn er offen hat) möglich.
> 
> Andi


 
Hat Glüh (offen) wein  10-14 Uhr


----------



## Bartenwal (24. Dezember 2009)

AustRico schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Der Schwerpunkt wandert bei flacherem SW nach hinten, und das trägt bestimmt nicht zu mehr Druck am Vorderrad bei...


Sorry,
aber das ist falsch. Wenn ich die Sitzhöhe korrekt einstelle, habe ich immer den gleichen Abstand zum Tretlager und den gleichen Versatz nach hinten. Ich brauche dafür nur die passende Sattelstütze! Der Schwerpunkt wandert bei *langen Beinen* nach hinten, deshalb sollten große Rahmen einen längeren Hinterbau haben. Dazu müsste aber die Hinterbaufederung komplett neu berechnet werden, also macht das (fast) kein Hersteller. 

Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Dezember 2009)

Bartenwal schrieb:


> Sorry,
> aber das ist falsch. Wenn ich die Sitzhöhe korrekt einstelle, habe ich immer den gleichen Abstand zum Tretlager und den gleichen Versatz nach hinten. Ich brauche dafür nur die passende Sattelstütze! Der Schwerpunkt wandert bei *langen Beinen* nach hinten, deshalb sollten große Rahmen einen längeren Hinterbau haben. Dazu müsste aber die Hinterbaufederung komplett neu berechnet werden, also macht das (fast) kein Hersteller.
> 
> Grüße,
> Bartenwal



Ja zum Glück. Ich hab lange Beine und find es gut keinen längeren Hinterbau zu haben. Will ja schließlich keine Uphill-Rennen fahren mit dem Ding (und wenn doch bau ich mir einfach ne kurze Gabel ein und scho passts wieder...).
Kurzer Hinterbau ist gut. Lang hab ich wo anders


----------



## sluette (24. Dezember 2009)

bei der rahmengröße habe ich immer das motto so klein wie möglich, so groß wie nötig.
bin 1.84m und fahre bisher jeden nicolai rahmen in m, specialized ebenso.


----------



## Springhecht (25. Dezember 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

Helius FR 2009


----------



## ins (25. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schick 

Ist das ein Cone Head Steuerrohr, wenn ja hat das Nicolai ja schön dezent hinbekommen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (25. Dezember 2009)

neeee, das ist doch normal 1.5er, oder ? schau dir mal das bild in groß aus der gallery an.
feines bike, aber den hope sticker würde ich gegen das typische N tauschen.


----------



## AustRico (25. Dezember 2009)

Bartenwal schrieb:


> Sorry,
> aber das ist falsch. Wenn ich die Sitzhöhe korrekt einstelle, habe ich immer den gleichen Abstand zum Tretlager und den gleichen Versatz nach hinten. Ich brauche dafür nur die passende Sattelstütze! Der Schwerpunkt wandert bei *langen Beinen* nach hinten, deshalb sollten große Rahmen einen längeren Hinterbau haben. Dazu müsste aber die Hinterbaufederung komplett neu berechnet werden, also macht das (fast) kein Hersteller.
> 
> Grüße,
> Bartenwal



Das der Effekt bei längeren Beinen stärker zu tragen kommt als bei kurzen, ist selbstverständlich und widerspricht auch nicht meiner Ausführung.
Bei einem flachen Sitzwinkel tritt der Effekt jedoch früher ein als bei einem steilen Sitzwinkel.
Vielleicht verstehst du besser was ich zu sagen versucht habe, wenn du dir den Vergleich der beiden Rahmen auf dieser Abbildung ansiehst:


----------



## spooky1980 (25. Dezember 2009)

Steht übrigens zum verkauf komplett oder Rahmen alleine


----------



## der-gute (26. Dezember 2009)

ob es sinnvoll ist, den Fred hier als Verkaufsplattform zu nutzen...


----------



## Bartenwal (26. Dezember 2009)

AustRico schrieb:


> Das der Effekt bei längeren Beinen stärker zu tragen kommt als bei kurzen, ist selbstverständlich und widerspricht auch nicht meiner Ausführung.
> Bei einem flachen Sitzwinkel tritt der Effekt jedoch früher ein als bei einem steilen Sitzwinkel...


Hallo AustRico,
ich stelle meinen Sattel immer auf gleiche Sitzposition ein: Auszug 82cm, Sattelspitze 9cm hinter dem Tretlager, da spielt der Sitzrohrwinkel keine Rolle. Bei meinem Fusion Raid geht das Sitzrohr wie beim AFR nicht durchs Tretlager, da musste ich den Sattel recht weit nach vorne schieben und eine Stütze ohne Versatz nehmen. Aber die Sitzposition ist die gleiche wie bei meinem Trekkingrad mit einer Stütze mit Versatz nach hinten. 










Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Springhecht (27. Dezember 2009)

@ins: Steuerrohr is 1.5 
Find es beim Helius Fr sehr cool. Passt einfach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (27. Dezember 2009)

Bartenwal schrieb:


> Hallo AustRico,
> ich stelle meinen Sattel immer auf gleiche Sitzposition ein: Auszug 82cm, Sattelspitze 9cm hinter dem Tretlager, da spielt der Sitzrohrwinkel keine Rolle. Bei meinem Fusion Raid geht das Sitzrohr wie beim AFR nicht durchs Tretlager, da musste ich den Sattel recht weit nach vorne schieben und eine Stütze ohne Versatz nehmen. Aber die Sitzposition ist die gleiche wie bei meinem Trekkingrad mit einer Stütze mit Versatz nach hinten.
> 
> 
> ...




........oh Gott.....das Nicolai im Aufbau bekommt dann aber keinen 130mm Vorbau, oder?


----------



## cafehuesch (27. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
hab jetzt auch ein Helius AM. 
Hab`s bis jetzt nicht bereut und wie ich das so einschätze werde ich`s auch nicht.


Bin glücklich... 

ne neue kamera hab ich auch, die gehorcht noch nicht!


----------



## spooky1980 (27. Dezember 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> ob es sinnvoll ist, den Fred hier als Verkaufsplattform zu nutzen...



Warum ? Habe ein Bild von meinem Helius hier rein gestellt mit einer Bemerkung das finde ich legetim .


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (28. Dezember 2009)

mein BabyInnenlager,Kettenblätter und Sattelstütze sind neu!


----------



## der-gute (28. Dezember 2009)

spooky1980 schrieb:


> Warum ? Habe ein Bild von meinem Helius hier rein gestellt mit einer Bemerkung das finde ich legetim .



Nein, es ist nicht legitim


das hier steht angepinnt oben im Nicolaiforum:

 Verkaufsthreads in den Herstellerforen 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nachdem in letzter Zeit immer häufiger Verkaufsthreads in den Herstellerforen auftauchen wollen wir nochmals auf die Forenregeln die hier speziell in den Herstellerforen gelten, aufmerksam machen.

Die Prämisse der Herstellerforen liegt auf dem Endkundensupport durch die jeweiligen Hersteller und der technischen Hilfe der Community untereinander.

Verkäufe und dergleichen haben hier nichts zu suchen. Freds mit diesem Inhalt werden in Zukunft komentarlos gelöscht. Bitte nutzt hierfür den Bikemarkt oder die üblichen Wege und mißbraucht nicht die für Information gemachten Bereiche für Eure Eigenwerbung.

Vielen Dank und weiterhin viel Spaß.

Eure Mods 


Klicki - Hier steht es geschrieben - Klicki


----------



## pfalz (28. Dezember 2009)

@cafehuesch

schöner Schokobomber


----------



## c_w (28. Dezember 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> das hier steht angepinnt oben im Nicolaiforum:
> 
> Verkaufsthreads in den Herstellerforen
> 
> [...]




Ja, das steht da geschrieben, aber da gehts auch explizit um Threads, nicht um einzelne Postings, die zum Thema passen... Natürlich will das hier keiner, aber es wird sich eh nicht verhindern lassen... und wenn einer ein Bild von seinem Bike hier postet und in einem Satz dazu erwähnt, dass es zu verkaufen ist... dann sollte man da imho nicht so nen Aufriss drum machen.
Deshalb... und gut ist und wieder zurück zum Thema, bitte Bilder posten


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Dezember 2009)

@cafe : ..ja , super schönes nico !!!!
@der-gute : nu übertreibs doch net gleich - es war doch nur eine bemerkung - und  hier im forum is viell. einer froh , es gleich entdeckt zu haben .... immer diese korinthenkackerei ...


----------



## abbath (28. Dezember 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


>



Die Kurbel ist ja mal cool. War mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Dezember 2009)

..sieht der rahmen nur  so zerkratzt aus - oder ist er´s wirklich ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (28. Dezember 2009)

is nur Dreck....


----------



## abbath (28. Dezember 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..sieht der rahmen nur  so zerkratzt aus - oder ist er´s wirklich ?????



Und wenn schon. Gebrauchsspuren sind Ehrensache.


----------



## softbiker (29. Dezember 2009)

Sachd ma Jungs,

weis von euch jemand ob das DT-Rot in etwa zum fire-department-red von Nicolai passt bzw. sogar welche RAL das DT-Rot ist ?? 

Danke Jungs


----------



## stuk (30. Dezember 2009)

hi softbiker,

wenn du an die Laufräder denkst muss du aufpassen. DT hat dort ne Streuung was (auch) die Farbe angeht. die "alten" 2200er habe ich schon genau passend zum fire-d-red gesehen. die alten mit orange 2350 waren jedoch heller und die neuen mit weiss jedoch dunkler. der schriftzug von den weissen 1750er passt jedoch wieder und das rot von den dämpfern und gabeln ist wieder ganz anders.
mfg


----------



## softbiker (30. Dezember 2009)

Ja an den E-2200 dachte ich auch schon.

Ich weiss echt immer noch nicht was fürn Laufradsatz ich basteln soll.
Irgendwie schwanke ich da jeden Tag. Einerseits soll er leicht sein und andererseits aber auch gut was wegstecken können.

Ich freunde mich derzeit immer mehr mit der 240er Nabe von DT an. Obwohl mir die Acros 75er auch super gefällt und von der Technik her schon auch superb ist.

Bei der Felge bin ich mir jedoch total unschlüssig. Erst wollte ich tubeless also ZTR FLOW dagegen spricht aber dass das Ding mein Gewicht und einen Parkbesuch wahrscheinlich nicht aushällt auch wenn sie gut gespeicht sind.
Derzeit fahre ich eine Supra D und war am überlegen die aus- und neu einzuspeichen. Jetzt hab ich gesehen das Alexrims ne schöne Dirt-Felge ähnlich der Supra D mit 495g hat dir FR30 ich aber keinen blassen Schimmer hab wo in D herbekommen und was das Ding kostet.

Ich bin einfach total überfragt.

Fakt ist: Die Brave-Naben in GOLD müssen raus.


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Dezember 2009)

falls du die supra D abgibst, schreib mir ne pn. 
ich hab im bike workshop gelesen dass man ein hinteres king laufrad für 500 euro mit felge und speichen auf wunsch bekommt. das find ich fair.


----------



## stuk (30. Dezember 2009)

naben king oder hope pro 2 und felge 5.1 oder e500 e530 würde ich empfehlen.
rote felgen wäre meiner meinung nach bei deinem bike auch zuviel rot....


----------



## softbiker (30. Dezember 2009)

Also King Naben fallen mal aus. Der Preis ist mir echt zu heftig.
Hope kommt nicht in Frage. Viel zu laut für mein Geschmack.
Die Acros sind schon echt lecker.

Vielleicht sollt ich noch dazuschreiben dass auf die Felge bis minimum 2.5 draufpasst


----------



## delahero (30. Dezember 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Also King Naben fallen mal aus. Der Preis ist mir echt zu heftig.
> Hope kommt nicht in Frage. Viel zu laut für mein Geschmack.
> Die Acros sind schon echt lecker.
> 
> Vielleicht sollt ich noch dazuschreiben dass auf die Felge bis minimum 2.5 draufpasst



Hi Softbiker

ich fahre die 240er mit Mavic Felgen. Die Laufräder haben bis jetzt jeden Bikeparkbesuch weggesteckt. 95 Kilo + Klamotten. Vorher hatte ich die 1750er drauf und deshalb wollte ich nun wieder die gleichen Naben haben. Schöööön leise alles. Die Hope sind zwar laut aber vom Preis Leistungsverhältniss super. Jetzt noch zu den ZTR Flow. Also wenn ich nochmal von Vorne anfangen könnte, mit meinem Aufbau, würde ich mich für die ZTR Flow entscheiden. Ein Freund von Mir fährt die Felgen mit Tune MK Naben. Ok der Typ wiegt nur 80 Kilo aber er ist mit seinem Ion auf dem DH und mit seinem ich mag den Namen gar nicht ausschreiben, Spe... Enduro im Slopestyle unterwegs. Hält nicht nur die Luft sondern ist auch alles noch in Form wie am ersten Tag. Ok die Flanke hat Kratzer bekommen. Bei den King Naben handelst Du glaube ich richtig, denn ich hatte diese schon. Du gibst ein heiden Geld aus und must die Dinger erst einmal einfahren und immer wieder nachstellen. Am besten mann bestellt das Werkzeug direkt mit. Wenn Sie aber die erste Saison hinter sich haben werden die Naben erst richtig wach. So hatte ich das Gefühl.
Acros sind bestimmt auch laut, da sie mit dem geleichen Sperrklinken Prinzip arbeiten wie die Hope. 

Ich bin gespannt auf Deine Wahl....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (30. Dezember 2009)

Hope II Pro Nabe + Lautstärke..

Ich finde diese nicht sonderlich laut! Meine bisherigen MTB-Naben und die meines Rennrades sind extrem leise!.. Daher waren meine Befürchtungen vorerst sehr groß! Du fährst dem Geräusch der Naben immer voraus und wie gesagt sonderlich laut sind diese nicht! Solche Stories wie "ich kann mich dann mit meinem Kumpel nicht mehr unterhalten, weil die so laut sind!" halt ich für Quatsch!

Was die Naben aushalten weiß ich noch nicht, sie ist etwas lauter, ja, aber richtig laut ist wirklich anders!


----------



## softbiker (30. Dezember 2009)

oh mann ihr macht mir die Entscheidung ja wider nicht leicht.

Zur Flow. Also ich wiege vollgepackt mit Protektoren gude 115 dass mÃ¶chte ich den Felgen bei dem Gewicht nicht zumuten. Zumal ich eh nicht so sauber fahre.
Ich tendiere mittlerweile immer mehr zu meiner SUPRA D.
Und Hope-Naben mÃ¶chte ich definitiv jetzt nicht mehr haben. War lange am Ã¼berlegen aber ich weis au nicht warum. FÃ¤hrt irgendwie jeder. 
Die Acros sind auch schÃ¶n oversize und die Technik gefÃ¤llt mir hald einfach.
5-fach-verzahnt ist schon ne feine Sache und Sie sind super gedichtet.
Verbaut werden hÃ¶chstwahrscheinlich Aerolite-Speichen.

Wobei ich sehe gerade bei aspirevelotech.com kostet der King-Nabensatz bei derzeitigem Umrechnungskurs 361 â¬ und die versenden auch noch kostenlos nach Deutsche-Lande.

Gut Zoll und EUSt kommt noch drauf, aber wenn ich es bei meiner Cousine ins Paket schmuggeln lassen wÃ¼rde. Vielleicht gehts ja da dann durch?


----------



## Mr.A (30. Dezember 2009)

eine leise Nabe wär z.B. auch die Nope N90.
Is auch schön leicht.


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Dezember 2009)

delahero schrieb:


> Du gibst ein heiden Geld aus und must die Dinger erst einmal einfahren und immer wieder nachstellen. Am besten mann bestellt das Werkzeug direkt mit. Wenn Sie aber die erste Saison hinter sich haben werden die Naben erst richtig wach. So hatte ich das Gefühl.
> ..



das spiel kann man mit zwei inbus schlüsseln einstellen und das mach ich wenns hoch kommt einmal im jahr. je nach verwendeter schmierung sind die naben laut oder leise. oder was meinst du mit wach?


----------



## delahero (30. Dezember 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> das spiel kann man mit zwei inbus schlüsseln einstellen und das mach ich wenns hoch kommt einmal im jahr. je nach verwendeter schmierung sind die naben laut oder leise. oder was meinst du mit wach?



Hi Rainer

was ich damit meinte war, das meine Naben Probleme mit dem Sitz der Lager auf der Achse hatten. Sie liefen einfach nicht frei egal wie oft ich erst von außen versucht habe das "Spiel" zu beseitigen. Es besserte sich mit der Zeit nachdem die Naben "eingefahren" waren. Der 72 Zähne Freilauf ist jedoch super!


----------



## kitor (30. Dezember 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> Nein, es ist nicht legitim
> 
> 
> das hier steht angepinnt oben im Nicolaiforum:
> ...



...Kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass wir Dich zum Klassensprecher gewählt haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (30. Dezember 2009)

..mittlerweile ist das Ganze aber scon recht offtopic...

wie isses mit sowas: Halo Freedom


----------



## softbiker (1. Januar 2010)

Mal ne Frage:

Wenn ich vorne 24-38 fahren möchte, welchen Umwerfer empfehlt ihr da.
Ich habe jetzt den FD-M 667 also den SLX 2-fach Umwerfer.

Benötige ich für den auch einen SLX Trigger oder geht ein XT-Trigger auch?

Meint ihr der 667 funktionier auch mit 38-Zähnen am großen Blatt.

Das 36 ist mir hier im Flachland doch etwas zu klein.

Bitte um Erfahrungswerte


----------



## ins (1. Januar 2010)

Beim Umwerfer ist komplett egal, welchen Schalthebel du nimmst. Da funktionieren alle, egal ob SRAM ode Shimano.


----------



## frankweber (2. Januar 2010)

Ich möchte gerne Bilder sehen, das ist doch eine Galerie, oder?


----------



## Carnologe (3. Januar 2010)

Wer findet den Fehler?


----------



## nox_ (3. Januar 2010)

Kachelboden, kein Laminat


----------



## Speziazlizt (3. Januar 2010)

das Möbel ist nicht mal aus echter Fichte


----------



## bike-it-easy (3. Januar 2010)

Der Laminatboden steht hinter dem Schrank, statt auf dem Boden zu liegen.


----------



## Springhecht (3. Januar 2010)

Geiler Sattel


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Januar 2010)

Das Rad steht nicht in meinem Keller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (4. Januar 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Wer findet den Fehler?



ventilator im vinter.


----------



## rigger (4. Januar 2010)

Der Kindersattel!!


----------



## Elfriede (4. Januar 2010)

Sattel ist für Barbie und nicht Ken?


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Januar 2010)

Kühlschrank ist noch offen


----------



## LeichteGranate (4. Januar 2010)

Ich würde einfach die Heizung runterdrehen, dann bräuchte man den Raum nicht durch den Ventilator und den offenen Kühlschrank kühlen...


----------



## Speziazlizt (4. Januar 2010)

offener Kühlschrank heizt 

nun aber wieder Bilder, AM in Action


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Januar 2010)

Rahmen: Helius AM/ light Freerider 
in silber-elox. in Gr. M.
mit schaltbarer KeFü von E-13, mit Fox-DHX Air.Dämpfer.
----------------------------
Gabel: Rock-Shox Lyrik Air. in silber.
----------------------------
Schaltung: kompl. Sram XO
----------------------------
Lenker/Vorbau/Sattelstütze: Sunline/Thomson.
----------------------------
Laufräder: Mavic mit Hope Naben Reifen Minion.
----------------------------
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XP 
----------------------------
Ped: NC 17 Sudpin III
----------------------------
Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller OCT 
----------------------------
Bremse: Avid Elixir CR 
----------------------------

Hab keinen Bock mehr auf das ewige geschiebe,- die Halde hoch.

u. auf das ewig belächelt zu werden,- der Enduro/CC Fraktion.


----------



## pfalz (5. Januar 2010)

Net schlecht....

bin mal gespannt, wie sie der DHX Air im AM macht...


----------



## c_w (5. Januar 2010)

Mein CC bekommt ne kleine Auffrischung, unter anderem ein neues (kurzes) Schaltwerk... XT Shadow oder lohnt der deftige Aufpreis fuer's Saint? Ist schon schick und auch noch was kleiner, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. Januar 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> Net schlecht....
> 
> bin mal gespannt, wie sie der DHX Air im AM macht...



der AM ist doch dafür konzipiert.


----------



## checkb (5. Januar 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Mein CC bekommt ne kleine Auffrischung, unter anderem ein neues (kurzes) Schaltwerk... XT Shadow oder lohnt der deftige Aufpreis fuer's Saint? Ist schon schick und auch noch was kleiner, oder?



Aus meiner Sicht lohnt sich der Aufpreis nicht. 

DHX.Air und AM, passt perfekt.

checker*6568*


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Januar 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> DHX.Air und AM, passt perfekt.
> 
> checker*6568*



JEPP


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Januar 2010)

@khujand : ..freu mich auf bilder !! wird sicher ein sehr nettes teil !!! ))


----------



## pfalz (5. Januar 2010)

jaja, ich seh's ja ein...


----------



## User85319 (5. Januar 2010)

Is der DHX AIR echt so gut im AM? Warum nicht Coil? Mein RP23 haut mich nicht so aus den Socken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (5. Januar 2010)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> offener Kühlschrank heizt
> 
> nun aber wieder Bilder, AM in Action




geiler bock!
meins ist auch schon bestellt, wird deinem sehr ähnlich sehen. 
ist deins auch sky blue? und welche größe hat deins?
die fehlenden gussets zwischen oberrohr und sitzrohr wundern mich...
spezialanfertigung?

gruß rainer


----------



## sluette (6. Januar 2010)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Is der DHX AIR echt so gut im AM? Warum nicht Coil? Mein RP23 haut mich nicht so aus den Socken...



ich habe nur den vergleich zwischen monarch high volume und dhx air im AM machen können. wobei der dhx meiner meinung nach mit abstand besser geht. das ansprechverhalten ist absolut begeisternd. 
ich würde trotzdem gerne zum vergleich nochmal einen dhx coil fahren, mal sehen ob ich irgendwo einen bekomme.


----------



## Gerrit (6. Januar 2010)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> offener Kühlschrank heizt
> 
> nun aber wieder Bilder, AM in Action



Taugt die Durolux? Wie funzt die Federwegverstellung? Wie sieht es mit der Temperaturabhängigkeit (Dämpfung) aus?

Wäre nett, wenn du dazu mal nen Dreizeiler abwerfen könntest 

Gruß
Gerrit


----------



## accutrax (6. Januar 2010)

würde mich auch interessieren......!!!


gruss accu


----------



## guru39 (6. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> in silber-elox.



Sorry, aber silber finde ich einfach nur langweilig


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber silber finde ich einfach nur langweilig



schwarz elox. kommt nicht in frage,- u. bronze elox. hat fast jeder.


----------



## softbiker (6. Januar 2010)

Orange-elox !


----------



## pfalz (6. Januar 2010)

Grün-elox, schwarzer Hinterbau


----------



## guru39 (6. Januar 2010)

Hauptrahmen rot elox, Schwinge schwarz elox, Druckstrebe links grün elox,
Druckstrebe rechts Gold elox. Extra Love blau. Das wäre meins wenn ich mir wieder ein AM leisten würde, dazu noch ne schöne Sonnenbrille wegen dem Augenkrebs


----------



## pfalz (6. Januar 2010)

und neue bikeklamotten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2010)

silber elox der ges. rahmen,- mit schwarzen extra-love anbauteilen. D) + silberne lyrik.

beim haupt rahmen + hinterbau setze ich immer auf eine farbe.
finde es zweifarbig immer sehr unruhig.


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Januar 2010)

..obwhl ja grün elox. wirklich fein is ..... nee, nee- silber is schon in ordnung


----------



## softbiker (6. Januar 2010)

du so wie die Söckchen von dem Mädl da oben des dat doch a ned schlecht ausschauen.

Da wird deine Gegner nicht erst beim Antritt schwindlig


----------



## c_w (6. Januar 2010)

Neue Teile für mein CC sind im Anmarsch 

Revelation U-Turn Air 2010 Maxle
XT Shadow Schaltwerk kurz
Sudpin III S-Pro

und noch ne Menge Kleinkrams und Verbrauchsmaterial und so.
Das ewig nicht mehr benutzte 3te Kettenblatt muss dann endlich nem Bash weichen, ich steig endgültig dauerhaft auf Flatpedals um und kürzerer Vorbau kommt auch dran.
CC goes Enduro ;-)


----------



## stuk (6. Januar 2010)

jaaa
das cc kann ein gutes leicht-enduro sein, oder wie ich meins gerne nenne "ENtourO"
wünsche allen viel spaß bei den 2010 projekten!!! (meins wurde 2009 fertig, aber es geht immer weiter...)
mfg


----------



## Rockcity Roller (6. Januar 2010)

judn tach!
Mein Helius AM ist in der Planung...
wollt euch mal ne teileliste zeigen, bin mir bei vielen parts noch nicht sicher. Das Bike soll voll Enduro/ freeride-light tauglich sein, trotzdem soll´s halt anständig leicht bleiben. Habt ihr n paar empfehlungen, wo
man noch SINNVOLL und ohne horrende kosten gewicht sparen könnte?

rahmen	    Nicolai Helius AM größe L mit  1.5 Steuerrohr
gabel	            Rock Shox Lyrik Coil 2010 U-Turn 1.5"
bremsen Avid Elixir CR 
laufräder	    Hope Pro2 + Notubes ZTR Flow
kurbelsatz	    SLX 22-36 170mm
schalthebel	    XT
schaltwerk	    XT Short Cage
cassette	    XT 11-32
kette 	    KMC X-9-SL oder XTR
kettenführung 77Designz Freeduo Superlight
pedale	    NC-17 Sudpin III S-pro weiss
sattelstütze    Syntace P6 Alu 31,6
steuersatz      Acros AH-15 1.5
sattel 	    NC-17 CC Ti weiss
lenker	    Truvativ Holzfeller World Cup
vorbau	    FSA Gravity Light 1.5 60mm
griffe	            NC-17 Take Control Lock On S-Pro schwarz/weiss
reifen Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,4" front/rear Evo SnakeSkin


danke!!

gruß rainer


----------



## softbiker (6. Januar 2010)

Also wenn du da noch an der Gewichtsschraube drehen willst wird das teuer.
Ansonsten wie ich finde sinnvoll Zusammenstellung


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Januar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Orange-elox !


----------



## softbiker (7. Januar 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

So hier mal wider meins.

Neue Naben kommen jetzt. Angesichts der Preislage habe ich mich für Hope entschieden dazu Sapim CX-Ray und meine aktuelle Supra D wird neu eingespeicht.

Naben/Speichen silber oder schwarz?

Oder anderes elox?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> silber elox der ges. rahmen,- mit schwarzen extra-love anbauteilen. D) + silberne lyrik.
> 
> beim haupt rahmen + hinterbau setze ich immer auf eine farbe.
> finde es zweifarbig immer sehr unruhig.





bronze elox. der ges. rahmen,- mit schwarzen extra-love anbauteilen. D) + schwarzer lyrik.

der -N- Vinc hat mir von silber elox. abgeraten.

@Fibbs
 DANKE aber seit jahrzehnten  fahre ich "bunt pulverbeschichtete" bikes.
nun soll mal was anderes kommen.


----------



## flyingscot (7. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bronze elox. der ges. rahmen,- mit schwarzen extra-love anbauteilen. D) + schwarzer lyrik.



Also etwa wie meins:



Ist aber nicht mehr aktuell. Nur wenige der Anbauteile sind noch so wie auf dem Foto.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Januar 2010)

@flyingscot  ja so in etwa. 
mit schaltbarer KeFü ,- usw. wird ein "light-freerider".
ich komme aus dem Freeride bereich,-u. habe gewisse schwierigkeiten mir einen reinen CC-Enduro aufzubauen.  

hat wer ganz schnell die "tretlagerbreite" für das AM parat ? 

DANKE !


----------



## IBKer (7. Januar 2010)

73mm


----------



## flyingscot (7. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @flyingscot  ja so in etwa.
> mit schaltbarer KeFü ,- usw. wird ein "light-freerider".
> ich komme aus dem Freeride bereich,-u. habe gewisse schwierigkeiten mir einen reinen CC-Enduro aufzubauen.


Der Stinger liegt hier auch rum, passt aber nicht, da die ISCG wegen Hammerschmidt-Vorbereitung plan mit dem Tretlagergehäuse abschließt. Die Schrauben des Stinger bekommen Kontakt mit den Kettenblattschauben. Das ließe sich wohl noch beheben, nicht jedoch bei meinem geliebten 20er Kettenblatt: das ist dicker und die Schrauben kommen noch weiter nach innen... no way. Aber irgendwie werde ich den Stinger umfrickeln, damit es passt (z.B. von innen an die ISCG).



KHUJAND schrieb:


> hat wer ganz schnell die "tretlagerbreite" für das AM parat ?


Bei mir mit HS-ISCG 73mm.


----------



## Boondog (7. Januar 2010)

wie wärs mit Hammerschmitt 

funktioniert Top im AM






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. Januar 2010)

Boondog schrieb:


> wie wärs mit Hammerschmitt


nein danke is mir zu laut. 

DANKE @all !


----------



## pfalz (7. Januar 2010)

@kuhjand
 freu mich auf Bilder 

@softie
alle schwarz: Speichen, Naben, Nippel


----------



## Kunstflieger (7. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nein danke is mir zu laut.
> 
> DANKE @all !



Ausrede ! 
Seit dem ich meine komplett zerlegt und neu gefettet habe ist Sie deutlich leichter. Ich muss jetzt auf den Schalthebel schauen welcher Gang drin ist


----------



## Rockcity Roller (7. Januar 2010)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> judn tach!
> Mein Helius AM ist in der Planung...
> wollt euch mal ne teileliste zeigen, bin mir bei vielen parts noch nicht sicher. Das Bike soll voll Enduro/ freeride-light tauglich sein, trotzdem soll´s halt anständig leicht bleiben. Habt ihr n paar empfehlungen, wo
> man noch SINNVOLL und ohne horrende kosten gewicht sparen könnte?
> ...




jemand ne idee?


----------



## thefaked (7. Januar 2010)

z.B.
Vorbau -> Thomson oder Syntace
Lenker -> Burgtec o.Ä.
Und einen griffigeren Vorderreifen...

Dämpfer?


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Januar 2010)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> jemand ne idee?



ja ... sram


----------



## hands diamond (7. Januar 2010)

Luftgabel?


----------



## Speziazlizt (7. Januar 2010)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> geiler bock!
> meins ist auch schon bestellt, wird deinem sehr ähnlich sehen.
> ist deins auch sky blue? und welche größe hat deins?
> die fehlenden gussets zwischen oberrohr und sitzrohr wundern mich...
> ...



danke

bei der Farbe muss ich leider passen, wenn du aber auch genau diese Farbe haben möchtest werde ich mal nachforschen. Schick mir da aber einfach ne PM..

zur Rahmengröße: das Sitzrohr ist in S, das Oberrohr in M, das Modell ist das neuste welches Nicolai zu bieten hat, ob das was mit Spezialanfertigung zu tun hat kann ich dir nicht sagen




Gerrit schrieb:


> Taugt die Durolux? Wie funzt die Federwegverstellung? Wie sieht es mit der Temperaturabhängigkeit (Dämpfung) aus?
> 
> Wäre nett, wenn du dazu mal nen Dreizeiler abwerfen könntest
> 
> ...





accutrax schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren......!!!
> 
> 
> gruss accu



Meine Durolux hat keine Federwegsverstellung, falls doch hab ich den Knopf noch nicht gefunden 

Da ich auch noch Ende November durch die Chiemgauer Alpen gefahren bin kann ich zur Temperaturabhängigkeit was sagen. Umso kälter es ist, umso weniger gut dämpft sie leider, das muss man ganz klar sagen.


----------



## c_w (7. Januar 2010)

Die fehlenden Gussets kommen durch das S Sitzrohr, oder?


----------



## Speziazlizt (7. Januar 2010)

gehe ich mal von aus, denn das Sitzrohr ist ca. 10cm kürzer als das M Rohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (7. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Rahmen: Helius AM/ light Freerider
> in silber-elox. in Gr. M.
> mit schaltbarer KeFü von E-13, mit Fox-DHX Air.Dämpfer.
> ----------------------------
> ...



überleg dir das mit den Pedalen noch mal, hab da letztens auch noch n paar zerlegt


----------



## IBKer (7. Januar 2010)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> überleg dir das mit den Pedalen noch mal, hab da letztens auch noch n paar zerlegt



also ich fahre die pedale jetzt eine Saison lang und haben schon viel Salz, Matsch, und so gesehen und ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden damit. Ich finde die Pedale spitze


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Januar 2010)

@kuhjand : ..warum hat er dir von silber elox. abgeraten ???? lg , k.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @kuhjand : ..warum hat er dir von silber elox. abgeraten ???? lg , k.



ehh KHUjand hat nix mit Kühen zu tun.  

silber elox. hat wohl div. farbprobleme.


----------



## Speziazlizt (8. Januar 2010)

IBKer schrieb:


> also ich fahre die pedale jetzt eine Saison lang und haben schon viel Salz, Matsch, und so gesehen und ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden damit. Ich finde die Pedale spitze



ich bin bei der 2. Ausfahrt mit einem Pedal an einem Stück Fels kurz hängen geblieben...

die Truvativ die ich jetzt dran habe hatten schon mehrmals Steinkontakt, bislang noch nichts passiert


----------



## stuk (8. Januar 2010)

hallo,
meine suspin III haben am gardasee sehr viel felskontakt bekommen, sind auch gut angeschrappt aber die lager und pins halten.

@khujand: bronxe ist ne gute entscheidung, sieht auch leicht angedreckt sauberer aus als silber, und silber hatte schon früher öfter probleme mit farbverläufen an den nähten
viel spaß mfg


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Januar 2010)

@sorry .... )


----------



## Simbl (8. Januar 2010)

Die Pedale sind klasse.Würd sie mir jederzeit wieder holen


----------



## der-gute (8. Januar 2010)

hab auch zwei Paar davon im Einsatz und eines grade beim Pulvern für die Holde

geile Pedale finde ich

und Felsen bekommen alles kaputt - auch das Reset, wobei es dann echt weh tut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thefaked (8. Januar 2010)

DX bekommen Felsen kaputt...


----------



## der-gute (8. Januar 2010)

Chuck Norris auch


----------



## thefaked (8. Januar 2010)

Das ist unfair.


----------



## luk! (8. Januar 2010)

Und das ist eine Galerie!

Da es ja in letzter Zeit um All-Mountains in Bronze mit schwarzen Anbauteilen ging: 




Es wird noch eine Stinger verbaut und die Tune-Sattelstütze wird irgendwann ersetzt, final durch eine absenkbare Syntace, aber bis die kommt Dementsprechend wird es dazwischen evtl. eine Brunn oder Gravity-Dropper (falls mir eine günstig in die Hände fällt). Vorschläge zu anderen Stützen in schwarz mit einer nutzbaren Länge von min. 33 cm und vernünftiger Klemmung nehme  ich übrigens dankend entgegen


----------



## Speziazlizt (9. Januar 2010)

thomson müsste da was im Programm haben, für die Leute die eigentlich zu groß für nen S-Sitzrohr sind


----------



## luk! (9. Januar 2010)

Thomson geht bis 410 mm, was mit allerdings immernoch 20 mm zu kurz ist. Ich dachte zuerst auch, das müsste noch passen, ohne Schuhe passt es sogar fast, aber barfuss auf Flats ist glaube ich nur was für absolut Schmerzfreie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (9. Januar 2010)

mal eben nachgemessen, 410mm Gesamtlänge, ausziehbar bis 320mm, und dann halt noch der Sattelaufbau


----------



## Baelko (9. Januar 2010)

@khujand: Bei silber elox können auch die verschiedenen Aluvarianten im Farbton leicht abweichen. Hartnäckiger Dreck z.B. am Unterrohr geht bei elox generell nicht perfekt ab und ist natürlich bei einem hellen Farbton zu sehen. So zumindest war es an meinen Helius und Argon Kisten.


----------



## flyingscot (9. Januar 2010)

luk! schrieb:


> Thomson geht bis 410 mm, was mit allerdings immernoch 20 mm zu kurz ist. Ich dachte zuerst auch, das müsste noch passen, ohne Schuhe passt es sogar fast, aber barfuss auf Flats ist glaube ich nur was für absolut Schmerzfreie



Genau das Problem hatte ich ja mit dem Helius AM auch. Ich habe jetzt hier die Shannon MTB light Stütze verbaut (allerdings statt der Aluschrauben mit Edelstahlschrauben). Einige andere haben gleich die Shannon Hardcore geordert. Beide Stützen gibt es in 43cm und auf Wunsch auch bis 50cm...

Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Und auch die MTB light sieht im Vergleich mit der Thomson hier wie ein Panzer aus...

Gewichtstechnisch allerdings nicht der Brüller: Meine wiegt mit den Stahlschrauben ca. 290g, die Hardcore laut Hersteller ca. 350g.


----------



## luk! (9. Januar 2010)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> mal eben nachgemessen, 410mm Gesamtlänge, ausziehbar bis 320mm, und dann halt noch der Sattelaufbau



Ich bräuchte aber ausziehbar auf 330mm, außerdem ist auf der Thomson-Homepage die Mindesteinstecktiefe mit 100mm angegeben. Wobei mir allerdings auffällt, rein theoretisch könnte ich die 27.2er(die braucht nur 76mm) nehmen und mit Reduzierhülse fahren  Der Rahmen verlangt etwa 8cm und die Hülse verteilt ja nochmal zusätzlich, oder? Auch werde ich mit meinen knapp 60kg auch sicher nicht unbedingt die Belastungsgrenzen von Nicolai oder Thomson ausloten können, von daher denke ich, dass das funktionieren würde. 

Bei der Shannon sieht die Klemmung genauso aus wie bei Tune und die geht mir auf den Keks und sieht obendrein nicht allzu vertrauenserweckend aus im Gegensatz zu Syntace/Thomson/Brunn. 

Dabei wäre es so einfach, wenn Brunn/Gravity Dropper günstiger wäre, Thomson 1cm länger oder Syntace die 480mm nicht 34.9er Sattelstützen vorbehalten würde oder sich mit der HSK-200 beeilen würde
Aber: "Ist der Weg einfach, ist das Ziel zwecklos" also mal schauen


----------



## Kunstflieger (10. Januar 2010)

Moin Zusammen,

ich habe jetzt nicht alles genau gelesen aber was bring es ein kurzes Sitzrohr zu nehmen und dann eine Überlange Stütze zu fahren die sich nicht komplett versenken lässt ?

Dann doch lieber dierekt ein M Rohr und alles passt.


----------



## stuk (10. Januar 2010)

weil beim modischen AM und AC die Rahmendreiecke so flach sind, sind längere stützen nötig. 
mfg


----------



## luk! (10. Januar 2010)

@Kunstflieger: die Tailor-Made Option habe ich beim Gebrauchtkauf nicht gefunden. Außerdem könnte ich eine verstellbare Sattelstütze (die irgendwann reinkommt) vollständig versenken  

Aber im Endeffekt sind Sitzrohre unter 40cm  nur bedingt sinnvoll, da hast du Recht und ich hätte mir sicher nicht extra eins reinbauen lassen.


----------



## acid-driver (10. Januar 2010)

thefaked schrieb:


> z.B.
> Vorbau -> Thomson oder Syntace
> Lenker -> Burgtec o.Ä.
> Und einen griffigeren Vorderreifen...
> ...



ist der burgtec made in britain? oder lassen die auch in taiwan bauen?

gewicht kommt leider nicht ganz an meinen boobar ran, sieht aber geiler aus


----------



## thefaked (10. Januar 2010)

Keine Ahnung, aber ich hab gerade im Blog von Nuts gesehen, dass die neuen Modelle offenbar schwerer geworden sind, von daher ist der Tip hinfällig...

Ist der breite Syntace Vector in Alu etwa noch nicht lieferbar?


----------



## acid-driver (10. Januar 2010)

nee, hatte ich auch bestellt, mir wurde april 2010 genannt. dann wieder storniert...

ausserdem dürfte der auch nicht gerade ein gewichtswunder sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Springhecht (10. Januar 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

Helius + Schnee = Geil


----------



## softbiker (12. Januar 2010)

Hey Leute,
kurze Frage in die Runde:

Gesucht:
Lenker - Riser - 31,8mm - 25-40mm rise

UND

mehr als 9° Backsweep -> das wär mir total wichtig.

Wer einen Vorschlag hat bitte hier posten.

Danke


----------



## acid-driver (12. Januar 2010)

bei mehr als 9° fällt mir spontan nur der syntace ein...


----------



## softbiker (12. Januar 2010)

Welchen Riser gibts da mit mehr als 9°?

Die sind doch alle nur mit 25,45er Klemmung


----------



## acid-driver (12. Januar 2010)

guckst du HIBIKE

wird aber noch bis mindestens ende märz dauern.


----------



## guru39 (12. Januar 2010)

Guggschd du Kodex Zofty  zwar nur 20mm Rise aber dafür 11° BS
Kodex


----------



## softbiker (12. Januar 2010)

Wenns den strutbar mit 40mm rise geben würde! Das würd mir taugen aber 20mm ist ja schon annähernd flatbar-geo.

Ich bin immer am experimentieren. Ich finde mir geht das an der Geometrie vom ganzen Rahmen schon ab dass ich keine 180er-Gabel fahren darf. Die 2cm von der höheren Front vorne wären echt genial. 
Da könnte ich dann schön nen Stummel verbauen und so nen kodex-Lenker.

Anderseits vielleicht muss ich echt mal dieses VRO-Zeugs ausprobieren auch wenn ich mich der Optik wegen dagegen schon total sträube.


----------



## Andi-Y (13. Januar 2010)

Es ist ja ne Galerie, daher mal ein Bild, auch wenns kein bike ist. Schnee sei dank, steht das bike im Keller und aus der übrigen Zeit entstehen dann Ersatzbefriedigungen:


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Januar 2010)

aha .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (14. Januar 2010)

ne klasse, und was hat das mit nem helius zutun ?
raus mit dem schei55 !


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Januar 2010)

dazu nur...


----------



## Tom:-) (14. Januar 2010)

warum so viel hass? immerhin ein aussergewöhnlicher schlitten den er da fährt!


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Januar 2010)

is kein hass.... ich finds nur dämlich.


----------



## c_w (14. Januar 2010)

Heute bei Bike Components gesehen... deren Hausmarke Vortrieb hat das Helius CC / AM kopiert *lol*


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Januar 2010)

Vortrieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Januar 2010)

ich finde die Kette am Vorderrad super!! Schnellspanner auf, VORTRIEB weg


----------



## abbath (15. Januar 2010)

Also wenn schon kriminell werden, dann nimm das Helius - ähnlich effizient gesichert.


----------



## pratt (15. Januar 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Heute bei Bike Components gesehen... deren Hausmarke Vortrieb hat das Helius CC / AM kopiert *lol*



Bei Nicolai heißen die Dinger am Sitzrohr "Gussets", bei Vortrieb ist da der Griff zum wegschmeißen (ich habe selber Vortrieb gefahren).


----------



## softbiker (15. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub ich muss meinem Bike einen neuen Look verpassen.
Ob Nicolai das auch so pulvert.
Schaut einfach nur Hammer aus.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Januar 2010)

*hust*


----------



## sluette (15. Januar 2010)

geschmack macht einsam ...


----------



## nicolai.fan (15. Januar 2010)




----------



## der-gute (15. Januar 2010)

wo is Rainer, wenn man ihn braucht!


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Januar 2010)

..brrrrrrr , da läufts einem ja kalt den rücken runter ....


----------



## c_w (16. Januar 2010)

Ich muss da nächste Woche eh noch mal hin, soll ich nochmal tolle Bilder von den Schweissnähten machen? ;-)

So, ich werd' jetzt gleich die neue Revelation in mein CC schrauben 








Aber ich glaube, die Decals müssen ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (16. Januar 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Heute bei Bike Components gesehen... deren Hausmarke Vortrieb hat das Helius CC / AM kopiert *lol*



is klar, n klassischer viergelenker mit verstärkung am sitzrohr is ne nicolai kopie


----------



## c_w (16. Januar 2010)

Ach komm, man muss doch nicht alles so bierernst sehen... Aber wenn man da im Laden steht, und da steht dieses Ding und das Helius AM direkt nebeneinander, dann sieht das schon lustig aus.


----------



## der-gute (17. Januar 2010)

so, das Spielzeug ist (fast) fertig:





eine andere Stütze kommt noch, ein Superforce in 90 mm und wohl ein anderer LRS (der FR2350 is mein Bikepark-Satz fürs 901)

ach ja, ein Umwerfer is auch geplant ;-)

Bisher is es so:
Nicolai Helius FR 2006 Größe L
Marzocchi Roco Coil WC 2008 220x57 550er Feder -> 150mm
Marzocchi Bomber 66 RC3 2008 -> 180mm
CK NoThreadSet aus dem alten Alltagsrad (ca. 10 Jahre alt)
XT Schaltung
Avid Juicy 7 203/185
Superforce 75 mm, RF Evolve DH 680 mm, Ergon GA-1 L
DT FR2350 mit MM 2.5 GG/TC
RF NorthShore DH ISIS Kurbel
alte 5050xx
Restestütze aus einer mechanisch verstellbaren Stütze von Scott (Unterer Teil 34,9 - oberer Teil 31,6 - die is im FR)
ca. 10 Jahre alter Avocet Sattel ;-)
alte CriticalRacing Sattelstützenklemme (kommt was neues)


wollte schon immer mal ein Rad Größe L fahren, ein Neues war mir aber zu teuer/riskant - daher das FR zum spielen und ggf. auch mal hinwerfen...

wenn es nicht so scheiss Wetter wäre (oder ich eine Mimose) hätt ich s auch schon Probe gefahren ;-)


----------



## Team Nicolai (17. Januar 2010)

schaut gut aus


----------



## stuk (17. Januar 2010)

@der gute
vorsicht, der 2006er rahmen war nur bis 160er gabeln freigegeben. bei härterem einsatz könnte es probleme durch die 66 geben. vielleicht würde ein tieferer steuersatz mehr sicherheit bringen.....
aber schönes fr ist es!
mfg


----------



## Lynus (17. Januar 2010)

@der gute: Wie bist du mit dem Dämpfer zufrieden ? Kannst du bissel was dazu sagen - insbesondere zu Ansprechverhalten im Allgemeinen und Wippen bergauf.


----------



## softbiker (17. Januar 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> @der gute
> vorsicht, der 2006er rahmen war nur bis 160er gabeln freigegeben. bei härterem einsatz könnte es probleme durch die 66 geben. vielleicht würde ein tieferer steuersatz mehr sicherheit bringen.....
> aber schönes fr ist es!
> mfg



Genau. Oder hast du da was bei N nacharbeiten lassen. Ich darf leider auch nur bis 160mm fahren was mich eigentlich schon verdammt ärgert das ich noch nen alten Rohrsatz habe.


----------



## der-gute (17. Januar 2010)

und was passiert, wenn ich doch die 66 mit 180 mm fahre?

meinen Rahmen wird es nicht zerreissen, eher verbiegen.

dann ist eben nur ein günstiger Rahmen kaputt.


----------



## spooky1980 (17. Januar 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> und was passiert, wenn ich doch die 66 mit 180 mm fahre?
> 
> meinen Rahmen wird es nicht zerreissen, eher verbiegen.
> 
> dann ist eben nur ein günstiger Rahmen kaputt.



Rahmen verbiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (18. Januar 2010)

ja also, was soll dann passieren?

der FR Rahmen hat mich schmales Geld gekostet
natürlich würde ich lieber ne 160er Gabel fahren
die 66 war halt eben da...

ein tieferer Steuersatz kommt...


----------



## softbiker (18. Januar 2010)

Beim Steuersatz wär ich vorsichtig. Nicht dass die Zocchi-Knöpfe an den Rahmen knallen. Oder hab ich dass mit dem tiefer falsch verstanden


----------



## stuk (18. Januar 2010)

mit tief meinte ich (wir) die einpresstiefe um das steuerrohr zu "stabilisieren".
zu lange Hebel (Gabeln) können das steurohr leicht ovalisieren...
risse und brüche am unterrohr nahe des steurohrs sind zwar möglich beim Fr aber ehr nicht da dort ja gut verstärkt.
mfg


----------



## der-gute (18. Januar 2010)

Genau
einen CK SteelSet oder einen Reset mit 22 mm Einpresstiefe werd ich irgndwann verbauen.

Ich würde auch ne 36/Lyrik/durolux RCA einbauen, wenn ich eine hätte...

Das Rad is ein Resteaufbau und hätte eigentlich nicht sein müssen...


----------



## softbiker (19. Januar 2010)

Hab hier mal ne Frage an die Pulverisierungs-Fraktion.

Wäre es ohne weiteres möglich 440er-FR-Naben also speziell jetz nur die Hubshell sandstrahlen zu lassen und dann in fire-red zu pulvern?

Die Hügi´s aus den FR-Radsätzen sind nämlich alle verkehrsrot. Also ein bissl heller als mein fire-red und diesen Unterschied mag ich nicht.


----------



## der-gute (19. Januar 2010)

Ruf mal bei Götz an

http://www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de/

die pulvern grade für mich NC-17 Sudpin III Pedale

dann dürften Naben auch möglich sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (20. Januar 2010)

Kann mir mal geschwinnt jemand sagen ob das fire-department-red von Nicolai die RAL 3000 ist?


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Januar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Kann mir mal geschwinnt jemand sagen ob das fire-department-red von Nicolai die RAL 3000 ist?



ne es ist RAL 3002. Karminrot


----------



## softbiker (20. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ne es ist RAL 3002. Karminrot



O.k. das kommt aber in der Farbpalette ziemlich dunkel rüber.
Kannst du mir sagen ob das fire-red ist? 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## der-gute (20. Januar 2010)

Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen...

....fragen sie ihren Arzt oder Apotheker.


Ruf doch bei Nicolai an oder schreib ne Mail
noch genauer kann es Dir keiner sagen!


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Januar 2010)

das zb. is karminrot.


----------



## stuk (20. Januar 2010)

oder mach die naben in schwarz oder weiss
rote naben am roten rahmen könnte zu viel sein????
mfg


----------



## softbiker (20. Januar 2010)

Alles klar. Ich hab dafür keine Auge. Meine aber dass es meiner Rahmenfarbe entspricht. 
Dann werd ich mal anfragen, vielleicht kann ich ja dann auch endgültig dass mit meinem Rohrsatz und der Gabeleinbauhöhe abklären.
Arthur nach dem du ja hier das Farbgenius bist, sag doch mal was meinem Bock stehen würde. Bin noch dabei einen neuen LRS zu suchen. Es sollen Acros-Naben werden das ist sicher, und diese in Rahmenfarbe.
Nur ob ich die Felgen dann auch in rot will weis ich nicht so genau.
Wär mal auf dein statement gespannt, vielleicht hast ja auch nen ganz anderen Vorschlag.


----------



## softbiker (20. Januar 2010)

Oder wie dass Socom hier post 114 auch wunderschön!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4230645&postcount=114


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Januar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Arthur nach dem du ja hier das Farbgenius bist, sag doch mal was meinem Bock stehen würde.
> Wär mal auf dein statement gespannt, vielleicht hast ja auch nen ganz anderen Vorschlag.



sorry,- ich pulver zwar gerne u. viel 
aber aus farbkonzepten u. farbvorschlägen halte ich mich grundsätzlich raus. 

wie sagte firma NICOLAI so schön treffend.
"die eigentliche farbauswahl befindet sich in der unbegrenzten fantasie des kunden."


----------



## softbiker (20. Januar 2010)

O.k. das akzeptiere ich so 
Aber danke für dein Beispielfoddo das verdeutlicht mir dass rote Felgen auch noch einfach too much wären.
Aber meine Forke benötigt bald ein neues Kleid. Da würde ich dann ggfs. mal auf dich zurückkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. Januar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> O.k. das akzeptiere ich so
> Aber danke für dein Beispielfoddo das verdeutlicht mir dass rote Felgen auch noch einfach too much wären.
> Aber meine Forke benötigt bald ein neues Kleid. Da würde ich dann ggfs. mal auf dich zurückkommen.




ich halte grundsätzlich nix von bunten felgen... 

wg.pulverung bitte immer per PM 
(hab da so ein abkommen mit der Firma -N-)


----------



## Carnologe (20. Januar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> O.k. das kommt aber in der Farbpalette ziemlich dunkel rüber.
> Kannst du mir sagen ob das fire-red ist?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Das ist Fire-Dep. Red (in meinem Fotoalbum gibts noch mehr Fotos)


----------



## Team Nicolai (20. Januar 2010)

Fire Dept. Red RAL 3002

Gruss


----------



## faloun (22. Januar 2010)

hab da mal ne frage:
Ich habe eine 180mm XTR-Kurbel an meinem Helius cc Gr.M(Bj 2002). Eigentlich bräuchte ich für die Rahmengröße 175mm...da das mir aber zu kurz ist habe ich mich für die längere entschieden. 
nun zu meiner frage...wisst ihr ob es da irgendwelche Probleme geben könnte???
in wie fern unterscheidet sich die Geometrie von 2002 zum heutigen Helius cc Gr.M (speziell das Oberrohr...2002er hat 57cm)


----------



## zyco (22. Januar 2010)

Hier mal n kleines Update aus der Ferne - nach dem ersten Ausritt des neuen Jahres auf Mt.Fromme, BC 

Updates: Mz 55 RC3 & Winterreifen & neue Lenkzentrale (RF Evolve & Straightline Grips)... loept


----------



## AustRico (22. Januar 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> softbiker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > O.k. das kommt aber in der Farbpalette ziemlich dunkel rüber.
> ...


----------



## OldSchool (22. Januar 2010)

zyco schrieb:


> Hier mal n kleines Update aus der Ferne - nach dem ersten Ausritt des neuen Jahres auf Mt.Fromme, BC



Wie warm ist es bei dir? Sieht aus wie Frühling.

Bike ist


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Januar 2010)

Tach forum , ich möcht mein rahmen neu pulvern lassen und spiel mit dem gedanken an den cooper farbton , kann mal jemand sein bike zeigen wenn es diesen farbton hat ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Januar 2010)

Tach forum , ich möcht mein rahmen neu pulvern lassen und spiel mit dem gedanken an den cooper farbton , kann mal jemand sein bike zeigen wenn es diesen farbton hat ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zyco (23. Januar 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wie warm ist es bei dir? Sieht aus wie Frühling.
> 
> Bike ist



Wir haben's hier entspannte 10deg Celsius und das schon seit ein paar Wochen. Perfekt fuer die Olympischen "Winter"-Spiele  und noch besser fuer fruehjaehrliches biken


----------



## Carnologe (23. Januar 2010)

AustRico schrieb:


> Da sind mMn zu viele Spacer verbaut. Das Helius ST mit ISCG Aufnahme sollte ein Lagergehäuse mit 73mm haben. Somit wäre antriebsseitig 1 Spacer, gegenüberliegend keiner zu verbauen. Da hier aber eine Kettenführung mit Tretlagerklemmung verbaut ist, fällt auch der antriebsseitige weg!



Da darfst Du gern den GURU konsultieren, der hats gebaut


----------



## OldSchool (23. Januar 2010)

zyco schrieb:


> Wir haben's hier entspannte 10deg Celsius und das schon seit ein paar Wochen. Perfekt fuer die Olympischen "Winter"-Spiele  und noch besser fuer fruehjaehrliches biken



Oh man, bei uns ist seit Wochen alles eingefroren oder es regnet.

Viel Spaß mit Olympia.


----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2010)

Dem Carnologen sein Helius hat ein 68mm Tretlagergehäuse ohne ISCG, somit ist der Spacer schon ok


----------



## AustRico (24. Januar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> ...hat ein 68mm Tretlagergehäuse ohne ISCG...


 Du wirst schon recht haben, aber das Foto sagt etwas anderes...


----------



## softbiker (24. Januar 2010)

AustRico schrieb:


> Du wirst schon recht haben, aber das Foto sagt etwas anderes...



Ich wüsste jetzt aber auch gerne was du auf dem Foto da so ominöses entdeckt hast.

Spacer links, Kefü rechts und noch ein spacer. Was stimmt daran nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (24. Januar 2010)

also ich seh da hinter der Kettenführung ebenfalls ein Stückchen iscg-Aufnahme...
habs aber genau so,gleiche Kettenführung,Innenlager,gleichviele Spacer(wenn nicht sogar mehr) und Kurbel von Rae Face!is Zwar alles knapp und eng,funktioniert aber einwandfrei


----------



## bike-it-easy (24. Januar 2010)

ISCG (mit Option "Hammerschmidt-ready") = 73mm Innenlagerbreite bei Nicolai.
ISCG "normal" = 68mm Innenlagerbreite bei Nicolai.

Ich mutmaße jetzt mal, wenn dem Carnologen sein Helius ohne die Option Hammerschmidt-ready bestellt wurde, hat er ein 68mm Innenlager und kann trotzdem die ISCG-Laschen am Tretlager haben. Unsere kompletten Testbikes bis incl. 2008, welche mit ISCG geordert wurden, hatten alle noch eine 68mm Innenlagerbreite. Ab 2009 war dann sowieso HS-ready angesagt.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Carnologe (24. Januar 2010)

Ich hab übrigens 'n 2008er


----------



## AustRico (24. Januar 2010)

Alles klar!
Ich kannte nur das Tech Sheet vom 09er ( http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/tech_sheet/Helius_ST_09.pdf ), dort wird auf ein 73er Lagergehäuse verwiesen - unabhängig von der Ausführung der ISCG-Tabs.
Wenn die älteren STs 68er Gehäuse hatten, dann sorry für die Unruhestiftung.


----------



## Speziazlizt (24. Januar 2010)

sollte da nen spacer oder zwei zuviel sein, könnte man die Kurbel nicht mehr richtig montieren...


----------



## c_w (24. Januar 2010)

Was anderes: Habe am Freitag Nachmittag in Stuttgart am Eugensplatz nen nettes, älteres (?) Helius FR gesehen (inkl. Fahrer ;-) wartend auf die Bahn, wollte wohl raufshuttlen...).

Denke, dass Rad noch nie hier gesehen zu haben. Also, wenn sich wer angesprochen fühlt, bitte mal Bilder posten


----------



## der-gute (24. Januar 2010)

ich wars nicht, obwohl ich am Freitag zum ersten mal mein 2006er FR gefahren bin...

am Eugensplatz war ich nicht, da tret ich lieber mein Argon hoch ;-)
(bin öfter dort, da dort meine Bank ist)


----------



## Kasinx (24. Januar 2010)

Wenn´s schwarz war tippe ich mal auf Alex alias Der_gute. Obwohl der eher mit seienm Argon unterwegs sein dürfte.


----------



## der-gute (24. Januar 2010)

nö!

;-)


----------



## c_w (27. Januar 2010)

Hab ein paar neue Teile an mein CC geschraubt. Entwickelt sich immer mehr Richtung Touren-Enduro ;-)











Neu sind:

Revelation 2010 Maxle
Sudpin III
XT Shadow Schaltwerk
Stinger
Bashguard
Der fette Albert hinten

Die alte Revelation, die ich vorher drin hatte, passte durch ihre matte Farbe besser zum Rahmen, leider ist die neue glänzend.

KEINE Kommentare möchte ich hören zu: Kettenstrebenschutz und Bashguard (billig, leicht, übergangsweise) ;-)

Als nächstes kommt ein kürzerer Vorbau dran, ist bestellt aber noch nicht lieferbar. Außerdem ist der dicke Spacer nur testweise beim Gabeleinbau verbaut, kommt wsl dann raus. Mal schauen! Achja, und der Umwerfer kann wohl was tiefer, ohne großes Kettenblatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (27. Januar 2010)

Gibt es schon Bilder von einem blau eloxierten Rahmen? 

Bin gerade mit der Farbwahl für mein A(F)M beschäftigt und schwanke zwischen: 

- Raw mit orangenen Lagerdeckeln und galvanized Totem 
- Orange elox mit galvanized Totem
- Blau elox mit weisser Totem

...


----------



## acid-driver (27. Januar 2010)

orange elox mit schwarzer totem sieht bestimmt richtig gut aus


----------



## Testmaen (27. Januar 2010)

Einen komplett blauen Rahmen habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen, aber hier ein Bild von paar Probe-Eloxal-Stücken:


----------



## pfalz (27. Januar 2010)

orange oder auch blau elox, schwarze Totem...


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Januar 2010)

Danke für das Bild. Das kenne ich schon und zwar in und auswendig 
Leider ist es etwas schwer aus den Eloxalstücken auf die Wirkung am Rahmen zu schliessen.

Im Moment tendiere ich aber wieder zu Raw, das ist einfach doch relativ pflegeleicht, da man Kratzer und Cablerub einfach rauspolieren kann. Optisch hat es mir auch immer super gefallen. Zusammen mit der galvanized Gabel und orangen Lagerdeckeln, sollte das sehr stimmig sein.

Ausserdem ist es eben zeitlos. Ich mache mir etwas Sorgen, dass man sich an Blau/Orange Elox relativ schnell satt sieht.

Bei Blau könnte man über eine schwarze Gabel nachdenken. 
Aber falls es Orange werden sollte, werde ich auf jeden Fall die galvanized Gabel verbauen, die Kombi finde ich absolut Sahne:


----------



## softbiker (28. Januar 2010)

NENE. Ich sach noch. Orange-Elox mit rot EXTRA-LOVE und der Rest PECHSCHWARZ. Wie geil


----------



## flyingscot (28. Januar 2010)

Genau so ein oranges ION (vielleicht genau das auf dem Foto) hab ich in Winterberg gesehen, das Eloxal sah bei Sonnenschein einfach nur top aus!


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Januar 2010)

Orange Elox hat sich leider erledigt. Das AM in Größe M passt leider nicht ins orangene Eloxalbad. Bleibt also nur noch Blau oder RAW


----------



## acid-driver (28. Januar 2010)

aber ein ion schon? seltsam...

ist das raw komplett unbehandelt?
nicht, dass das hinterher "gammlig" wird.

ansonsten sieht das grün auch brutal gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (28. Januar 2010)

Hä wien das wenn ein ION reingeht?


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> aber ein ion schon? seltsam...
> 
> ist das raw komplett unbehandelt?
> nicht, dass das hinterher "gammlig" wird.
> ...



Das Ion geht gerade so rein, das AM ist von den Abmessungen aber etwas größer.

RAW ist roh, also komplett unbehandelt. Mein altes war ja auch schon RAW. Hat vor und Nachteile. Es ist schon sehr pflegeintensiv. Aber dafür lassen sich Kratzer, Scheuerstellen durch Aussenhüllen usw. easy raus polieren. Anders als bei Lack oder Elox, wenn da ein Kratzer/Beschädigung an der Oberfläche ist, bleibt das so.
Wenn man bei RAW mit dem Scotch Brigth Schwämmchen drüber geht, sieht das wieder aus wie neu. Wenn es immer schick sein soll, muss man das aber, je nach Benutzung, alle 2-4 Wochen machen. Ausserdem gibt es kein anderes Finish, wo der Schweißporno so gut rüberkommt.
Also alles in allem ist das keine schlechte Sache *grübel*


----------



## haha (28. Januar 2010)

nimm wieder raw. dein altes haste damit schon schön aufgebaut, beim neuen klappts dann sicher auch. blau mit weisser gabel find ich pers. nicht so toll. schaut irgendwie immer bissl billig aus.


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Januar 2010)

Danke haha 

Genau dafür habe ich mich jetzt auch entschieden, nachdem ich die Bilder von meinem alten noch mal angeschaut habe. War einfach schön und zeitlos:


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (28. Januar 2010)

wenns weiter so geht können wir ja bald ne Raw-Galerie eröffnen


----------



## acid-driver (28. Januar 2010)

ich will meins auch endlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ins (28. Januar 2010)

Raw ist schon was feines, wenn mein Helius ST verkauft ist und ich wieder Geld hab wirds bei mir wahrscheinlich auch eins in Raw oder Elox


----------



## anna 92 (28. Januar 2010)

meint ihr das vielleicht


----------



## LeichteGranate (28. Januar 2010)

*BÄM!!!*
Zwar kein Helius, aber geil...


----------



## Stagediver (28. Januar 2010)

ja bist du gelähmt?! was für ne geile schüssel!


----------



## frankweber (28. Januar 2010)

sehr geil das Teil


----------



## der-gute (28. Januar 2010)

Hui

die rote Kurbel hätt ich schonmal

wo is der rot eloxierte Rahmen?

;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Januar 2010)

Das ION ist wirklich spitze


----------



## followupup (29. Januar 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Hab ein paar neue Teile an mein CC geschraubt. Entwickelt sich immer mehr Richtung Touren-Enduro ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal schauen wie lange die Gabel hält  Sieht nach der U-Turn aus.
Meine ist schon wieder bei SI. 
Aber wenn sie mal läuft ist sie spitze

Gruß followupup


----------



## c_w (29. Januar 2010)

U-Turn Air...


----------



## followupup (29. Januar 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> U-Turn Air...


Dann nimm sie hart dran solange Du Garantie hast. Am besten in der 150mm Stellung fahren und nicht schonen. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (29. Januar 2010)

hi c w
noch ein kleiner tipp von mir, verbaue (wenn noch nicht geschehen, erkenne das grade nicht richtig) einen tiefen steuersatz. Habe ich aus sicherheitsgründen, auch bei meine zu langen gabel gemacht, wäre schade wenn sich sonst das steuerrohr des CC weiten würde oder sonst was passiert.
mfg


----------



## stuk (1. Februar 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/565290

hallo zusammen
hier mal meins, im 2009er Aufbau. inzwischen wieder mit stahldämpfer und mit rotem hopespacer
mfg


----------



## no_budgeT (1. Februar 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

Fertig soweit!!!


----------



## Exekuhtot (1. Februar 2010)

Tät ich nehmen .


----------



## psc1 (1. Februar 2010)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Fertig soweit!!!



legga!

Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## c_w (1. Februar 2010)

Bis auf den Ratzefatze Aufkleber und die Eichhoernchenschlinge... Kleinigkeiten halt.
Und die Bremshebel stehen ziemlich steil, aber da gilt natuerlich "jeder so wie er's braucht!"

Ich wuerd's auch nehmen ;-)


----------



## stuk (2. Februar 2010)

nochmal richtig


----------



## Testmaen (2. Februar 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> nochmal richtig



Richtig GUT!


----------



## acid-driver (2. Februar 2010)

hey, da sieht man mal glänzende decals auf mattem rahmen. 

ich habe die richtige wahl getroffen, bei meinem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Februar 2010)

Frauchen ist bei ihrer Mutter und ich hab die Möglichkeit genutzt, im Wohnzimmer mein Enduro fürs Frühjahr fit zu machen.





Einzige was ich noch gern machen würde, den Fusion Vector gegen einen Magura Hugin zu tauschen, bin aber noch auf der Suche nach selbigem.


----------



## nicolai.fan (5. Februar 2010)

Lass das mit dem Hugin kauf dir lieber einen Fox dafür oder steck das Geld in einen neuen Sattel rein !


----------



## sluette (6. Februar 2010)

und reiss den easton aufkleber runter, die rohre verwendet nicolai doch schon lange nicht mehr ...


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Februar 2010)

Ist es so, ab wann denn nicht mehr? Die Aufkleber waren schon drauf, als ich den Rahmen vor 2 Jahren gekauft habe.
Zum Sattel: Wenn er zu meinem Hintern passt, und ich habe schon einige probiert, dann geht mir das über den Style. Sieht in der Perspektive vielleicht extrem aus, aber in Natura wirkt er nicht soooo fett. Außerdem hat er eine schön breite Nase, die man perfekt bei techn. Passagen zwischen die Schenkel nehmen kann. 
Hugin vs. DHX/VAN: Ich steh halt auf den deutschen Scheiss. Warum Magura den nicht weitergebaut hat, keine Ahnung. Wenn man die Bewertungen des letzten Modells ließt, hat er garnicht schlecht abgeschnitten. Und ein Hugin in gutem Zustand zu kaufen sollte nicht allzu teuer sein.

Das erste Mal im Einsatz dieses Jahr hat Spaß gemacht. Nur wie gesagt, Luftdämpfer noch rein, Fat Alberts (nachdem die runtergefahren sind) und optional eventl. leichtere Laufräder. Dann stimmts für mich von vorn bis hinten


----------



## acid-driver (7. Februar 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hugin vs. DHX/VAN: Ich steh halt auf den deutschen Scheiss.




und dann schwalbe fahren?

ich hab auch lange nach teilen gesucht, um mein rad komplett mit deutschen teilen aufzubauen. geht aber leider nicht


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Februar 2010)

Naja, Kompromisse muss man halt machen. Felgen, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenker und und und sind auch nicht aus Germany. Alles exessiv nur nach Made in Germany auszusuchen, wäre fast schon wieder faschistioid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (7. Februar 2010)

ein "made in germany" Bike wollte ich mir auch mal zusammenbauen, als ich den Preis am Ende gesehen habe wurde mir ganz schummerig


----------



## acid-driver (7. Februar 2010)

hast du alles gefunden?

lenker?
felgen?
schalterk (außer 5rot)?


----------



## fuzzball (7. Februar 2010)

das schwierigste Waren die Felgen, aber es gibt in Deutschland einen Carbonspezalisten die Carbonfelgen (leider nur XC Felgen, aber fürs CC wäre es i.O gewesen) herstellen, Schaltung natürlich 5 Rot und danach war mir eigentlich schon schlecht und schummerig. 
Mein Fazit: Rahmen made in Germany und soviel wie Verhältnismäßig (das muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden) sinnvoll ist, der mehr als doppelt so hohe Preis erscheint mir wenig sinnvoll. Jetzt versuch ich nur soviel Taiwanzeugs wie möglich zu vermeiden.


----------



## acid-driver (7. Februar 2010)

schade, dass es die wotan nicht als stahlfedervariante gibt 

naja mal schauen, wie ich mein helius pimpe, wenns denn mal endlich da ist...


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Februar 2010)

Dad Gelbe ist von 2007, oder?

Mein 2006er hat noch serienmäßig Easton-Aufkleber, aber gut möglich das die das dann umgestellt haben.


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Februar 2010)

Der Verkäufer meinte, es wäre ein 2007er, Gussets passen aber zum 2008er. Ist auch customized ohne Gussets am Sattelrohr und tiefer ans Sattelrohr angesetztes Oberrohr. Daher ist für mich perfektes Trailbike.
Keine Ahnung, wann Nicolai umgestellt hat, glaube auch nicht, daß die mit dem Modellwechsel alle noch vorhandenen Rohrsätze in die Presse geben.


----------



## guru39 (8. Februar 2010)




----------



## dreamdeep (8. Februar 2010)

Sehr cool


----------



## softbiker (8. Februar 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer meinte, es wäre ein 2007er, Gussets passen aber zum 2008er. Ist auch customized ohne Gussets am Sattelrohr und tiefer ans Sattelrohr angesetztes Oberrohr. Daher ist für mich perfektes Trailbike.
> Keine Ahnung, wann Nicolai umgestellt hat, glaube auch nicht, daß die mit dem Modellwechsel alle noch vorhandenen Rohrsätze in die Presse geben.



Schau auf deine Hinterradstreben. Ist es Easton steht nix drauf. Ist es schon ein deutscher Rohrsatz steht VCS oder so drauf. Das Bike ist definitiv ein 2008er-Modell und zwar schon eins mit aktuellem Rohrsatz und Freigabe für 180er Gabel. Das sieht man an der nach hinten gepfeilten Dämpferbefestigung. Daher meine ich auch dass kein Easton-Rohrsatz mehr verbaut wird. War sowieso schweinig an nem dt. Bike einen ausländischen Rohrsatz zu verbauen.


----------



## sluette (8. Februar 2010)

schöner rahmen und die änderungen an der schwinge sind gut zu erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (8. Februar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Schau auf deine Hinterradstreben. Ist es Easton steht nix drauf. Ist es schon ein deutscher Rohrsatz steht VCS oder so drauf.



Da widerspreche ich

wenn Easton steht VCS drauf
Wenn deutscher Rohrsatz steht Made in Germany drauf

mein Argon ist jedenfalls 2009 und es steht Made in Germany auf der linken Kettenstrebe
mein Helius ist 2006 und es steht VCS auf der linken Kettenstrebe

hier sogar für alle erkennbar:


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Februar 2010)

Es gibt auch beides, made in germany und VCS:









> VCS | VCS LITE
> _Various Cross Section
> _Various Cross Section Light
> 
> VCS Profile werden meist im Bereich der Kettenstreben eingesetzt. Der Vorteil dieser Rohre besteht in der unterschiedlichen Wandstärke im Querschnitt. Anders als bei konventionellen Rohren ist die Materialstärke an den Zonen mit hoher Belastung dicker, da die Biegebelastung im Querschnitt nicht gleichförmig ist. Hieraus resultieren eine höhere Steifigkeit und Dauerhaltbarkeit.



http://www.nicolai.net/products_de/features/feat-2007.html

VCS scheint also auf jeden Fall noch aus der Zeit, wo Easton Rohrsätze verwendet wurden, zu stammen. 

...


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Februar 2010)

An meinem 09ér ST steht auch VCS 2.6 + "Made in Germany"

Nun ja 
Ich glaube da wird nicht mal Nicolai anhand der Rahmennummer bestimmen können, ob Easton oder nicht. Wie auch ich oben schon geschrieben habe, glaube ich nicht, daß Nicolai beim Modellwechsel 07 auf 08 alle noch vorhandenen Easton-Rohre in die Presse gegeben hat. Vermutlich wurde was für Reklamationen usw. aufs Lager gelegt und die restl. Bestände aufgebraucht worden. Die neuen Rohrsätze sind dann in die laufende Serie eingeflossen. Das alles wohlgemerkt nur meine persönliche Meinung.

War bisher auch der Meinung, daß sich der eingravierte Schriftzug "Made in Germany" auf den Herstellungsstandort des Rahmens bezieht und nicht woher die Rohre kommen. Hatte diesbzgl. nie nachgedacht, 2008 gekauft und da war´s schon drauf.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


>



warum du ,-u. ich nicht ?


----------



## acid-driver (8. Februar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> warum du ,-u. ich nicht ?



das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt...


----------



## guru39 (8. Februar 2010)

Bin halt ein Glückskind


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Februar 2010)

Hat die vordere Dämpferaufnahme mit absicht so einen türkiston? Oder liegt das am Eloxalbad?


----------



## guru39 (8. Februar 2010)

Ne, liegt daran das ich das Bild geblitzt hab.

Hier mal mit ohne Blitz


----------



## softbiker (8. Februar 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> An meinem 09ér ST steht auch VCS 2.6 + "Made in Germany"
> 
> Nun ja
> Ich glaube da wird nicht mal Nicolai anhand der Rahmennummer bestimmen können, ob Easton oder nicht. Wie auch ich oben schon geschrieben habe, glaube ich nicht, daß Nicolai beim Modellwechsel 07 auf 08 alle noch vorhandenen Easton-Rohre in die Presse gegeben hat. Vermutlich wurde was für Reklamationen usw. aufs Lager gelegt und die restl. Bestände aufgebraucht worden. Die neuen Rohrsätze sind dann in die laufende Serie eingeflossen. Das alles wohlgemerkt nur meine persönliche Meinung.
> ...



O.k. das mit dem VCS stimmt dann wohl nicht. Falco meinte irgendwann dass Nicolai überhaupt keine easton-rohre mehr verwendet weil das Gerümpel einfach zu teuer geworden ist. Ich will diesen doofen post nur grad ums verrecken nicht finden.
easton hat ja glaube ich ende 2007 o. 2008 die Fertigung in den USA eingestellt und auch nach Taiwan verlagert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (8. Februar 2010)

> Easton hat vor zwei Jahren die Rahmen-Rohrproduktion in den USA komplett eingestellt. Alle Fahrradrahmenrohre der Marke Easton werden seit zwei Jahren von Hokada in Taiwan gefertigt. Nach Umstellung der Fertigung haben wir zwei Lieferungen ohne Prägung erhalten. Die letzte Lieferung ist wieder mit Prägung gekommen.
> 
> Wie alle Industriebetriebe beziehen wir unsere Rohstoffe auf dem Weltmarkt. Wir kaufen Aluminium in Deutschland, in anderen europäischen Ländern und auch in Asien. Alle unsere Rohmaterialien unterliegen einer strengen Eingangs-Qualitätsprüfung. Die Verarbeitung und Veredlung geschieht ausschließlich in unserem Werk in Deutschland. Dafür steht Made in Germany.
> 
> ...



Hab isch es doch no jefunden


----------



## psc1 (8. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ne, liegt daran das ich das Bild geblitzt hab.
> 
> Hier mal mit ohne Blitz




Hi,
sehr schöne Kombi. Mal ne Frage, das  is doch ein AM oder? Die Kettenstreben sehn ja jetzt anders aus, im Vergleich zum 2009er, oder täusche ich mich? Was ist denn der Grund?
Danke schon mal


----------



## fuzzball (8. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ne, liegt daran das ich das Bild geblitzt hab.
> 
> Hier mal mit ohne Blitz



 traumhafter Rahmen, nur das blau der Sattelklemme passt nicht zu dem restlichen verbauten elox blau


----------



## guru39 (8. Februar 2010)

psc1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> sehr schöne Kombi. Mal ne Frage, das  is doch ein AM oder? Die Kettenstreben sehn ja jetzt anders aus, im Vergleich zum 2009er, oder täusche ich mich? Was ist denn der Grund?
> Danke schon mal



Jep is´n AM. Warum die den Hinterbau geändert haben weiß ich auch nicht,
vielleicht hatten sie ja Probleme mit dem alten, soll ja Mosher geben die alles klein bekommen.


----------



## der-gute (8. Februar 2010)

der checkb hat seinen AM Hinterbau z.B. zerbrochen


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Februar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Hab isch es doch no jefunden



Ja stimmt, hatte er mir auch erzählt, als ich mal mit ihm telefonierte. Er sagte damals auch so in etwa, das die Qualität zu sehr nachgelassen habe.
Nur ein sauberer Schnitt (bis Modell 07 Easton und ab 08 nicht mehr) wird es imho nicht gegeben haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (8. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> ..., soll ja Mosher geben die alles klein bekommen.



 und danke, dachte es wäre was grundsätzliches. Fahr ja das AM von 09. Das Teil war sogar schon im Park, mehrfach am Lago und hält (noch).


----------



## bertrueger (8. Februar 2010)

moin,

hier ist mein Schätzchen:



der Aufbau muss aber noch etwas auf sich warten lassen, da noch nicht alle Teile da. Rahmen kam 3 Wochen zu früh.

Gruß
Bert


----------



## acid-driver (8. Februar 2010)

meine fresse, warum bekommen hier alle rahmen, ausser mir?

wann habt ihr eure bestellt?


----------



## guru39 (8. Februar 2010)

nais


----------



## bertrueger (8. Februar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> meine fresse, warum bekommen hier alle rahmen, ausser mir?
> 
> wann habt ihr eure bestellt?



Im Dezember bestellt. Geplante Lieferung -> KW8. Geliefert -> heute!
Und die Wartezeit lohnt! Der Rahmen ist ein GEDICHT.

Gruß
Bert


----------



## der-gute (8. Februar 2010)

psc1 schrieb:


> und danke, dachte es wäre was grundsätzliches. Fahr ja das AM von 09. Das Teil war sogar schon im Park, mehrfach am Lago und hält (noch).



haste schonmal mit der Strebe aufgesetzt oder gegen nen Stein geschlagen?

nur vom Bikeparkfahren wird ein Rahmen nicht beschädigt, eher vom Bikeparkfallen...


----------



## haha (8. Februar 2010)

die beiden AM sind der hammer. schauen sowas von hochwertig aus. versaut mir da bloß nix beim aufbau 
manchmal wünsch ich mir, dass mein altes DH mal den geist aufgibt, dass ich mir auch so ein AM aufbauen kann. aber es lässt sich nicht kleinkriegen


----------



## psc1 (9. Februar 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> haste schonmal mit der Strebe aufgesetzt oder gegen nen Stein geschlagen?
> 
> nur vom Bikeparkfahren wird ein Rahmen nicht beschädigt, eher vom Bikeparkfallen...



nein, ist mir bisher nicht passiert, auf jeden Fall nicht bewust und richtig heftig aufs Ma.. gefallen bin ich nur mit dem Ufo .


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Februar 2010)

bertrueger schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> hier ist mein Schätzchen:
> 
> ...




hab mir meine zugführung unter´m oberrohr geordert,- 
were mir zu viel kabelsalat,- am unterrohr.


----------



## guru39 (9. Februar 2010)

Baustop, falsche Achslänge bei der Kurbel. Ansonsten wäre ich später noch Probe gerollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. Februar 2010)

so krass ... meinz wird ähnlich,- nur mit sram teilen.


----------



## acid-driver (9. Februar 2010)

hm, meins auch, nur leichter


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Februar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> nur leichter



meinz nicht,- 
das geht zu 100%in guru´s richtung.


----------



## acid-driver (9. Februar 2010)

meins eher in die richtung vom hypno, nur nicht ganz so krass 
so vermeide ich zb carbon...

aber erstmal brauch ich den rahmen :/


----------



## guru39 (9. Februar 2010)

Watch this


----------



## Testmaen (9. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Watch this



Du bist ja nicht ohne Grund unser Guru !


----------



## fuzzball (9. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Baustop, falsche Achslänge bei der Kurbel. Ansonsten wäre ich später noch Probe gerollt.


wirklich ein schöner Laden Guru  mal eine Frage kann man die Schrauben am Schaltauge gegen welche aus Alu tauschen?? oder sind die schon aus Alu/Titan?



acid-driver schrieb:


> meins eher *in die richtung vom hypno*, nur nicht ganz so krass
> so vermeide ich zb carbon...
> :/


dito, rechne mit Hypno + 1kg


----------



## guru39 (9. Februar 2010)

Danke!



fuzzball schrieb:


> wirklich ein schöner Laden Guru  mal eine Frage kann man die Schrauben am Schaltauge gegen welche aus Alu tauschen??



Können kann man das schon, würde ich aber nicht machen da da das Hinterrad mit dran hängt und bei Sprüngen schon ziemlich hohe Scherkräfte
auftreten. Gewichtsersparniss wäre auch nicht soo der Bringer 5-15g oder so, pi mal 




fuzzball schrieb:


> oder sind die schon aus Alu/Titan?



nein, die sind aus Stahl.


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Februar 2010)

Das Bike wird wirklich sehr schick, schön schlicht aber trotzdem mit Style  
Nur der Hope Schnellspanner passt farblich und optisch nicht dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (9. Februar 2010)

danke guru


----------



## softbiker (9. Februar 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> wirklich ein schöner Laden Guru



Ja aus der Perspektive schon


----------



## Jackass1987 (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab mal ne Frage an die Helius Experten  Mit wieviel Sag fahrt ihr eure Bikes ? Ich hab heute ein wenig rum experimentiert und hab meinen Fox RPL Dämpfer so eingestellt, dass er 25% Sag hat. Dabei geht der Dämpfer aber schon bei nem Bunnyhop von 10-15cm auf ca. 2-5mm vor Anschlag. Ist das normal ? Muss ich mehr Reserven einkalkulieren ?

Mfg Erik !


----------



## bike-it-easy (9. Februar 2010)

Jackass1987: Wenn du dein Helius RC meinst, da würde ich, da als sportlicher Racer konzipiert, auf nicht mehr als auf 20% Sag reduzieren (ggf. sogar noch etwas weniger - je nach Gefühl und Vorliebe). Aber: Enduroeinstellung ist am RC nix, dat muss hart !! 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## guru39 (9. Februar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ja aus der Perspektive schon



Du Saubayer  mein Laden is Tip Top, hab mal sauber gemacht


----------



## guru39 (9. Februar 2010)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Jackass1987: Wenn du dein Helius RC meinst, da würde ich, da als sportlicher Racer konzipiert, auf nicht mehr als auf 20% Sag reduzieren (ggf. sogar noch etwas weniger - je nach Gefühl und Vorliebe). Aber: Enduroeinstellung ist am RC nix, dat muss hart !!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> bike-it-easy



100% zustimm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Februar 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> nochmal richtig



Hallo Stuk!!

Goiles Bike. Welchen Vorbau fährst du und welche länge hat dieser??

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## n2010 (10. Februar 2010)

... bekomme mein AM auch nächste Woche.


----------



## stuk (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo Fibbs79

Danke fürs feedback.
Der Vorbau ist ein 80mm thomson elite x4 mit 0 grad.


----------



## Kuwahades (11. Februar 2010)

Sehr schöne AM`s hier 

habe mir einen DHX für mein 2007ner FR gegönnt.
Hat jemand Tipps zum einstellen ?
Komme nicht zum einbauen und testen, bin am Haus bauen.

wäre dankbar für ein paar kleine Tipps

Gruß Karsten 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## softbiker (11. Februar 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Sehr schöne AM`s hier
> 
> habe mir einen DHX für mein 2007ner FR gegönnt.
> Hat jemand Tipps zum einstellen ?
> ...



Plattform raus, piggy bis maximal die Hälfte voll pumpen, Zugstufe 4 Clicks und Druckstufe 3. Funktioniert bei mir super. Ist generell aber Fahrergewicht und Federstärken abhänging. Was hastn für ne Feder und welches Gewicht?


----------



## flyingscot (11. Februar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> ... und Druckstufe 3 ...



Wo stellt man bei dem DHX die Druckstufe in Clicks ein?


----------



## Kuwahades (11. Februar 2010)

ja danke schon mal für die Tipps, werde mich dann mal rantasten, wenn ich Zeit habe

550er Feder und 90 Kilo Fahrer


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Februar 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> wäre dankbar für ein paar kleine Tipps


Den korrekten SAG über die Federvorspannung einstellen, je nach Vorliebe 25-33%. Dabei nicht mehr als 2 Umdrehungen Vorspannung geben, solltest Du für den richtigen SAG mehr benötigen, ist die Feder zu weich (was bei 90kg und 550er Feder der Fall sein könnte).  

ProPedal ganz raus drehen. Zugstufe stelle ich immer nach Gefühl ein, keine Ahnung wieviel Klicks. 

Luftdruck würde ich mal mit 160-170psi anfangen. Und je nachdem ob du den vollen Federweg ausnutzt, erhöhen oder veringern.

BottomOut kannst Du erstmal so lassen wie er auf dem Bild eingestellt ist. Hast du bei heftigeren Sachen oft Durchschläge, obwohl ansonsten der Federweg gut ausgenutzt wird, kannst Du ihn noch zudrehen (Achtung, zum verstellen Luft ablassen).


...


----------



## Kuwahades (11. Februar 2010)

danke 

denke mal das der SAG passt, habe aber noch ne 600er und 650er irgendwo rumliegen
aber der Winterspeck soll ja auch wieder runter


----------



## softbiker (11. Februar 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Wo stellt man bei dem DHX die Druckstufe in Clicks ein?



Ahja jetz sei hoid ned so kleinkariert. As Propedal mein ich hald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Springhecht (11. Februar 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

Endlich fertig... 

13.5 Kg


----------



## pfalz (11. Februar 2010)

Hab bei meinen 90kg Fahr-Kampfgewicht beim FR von einer 600er auf eien 550er Feder gewechselt, gefällt mir besser...


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Februar 2010)

@Springhecht: Sehr schön 

Hast Du auch ne Teiliste, am besten mit den einzelnen Gewichten?


----------



## der-gute (11. Februar 2010)

13,5 find ich eigentlich ein bissel viel für ein AM-Rad

ein AC unter 12 hätt ich gerne

in Größe XL

möglich?


----------



## Tom:-) (11. Februar 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> 13,5 find ich eigentlich ein bissel viel für ein AM-Rad
> 
> ein AC unter 12 hätt ich gerne
> 
> ...


 
das würde mich auch interessieren - v.a. teileliste und preis!
ahso, mit rohloff wird das wohl nüschte, aber sub 13 ist sicher drin.


----------



## Tante-Emma (11. Februar 2010)

@Springhecht: Mal was anderes, schön! Gewicht erscheint mir aber auch etwas zu hoch für'n AC(ohne Lack).


----------



## softbiker (12. Februar 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> 13,5 find ich eigentlich ein bissel viel für ein AM-Rad
> 
> ein AC unter 12 hätt ich gerne
> 
> ...



Dat wird teuer.
Wenn ich mir dass Bike von Springhecht so anschaue. Also 13 kg wären evtl. schon drinne, aber jungs schaut euch das mal an. Da ist dass meiste ja schon light.
Radsatz mit Flow Felgen -> also Radsatz unter 1900g
Fox Float Luftgabel -> leichter gehts fast au nimma
Fox Luftdämpfer 
Potenzial sehe ich bei:
1. Kurbel - XTR
2. Sattelstütze - evtl. Thomson
3. Lenker - evtl. Soperforce mit Carbon-Vector

Dat war es eigenltich fast schon. XC-Bremse ist auch schon drann. Also Jungs bei aller liebe aber 12 kg ist bestimmt machbar aber nur mit Abstrichen.

Im übrigen @springhechtle wäre mal ein kleiner Bericht über deine Naben interessant. Dass sind ja Eigenbauteile und was für schöne.


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Februar 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> 13,5 find ich eigentlich ein bissel viel für ein AM-Rad
> 
> ein AC unter 12 hätt ich gerne
> 
> ...



mit rocket rons statt nobby nics, ja ich glaube.


----------



## Springhecht (12. Februar 2010)

Dere! 

@ softbiker: Geb dir vollkommen recht mit den Teilen könnt ma scho noch a paar Gramm rausholen. Um das ganze vom Gewicht Sparen noch zu ergänzen: 

   - Leichte Klickpedale verbaun (ich hab NC 17 III S-pro 385 g)
   - Wie Rainer schon meinte, bei den Reifen (bei mir 2.4 Nobby Nic 675 g)
   - evtl. noch leichtere Bremsen (Hope M4 VR 203 mm HR 185 mm Scheibe)

Nur leider wird das ganze dann noch teurer als es ohnehin schon ist. So wies Jetz dasteht is mir persönlich schon teuer genug. Aber die geile Optik entschädigt für alles...

@der-gute: Also bei nem AC in XL unter 12 kg seh ich schwarz für deinen Geldbeutel. 

Vorallem sollte man meiner Meinung nach mit dem AC auch mal nen kleinen Hopser wagen können (is ja schließlich ein Trailbike). Von daher sollten die Teile auch nicht zu sehr auf CC getrimmt werden. Lieber ein halbes Kilo mehr, aber es hält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (13. Februar 2010)

geändert wird noch Sattel, Griffe, Cassette. 16,3Kg


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Februar 2010)

Schwer aber schön


----------



## softbiker (13. Februar 2010)

Ehrlich. Meine Begeisterung hällt sich in Grenzen. Die Saint sagt mir irgendwie garnicht zu. Und mit Code-Bremsen hab ichs erst recht nicht so.
Aber jeda wira mog. Wünsch dem Besitzer viel Spaß damit


----------



## abbath (13. Februar 2010)

Also wenn dann mit blauer Sattelschelle. Irgendwie mag ich ExtraLove nicht. Wenn das ganze Rad kunterbunt ist, OK - aber so will es irgendwie nicht so recht gefallen.


----------



## softbiker (13. Februar 2010)

Also wenn der Besitzer hier mitlesen würde.
einfach zu geil. Der freut sich wie ein schnitzel obwohl er das Bike noch nicht hat und wir machen es vorab schon mal richtig madig.
Eigentlich unfair


----------



## tadea nuts (13. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön! Kettenblattschrauben und Sattelklemme wechseln, dann ist es perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (13. Februar 2010)

tja, dann hätte er den bock selber aufbauen sollen 


man, ich will meins auch endlich


----------



## OldSchool (13. Februar 2010)

Das "Goldene Dreieck", Schaltwerk, Kurbelschrauben und Sattelklemme ist doch ganz OK.
Ansonsten


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Februar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> einfach zu geil. Der freut sich wie ein schnitzel obwohl er das Bike noch nicht hat und wir machen es vorab schon mal richtig madig.



Ja, total geil 



...


----------



## softbiker (13. Februar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ja, total geil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja jetz stell dich hier nicht so an. Dass war ja ironisch gemeint. Dass hier aber auch alles bierernst genommen wird.


----------



## abbath (13. Februar 2010)

Wäre doch schade, wenn ein Custom Bike allen in jeder Beziehung gefallen würde.


----------



## softbiker (13. Februar 2010)

Alles nur Neid


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Februar 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Wäre doch schade, wenn ein Custom Bike allen in jeder Beziehung gefallen würde.



Ja, da hast Du wohl recht, das ist so gut wie nicht möglich


----------



## Kunstflieger (13. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte das Bike mit sicherheit auch etwas anders aufgebaut aber das Preisleistungsverhältnis passt doch wirklich bei der Kiste.
Saint schaltwerk ist noch etwas lang.

Blaues Extra Love 

Mir gefällt das Ding.


----------



## guru39 (13. Februar 2010)

das Saint Schaltwerg ist ein Short Cage 

Mich freut dass das Baik so kontrovers diskutiert wird, weiter machen


----------



## lakekeman (13. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> das Saint Schaltwerg ist ein Short Cage



Nene, das ist ein Saint Long Cage (GS). Short Cage wäre SS.

Nur bei den anderen Gruppen ist das GS in der Tat das Short Cage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.I.M. (13. Februar 2010)

Ich finds optisch und von der Funktion her top, aber bissi schwer.


----------



## dersteinmetz (13. Februar 2010)

finds top, ausser das gold....


----------



## guru39 (13. Februar 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Nene, das ist ein Saint Long Cage (GS). Short Cage wäre SS.
> 
> Nur bei den anderen Gruppen ist das GS in der Tat das Short Cage.



ich glaub da hasu recht, aber kürzer hätte mit der 34er Cassette net gefunzt.


----------



## lakekeman (13. Februar 2010)

Jop, ich find auch dass es so passt und gefällt


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Februar 2010)

Wie viel Hub hat der Dämpfer?


----------



## luk! (13. Februar 2010)

Das Am ist hübsch, allerdings finde ich, dass die unteren Zuganschläge am Unterrohr (oder zumindest der, der am nächsten am Steuerrohr dran ist) in Gold noch besser passen würden. Das Blau würde dann eine von Gold eingerahmte Linie bilden
Außerdem ist die Sattelklemme falschherum


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Februar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wie viel Hub hat der Dämpfer?



@Guru: ?


----------



## guru39 (15. Februar 2010)

Ups, sorry! 57mm


----------



## Joerg_1969 (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo guru,

was ist das denn für eine Rahmengrösse?

Ich bin nämlich auch am überlegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (15. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ups, sorry! 57mm



Danke! Und Dämpfer ist in der obersten Bohrung? Also gibt es kein Problem mit dem Sattelrohr bei 170mm und Fat Alberts?


----------



## guru39 (15. Februar 2010)

Jep Dämpfer is ganz oben drinne und Kollisionskontrolle mache ich erst morgen. Schau meer mal.


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Februar 2010)

OK prima, bitte berichten


----------



## Harlequin83 (16. Februar 2010)

Das Bike von Guru39 im oberen Drittel der Seite hat aber auch was.
gab garkeine Kommentare??

Die unterschiedlich farbig eloxierten Anbauteile haben was nettes.
Finds eine gute Idee.

(Das Foto ist aber auch gut gemacht)


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2010)

Harlequin83 schrieb:


> Das Bike von Guru39 im oberen Drittel der Seite hat aber auch was.
> gab garkeine Kommentare??



Stimmt, nie bekomme ich Kommentare  




Harlequin83 schrieb:


> Die unterschiedlich farbig eloxierten Anbauteile haben was nettes.
> Finds eine gute Idee.



is mir beim K...en eingefallen 




Harlequin83 schrieb:


> (Das Foto ist aber auch gut gemacht)



Dankeschön


----------



## morphe72 (16. Februar 2010)

@ Guru: 

Sieht wirklich gut aus (auch wenn ich nicht auf Gold stehe), aber welche Rahmengr. ist es denn und hast du den Rahmen vor dem Aufbau gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2010)

Das ist M und gewogen hat er ohne Dämpfer 3,7Kg.


----------



## checkb (16. Februar 2010)

3,7 Kilo, verwechselst du AM mit AFR?


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2010)

Meinte er nicht mein AFR?


----------



## acid-driver (16. Februar 2010)

ich dachte jetzt auch, er meint das kunden-AM


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Hallo guru,
> 
> was ist das denn für eine Rahmengrösse?
> 
> Ich bin nämlich auch am überlegen...



Hi Jörg,
isn M, ich überlege auch noch (ob mir die Asche für ein eigenes ausreicht) 



dreamdeep schrieb:


> OK prima, bitte berichten



Hier wie gewünscht. Noch ca.5mm Platz.


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Februar 2010)

Super, Dankeschön


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2010)

Rainer 
damit ich nicht ausprobieren muss,- mess doch bitte mal das untere leitblech vom umwerfer bis zur kettenstrebe ,-

DANKE !


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2010)

Sei net so faul Artur  38,5mm


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Ich bin nämlich auch am überlegen...



www.wurzelpassage.de

ist eine überlegung wert.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sei net so faul Artur  38,5mm



Rainer 
auf deinem bild kommt das leitblech fast an die kettenstrebe.
ich brauche zwei masse,-
ein mal im eingefedertem zustand u. ein mal im ausgefedertem zustand

DANKE !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich dachte jetzt auch, er meint das kunden-AM



Wenn das so ist.



morphe72 schrieb:


> @ Guru:
> 
> Sieht wirklich gut aus (auch wenn ich nicht auf Gold stehe), aber welche Rahmengr. ist es denn und hast du den Rahmen vor dem Aufbau gewogen?



Hi morphe,
das ist ein AM in Rahmengröße M, gewogen habe ich es leider nicht.


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Rainer
> auf deinem bild kommt das leitblech fast an die kettenstrebe.
> ich brauche zwei masse,-
> ein mal im eingefedertem zustand u. ein mal im ausgefedertem zustand
> ...



3mm eingefedert.

Ich würde aber an deiner Stelle ein KK machen, bessa is des.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> 3mm eingefedert.
> 
> Ich würde aber an deiner Stelle ein KK machen, bessa is des.



ausgefederte mass  were mir wichtig.


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2010)

Steht oben, getarnt


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Noch ca.5mm Platz.




dachte du meinst den abstand zum reifen ?


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2010)

Ok. Abstand Reifen zum Sitzrohr, eingefedert, ca.5mm. Abstand Kettenwerfer,
eingefedert, ca.3mm. Abstand Kettenwerfer, nicht eingefedert, ca.38,5mm.
Zufrieden


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ok. Abstand Reifen zum Sitzrohr, eingefedert, ca.5mm. Abstand Kettenwerfer,
> eingefedert, ca.3mm. Abstand Kettenwerfer, nicht eingefedert, ca.38,5mm.
> Zufrieden



DANKE !


----------



## Joerg_1969 (16. Februar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> www.wurzelpassage.de
> 
> ist eine überlegung wert.




Nicht daß ich das nicht wüßte, schließlich wäre ich ja auch fast mit einem eigenen Kalenderblatt dabei gewesen 

Ich bin aber her auf der Suche nach was gebrauchtem, 1850 Tacken sind halt schon nicht wenig.

Und natürlich auch vielen Dank an Rainer für die Größeninfo. 39cm sind halt doch recht wenig, aber beim FR ist mir M dann wieder zu groß.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Nicht daß ich das nicht wüßte, schließlich wäre ich ja auch fast mit einem eigenen Kalenderblatt dabei gewesen
> 
> Ich bin aber her auf der Suche nach was gebrauchtem, 1850 Tacken sind halt schon nicht wenig.
> 
> Und natürlich auch vielen Dank an Rainer für die Größeninfo. 39cm sind halt doch recht wenig, aber beim FR ist mir M dann wieder zu groß.




ein gebrauchtes AM wirst du z.Z. nicht finden. 

wie gross bist du ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (16. Februar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ein gebrauchtes AM wirst du z.Z. nicht finden.



In der Bucht wäre gerade eins... Ich bin aber nicht aufs AM fixiert, ein FR in S oder ein AC in M wäre für mich auch ok.



KHUJAND schrieb:


> wie gross bist du ?


zu klein  173 cm


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> zu klein  173 cm



es geht... 
ein helius AM in gr. M würde gerade noch passen.


----------



## Boondog (16. Februar 2010)

das passt...
bin genau so klein wie Du und hab ein AM in M und komm Bestens damit zurecht!!!


----------



## morphe72 (16. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, so ist das, wenn man sich nicht gescheit ausdrueckt. Mein Fehler. Ich sprach das AM an...


----------



## softbiker (16. Februar 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> In der Bucht wäre gerade eins... Ich bin aber nicht aufs AM fixiert, ein FR in S oder ein AC in M wäre für mich auch ok.
> 
> 
> zu klein  173 cm



Hey jörgsche,
du bist doch flachlandbiker. Ich denke ein AM würde dir besser stehen. Und tu nicht rum. Ich hab alle Premium-Shops von N abgegrast und gefragt was sie da haben. 150,- oder 200,- Euro gehen da immer. Musst hald einen Vorführrahmen nehmen. Aber glaub mir. Ich würde wenn ich nochmal eins kaufe die 300,- Euro drauflegen und mein Wunschbike kaufen.
Du bist doch Vielfahrer und sobald du auf dem Bock sitzt ist das bissl mehr dafür vergessen. Du wirst es auf alle Fälle nicht bereuen. Schau du kannst von deinem CC bis auf den Steuersatz alles rummbasteln. Sogar nen luftigen Dämpfer haste ja schon.
Und gebraucht. Ich denke so günstiger als 1.200 für ein AM wirste jetz denk ich auch nicht wegkommen.

So nun zu mir.
Meine LRS-Frage hat sich gestern auch in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst. Hab ne 2009er DT-440 mit 10mm RWS-Spanner für 115 Ecken ergattert.
Jetz brauch ich noch schöne CX-Ray-Speische dafür und dann kann ich dieses hässliche Gold endlich rausschmeissen. Dann kommt noch mein gefröstelter Bash drann und dann gibts auch mal wida Update-Foddos.
Heute hab ich mein neuen Syntace-Vector-Flat dranngebastelt. Mal sehen ob ich nun endlich damit zurecht komme.


----------



## fuzzball (16. Februar 2010)

so unterschiedlich sind die Vorlieben, mir war das AM bei 1,80m in M zu groß, deswegen gibt es jetzt eine mixgröße, einen SM Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harlequin83 (16. Februar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss meinem Bike einen neuen Look verpassen.
> Ob Nicolai das auch so pulvert.
> Schaut einfach nur Hammer aus.
> 
> ...


 
Hatte mal angefragt wegen 4 farb tarn â la camoart dot de.
Hatte da super Tarnpattern gefunden.
Aber bei Nicolai ist bei dreifarbtarn Schluss.
Wäre 4 Farb Tarn gewesen...


----------



## DJT (16. Februar 2010)

Mit Tarn im ursprünglichen Sinne hat das aber nix zu tun ...


----------



## bike-it-easy (16. Februar 2010)

Die Farbe heißt bestimmt:
Flower-Power-Kiff-Camo


----------



## Joerg_1969 (16. Februar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Hey jörgsche,
> du bist doch flachlandbiker.



Nur weil ich in der Rheinebene wohne diskriminierst du mich jetzt, das ist aber gar nicht nett 

Da ich noch nicht genau weiß wohin die Reise gehen soll, schwanke ich eben zwischen AC, AM und FR. Aber das wird jetzt langsam off-topic in diesem Thread. Erst wenn ich dann mal was anderes habe werde ich hier wieder on-topic.

Wegen der Größe werde ich aber eh' nicht um eine Probefahrt rumkommen, da kann ich dann vielleicht mal einen Teil der Kandidaten probefahren.

Es wird aber auf jeden Fall wieder von Kalle


----------



## guru39 (17. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube das da einer ganz feucht wird


----------



## .t1mo (17. Februar 2010)

Sau geil aber ganz schön klein oder ist nur das Sitzrohr extrem kurz?


----------



## softbiker (17. Februar 2010)

Frechheit! lösch sofort das Foto wieder.
Gemein zuzuschauen wie sich hier jeder ein neues Bike aufbaut und dann noch diese tollen Farben.


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. Februar 2010)

Gr. L mit S Sitzrohr ?


----------



## guru39 (17. Februar 2010)

M


----------



## Harlequin83 (17. Februar 2010)

Der Lack&Decals sind ja echt stark,
die Geometrie wirkt aber wirklich sehr "extrem"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (18. Februar 2010)

Die Geometrie macht bestimmt richtig Spaß. Wenn ich mir demnächst noch ein N zulege dann wird dass auch taylor-made.
Ich bin mir noch nicht schlüssig ob ein XL-Rahmen mit M-Sattelrohr oder ein L mit M-Sattelrohr. Aber dat muss ich dann wohl mal probefahren.
Aber prinzipiell macht es bei den Freireitern schon Sinn das Sattelrohr etwas zu kürzen. Hat man mehr Beinfreiheit zum spielen.


----------



## guru39 (19. Februar 2010)

Ich finde das Baik ist so schön geworden das es 2 Bilder verdient 









17,3Kg.

Sattel/Stütze/Klemme wird noch geändert, hab einfach mal meine reingebollert.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Februar 2010)

Geiles Gerät


----------



## HypnoKröte (19. Februar 2010)

Ich seh die Speckröllchen nicht 17 Kg 

PS: Guru wieso werden die Zugklemmen nicht mehr mitverschickt ? Auf dem Bild haste auch keine verbaut.


----------



## guru39 (19. Februar 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> PS: Guru wieso werden die Zugklemmen nicht mehr mitverschickt ? Auf dem Bild haste auch keine verbaut.


----------



## tadea nuts (19. Februar 2010)

Sehr feiner Aufbau. Bravo!


----------



## bertrueger (19. Februar 2010)

ich finde es auch klasse!

Hoffe auch bald Bilder von meinem AM posten zu können. Die vordere Dämpferaunahme für 216er Dämpfer kam heute mit der Post. Nochmals DANKE an Stefan auf diesem Weg!

Gruß
Bert


----------



## HypnoKröte (19. Februar 2010)

Neuesten Hochrechnungen zu folge lande ich bei unter 12 Kg fürs AM.


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Februar 2010)

dann werd endlich ma fertsch.  brauchste noch speichen? siehe sig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ins (19. Februar 2010)

@guru

Schickes Rad, aber wo sind da über 17kg  

edit Oh, sehe gerade, dass es ja ein AFR und kein AM ist...


----------



## frankweber (19. Februar 2010)

ins schrieb:


> @guru
> 
> Schickes Rad, aber wo sind da über 17kg


 
Schwere Laufräder oder es hing noch ein Fisch mit an der Waage. - schönes Teil ist es trotzdem


----------



## checkb (19. Februar 2010)

Geiles AFR.


----------



## fuzzball (19. Februar 2010)

da muss ich mich meinen Vorschreibern anschließen einfach ,die HS sollte man schwarz lackieren, dass grau/weiß stört, umso ärgerlicher das die BBoxx nicht kommt  

@guru: der Parkplatz gehört mal gereinigt, das Unkraut entfernt und gekehrt


----------



## fuzzball (19. Februar 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Neuesten Hochrechnungen zu folge lande ich bei unter 12 Kg fürs AM.



ahh da fehlt mir ein gutes Pfund; mal schauen wo man noch was sparen kann


----------



## guru39 (19. Februar 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> @guru: der Parkplatz gehört mal gereinigt, das Unkraut entfernt und gekehrt



Na dann freue ich mich auf deinen Besuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (19. Februar 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> da muss ich mich meinen Vorschreibern anschließen einfach ,die HS sollte man schwarz lackieren, dass grau/weiß stört, umso ärgerlicher das die BBoxx nicht kommt
> 
> @guru: der Parkplatz gehört mal gereinigt, das Unkraut entfernt und gekehrt


 

Besser eine schöne Reihe Steine aufnehmen und mit Wurzeln und Steinen eine geile Wurzelpassage  installieren. 
Dazwischen ordentlich Unkraut aussäen. 

So richtig heftig deftig.


----------



## der-gute (19. Februar 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Neuesten Hochrechnungen zu folge lande ich bei unter 12 Kg fürs AM.



Kannste mir vielleicht mal deine Teileliste schicken?

Email oder PM

in mir reift ein Projekt...


----------



## AustRico (20. Februar 2010)

Das AFR ist sehr schön geworden!

Meins auch mal wieder:

09er FR large mit medium Sitzrohr






Kettenführung wird noch geändert und andere Pedale kommen noch...


----------



## Springhecht (20. Februar 2010)

Den Rot-Schwarzen Klassiker find ich noch imma top. Schönes Rad


----------



## Exekuhtot (20. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Das verdient ein Zitat 

Geil!!!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (21. Februar 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Neuesten Hochrechnungen zu folge lande ich bei unter 12 Kg fürs AM.



Die Teileliste würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## bertrueger (21. Februar 2010)

Bis auf die Sattelstütze fertig:








Mit KS950i 14,95Kg

Gruß
Bert


----------



## guru39 (21. Februar 2010)

sehr schönes Rad Bert


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Februar 2010)

Echt sehr schönes Radl 

70mm Vorbau???

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## DJT (21. Februar 2010)

@Bert: schick&dezent 
Mit 216er Dämpfer und "B"-Hebel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (21. Februar 2010)

was spricht denn gegen die stütze?
wenn das ne 400er ist, meld ich mal interesse an


----------



## psc1 (21. Februar 2010)

@ Bert: sehr schick  finde es echt gelungen!


----------



## noob123 (21. Februar 2010)

hallo,
ich bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen bei welchem helius man die schwinge umstellen kann auf verschiedene dämpfer?? wisst ihr was ich mein? also es gibt zwei befestigungsmödlichkeiten für den dämpfer also zwei löcher (gewinde) sind in dem rahmen! sollte nen älteres modell sein denke ich... 
mfg


----------



## der-gute (21. Februar 2010)

es gibt auch manchmal vier Löcher

für verschiedene Federwege mit einer Federbeinlänge

wenn man den vorderen Halter verstellen kann, kann man auch verschiedene Einbaulängen nutzen

ein Foto wäre hilfreich...


----------



## HypnoKröte (21. Februar 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Die Teileliste würde mich auch mal interessieren.



Gibts wenn die Reifen kommen in 1 Woche.


----------



## noob123 (21. Februar 2010)

so ich hab mal ein bild in den anhang gefügt...hoffe mir kann jemand baujahr und typ sagen


----------



## kroiterfee (21. Februar 2010)

ich seh nix.


----------



## noob123 (21. Februar 2010)

http://yfrog.com/4vblcjyhgbgkkgrhqiheetr2sj ich glaub das hatte nicht geklappt deswegen hier mal ein link


----------



## der-gute (21. Februar 2010)

übers Baujahr kann ich nichts sagen

die vier möglichen Punkte an der Wippe ermöglichen vier verschiedene Federwege
das oberste Loch ist der längste Federweg

Edit:
jetzt seh ichs erst - du meinst das zweite Loch am Oberrohr

komisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (21. Februar 2010)

ich denke er meint die Möglichkeit den Umlenkhebel weiter hinten montieren zu können


----------



## noob123 (21. Februar 2010)

genau das mein ich!! das find ich irgendwie total komisch weil ich das noch nie gesehen habe und ich würde gern wissen welches baujahr der ist... also ich tippe mal auf dh und die wurden doch zwischen 2001-2004 produziert??


----------



## psc1 (21. Februar 2010)

noob123 schrieb:


> genau das mein ich!! das find ich irgendwie total komisch weil ich das noch nie gesehen habe und ich würde gern wissen welches baujahr der ist... also ich tippe mal auf dh und die wurden doch zwischen 2001-2004 produziert??




Hi,
hast Du schonmal daran gedacht die Seriennummer an N zu mailen und da mal nachzufragen. (Sr-Nr. nur wenns was nichtserienmäßiges wäre)? Wäre doch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## softbiker (21. Februar 2010)

Das ist mit Sicherheit kein Serienbike. Wo hast du dass den her?
Könnte mir gut vorstellen dass das ein Prototyp ist. Vorläufer von FR und ST um verschiedene Setups zu testen.


----------



## bertrueger (21. Februar 2010)

@Fibbs
ja, ist ein Thomson X4 70mm

@DJT
ist ein 216 mm mit B-Hebel

@acid-driver
gegen die Stütze spricht nichts, aber an so einen Aufbau gehört einfach eine verstellbare. Die Thomson ist nur übergangsweise aus meinem RR geliehen.

Gruß
Bert


----------



## sluette (22. Februar 2010)

bertrueger schrieb:


> ...aber an so einen Aufbau gehört einfach eine verstellbare.



ohne hier mal wieder eine diskussion über verstellbare sattelstützen ins rollen zu bringen: für mich macht da wegen dem verstellbereich nur die rase sinn und die kommt ja hier bei diversen fahrern auch nicht so dolle weg. die ks hatte ich in meinem AM auch drinnen, hat vom hub gerade so gereicht, aber wegen dem geklemme, gequitsche und der hakeligkeit bin ich froh wieder eine thomson zu fahren. bei deiner sattelhöhe wird die ks mit den 125mm hub wohl nicht reichen oder du brauchst nicht mehr, was mich wundern würde.

wie dem auch sei, schönes bike. viel spass damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Februar 2010)

@ noob: So einen Rahmen mit zwei Lagerpunkten für die Wippe hab ich auch noch nie gesehn. Aber schick das Foto an Nicolai und Du bekommst sicher Auskunft.

Da wir gerade beim Helius sind setz ich meins auch nochmal rein. Fotos stammen von gestern und das Bike ist auch nicht ganz übliche Serie. Ist mein erstes Nicolai welches ich 2004 von nem Teamfahrer gekauft hab. Wurde ursprünglich im September 2002 hergestellt und in der Zeit konnte sich Nicolai noch nicht entscheiden ob Helius DH oder Helius ST.

Somit ist der Rahmen und ein Teil der Gussets vom DH, ein paar Gussets aber vom ST und deshalb geht die 888 auch in Ordnung.





























Was sagt Ihr zu meinem "alten Hobel"? Schaut doch ganz gut aus fürs Alter... oder?


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Februar 2010)

Wo sind die Pics?


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Februar 2010)

... aber sieht nett aus, gibts noch ein reines Rahmengewicht?


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Februar 2010)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Das verdient ein Zitat
> 
> Geil!!!


 
Gefällt mir ebenfalls seeeeehhhhhr gut!!


----------



## Bartenwal (24. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Jörg,
> isn M, ich überlege auch noch (ob mir die Asche für ein eigenes ausreicht)
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo guru,

machst Du die Kollisionskontrolle auf dem mittleren Blatt? Wenn ja, warum?

Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## acid-driver (24. Februar 2010)

Bartenwal schrieb:


> ...Kollisionskontrolle auf dem mittleren Blatt? ...



auf welchem denn sonst?

großes gibts nicht und mit dem kleinsten fährt man selten bergrunter^^


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. Februar 2010)

Wem gehört denn die dicke Plautze??


----------



## softbiker (25. Februar 2010)

Juhu, jetz kann ich endlich mein neues Hinterrad aufbauen.
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/582859]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Harlequin83 (25. Februar 2010)

Ach Du hast auch die DT Swiss Nabe? 
Würde mir von meinem Laufradbauer (ohne namen zu nennen) empfohlen )


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (25. Februar 2010)

aber echt Rainer,mit der Wampe brauchst doch die feder gar ned Rausmachen
btw:nächste Woche hab ichs Geld fürs Nonius zam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (25. Februar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Juhu, jetz kann ich endlich mein neues Hinterrad aufbauen.
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/582859]
> 
> [/URL]



Die wollte ich mir auch mal ans Rad schrauben!Dann hat mir ein guter Freund zwei Stück gezeigt!Bei der ersten war die Kasettenaufnahme ringsrum abgebrochen,und das nach zwei Tagen Wagrainer Bikepark!und er fährt nun wirklich nicht schlimm!bei der zweiten haben sich so nach geschätzten 200 km wieder Risse Gebildet!einer an der Bremscheibenaufnahme und zwei der Länge nach wieder da wo die Kasette ran kommt!ich will dir hier jetzt nicht die Nabe madig machen,aber ich würd das mal im Auge behalten!Mein Freund hat sich da bitter auf die Schnauze gelegt und wer will das schon!

ach ja,es waren jeweils ein 2007er und ein 2008er Baujahr!vielleicht hat er einfach nur Pech gehabt denn ich hab eigentlich vorher auch immer nur Gutes gehört!


----------



## Harlequin83 (25. Februar 2010)

Hmm.. ok 
Danke für den Hinweis.

Mir wurde mitgeteilt die seien an sich sehr robust, nur von der Schwarzwälder Konkurrenz wurde mir abgeraten.
Nicht wegen Materialdefekte aber wegen nerviger Knarzgeräusche...
Von denen habe ich wiederum nur Gutes gehört.


----------



## softbiker (25. Februar 2010)

wie gut dass ich die 2009er Serie habe. Also von ner gebrochenen 440er Nabe hab ich erhlich gesagt noch nirgends gelesen. 
 mal schauen wie sie hällt


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. Februar 2010)

@ Ferkel: Falls du mein Helius meinst bezüglich Rahmengewicht dann sorry... das ist mir total egal und ich weis es ned.

Ich selbst wiege 65 Kg sodass ich die meisten Gewichtsfetischisten beim Gesamtgewicht locker schlage 
Ausserdem wenn mir das Biken zu anstrengend wird dann specke ich nicht am Bike ab sondern ich red mit meinem innernen Schweinehund und dann wird trainiert + Kondition aufgebaut.


@ Softbiker: Sorry, ne 440er HR-Nabe .... da hättest von nem guten Hersteller fast nen ganzen Laufradsatz bekommen und der Nabensound hätte dann auch gepasst.

Ich darf das sagen - ich war mehrfach auch so blöd.


----------



## softbiker (26. Februar 2010)

Also jetz macht ihr mir dann doch ein bissl Angst. Dann müsste der 2350er LRS von Dt ja absolut für die Tonne sein.

Ich habe die Nabe nicht neue gekauft. Sie is gebraucht und hat mit der thrue-bolt-Achse im zweistelligen Bereich gekostet. Allerdings wenn ihr der Meinung seit dass Teil frickelt gleich ab.

Was hätte ich denn für diesen Preis bekommen? Und jetz bitte nicht hope. Weil auf Sound und geknatter steh ich nicht so.

Dann schlagt was erschwingliches in dieser Kategorie vor?

Ich dachte eigentlich ich kaufe ein schönes Teil was schon zur besseren Kategorie gehört.


----------



## haha (26. Februar 2010)

passt schon, die DT nabe.. bissl übergewichtig halt. ich kenn aber jemanden, der 3 mal einen achsbruch provoziert hat. bei dem wäre ne pro2 aber schon längst im müll gelandet. also keine sorge und einspeichen


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Februar 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> @ Ferkel: Falls du mein Helius meinst bezüglich Rahmengewicht dann sorry... das ist mir total egal und ich weis es ned.


 
Nee, ich meinte die dicke Plautze (Bauch) auf Guru´s letztem Pic.


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Februar 2010)

Ich fahr die FR440 an allen meinen Rädern. Mag vielleicht nicht die härteste Gangart haben, aber so einiges auszuhalten haben sie schon. Bei mir halten sie seit Jahren ohne Pflege, Wartung und Problemen. Würde ich immer wieder kaufen


----------



## guru39 (26. Februar 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Nee, ich meinte die dicke Plautze (Bauch) auf Guru´s letztem Pic.



He He, sooo Fett bin ich jetzt auch wieder nicht  Das war bestimmt nur meine Winterbekleidung 2T-Shirts 2Pullis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. Februar 2010)




----------



## Wildsäule (26. Februar 2010)

Fahr die Hügi FR nun seit 6 Jahren im meinen Enduros ohne viel Pflege und die hält und hält und hält...... 

Würd jederzeit dt-swiss Naben kaufen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Februar 2010)

Also wenn die Nabe so billig war dann passts schon. liste kostet das Teil ja 240 Euro oder so in der Ecke und das ist heftig.


Bisher musste ich immer nur DT Naben zum Service senden. Bei extremen Minusgraden von -22 Grad ist der Freilauf eingefrohren, die Naben sind verhältnismäßig teuer - dafür bekommt man dann wenigstens viel Gewicht 
Knattersound is schön, bei DT aber nicht wirklich vorhanden. Da lob ich mir meine Hope und Ringle.


----------



## fuzzball (27. Februar 2010)

jetzt verursacht bei dem jungen Mann nicht unnötig graue Haare - er musste schon um seine Nerven zu beruhigen, im Laufradforum einen Thread aufmachen  - die Nabe ist  und wenn mal was unerwartet kaputt gehen sollte hat DT einen super Service (im Gegensatz zu z.B. Hope und CK) der Jahre ausserhalb der Garantie und Gewährleistung noch mit einem Austausch hilft.


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Februar 2010)

Hab ich auch schon gehört. Alte Nabe hingeschickt, kostenlos Ersatz bekommen


----------



## codit (6. März 2010)

Mein Neues, gestern endlich fertig geworden. Der Spacerturm
verschwindet nach der Erprobungsphase.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (6. März 2010)

schlichte Schönheit. Sehr clean. Fährt sich bestimmt super auch wenn ich kein freund der coladose bin


----------



## Mythilos (6. März 2010)

codit schrieb:


> Mein Neues, gestern endlich fertig geworden. Der Spacerturm
> verschwindet nach der Erprobungsphase.



Mich würde mal interessieren, wie es sich im Hinblick auf die Rohloff fährt und ob man deren "Masse" im Gelände merkt!


----------



## codit (6. März 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie es sich im Hinblick auf die Rohloff fährt und ob man deren "Masse" im Gelände merkt!


 
Vor den erneuten Wintereinbruch im Odenwald hat glücklicherweise noch eine erste Ausfahrt gepasst. Mein vorläufiger, nach 2 Stunden und 600 Höhenmetern im Gelände sicher noch nicht hinreichend untermauerter Eindruck:

Beeindruckend ist das agile Handling. Der Hinterbau (Dämpfer in mittlerer Position des Umlenkhebels) spricht nach meinem Gefühl trotz Dosengewicht sehr soft an. Ob er mit Kettenschaltung merklich besser wäre, kann ich mangels Erfahrung nicht beurteilen. Sehr angetan bin ich von den Klettereigenschaften, die im Vergleich zu meinem Argon-Hardtail nur wenig abfallen. Natuerlich merkt man die 14 kg schon etwas, hier könnte man durch Dosenverzicht ein knappes Kilo sparen. Gabelabsenkung ist auch an steileren Stichen nicht wirklich
nötig (bei längeren Anstiegen sieht das vermutlich aber anders aus).


----------



## Tante-Emma (6. März 2010)

Schönes Fahrrad. Als ausdrücklicher Rohloff Freund finde ich die Nabe natürlich auch super. Ist das bronze o. t...? Gabel hat nur 140 o.?

Viel Spass u. Grüße.


----------



## codit (6. März 2010)

Tante-Emma schrieb:


> Schönes Fahrrad. Als ausdrücklicher Rohloff Freund finde ich die Nabe natürlich auch super. Ist das bronze o. t...? Gabel hat nur 140 o.?
> 
> Viel Spass u. Grüße.


 
Ja, Bronze. Schwinge schwarz elox.
Die Gabel hat 150 mm (Fox Talas FIT)m
Rahmen Grösse L,


----------



## vertexto82 (6. März 2010)

Nach meinem Vorgänger, hier noch mehr NICOLAIPower aus dem Odenwald...meine Helius RC Marathonmaschine in "wintercamostealth" Design;-)


----------



## pfalz (7. März 2010)

schönes, schlichtes Teil


----------



## Rockcity Roller (7. März 2010)

codit schrieb:


> Mein Neues, gestern endlich fertig geworden. Der Spacerturm
> verschwindet nach der Erprobungsphase.



einfach geil! bitte nix ändern  ausser halt den spacerturm bei belieben.


----------



## Triple F (7. März 2010)

vertexto82 schrieb:


> ...meine Helius RC Marathonmaschine in "wintercamostealth" Design;-)



Wo? Ich seh da nix ....


----------



## BenTec (12. März 2010)

Wollte Euch mal mein überarbeitetes Schätzchen zeigen und es von euch auch mal zerreissen lassen..., äh, wie war das gleich mit dem Hochladen??

So?








mal sehen, was geht.
Grüße
ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (12. März 2010)

Find´s schön und stimmig aufgebaut, wüsste nicht, was es da zu meckern gäbe. Vielleicht das gedödel von der Bremsleitung vorne bißchen entschärfen!?

Badewannenstöpsel auf dem Umwerferdom ist einfach immer wieder geil!!


----------



## softbiker (12. März 2010)

Der Vorbau, deeer Voooorbau. Ich find diese Teile nur grausig da gibts so viel schönere filigranere Sachen haben, dieses Holzdingsbumsgedöns mag ja robust sein aber das ist hald alles nur ein Eisenklotz.
Dämpfer noch drehen, finde ich macht optisch viel mehr hehr. Und Felgenaufkleber runter!
Ansonst find ich es auch sehr schön


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. März 2010)

Felgenaufkleber runter?? Warum das denn, finde die sehen recht gut aus, schwarz, weiß, rot. Schön racemäßig. Felgenaufkleber ziehe ich nur bei schrillen Farben ab oder wenn sich´s arg mit dem Rest vom Bike beißt. Aber ist Geschmackssache.

Stimmt, gibt schönere Vorbauten. Thompson Elite bspw..


----------



## dreamdeep (12. März 2010)

Gefällt mir auch gut, schön robust aufgebaut 



softbiker schrieb:


> Dämpfer noch drehen, finde ich macht optisch viel mehr hehr.


Nicht nur optisch, dreht man den Dämpfer veringert sich die ungefederte Masse und das Ansprechverhalten verbessert sich, zumindest theoretisch


----------



## nicolai.fan (13. März 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Nicht nur optisch, dreht man den Dämpfer veringert sich die ungefederte Masse und das Ansprechverhalten verbessert sich, zumindest theoretisch



aber nur theoretisch !


----------



## guru39 (13. März 2010)

Den Dämpfer dreht man hauptsächlich rum weil sich das Baik dann besser tragen lässt, z.B. Kellertreppe!

alles andere is Mumpitz 

Testet es.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (14. März 2010)

ja kann ich auch bestätigen!ich hab den Dämpfer auch mal andersrum reingebaut und da war null Unterschied!


----------



## OldSchool (15. März 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> ja kann ich auch bestätigen!ich hab den Dämpfer auch mal andersrum reingebaut und da war null Unterschied!


----------



## birga-meister (21. März 2010)

Es wird schön langsam..  bin noch auf der Suche nach nem passenden Coil-Dämpfer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (21. März 2010)

Wass das fürn Vorbau ? PS cooles Teil


----------



## bike-it-easy (21. März 2010)

@hypnokröte:

Schau mal bei Syncros

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (21. März 2010)

schick das schwarze AM


----------



## Bacara (21. März 2010)

Feiner Hobel! Ein Traum


----------



## dreamdeep (21. März 2010)

Das AM von birga-meister gefällt mir auch sehr gut, vor allem wenn dann noch der passende Coil Dämpfer drin ist, ein stimmiger Enduro Aufbau.


----------



## followupup (22. März 2010)

scharfes teil birgameister 
das ist dann schon die neue 216 Dämpferaufnahme, richtig ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## birga-meister (22. März 2010)

danke leute

@hypnekröte: jep ist ein synchros
@followupup: nein ist noch die 200er Aufnahme, bin aber am überlegen ob ich mir mit dem coildämpfer auch gleich die 216er zulege.. 

aber da bin ich noch am grübeln, was ich mir an die fuhre ranschraube, bin für gute tipps offen..


----------



## softbiker (23. März 2010)

So jetz hier auch mal ein Update des derzeitigen Standes meines Gerätes. Gefällt mir immer besser...
Außer ein paar Kleinigkeiten.




So nun bin ich offen für Kritik !!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (23. März 2010)

geil...dickes Ding 

Vielleicht ne schwarze Kurbel!ich weis, die xt is gut aber des silber schaut einfach so lasch aus


----------



## sluette (23. März 2010)

tiptop die karre !
ja, schwarze kurbeln wären schöner und warum weisse bashguards verkauft werden weiss nur boris becker ...


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2010)

@Puff Werksfahrer,
hab nix zu meckern aber das mach ich ja eh nie 

Einfach schön dein Hobel


----------



## softbiker (23. März 2010)

Ja schwarze Kurbel ich weis. Der Alu-chefkoch hat leider keine Zeit sie schwarz zu eloxieren.
Mal sehen vielleicht kommt irgendwann ne Atlas AM drann oder in der Richtung die Kurbel an sich find ich echt super aber silber taugt mir auch nicht.
Den Bash hat der kuhjand gefröstelt und auf Maß gedreht. Muss aber leider einem Carbon-Teil weichen. 
Die zweite 440er Nabe für vorne kommt vorraussichtlich morgen. Dann wird auch das Vorderrad auf CX-Ray und Supra D gespeicht.
Schwarze Deckel für die Hope´s fehlen noch und die zwei TI-Schrauben. 
Evtl. noch eine TI-Feder wobei ich am überlegen bin einen ELKA-Dämpfer mit TI-Feder zu bestellen oder meinen DHX 5 zu PUSH zu senden.
Die Lyrik wird noch auf 170mm aufgebohrt bzw. auf die zulässigen 555er Einbaulänge.
Dann wäre ich vorerst am Ende und somit am Anfang der Saison.
Yeah


----------



## pfalz (24. März 2010)

> DHX 5 zu PUSH zu senden


Mach das, lohnt sich! Habbisch auch gemacht...Ti-Feder wär aber auch noch was für meinen Bock...


----------



## softbiker (29. März 2010)

So hier nun die Fortführung: Hinten ist die 440 schon verbaut.
Ab morgen vorne nun auch


----------



## softbiker (31. März 2010)

So mal kurz an die Technikfreaks.
Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner Kettenführung.
Und zwar habe ich bei mir die e13 DS montiert:
Des weiteren ein 26er und ein 38er Kettenblatt.
Damit ich die Kettenlinie von 50 einhalte müsste ich die Kettenführung ganz innen ans Tretlager machen und danach nur noch einen Spacer und mit dem Lagergehäuse klemmen. Nun kann ich die Kefü aber nicht ganz innen montieren da Sie sonst a) am Lagerdeckel ansteht und b) die Kettenstrebe verkratzt:



Irgendwie gestehe ich auch ist so ohne schleifen die obersten 2 und die untersten 2 nix zu machen.
Mein 2-fach SLX-Werfer hingegen kann die Kombination eigentlich noch fast ohne rattern schalten (hinten 11-34 mit XT-Short-Cage)
Es nervt mich ein bissl aber auch beim rückwärts treten also im Freilauf zieht es mir vorne immer die Kette vom großen Ritzel.
So nun mein Leid jetzt bin ich auf eure Vorschläge gespannt.


----------



## fuzzball (31. März 2010)

verstehe ich das richtig du hast ein 73 Tretlager mit passender Kurbel und fährst mit einem Spacer und Klemmkettenführung?

wenn ja Spacer raus (73er sieht doch nur einen Spacer vor der durch die Kettenführung ersetzt wird), dieser führt vermutlich dazu das die Kettenführuung sich bewegen kann. Fahr damit jetzt schon seit Jahren und da bewegt sich und schleift nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AustRico (31. März 2010)

Bei der DSS sollten Spacer mitgeliefert worden sein, und zwar 3x1mm und 1x0.5mm
links kommt, wie gehabt ein 2.5mm Spacer 
rechts kommen *zuerst* 3x1mm, dann die Fuehrung und zuletzt der 1mm Spacer.

Kann man auch hier nachlesen.


----------



## AustRico (31. März 2010)

Ich nehme an es ist ein 68er Lagergehaeuse.
Bei der DSS sollten Spacer mitgeliefert worden sein, und zwar 3x1mm und 1x0.5mm
links kommt, wie gehabt ein 2.5mm Spacer 
rechts kommen *zuerst* 3x1mm, dann die Fuehrung und zuletzt der 1mm Spacer.

Kann man auch hier nachlesen.


----------



## softbiker (31. März 2010)

O.k. Dann muss ich bei gocycle anrufen.
Da waren weder spacer noch montageanleitung dabei. GRRRRmpf


----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (4. April 2010)

Mein neues Helius möchte ich euch auch nicht vorenthalten...


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. April 2010)

wenn du nen anderen Lenker verbaust (flacher), und die Leitungen noch etwas kürzt, dann finde ich es echt TOP!!

Das i-Tüpfelchen am Bike wären die Team-Sticker 

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil

Fibbs


----------



## dreamdeep (4. April 2010)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut 

... nur die billige und schwere Truvativ Kettenführung und die schwere Holzfeller will nicht so recht zum sonst hochwertigen Aufbau passen.


----------



## Helium (4. April 2010)

Geil


----------



## pfalz (4. April 2010)

Sieht super aus, aber ich muss mich Fibbs anschliessen: flacherer Lenker und die Leitungen noch kürzen...


----------



## sluette (4. April 2010)

geil! lenker würde ich lassen wenn's passt, leitung kürzen und gut ist. 
was mir wieder auffällt: warum hast du die schraubbaren und eloxierten schlauch- (oder hülsen-) klemmen und khujand die lösung mit kabelbinder ? ist ersters extra love und letzteres standart ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (4. April 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> was mir wieder auffällt: warum hast du die schraubbaren und eloxierten schlauch- (oder hülsen-) klemmen und khujand die lösung mit kabelbinder ? ist ersters extra love und letzteres standart ?



khujand wird weitesgehend der einzige sein, der das so hat wie er, weil ers extra so bestellt hat 

stand hier mal irgendwo


----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (4. April 2010)

Danke für die Kommentare!
Die Leitungen und der Gabelschaft werden noch gekürzt.
Kurbeln und KeFü habe ich deswegen genommen, weil ich sie über Nicolai günstig bekommen habe. (Habe mein Praxissemester bei Kalle gemacht)


----------



## Speziazlizt (4. April 2010)

diese Farbgebung kommt mir bekannt vor... schaut gut aus (dein blau ist aber heller)


----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (4. April 2010)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> diese Farbgebung kommt mir bekannt vor... schaut gut aus (dein blau ist aber heller)



Haha... stimmt! Hat durchaus Ähnlichkeit mit Deinem! Auch sehr hübsch!


----------



## Kunstflieger (4. April 2010)

Schick  

Lichtblau o. Himmelblau


----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (4. April 2010)

Himmelblau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. April 2010)

sehr geiles AM


----------



## chickenway-user (5. April 2010)

Neuer Sattel:





Höhö.


----------



## flyingscot (5. April 2010)

Aktueller Stand:


----------



## pfalz (5. April 2010)

Mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild...in größer


----------



## dreamdeep (5. April 2010)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Neuer Sattel:
> 
> Höhö.



Welcher Sattel ist das?


----------



## chickenway-user (6. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Welcher Sattel ist das?



Keine Ahnung, Jeans mit Speci-Pimmel-Blitz auf der Sattelnase...


----------



## habbadu (6. April 2010)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, Jeans mit Speci-Pimmel-Blitz auf der Sattelnase...



ich meine, der ähnelt sehr einem Syncros AM


----------



## pfalz (6. April 2010)

sieht aus wie der SDG Bel Air..


----------



## pfalz (6. April 2010)

nee, doch nicht..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





dann schon eher wie der Spank






oder der Syncros...


----------



## sluette (7. April 2010)

ich finde der sieht einem älteren specialized enduro sattel ähnlich. an meinem alten enduro war der auch montiert. chickenways aussage mit dem speci-pimmel-blitz würde das fast bestätigen...

also sowas hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwops (11. April 2010)

kleine dinge die laune machen...mal wieder ein wenig optisches und funktionelles tuning betrieben....
neu mit blauen flaschenhalterschräubchen (nein, ich begehe nicht den frevel eine flasche dran zu packen...im winter ist das das plätzchen für den akku der zweitlampe )





und jetzt hat mein FR auch einen kodex-strut-bar dank dem guru


----------



## abbath (11. April 2010)

Sehr schönes Rad.


----------



## softbiker (11. April 2010)

zwops schrieb:


> kleine dinge die laune machen...mal wieder ein wenig optisches und funktionelles tuning betrieben....
> neu mit blauen flaschenhalterschräubchen (nein, ich begehe nicht den frevel eine flasche dran zu packen...im winter ist das das plätzchen für den akku der zweitlampe )
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte auch überlegt den strutbar zu holen. Dann wars doch ein sunline V1. Jetz hab ich nen Syntace Vector 2014 drann und hab schon wieder Schmerzen in den Händen beim Radfahren. Außerdem nur 700mm breit dass mir fast schon wieder zu schmal.
Kann verdammt noch mal Syntace nicht den Vector Downhill 1075 als 30mm rizer bringen.
Bei diesem bescheuerten VRO-Zeugs gibts ja auch nur bis 700mm.
ICH WILL WAS ab 750mm mit 12° und ab 30mm rize


----------



## habbadu (11. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Hatte auch überlegt den strutbar zu holen. Dann wars doch ein sunline V1. Jetz hab ich nen Syntace Vector 2014 drann und hab schon wieder Schmerzen in den Händen beim Radfahren. Außerdem nur 700mm breit dass mir fast schon wieder zu schmal.
> Kann verdammt noch mal Syntace nicht den Vector Downhill 1075 als 30mm rizer bringen.
> Bei diesem bescheuerten VRO-Zeugs gibts ja auch nur bis 700mm.
> ICH WILL WAS ab 750mm mit 12° und ab 30mm rize




...dann gib' endlich der Strutbar auch eine Chance


----------



## Jackass1987 (12. April 2010)

> nein, ich begehe nicht den frevel eine flasche dran zu packen...



da müsste ich verdursten... das ist für mich keine Option... vielleicht gehts dir ja anders ? 

Mfg Erik


----------



## User85319 (12. April 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> da müsste ich verdursten... das ist für mich keine Option... vielleicht gehts dir ja anders ?
> 
> Mfg Erik



Trinkrucksack?


----------



## Zep2008 (15. April 2010)

Meine Mühle:


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. April 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> nee, doch nicht..
> 
> dann schon eher wie der Spank
> 
> ...


 
Der Spank ist für mich im wahrsten Sinne ein arschbequemer Sattel. Habe ich an allen 3 Bikes 
Allerdings durch das raue Material ziemlich hosenverschleissend..


----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2010)

Den hatte ich auch mal, ist ein gelabelter Velo und leider sehr schwer, ich glaube irgendwas um die 340g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (15. April 2010)

welcher sehr leicht+beqwem ist,- ist der WTB Laser V
titangestell+lederdecke. 

--> http://www.cambriabike.com/Images/product/wtb_laser_v_slt_06.jpg

hab den schon mal gefahren,- u. werde ihn mir für die touren auch wieder holen. !


----------



## Jackass1987 (15. April 2010)

@ Zep2008

Schönes Bike  Nur eine Anmerkung hätte ich : Vielleicht würde es Sinn machen am hinteren Bremssattel einen 90° Winkel für die Bremsleitung zu verwenden. Dann würde die Bremsleitung direkt auf die Strebe gehen und würde nicht so hochragen. 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Zep2008 (15. April 2010)

@Jackass1987
Ja, das gefällt mir auch noch nicht, hatte noch keine bessere Idee.
90° Fitting is dran, man kann ihn aber nicht weter drehen.
Bild kommt.


----------



## xRemcox (21. April 2010)

New shock, pedals and shifter


----------



## Lynus (21. April 2010)

@Remcox: Wie zufrieden bist du bisher mit dem Roco Dämpfer ? 
Erste Fahreindrücke ?


----------



## xRemcox (21. April 2010)

It's better than my old shock for sure, only rode the streets, but much more predicteble than Fox Van R, Roco WC Air and a DHX. But it must proof itself on the trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (23. April 2010)

So Leutz,
brauch mal Rat oder Erfahrungswerte:
Vorne Maxxis Advantage in 2.4 und hinten derzeit Rubber Queen in 2.4.
Ich suche nun einen neuen Reifen für hinten und zwar einen mit erheblich weniger Rollwiderstand.
Zu Hause habe ich noch einen Maxxis Minion F in 2.35/60a umanandaliegen, soll ich den mal hinten probieren.
Da ich derzeit meistens nur im Flachland unterwegs bin muss es also nicht unbedingt ein DH-Reifen sein. 
Maxxis Ignitor? Michelin Wilder Gripper R?
Ich bin echt überfragt, was allerdings ausfällt ist Schwalbe also weder FA noch sowas.
Breite sollte 2.35 oder 2,4 sein.
Was fahrt ihr denn so?


----------



## acid-driver (23. April 2010)

was hälst du denn vom larsen tt?

gibts meines wissens in 2.35 und ist für flachland am hinterrad allemal zu gebrauchen


----------



## frankweber (23. April 2010)

Maxxis Ardent rollt gut und hat Gripp


----------



## trek 6500 (24. April 2010)

@zwops : sehr schönes bike !! lenker is ma richtig geil !!


----------



## pfalz (24. April 2010)

@softie:

Probier mal den Ardent hinten


----------



## Mythilos (24. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> So Leutz,
> brauch mal Rat oder Erfahrungswerte:
> Vorne Maxxis Advantage in 2.4 und hinten derzeit Rubber Queen in 2.4.
> Ich suche nun einen neuen Reifen für hinten und zwar einen mit erheblich weniger Rollwiderstand.
> ...



Moin softbiker,
schau mal hier nach: Reifentabelle

Warum nicht auch ein Reifen mit durchgehendem Steg als Lauffläche und etwas schmaler und geringerem Gewicht? Ich hatte auf nem Hardtail mal einen Schwalbe Marathon in 2.0", welche enorm gut rollte und auf festem Untergrund (Wald und Feldwege) noch ausreichend Traktion bot!
Der Smart Sam ist so lala. Steht und fällt eben auch mit Felgenbreite etcpp, aber weißte ja..

Klar macht man so einen Reifen nicht gern an sein Helius, wenns aber dem Einsatzzweck genügt warum nicht! Ich mein man kann sich auch ein neues Radl kaufen um dann entsprechende Reifen mit besserem Gewissen montieren zu können und keinen Stilbruch zu begehen oder dem geflame im Forum oder sonst wo entgehen.



pfalz schrieb:


> @softie:
> 
> Probier mal den Ardent hinten



Der Ardent (vor ca 2Jahren) verschliss bei nem Freund auf nem 29er recht schnell (In welchem Masse jedoch, weiß ich nicht mehr. Ich weiß nur noch, dass es als Enttäuschung vermerkt wurde)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2010)

Twins:





P.S: Aber nur fast eineiig


----------



## BenTec (24. April 2010)

Guten Morgen, werte Leserschaft,

ich habe da mal eine Frage.
Bin auch besitzer eines Helius ST´s und bewundere gerade das diche ST mit Doppelbrücke. Kann man und vor allem macht es Sinn das ST als DH bike aufzubauen. Wäre es dann eine gute Alternative zu einem ION? Bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht doch ein ION anschaffen sollte, oder aber eher was touriges, um dann das Helius ST als DH Teil umzubauen? Hat vielleicht noch jemand von Euch das ST als DH Teil umgebaut/aufgebaut? Unklare Frage, aber bitte klare Antworten...
Danke
ben


----------



## The_Edge (24. April 2010)

BenTec schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht noch jemand von Euch das ST als DH Teil umgebaut/aufgebaut?



Hier mal mein ST, sollte deine Frage in Teilen beantworten:


----------



## BenTec (24. April 2010)

Wow, sieht sehr schick aus.
Und, hast Du ein Vergleich zum ION parat? Weiß auch gerade nicht die verschieden Lenkwinkel auswendig. Aber gefühlt sieht das sehr stimmig aus. Und danke für die schnelle Antwort.
ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwops (24. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @zwops : sehr schönes bike !! lenker is ma richtig geil !!



merci! inzwischen kann ich auch sagen, dass der lenker nicht nur optisch was taugt  schöne breite, suoer fahrgefühl

@softbiker: kann frankweber nur zustimmen - maxxis ardent rollt richtig super. habe ich letztes jahr als 2.4 am helius fr gehabt - perfekt zum touren für diese bikekategorie.


----------



## sluette (25. April 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> @Jackass1987
> Ja, das gefällt mir auch noch nicht, hatte noch keine bessere Idee.
> 90° Fitting is dran, man kann ihn aber nicht weter drehen.
> Bild kommt.



warum ?
du kannst ihn quasi "unterhalb" der pm aufnahme drehen (sorry für die fremdmarke hier):


----------



## Clemens (26. April 2010)

Mein Helius RC nach kleineren Umbauten über den Winter:





Magura Durin SL statt Fox F100 RL, XTR-Naben mit DT-Swiss XR400 und Schwalbe 2.25 Racing Ralph statt Shimano WM-H775 Systemräder mit Conti Race King 2.2 Tubless. Gewicht jetzt aktuell 10.76kg.


----------



## OldSchool (26. April 2010)




----------



## abbath (26. April 2010)

Ist weiterhin supergut, obwohl ich nicht glaub, dass die Magura der Fox das Wasser reichen kann.
Die Barends sehen riesig aus bei dem zierlichen Rad.


----------



## Jackass1987 (26. April 2010)

Hallo,

ein ganz hübsches Rad wobei ich das rot-schwarz nicht so mag. Weiße Schriftzüge würden noch besser zur Geltung kommen. Die bereits angesprochenen Barends finde ich auch unpassend am Fully. Wenn du sie aber brauchst, dann ist das genehmigt  Wie schwer ist deine aktuelle Konfiguration ? Ich häng jetzt bei 10,7kg fest inkl. Radcomputer usw. 

ich fahre auch ne Durin an meinem Helius RC. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich nur zum Teil damit zufrieden. Sie hat auch nach dem Service etwas Buchsenspiel. Das soll normal sein und ist nur winzig aber ich kann mich schwer damit anfreunden. Meine SID 09 hatte das nicht... Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Durin Clemens ? 

Mfg Erik


----------



## Clemens (26. April 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Weiße Schriftzüge würden noch besser zur Geltung kommen.
> Die bereits angesprochenen Barends finde ich auch unpassend am Fully.
> ...



Hallo Erik,

Für die schwarzen Schriftzüge kann ich nichts, habe den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft. Finde weiss auch schöner, gerade in Verbindung mit einer weissen Gabel.

Die Barends sind eh bald Geschichte, da demnächst ein Syntace Lowriser draufkommt. Habe aber schon kürzere (WCS) ausprobiert, waren mir zu dünn. 

Zur Durin kann ich noch nichts sagen, habe jetzt am WE knapp 100km gefahren und ausser mehr Ölaustritt an den oberen Abstreifern ist mir noch kein Unterschied zur Fox aufgefallen. Finde die Durin aber einen Tick steifer. Wenn es mit der Gabel Probleme geben sollte - die Fox bleibt als Reservegabel im Bestand (passt von der Schaftlänge exakt auf meine beiden Rahmen). Habe auch schon kurz überlegt, die weisse Reba aus meinem RM Blizzard auf 120mm zu traveln und dann das RC mit dieser Gabel und dem längeren Federweg hinten zu fahren. Mal sehen...


Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Maxximum (27. April 2010)

@BenTec: 

ich hab auch ein helius st als dh-bike





lenkwinkel ist eher von der steileren sorte, nicht so flach wie bei den heutigen wc-dh-bikes ala mondraker oder sunday.
ich finde es gerade deswegen gut geeignet für deutsche strecken, die ja doch eher verwinkelt sind und da bike sehr agil in der kurve ist.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (27. April 2010)

mein neues:





Teileliste:

Helius AM Größe L, 1.5" Steuerrohr, Umlenkhebel für 216mm Einbaulänge
Fox DHX 5.0 Air 216mm
Rock Shox Lyrik U-Turn Coil 115-160mm
Hope Pro II + Notubes ZTR Flow
Avid Elixir CR mit Alu-Hebeln, 185mm/185mm
Acros AH-15 Steuersatz
Syntace Force 1.5" 55mm Vorbau
Race Face Atlas Lenker blau elox / 735mm
NC-17 Take Control Lock On Griffe
Syntace P6 Alu Sattelstütze
Selle Italia SLR TT Sattel 
Salsa Flip-Lock Sattelklemme blau elox
SLX 2fach Kurbel
SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk short cage
SRAM XX Umwerfer
SRAM X.9 Schalthebel
Shimano Ultegra 12-27 Kassette
Shimano XTR Kette
77 Designz Freeduo Superlight Kettenführung
NC-17 Magnesium II S-Pro Pedale
Conti Schläuche, VR Light / HR normal
Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35" FR GG/TPC

so wie es da steht: 15.0kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (27. April 2010)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> mein neues:



Ein Traum in blau-weiss !


----------



## frankweber (27. April 2010)

Klasse Teil, sehr fein


----------



## schlammdiva (2. Mai 2010)

Auch hier, der Vollständigkeit halber, das kleine Schwarze mit neuen Parts.
Sattel, Stütze, Gabel, Kurbel, Vorbau und Lenker.


----------



## schlammdiva (2. Mai 2010)

@ sluette

Was ist das für eine Bremse am Spezi?


----------



## frankweber (2. Mai 2010)

sieht irgenwie aus, als bräuchtest Du eine größere Rahmengröße
spacerhöhe, Vorbau, Stütze erwecken zumindest den Anschein.

Gruß Frank


----------



## schlammdiva (2. Mai 2010)

Die Spacer sind erstmal zum Testen, kürzen kann man immer noch. 
Ich bin 1,58 groß und habe bei der Größe gerade mal eine Handbreit Schrittfreiheit.
Es ist so eher tourenlastig aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (2. Mai 2010)

@diva,bezüglich bremse:Hope mono/tech m4


----------



## sluette (3. Mai 2010)

@Diva
eine ganz normale hope mono 4, allerdings nicht das aktuelle modell sondern der vorgänger mit den unterschiedlichen kolbendurchmessern.


----------



## softbiker (3. Mai 2010)

So jetzt hab ich meinen VRO-Vorbau mit nem Vector-Lowrider drauf und bin knapp am verzweifeln.
Jetz klemm ich drauf wie der Affe aufm Schaukelstuhl.
Der Vorbau ist 85 bis 105 und kommt so hoch rauf dass ich meine aumf Chopper zu sitzen.
Fazit: Alt-Opa-Geometrie -> versaut total die handliche Agilität meines schönen Bikes und kommt sofort in die Tonne.
Auch meinte ich dass eine stärkere Kröpfung besser ist woran ich schön langsam zweifele.
Bei 12° sind mir die Hände mehr eingeschlafen als bei 9°. Vielleicht versuche ich jetz mal 7°
So jetz frage an die Runde, gesucht:
Lenker, Riser, 7° und minimum 30mm Erhöhung sowie mindestens 700mm Breite gesucht:
Bitte um Vorschläge, bin grad zu faul zum suchen, denn das war jetzt der 5 Lenker den ich probiert habe.


----------



## N.F.R (3. Mai 2010)

http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/pro...ker-710mm-31-8mm-2009-grau--super-light-.html

Gruss
N.F.R.


----------



## abbath (3. Mai 2010)

@softbiker Bevor Du die VRO "in die Tonne kloppst": Montiere den Vorbau einmal anders herum. Dann hast Du wieder ein niedrigere Cockpit.


----------



## hands diamond (3. Mai 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Bei 12° sind mir die Hände mehr eingeschlafen als bei 9°. Vielleicht versuche ich jetz mal 7°



Womöglich sind die Griffe das Problem und nicht der Backsweep.


----------



## softbiker (3. Mai 2010)

Griffe? 
Hatte ich auch schon verschiedene. War überall gleich.

7° mit 40mm Rise und mehr als 700mm Breite -> das brauche ich.

Und nicht unbedingt 380g schwer


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Mai 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> 7Â° mit 40mm Rise und mehr als 700mm Breite -> das brauche ich.



FSA Gravity Carbon Bar, 8Â° Sweep, 40mm Rise, 71cm und knapp Ã¼ber 200g:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=4030

Gibt es bei Ebay fÃ¼r ca. 70â¬.


----------



## guru39 (3. Mai 2010)

Ich war grade mal in deiner Galerie Softy, dein Vorbau ist zu lang und deshalb hast du zuviel Druck auf den Händen.

Mit einem Nicolai kann man auch sehr gut Bergauf fahren wenn man super aufrecht sitzt.

Das ganze natürlich ohne Pistole.







Ich meine natürlich ohne Gewehr  Hab aber das richtige Bild net g´fun´e


----------



## softbiker (3. Mai 2010)

Hey Rainer,
also das´n Syntace Superforce in 60mm, isch glaub kürzer geht fast nimma oda?
Den gravity light carbon fand ich auch schon aber carbon vertraue ich nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (3. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre nen 40ger (Kodex) Vorbau, alles andere is für mich Rennrad


----------



## luk! (3. Mai 2010)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,58 groß


Krass! Wenn ich das richtig sehe, haben wir den gleichen Rahmen (36er Sitzrohr, 588er Oberrohr?) und ich bin gut 20cm größer als du UND fahre einen kürzeren Vorbau. Und fühle mich pudelwohl damit 


softbiker schrieb:


> So jetz frage an die Runde, gesucht:
> Lenker, Riser, 7° und minimum 30mm Erhöhung sowie mindestens 700mm Breite gesucht:
> Bitte um Vorschläge, bin grad zu faul zum suchen, denn das war jetzt der 5 Lenker den ich probiert habe.



Wenn Carbon ausfällt, Funn,Controltech Venom. Controltech hat noch ein paar andere (Carbon, 8° etc)
Vorbauten gibt es in schick bis 35mm


----------



## softbiker (4. Mai 2010)

Sach mal mir fällt da gerade sone Spinnerei ein.

Meint ihr dass meine Hinterbau vom FR an einen AFR Hauptrahmen passen würde?

Soviel Unterschied ist da von der Geo ja nicht.

Da mir eh ISCG fehlt und ich eine längere Gabel hätte verbauen wollen sowie evtl. den Hauptrahmen in Custom-Geo haben möchte überlege ich ernsthaft nur den Hauptrahmen zu tauschen.


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Mai 2010)

Was machst Du dann mit dem alten Hauptrahmen? Finanziell könnte es lohnenswerter sein, dass FR am stück zu verkaufen.


----------



## deadmonkey (4. Mai 2010)

Meine Hütte

andere Sattelklemme kommt noch dran und andere Pedalen!


----------



## abbath (4. Mai 2010)

Schwarze Kurbel und Pedalen, dann ist es perfekt!


----------



## stuk (4. Mai 2010)

bähm
sehr sehr schönes CC
mfg


----------



## pfalz (4. Mai 2010)

> sehr sehr schönes CC



in der Tat...

@stuk: bike: bald A 400 M? wirds so schwer?


----------



## n2010 (4. Mai 2010)

Moin. 
Bin mal gespannt was Ihr zu meinem AM so sagt ! 






So wie es hier steht 14,6 KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (4. Mai 2010)

Oh wo soll ich da anfangen?

Das Gold passt nicht. Ansonsten echt schön.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. Mai 2010)

ich Finds nur Geil...


----------



## acid-driver (4. Mai 2010)

seh jetzt das erste mal, dass du nobbys drauf hast^^

die taugen meiner meinung gerade mal für die waldautobahn...


----------



## zwops (4. Mai 2010)

n2010 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Bin mal gespannt was Ihr zu meinem AM so sagt !
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schöne farben ...watt`n dat für`n blau?


----------



## n2010 (4. Mai 2010)

@acid-driver, naja is halt eher zum touren ausgelegt. Was würdest Du mir denn empfehlen?


@ zwops Nicolai Team blau ( sky blue )


----------



## guru39 (4. Mai 2010)

n2010 schrieb:


>



Vorbau zu lang ( nur meine Meinung ) Bremsleitung vorne sollte zwischen Gabel und Reifen verlegt werden und nicht aussenrum, sonst ist sie beim ne Sturz auf diese Stelle eventuell futsch.
Blau als Farbe wäre nicht meins, aber das ist Geschmackssache. 
Ansonsten hab ich nix zu meckern.

Viel Spaß mit dem geilen Gerät 

Sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (4. Mai 2010)

supercool


----------



## stuk (4. Mai 2010)

@ pfalz
a 400 m? ne so schwer wirds nicht, habe es auf 13.8-14kilo berechnet, mit Stahlfedern und den Teilen von meinem CC
aber es wird so teuer wie der Airbus und bekommt dieses freundliche matte grau

freue mich schon und weine irgendwie schon meinem geliebten CC hinterher


----------



## n2010 (4. Mai 2010)

Danke für den Tipp mit der Bremsleitung. Hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können.
Und wegen dem Vorbau da werd ich wohl noch mal ein kürzeren testen, wollte erst mal testen wie ich mit der Geo. so zurecht komme da ich vorher ein CC gefahren bin.
Bin halt eher Touren lastig unterwegs.


----------



## acid-driver (4. Mai 2010)

n2010 schrieb:


> @acid-driver, naja is halt eher zum touren ausgelegt. Was würdest Du mir denn empfehlen?



hm...finde den maxxis ardent nen ganz guten allrounder

musst du halt wissen, was für art die touren sind 

ich fahre auf meinen touren die conti rubberqueen. die sind aber aufgrund des hohen gewichts nicht jedermanns sache...


----------



## c_w (5. Mai 2010)

Also sooo grosse Welten liegen zwischen dem NN und der Gummikoenigin auch nicht ^^
Bin beide in letzter Zeit auf meinem CC gefahren, aber man kann auch definitiv mit den NNs viel Spass haben, wenns nicht zu extrem wird.


----------



## abbath (5. Mai 2010)

Das schöne am NN ist halt, dass er recht leicht ist und gut rollt. Etwas mehr Haftung würde ich mir auch wünschen, aber auf der anderen Seite ist mein Rad schon schwer genug... Trotzdem: Wie rollt denn der Ardent so im Vergleich zum NN?

PS Allerdings kloppte Schwalbe in letzter Zeit Reifen raus, die übelst unrund laufen. Ich hatte einen, wenn Du den vorn montiert hast (so richtig schön mit Seife und allem Pipapo), hat das Bike in der Ebene angefangen zu Flattern.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Mai 2010)

hier mal meinz von vorne. 





Pic by free-for-ride (Danke)


----------



## softbiker (6. Mai 2010)

Sag mal Cheffe hast du Brems- und Schaltkabel mit nem hässlichen Schrumpflauch zusammengeschrumpft? 
Die Leiung schaut so dick aus?


----------



## c_w (6. Mai 2010)

Und die Sattelspitze muss aber noch was runter, oder? ^^


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Mai 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Sag mal Cheffe


bin ich gemeint ? 



is "gutes" isoband.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luk! (6. Mai 2010)

soo, dann nochmal ein Helius von hinten




Kann es sein, dass sich der Bronze-Elox-Farbton etwas geändert hat? Khujands AM sieht irgendwie "cremefarbener" aus Liegt aber vielleicht nur an den Bildern.

Irgendwie kann ich mich mit dem kleinen Nicolai-Schriftzug nicht anfreunden. Wenn schon dezent hätte ich nur auf beide Seiten so ein Herz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (natürlich schwarz) draufgeklebt


----------



## softbiker (6. Mai 2010)

Ne du zu den Herzen fällt mir nur eins ein:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wO3FuucyUCo"]YouTube- popo club : best of[/nomedia]


----------



## luk! (6. Mai 2010)

sagt ein Puff-Werksfahrer


----------



## abbath (6. Mai 2010)

Die Sattelstütze passt gar nicht.


----------



## softbiker (6. Mai 2010)

luk! schrieb:


> sagt ein Puff-Werksfahrer



Alles rein professionell


----------



## softbiker (6. Mai 2010)

So!
Neuer Prügel ist da. Nun ist es ein Controltech Venom mit 750mm / 5° backsweep
wenn dass nicht hinhaut schwanke ich zwischen
Answer AM und Controltech 18 Comp MT 18 CB.

Wie eine Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen mit diesen Lenkern. 
Der VRO mit Vector dass war wie der Affe aufm Hollandrad. Dat geht gar nischt.


----------



## acid-driver (6. Mai 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Wie eine Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen mit diesen Lenkern.




so gehts mir derzeit mit sätteln


----------



## softbiker (6. Mai 2010)

Wat haste denn schon alles durch.
isch glaub bei mir werdens es so 20 Stück gewesen sein bis ich das richtige Poposofa gefunden habe. Wobei ich auch schon wieder an einen neuen denke


----------



## acid-driver (6. Mai 2010)

ich habe ein paar fizik-sättel durch, selle italia slk und slc, der maxflite ist zu breit, der alte trans am ist ganz ok, nur hat der schon seine besten tage hinter sich 

jetzt bin ich auf der suche nach denen, die in meiner signatur rumlungern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (6. Mai 2010)

Ich hab heute einen neuen Sattel gekauft - einen SQ Lab 611 active, der wurde mir nach meinem Allerwertesten angepasst wie es sich gehört - in 13 er Breite passt er perfekt.

Wer mal ein Foto posten wie er so aussieht auf dem bike. ....und wenn es mal ein paar Minuten aufhört zu schütten werd ich mal die Arche verlassen und an Land Fahrversuche unternehmen wie sich das Teil anfühlt.

und meine frisch lackierte Gabel ist auch wieder zusammengefrickelt - mal sehen wie die sich im bike dann macht.


----------



## stuk (6. Mai 2010)

luk! schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass sich der Bronze-Elox-Farbton etwas geÃ¤ndert hat? Khujands AM sieht irgendwie "cremefarbener" ausâ¦ Liegt aber vielleicht nur an den Bildern.
> QUOTE]





luk! schrieb:


> ist mir bei anderen elox-Farben auch schon aufgefallen, mein altes schwarzes ist z.b. viel grober (schwer sauber zu halten) als die neuen.
> Dadurch das die neuen glatter sind, wirken die auch heller!
> 
> Liegt vielleicht am Alumaterial, frÃ¼her gabs ja auch noch das andere easton.
> ...


----------



## softbiker (6. Mai 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich habe ein paar fizik-sättel durch, selle italia slk und slc, der maxflite ist zu breit, der alte trans am ist ganz ok, nur hat der schon seine besten tage hinter sich
> 
> jetzt bin ich auf der suche nach denen, die in meiner signatur rumlungern



Ich würd selle einfach mal in die Tonne treten.
Probier ein fizik 
Was bei SQ-Lab toll ist, die haben Test-Sättel. Da kann man also hinschreiben und bekommt ein Modell zum testen zugeschickt und wenn es einem zusagt kann man es behalten, wenn nicht dann hald wieder zurück.

Der frankieweber hat ja schon das Teil mit dem ich liebäugle. 
Erzähl mal wie isser und was biste vorher gefahren.

Ich wollte meinen 610er dagegen tauschen.


----------



## frankweber (8. Mai 2010)

Also dieser Sattel - eine Offenbarung!

wie konnte ich so viele Jahre SQ Lab übersehen, nur weil ich mal eine Krücke von denen hatte.

DAs Beste was man für den Ar.... tun kann.

Ich bin begeistert





und hier auch mal ein Bild von der lackierten Gabel:












Gute Räder haben einen Namen:


----------



## acid-driver (8. Mai 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich würd selle einfach mal in die Tonne treten.
> Probier ein fizik
> Was bei SQ-Lab toll ist, die haben Test-Sättel. Da kann man also hinschreiben und bekommt ein Modell zum testen zugeschickt und wenn es einem zusagt kann man es behalten, wenn nicht dann hald wieder zurück.



selle pauschal so in die tonne zu treten würde ich so nicht tun. am HT tut zb der slc seinen dienst ganz hervorragend. nur hab ich da halt ne andere sitzposition, sodass der sattel am helius nicht passt. 
von den fiziks hab ich arione, aliante und gobi durch. hätte der gobi ein loch in der mitte wäre er auch sehr geil gewesen...
dieses loch brauche ich nunmal 

und das hat leider SQlab auch nicht


----------



## softbiker (8. Mai 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> selle pauschal so in die tonne zu treten würde ich so nicht tun. am HT tut zb der slc seinen dienst ganz hervorragend. nur hab ich da halt ne andere sitzposition, sodass der sattel am helius nicht passt.
> von den fiziks hab ich arione, aliante und gobi durch. hätte der gobi ein loch in der mitte wäre er auch sehr geil gewesen...
> dieses loch brauche ich nunmal
> 
> und das hat leider SQlab auch nicht




Dann probier mal Terry. Ich vermisse dieses Loch in der Mitte nicht, denn ich verfluche es. Die SQ-Lab Sättel haben eine Stufe da ist dieses Loch in der Mitte total überflüssig. Ausprobieren. Und ich bin ehrlich auf Selle-Sättel brauch man eingetrocknete Eier da mit nichts wehtut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (8. Mai 2010)

Ey Guru! Wenn schon Bike Made in Germany, dann auch Millitärfahrzeug Made in Germany


----------



## schlammdiva (10. Mai 2010)

@ luk
Mit dem 36er Sitzrohr Mitte Tretlager-Oberkante Sattelrohr paßt, aber mein Oberrohr ist waagerecht 535mm lang 
Das ist ein Helius CC fourcross.


----------



## luk! (10. Mai 2010)

Jetzt sehe ich auch, dass dein Oberrohr kürzer sein muss.  Es hatte mich nur irritiert, dass sowohl der Abstand Steuerrohrgusset-vordere Dämpferbefestigung als auch Umlenkhebel-Sitzrohr gleich aussehen. 
Aber bei dir ist die vordere Dämpferaufnahme im vorletzten Loch befestigt, bei mir im Letzten. 

Aber schön, dass das 4x nicht nur von mir für Touren missbraucht wird


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich würd selle einfach mal in die Tonne treten.
> Probier ein fizik
> Was bei SQ-Lab toll ist, die haben Test-Sättel. Da kann man also hinschreiben und bekommt ein Modell zum testen zugeschickt und wenn es einem zusagt kann man es behalten, wenn nicht dann hald wieder zurück.
> 
> ...



ich suche auch grad nen anderen sattel da mir an meinem slr tt die sitzknochen echt weh tun nach 50km im sattel. wie mess ich denn als laie den sitzknochen abstand und wo kann ich dann den testsattel bestellen? wieviel zeit hab ich fürs testen?


----------



## guru39 (10. Mai 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> Ey Guru! Wenn schon Bike Made in Germany, dann auch Millitärfahrzeug Made in Germany



He He, dann hoffe ich das wenigstens dieser Fahrstuhl "Made in Germany"
is


----------



## Stagediver (10. Mai 2010)

Endzeitstimmung... Genial


----------



## Bartenwal (10. Mai 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich suche auch grad nen anderen sattel da mir an meinem slr tt die sitzknochen echt weh tun nach 50km im sattel. wie mess ich denn als laie den sitzknochen abstand und wo kann ich dann den testsattel bestellen? wieviel zeit hab ich fürs testen?


Hier ist die Vermessung mit Pappe beschrieben. Die Meßpappe von SQ-Lab gibt es z.b. bei www.Bike-Components.de. Probesättel mit 30 Tagen Rückgabe Garantie gibt es z.B. von Terry bei Rose.
Ich habe mittlerweile 4 Räder mitTerry Sätteln ausgestattet. Sind halt recht schwer, dafür passen sie mir.
Grüße, 
Bartenwal


----------



## DJT (11. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> He He, dann hoffe ich das wenigstens dieser Fahrstuhl "Made in Germany" is



Grad egal, Hauptsache er fährt nach oben 

Top Bild, wie immer


----------



## zwops (11. Mai 2010)

bevor ich lange durch`n fred und bilder suche muss ich mal `ne frage fragen:
hat hier jemand eine muddy mary auf`ner felge mit dimensionen a`la dt fr600 und passt die 2.5 mary in einen helius fr hinterbau?

oder besser 2.35 mary zwecks tourentauglichkeit nehmen? ich bin gearde mal wieder auf dem reifen-test-trip und traue mich als maxxis fan mal an was anderes heran...


----------



## acid-driver (11. Mai 2010)

och micha, fang doch nicht mit som schrott an 

wenn dann teste mal die rubberqueen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (11. Mai 2010)

2,5 MM auf MTX 31 passt nur bei ca. 2 Bar sonst 2,35er nehmen der passt ohne Probleme und ist schon richtig fett.


----------



## zwops (11. Mai 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> och micha, fang doch nicht mit som schrott an
> 
> wenn dann teste mal die rubberqueen



 ich weiß, ich weiß....schwalbe reifen sind ja ein heikles thema bei uns gewesen die letzten jahre 
was mich jetzt mal bewegt ist, dass ich im winter mal sehr günstig einen fat albert 2.4 geschossen habe, den ich heute erstmals auf meinem alten rocky slayer probe gefahren bin. erstaunlich...war ganz angetan...rollt gut und bremst gut auf einheimischem schotter/waldboden.
da habe ich mir gedacht ich könnte ja für`s heli mal die mary probieren...wenn`s die irgendwo günstig gibt.
aber an die queen habe ich auch schon gedacht 
@ kunstflieger: danke für die info


----------



## acid-driver (11. Mai 2010)

die queen passt übrigens


----------



## zwops (11. Mai 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> die queen passt übrigens



neeeee,sach nisch.....
by the way...wird mal wieder zeit für `ne (winterliche...bei den temperaturen) endurorunde.

ich warte übrigens immer noch auf detail-fotos deines am hier im fred
so sachen wie roter reset vorbau und acros hr nabe sollten doch neu sein.


----------



## acid-driver (11. Mai 2010)

der steuersatz ist in der tat jetzt endlich mal drin. dafür haben sie beim entlüften die beläge der bremse versaut. jetzt muss ich erstmal auf neue warten 
die achse lässt aber leider weiterhin auf sich warten 

und bilder schaff ich kaum, bin ja hier in GE


----------



## marco2 (14. Mai 2010)

15,5 KG, in dem Aufbau.


----------



## marco2 (14. Mai 2010)




----------



## Oettinger (14. Mai 2010)

neu: ein Spacer weniger


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (14. Mai 2010)

Bremshebelstellung schaut aber schon heftig aus...sonst auch schönes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oettinger (14. Mai 2010)

Danke! für mich passt die Hebelstellung so...

Gruß


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Mai 2010)




----------



## stuk (14. Mai 2010)

hallo bostad,

schönes rad hast du da!!!
ist das aircraft grey? matt oder glanz?
in matt mit schwarz habe ich mir eins bestellt, darum die frage.....

viel spaß


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Mai 2010)

Hi 

Danke!!
das ist aircraft grey in glanz. In meinem Album sind noch mehr Pics.


----------



## stuk (14. Mai 2010)

super und danke für die info
jetzt freue ich mich noch mehr auf mein neues...(ca 5 wochen noch)


----------



## frankweber (14. Mai 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> super und danke für die info
> jetzt freue ich mich noch mehr auf mein neues...(ca 5 wochen noch)


 

find die Farbe auch geil mit grün oder lila kombiniert (rot ist natürlich auch geil)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. Mai 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> find die Farbe auch geil mit grün oder lila kombiniert (rot ist natürlich auch geil)



grün, lila *omg* :kotz:


----------



## brokenarmsdude (15. Mai 2010)

Ich dachte immer Lila wäre nur was für die Röhrenjeans tragende <=24" Fraktion


----------



## stuk (15. Mai 2010)

lila extralove ist zu schwarz,grau oder weiss mal richtig porno


----------



## frankweber (15. Mai 2010)

verdammt noch mal muß man unbedingt so ein bike aufbauen, daß Ihr es glaubt wie mega das aussehen kann?????


----------



## stuk (15. Mai 2010)

ich glaubs dir ja.
habe auch über rot oder grün extralove (EL) kurz nachgedacht, aber mit roten naben,innenlager,steuersatz,nippel,klemme, reicht mir das dezente schwarz zum freundlichen grau....

hier mal ein link zum grün EL
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2781/4285736734_c26da49a0e.jpg


----------



## guru39 (16. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wird wieder sone Augenkrebs Geschichte
> 
> Schwarz elox.
> rechts extra Love grün mit lila Lagerdeckeln
> links extra Love lila mit grünen Lagerdeckeln



soweit zum Thema grün/lila


----------



## frankweber (16. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> soweit zum Thema grün/lila


 

War doch klar, daß Du einen guten Geschmack haben mußt.


----------



## softbiker (17. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> soweit zum Thema grün/lila



Also Meister-Dieter kannst du das nicht etwas bunter gestalten?

Immer nur schwarzer Rahmen mit ein klein bissl bling-bling

Ich finde wenn schon Augenkrebs-Geschichte dann muss jedes Teil ne andere Farbe haben. Dat wär mal was.


----------



## checkb (17. Mai 2010)

@Oettinger

Wie kannst du in Steilstücken mit der Bremshebeleinstellung fahren? 

checkb


----------



## Jackass1987 (17. Mai 2010)

Nachdem ich hier schon so viele schöne Helius Bikes bewundert habe, zeige ich euch mein Helius RC :












nun bin ich mal gespannt, was ihr von meinem Bike haltet. Kritik ist natürlich gerne gesehen. Mehr Fotos gibs in meinem Fotoalbum...

Geändert werden soll noch : 

Kurbel schwarz eloxieren
einheitliche Bremsscheiben ( da bin ich zur Zeit in ner Testphase )

MfG Erik !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (17. Mai 2010)

Hm, ich kann mir auch hier (bei der normalerweise recht gestreckten Haltung auf so'ner Rennpfeile) nicht vorstellen, mit der Bremshebelstellung zu fahren ^^ ;-)


----------



## abbath (17. Mai 2010)

Optisch gibt's da nix dran auszusetzen


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Mai 2010)

wir haben´s geschafft--> http://nicolai-colors.blogspot.com/
das  orang/rote ION ist overpimp´t. 

@Jackass
*die kette is zu lang,- 
*u. die weissen kabel verursachen kabelchaos mehr denn jee. 
*trinvorrichtung gehört in den rucksack.


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *trinvorrichtung gehört in den rucksack.



JEPP


----------



## Zep2008 (17. Mai 2010)

ein RC Pilot kennt keinen Rucksack


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Mai 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> ein RC Pilot kennt keinen Rucksack



aber titanschrauben verbauen um jedes gramm zu sparen. 
u. dann 1 liter wasser drannzuhängen.


----------



## aka (17. Mai 2010)

Ist halt geschmacksache, ob man Flasche oder Trinkrucksack bevorzugt.
Einen Trinkrucksack beim Rennen nachzufuellen dauert zu lange, da ist eine Flasche praktischer. Und der Flaschenhalter passt optisch ganz gut.


----------



## IBKer (17. Mai 2010)

und ich persönlich finde es fainer, wenn das gewicht der Flasche am Rad hängt, und nicht auf meinem Rucksack. Und auserdem man bekommt einen niedrigereren Schwerpunkt


----------



## Jackass1987 (17. Mai 2010)

danke für euer Feedback. 

Meinen Flaschenhalter brauche ich defintiv. Ein Rucksack brauch ich nur bei extrem langen Tagestouren. Ansonsten stört mich ein Rucksack nur. 

Die weißen Züge finde ich gerade gut. Sie fallen auf dem Rahmen nahezu gar nicht mehr auf. 

MfG Erik !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (18. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wir haben´s geschafft--> http://nicolai-colors.blogspot.com/
> das  orang/rote ION ist overpimp´t.



gratulation !

das orange/rote ION ist klasse, aber am geilsten ist doch wohl die farbkombi hier:


----------



## Kuwahades (18. Mai 2010)

ja finde ich auch gut ! 

die Kombination geht immer


----------



## codit (19. Mai 2010)

@Jackass1987:
sehr schoenes RC hast Du !

Groesse S oder? Klappt der Trinkflaschenauszug ohne Probleme?

Gruesse
codit


----------



## Jackass1987 (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

danke für das Lob. Ich finds auch sehr schön 

Ist Größe S. Kann man leicht daran erkennen das es keine Verstärkung an der Sattelstütze hat. Ab M sind Streben dran. 

Das mit der Flasche geht. Es ist nicht berauschend aber ich bekomme die Flasche gut rein und raus. Um so biegsamer der Flaschenhalter ist um so einfacher gehts. Ich fahre 0,75l Flaschen ohne größere Probleme. Da ich ursprünglich vom CC-Racing komme kann ich auch nicht auf die Trinkflasche verzichten. Ein Rucksack stört mich und wird von mir wenn möglich vermieden.

MfG Erik !


----------



## codit (19. Mai 2010)

Danke Jackass1987 !

Flaschenhalterkompatibilitaet in Groesse S war fuer mich die letzte offene
Frage. Damit bekommt meine Frau im naechsten Winter ihr RC aufgebaut!

Bei der Notwendigkeit von mindestens 1 Flachenhalter stimme ich Dir voll zu!
Auf langen Touren ist die damit verbundene Entlastung am Rücken
komfortabel, bei Mehrtagestouren einfach unverzichtbar. Bei Mehrtagestouren
geht es nicht ohne. Fahre deshalb auch mein AC mit Trinkflasche, mein Argon
hat selbstverstaendlich 2 Halter.

Viele Gruesse
codit


----------



## botswana23 (28. Mai 2010)

Sehr schönes RC.

Ich fahre sogar an meinem AM einen Flaschenhalter da ich bei einer kurzen Ausfahrt kein Bock habe den Rucksak mitzunehmen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (29. Mai 2010)

Nun, wenn Du mit denen auf Deinem Avatar unterwegs bist ist der VErzicht auf Rucksack und unnötigen Ballast verständlich, da solltest Du aber doch lieber die Ausfahrt länger halten.................

nettes bildchen!


Gruß Frank


----------



## kroiterfee (29. Mai 2010)

leider ist mein helius schwarz. also wirds wohl nie im blogspot auftauchen. :-(


----------



## Oettinger (31. Mai 2010)

neuer Sattel und neue Griffe....

so langsam wird's was


----------



## Paramedicus (31. Mai 2010)

@oetinger was hastn noch vor dem bike? Weil so,mit verlaub,siehts einfach nur zusammengewürfelt aus.Gabel ne andere farbe, riesen spacerturm und schon seit ewig gilt das schwarz und braun zusammen nicht gehen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (31. Mai 2010)

Schwarz-braun ist die Haselnuss!


----------



## Oettinger (31. Mai 2010)

bin heut damit gefahren....
ich glaub, ich lass es so


----------



## c_w (31. Mai 2010)

Sattel und Griffe sind halt stark geschmacksache, mich würd auch eher die Bremsscheibe vorne stören.
Aber sonst isses doch nett


----------



## Alpine Maschine (31. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub, das Bike vom oettinger ist nicht gerade Größe "s", oder? Da wirken die Proportionen manchmal etwas verschoben.

Lässig finde ich den Brooks-Sattel (?) und die Ledergriffe.

Die farblich passende Lyrik zu bekommen, zu dem Kurs den man zahlen kann (falls man sie nicht gar noch aus nem alten Projekt hat) ist nicht so einfach ...

Die Magura-Scheiben fand ich allerdings auch immer schon irgendwie "na ja".

Aber: So ein Bike ist doch niemals wirklich fertig, oder?


----------



## Oettinger (1. Juni 2010)

die Kritik an der "Ventidisc" lass ich gelten 

@alpine maschine
is "L", hast Recht, die kleineren Rahmen sehen immer etwas "harmonischer" aus, aber was soll man machen, wenn man über 1,90m ist.... 

der Brooks hat mir schon immer gut gefallen und ich finde, dass das puristische Gestell mit dem sichtbaren Spannmechanismus auch gut zur technischen Optik von Nicolai passt....

Aber klar, jeder soll seinen eigenen Geschmack und seine eigene Meinung haben.... sonst würden hier ja alle Bikes gleich aussehen!

Fertig ist man natürlich nie, ich könnte mir vorstellen, mal nen Luftdämpfer auszuprobieren... ne andere Kettenführung... ne funktionierende Teleskopstütze... Reset Pedale....


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juni 2010)

--> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/277764

der AUFBAU ich könnt brechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (2. Juni 2010)

Besonders die Fox Satteltasche


----------



## Hatschipuh (2. Juni 2010)

haha geil hab ich auch schon gesehn ... der wahnsinn das teil


----------



## sundancer (2. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> --> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/277764
> 
> der AUFBAU ich könnt brechen...




Man sehe sich auch mal ganz genau die vordere Befestigung der Gustav M an. Diese wurde in Ermangelung des passenden Adapters wohl nur mit der unteren Schraube befestigt.
Schaut zumindest so aus


----------



## Morti (2. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> --> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/277764
> 
> der AUFBAU ich könnt brechen...



aber echt


----------



## Mountain_Screen (2. Juni 2010)

Soll man zuschlagen, lohnt es sich?

Weiß der Bauer keinen Rat, nimmt er einfach Draht. Ist wohl auch kein Bauer/Landwirt.
Vlt. verkauft er es auch weil er es nicht ganz zusammengebaut bekommt, geht mir auch so mit Revell Bausätzen.

Für mich wäre ein Helius AM interesannt werde es mir aber mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit neu kaufen.


----------



## Nippes80 (6. Juni 2010)

So...Nach 15 monatiger Abstinenz, wegen anstrender Vaterschaft , mein Helius ST für 2010. Werde demnächst noch schöne Bilder machen. Geplant ist evtl. noch ne schwarze RS Totem Solo Air.
Was meint Ihr...das Nicolai N noch aufs Steuerrohr oder so gecleant lassen?


----------



## psc1 (6. Juni 2010)

Nippes80 schrieb:


>




Hi,

die Totem würde bestimmt noch mal einen drauf setzen (optisch auf jeden Fall) und clean is sehr fein   (auch wenn ich einen N-Fetisch habe )


----------



## codit (6. Juni 2010)

Hat wer schon mal irgendein N-Modell mit (Haupt-) Rahmen in
blau elox gesehen? Meine Frau will ihr zukünftiges RC in dieser
Farbe (bei schwarzem Hinterbau). Das Bild mit den
Steuerrohrdreiecken in den diversen Elox-Farben kenne ich,
möchte aber etwas mehr sehen..

Gruesse
codit


----------



## BOSTAD (6. Juni 2010)

Wenn du eins findest bitte posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (6. Juni 2010)

Aktuell nun 14,89 Kg

Bremsen werden nach der Eurobike gegen die The One Nachfolger ausgetauscht, Pedale gegen Twenty6 und Schläuche gegen Eclipse. Sollte dann auf ca. 14,5 Kg kommen.


----------



## Kuwahades (7. Juni 2010)

WoW


----------



## sluette (7. Juni 2010)

hut ab, tiptop die kiste. 
einzigst dieses ekel-rot der ks stütze passt nicht. 
bei meinem übrigens auch nicht, aber nachdem ich sie mal komplett zerlegt habe werde ich ihn demnächst schwarz eloxieren lassen.


----------



## c_w (7. Juni 2010)

Sehr schoenes Bike... aber es ist schon zum heulen, nachdem es Jahre gedauert hat, dass Shimano und SRAM endlich die Eichhoernchenschlinge am Schaltwerk wegoptimiert haben, baut sich jetzt jeder ne Remotestuetze mit, hm..., Grosswildschlinge dran! Sieht echt ******** aus... :-/


----------



## hands diamond (7. Juni 2010)

@Dreamdeep 
FETT! 
Freut mich, dass die Gabel jetzt so schnell gekommen ist.
Zumindest auf den Bildern passen die Tauchrohre super zum orange elox. Bin gespannt wie sie sich fährt. Wie ist noch mal die Einbauhöhe? 575 bei 180, oder?


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juni 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Aktuell nun 14,89 Kg



warum  habe ich ein halbes kilo mehr,- 
 trotz air dämpfer u. normaler sattelstütze ? 

Flo+Nippes80
 schöne bike´s ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hands diamond (7. Juni 2010)

Liegt's an den Reifen?


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juni 2010)

hab die Maxxis Minion 26x2.35 drauf, Gewicht ca. 830 Gramm


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2010)

geile Karre dream


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Juni 2010)

Danke 

Einbauhöhe der Fox ist 565mm, wie die Totem und co.

Was die Remotestütze angeht. Finde auch, es gibt optisch schöneres, die rote Mutter passt nicht und der Kabelsalat nervt auch. ABER die Teile sind einfach super praktisch und ermöglichen ein komplett anderes fahren. Wer einmal eine hatte, kann nicht mehr ohne. Und letzten Endes steht auf meiner Prioritätenliste Funktion klar vor Design 
Aber auf dem Markt tut sich ja gerade so einiges, bis was optisch annehmbares rauskommt, dauert es bestimmt nicht mehr lange. 

Hier noch die Teileiste:


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juni 2010)

hängs mal an die waage.


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Juni 2010)

Hab leider keine Fischwaage hier. Den einzelnen Gewichten kannst Du aber schon vertrauen


----------



## checkb (7. Juni 2010)

Geiles Gewicht. 

Fährst du ohne Bash?


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juni 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> kannst Du aber schon vertrauen



warum soll ich dir nicht trauen ?


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juni 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> ohne Bash?



der weiss/silberne bash würd soo gut kommen...
+ kleiner silberne rahmenaufkl. ohne extra-love.


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Juni 2010)

Ja, fahre ohne Bash. Mit dem kleinen Blatt ist die Bodenfreiheit recht gut. 




KHUJAND schrieb:


> warum soll ich dir nicht trauen ?



Nicht mir, meiner Waage 

Welchen "weiss/silberne bash" meinst Du?

EDIT: ah ok, ist aber nicht so mein Fall. Vorläufig bleibt es so. Bin wegen der Kurbel eh noch unschlüssig und warte die Eurobike ab. Die neue XTR oder vielleicht doch eine HS, mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (7. Juni 2010)

Na dann komm mal mit mir auf Tour, da ist die Kette nach 2 Stufen ab. 

checkb


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Juni 2010)

Könne wir gerne mal machen 
Bisher habe ich auch bei hohen Stufen keine Probleme. Je nach höhe braucht es halt etwas mehr Schwung. Wie gesagt, mit dem kleinen 32er Blatt ist die Bodenfreiheit gut. In der alten Konfiguration mit Bash hatte ich auch oft Aufsetzer.


----------



## lakekeman (7. Juni 2010)

Die 70g wären mir das Risiko nicht Wert ohne Bash zu fahren.
Die Reifen finde ich auch - ich sage mal merkwürdig gewählt.
Du verbaust extra nen AFR Unterrohr, 180mm Gabel und nen Coildämpfer, womit man es ja nun richtig krachen lassen kann und dann diese dünnen pannenanfälligen Reifen dazu. Das passt irgendwie nicht, nur wären es dann halt auch deutlich > 15KG 

Ansonsten gefällt mir das Bike richtig gut


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Juni 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Aktuell nun 14,89 Kg
> 
> Bremsen werden nach der Eurobike gegen die The One Nachfolger ausgetauscht, Pedale gegen Twenty6 und Schläuche gegen Eclipse. Sollte dann auf ca. 14,5 Kg kommen.



Ich bin mal so frei und nehme das Bike mit auf die nächste Seite 

Richtig geil geworden Flo  Kannst du schon was zur Gabel sagen?

Greetz
Max


----------



## Mythilos (7. Juni 2010)

finds auch sehr gelungen! 

Die Gabel ist formal der Hammer.. ich bin geneigt zu sagen, das wird meine nächste Gabel. Mich würd auch mal interessieren wie sie so ist, obwohl es sicher erstmal paar Setuptests geben wird und sie auch zu einem gewissen Maß eingefahren werden "muß"..


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Juni 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei und nehme das Bike mit auf die nächste Seite
> 
> Richtig geil geworden Flo  Kannst du schon was zur Gabel sagen?



Danke 

Zur Gabel kann ich noch nicht wirklich was sagen. Bin erst eine kurze Proberunde gefahren. 
Erster Eindruck: Verarbeitung 1A (nach dem Totem Debakel habe ich ja schon am mir selbst gezweifelt). Einstellung der Zugstufe, LS und HS Druckstufen funktionieren über einen sehr großen Bereich. Ansprechverhalten uneingefahren ist in Ordnung. Für alles andere muss ich noch mit dem Setup spielen. Aber alles in allem bin ich bisher sehr angetan.

@lakekeman: ja, du hast recht. Die Reifen sind an der Grenze (funktionieren auf Endurotouren aber trotzdem gut), deshalb habe ich für gröbere Sachen noch einen Satz Maxxis in 2.5 hier (sind auf dem Bild auch montiert), Gewicht liegt dann bei 15,2 kg. Ich warte aber gerade auf die Onza Ibex DH in 2.4, wird der Nachfolger für die abgefahrenen Maxxis. Mal sehen wo ich dann in Verbindung mit den Twenty6 Pedalen lande, sollte sich um 15kg einpendeln. Gewichtsmässig gibt es aber noch so viel Potenzial, die 14,5 knacke ich auf jeden Fall


----------



## luk! (7. Juni 2010)

Prima Gerät hast du dir da aufgebaut! 
Nur die Umwerfereinstellung sieht irgendwie komisch aus Kollidiert er weiter unten mit der Kettenstrebe? So klappert der doch sicher tierisch, oder?


----------



## acid-driver (7. Juni 2010)

wird passen, er sitzt ja auf auf dem bike, während des fahrens 

hab den umwerfer auch, allerdings bei einem etwas größeren blatt, klappt gut.


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Juni 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wird passen, er sitzt ja auf auf dem bike, während des fahrens


Genau, im sitzen passt es. 
Allerdings hat der Dura Ace unten noch eine Lasche dran, deshalb muss er ein Tick höher platziert werden als z.b. ein SLX oder XT Umwerfer. Wiegt halt nur 77g und so lange er einigermassen fähig ist die Kette auf ein anderes Blatt zu hieven, passt das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luk! (7. Juni 2010)

Na wenn es passt und mich das Bild nur getäuscht hat, ist ja alles bestens. Und bei dem Gewicht des Dura Ace kann man wirklich die eine oder andere Unannehmlichkeit in Kauf nehmen .


----------



## Garrett (7. Juni 2010)

Sieht eecht spitze aus! Sehr harmonisch!!
Wolltest du die hinteren Lagerdeckel am Horstlink nicht in der Farbe des Umlenkhebels?


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Juni 2010)

Garrett schrieb:


> Wolltest du die hinteren Lagerdeckel am Horstlink nicht in der Farbe des Umlenkhebels?


Da habe ich in der Tat lange überlegt, aber in dieser Konsequenz hätte ich dann auch die Leitungsclips in silber nehmen "müssen". Das wäre alles in allem zu unruhig, deshalb nur die Umlenkhebel in silber. Mir gefällt es mit orange auf orange so sehr gut.


----------



## Garrett (7. Juni 2010)

Ok, aber selbst mit orangenen Clips wärs eine Möglichkeit
Wär super wenn du noch mal ein Bild mit ausgefahrener Stütze postn könntest, wegen Farbabgleich zu den Standrohren!


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juni 2010)

das ist doch mal ein hammer trailsurfer. 
obwohl´s ein CC ist,- sieht es nach viel spass aus... 





 hab das bild aus´em fotoalbum vom bobtailoner


----------



## c_w (8. Juni 2010)

Das CC rockt :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juni 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Das CC rockt :-D





da hat einer (wem gehört es eigentlich?) ohne viel *bling-bling* ein sehr schönes+harmonisches  rad aufgebaut. 

PS: es gehört nicht dem user bobtailoner


----------



## lakekeman (8. Juni 2010)

Geniales Bike.
Aber ist ja wohl ein AC?


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juni 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Geniales Bike.
> Aber ist ja wohl ein AC?



*stimmt*


----------



## .t1mo (8. Juni 2010)

Das AC war im Dezember im Nicolai Custom Bike Blog - http://nicolai-colors.blogspot.com/2009_12_01_archive.html

Gehört David  Schultheiß aus Freiburg


----------



## Jackass1987 (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

mit der Sattelposition könnte ich irgendwie nicht richtig fahren. Man stelle sich vor wie weit die Spitze des Sattels erst hoch geht wenn das Bike einfedert.

MfG Erik


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juni 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor wie weit die Spitze des Sattels erst hoch geht wenn das Bike einfedert.



waa ??? 
hast du ein anderes bild  ?


----------



## c_w (8. Juni 2010)

Das issen AC, so wirklich weit federt das nicht ein ;-)
Aber es stimmt schon, bei nem CC Bike mit aufwaertsgerichteter Sattelspitze unterwegs zu sein kann einem schon auf die Eier gehen ;-)


----------



## Speziazlizt (8. Juni 2010)

das AC ist geil, David ist ein angestellter von Hoshi, muss nicht unbedingt sein Rad sein, von ihm ist aber auf jeden fall das foto


----------



## balticnor (8. Juni 2010)

Muss auch mal wieder posten.

Jetzt mit extra breiten Lenker 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Carnologe (8. Juni 2010)

Geile Farbkombo!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (8. Juni 2010)

Olive green?


----------



## balticnor (9. Juni 2010)

@Bostad

Ja, olive Grün, matt


----------



## checkb (9. Juni 2010)

Das Grün ist ja mal der Kracher.


----------



## BOSTAD (9. Juni 2010)

Knaller!!


----------



## softbiker (10. Juni 2010)

So bin mal wider am suchen!
Meint ihr es ist sinnvoll in ein Helius FR ne Boxxer reinzuschrauben.
Ich denke da an ein Modell von vor 2008 mit 180mm. Damit dürfte meine vorgeschriebene Einbauhöhe mit 555mm ja nicht überschritten sein.
Wer weis denn ob man die WC auf 180mm traveln kann?


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Juni 2010)

... die fox 40 kannst du bis 150mm runtertraveln
gibt es nicht auch eine U-turn Boxxer ?
wenn Du eine alte findest kannst du die bestimmt Perfekt aufs FR abstimmen lassen


----------



## softbiker (10. Juni 2010)

Ja ich wollte aber schon ein bissl aufs Gewicht achten und hätte da an eine Solo-Air gedacht.


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Juni 2010)

frag doch mal die Jungs, die nen Gabelservice im Bikemarkt anbieten, die haben doch bestimmt genug Erfahrung mit dem Zerlegen von ner Boxxer und können dir sagen, wo man was weglassen oder umstecken muss


----------



## Kunstflieger (10. Juni 2010)

Es geht alles. Ich hatte eine zeit lang eine 2010 Dorado testweise in meinem 2009er FR. 
Eine Boxxer zu traveln ist kein Problem.
Heute habe ich zum ersten mal eine Runde mit meinem FR mit auf 160mm getravelter Totem Coil gefahren. 
Läuft richtig gut. 
Ich muss nur noch ein bisschen mit Feder spielen. 

Bilder folgen die nächsten Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibor-sonic (10. Juni 2010)

balticnor schrieb:


> Muss auch mal wieder posten.
> 
> Jetzt mit extra breiten Lenker
> 
> ...



Wow


----------



## de´ AK77 (10. Juni 2010)

balticnor schrieb:


> Muss auch mal wieder posten.
> 
> Jetzt mit extra breiten Lenker
> 
> ...



geiler Rahmen & Farbe...


----------



## Carnologe (11. Juni 2010)

So, heute war Umbau-Tag 

Von 3KB auf 1KB! Das Bike wiegt nun geschmeidige 17,96kg.


----------



## hotspice (11. Juni 2010)

Nicolai Neuling,

hier mein Helius CC, habe es mir gebraucht gekauft, kaum Gebrauchsspuren, ein paar Teile hab ich mir aber schon geändert.


----------



## softbiker (12. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> So, heute war Umbau-Tag
> 
> Von 3KB auf 1KB! Das Bike wiegt nun geschmeidige 17,96kg.



Für mich ist das Ding mit der weissen alte Boxxer WC der Inbegriff der Parkschlampe. Genial schön.


----------



## sluette (12. Juni 2010)

kleines update:






raceface atlas lenker und thomson x4 vorbau:





hatte ich schonmal montiert, bin ich nicht mit klar gekommen. ein versuch gebe ich dem zeug aber noch...

die weisse gabel stört mich mittlerweile enorm, eine schwarze muss her !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powermac (13. Juni 2010)

Mal ein Bild von meinem Helius FR 2002 in der vorerst letzten Ausbaustufe. Neu ist die Stütze und die Gabel. Gabel fahr ich mit 130mm past so deutlich besser mit der Einbauhöhe als die 32er vorher. Vielleicht bau ich das Talas innenleben noch raus und ein Float innenleben rein.

Gewicht liegt wie abgebildet bei 13,7KG





Power


----------



## wolfi_1 (13. Juni 2010)

powermac schrieb:


> Gewicht liegt wie abgebildet bei 13,7KG
> Power



Ist dös net a bisserl zu leicht ????
Also zumindest für 'FR'

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## balticnor (13. Juni 2010)

Endeckt im Harz. Gaaannz selten.....






[/URL][/IMG]

Langes Wochenende im Harz..........


----------



## powermac (13. Juni 2010)

@wolfi_1

Ist ja ein FR Modelljahr 2002, entspricht also eher dem heutigen CC Modell, der Rahmen hat auch noch keine Gussets wiegt mit Dämpfer damit auch nur knapp über 3 KG.

Power


----------



## de´ AK77 (14. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> So, heute war Umbau-Tag
> 
> Von 3KB auf 1KB! Das Bike wiegt nun geschmeidige 17,96kg.



lass mich DIR helfen--wennde es nächste ma im Puff mit Karre bist zieh isch dir deine Reifen "stylisch Korrekt uff"


----------



## Carnologe (14. Juni 2010)

Wat? Sind doch schon total dufte druff


----------



## de´ AK77 (14. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Wat? Sind doch schon total dufte druff



nene des is "Augenkrebs" für nen Puffpraktikanten..guck ma wo die Ventlile "abhängen"--des geht sou ned...


----------



## Carnologe (14. Juni 2010)

Hast wohl nix anderes zu tun, als anderer Leut Ventile anzugucken, hä?


----------



## de´ AK77 (14. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Hast wohl nix anderes zu tun, als anderer Leut Ventile anzugucken, hä?



ne um die Uhrzeit nich wirklich


----------



## softbiker (15. Juni 2010)

Kettenführung?
Mit Tretlagerklemmung!
VOOOORSCHläge:
Die E13 ds ist der letzte Rotz. Das Teil treibt mich in den Wahnsinn, dass Ding ist einfach nicht schleiffrei zu montieren. Ich hab alles ausprobiert.
Also:
NC 17, Truvativ shiftguide, freeduo, heim2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2010)

Shaman, bei mir hat´se gefunzt 

Und war echt leicht


----------



## Paramedicus (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo! Is das bronze elox in post 789?


----------



## BOSTAD (15. Juni 2010)

Eher Orangeelox


----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


>



Definitiv orange. Sehr geil


----------



## Paramedicus (15. Juni 2010)

Is das eine von den neuen elox farben oder "speschl"?


----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2010)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> "speschl"?



is neu und "speschl", 400Tacken Aufpreis


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Definitiv orange


Yep, Orange. Hängt immer sehr stark vom Licht ab, mal wirkt es knalliger, mal bronzeartig:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/5/7/0/3/_/large/IMG_1949.jpg


----------



## Paramedicus (16. Juni 2010)

Aber warum sind denn auf der nicolai seite die ganzen specialfarben zum eloxieren ni zu sehen? Blöd!


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Juni 2010)

Bitte:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (16. Juni 2010)

Hab tausend dank! Ich werd echt noch doof,da sind ja ALLE farben einfach nur geil. Ich habe nun null ahnung was es werden soll.F*** ey. Aber wenigstens bin ich mir mittlerweile sicher das es ein ac wird....


----------



## HypnoKröte (16. Juni 2010)

Weiß jemand was denn nur der Hauptrahmen in elox kost ? Wenns halbwegs tragbar wäre würde ich meinen entlacken.


----------



## User85319 (16. Juni 2010)

Meinen Infos zufolge is es nicht möglich den Rahmen im nachhinein eloxieren zu lassen.
Der Prozess trägt ja Material ab, somit wären alle Passungen im Eimer...


----------



## HypnoKröte (16. Juni 2010)

Das stimmt nur halb, es wird ebenfalls Material aufgetragen ;-D


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. Juni 2010)

ist es nich möglich die Passungen passend zu stopfen?sprich zB. ins Innenlagergehäuse ein Altes Innenlager,ins Steuerrohr nen alten Steuersatz usw....?


----------



## c_w (16. Juni 2010)

Von Nicolai kam die Aussage, dass sie das nicht machen.
Kannst du also nur bei nem anderen Anbieter machen lassen, und dann ist auch irrelevant, was es bei Nicolai kostet ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Springhecht (16. Juni 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

Du kannst es natürlich auch in Eigenregie eloxieren lassen. Siehe Foto


----------



## guru39 (16. Juni 2010)

Springhecht schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Du kannst es natürlich auch in Eigenregie eloxieren lassen. Siehe Foto



Sauber, dann wäre dieses Thema (nachträglich eloxieren) ja mal geklärt 

Hammer Farbkombi


----------



## Springhecht (16. Juni 2010)

Merce dafür Guru...

Beim abbeizen Sollten die Passungen allerdings mit Silikon Stopseln abgedichtet werden, da der Abtrag ca. 0,04 bis 0,09 mm beträgt. Während der Auftrag beim Eloxieren nur ca. 0,005 mm beträgt. Heißt also, wer nicht Sorgfältig abstöpselt versaut sich seine Passungen...


----------



## Splash (16. Juni 2010)

Mich würde auch mal interessieren, was nachträgliches eloxieren kosten würde und wo man das machen lassen kann. Würde das auch gehen, wenn der Rahmen schon eloxiert ist (quasi als Farbwechsel)?


----------



## guru39 (16. Juni 2010)

Splash schrieb:


> Würde das auch gehen, wenn der Rahmen schon eloxiert ist (quasi als Farbwechsel)?



Warum sollte das nicht gehen, du darfst du Farbe nur nicht soo oft wechseln wie deine Unterhose sonst hast du bald nen Coladosen Rahmen wie bei Liteville 

PS: Das mit der Unterhose bei dir setze ich jetzt einfach mal voraus


----------



## Springhecht (16. Juni 2010)

Da guru hats genau richtig formuliert.  

Mein Eloxierer meinte, das nach etwa zweimal abbeizen Schicht im Schacht ist. Sonst Coladose usw.... und das wollen wir bei einem Deutschen Rahmen ja nicht... 

Aber ansonsten steht dem nichts im Wege


----------



## Carnologe (16. Juni 2010)

Genau, wenn man es zu oft eloxieren lässt, sieht es irgendwann so aus!


----------



## Springhecht (16. Juni 2010)




----------



## Splash (16. Juni 2010)

Mhh .. ich glaub, ich spar mir das doch besser und merke mir das einfach für 2011 n neuen Rahmen oder so ...


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Juni 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was denn nur der Hauptrahmen in elox kost ? Wenns halbwegs tragbar wäre würde ich meinen entlacken.



Auch wenn nachträglich eloxieren bei Nicolai nicht möglich ist, um die eigentliche Frage zu beantworten, 200.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (27. Juni 2010)

So, weiter mit Foddos


----------



## User85319 (27. Juni 2010)

Styleomat


----------



## BOSTAD (27. Juni 2010)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Styleomat


  wollte ich auch schreiben


----------



## stuk (27. Juni 2010)

auch hier nochmal weils das letzte Foto von meinem geliebten CC ist.
Rahmen,Gabel muss weg weil ein AM kommt


----------



## chickenway-user (27. Juni 2010)

Habs heut mal gewogen, 16,75 kg (ich musste es in Teilen wiegen, die Waage ging nur bis 14 kg.)

Da dass natürlich viel zu schwer ist hab ich mir gleich mal ne leichtere Kurbel hingebaut:





Hat immerhin 100g gebracht. Da 100g aber fürn Arsch sind hab ich die Kettenführung hingemacht. Damit ist wieder alles beim Alten.

Wenn ich jetzt noch das Röllchen dazu krieg sich zu drehen bin ich glaub ich mit der Geschichte auch zufrieden...


----------



## sonar (28. Juni 2010)

Mein Helius FR 09:



​
gruß

sonar


----------



## guru39 (30. Juni 2010)

jetzt wird es richtig bunt


----------



## BOSTAD (30. Juni 2010)

Das linke ist krass abgefahren!!  Ich finds Hammer!! Davon musst du unbedingt den Komplttaufbau posten. Hat es transparente Decals oder täuschen mich meine Augen?


----------



## guru39 (30. Juni 2010)

Der Rahmen ist Kawagrün matt und die Dekore sind Kawagrün glanz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (30. Juni 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Das linke ist krass abgefahren!!  Ich finds Hammer!! Davon musst du unbedingt den Komplttaufbau posten. Hat es transparente Decals oder täuschen mich meine Augen?



ich vermute es ist Kawagrün matt und hat die Kawagrün Decals drauf, welche ja glänzend sind!


----------



## guru39 (30. Juni 2010)

ich war schneller


----------



## Mythilos (30. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich war schneller


----------



## Kuwahades (30. Juni 2010)

was bezahlt man denn für die Aufkleber in Kawagrün glanz ?


----------



## guru39 (30. Juni 2010)

pi mal Daumen 20


----------



## HypnoKröte (30. Juni 2010)

Ich brauch die Aufkleber in Silber Metallic, kannst du mir die besorgen Herr über das Etablissement?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. Juni 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ich brauch die Aufkleber in Silber Metallic, kannst du mir die besorgen Herr über das Etablissement?



Hab ich dir bestellt, bekomm eh noch was von denen.


----------



## HypnoKröte (30. Juni 2010)

Du bist der Mann der Stunde


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juni 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Du bist der Mann der Stunde



ganz klar  
in dem ganzen "fussballsommer loch" 
wenigstesn einer der uns mit schönen rahmen + bilder bei laune hällt. 

is ja z.Z. sau langweilig hier im IBC !


----------



## HypnoKröte (30. Juni 2010)

hab auch kaum noch Zeit für irgendwas -.- zur Zeit stehn Klausuren an. 
Sobald die vorbei sind gehts ans entlacken ^^


----------



## acid-driver (30. Juni 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> ...zur Zeit stehn Klausuren an.



:kotz:


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juni 2010)

u. dabei laufen in ULM soo schöne frauen rumm.


----------



## HypnoKröte (30. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß ich sitz grad mit einigen in der Uni Bib :-D


----------



## BOSTAD (30. Juni 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich sitz grad mit einigen in der Uni Bib :-D



Habe das selbe Schicksal, je heisser der Sommer desto schöner werden die Frauen in der Uni... desto weiter sinkt die Konzentration... desto öfter schreibe ich blöde Kommentare


----------



## trek 6500 (30. Juni 2010)

....ja , langweilig ....


----------



## dadsi (30. Juni 2010)

Nicht meins!!!!!
Aber ein Umbau aus unserem Rudel
Will auch mal gesehen werden




Beim Fahren :





Posing Solo:











Posing im kleinen Rudel...






UND Bitte KEINE spotnamen, da darf mann doch gar nicht biken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. Juni 2010)

geil


----------



## trek 6500 (30. Juni 2010)

...das rudelbild gefällt mir am besten !!


----------



## Simbl (1. Juli 2010)

Schicke Karre !


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juli 2010)

das schw/weiss/goldene ist mächtig overpimpt.


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Du bist der Mann der Stunde



Hab die Sticker jetzt da.

Den Rest machen wir dann per Pn.

alla alda.


----------



## softbiker (2. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hab die Sticker jetzt da.
> 
> Den Rest machen wir dann per Pn.
> 
> alla alda.



in welsche Fabben gibdsch die denn?


----------



## Kuwahades (2. Juli 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> in welsche Fabben gibdsch die denn?



Willkommen bei den Sch'tis


----------



## c_w (2. Juli 2010)

Schliesse mich Khujand an, dass schwarz-weiss-goldene ist das am wenigsten schöne von den 4en ;-)


----------



## de´ AK77 (3. Juli 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Schliesse mich Khujand an, dass schwarz-weiss-goldene ist das am wenigsten schöne von den 4en ;-)



GAYschmacksache find ich--wie bei jedem individuellem Nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (3. Juli 2010)

klar, geschmacksache - deshalb schreibt ja auch der eine : TOLL - und der a ndere : naja ....


----------



## frankweber (3. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das schw/weiss/goldene ist mächtig overpimpt.


 

und kommt auf ungeeigneten Reifen daher 


es ist aber immer wieder schön, dass speziell hier im Nicolai Bereich ein jeder mit Hingabe und Liebe sein Bike individualisiert und somit ist die Welt reicher als wenn alle bikes von der Stange sind.


----------



## Morti (5. Juli 2010)

dadsi schrieb:


>



sehr geiles Bild


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Das linke ist krass abgefahren!!  Ich finds Hammer!! Davon musst du unbedingt den Komplttaufbau posten.



Bitteschön, zwar noch nicht Komplett aber man kann es schon erahnen!

Ich finde es richtig schön


----------



## c_w (5. Juli 2010)

ach, bergrunter geht doch auch so, irgendwie ;-)


----------



## softbiker (5. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bitteschön, zwar noch nicht Komplett aber man kann es schon erahnen!
> 
> Ich finde es richtig schön



Geil. Endlich wirds bunt
Nur der bash is zum würgen. Zuviel schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (5. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bitteschön, zwar noch nicht Komplett aber man kann es schon erahnen!



Die Optik ist wahnsinn.

Hmm ich stehe echt auf schrillige Farben und lila ist auch cool,  aber soviel lila am Hintern ist schon irgendwie langweilig.. zu eintönig mit den Felgen.

An diesem Bike wirkt das Kawagrün jetzt eher wie ein Akzent.

Trotzdem ein geiles Teil, alleine schon der Mut sowas auszuprobieren


----------



## sibor-sonic (5. Juli 2010)

Ha, ich hab ja nur den Rahmen im Laden gesehen,
aber jetzt mit dem Rest, geil 

Bashring weglassen ?


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Geil. Endlich wirds bunt
> Nur der bash is zum würgen. Zuviel schwarz



Dat "es Bash" is quasi so gewollt, es symbolisiert ein schwarzes Loch das die Farben aufsaugen soll  Hast aber schon recht wird bestimmt noch getauscht wenn es der Besitzer so will


----------



## de´ AK77 (5. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dat "es Bash" is quasi so gewollt, es symbolisiert ein schwarzes Loch das die Farben aufsaugen soll



schwarzes Loch produziert by AK77 durch "extremultrahochverdichtetem gelaber" und mit spezial Lack versiegelt!!!


----------



## stuk (5. Juli 2010)

ich glaube mein baldiger grauer a400m-Flieger ist für Euch sowas von langweilig.....
aber ich mag diese matten grauen,schwarzen,natogrünen,schlichten klassiker mehr als diese auch geilen bunten Teile.

jeder wie er mag und Respekt vor dem Farbenmut


----------



## softbiker (5. Juli 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> schwarzes Loch produziert by AK77 durch "extremultrahochverdichtetem gelaber" und mit spezial Lack versiegelt!!!



Sach mal Rainer? Warum zahlst du deinem Aushilfsschrauber soviel dass es noch für sooo ne Menge Drogen reicht.
Oder bekommst du da auch ab


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2010)

Bei den Farben die isch in letzter Zeit sehe brauche isch keine Drogen mehr


----------



## de´ AK77 (5. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bei den Farben die isch in letzter Zeit sehe brauche isch keine Drogen mehr



seh isch gaynau sou


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Rainer bekommst du da auch ab



ganz klar... 
 sieht man doch an den team schuhen.


----------



## zwops (14. Juli 2010)

So, los geht die Ferienzeit...
Mein Helius ist bereits umgebaut zwecks Enduro/ Freeride-Touren im Salzburger Land.





Neu sind jetzt der Aliante-Sattel und die Rubber Queen auf den etwas leichteren DT440/EX5.1 Laufrädern. Die schweren FR-Laufräder kommen für den Parkeinsatz mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (14. Juli 2010)

schicke reifen 

bin mal gespannt, ob sie dir gefallen 

was ist mit der stütze passiert? sattel zu niedrig?


----------



## lakekeman (15. Juli 2010)




----------



## Brainspiller (15. Juli 2010)

ist das ne custom geo?
der Lenkwinkel sieht schön flach aus.


----------



## der-gute (15. Juli 2010)

was ein geiles Teil

mit Lyrik 170mm?

ich will alles über den Rahmen wissen
und über den Gesamtaufbau!


----------



## lakekeman (15. Juli 2010)

Ja, ist nen custom tailor Rahmen. LW müsste so bei 66° rausgekommen sein. Tretlager liegt auch tiefer bei ~35,5cm.
Ist das etwas bergaborientiertere AM 

Ist ne 170er Lyrik MiCo DH.


----------



## zwops (15. Juli 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> schicke reifen
> 
> bin mal gespannt, ob sie dir gefallen
> 
> was ist mit der stütze passiert? sattel zu niedrig?




nööö, die kindshok nehme ich schon mit. erfahrungsgemäß macht sie aber in den alpen nicht soviel sinn wie in unseren welligen breiten. wenn`s 1000 hm rauf geht, oben pause, dann wieder 1000 hm runter, taugt auch die normale stütze. insgesamt spare ich in der summe (stütze, sattel, felgen) noch ein paar gramm für den uphill.


----------



## der-gute (15. Juli 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ja, ist nen custom tailor Rahmen. LW müsste so bei 66° rausgekommen sein. Tretlager liegt auch tiefer bei ~35,5cm.
> Ist das etwas bergaborientiertere AM
> 
> Ist ne 170er Lyrik MiCo DH.



Hmm, hab gesehen, das du auch ein 901 hast.

in wie fern unterscheiden sich die beiden Räder?

oder anders, was kann das AM besser?

da ich keine Ahnung von Geo habe, kommt sowas wohl für mich nicht in Frage...


----------



## lakekeman (15. Juli 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Hmm, hab gesehen, das du auch ein 901 hast.



Nene, das habe ich wieder verkauft. Das AM ist jetzt für alles da.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (15. Juli 2010)

sieht verdammt schnell aus!
meine Augen haben sofort geleuchtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


>



Wow


----------



## der-gute (15. Juli 2010)

wie groß bist du?

ich finde das Ding einfach nur perfekt aussehend

ohne Ahnung von Geometrie zu haben

sowas für mich wäre bestimmt nimmer so ansehnlich bei 196 cm Größe

kann mir jemand die Änderungen an der Geo erklären?


ich hab ein Argon FR in XL und finde das für Touren passend
ein AM sollte dann wohl auch ein mind. 620er Oberrohr haben?


----------



## lakekeman (15. Juli 2010)

Ich bin 1,85. Das Oberrohr ist 597mm, also zwischen der regulären Größe M und L. Ich mag es dementsprechend eher kompakt. Sitzrohr ist von Größe M, das reicht (bei mir) locker.


----------



## luk! (15. Juli 2010)

Wäre mir (als Enduro) zu lang und zu flach
Aber sicher ein netter Mini-DHler, stimmig aufgebaut!
Radstand?


----------



## lakekeman (16. Juli 2010)

Radstand ist etwa bei 1150.
Also lang ist die Kiste wirklich nicht, doch ziemlich kompakt wenn man drauf sitzt, wie gewünscht 
Lenwinkel ist Geschmacksache, ich fand den "normalen" von 67,7° etwas zu steil für mein Einsatzgebiet.


----------



## stuk (16. Juli 2010)

geile kiste, sieht irgendwie wie ein "besseres" AFR aus
viel spaß wünsche ich damit.

das bild hat mich irgendwie an mein bild von letze tage erinnert, schöne hauswand 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (16. Juli 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,85. Das Oberrohr ist 597mm, also zwischen der regulären Größe M und L. Ich mag es dementsprechend eher kompakt. Sitzrohr ist von Größe M, das reicht (bei mir) locker.



So ähnlich wirds bei mir auch werden.
Bin auch so groß wie du. So Mitte August werde ich das Rad wohl kriegen.
Die Vorfreude wächst täglich.

Wieviel tiefer als Standard ist dein Tretlager?


----------



## stasi (16. Juli 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ja, ist nen custom tailor Rahmen. LW müsste so bei 66° rausgekommen sein. Tretlager liegt auch tiefer bei ~35,5cm.




top! (mit afr unterrohr/kettenstreben perfekt)
bitte geo gemaelde (stagedivers afr) posten.


----------



## Brainspiller (16. Juli 2010)

zu welchem Zeitpunkt bekommt man denn so ne custom zeichnung zugeschickt?

kurz bevor der rahmen geschweisst wird oder eher kurz nach bestelleingang?


----------



## lakekeman (16. Juli 2010)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Wieviel tiefer als Standard ist dein Tretlager?



Tretlager ist bei ca +10. Die normale Geo wäre mit der Gabel wohl mindests 1 cm höher.



stasi schrieb:


> bitte geo gemaelde (stagedivers afr) posten.



Das würde nix bringen, da es doch deutlich von der Zeichnung abweicht. Ist nochmal flacher und tiefer geworden als eigentlich geplant.



Brainspiller schrieb:


> zu welchem Zeitpunkt bekommt man denn so ne custom zeichnung zugeschickt?
> 
> kurz bevor der rahmen geschweisst wird oder eher kurz nach bestelleingang?



Das kann dauern  Ich würde sagen eher bevor der Rahmen dann geschweisst wird, aber auch das kann sich noch hinziehen.


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2010)

Dreck aus der Sprühdose


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juli 2010)

hui... dein bunter elox-scheiss ist aber auch echt heiss.


----------



## MichiP (18. Juli 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


>




Zeitlos schön


----------



## de´ AK77 (18. Juli 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hui... dein bunter elox-scheiss ist aber auch echt heiss.



und wer darfs putzen?!?!?!


----------



## brokenarmsdude (19. Juli 2010)

Praktikantenmisshandlung?


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> und wer darfs putzen?!?!?!



Dat is Scheffsache, isch lass doch kän Praktikant an mei Baik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (19. Juli 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


>



Ich zitiere es einfach nochmal. Unglaublich gut! Jetzt bin ich grad irgendwie etwas Nicolai fixiert nach dem Bild


----------



## der-gute (19. Juli 2010)

was sag ich...

;-)

mein 301 nervt mich grade...


----------



## habbadu (19. Juli 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> was sag ich...
> 
> ;-)
> 
> mein 301 nervt mich grade...


----------



## User85319 (19. Juli 2010)

Hier mal mein aktuelles Helius AM...

Kettenführung kommt noch ran, ebenso ne 2011er Talas.
Gewicht momentan ca. 13,9kg


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (19. Juli 2010)

sch.....*FETT*

hammer bike das AM.....


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> sch.....*FETT*
> 
> hammer bike das AM.....



Dito


----------



## stuk (19. Juli 2010)

auch nochmal hier:


----------



## User85319 (19. Juli 2010)

Sehr lecker, obwohl mir die Noir nicht gefallen will


----------



## de´ AK77 (19. Juli 2010)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Hier mal mein aktuelles Helius AM...
> 
> Kettenführung kommt noch ran, ebenso ne 2011er Talas.
> Gewicht momentan ca. 13,9kg



der Burner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (19. Juli 2010)

Finds auch sehr stark.. haste das Bike neu??


----------



## Splash (19. Juli 2010)

Hier auch mal ein Update von mir:











So wie es da steht 14,7 kg Trailspass ... 

Kurzfristig sollen da noch andere Pedale (Crank Acid 2 sind gerade mein Fav) und andere Griffe dran. Längerfristig liebäugele ich mit einer anderen Gabel (RS Revelation Team Maxle) und evtl einem anderen Dämpfer (Monarch).


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (20. Juli 2010)

hey Rainer hab gar ned mitbekommen das du a neues radl hast!schaut geil aus und wieder so schön bunt echt hammer...

hier mal meins mit boxxer,die aber nur vorübergehend drin is! sobald unser Urlaub fertig bezahlt ist ,wandert ne 180er Talas rein!


----------



## psc1 (20. Juli 2010)

poliert ?   =    *FETT*


----------



## psc1 (20. Juli 2010)

ach ja, ok dann auch mal hier meinz nach nem update (Gabel und so):





kleine Schönheitsüberarbeitung folgen noch....


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (20. Juli 2010)

ja poliert....

dein AM find ich auch sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ins (20. Juli 2010)

Hast du dir die Lyrik mit normalem Mission Control oder Mission Control DH geholt?

Und wie ist der Sattel, konntest ihn ja jetzt schon etwas länger testen?


----------



## psc1 (20. Juli 2010)

@ins:

Sattel ist super, überlege mir nur noch wie ich den Aufdruck des S-Herstellers wegbekomme ;-)


----------



## sluette (21. Juli 2010)

fahren, fahren, fahren... bei mir hat's nicht lange gedauert ...


----------



## Rhombus (21. Juli 2010)

psc1 schrieb:


> ach ja, ok dann auch mal hier meinz nach nem update (Gabel und so):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Böses Teil!

Passt unter den Dämpfer eigentlich noch eine 1L-PET Flasche in einen Flaschenhalter?


----------



## psc1 (21. Juli 2010)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Böses Teil!
> 
> Passt unter den Dämpfer eigentlich noch eine 1L-PET Flasche in einen Flaschenhalter?



danke.

PET im Flaschenhalter, keine Ahnung, wollte auch nie ein Halter am AM haben.... hm. würde aber knapp werden, denke ich.


----------



## acid-driver (21. Juli 2010)

da würde noch nicht mal ne 0,5l flasche pils reinpassen


----------



## Rhombus (21. Juli 2010)

Schade, da bin ich riesen Fan von. Ich mag es nicht, beim Biken ein Lastenesel zu sein. Deshalb auch kein Rucksack.

Flasche aus dem Kasten, leeren und wieder in den Kasten. Find ich super


----------



## checkb (22. Juli 2010)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder geschaut und ne Menge sehr schöne heisse Heliuse am Start. 

checkb


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juli 2010)

ich hab die "flaschenhalter dings-pumps" ganz weggelassen... 

lass doch meinen schönen rahmen nicht unnötig durchbohren.


----------



## some.body (22. Juli 2010)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Böses Teil!
> 
> Passt unter den Dämpfer eigentlich noch eine 1L-PET Flasche in einen Flaschenhalter?





acid-driver schrieb:


> da würde noch nicht mal ne 0,5l flasche pils reinpassen



Die 1L-PET passt nicht, aber 0.5l Pils geht   ... jedenfalls bei meinem Rahmen in Groesse L passt eine 0,5L Radflasche grad so rein. 
Hab den Flaschenhalter aber inzwischen weg gemacht. Fahr nur noch mit Trinkrucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juli 2010)

some.body schrieb:


> Fahr nur noch mit Trinkrucksack.



gut so...  

sonst achtet man auf jedes gramm am bike,- u. hängt sich freiwillig nen halben liter u. mehr ans bike.


----------



## flyingscot (22. Juli 2010)

In mein Helius AM (Größe M) passt bei einem Dämpfer ohne Piggy-Back und modifizierter Flaschenhalterung auch eine 1L-Trinkflasche. Für TransAlp-Aktionen sehr praktisch...


----------



## stuk (22. Juli 2010)

habe das Flaschengedöns selbst bei meinem CC (Touren-AM-Einsatz) abgebaut gehabt.
Wenns ruppelig wird, ist das immer ein Sicherheitsrisiko, so eine sich möglich lösende Flasche.
Außerdem siehts unschön aus!

Für kurze Runden oder für XC-racing macht es jedoch Sinn.Am AM jedoch meiner Meinung nach nicht da es damit schon ruppelig zugehen sollte. 

Würde aber ab M-Rahmen mit Dämpfer ohne Ausgleichsbehälter für ne kleine Flasche passen.
mfg


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juli 2010)

flaschenhalter + hörnchen sind teufelswerk  
*hörnchen:
 haben sich (in frühen jahren) mir in die schulter gebohrt,-

*flaschenhalter: 
die trinkflasch hat sich gelöst u. ist zw. reifen u. gabelkrone gelandet,- u. ne vorderrad voll bremsung verursacht.


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> flaschenhalter + hörnchen sind teufelswerk



Word.


----------



## softbiker (28. Juli 2010)

Und ich dachte immer ein N ist wertbeständig.

Da muss ich weinen wenn ich sone Anzeige sehe, und dann diesen Ramschpreis 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/292002/cat/42


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Juli 2010)

..wenn ich nicht genug bikes hätte , das würd´mir schon noch gefallen - zu DEM preis allemal ...


----------



## Xiper (1. August 2010)

danke an moritz für das foto und alle beschichter, einspeicher und monteure


----------



## User85319 (1. August 2010)

Oh ja, äußerst geiles Teil.

Nur die braune Klemme + Vorbau wollen nicht gefallen, aber ansonsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (1. August 2010)

Lemon fresh


----------



## c_w (1. August 2010)

Ich find', der Hinterbau sieht auf dem Bild irgendwie schäbbig aus. Vll liegt's am Foto, sieht aber aus wie mit'em Pinsel dran rumgefuhrwerkt...


----------



## Helium (1. August 2010)

Sehr schön
Erinnert mich vom Aufbau an Rainers Rad!


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2010)

Xiper schrieb:


> beschichter,



BITTE 

das bike is der Hammer  ! 

Xiper
warum dieser federweg? 
das foto hat was, ist aber auch wenig deutlich.


----------



## 12XU (2. August 2010)

Helius AM-AM - "140mm comes back in a big way" 






Viele Grüße W


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2010)

^ Hab ja schon geschrieben.

lang cage schaltwerk ist unnötig. bei 2 fach Kb. vorne. 
sonst super bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12XU (2. August 2010)

^^ yep, hast recht ... aber ich war jung und wollte die schnelle Probefahrt 

Viele Grüße
W


----------



## Xiper (2. August 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Lemon fresh


Schwefelgelb  




KHUJAND schrieb:


> BITTE
> 
> das bike is der Hammer  !
> 
> ...



Ich habe halt nur ne Pike, da brauch ich die long travel einstellung einfach nicht. Wenn ich mal geld für ne längere Gabel habe, wird das natürlich geändert.
Was meinst du mit "wenig deutlich"?


----------



## 12XU (2. August 2010)

@ xiper

tolles puristisches AM 

Ich hatte auch noch die Pike aus meinem alten Rahmen - geht gut damit!

Grüße W


----------



## KHUJAND (3. August 2010)

Update: Sattel/Umwerfer.


----------



## Ge!st (3. August 2010)

Also entweder das kommt von der Perspektive oder deine VR-Bremsleitung könnte eine Kürzung vertragen!


----------



## Luke-VTT (3. August 2010)

Aha, der SRAM-Umwerfer. Wann wird der Fox-Dämpfer denn erstetzt  Im Ernst, saugut!

Edit: oops. Oder ist es doch ein SLX?


----------



## Ti-Max (3. August 2010)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Aha, der SRAM-Umwerfer. Wann wird der Fox-Dämpfer denn erstetzt  Im Ernst, saugut!
> 
> Edit: oops. Oder ist es doch ein SLX?



Das sieht verdammt nach Shimano aus ... 

Artur und Shimano 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Monolithic (5. August 2010)

Boah verdammich.

Das raw-gelbe Helius gehört mit zum Besten was ich an Rädern hier gesehen hab. Sehr sehr geiler schlichter Aufbau und sieht einfach sauschnell aus. 

Man, meine Kiste hab ich grad vor knapp 'nem Jahr neu pulvern lassen, aber wenn ich mir das Ding länger anseh krieg ich Lust den Farbpamp samt und sonders wieder runterblasen zu lassen.


----------



## c_w (5. August 2010)

Gibts von dem Bike bessere Bilder? Wie gesagt, ich finde, der Hinterbau sieht auf dem Foto irgendwie schaebig aus!


----------



## airri.de (5. August 2010)

Moin Moin,
ist dein Nicolai in Raw-Alu? Wenn ja, wie empfindlich ist es?
Gruß
Gunnar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gravityjunkie (6. August 2010)

@ Monolithic: nur mal so nebenbei... du fährst übrigens ein Bass *ST* und kein TFR wie es in deiner sig steht


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (6. August 2010)

gravityjunkie schrieb:


> @ Monolithic: nur mal so nebenbei... du fährst übrigens ein Bass *ST* und kein TFR wie es in deiner sig steht


da würd ich nochmal genauer hinschaun!ist devinitiv ein *TFR*
das ist ein ST:


----------



## Fully-Max (6. August 2010)

Hier mal mein neues altes Helius FR (2003) mit:

- 32er Fox Talas 140mm
- Fox Vanilla RC Daempfer
- Komplett SRAM X0 (ausser X9 Schaltwerk)
- Veltec V-Two LRS
- Fitzik Gobi XM
- Kindshock i900
- Formula K24 Oro Carbon 203/180mm
- SLX Kurbel











Bilder entstanden nach der ersten Ausfahrt. Bremsleitungen habe ich
 noch nicht gekuerzt, warte noch auf Teile.

Gruss Max


----------



## abbath (6. August 2010)

Schlichte, unaufgeregte Fahrmaschine - sehr schön


----------



## gravityjunkie (7. August 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> da würd ich nochmal genauer hinschaun!ist devinitiv ein *TFR*



Schande über mich  Hast Recht!


----------



## brokenarmsdude (7. August 2010)

wo genau ist der unterschied? abgesehen vom vorderen gussett seh ich grad nicht viel :/


----------



## trek 6500 (8. August 2010)

...denke mal , meins ist auch ein tfr , oder ????


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (9. August 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> wo genau ist der unterschied? abgesehen vom vorderen gussett seh ich grad nicht viel :/


ja viel unterschied ist da nicht,abgesehn von der zweiten Dämpferaufnahme über der verschraubten!
@trek,du solltest ein Bass fr haben,das tfr hat eine verschraubte Dämpferaufnahme wie das st


----------



## guru39 (13. August 2010)

Net mainZ 

13,39Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (13. August 2010)

die pedale sehen schön flach aus, was sind das für welche?

ansonsten: schickes sram bike


----------



## kroiterfee (13. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Update: Sattel/Umwerfer.



artur, welche kefü fährst du da?


----------



## guru39 (13. August 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> die pedale sehen schön flach aus, was sind das für welche?
> 
> ansonsten: schickes sram bike



XLC! Die bekommt man bei Wiener Bike Parts. 360g


----------



## acid-driver (13. August 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> XLC! Die bekommt man bei Wiener Bike Parts. 360g



wie es aussieht, nur du 

"fachhandelspartner" steht auf der seite.


----------



## dreamdeep (13. August 2010)

http://www.profirad.de/pmm09-bmxfreeride-pedale-p-16631.html?language=de


----------



## stuk (13. August 2010)

@acid 
wiener bike parts können auch die jungs besorgen wo du das AM her hast......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (13. August 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> @acid
> wiener bike parts können auch die jungs besorgen wo du das AM her hast......



ne, die jungs haben bei mir verloren...
warum gerne per PM, das hat im forum nix verloren 

@dreamdeep, danke 

fürchte aber, dass 5 pins nicht reichen, werde ich wohl doch auf die syntace oder gar reset sparen müssen


----------



## stuk (13. August 2010)

ok hast recht hat hier nix verloren, bin eh nicht objektiv weil mit denen gut befreundet, gerne mehr per PM.

empfehle als flache pedale die suspinIIIpro (wenns sein muss auch mit TI-achse)


----------



## luk! (13. August 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> fürchte aber, dass 5 pins nicht reichen


frag mal malibudeo, ob er dir noch ein paar mehr ranschweißt 

Die Pins sehen allerdings recht "aggressiv" aus, mit FiveTens reicht das vielleicht sogar, wenn  man nicht gerade RainAir heißt oder nur Wurzelteppiche fährt


----------



## Tante-Emma (13. August 2010)

@guru39

Sattel an dem gelben AC ist ein Sq Lab 611 Activ? Was ist das für ne Sattelstütze? Sattel sitzt schön weit hinten.


----------



## guru39 (13. August 2010)

Tante-Emma schrieb:


> @guru39
> 
> Sattel an dem gelben AC ist ein Sq Lab 611 Activ? Was ist das für ne Sattelstütze? Sattel sitzt schön weit hinten.



Sattel stimmt. Stütze Truvativ Stylo.


----------



## Kontragonist (13. August 2010)

luk! schrieb:


> Die Pins sehen allerdings recht "aggressiv" aus, mit FiveTens reicht das vielleicht sogar, wenn man nicht gerade RainAir heißt oder nur Wurzelteppiche fährt


 
Also auf den ersten Metern und nach den ersten kleinen Hüpferln haben die 5 Pins auch an meinen Adidas Spezial geklebt. Die Pedale sind super flach  man fühlt bei den dünnen Sohlen der Spezis die Achse recht deutlich durch. Mach morgen bei Gurus Puffbesucher-Tour mit, danach kann ich mehr zur Qualität sagen.

Der Eigentümer


----------



## Luke-VTT (13. August 2010)

Via Nicolai Custom Blog


----------



## Helius-FR (13. August 2010)

Ohne das Riesen N würd´s besser wirken. 

Ansonsten


----------



## Andi-Y (22. August 2010)

Hier mal wieder meins, mit ein paar kleinen Updates:





(18,5 kg, vor dem Frühstück, nach'm Pinkeln  )

@ Guru: Danke fürs Zentrieren, es läuft wieder wie geschmiert, wie immer nach einem "Pufftuning!!


----------



## guru39 (22. August 2010)

schönes Bild! Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mother lode (23. August 2010)

Mir gefällt das Helius AC von Luke super. 
Auffällig halt...
Wie kommst du mit der DT Steckachse an der Front zurecht? Hab selber (leider) nur die Schnellspannerversion.
Ich hab auch an einem AM mal den Monarch ausprobiert, aber anscheinend war die Druckstufe da sehr stark gedämpft, was sich etwas komisch anfühlte.

@ Andi:

Wie läßt sich das AFR bei 18,5kg denn bergauf pedalieren, oder wird es dafür gar nicht verwendet? Ich bin selber bei 17,3kg gelandet und ziemlich überrascht, wie gut das FR dann noch bergauf fährt. Bergab muß ich wohl gar nicht erst fragen...


----------



## Lynus (23. August 2010)

@mother lode: aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass Andi mit dem Bike (fast) jeden Berg hochkommt (= fährt). Und: Nein, nach der Bergab-Perfomance brauchst du nicht zu fragen... ;-)


----------



## guru39 (24. August 2010)

frisch geschlüpft


----------



## Kontragonist (24. August 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> frisch geschlüpft


 
Titan-Elox? I like!


----------



## guru39 (24. August 2010)

arrow silver!


----------



## flyingscot (24. August 2010)

Die neue Schwinge wird jetzt also auch beim AC verbaut...interessant.


----------



## Zep2008 (24. August 2010)

Was ist an der Schwinge neu?
Gibts es jetzt mehr Federweg, da Dämpfer ganz oben befestigt ist?


----------



## flyingscot (24. August 2010)

Die alte Schwinge des AM und ACs hatte zwei ovale Ausfräsungen auf jeder Seite (wie wohl aktuell noch beim Helius CC). Die neue, steifere hat nur noch eine Ausfräsung pro Seite.


----------



## Zep2008 (24. August 2010)

die "neue" Schwinge gibt es doch schon ein ganzes Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (24. August 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> arrow silver!



Aber auch elox oder?

Was ist eigentlich aus dem weißen Argon FR geworden, was Du mal im Laden hattest? War das nicht XL mit L Sitzrohr?


----------



## guru39 (24. August 2010)

Nein, gepulvert.

Das war ein Rocc und wurde seinem Besitzer leider gestohlen.


----------



## guru39 (24. August 2010)

Bis auf´s Schaltwerk


----------



## Kontragonist (24. August 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bis auf´s Schaltwerk



Was ist damit? Mut zur Farbe 

Was wiegt die Kiste?


----------



## guru39 (24. August 2010)

13,48Kg


----------



## frankweber (24. August 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> 13,48Kg


 

ziemlich langer Vorbau

Hast de meine pn gekriegt ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. August 2010)

Deine PN hab ich bekommen. Kümmer mich nächste Woche drum.


----------



## .t1mo (24. August 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein, gepulvert.
> 
> Das war ein Rocc und wurde seinem Besitzer leider gestohlen.



Sah auf dem ersten Bild so gar nicht nach Pulverbeschichtun aus, daher meine Frage 

Das ist natürlich sehr sehr ärgerlich. Das war aber nicht jenes wozu es hier letztens auch einen Thread gab?!


----------



## guru39 (24. August 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich sehr sehr ärgerlich. Das war aber nicht jenes wozu es hier letztens auch einen Thread gab?!



Doch.


----------



## tanchoplatinum (24. August 2010)

das arrow silver in matt wird bei uns auch immer sehr gern gesehen, und die rahmen mit dieser farbe werden oft mit einem "geile farbe" betitelt.

viel spass damit


----------



## Lynus (24. August 2010)

@Gürü: Hast du eine Ahnung zum späteren Einsatzbereich des Bikes ? Aufgrund des langen Vorbaus sieht´s fast schon trialmäßig aus.


----------



## guru39 (24. August 2010)

Den Besitzer könntest Du eventuell kennen, lomo.
Wenn ja, weißt Du mehr als wie isch


----------



## Lynus (24. August 2010)

@ Gürü: lomo? Ich nix lomo. Oder meinst du lomo als Kunden ?
Ansonsten, wenn ich den Besitzer kennen könnte, tipp ich auf den Exil-Badenser mit dem grünen FR.


----------



## guru39 (24. August 2010)

Lynus schrieb:


> Ansonsten, wenn ich den Besitzer kennen könnte, tipp ich auf den Exil-Badenser mit dem grünen FR.




Nein   

Du mänscht die Sau, die grad in "Kann´a´da" is


----------



## Lynus (24. August 2010)

jepp, hab versucht anzurufen - s'war kana da


----------



## guru39 (24. August 2010)

Sauerei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. August 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> artur, welche kefü fährst du da?



Thomas 
diese hier
--> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...2F0aWQ9MTk2JmhjPTEmc3o9MiZzcD0zMQ==&pnr=16904


----------



## softbiker (25. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Thomas
> diese hier
> --> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...2F0aWQ9MTk2JmhjPTEmc3o9MiZzcD0zMQ==&pnr=16904



HeY Thomas,
ich hab das Ding hier rummliegen. Allerdings zum klemmen fürs Tretlager und ohne bash oder mit gefösteltem bash vom artur.


----------



## Carnologe (28. August 2010)

Neuer Lenker. Von 680mm 38mm Rise auf 745mm 19mm Rise

Vorher






Nachher


----------



## BOSTAD (28. August 2010)

Ich lager meine Bikes auch im Tiefkühler, da bleiben die Teile schön fresh 

Ein schönes klassisches Feuerwehrmaschinchen


----------



## balticnor (28. August 2010)

Gefunden im Netz.

Helius ym 20" 





Wenn das man nicht das Kinderfahrrad überhaupt ist.......


----------



## c_w (28. August 2010)

Wenn das nicht mal eine Schande ist :/


----------



## acid-driver (28. August 2010)

sorry, aber das ging geht ja garnicht :kotz:


----------



## BOSTAD (28. August 2010)

Das finde ich gar nicht! Solche Bikes ermöglichen kleinwüchsigen Menschen den MTB-Sport und ist sicher kein Kinderrad. Eine tolle Sache!

Vom Look her erinnert mich es an das Hooligan von CD.


----------



## acid-driver (28. August 2010)

ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass es seinen zweck nicht erfüllt 

ich bin einfach froh, dass ich meins habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (28. August 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Das finde ich gar nicht! Solche Bikes ermöglichen kleinwüchsigen Menschen den MTB-Sport und ist sicher kein Kinderrad. Eine tolle Sache!
> 
> Vom Look her erinnert mich es an das Hooligan von CD.


 

Auf jeden Fall passt es rein in die Tiefkühltruhe


----------



## BOSTAD (28. August 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass es seinen zweck nicht erfüllt
> 
> ich bin einfach froh, dass ich meins habe



Tauschen möchte ich auch nicht


----------



## Ge!st (28. August 2010)

Ich finde das Bike oben cool, sieht auf den ersten Blick zwar etwas ungewöhnlich aus, aber ansonsten hat das Teil alles was ein gutes Bike ausmacht.

Ich denke auch, dass das Bike für einen kleinwüchsigen Menschen aufgebaut wurde. Wer Spaß am Biken hat, möchte auch ein gutes Rad fahren und ein Nicolai Rahmen ist doch eine Gute Wahl.


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. August 2010)

Nur an der Bodenfreiheit könnte man noch etwas arbeiten 
Ansonsten ein scharfes Teil, ist das ein Standard-AM oder custom-Geo?


----------



## Kontragonist (28. August 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Nur an der Bodenfreiheit könnte man noch etwas arbeiten
> Ansonsten ein scharfes Teil, ist das ein Standard-AM oder custom-Geo?



Custom: schau mal wie das Tretlager überhöht ist und wie die Druckstreben abknicken. Frag mich nur, warum der Hinterbau dann nicht direkt für 20" Räder gekürzt wurde


----------



## abbath (29. August 2010)

Platz für die Kurbel? Laufruhe? Müsste man mal mein Monstrum daneben stellen  Im verwinkelten Trail hab ich da schon verloren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (2. September 2010)

Hier dann mal komplett und aktuell


----------



## stuk (5. September 2010)

im uphillmodus


----------



## pratt (6. September 2010)

balticnor schrieb:


> Gefunden im Netz.
> 
> Helius ym 20"
> 
> ...



*Die Antwort hierzu findet Ihr in unten stehendem Video:*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7522897&postcount=928


----------



## KHUJAND (6. September 2010)

@stuk im uphillmodus



meinz auch.


----------



## Rhombus (6. September 2010)

pratt schrieb:


> *Die Antwort hierzu findet Ihr in unten stehendem Video:*
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7522897&postcount=928



Alter Schwede, wenn die Bikes nicht so gut wären, wäre der Kalle wohl schon längst Pleite. Ein unglaublich schlechter Verkäufer! Aber trotzdem symphatisch


----------



## stuk (6. September 2010)

@ khujand
meins ist (auf dem bild) mit heiligen unterstützung aber höher gefahren

leider ist der urlaub um, und hier sind die berge kleiner.....


----------



## dreamdeep (6. September 2010)

Da habe ich auch noch eines, vorletzte Woche im Vinschgau


----------



## stuk (6. September 2010)

immer wieder schön


----------



## abbath (6. September 2010)

...aber muss der Umwerfer so hoch sitzen?


----------



## dreamdeep (6. September 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> ...aber muss der Umwerfer so hoch sitzen?



Ja leider, sonst kollidiert er mit der Kettenstrebe. Ist zwar optisch nicht das Highlight, wiegt dafür aber auch nur 77g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ja leider, sonst kollidiert er mit der Kettenstrebe. Ist zwar optisch nicht das Highlight, wiegt dafür aber auch nur 77g.



deshalb wundert es mich einwenig warum dieser so tief sitzen darf ? 





schöner bash vom kuka-berlin


----------



## dreamdeep (7. September 2010)

Das ist doch ein directmount Umwerfer oder nicht?


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein directmount Umwerfer oder nicht?



ahh ja sehe ich jetzt auch... dachte schon .


----------



## stuk (7. September 2010)

wahrscheinlich ist der irgendwie an der kettenstrebe festgeschraubt und bewegt sich so mit nach oben?
oder nicht richtig eingestellt? frage mich eh wie das auf dem kleinen blatt aussehen würde???


----------



## dreamdeep (7. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich ist der irgendwie an der kettenstrebe festgeschraubt und bewegt sich so mit nach oben?


Genau


----------



## kuka.berlin (7. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich ist der irgendwie an der kettenstrebe festgeschraubt und bewegt sich so mit nach oben?
> oder nicht richtig eingestellt? frage mich eh wie das auf dem kleinen blatt aussehen würde???



Ja ist direktmount an der Kettenstrebe.
Der bewegt sich nur minimal nach unten beim Schaltvorgang auf das kleine Blatt.






 Kuka

@KHUJAND: Danke für die Blumen


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> @KHUJAND: Danke für die Blumen



Jan 
mach mir mal diesen hier fertich. 





DANKE


----------



## psc1 (7. September 2010)

... hmmm Khujand, son Teilchen hat der Jan auch gerade für mein AMchen gebastelt   - ist hoffentlich bald unterwegs zu mir...


----------



## kuka.berlin (8. September 2010)

psc1 schrieb:


> ... hmmm Khujand, son Teilchen hat der Jan auch gerade für mein AMchen gebastelt   - ist hoffentlich bald unterwegs zu mir...



Jap .. heute früh ist es raus gegangen..

 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (8. September 2010)

Der Jan hats halt drauf ;-D


----------



## psc1 (8. September 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Der Jan hats halt drauf ;-D



Genau 

@ Jan: danke, ich mache dann hier ne "Meldung"


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (8. September 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Der Jan hats halt drauf ;-D


kann ich nur bestätigen!bin auch überrascht wie stabil die Teile sind!trotz schlimmer Steinigung keine Macken!und dann noch das gewicht.....


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (11. September 2010)

Mein neues AFR...


----------



## abbath (11. September 2010)

Die Gabel noch in Rahmenfarbe lackieren lassen, dann isses perfekt.


----------



## dreamdeep (11. September 2010)

Das wäre mir zuviel. Am besten einfach in schwarz bzw. gegen ein schwarzes Casting tauschen.

Ansonsten sehr schickes AFR, gefällt mir gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (11. September 2010)

hätte nochmal ne frage dazu 

was ist das für ein lenker?
breite? gewicht?


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (11. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hätte nochmal ne frage dazu
> 
> was ist das für ein lenker?
> breite? gewicht?



Ist ein Answer ProTaper DH780.
Bei 780mm wiegt er 333g und ich fahr ihn mit 740mm/320g.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das wäre mir zuviel. Am besten einfach in schwarz bzw. gegen ein schwarzes Casting tauschen.
> 
> Ansonsten sehr schickes AFR, gefällt mir gut



oder perlrubinrot pulvern... das trifft die rote elox. farbe zu 100%


----------



## Boondog (13. September 2010)

... nicht perlrubinrot, sonder "nur" fire departement red...

hier meine Rennfeile nach dem Einsatz...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Luke-VTT (13. September 2010)

Yeah. Gutes Rad!


----------



## Jayjay94 (13. September 2010)

das gelbe afr is schick genau das selbe hab ich jez auch bestellt


----------



## aka (14. September 2010)

Auch in Gelb:


 


Der Vorbau wird noch gegen einen Syntace getauscht


----------



## stahlritzel (14. September 2010)




----------



## _raistlin (15. September 2010)

hier mal mein Helius AC mit geänderten Laufrädern und und Bremscheibe Vorn.
jetzt ist´s so wie ich´s haben wollte. evtl. werden die padale noch ersetzt.. aber nicht mehr dieses jahr:


----------



## acid-driver (15. September 2010)

also die bremsscheibe ist garnicht so mein fall...das rot ist einfach zu magenta^^

wenn die die pedale erst getauscht hast, wirst du nie wieder andere wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (15. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> also die bremsscheibe ist garnicht so mein fall...das rot ist einfach zu magenta^^
> 
> wenn die die pedale erst getauscht hast, wirst du nie wieder andere wollen



Ach jammer net  dann ist auch die Rohloff zu satt im vergleich zu dem lasierenden Effekt der anderen Elox-Teile. Und sowieso: die alten Magura-Scheiben sahen aus wie Omas Dauerwelle. Die Klick-Peddale müssen wohl sein, weil die bockschwere Getriebenabe sonst bei kleinen Sprüngen und Drops den Hinterbau unter den Füßen wegsaugt 

 Ich mach bloß Spaß: Ist ein toller Hobel! Bei diesem Aufbau ist es mir trotz der vielen Elox-Teile noch nicht zu viel des Guten  Die Farbkombi ist eben ein Klassiker. OK, der Spider an der Bremsscheibe und die Rohloff könnten besser passen, aber was solls, das ist ein Bike, keine Doktorarbeit in Farblehre 

I like


----------



## acid-driver (15. September 2010)

können wir uns auf "klassisch" bei den scheiben einigen? 

bin aber auch schon auf der suche nach den aktuellen, die sehen etwas geschmeidiger aus^^


----------



## _raistlin (15. September 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ach jammer net  dann ist auch die Rohloff zu satt im vergleich zu dem lasierenden Effekt der anderen Elox-Teile. Und sowieso: die alten Magura-Scheiben sahen aus wie Omas Dauerwelle. Die Klick-Peddale müssen wohl sein, weil die bockschwere Getriebenabe sonst bei kleinen Sprüngen und Drops den Hinterbau unter den Füßen wegsaugt
> 
> Ich mach bloß Spaß: Ist ein toller Hobel! Bei diesem Aufbau ist es mir trotz der vielen Elox-Teile noch nicht zu viel des Guten  Die Farbkombi ist eben ein Klassiker. OK, der Spider an der Bremsscheibe und die Rohloff könnten besser passen, aber was solls, das ist ein Bike, keine Doktorarbeit in Farblehre
> 
> I like


okay,
das thema rot hab ich auch im RL schon gehört.
die rohloff hätte ich strahlen und eloxieren lassen können.
ich habe mich absichtlich dagegen entschieden, da die nabe von meinem alten rad an das neue gewandert ist und ich finde man kann ruhig sehen, dass die nabe genau das tut wofür sie gemacht ist.... saugeil funktionieren und die zeit und die räder überdauern.
die scheibe vorne funktioniert saugeil im gegensatz zur sl scheibe und da nehme ich die farbabweichung um ein paar ° gerne in kauf. zumal die abweichung so gering ist, dass sie kaum auffällt.


----------



## Kontragonist (15. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> können wir uns auf "klassisch" bei den scheiben einigen?
> 
> bin aber auch schon auf der suche nach den aktuellen, die sehen etwas geschmeidiger aus^^



Nix für ungut  Omas Dauerwellen sind ja auch ein Klassiker


----------



## Testmaen (15. September 2010)

@Stahlritzel

Schönes AC! Welche Rahmengröße ist das ?


----------



## stahlritzel (16. September 2010)

größe des rahmen ist L. hauptrahmen ist broze elox. mit elfenbeinweißen
druckstreben


----------



## KHUJAND (16. September 2010)

Testmaen schrieb:


> @Stahlritzel
> 
> Schönes AC! Welche Rahmengröße ist das ?



nur die NICOLAI Sticker passen garnicht... 

@Testmaen
 verkaufst du deinen super Nonius Rahmen (siehe bikemarkt)  um dir einen Helius AC Rahmen zu kaufen ?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. September 2010)

stahlritzel schrieb:


>



mann kann das rad mit div. elox.  farben mischen,- aber ein Kawa güner NICOLAI schriftzug passt garnicht sorry.!


----------



## Testmaen (16. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @Testmaen
> verkaufst du deinen super Nonius Rahmen (siehe bikemarkt)  um dir einen Helius AC Rahmen zu kaufen ?



Nee, es sei denn du hast da was für's gleiche Geld bzw. wenig mehr für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. September 2010)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Nee, es sei denn du hast da was für's gleiche Geld bzw. wenig mehr für mich.



ne leider nicht...


----------



## Ge!st (16. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mann kann das rad mit div. elox.  farben mischen,- aber ein Kawa güner NICOLAI schriftzug passt garnicht sorry.!


Den grünen Schriftzug finde ich weniger krass als den weißen Hinterbau, der passt, wie ich finde, so gar nicht zum Hauptrahmen. Die Pedale in Rot passen meiner Meinung auch nicht.

Die Farbe vom Schriftzug lässt sich ja einfach durch neue Decals z.B. in Schwarz ändern. Den Hinterbau z.B. in der Rahmenfarbe oder schwarz. Die Pedale im passenden Grün würden dem Bike gut stehen, ansonst auch schwarz.

Das ist natürlich nur meine bescheidene Meinung, jeder hat halt seinen eigenen Geschmack.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. September 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> als den weißen Hinterbau, der passt sich ich finde so gar nicht zum Hauptrahmen.



du sprichst es an...  der weisse hinterbau passt farblich auch garnicht zum hauptrahmen. 
würd den nachträglich schw. matt pulvern. 



(wollte den user nicht noch weiter verunsichern)


----------



## acid-driver (16. September 2010)

evtl weiße gabel rein, mit grünen decals. dann passt das wieder


----------



## KHUJAND (16. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> evtl weiße gabel rein, mit grünen decals. dann passt das wieder



das geht auch...


----------



## Ge!st (16. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> (wollte den user nicht noch weiter verunsichern)


Wir machen ja nicht das Bike nieder, sondern "nur" die Farbgestaltung, die unserer Meinung nicht stimmig ist. Das ist also nicht böse gemeint, sondern sind farbliche Verbesserungsvorschläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (16. September 2010)

Ich find den Kawa-gruenen Sticker auf dem bronzenen Rahmen sau geil! ^^
Allerdings passt es wirklich nicht zu den dunkelgruenen Parts...


----------



## stahlritzel (16. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mann kann das rad mit div. elox.  farben mischen,- aber ein Kawa güner NICOLAI schriftzug passt garnicht sorry.!


dann schau dir mal den nicolai katalog 2008 an.
bei den pedalen muß ich euch recht geben die sind zur zeit vom schwarz/roten helius FR .
ansonsten bin ich mehr als happy mit meiner farbauswahl.
es ist nicht weiß sondern elfenbeinweiß


----------



## trek 6500 (16. September 2010)

naja , nur weils im 2008er katalog is , muss es ja nicht automatisch  gut ausseh´n .....


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. September 2010)

ich finds ok bis auf die Gabel!dieses Talasblau is einfach greislig und passt nie zu irgendwas!Gabel in weiß und passt!


----------



## guru39 (16. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> was was ?



Hier Artur extra für Dich


----------



## abbath (16. September 2010)

Warum nur für Artur? I like!


----------



## acid-driver (16. September 2010)

oho, seh ich da die neuen stormscheiben?

gibts die auch ohne bremse?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. September 2010)

ach du dickes ei
oh mann ey ,ich will endlich mein radl wieder aufbaun..


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. September 2010)

Rahmenfarbe ?


----------



## c_w (16. September 2010)

Warum man an ein AM 3 Kettenblätter schruabt erschliesst sich mir nicht (schneller die Forststraße runter oder was?) und die Felgen sind def. nicht mein Fall, aber sonst isses geil :-D
Blau ist eh meine Rahmenfarbe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (16. September 2010)

Sehr schönes AM! Die Sache mit den 3KB find ich auch nicht so überzeugend, aber wenn der Fahrer es so will. Das Bike taugt mir jedenfalls sehr.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. September 2010)

naja 3Kb kann ich schon nachvollziehn!wenn ich mitm Fr mal ne tour gefahren bin und es mal grade aus ging wär ich gern schneller gefahrn ,aber mit 38/26er vorne latscht schon recht flott ins Leere!aber für sowas kommt ja ab Winter noch ein Nonius in die Familie...


----------



## guru39 (16. September 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Rahmenfarbe ?



Pastelblau.


----------



## stuk (16. September 2010)

Fahre auch 3fach am AM, habe den Antrieb erstmal vom CC so übernommen. Aber bringt echte Vorteile bei Trail-touren hier im (leider) Flachland. Kommt also auf den Einsatz an...

mfg


----------



## Ge!st (16. September 2010)

YES das Bike kommt gut 

Was bei den Bildern auffällt: Der Schaltzug unterm Tretlager könnte etwas straffer verlegt sein und der relative große Bogen des Bremsschlauchs vom Bremsattel an der Gabel will mir auch nicht so recht gefallen. Aber sonst tipptop 

/edit:
Ich habe an meinem Freerider auch schon von Anfang an drei Kettenblätter statt zwei + Rockring, macht das Bike auch für längere Strecken tauglich und zuverlässige 3-fach-Kettenführungen gibt es ja schon seit Jahren.


----------



## nollak (16. September 2010)

Ey das mal ein sehr geiles AM, wuerd ich mir so auch direkt in Keller stellen


----------



## OldSchool (16. September 2010)

Sehe ich richtig und du hast den 760mm Vectorprügel eingebaut.

Habe meinen diese Woche geholt. Jetzt sind die Bremsleitungen zu kurz.


----------



## guru39 (16. September 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Sehe ich richtig und du hast den 760mm Vectorprügel eingebaut.



780ger. Sehr geil das Dingens


----------



## guru39 (16. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> oho, seh ich da die neuen stormscheiben?
> 
> gibts die auch ohne bremse?




klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (17. September 2010)

Sind irgendwelche Alligator Scheiben oder ? Die Storm sind arsch teuer Acid 50 Euro das Stück. Der Besitzer muss ein breites Kreus haben ich hab selbst mit meinen gecheateten 740 (Speci Griffe) schwierigkeiten :-D 

Ansonsten gefällt mir die Farbkombo sogar.


----------



## acid-driver (17. September 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Die Storm sind arsch teuer Acid 50 Euro das Stück.



stimmt, hast recht 
werd ich wohl auf die ersten "gebrauchten" warten müssen...


----------



## softbiker (17. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> 780ger. Sehr geil das Dingens



ARRRGG meiner ist noch nicht da.
Guru hast du eigentlich auch einen Syntace-Vorbau verbaut.
Ich will meinen Chromag drannschrauben. Aufer Homepage steht ja nix dass ich bei diesem Lenker ne geteilte Klemmung brauche.

Ist das ein Customrahmen also XL mit L Oberrohr?
Oder doch normaler L?
Und was für Felgen?
Ach ja und kannst du mal die Reibringhöhe des Storm SL-Rotors also der Bremsscheibe messen. Danke
Wunderschöner schnörkelloser Aufbau. Bekomme ich bei meiner Kiste einfach nicht hin.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier Artur extra für Dich




    DANKE mein bester  
haste supa hinnbekommen.


----------



## dreamdeep (17. September 2010)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2010)

frage mich nur, -warum man bei so einem schicken schlankem rahmen,-derart ballons verbauen muss.
soll jetzt keine kritik sein,- sehe da keine wesentl. vorteile jetzt in den fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (17. September 2010)

Glaubensfrage ! 

Ich habe eben HighRoller Semislick drauf gezogen da ich gleich mit der Elfe eine kleine FR Runde fahren gehe und morgen kommen wieder RainKings drauf für Belgien


----------



## guru39 (17. September 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> ARRRGG meiner ist noch nicht da.
> Guru hast du eigentlich auch einen Syntace-Vorbau verbaut.
> Ich will meinen Chromag drannschrauben. Aufer Homepage steht ja nix dass ich bei diesem Lenker ne geteilte Klemmung brauche.
> 
> ...



Ja, Lenker und Vorbau sind von Syntace.

Der Rahmen is ein ganz normaler in M.






KHUJAND schrieb:


> frage mich nur, -warum man bei so einem schicken schlankem rahmen,-derart ballons verbauen muss.
> soll jetzt keine kritik sein,- sehe da keine wesentl. vorteile jetzt in den fall.



Die Reifen sind nicht die die der Kunde wollte, er wollte NN in 2,4 welche aber im Moment nicht lieferbar sind.

Ich fahre in meinem AM 2,4 RQ nachdem ich die 2,2 RQ und die 2,4 Fatal Berts getestet hatte und mit diesen Reifen nicht zurecht gekommen bin.

Was spricht nach Deiner Erfahrung gegen breite Schlappen, komm mir aber bitte nicht mit der Optik?!


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> komm mir aber bitte nicht mit der Optik?!



doch auch...  aber ich hab gerade keinen bock auf ´ne reifendiskusion.


----------



## guru39 (17. September 2010)

eine Reifendiskusion!? Will ich auch nicht, bringt ja auch nichts


----------



## softbiker (17. September 2010)

Ich werf mal mountain king II 2,4 protection ein 
Leider auch noch nicht lieferbar


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2010)

also doch reifendiskusion ! ? ! ^^



guru39 schrieb:


>




 die seitlichen bilder gehen ja... aber das hier ist schon krass.  
ich möchte nicht auf so einen reifen wähend der fahrt von oben draufschauen .


----------



## Zep2008 (17. September 2010)

also, wir wird ein FA im Herbst zu rutschig, seit letzter Woche fahre ich einen MM in 2,35, das ist eine andere Welt, wie auf Schienen.
Nur vorne, für hinten reicht bergauf die Kondition nicht


----------



## derCyberbiker (17. September 2010)

So dann will ich mein CC nachdem ich es jetzt schon länger fertig habe auch mal vorstellen.


----------



## aka (17. September 2010)

Schick! Was wiegt das?


----------



## User85319 (17. September 2010)

Maaaan das hellblaue AM is krasshartgeil...hab nen harten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (17. September 2010)

Geht mir auch so. Ich komme auf das Ding nicht klar. Viel zu krass


----------



## trek 6500 (17. September 2010)

@cyber: ..sehr schönes helius !!!!


----------



## wildbiker (17. September 2010)

zum CC: meins wird auch so ähnlich aussehen, wenn mein Händler  bald mal in die Puschen kommen würde...könnt ichs auch mal posten..


----------



## c_w (18. September 2010)

Ach, das ist doch viel zu CC-lastig aufgebaut ;-)


----------



## stuk (18. September 2010)

mit dem CC Rahmen ist eben (fast) Alles möglich......

@wildbiker: wie laaaaaange dauert das denn noch?


----------



## wildbiker (18. September 2010)

Keene Ahnung, Händler meinte Anfang nä. (kommender) Woche.... boah.. ich kanns kaum noch erwarten... mmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn*schrei*


----------



## e.x.y. (18. September 2010)

doooo issäs....


----------



## Carnologe (18. September 2010)

Kein Update am Bike, dafür aber neue Fotos


----------



## Kontragonist (18. September 2010)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> doooo issäs....



Sauber! Darf man fragen, wie die Lösung jetzt aussah? Haben sie dir für nen fairen Preis die passende Gabel eingebaut?

Jetz ab in de Wald, Sattel runter und Bremsen auf 

Rock it
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (18. September 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Kein Update am Bike, dafür aber neue Fotos



pass auf, Marylin Manson versucht das Bike zu klauen....auf dem zweiten Bild ist er schon fast weg..


----------



## e.x.y. (18. September 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Sauber! Darf man fragen, wie die Lösung jetzt aussah? Haben sie dir für nen fairen Preis die passende Gabel eingebaut?
> 
> Jetz ab in de Wald, Sattel runter und Bremsen auf
> 
> ...




natürlich darf man fragen


----------



## Kontragonist (18. September 2010)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> natürlich darf man fragen
> helius für 2899 / + marzocchi 66 2010 für 289 /  ink. einkaufsgutschein für 500



Ja sau gut! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass bei denen so ein Deal möglich wär  Einen Teil vom Gutschein würde ich gleich raushaun für nen Lenker mit weniger Rise und einen weniger klobigen Vorbau, beides vlt. lieber in Schwarz, damit die Weißen Spots als Akzente rauskommen  im Moment zanken sich weiß und rot noch ein bisschen um die Vorherrschaft 

Aber echt: haste Verdammt gut klargemacht, das Teil  das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis dürfte unschlagbar sein  Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## powermac (19. September 2010)

Heute Vormittag bei uns im Wald ein Rudel entdeckt.


----------



## petete2000 (19. September 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Kein Update am Bike, dafür aber neue Fotos



eh.


----------



## Carnologe (19. September 2010)

petete2000 schrieb:


> eh.



Was sagt Papi dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## airri.de (20. September 2010)

Mein Nicolai Helius FR als Enduro aufgebaut





ca.15,6kg


----------



## Kuwahades (21. September 2010)

schönes Gerät. 
Aber warum ists so schwer mit Luftdämpfer ?
Meins wiegt mit dhx knapp 16kg


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (21. September 2010)

die Stütze allein macht ja schon ein halbes kilo...


----------



## softbiker (23. September 2010)

So ich schieb mal hier ein kleines Update nach, da mein Lenker jetzt auch gekommen ist und nach der ersten Testfahrt gestern, scheine ich endlich meine Offenbarung bezüglich Ergonomie und Sitzposition gefunden zu haben.
Lenker:





Snytace Vector in schlappen 78cm. Einfach ein geiles Gerät. 
Keine schmerzenden Ellbogen, aufrechte Sitzposition und sehr angenehm für die Hände. Hat mich gestern einfach nur glücklich gemacht.
Hier noch derzeitiger Stand. Was ich noch vorhabe.
Vented-Discs gegen Floating-Rotoren tauschen, endlich ne schwarze Kurbel. Silberne Stahlfelx gegen schwarze Kevlar-Leitungen tauschen, statt weißer Decals -> mattschwarze und die Reifenfrage ist immer noch nicht geklärt. Vorne kommt wieder RQ 2,4 drauf und hinten schwanke ich derzeit zwischen MountainKing II 2,4 Protection und X-King 2,4 Protection oder komplett 2,3er Baron.
Der Intense hinten muss wieder runter, ist absolut was für Endurofahrer aber wie ich finde aufgrund der Profildichte nur in 2,5 zu gebrauchen. Advantage vorne hat sich auch grad bei Nässe gut gemacht, BlackChilli fährt sich meiner Meinung nach aber immer noch am besten daher müssen wieder Contis her.
Wovon ich absolut überzeugt bin ist die Kombi Truvativ-Shiftguide mit der Stinker-Rolle, einfach ein Traum.



Jezt darf gemeckert werden!
Und vielleicht muss ich mal die Bedienungsanleitung für meine Kamera lesen. Die 10Mille-Megapixel sehen ja bescheiden aus.
PS: Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## KHUJAND (23. September 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Jezt darf gemeckert werden!



ja... so ein schönes bike,- hat bessere fotos verdient.


----------



## BOSTAD (23. September 2010)

Also ich würde dein Klingelschild schwärzen, man weiss nie, wer mitliest


----------



## psc1 (23. September 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Jezt darf gemeckert werden!




mecker: "kannst mal den Deckel für Klingel und Briefkasten lackieren!!!!!"


Hi,
aber dein bike gefällt mir, habe gerade den Vector in 76cm und 12° daheim
liegen und gedacht die Kröpfung nach hinten ist zu heftig (optisch), werde 
es dann aber doch mal am AM ausprobieren


----------



## psc1 (23. September 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Also ich würde dein Klingelschild schwärzen, man weiss nie, wer mitliest




hehe, da warste schneller ;-)


----------



## trek 6500 (23. September 2010)

....das meiner freundin...


----------



## wildbiker (24. September 2010)

ENDLICH... Hab meins wieder... und es fährt sich geil, geil geiler am geilsten... einfach unbeschreiblich, am besten nie mehr absteigen...

Bilder, eher schlecht, steht derzeit bei mir in der Wohnung... daher nur miese Handyquali, weil Eos schon eingepackt ist für die Tour... Bessere Bilder nachm urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (24. September 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> geil, geil geiler am geilsten... einfach unbeschreiblich, am besten nie mehr absteigen...



nicolai halt 

mir persönlich gefällt das gold nur bedingt. aber ist doch schön geworden. 
ist das der alte mountainking oder schon irgedwas neues von conti?

ach ja: was wiegts?


----------



## trek 6500 (24. September 2010)

super schön !! bronze (oder gold?) is nu auch nicht sooo meine farbe , hat aber was . sehr  nett !!! greez , k.


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. September 2010)

Mein 07er Helius FR Tourenhobel nähert sich inzwischen dem Endausbau ... getestet wird momentan wieder in Flumini / Sardinien. (Bild ist von heute Nachmittag)
- Dämpfer wieder auf 216/63 mit 400er Feder zurückgebaut, da harmonischer als mit dem 222/70er.
- Syntace Number Nine Pedale. Leicht, guter Grip und keine Angst nicht runterzukommen wenns hier in der Macchia mal neben rein geht.
- Aventura Twonav GPS mit Touratech Halter auf Ram-Mount Halter.
Ohne die zusätzlichen 2 Gummikugeln des Ram Mount Halters war selbst der gummigelagerte Touratech Halter mit dem Twonav überfordert.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> lg
> Wolfgang



Krasses Teil


----------



## wildbiker (25. September 2010)

Moin, Moin, thanks for your statments ...  janz kurz... Gewogen hab ichs noch nicht.

Ist der normale Conti Mountain King...

Jetze heißts erstmal Thüringen ich komme.. 1. artgerechter Ausritt..

Bis die Tage..


----------



## stuk (25. September 2010)

@ wildbiker.
naaaaaaaaaaa endlich!
schön ist es geworden, viel spaß damit und schönen urlaub
grüße


----------



## airri.de (25. September 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> die Stütze allein macht ja schon ein halbes kilo...



180g macht die Stütze und Sattel aus, hätte ich auch nicht erwartet.
Vorher hatte ich I-Beam Sattel + Stütze (600g) jetzt wiegt die Einheit 780g.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (25. September 2010)

ich meinte nur die KS alleine wiegt doch um die 500 g oder mehr!?weil doch kuwahades fragte woher die 16 kilo trotz luft kommen...aber egal... geiles Radel


----------



## Nifrodne (25. September 2010)

Dies ist mein: http://nifrodne.blogspot.com/

eine weiße und eine schwarze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (25. September 2010)

sehr schön - beide !!


----------



## wildbiker (29. September 2010)

So, wieder da... allerdings Tour wg. unerwarteter Krankheit abgebrochen... 
Egal, Resumee der letzten Tage, werde meine Race Face Kurbel noch vlt. dieses Jahr tauschen (mom. tendenz Richtung Truvativ) und mein Popo schreit nach einem bequemeren Sitzmöbel (derzeit Selle Italia Genuie Gel Signo)


----------



## KHUJAND (29. September 2010)

bodennebel gehabt ?


----------



## KHUJAND (29. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Krasses Teil



GENAU krasses teil  !

frage mich ernsthaft wie man "so" fahren kann ?


----------



## wildbiker (29. September 2010)

Ja, da hat es aus Eimern geregnet.. Handy-Kamera nass... Nebel war auch.


----------



## trek 6500 (29. September 2010)

.... warum sollte er so nicht fahren können berghoch natürlich ??) oder was meinst du ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (29. September 2010)

@wildbiker: du hast aber auch pech, da ist das bike endlich fertig und dann scheiß wetter und krank, gute besserung!!!
kurbel vielleicht ne stylo? oder wenn es edel sein soll ne noir mit gold???
meine noir hält jetzt schon 18 monate, selbst mit felskontakt am gardasee.


----------



## wildbiker (29. September 2010)

Danke...Die Noir in gold hatte ich schon gedacht bzw. die gefällt mir auch... Wenn die Kohle stimmt, kommt die auch dran. Gewichtseinsparungen sind immer willkommen. Morgen werd ichs mal wiegen und putzen...


----------



## wolfi_1 (29. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> GENAU krasses teil  !
> 
> frage mich ernsthaft wie man "so" fahren kann ?



Krass isses nicht - dafür robust aufgebaut und somit ca. 19 Kilo schwer.
(Ich wüsste allerdings kein Gramm, das ich hier einsparen möchte)

Alter Mann kommt damit auch Berg hoch (ohne Lift) und noch viel schöner Berg runter 

Über das Hirschgeweih am Lenker müssen wir nicht mehr diskutieren - dat bleibt so wie es ist.
(Ich stehe 100% zu diesem ästethischen Verbrechen)

Der Rest am Bike ist eh Mainstream und taugt für Tour bis Bikepark.

Wenns sein muss taugt das Teil auch für die 50km Picknickrunde mit der Gemahlin und Ibex Anhänger (Fürs Picknick + Badezeug und damit man nicht zu schnell für die Gattin wird).




(Foto: bei Piscinas / Sardinien)

Gruss aus Sardinien
Wolfgang


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2010)

is net meiner


----------



## stuk (30. September 2010)

schön
aber schlägt der ausgleichsbehälter so rum montiert nicht ans unterrohr?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (30. September 2010)

boar fett!schaut super aus!sach mal rainer isses möglich ein nonius in m in der gleichen farbkombi zu bekommen?


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> .....sach mal rainer isses möglich ein nonius in m in der gleichen farbkombi zu bekommen?




why not!


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> aber schlägt der ausgleichsbehälter so rum montiert nicht ans unterrohr?



nur wenn die Umlenkhebel aus Gummi wären


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (30. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> why not!


Glaube mal gelesen zu haben das der elox kram ned bei allen rahmen geht!Aber egal wenns geht...Top!!
Dann werden wir uns demnächst ma privat unterhalten müssen....
...gibt ja bald weihnachtskohle....


----------



## yulour (30. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> aber schlägt der ausgleichsbehälter so rum montiert nicht ans unterrohr?



Ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher dass der Dämpfer noch gedreht wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (30. September 2010)

ich denke auch


----------



## sluette (1. Oktober 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> schön
> aber schlägt der ausgleichsbehälter so rum montiert nicht ans unterrohr?



 
hoch lebe die pisa studie ...


----------



## stuk (1. Oktober 2010)

oh ein schlauer


----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2010)

fertsch 





















15,9kg.


----------



## DJT (1. Oktober 2010)

Wenn die Umlenkhebel noch schwarz wären


----------



## acid-driver (1. Oktober 2010)

gefällt mir richtig gut  

die vordere dämpferaufnahme sieht ziemlich eng aus. musste man da was basteln, damit das passt?


----------



## stuk (1. Oktober 2010)

dämpfer doch gedreht!?
schön geworden!!!
mfg


----------



## yulour (1. Oktober 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> die vordere dämpferaufnahme sieht ziemlich eng aus. musste man da was basteln, damit das passt?



eng  - nö, nix zu basteln.. reinbauen und gut.


----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> musste man da was basteln, damit das passt?




Nein, hat alles perfekt gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2010)

Da war ich zu langsam.


----------



## Helius-FR (1. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> fertsch
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich werd schon wieder Geil.


----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ich werd schon wieder *Geil*.




ich sag nur Puff


----------



## OldSchool (1. Oktober 2010)

Sehr gut Guru. habe den auch schon Mal im Auge gehabt aber irgendwie zurück gezuckt. Wenn du ein bisschen gefahren bist erzähl mal deine Eindrücke.

Wie fummelst du an den Einstellungsknöpfen auf dem Trail, oder drehst du den Dämpfer dafür um?


----------



## acid-driver (1. Oktober 2010)

ich seh gerade...ist bei mir ähnlich eng...


----------



## zwops (1. Oktober 2010)

herrliches bike....ich habe immer das orange meiner kinderzimmergardinen verdammt (jugendtrauma)...aber die hier verarbeitete farbe und die bilder sind wunderbar zur therapie 
vielleicht kann ich mir sowas ärztlich verordnen lassen und die kasse zahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helium (2. Oktober 2010)

Traumhaft


----------



## sibor-sonic (2. Oktober 2010)

Orange elox 2 Farbiger Steuersatz 

Hat es einen Grund warum der Aufkleber hinten am Sattelrohr immer 
auf der Schweißnaht sitzt


----------



## guru39 (2. Oktober 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wie fummelst du an den Einstellungsknöpfen auf dem Trail, oder drehst du den Dämpfer dafür um?



Da isn Werkzeug bei.


----------



## OldSchool (2. Oktober 2010)

Mit obligatorischen Flaschenöffner.;-)


----------



## Mythilos (2. Oktober 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Mit obligatorischen Flaschenöffner.;-)



ja, wenns mal wieder länger dauert...


----------



## nollak (2. Oktober 2010)

Wenn der Frust beim einstellen hochkommt


----------



## Bettina (2. Oktober 2010)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Orange elox 2 Farbiger Steuersatz
> 
> Hat es einen Grund warum der Aufkleber hinten am Sattelrohr immer
> auf der Schweißnaht sitzt



Nicht immer! Schau mal S-Rahmen an *duckundwech*


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Oktober 2010)

geil , das orange !!!  die wippe würd´mir schwarz auch besser gefallen , aber sonst : erste sahne !!!!! deins , guru -oder "kundenbike " ???


----------



## abbath (2. Oktober 2010)

Also ich find der Hebel passt z.B. wunderbar zur Kurbel. Passt wunderbar.


----------



## Xiper (2. Oktober 2010)

lange weile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (3. Oktober 2010)

..extreme langeweile .....


----------



## kindervater (3. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen.Hier mal meine alte Hupe.Hat zwar schon 13 Jahre auf dem Buckel, funktioniert aber immer noch super!Als Trombone 1997 geboren und 1998 dann bei Kalle auf Helius umgebaut.Der alte Trombone-Dämpfer hatte so seine Schwächen und wurde damals bei Kalle noch zum moderatem Kurs umgebaut.Hab das Glück, daß ich nur 35 Fahrminuten von Lübbrechtsen entfernt wohne. Die Tatsache, daß es den Rahmen (zwar in Verschiedenen Varianten) heute immer noch so gibt, ist in Zeiten immer schnellerer
Modellwechsel sehr außergewöhnlich und gibt dem Ganzen eine noch höhere Wertigkeit!! 




Könnte mal neue Bremsen gebrauchen.Ich liebeugel mit der hope tech m4.
Zum Teil wird die Bremse nicht so toll bewertet, ich habe hier in der Galerie
aber aber schon einige Räder damit gesehen.Darum mal die Frage an euch:
Ist die Bremse gut oder lieber die V2 ? Fahre gern ruppige Abfahrten und Trails, bin aber bestimmt kein Downhiller oder Bikepark-Freak. Allerdings lasse ich die Bremse auch schon mal schleifen. Für Antworten und Tipps währe ich euch sehr dankbar !!! Ob ich das Rad mal den Ruhestand gönne und dann ein AC oder AM ??? Wenn das liebe Geld nicht wer !!


----------



## kindervater (3. Oktober 2010)

kindervater schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.Hier mal meine alte Hupe.Hat zwar schon 13 Jahre auf dem Buckel, funktioniert aber immer noch super!Als Trombone 1997 geboren und 1998 dann bei Kalle auf Helius umgebaut.Der alte Trombone-Dämpfer hatte so seine Schwächen und wurde damals bei Kalle noch zum moderatem Kurs umgebaut.Hab das Glück, daß ich nur 35 Fahrminuten von Lübbrechtsen entfernt wohne. Die Tatsache, daß es den Rahmen (zwar in Verschiedenen Varianten) heute immer noch so gibt, ist in Zeiten immer schnellerer
> Modellwechsel sehr außergewöhnlich und gibt dem Ganzen eine noch höhere Wertigkeit!!
> Anhang anzeigen 196276
> 
> ...



Ich nochmal: Wie bekomme ich die Bilder größer in den Beitrag ?


----------



## Rhombus (3. Oktober 2010)




----------



## softbiker (3. Oktober 2010)

Rhombus schrieb:


>



Also das Ding ist doch einfach nur klasse.

Hope ist schön und schnieke. Ne alte M4 an dem Ding wär schon toll, ich rate dir aber zur saint. Knackig standfest und nicht so teuer ausserdem mit Mineralöl.


----------



## HypnoKröte (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich verkauf noch ne Mini fürs VR bei Interesse PM ;-)


----------



## stuk (3. Oktober 2010)

hallo kindervater,
sehr schönen klassiker hast du da!!!! verkaufe den nie, wirst du nur bereuen.

ich habe die neue hope m4 seit ein paar tagen auf dem AM und bin sehr begeistert. bilder in meiner galerie. habe lange zwischen v2 und m4 hin und her überlegt. die m4 soll nicht ganz so kräftig aber besser zu dosieren sein. die bremspower reicht aber mehr als aus.
was bei hope aber recht lange dauert ist das einfahren, die ersten abfahrten sind schon recht laut und "durchrutschend". darum vielleicht auch die schlechten test in den "Bravos".
und wenn dann mit dem floating-spider, ist grade wenn man mal schleifen lässt, besser, da hitzebeständiger und formstabiler
mfg


----------



## zwops (3. Oktober 2010)

...es trafen sich heute im Wald...











...das AM vom acid driver und das FR vom zwops


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (3. Oktober 2010)

Geplantes Treffen oder zufällig?

Was ist denn mit der Sattelstütze am AM passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (3. Oktober 2010)

geplant 

was soll mit der stütze passiert sein?
ist eine thomson mit kröpfung und die steckt bis zur kröpfung auch im rahmen


----------



## stuk (3. Oktober 2010)

und wie läuft das AM mit Stahl?


----------



## acid-driver (3. Oktober 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> und wie läuft das AM mit Stahl?



einfach nur GEIL!
war eine echte offenbarung heute. 

den dhx air hab ich direkt in den bikemarkt geschmissen. nie wieder luft am enduro...


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Oktober 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> den dhx air hab ich direkt in den bikemarkt geschmissen. nie wieder luft am enduro...



Sag ich doch, coil ist das einzig Wahre im AM


----------



## acid-driver (3. Oktober 2010)

muss ich nur die 408g mehrgewicht wieder einsparen...wo gibts die leichtesten titanfedern?


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Oktober 2010)

@kindervater : schönes teil !!!!! ja net verkaufen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (3. Oktober 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> muss ich nur die 408g mehrgewicht wieder einsparen...wo gibts die leichtesten titanfedern?



DSP sind recht leicht. Hängt aber auch immer von der Länge und der Härte ab. DSP ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Tipp, wenn Du direkt bestellt ist das preislich im Rahmen und der Service ist 1A:
http://www.diverse-mfg.com/mtb/titaniummtbshockspring.html


----------



## acid-driver (3. Oktober 2010)

stimmt. preis geht wirklich. 
hast du deine direkt bestellt? 
kann ich wohl aber leider erst in richtung weihnachten drüber nachdenken. aber infos sammeln geht ja schon mal


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Oktober 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hast du deine direkt bestellt?


Yep, habe schon zwei dort bestellt. Wie gesagt, der Service ist 1A, Mails werden in windeseile beantwortet und die Ware sofort versendet, typisch USA eben, da könnte sich so manche Deutsche Firma eine Scheibe von abschneiden


----------



## stuk (3. Oktober 2010)

acid, hört sich gut an.


----------



## guru39 (3. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Yep, habe schon zwei dort bestellt. Wie gesagt, der Service ist 1A, Mails werden in windeseile beantwortet und die Ware sofort versendet, typisch USA eben, da könnte sich so manche Deutsche Firma eine Scheibe von abschneiden



Sind die auch auf Nicolai geschimmt?


----------



## OldSchool (3. Oktober 2010)

kindervater schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.Hier mal meine alte Hupe.Hat zwar schon 13 Jahre auf dem Buckel, funktioniert aber immer noch super!Als Trombone 1997 geboren und 1998 dann bei Kalle auf Helius umgebaut.Der alte Trombone-Dämpfer hatte so seine Schwächen und wurde damals bei Kalle noch zum moderatem Kurs umgebaut.Hab das Glück, daß ich nur 35 Fahrminuten von Lübbrechtsen entfernt wohne. Die Tatsache, daß es den Rahmen (zwar in Verschiedenen Varianten) heute immer noch so gibt, ist in Zeiten immer schnellerer
> Modellwechsel sehr außergewöhnlich und gibt dem Ganzen eine noch höhere Wertigkeit!!
> Anhang anzeigen 196276
> 
> ...




Meins hat eine ähnliche Geschichte habe es 2000 umbauen lassen. Fährt allerdings mein Bruder heute.

Ist der Sattel ein "DH Hammer by Jo Klieber"? Habe auch noch so einen.


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sind die auch auf Nicolai geschimmt?



Du meinst den DUELER Dämpfer? Über den Dämpfer kann ich Dir nichts sagen, habe nur die Titanfedern dort bestellt.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Oktober 2010)

zwops schrieb:


> ...es trafen sich heute im Wald...



DANKE für die einladung  acid-driver


----------



## BOSTAD (4. Oktober 2010)

Meine allgemeine Einladung in den Taunus für ne schöne Enduro Tour steht auch noch.
Also wer Lust hat, mal was anderes zu sehen, MELDEN!

Habe noch bis zum 15.10 frei


----------



## guru39 (4. Oktober 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (4. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schöner Aufbau, bis auf den Sattel und die Riserbar


----------



## guru39 (4. Oktober 2010)

Der Aufbau ist nicht von mir, hab das Rad als Kommiware Gestern von nem
Händlerkollegen geholt.

Ich finde den Aufbau aber auch recht stimmig


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Aufbau aber auch recht stimmig



findich auch... die silbernen anbauteile finden sich wieder im bike.


----------



## softbiker (4. Oktober 2010)

naja also für bergab o.k. wenn man mal davon absieht dass daran nur die schwersten parts verbaut sind, hat das Ding doch bestimmt über 17KG


----------



## luk! (4. Oktober 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> dass daran nur die schwersten parts verbaut sind



Nanana, immerhin wurde bei der Sattelklemme aufs Gewicht geachtet 
Außerdem ist ein Luftdämpfer drin 

Mir gefällts eigentlich gut, und wenn man diese Eichhörnchenschlinge vom Schaltwerk, die der Größe nach eher für Hirsche geeignet scheint, entfernt, gefällt es mir sogar uneigentlich gut. Hat halt einen leichten Retro-Touch.


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Oktober 2010)

...schönes ding , bis auf sattel , rizer , felgenaufkleber ... noch was zu meckern ..neee


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. Oktober 2010)

hey rainer hast dus mal probegefahrn?funktioniert der dhx air im FR?


----------



## kindervater (4. Oktober 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Meins hat eine ähnliche Geschichte habe es 2000 umbauen lassen. Fährt allerdings mein Bruder heute.
> 
> Ist der Sattel ein "DH Hammer by Jo Klieber"? Habe auch noch so einen.



Ja OldSchool ist der Sattel. Das Ding ist aber auch langsam fertig, brauche mal einen anderen. Ansonsten habt ihr wohl Recht und ich werd die Mühle bestimmt noch nicht in Rente schicken!! Aber neue Bremsen sollten schon noch dran. An Hypnokröteanke für dein Angebot, aber ich denke die Mini ist ein wenig schwach, das Rad wiegt 16Kg und ich so um die 85 Kg.
Der Tipp von Softbiker mit einer alten m4 hört sich auch nicht schlecht an. Oder doch Tech m4 ? Saint ?........


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Oktober 2010)

Mein aktueller Aufbau, jetzt mit Ardent 2.6, Po1nt Podium Pedale und Race Face Atlas FR. 

EDIT:
... und gleichzeitig die letzten Bilder, der Rahmen ist verkauft. *schnief*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (4. Oktober 2010)

schick, schick. 

was wiegt der atlas?




KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE für die einladung  acid-driver



sorry, war spontan. 

schick mir doch mal per pn deine handynummer, dann ruf ich das nächste mal kurz an, wenn ich wieder nach witten fahre 

bist natürlich, wie alle anderen in die haard eingeladen. ist aber fürchte ich nicht allzu spannend


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Oktober 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> was wiegt der atlas?



331g ungekürzt mir 78cm.


----------



## acid-driver (4. Oktober 2010)

hast du evtl auch ein bild von vorne gemacht? der rize sieht nämlich ganz brauchbar aus. 

der boobar war mir zu hoch... 

hab jetzt den nukeproof warhead 760 flatbar dran. wiegt 297g  aber komplett flach ist irgendwie auch nicht so mein ding...


----------



## der-gute (4. Oktober 2010)

Kann nicht endlich mal jemand ein AM in XL verkaufen;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Oktober 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hast du evtl auch ein bild von vorne gemacht? der rize sieht nämlich ganz brauchbar aus.



Ja klar:


----------



## Tante-Emma (4. Oktober 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Kann nicht endlich mal jemand ein AM in XL verkaufen;-)



Geschieht doch, bei Nicolai.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (4. Oktober 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Meine allgemeine Einladung in den Taunus für ne schöne Enduro Tour steht auch noch.
> Also wer Lust hat, mal was anderes zu sehen, MELDEN!
> 
> Habe noch bis zum 15.10 frei



Nächste Woche das ION in Winterberg ausfahren? 
Hätte auch frei...


----------



## BOSTAD (4. Oktober 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Nächste Woche das ION in Winterberg ausfahren?
> Hätte auch frei...



Hört sich gut an. Habe nur keine Lust auf Regen in Winterberg.
Wann genau? Am liebsten unter der Woche.


----------



## WODAN (4. Oktober 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. Habe nur keine Lust auf Regen in Winterberg.
> Wann genau? Am liebsten unter der Woche.





 Das ION ist schon wasserfest.
Unter der Woche habe ich auch Zeit > PM


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Oktober 2010)

@dreamdeep : ..warum denn verkauft , so´n geiles teil ??????


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. Oktober 2010)

womöglich holt er sich was noch geileres...und soll ja auch Leute geben die mit einem Rad auskommen!


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @dreamdeep : ..warum denn verkauft , so´n geiles teil ??????



Keine Sorgen, kommt ja ein neues. Seit der Eurobike musste ich einfach ein AM mit Angleset haben und das wird nicht weniger schön werden 

Btw. hab mir vorhin die neue RS Reverb bestellt, kann es kaum erwarten, endlich eine optisch schöne Remote Stütze fürs AM.

EDIT: genau, Frank hat's verstanden


----------



## c_w (4. Oktober 2010)

Viel Spaß mit der Elchschlinge ;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Oktober 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit der Elchschlinge ;-)



Meinst Du das im Bezug auf die Remotestütze? War jetzt 2 Jahre mit der KS und Schlinge unterwegs, hat mich nie gestört.


----------



## c_w (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich wart' weiter auf ne gute Stütze, die den Zug für die Remote unten hat... wir haben nicht endlich die Schlingen an Schaltwerken hinter uns gebracht, um uns jetzt solche Dinger ans Rad zu dödeln ;-)
Aber das gehört hier nicht hin... aber berichte doch mal, wie die Stütze so ist dann. Ich bin mit meiner Joplin auch top zufrieden


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Keine Sorgen, kommt ja ein neues. Seit der Eurobike musste ich einfach ein AM mit Angleset haben und das wird nicht weniger schön werden
> 
> Btw. hab mir vorhin die neue RS Reverb bestellt, kann es kaum erwarten, endlich eine optisch schöne Remote Stütze fürs AM.
> 
> EDIT: genau, Frank hat's verstanden



wo hast du die denn bestellt!ich überleg schon die ganze zeit zwischen der reverb und der hilo von xfusion hin und her!CB und KS mag ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (4. Oktober 2010)

@c_w: stimmt, das wäre das Optimum, gibt es halt leider nicht (in annehmbarer Optik). 
Aber wie schon gesagt, auch wenn das auf den Fotos etwas heftig aussieht, in der Praxis hat mich das noch nie gestört, da sind mir die Vorteile einer Remote wesentlich wichtiger, als eine kleine Kabelschlinge.


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Oktober 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> wo hast du die denn bestellt!ich überleg schon die ganze zeit zwischen der reverb und der hilo von xfusion hin und her!CB und KS mag ich nicht



Bei GoCycle bestellt, soll ende Obtober lieferbar sein. Die 10mm absenkung der Hilo wären mir zu wenig, finde die 12,5cm schon eher knapp.
http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/16919/


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. Oktober 2010)

danke dir!werd ich mal schaun!ich bin nur 1 80 und fahr nen M Rahmen!die 125mm der Ks i950 haben für mich einwandfrei gepasst aber die Quallität der Stütze war leider miserabel!


----------



## stuk (4. Oktober 2010)

ich habe 3 ks durch und warte auf eine funktionierende ohne schlinge....


----------



## Ge!st (4. Oktober 2010)

Was macht ihr nur mit euren KS-Stützen? 

Ich habe eine i900 seit über einem Jahr im Einsatz und eine i950 seit etwas über 2 Monaten und habe mit beiden Stützen keine Probleme. Die i900 habe ich noch nicht ein einziges Mal gewartet.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Oktober 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> schick mir doch mal per pn deine handynummer, dann ruf ich das nächste mal kurz an, wenn ich wieder nach witten fahre
> bist natürlich, wie alle anderen in die haard eingeladen. ist aber fürchte ich nicht allzu spannend



ich besitze kein handy. 

wir (Fam.) waren am sonntach in Haltern am See. ,-erst im Römer museum,-danach ne schöne bootsfahrt übern Halterner See


----------



## acid-driver (5. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich besitze kein handy.
> 
> wir (Fam.) waren am sonntach in Haltern am See. ,-erst im Römer museum,-danach ne schöne bootsfahrt übern Halterner See



sowas gibts?  dann nehm ichs festnetz 

mit der möwe? diesem rapsölbetriebenen schiff, wo man ja nicht hinterhersegeln darf?


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Oktober 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> sowas gibts?  dann nehm ichs festnetz
> 
> mit der möwe? diesem rapsölbetriebenen schiff, wo man ja nicht hinterhersegeln darf?



4x ja.


----------



## softbiker (25. Oktober 2010)

So nun hab ich mal an meinem Rahmen diese häßlichen weissen Decals runtergerissen, und naja was soll ich sagen: natura schaut zig-mal schöner aus. Jetz papp ich die schwarzen welche ich jetz daheim liegen hab nicht mehr drann.
Allerdings sollte es schon ein Erkennungszeichen haben.
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken dass N am Gusset in schwarz zu gestalten also links und rechts.
Hat hierfür jemand eine Vectorgrafik für nen Aufkleber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (25. Oktober 2010)

nehme doch einen lackstift und fülle das N


----------



## pfalz (25. Oktober 2010)

den schriftzug gibts doch auf der homepage...ist da nichts dabei? Unter service -> grafiken


----------



## softbiker (26. Oktober 2010)

Also auf der HP-steht da nur der N-Maschinenbau-Banner. Das zwar in 3 verschiedenen Dateitypen ist aber trotzdem nicht gerade üppig.
Zumal mein N aus dem Decalset auch nur mit ziehen und drücken auf dem Steuerrohr gepasst hat.
Und gelackt wird da gar nix. Seid ja wahnsinnig!
Naja muss ich mir halt den Matrizze machen und dass Ding per Hand ausschneiden.
Bin schon auf Bike-Entzug, da noch einige Sachen beim Alu-Chefkoch sind . Aber ich seh schon vor mir! So schön.


----------



## gravityjunkie (27. Oktober 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Also auf der HP-steht da nur der N-Maschinenbau-Banner. Das zwar in 3 verschiedenen Dateitypen ist aber trotzdem nicht gerade üppig.
> Zumal mein N aus dem Decalset auch nur mit ziehen und drücken auf dem Steuerrohr gepasst hat.
> Und gelackt wird da gar nix. Seid ja wahnsinnig!
> Naja muss ich mir halt den Matrizze machen und dass Ding per Hand ausschneiden.
> Bin schon auf Bike-Entzug, da noch einige Sachen beim Alu-Chefkoch sind . Aber ich seh schon vor mir! So schön.



Lass es doch hier machen: http://apliquet.dbap.de/index.php?screen=dstore.overview&mpid=776&page=0
Die machen dir jede gewünschte Größe. Nicht wundern, dass das klassische "N" und "Nicolai" nicht auf der Homepage zu finden sind - sie machen die trotzdem.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Oktober 2010)

joo fährt sich ganz gut.


----------



## Testmaen (30. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> joo fährt sich ganz gut.



Holla die Waldfee, sehr schick. Farbe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (30. Oktober 2010)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee, sehr schick. Farbe ?



bin es heute mal probe gefahren (inkl. foto gemach)
es gehört dem Vincent von Nicolai.
Farbe ist RAW


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (30. Oktober 2010)

geil!Vorbau und Umlenkhebel schwarz,Felgenaufkleber weg,dann wärs  in meinen Augen perfekt!


----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> joo fährt sich ganz gut.



Bild is schoiße  Baik is goil


----------



## sluette (31. Oktober 2010)

die kiste hat der vinc doch schonmal hier vorgestellt, allerdings mit BBox. würde mich mal interessieren warum er nun HS fährt.


----------



## c_w (31. Oktober 2010)

Naja, die BBox war doch einer der ganz wenigen Prototypen von Nicolai, wenn nicht sogar der einzige funktionstüchtige... das Kalle den vll jetzt andersweitig braucht könnte ja nen Grund sein.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Oktober 2010)

nee die b-box ist kaputt... gegangen (worden)


----------



## thunder666 (31. Oktober 2010)




----------



## der-gute (3. November 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


>



Moin Lakekeman

was genau hat denn die Custom Geo Aufpreis gekostet?

ich denke grade über einen steileren Sitzwinkel nach, der dann im SAG zum normalen Sitzwinkel aus dem Geochart mutiert.

ich bin einfach zu groß!


----------



## lakekeman (3. November 2010)

330,- hat die Custom Geo gekostet.


----------



## der-gute (3. November 2010)

is bei sowas ein 1.5 Steuerrohr mit drin oder koscht des dazu noch extra?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (3. November 2010)

Keine Ahnung, ich wollte keins  Da musst du eventuell mal direkt nachfragen.


----------



## der-gute (3. November 2010)

oha, du meinst gleich so offensiv werden?

;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (3. November 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> 330,- hat die Custom Geo gekostet.



Hast Du den Lenkwinkel mal gemessen?


----------



## lakekeman (3. November 2010)

Ist ein bischen flacher geworden als auf der Maßrahmenzeichnung, knapp 66°.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. November 2010)

Danke!


----------



## Kuwahades (4. November 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


>



die Geo sieht, echt hammermässig nach Downhill aus, gefällt mir richtig gut. 
sieht echt aus, wie ein ordentliches Arbeitsgerät


----------



## Parolli (6. November 2010)

Hi, welche Farbe hat denn dein Nicolai?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (6. November 2010)

gar keine


----------



## soul_ride (9. November 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10065


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (9. November 2010)

Das ist ein saugeiler Kurs und saugeil gefahren 

selbst bei trockener Witterung fände ich das eine sehr sportliche Leistung 

tiefste Verneigung - erste Sahne!


----------



## RaceFace89 (9. November 2010)

klasse video! 
hat zufällig jemand bilder von schneidis megavalanche bike das auf der eurobike war (das auch im nicolai eurobike-video vorgestellt)


----------



## joseppe (9. November 2010)

auf dem trail geht es teilweise ja knüppeldick zur sache!


----------



## stuk (20. November 2010)

mein AM mit einigen updates (2fach und Kefü folgt noch)


----------



## guru39 (20. November 2010)

sähr groß, aber geil 

was wiegt die Karre?


----------



## stuk (21. November 2010)

danke
nextmal werden die kleineren bilder genommen.
gewicht 14.4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (21. November 2010)

So muß ein Nicolai aussehen!
Gefällt mir


----------



## Vostep (25. November 2010)

Möchte mein Helius auch gerne zeigen


----------



## aka (25. November 2010)

Vostep schrieb:


> Möchte mein Helius auch gerne zeigen
> Anhang anzeigen 199213


Passend zum Winter 
Hast du es mal gewogen?


----------



## Vostep (25. November 2010)

> Passend zum Winter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja 11,7 kg ohne Kettenfett


----------



## OldSchool (25. November 2010)

Vostep schrieb:


> Möchte mein Helius auch gerne zeigen
> Anhang anzeigen 199213



Ist das ein XL?


----------



## aka (25. November 2010)

Dem Steuerrohr nach eher kein XL.
Ist aber recht leicht, Teileliste würde mich interessieren.


----------



## c_w (25. November 2010)

Sattelstütze, Spacerturm, Vorbeu.... *brrrr*


----------



## aka (25. November 2010)

Ich finds von den Teilen her stimmig, silbern ist mal was anderes als dieses Einheitsschwarz.
Und die Sitzposition muß dem Fahrer passen, weniger dem Betrachter 
Bikes von Großen sehen oftmals seltsam aus, liegt wohl auch an der Sehgewohnheit.


----------



## guru39 (25. November 2010)

ich find die Karre schick, mal was anderes


----------



## Kontragonist (25. November 2010)

Warum ist beim CC der Zug für den Umwerfer eigentlich immer noch am Oberrohr verlegt? Passt gar nicht mehr in meine Sehgewohnheiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (25. November 2010)

jaja , die sehgewohnheiten ... find´s schick - bis auf den ellenlangen vorbau ---und : nein , guru - du musst das jetzt nicht wieder kommentieren ... danke !


----------



## Vostep (26. November 2010)

Ist ein L, ich bin 1,82 das passt wie angegossen.
Naben,Schnellspanner,Kurbel,Sattelstütze,Sattelklemme,Vorbau,BoBo,wie es sich für einen ehemaligen Schwarzwälder gehört von Tune
Spacer von Reset
Schaltung Sram X0
Felge Mavic 819 mit Fat Albert 2,25 UST
Bremsen Avid Elixir mit Goodridge Stahlflex-Leitungen
Gabel und Dämpfer Fox
Lenker und Griffe Syntace
Kettenblätter TA
Züge Jagwire
ansonsten Titan und Aluschrauben
als einzige japanische Teile die Pedale


----------



## guru39 (26. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> : nein , guru - du musst das jetzt nicht wieder kommentieren ... danke !




 

lass es doch einfach..... Trekchen.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. November 2010)

fertisch


----------



## blutbuche (26. November 2010)

..wieso ICH , du bemängelst doch ständig ! meine kommentare - find ich ein bike gut , hast du mit sicherheit was  an meiner meinung  zu meckern , find´ich´s ********, unterstellst du mir , ich hätte keine ahnung .. das kann nicht nicht "gut sein lassen" .-

@soerweiwelfrank : ...schön geworden ! was  ist  das für ein sattel ??? greez ,k.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. November 2010)

Selle italia filante!kommt aber noch weg und was bequemeres drauf,weil der ist absoluter mist...ich glaub direkt auf der Stütze sitzen wär gemütlicher


----------



## guru39 (26. November 2010)

Ich hab nie behauptet das Du keine Ahnung hast Trekchen! Mir ging es hier nur um Deine Ausdrucksweise, die ist nämlich manchmal nicht ok nach meiner Meinung.



trek 6500 schrieb:


> brech in`s essen ......



Das ist alles.

Wenn Kritik dann Konstruktiv!

Und jetzt bitte Frieden


----------



## blutbuche (26. November 2010)

weisse  fahne  schwenk´...


----------



## Luke-VTT (26. November 2010)

Frank, Dein FR ist der Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (26. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> weisse  fahne  schwenk´...






@Marcel,

der Hammer


----------



## Luke-VTT (26. November 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Marcel,
> 
> der Hammer



Jetzt bin ich verwirrt  SOERWEIWELFRANK heißt Marcel?! Egal, selbst wenn er Peter Pan hieße, das FR rockt dermaßen


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. November 2010)

danke!
demnächst gibts mal Bilder im freien...
@luke,ich heis Marcel das Frank hinter Soerweiwel sollte Franke heisen (Nachname)aber da gabs nicht genug Buchstaben ...


----------



## Deleted 83484 (26. November 2010)

Das polierte: sehr fein!!!!

Das i-Tüpfelchen wäre jetzt, wenn die Gabel auch poliert wäre.....


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (27. November 2010)

hatte ich mal,aber durch das magnesium in den tauchrohren hält der glanz nicht lange und es wird sehr schnell fleckig!


----------



## kroiterfee (27. November 2010)

das fr ist dicke porno!. fürs zurückschauen nach dem cc bin ich grad zu faul.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (27. November 2010)

Sehr geiles N Marcel


----------



## Ti-Max (27. November 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Sehr geiles N Marcel



Dem schließe ich mich an

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## pfalz (28. November 2010)

Sehr schickes FR


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Dezember 2010)

ich hab seltsamerweise immer Bilder "von hinten"  diesmal einz von vorne.


----------



## psc1 (2. Dezember 2010)

@ Khujand: Sehr schick (und so ganz ohne Schnee) 

Wird mal Zeit, dass ich meinen Bock feddisch mache...


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Dezember 2010)

psc1 schrieb:


> @ Khujand: Sehr schick (und so ganz ohne Schnee)
> 
> Wird mal Zeit, dass ich meinen Bock feddisch mache...



    DANKE ! 
das bild is vom letzten WE es war bitter kalt aber sonnig.


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (6. Dezember 2010)

Hello beisammen!

Hat denn jemand zufaellig ein Bild von dem aktuellen AM in Rahmengroesse XL?

THX


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2010)

das hier finde ich sehr schön...


----------



## stuk (7. Dezember 2010)

wenn ne weisse gabel drinn wäre......


----------



## der-gute (7. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das hier finde ich sehr schön...



biste dir sicher, das das XL is?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (7. Dezember 2010)

Sieht aber sehr schick aus!


----------



## softbiker (8. Dezember 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> biste dir sicher, das das XL is?



Also ich bin mir sicher dass das Größe L ist. Für ein XL ist das Steuerrohr viel zu kurz.


----------



## Nifrodne (11. Dezember 2010)




----------



## rigger (11. Dezember 2010)

Schick!


----------



## Helius-FR (11. Dezember 2010)

Diese Gabel Entstellt JEDEN Rahmen finde ich.


----------



## Helius-FR (11. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>



Helius in Bronze... 
Soweit Geil, aber an den kleinen NICOLAI Aufkleber kann ich mich nicht gewöhnen.


----------



## blutbuche (13. Dezember 2010)

...gefällt mir auch net wirklich , mit dem mini dingens ...  das bike ansonsten is natürlich sehr schön ...


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Dezember 2010)

DANKE *trotzdem*  

die kleinen rahmenaufkl. halten unwahrseinlich gut auf dem elox. deshalb u.a. habe ich sie kleben.


----------



## Helius-FR (13. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE *trotzdem*
> 
> die kleinen rahmenaufkl. halten unwahrseinlich gut auf dem elox. deshalb u.a. habe ich sie kleben.



Auch die großen Kleben Wunderbar -Hält bereits seid 2004


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhombus (13. Dezember 2010)

Schön warm machen! Vor allem den Rahmen. Und dann fleißig rakeln. Dann hälts.

Aber ich finde den kleinen Sticker cool!


----------



## Ti-Max (13. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> deshalb u.a. habe ich sie kleben.



Und vor allem wegen der Gewichtsersparnis ... 

Artur, wieviel wog Dein AM nochmal gleich

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Luke-VTT (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde die kleinen Aufkleber deutlich schöner als die großen...


----------



## JAY-L (13. Dezember 2010)

Nifrodne schrieb:


>



Hier fehlt ne grüne VR nabe.

Ansonsten Top!


----------



## blutbuche (13. Dezember 2010)

..und ne grüne klemme käm´noch gut -  !!!


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Dezember 2010)

@Nifrodne 
was wiegt dein bike ? 11-12 kg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..und ne grüne klemme käm´noch gut - !!!


 
Ne alte Regel sagt, Vorbau und Sattelklemme immer gleichfarbig. Stimmt imho meistens, wenn man sich manche "Stilbrüche" anschaut.


----------



## blutbuche (13. Dezember 2010)

ach gott , der stil ......


----------



## acid-driver (13. Dezember 2010)

ich dachte, die regel sagt, vorbau und sattelstütze von der gleichen firma? 

mir gefällt meine rote klemme zu dem schwarzen thomson vorbau


----------



## Helius-FR (13. Dezember 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ne alte Regel sagt, Vorbau und Sattelklemme immer gleichfarbig. Stimmt imho meistens, wenn man sich manche "Stilbrüche" anschaut.





acid-driver schrieb:


> ich dachte, die regel sagt, vorbau und sattelstütze von der gleichen firma?
> 
> mir gefällt meine rote klemme zu dem schwarzen thomson vorbau




Und ich dachte Sattelklemme und Steuersatz (oder zumindest Spacer)


----------



## acid-driver (13. Dezember 2010)

soll doch jeder machen, wie er mag


----------



## Nifrodne (13. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @Nifrodne
> was wiegt dein bike ? 11-12 kg ?


 
10,4 kg auf foto.

aber jetzt 9.47 im licht-setup
- conti twister reifen
- frm kettenblatter
- hellore adapter
- ..


----------



## blutbuche (13. Dezember 2010)

..die gabel , die gabel .... da tun die äuglein echt weh ....


----------



## Ge!st (13. Dezember 2010)

Das Rad sieht chic aus, bis auf  die Lefty, die Gabel kann mich von der Optik einfach nicht begeistern, auch wenn die Lefty wohl wirklich gut ist.


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Dezember 2010)

Hey, ich bin nicht von der Stylepolizei. Eine grüne Sattelklemme wäre imho zu viel des Guten/Grünen. Eventl. grüne Vorderradnabe, aber die gibts wahrscheinlich nicht im gleichen Farbton wie hinten?


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Dezember 2010)

Wärs meins, würde ich das grüne Gedöns wech lassen und dafür mehr Weiß dran tun (z.B. Naben, Felgen, Decals). Die Lefty _ist_ krank  aber manchmal ist das was Gutes 

Nettes Teil jedenfalls  kann man es auch mal a bisserl krachen lassen, oder geht mit dem RC (9,5 kg ) bloß lange schnell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nifrodne (13. Dezember 2010)

Don't speak so good german, but no green seatpostclamp for me, I like it sober !
Tune lefty nabe is on it's way...

9,5 kg is my lightest setup, but for salzkammergut ed, he's about 9.9 kg. (nokian reifen)


----------



## zwops (13. Dezember 2010)

halten wir fest:

aus funktioneller sicht sind hier mit Sicherheit zwei sehr hochwertige produkte zu einer einheit verbunden worden (helius +lefty) 

aus geschmacklicher sicht....lässt sich darüber auch nicht streiten 

alte regel nr. 1: stütze gleiches fabrikat wie vorbau befriedigt den style-doktor (...nein, der bin ich nicht...den gabs ohne witz mal in der mountainbike  )

alte regel nr. 2: auch einheitlichkeit bei sattelstützenklemme und vorbauspacern macht den styledoktor glücklich


----------



## abbath (13. Dezember 2010)

Bis auf die weißen Brücken der Lefty ist das eins der bisher besten RCs - und da die eigentlich alle gelungen waren, will das schon was heißen...


----------



## guru39 (13. Dezember 2010)

Nifrodne schrieb:


> 10,4 kg auf foto.
> 
> aber jetzt 9.47 im licht-setup



Nice one


----------



## softbiker (14. Dezember 2010)

Hier wird ja schon so weit gegangen dass die Leute mit den Rädern welche der überwiegenden Mehrheit nicht gefallen aus dem N-Forum gemobbt werden.
Das geht mal gar nicht 
Lieber guten deutschen handgeschweißten Augenkrebs, als taiwanesischen Rohrsalat.


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Dezember 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Bis auf die weißen Brücken der Lefty ist das eins der bisher besten RCs - und da die eigentlich alle gelungen waren, will das schon was heißen...


 
Sehen eher nach blankem Alu aus, die Gabelbrücken..


----------



## abbath (14. Dezember 2010)

Kalibrier  mal Deinen Monitor ;-)


----------



## guru39 (16. Dezember 2010)

mal was anderes


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Dezember 2010)

Uff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (16. Dezember 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> mal was anderes



Jungejunge, die Dinger wirken auf mich jedes Mal aufs Neue befremdlich, aber wenns Spass macht: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brauch am Samstag auch mal wieder einen Beratungstermin bei dir  für ein semi-konkretes Helius-Projekt


----------



## guru39 (16. Dezember 2010)

För Disch hab isch doch imma Zoit Kontra.


----------



## Luke-VTT (16. Dezember 2010)

Uff - ein ccdb in einem Tandem? Entdecke die Möglichkeiten


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Dezember 2010)

Rainer u. Linda


----------



## Kontragonist (16. Dezember 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> För Disch hab isch doch imma Zoit Kontra.



Subber Sach! Wenn du alle Fragen richtig beantwortest gibts hier bald wieder was fürs Auge


----------



## softbiker (16. Dezember 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> mal was anderes



Ob man damit in Spitzkehren auch umsetzen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (16. Dezember 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ob man damit in Spitzkehren auch umsetzen kann



Ach, ein eingespieltes Team bringt sicher auch n Wheely zustande


----------



## guru39 (16. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Rainer u. Linda




Is net meinz


----------



## pfalz (17. Dezember 2010)

Alta.....


----------



## Ge!st (17. Dezember 2010)

Meine Fre**e...  einfach cool


----------



## Joshua60 (17. Dezember 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ob man damit in Spitzkehren auch umsetzen kann


 


Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ach, ein eingespieltes Team bringt sicher auch n Wheely zustande


 
Ja super! Das sind ja haargenau die Fragen, die mir auch unter den Nägeln brennen. 
Und die Freiwilligen haben sich auch gleich gemeldet 
Meiner Theorie nach geht Umsetzen nur mittels brachialem Krafteinsatz des Stokers. 

@softbiker: als Puffwerksfahrer sollst Du in der Winterpause Deine Beinmuskulatur auf maximale Schnellkraft trainieren. Im Frühjahr mit Titanenschenkel im Wurzelpuff melden.

@kontragonist: in der Winterpause mentale Kräfte sammeln (Yoga, Tai-Chi, etc,). Nosewheely bergab ist reine Nervensache. Ab welchem Böschungswinkel wird das Hinterrad leicht? 

Selten habe ich mich so auf das Frühjahr gefreut...


----------



## guru39 (17. Dezember 2010)

Nosewheelie, kein Thema


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. Dezember 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nosewheelie, kein Thema



Aber net mit nem richtigen Stoker drauf !

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## blutbuche (17. Dezember 2010)

.......


----------



## mad-drive (17. Dezember 2010)

Nach Helius ST,FR nun ein Helius AM


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Dezember 2010)

Seeehr geil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco2 (17. Dezember 2010)

Schööööööööööön!


----------



## rigger (18. Dezember 2010)

Geil!


----------



## schlammdiva (18. Dezember 2010)

Nosewheelie funktioniert definitiv, zumindest wenn der stroker ne ecke leichter ist wie der Steuermann.

In Kurven schiebt das Ding dann über die Vorderrräder, auch ein interessantes Gefühl.


----------



## stuk (19. Dezember 2010)

sorry, ich mag die "farbabweichungen" bei den hellen eloxrahmen mal gar nicht leiden


----------



## Helius-FR (19. Dezember 2010)

mad-drive schrieb:


> Nach Helius ST,FR nun ein Helius AM



Porno.


----------



## softbiker (19. Dezember 2010)

edit


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Dezember 2010)

Sehr lecker, bin aufs Endergebis gespannt.


----------



## aka (19. Dezember 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> mal was anderes



Auf den Aufbau bin ich sehr gespannt, unbedingt zeigen!
Nicolai Tandems sieht man ja nicht so häufig wie Ventanas.
Was ist denn das für ein komischer Adapter am UL?


----------



## PiR4Te (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
habe jetzt schon mehrmals mit dem Order-generator rumgespielt und mir sind einige sachen noch nicht ganz klar.
Wo oder wie kann man denn die Farbe der vorderen Dämpferbefestigung und des Umlenkhebels auswählen?
Werden diese als Standard in schwarz-elox geliefert?
Welches Ausfallende ist denn das gängigste und zu empfehlen?
Welche ist den der X12 ähnlich? Rock Shox Rear Maxle? 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. Dezember 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Order-genrator



:kotz:


----------



## Luke-VTT (20. Dezember 2010)

@ pIRATE.

Das schöne an Nicolai ist der persönliche Support. Ruf doch einfach mal an oder schick eine Mail mit Deinen Wünschen. Das ist wesentlich sinnvoller, als jede Frage hier im Forum beantworten zu lassen und dann über das Formular zu ordern.

Zum Ausfallende. Nimm das Ausfallende für Steckachse und am besten gleich die rear maxle (Steckachse) mit. Technisch etwas anders als x-12 aber a) sehr steif und b) sehr weit verbreitet. Du bekommst wahrscheinlich jede gängige Nabe für den Maxle-Standard. Für x-12 wird das schon schwieriger.


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Auf den Aufbau bin ich sehr gespannt, unbedingt zeigen!



schau mehr mol


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Order-generator






KHUJAND schrieb:


> :kotz:



Ich finde den Ordergenerator geil


----------



## softbiker (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde hier gerne nochmal die Frage zum Umwerfer aufgreifen.
Derzeit fahre ich den 2-fach SLX mit 24/38, wenn ich ehrlich bin ist mir das große Blatt aber zu mickrig.
Hat den schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem XX-Umwerfer gemacht oder postet hier einfach mal einen Denkanstoß was ihm dazu einfällt ausser das er teuer wäre.


----------



## timtim (21. Dezember 2010)

die kamera fand den vereisten busch am Roque anscheinend attraktiver als das FR 




letzte woche ,Traumblick vor Traumtrail...........

tim²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (21. Dezember 2010)




----------



## dreamdeep (21. Dezember 2010)

Abgefahrenes Teil! Wie fährt sich denn sows?


----------



## Kunstflieger (21. Dezember 2010)

Mit ner Boxxer ? Krasses Teil ! 
Machst Du mir mal vor wie man damit den Downhill in Winterberg runter kommt


----------



## c_w (21. Dezember 2010)

Hm, verdammt albern... aber auch irgendwie kuhl ;-)


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Dezember 2010)

@ tim²: beneidenswert 

@ guru39: was für ein pornöses Tandem. Richtig schick 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Rhombus (21. Dezember 2010)

Sehr gelungen!

Allerdings frage ich mich, warum die Kurbeln nicht überein stimmen. Gibts dafür einen Grund??


----------



## Reese23 (21. Dezember 2010)

Krasses Tandem... aber damit wird doch wohl keiner aufn Trail wollen, oder???


----------



## aka (21. Dezember 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


>


Danke!
Sehr interessant - mit dem Teil kann man sicher Trails rocken, die Grenzen setzt da wohl eher der Stoker / die Stokerin als das Material. 


Definitiv ein heisses Teil! Eventuell dem Stoker noch Klickpedale spendieren, durch den Synchronantrieb gibts sonst nämlich schnell aua...
Schreit förmlich nach einem Einsatz hier.


----------



## guru39 (21. Dezember 2010)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Sehr gelungen!
> 
> Allerdings frage ich mich, warum die Kurbeln nicht überein stimmen. Gibts dafür einen Grund??



Danke  

nobody is perfect 

Die Karre wird erst am Donnerstach ausgeliefert, vielleicht bekomme ich dieses Probläm ja noch in den Griff


----------



## guru39 (21. Dezember 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Danke!
> Sehr interessant - mit dem Teil kann man sicher Trails rocken, die Grenzen setzt da wohl eher der Stoker / die Stokerin als das Material.
> 
> 
> hier.



Sehr geil, der Link 

ist 25kg gut?

Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad-drive (21. Dezember 2010)

Noch nicht 100%ig.......... muß noch irgendwie was verändern


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Dezember 2010)

Sattel sieht aber noch so unbesessen aus  Piggy nach vorne finde ich auch schöner, trägt sich dann auch besser.
Ansonsten sehr sehr schönes Bike


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Dezember 2010)

Das Teil ist schon so der Hammer, Glückwunsch! Mir gefällt, dass die HS-Kurbelarme zu den Felgen passen  netter Akzent im Schwarz/Orange-Thema. Nix verändern außer evtl. den Dämpfer drehen und den Sattel wechseln. SQ-Lab 612 Active ist z.B. klasse


----------



## Joshua60 (21. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Abgefahrenes Teil! Wie fÃ¤hrt sich denn sows?



gar nicht so schlecht fÃ¼r den Anfang




Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Mit ner Boxxer ? Krasses Teil !
> Machst Du mir mal vor wie man damit den Downhill in Winterberg runter kommt



Boxxer, was sonst?  Danke fÃ¼r die Einladung, wir mÃ¼ssen aber erst noch Ã¼ben 




c_w schrieb:


> Hm, verdammt albern... aber auch irgendwie kuhl ;-)


Quietschetiere . Nie wieder ohne, das GIOS hat keins und prompt fahre ich auch nicht damit!



Reese23 schrieb:


> Krasses Tandem... aber damit wird doch wohl keiner aufn Trail wollen, oder???



angefangen wird mit S-0 und jeder Stein und jede Wurzel die im Weg ist , bekommt eine geboxxt.



aka schrieb:


> Danke!
> ...
> Aber definitiv ein heisses Teil! Eventuell dem Stoker noch Klickpedale spendieren, durch den Synchronantrieb gibts sonst nÃ¤mlich schnell aua...
> Schreit fÃ¶rmlich nach einem Einsatz hier.


  Roc dâAzur, da hÃ¤ngt die Latte schon hochâ¦
  [FONT="]Pedale ist auch ein Thema. Ich kann nur mit Klickies, andere kÃ¶nnen damit gar nicht. [/FONT]


----------



## Joshua60 (21. Dezember 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> nobody is perfect
> 
> Die Karre wird erst am Donnerstach ausgeliefert, vielleicht bekomme ich dieses Probläm ja noch in den Griff



Das ist uns bei Matsch und Nacht doch glatt durch die Lappen gegangen. Die Frau Werwolf hätt gesagt, des g'hört so!


----------



## Rhombus (21. Dezember 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aso, es ist also ein Mangel.

Ich hatte schonmal einen Tandem-Biker gefragt. Der hatte die Pedale noch krummer. Es gab mir einfach keine Antwort. Wohl keinen Arsch in der Buchse.....

Ich dachte, das hätte vielleicht einen technischen Hintergrund. Vielleicht zur Überwindung des OT oder sowas. Hätte ja sein können.


----------



## guru39 (21. Dezember 2010)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Aso, es ist also ein Mangel.



ja, isch schäm misch


----------



## Joshua60 (21. Dezember 2010)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Aso, es ist also ein Mangel.
> 
> Ich hatte schonmal einen Tandem-Biker gefragt. Der hatte die Pedale noch krummer. Es gab mir einfach keine Antwort. Wohl keinen Arsch in der Buchse.....
> 
> Ich dachte, das hätte vielleicht einen technischen Hintergrund. Vielleicht zur Überwindung des OT oder sowas. Hätte ja sein können.



Ist kein Mangel, sondern marginal. War wirklich nicht zu spüren, gibt nix zum schämen!!! Hab auch schon von Überwindung OT gelesen. Donnerstag ist weiteres Feintuning


----------



## Rhombus (21. Dezember 2010)

Schrei nicht so rum, wenn Du Smily's nicht als solche erkennst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (22. Dezember 2010)

mad-drive schrieb:


> Noch nicht 100%ig.......... muß noch irgendwie was verändern



auch von mir: 
Sattel wech,- und Piggy nach vorne
machma bei zeiten ein "draussenfoto"


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Dezember 2010)

Bei näherer Betrachtung fallen mir noch drei Wo-ist-Waldo-Suchbild-Kleinigkeiten auf:  Die Kettenführung auf der HS ist noch schepp (2 Schräubsche, hey machsts  halt graad) und der Schahltzug muss gekürzt werden (sonsch bleibsch  hänge un fällsch hie). Und ich hab noch n Kabelbinder am Sitzrohr  gefunden, dessen Zweck sich mir nicht erschließt 

Aber immer noch sau gut, dein Raderl! Bin halt einfach n bisschen neidisch. Mach mal ein "Draußenfoto" mit ner anständigen Kamera und gib mir den Rest


----------



## softbiker (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde diese Art der Dämpfermontage erinnert mich immer an einen Dackel mit nem Steifen. Vielleicht kommt daher meine Abneigung gegen Piggyback gegen Fahrtrichtung


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Dezember 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Art der Dämpfermontage erinnert mich immer an einen Dackel mit nem Steifen. Vielleicht kommt daher meine Abneigung gegen Piggyback gegen Fahrtrichtung


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Dezember 2010)

mad-drive schrieb:


> Noch nicht 100%ig.......... muß noch irgendwie was verändern


Gefällt mir sehr gut!

Da du aber noch was verändernt möchtest, folgende Vorschläge: farblich passende Kit für die KS Stütze, Decals der Felgen weg und einen anderen Sattel.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Decals der Felgen weg.



oh ja... die machen mich auch kirre !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (22. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> oh ja... die machen mich auch kirre !



Quatsch, die sind cool! Passt schön zur HammerSchmidt, das Grau/Weiß-Thema


----------



## mad-drive (22. Dezember 2010)

Also erstmal vielen Dank für die Blumen!
Den Dämpfer wollte ich als erstes drehen ,aber leider bekam ich die Buchsen nicht raus. Die sitzen so fest; da hätte ich auf die schnelle nur schaden angerichtet.Wird natürlich nachgeholt.
Der Sattel ist das Beste, was ich je gefahren hab ,der bleibt.
Die Felgen lasse ich erstmal (auch unberührt),bekommt eh meine Kleine bei Zeiten für ihr Reign XO.
Ich meinte eh mehr meine Schaltung hinten,ich glaube die Saint würde mir besser gefallen.Die Zugführungen sind auch noch nicht so 100%ig.... naja wird wahrscheinlich alles nochmal geändert.
Draussenfotos kommen noch, aber erst im nächsten Jahr.
Euch allen schöne Tage!!!


----------



## trailterror (22. Dezember 2010)

Das rad weiss zu gefallen. Falls dir der sattel taugt, dann lass ihn drauf. Rahmengrösse m?


----------



## marco2 (22. Dezember 2010)

Finde das Rad auch genial wie es ist. Alles in grau wäre mit dem Orange sicher der Oberhammer.

...da freu ich mich schon auf mein AM ende Jannuar.


----------



## mad-drive (22. Dezember 2010)

Rahmengrösse ist L ,und alles in grau hat auch was...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. Dezember 2010)

@mad:super geil geworden!dezente Aluminium Pornografie.....sehr geil!!


----------



## LeichteGranate (23. Dezember 2010)

Mein Bike im Schnee drinne:





MfG Moritz


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Dezember 2010)

Sehr geil, für mich eines der schönsten ACs


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. Dezember 2010)

Perfekt ! 

Genau so lassen


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Dezember 2010)

Spacerturm noch weg, ansonsten nice..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (23. Dezember 2010)

das gelb und blau so gut zusammenpassen ............sehr schön ! gefällt 
blau auf schwarz dagegen wirkt sehr schnell überladen m.m.(gesehen bei mir selbst )
tim²


----------



## Luke-VTT (23. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Sehr geil, für mich eines der schönsten ACs



Auf jeden Fall


----------



## Springhecht (29. Dezember 2010)

Winterarbeit am Helius FR 2009.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Kunstflieger (29. Dezember 2010)

Top 
Jetzt noch ein paar gute Reifen dann kanns los gehen.


----------



## michi3 (30. Dezember 2010)

würd auch noch die reifen tauschen, aber ansonsten super.


----------



## blutbuche (30. Dezember 2010)

@leichtegranate : ...richtig schön , dein bike !!!!!


----------



## Mayhem (3. Januar 2011)

Mein ST in aktuellem Zustand. Es kommen noch weisse Brems- und Schaltzüge dran.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Januar 2011)

Mayhem schrieb:


> Es kommen noch weisse Brems- und Schaltzüge dran.



= Overpimpt.


----------



## Mayhem (3. Januar 2011)

Overpimpt? Ist das schlimm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (3. Januar 2011)

Nö, ist ja dein Rad.

Ich würd's aber auch so lassen.
Sieht doch schick aus!


----------



## Mayhem (3. Januar 2011)

Werds mir überlegen.


----------



## paradox (3. Januar 2011)

too much wird es mit weisen zügen!

manchmal ist weniger mehr!


----------



## Kontragonist (3. Januar 2011)

Vlt. stattdessen weiÃ gepulverte Umlenkhebel? Ich glaube, weiÃe ZÃ¼ge Ã¼berdrehen die Pimp-Schraube aber noch nicht, solange dann nicht noch die Eloxalsucht ausbricht 

Von Wann ist der Bock? Die Zugverlegung ist ja schon untern an der Schwinge Ã¼bers Unterrohr â hab ich beim ST noch gar nicht gesehen â¦


----------



## Pum4d4ce (4. Januar 2011)

Mein grün eloxierter AFR-Rahmen wird auch bald kommen 

werd Bilder reinstellen sobald er da ist


----------



## guru39 (4. Januar 2011)

Mayhem schrieb:


> Mein ST in aktuellem Zustand. Es kommen noch weisse Brems- und Schaltzüge dran.




3 Kettenblätter  

zu viel weiß, ....liegt aber am Schnee :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildsäule (5. Januar 2011)

Teileliste:

Rahmen  -  Helius AM Gr.M, schwarz elox, rot extralove, 1.5 Steuerrohr 
Decor   -  Mattschwarz
Dämpfer  -  Fox DHX Air 5.0
Gabel   -  Fox 36 Van RC2 216mm
Naben   -  Dt swiss Hügi FR
Felgen   -  Mavic 321 Felgen
Speichen  -  DT Comp 
Reifen   -  Schwalbe Muddy Mary FR oder Big Betty
Bremsen  -  Hope Tech M4 schwarz 203/183
Kurbel  -  Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM mit Nicolai Hammerschmidt Pimpkit rot
Pedal -  Straitline Flatpedals
Schaltwerk  -  Sram XO
Schalthebel  -  Sram XO mit Hope Direktmount
Steuersatz  -  Acros AH-15R
Sattelstütze  -  RockShox Reverb 420mm
Sattel  -  Selle Italia SLR t1
Lenker  -  Syntace Vector 7075 12" Rise
Vorbau  -  Syntace Force 1.5 reduziert
Griffe  -  Ergon GE-1

Gewicht.....ca.17kg 

Ab jetzt wird nur getauscht was kaputt geht, denn dieser Aufbau ist in meinen Augen der PERFEKTE Enduro Aufbau trotz des Gewichts 
Bin mit allem mehr als zufrieden, gerade die Hammerschmidt und die Reverb sind ein Traum 

gruss
Christian


----------



## Harvester (5. Januar 2011)

schick 
evt. was rot eloxiertes im Lenkerbereich?


----------



## Kontragonist (5. Januar 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> schick
> evt. was rot eloxiertes im Lenkerbereich?



Jep  tät ich persönlich ein striktes Schwarz/Rot-Schema verfolgen würde ich einen roten Reset Steuersatz reintun und einen roten Würger die Stütze klemmen lassen. Wenn die Verbauten Äquivalente dann also den Geist aufgeben


----------



## acid-driver (5. Januar 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> roten Reset Steuersatz reintun und einen roten Würger



dann siehts ja aus wie meins


----------



## Wildsäule (5. Januar 2011)

Ist ein Acros, der gibt so schnell nicht den Geist auf......sorry 

Der tat seinen treuen Dienst schon 3 Jahre in meinem Proceed und zeugt nicht im ansatz Ermüdungserscheinungen


----------



## Kontragonist (5. Januar 2011)

Wildsäule schrieb:


> Ist ein Acros, der gibt so schnell nicht den Geist auf......sorry
> 
> Der tat seinen treuen Dienst schon 3 Jahre in meinem Proceed und zeugt nicht im ansatz Ermüdungserscheinungen



Hm, vielleicht sollte ich meinen AH-07 dann doch behalten 

Na, i mog an Reset im neuen Helius!

 den roten Würger hab ich schon


----------



## Wildsäule (5. Januar 2011)

never change a running system......


----------



## Kontragonist (5. Januar 2011)

Wildsäule schrieb:


> never change a running system......



Ich hab beides: den Acros AH-07 im AC und den Reset 118-HD im AFR. Hab bei keinem der Beiden Klagen einzureichen, aber ich finde der Reset passt optisch a bisserl besser zu Nicolai.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2011)

Wildsäule schrieb:


> Gewicht.....ca.17kg




kann nicht sein.


----------



## Wildsäule (6. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> kann nicht sein.



Ich lad dich herzlich zu mir ein, kannst dann nach wiegen. 

Ich besitze keine geeichte Waage, drei Waage zeigen ähnliche Werte. So mit alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.

Die wiege Aktion auf meiner Personenwaage hat gestern abend 16.8kg ergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (6. Januar 2011)

Normalerweise glaubt Khujand die AM Gewichte nicht, weil sie zu leicht sind... ;-)
Aber bei dem Gewicht haette eigentlich auch kein Luftdaempfer sein muessen, oder?


----------



## Wildsäule (6. Januar 2011)

Doch, ich will ja nicht das schwerste AM allerzeiten   und der funzt gut 

Bin zu geizig nen Stahlfeder zu Testzwecken zu kaufen.


----------



## Harvester (6. Januar 2011)

keine Sorge, das schwerste hat Khujand


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Januar 2011)

harvester schrieb:


> keine sorge, das schwerste hat khujand



Hab ich auch gehört


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. Januar 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> keine Sorge, das schwerste hat Khujand



@Artur: ich würde gerne dein Gesicht sehen wenn Du mein gepulvertes FR mit Coil Dämpfer an der Waage siehst 

Es wird leichter werden wie .....


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Januar 2011)




----------



## habbadu (7. Januar 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> keine Sorge, das schwerste hat Khujand





Ti-Max schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gehört



....ja wieviel wiegt denn Khujand's Fahrrädl eigentlich?
Wäre nett, wenn mich jemand kurz aufklären könnte


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Januar 2011)

15,4 Kg oder waren es 15,5 Kg, auf jeden Fall irgendwas um den Dreh.


----------



## habbadu (7. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> 15,4 Kg oder waren es 15,5 Kg, auf jeden Fall irgendwas um den Dreh.




Danke!
Respekt in den Pott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. Januar 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> ....ja wieviel wiegt denn Khujand's Fahrrädl eigentlich?
> Wäre nett, wenn mich jemand kurz aufklären könnte



ges. Gewicht 15,3kg.


----------



## stuk (8. Januar 2011)

und das mit kleinem Aufkleber ......


----------



## softbiker (10. Januar 2011)

Jaaaa! Eeeendlich sind meine schwarzen Eloxteile vom alu-chefkoch gekommen.
Juhuuu


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Januar 2011)

watt denn ?


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Januar 2011)

softbiker schrieb:


> Jaaaa! Eeeendlich sind meine schwarzen Eloxteile vom alu-chefkoch gekommen.
> Juhuuu



Bilder?


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Bilder?



Bilder !  (musst du grad sagen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (10. Januar 2011)

ach menno, ich kann doch auch nichts dafür


----------



## softbiker (10. Januar 2011)

Ich sitz hier auffa Arbeit Leute. Zeit zum schreiben iss ja aber auch noch knipsen? nene
Moto V2 Griffeeinheit wurde schwarz gepulvert und wenn ich nun meine schwarze XT-Kurbel OHNE shimpanso-Logo sehe könnt ich glatt dahinnschmelzen. Fotos mach ich heute Abend.


----------



## sluette (10. Januar 2011)

da bin ich gespannt, gepulverte V2 kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen. bitte detailbilder!


----------



## softbiker (10. Januar 2011)

So festhalten!


----------



## acmatze (10. Januar 2011)

nais


----------



## stuk (10. Januar 2011)

das ist ja fein


----------



## Rhombus (10. Januar 2011)

Sensationell gut, wie die MAserung der Moto rüber kommt. Das hätte ich mir viel schlechter vorgestellt!


----------



## Reese23 (10. Januar 2011)

Wer hat denn den geilen Carbonbash gefrääääst? Will auch einen haben...


----------



## acid-driver (10. Januar 2011)

kuka.berlin


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (10. Januar 2011)

user kuka berlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (10. Januar 2011)

die MOTOs schauen wirklich klasse aus, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
kurbel ist nicht mein fall und die kuka-carbon bashs erinnern mich immer an kettenschutz damit die jeans nicht schwarz wird.


----------



## delahero (11. Januar 2011)

Hier mein Helius überarbeitet und schon durch den Schlamm geschoben. Hehehe


----------



## sluette (11. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ach menno, ich kann doch auch nichts dafür



pipalapop ! ist die kiste so ugly geworden das du dich nicht traust ? 
wenn ich's richtig gelesen habe fehlt doch nur noch die stütze, oder ? du wirst schon noch eine alte haben die für erste bilder reicht... 



delahero schrieb:


> Hier mein Helius überarbeitet und schon durch den Schlamm geschoben. Hehehe


schickobello !


----------



## embee (11. Januar 2011)

delahero schrieb:


> Hier mein Helius überarbeitet und schon durch den Schlamm geschoben. Hehehe


nice!

kannst du so bremsen/schalten?


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Januar 2011)

@delahero: sehr schön, gefällt mir richtig gut 




sluette schrieb:


> wenn ich's richtig gelesen habe fehlt doch nur noch die stütze, oder ? du wirst schon noch eine alte haben die für erste bilder reicht...


Die neue Reverb ist gestern gekommen und bereits montiert. Wenn es mir zeitlich reicht, mach ich heute Nachmittag die Bilder


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. Januar 2011)

@delahero: sehr schön  
Aber, Du und Minions  was ist passiert ?


----------



## delahero (11. Januar 2011)

embee schrieb:


> nice!
> 
> kannst du so bremsen/schalten?



Also die Bremsen sind sehr nach unten geneigt, das weis ich, aber ich bin 193 groß der Rahmen ist Medium, doch meine Hände wollen das so, da ich die Unart habe den Lenker immer extrem hoch zu reißen bei Springen und da komme ich mit der, mehr in die Richting Wagerechte gehenden Anbringung nicht so gut klar. Die Shifter sind so weit vom Hebel weg das ich die Bremse ziehen kann ohne den Shifter zu brühren. Ich fahr jetzt schon seid den 90ern so und ich denke es wird sich nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## delahero (11. Januar 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> @delahero: sehr schön
> Aber, Du und Minions  was ist passiert ?



Die Highroller habe ich auch noch aber die kommen erst wieder im Sommer drauf. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald, denn ich hab ne Kiste mit DVDs für Dich!!!


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe auch, Du musst vorallem das 303 Probe fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delahero (11. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> @delahero: sehr schön, gefällt mir richtig gut
> 
> 
> 
> Die neue Reverb ist gestern gekommen und bereits montiert. Wenn es mir zeitlich reicht, mach ich heute Nachmittag die Bilder



Ja danke für die Blumen aber das kann ich nur zurück geben. Dein A(F)M ist aber auch ne Wucht. Was ist aus dem Orangenen geworden?

Meine Reverb wurde mit dem falschen Durchmesser geliefert. Retoure ist schon raus ich hoffe bald kommt die Richtige.


----------



## delahero (11. Januar 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch, Du musst vorallem das 303 Probe fahren



Du must mir auch unbedingt erzählen wie das nun mit dem Nicolai und dem Bikeurlaub gelaufen ist??? Versicherung????


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. Januar 2011)

Lass die Tage mal fahren, ich zeig dir einen neuen Spot und erzähle dir alles.


----------



## embee (11. Januar 2011)

delahero schrieb:


> Also die Bremsen sind sehr nach unten geneigt, das weis ich, aber ich bin 193 groß der Rahmen ist Medium, doch meine Hände wollen das so, da ich die Unart habe den Lenker immer extrem hoch zu reißen bei Springen und da komme ich mit der, mehr in die Richting Wagerechte gehenden Anbringung nicht so gut klar. Die Shifter sind so weit vom Hebel weg das ich die Bremse ziehen kann ohne den Shifter zu brühren. Ich fahr jetzt schon seid den 90ern so und ich denke es wird sich nicht mehr ändern.


sieht arg weit aus irgendwie... aber wenn's passt, dann passt's


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Januar 2011)

delahero schrieb:


> Was ist aus dem Orangenen geworden?



Das hat ein User aus dem Forum gekauft. Soweit ich weiss, liegt der Aufbau aber gerade auf Eis, wegen einer Verletzung. Bin auf jeden Fall mal gespannt wie der fertige Aufbau wird.

Wie die Reverb sich auf Dauer macht, wird sich zeigen. Aber nach den anfänglichen Ärgernis mit dem Riefen, bin ich jetzt ziemlich begeistert. Endlich eine gute Sattelklemmung und ein Remothebel für den man sich nicht schämen muss. Und die Funktion und Bedienung ist, im Vergleich zur KS, so viel smoother


----------



## sundancer (12. Januar 2011)

Hier mal meine 2. Sind keine aktuellen Modelle mehr, aber fahren noch.

Helius ST Modell 2005






Helius FR Modell 2004 (Auf dem Bild ist die Federgabel auf 120mm getravellt. Handelt sich aber um eine 160mm Lyrik, welche normalerweise auch mit vollem Federweg gefahren wird.)





Kommentare erwünscht. 
Mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen, die Teiletausch beinhalten kann ich nichts anfangen, da ich im Moment nur Material ersetze, wenn etwas kaputt geht. Wenn ihr aber Verbresserungsvorschläge technischer Art ( Dämpferposition, Zugverlegung etc.) habt, immer her damit.

Gruß

Sundancer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (12. Januar 2011)

Sehen trotz des Alters immer noch top aus, N eben 

Kommentar zum FR: Sticker von den Crosslines abmachen, das verschnörkelte passt einfach nicht. Und die Front wirkt sehr hoch, eventuell mal mit ein paar Spacern weniger probieren


----------



## bikehat (12. Januar 2011)

mag mal jemand das AM von Vincent posten!?


----------



## dreamdeep (12. Januar 2011)




----------



## Luke-VTT (12. Januar 2011)

Mit B-Boxx aufm Flokati. Sauber


----------



## bikehat (12. Januar 2011)

super, danke!!


----------



## bikehat (12. Januar 2011)

hallo, weiss jemand zufällig wieviel mehrgewicht eine HS gegenüber einer herkömlichen "22T-36T-plus bash" kombination macht?


----------



## bikehat (12. Januar 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/693370

ist der steuersatz oben kürzer gefräst? Das sieht so flach aus?


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Januar 2011)

bikehat schrieb:


> hallo, weiss jemand zufällig wieviel mehrgewicht eine HS gegenüber einer herkömlichen "22T-36T-plus bash" kombination macht?



Meine Stylo 24/36/BG war mit 780 g angegeben, die SLX 2-fach-Garnitur glaube ich mit 1.000 g, die HS AM mit 1.620 g

Wenn du vorher XTR dran hattest, dann könnt knapp ein Kilo mehr rauskomen 

Mich störts nicht. Leider muss deshalb aber ein neuer AC-Rahmen her  meiner hat keine HS-ISCG, remember


----------



## Team Nicolai (13. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


>



ist das nicht der bock vom Vince ?


----------



## c_w (13. Januar 2011)

bikehat schrieb:


> mag mal jemand das AM von Vincent posten!?



Klingelts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2011)

jepp Thomas ... 
 aber ich hab ein neueres foto gemacht .


----------



## Reese23 (13. Januar 2011)

GEFÄLLT


----------



## pratt (13. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> jepp Thomas ...
> aber ich hab ein neueres foto gemacht .


Die B-Box scheint aber nicht lange gehalten zu haben?


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2011)

pratt schrieb:


> Die B-Box scheint aber nicht lange gehalten zu haben?



 Vinc hat sie zertötet...


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Januar 2011)

Das war ja die einzige oder eine der wenigen Prototypen. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das Vinc mal geschrieben hat, dass er die wieder abgeben musste oder so ähnlich.

So oder so, schade das nichts daraus geworden ist. Wobei das Mehrgewicht bestimmt im Bereich der HS gelegen hätte und das ist dann doch ganz ordentlich. Ich persönlich finde mittlerweile die Canyon 3-Gang Getriebenabe recht interessant, vor allem weil das Mehrgewicht, je nach Setup, bei 100-200g liegt.



...


----------



## Reese23 (13. Januar 2011)

Finde ich auch interessant aber ob das Ding je kommt ist fraglich...


----------



## bikehat (13. Januar 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Meine Stylo 24/36/BG war mit 780 g angegeben, die SLX 2-fach-Garnitur glaube ich mit 1.000 g, die HS AM mit 1.620 g
> 
> Wenn du vorher XTR dran hattest, dann knnt knapp ein Kilo mehr rauskomen
> 
> Mich strts nicht. Leider muss deshalb aber ein neuer AC-Rahmen her  meiner hat keine HS-ISCG, remember




Ha awa, wird es verkauft...

Ui ein Kilo haut schon rein  Den Umwerfer muss man auch mit einrechnen, denke das macht aber auch nicht mehr viel aus.

Aber manche schaffen es ohne HS mit Luftdmpfer auf 16Kg


----------



## c_w (13. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich persnlich finde mittlerweile die Canyon 3-Gang Getriebenabe recht interessant, vor allem weil das Mehrgewicht, je nach Setup, bei 100-200g liegt.



Mich stoert dabei nur, dass mehr Gewicht ans Hinterrad gebracht wird... dabei ist das Gewicht zentral und tief am Tretlager ja eigentlich optimal positioniert ;-)


----------



## Reese23 (13. Januar 2011)

Hast du vollkommen recht... die bewegte Maße wird größer was nicht grade für die Funktion des Hinterbaus spricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (13. Januar 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Mich stoert dabei nur, dass mehr Gewicht ans Hinterrad gebracht wird... dabei ist das Gewicht zentral und tief am Tretlager ja eigentlich optimal positioniert ;-)


Ja, das stört mich auch. Wenn aber die gesamte Nabe wirklich nur 630g wiegt, wären wir bei ca. 300g Mehrgewicht. Zudem könnte man bei der großen Bandbreite, auch eine leichte Rennradkassette fahren, z.B. Dura Ace 12-23 was nochmal ca. 100g spart. 
Wären wir also bei 200g Mehrgewicht an der HA. Ich denke das wäre in einem Bereich, der nicht wirklich spürbar ist.

Aber so lange das alles nur ein Proto ist, bringen die ganzen Vermutungen nicht viel. Warten wir mal ab was, ob und wann es kommt


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hast du vollkommen recht... die bewegte Mae wird grer was nicht grade fr die Funktion des Hinterbaus spricht.



Wie ich sehe, bin ich nicht der einzige mit dem "Umlaut Problem" 

... nachträglich editieren geht.


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Januar 2011)

bikehat schrieb:


> Ha awa, wird es verkauft...
> 
> Ui ein Kilo haut schon rein  Den Umwerfer muss man auch mit einrechnen, denke das macht aber auch nicht mehr viel aus.
> 
> Aber manche schaffen es ohne HS mit Luftdmpfer auf 16Kg



Ja  es war schön, aber es muss gehn ...

Stimmt, für den Umwerfer kannst du noch ca. 160 g abziehen 

Ich bin mit meinem AC-Plan bei theoretischen 13,8 kg Gewicht mit HS und robustem Laufradsatz (großzügig gerechnet). Ich geh mal davon aus, dass dus vom AM hast:

AM: + 500 g zum AC
Lyric Solo Air: + 600 g zur Revelation
Mächtigere Reifen: + 400 g

Wären rund 15,3 mit HS, Monarch Plus, Lyric Air, Stabilen Mavic/Hope Laufrädern, Elixir CR, 118HDAL2, Holzfeller Lenker/Vorbau, X.O Schaltwerk/Trigger, Stylo Stütze und SQ-Lab 611 Active Sattel. Und wenn ich da noch ne Tele-Stütze reinschiebe komm ich auf die 16 kg, deren Effekt ist mir momentan allerdings die Mehrkosten und das Extragewicht nicht wert


----------



## Jayjay94 (13. Januar 2011)

ich persönlich fin es zu farblos und zu langweilig aber wie man bei uns so schön sagt

Jeder Jeck is anners


----------



## sluette (13. Januar 2011)

Jayjay94 schrieb:


> ich persönlich fin es zu farblos und zu langweilig ...


----------



## ibislover (13. Januar 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> ...Lyric Solo Air: + 600 g zur Revelation...


was wiegt denn deine revelation!?
eine lyrik solo air wiegt knappe 2,2kg mit achse und 21cm schaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (13. Januar 2011)

ich antworte auch mal zur Revelation: meine wiegt 1738 g (hier, Schaft ungekürzt)


----------



## ibislover (13. Januar 2011)

kindergabel! 

und um nicht äpfel mit birnen zu vergleichen, eine mit maxle.






und ne ungekürzte solo air tapered hinterher:


----------



## wildbiker (13. Januar 2011)

Sackschwer..

Haste dich hier als nicht-N-Fahrer nicht verlaufen?


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Januar 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> was wiegt denn deine revelation!?
> eine lyrik solo air wiegt knappe 2,2kg mit achse und 21cm schaft.



Sorry für die Verwirrung! Hab von der Arbeit aus geschrieben und mir das Revelation Gewicht falsch gemerkt (1600 g) macht den Unterschied aber eigentlich geringer, da ich mir das Gesamtgewicht vom AC richtig gemerkt hab 

Bleibt mein Theorie-AM also bei ca. 15,1 kg trotz Hammerschmidt. Kann man sich noch bequem ne Reverb leisten und bleibt immer noch unter 16 kg. Alles theoretisch, also rein philosophisch zu verstehen


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Januar 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Sorry für die Verwirrung! Hab von der Arbeit aus geschrieben und mir das Revelation Gewicht falsch gemerkt (1600 g)



Ohne Seckachse stimmen die 1600g ja auch


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> jepp Thomas ...
> aber ich hab ein neueres foto gemacht .


 
Da wechselt Vinc von B-Boxx auf Hammerschmidt? So so ...


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Januar 2011)

#1506


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Januar 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> ...... Leider muss deshalb aber ein neuer AC-Rahmen her  meiner hat keine HS-ISCG, remember


 
Lohnts nicht eher, sich eine ISCG-Aufnahme ranbrutzeln zu lassen, als den Wertverlust hinzunehmen?
Überlege auch, wenn meinem 08er FR eine neue Pulverung stehen würde, gleich eine ISCG-Aufnahme zu spendieren!?


----------



## softbiker (14. Januar 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Lohnts nicht eher, sich eine ISCG-Aufnahme ranbrutzeln zu lassen, als den Wertverlust hinzunehmen?
> Überlege auch, wenn meinem 08er FR eine neue Pulverung stehen würde, gleich eine ISCG-Aufnahme zu spendieren!?



Wenn du eh neu pulvern lässt! Das drannbruzzln der ISCG kostet lediglich 60 Euro wie mir Vinc mal mitgeteilt hat.


----------



## Kontragonist (16. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ohne Seckachse stimmen die 1600g ja auch
> 
> Mist  aber ich bereue trotzdem nix





Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Lohnts nicht eher, sich eine ISCG-Aufnahme ranbrutzeln zu lassen, als den Wertverlust hinzunehmen?
> Überlege auch, wenn meinem 08er FR eine neue Pulverung stehen würde, gleich eine ISCG-Aufnahme zu spendieren!?



Da sind noch andere Sonderwünsche im Spiel und die Kiste wird diesmal schwarz eloxiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. Januar 2011)

*Ruhrpott*


----------



## stuk (17. Januar 2011)

geht die abfahrt rechts vom hügel im bild noch?
oder ist die zugebaut?

ps.
ohne personen auf dem bild wäre das echt ein tolles N-Bild


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Januar 2011)

Gangster!!


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> geht die abfahrt rechts vom hügel im bild noch?
> oder ist die zugebaut?
> 
> ps.
> ohne personen auf dem bild wäre das echt ein tolles N-Bild



ja das geht... 
 dort kann man super rum cruisen.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> ps.
> ohne personen auf dem bild wäre das echt ein tolles N-Bild








  wollte es eigentlich nicht mehr posten (gibt ja genug bilder davon) 
aber dir zu liebe.


----------



## Reese23 (17. Januar 2011)

Sach mal, warum hast du den die Züge oben über die Wippe verlegt? Nervt dich das nicht wenns jedes mal die Züge vorschiebt wenn der Hinterbau arbeitet?


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Sach mal, warum hast du den die Züge oben über die Wippe verlegt? Nervt dich das nicht wenns jedes mal die Züge vorschiebt wenn der Hinterbau arbeitet?



besser so,- als der ganze kabelsalat auf´em unterrohr. 
ausserdem verschieben sich die züge nur min.


----------



## stuk (17. Januar 2011)

bei meinem alten cc hat das sehr genervt und auch an den Knieschonern gestört....
finde unten auf der Kettenstrebe besser und schonender für die Züge,Leitungen und auch für die Rahmenbeschichtung.
Aber "obenrum" sieht es besser und unauffälliger bei hellen Rahmen aus.
mfg


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Januar 2011)

Züge nerven sowieso, wird zeit das endlich mal Wireless eingeführt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (17. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Sach mal, warum hast du den die Züge oben über die Wippe verlegt? Nervt dich das nicht wenns jedes mal die Züge vorschiebt wenn der Hinterbau arbeitet?



Das nervt insbesondere, wenn Schmutz und Dreck an die Außenhüllen kommt. Macht dann schmirgelnde Geräusche

Die Zugverlegung ist beim Nonius wie bei Arturs AM. Hab dann mal Filzstopper drunter gepappt, jetzt schweben die Züge und liegen an keiner Stelle mehr am Rahmen auf.

Ob Züge am Ober- oder Unterrohr ist mir wumpe, ich unterstütze das Wireless-Plädoyer vom dreamdeep

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## flyingscot (17. Januar 2011)

Seitdem ich von "oben" verlegt auf "unten" verlegt umgebaut habe, habe ich wesentlich weniger Probleme. Die Züge wurden bei mir, "oben" verlegt, bei maximalen Einfedern einfach im Bereich des Umlenkhebels zu stark gekrümmt (S-förmig).


----------



## wildbiker (17. Januar 2011)

Frag mich gerade warum die Räder hier immer so sauber aussehen...Jedesmal wenn ich unterwegs bin/war ists Rad total vollgesaut...Bin jetzte schon drauf und dran, sowas wie ne Garten-Spritze/kleinsten Kärcher zu kaufen... Jedesmal nach der Tour die Dreckklumpen mitm Lappen abzuwaschen ist auf Dauer nervig und eklig....


----------



## Luke-VTT (17. Januar 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Garten-Spritze



Genauso mach ichs auch. Alles andere nervt total. Saugeil für unterwegs ist der dirtworker. Ich hab nur bis jetzt die Investition gescheut.


----------



## wildbiker (17. Januar 2011)

Ah, danke für den Tipp...Den Dirtworker kannte ich nämlich noch nicht..


----------



## Rhombus (17. Januar 2011)

Saugeil für Unterwegs ist eine Gloria-Spritze. Da passen 7L Wasser rein. Das reicht locker für 2Bikes 

http://www.google.de/products?q=gloria+gartenspritze&hl=de&scoring=r

Ab 15,- aufwärts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (17. Januar 2011)

....am besten is ne waschküche mit warmem waser !!  aber so ´n spritzdingens hab ´ich auch - wenn das bike net ultraversaut ins auto soll - dafür isses echt gut !!!


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Januar 2011)

Am besten ist ein Garten mit Gartenschlauch und Gardena Spritzpistole


----------



## blutbuche (17. Januar 2011)

ja - im sommer ..... im winter zieh ich die waschküche vor ...


----------



## embee (17. Januar 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Saugeil für Unterwegs ist eine Gloria-Spritze. Da passen 7L Wasser rein. Das reicht locker für 2Bikes
> 
> http://www.google.de/products?q=gloria+gartenspritze&hl=de&scoring=r
> 
> Ab 15,- aufwärts...


kann ich nur empfehlen... vor Allem, wenn man in ner Wohnung ohne Wasseranschluss im Hof/ Garten wohnt


----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2011)

Ich warte immer bis der Dreck trocken ist bürste ihn dann ab und gut ist 

In Ausnahmen benutze ich auch einen Schlauch.


----------



## stuk (18. Januar 2011)

wildbiker
dein elox braucht eh besondere pflege, sonst wirds nie richtig sauber.....


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Januar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich warte immer bis der Dreck trocken ist bürste ihn dann ab und gut ist
> 
> In Ausnahmen benutze ich auch einen Schlauch.



genau so... mache ich´s auch.  (liegt wohl am alter) 



@wildbiker 
ja... ich bin schönwetter fahrer,- na und ?


----------



## Joshua60 (18. Januar 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Saugeil für Unterwegs ist eine Gloria-Spritze. Da passen 7L Wasser rein. Das reicht locker für 2Bikes
> 
> und locker für ein Tandem


----------



## wildbiker (18. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> wildbiker
> dein elox braucht eh besondere pflege, sonst wirds nie richtig sauber.....



Ja, hab schon seit längerem ne große Flasche Motorex Bikeshine, die scheinbar nie alle wird, trotz meiner 4 Bikes. Jedenfalls siehts Rad damit wie frisch ausm Laden...

Immer diese Schönwetterfahrer...   Allerdings bei Dauerregen machts auch keinen Spaß...


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Januar 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Immer diese Schönwetterfahrer...



bedenke meine herkunft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (19. Januar 2011)

hey artur, ich frag mich immer wie du mit der sattelstellung anständig fahren kannst. mir würden da wahrscheinlich nach 30min die steine aus den kirschen fallen...


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Januar 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> hey artur, ich frag mich immer wie du mit der sattelstellung anständig fahren kannst. mir würden da wahrscheinlich nach 30min die steine aus den kirschen fallen...



komm gut klar. mit dem Ritchey Biomax Sattel. 
 der arsch tut zwar immer noch nach jeder fahrt weh,-  
 aber ich hab keinerlei taubheitsgefühle im dammbereich mehr.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub sluette meint eher die Sattelstellung, sieht recht steil aus, drückt dir das vorne nicht auf die Klöten?


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich glaub sluette meint eher die Sattelstellung, sieht recht steil aus, drückt dir das vorne nicht auf die Klöten?



hab schon richtig verstanden...   ne,- alles bestens.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Januar 2011)

Na dann ist gut. Du siehst, wir sorgen uns um Dich


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Na dann ist gut. Du siehst, wir sorgen uns um Dich



ohhh.  ja    klappt noch.
 2 treffer habe ich schon gelandet,- einer sitz gerade in der schule die andere ist im kindergarten


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Januar 2011)

Stimmt, hast ja Deinen Soll schon erfüllt


----------



## sluette (20. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich glaub sluette meint eher die Sattelstellung, sieht recht steil aus, drückt dir das vorne nicht auf die Klöten?



genau, aber jeder wie er will !



KHUJAND schrieb:


> ohhh.  ja    klappt noch.
> 2 treffer habe ich schon gelandet,- einer sitz gerade in der schule die andere ist im kindergarten



ok, dann werde ich meinen sattel auch mal noch oben stellen. treffer eins kommt im sommer in den kindergarten und treffer zwei bereitet mir ab anfang april schlaflose nächte...


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Januar 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> treffer zwei bereitet mir ab anfang april schlaflose nächte...



ahh schön... wieder zuwachs.  
wisst ihr schon,- mädchen oder junge ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (20. Januar 2011)

ist zwar total off-topic und gehört wohl eher ins baby-bellmann forum aber unsere tochter bekommt einen bruder (und ich einen erben für meine nicolais)...


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Januar 2011)

das freut mich


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2011)

Auch von mir Glückwünsche 

Back to Topic 

is net mir


----------



## Rhombus (20. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube gelb ist so eine Farbe, die geht garnicht. Weder auf Auto, bikes, noch auf sonst irgendwas.
Schade!


----------



## Reese23 (20. Januar 2011)

@Guru...   meiner noch nicht am Start???


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2011)

ne deiner ist noch beim Eloxieren  Kommt aber bestimmt auch demnächst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (20. Januar 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Ich glaube gelb ist so eine Farbe, die geht garnicht. Weder auf Auto, bikes, noch auf sonst irgendwas.
> Schade!



Also wenn ich mir das AC von Bikehat so anschaue


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Ich glaube gelb ist so eine Farbe, die geht garnicht. Weder auf Auto, bikes, noch auf sonst irgendwas.
> Schade!



Sorry, ich finde das solche Kommentare nicht gehen, ist schliesslich Geschmacksache.

Ich finde die Farbe geil!!!


----------



## p.2-max (20. Januar 2011)

wenns gut gemacht ist und alles stimmig ist, dann ist gelb durchaus geil!!! will auch nen helius


----------



## Kontragonist (20. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir das AC von Bikehat so anschaue



Das ist jetzt meins  steht aber zum Verkauf (der Rahmen). Ich glaub, ich hab das hier und da schon in einem Nebensatz erwähnt 




 
War zwar geil, ich möchts aber etwas individueller 

Und Gelb ist die beste Farbe wo gibt  besonders an Autos und Bikes!


----------



## Rhombus (20. Januar 2011)

Bist Du Aktionär bei der Post?


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2011)

@Kontra,

es genau so wie ich es gesagt habe.


----------



## connerthesaint (20. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir das AC von Bikehat so anschaue




Oh mein Gott, jetzt weiß ich auch wem dieser geile Schlitten gehört. Ich kenne nämlich nur das Bild von der Seite auf der Nicolai Hompage. 
Ein verdammt scharfes Teil,  danke dreamdeep!


----------



## stuk (20. Januar 2011)

ja auf der n seite sind schon ein paar nette bikes abgebildet
gab grade mal wieder ein update dort.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Januar 2011)

wo denn ? Link ?


----------



## stuk (20. Januar 2011)

http://nicolai-colors.blogspot.com/

ein paar bekannte bikes und dein jung sind zu sehen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> http://nicolai-colors.blogspot.com/
> 
> ein paar bekannte bikes und dein jung sind zu sehen......



ahsoo ,- ja das kennich.


----------



## stuk (20. Januar 2011)

meins hab ich erst heute dort entdeckt.....


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> meins hab ich erst heute dort entdeckt.....



gehört auch ganz klar da rein... 
schade nur das dreamdeep sein AM dort nicht hinmailt.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> gehört auch ganz klar da rein...
> schade nur das dreamdeep sein AM dort nicht hinmailt.



Erst wenn es komplett fertig ist (Umlenkhebel)


----------



## blutbuche (20. Januar 2011)

...mir gefallen die kanaries richtig gut .. mag aber nur die grellen gelbtöne - l kein post gelb ...


----------



## zupaphil (20. Januar 2011)

Hier mein geliebtes Helius FR. Ist zwar nicht mehr das jüngste aber macht jeden Spaß mit!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/817998

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/817999


Weiß leider nicht wie man Fotos direkt hier rein laden kann, sorry....


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Januar 2011)

zupaphil schrieb:


> Weiß leider nicht wie man Fotos direkt hier rein laden kann, sorry....



ist und wird hier im     IBC immer wieder reichlich erklärt,-aber ich machs mal.


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2011)

Du musst nur den "BBCode ein-/ausblenden" die Gewünschte Größe kopieren und hier einfügen.


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2011)

2 doofe ein Gedanke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zupaphil (20. Januar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> 2 doofe ein Gedanke



Ich danke euch!!
Hoffe ich krieg das auch mal selber hin


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Januar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> 2 doofe ein Gedanke


warum 

@zupaphil 
 klick mal-->  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=149183


----------



## zupaphil (20. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> warum
> 
> @zupaphil
> klick mal-->  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=149183





ja stimmt, da stehts beschrieben...aber ich hätte mich totgesucht bis ich den thread gefunden hätte...
jetzt weiß ich ja wie es geht!
danke nochmal!


----------



## Bacara (20. Januar 2011)

Schwarz blau rockt
Viel Detailliebe, das gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## zupaphil (20. Januar 2011)

Bacara schrieb:


> Schwarz blau rockt
> Viel Detailliebe, das gefällt mir sehr gut.




danke!
hab auch ein paar tage nachgedacht welche farbe das gute stück kriegen soll!
war vorher mausgrau


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Januar 2011)

Gefällt mir auch, schönes Oldschool Bike 
... nur die Front ist wahnsinnig hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zupaphil (20. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch, schönes Oldschool Bike
> ... nur die Front ist wahnsinnig hoch.



das täuscht auf dem bild auch etwas...außerdem ist das gute stück ja auch zum bergabfahren gedacht. da kann es vorne ruhig etwas höher sein 
aber es musste schon ne fox 36 oÄ sein, sonst wären die ca 170mm hinten zuviel federweg im vergleich zu der gabel...


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Januar 2011)

Ich meinte nicht die Gabel, sondern die Spacer, Vorbau und den Highriser. Die hohe Front bringt nur subjektiv bergab mehr Sicherheit, mit einer tieferen Front bekommt man deutlich mehr Druck aufs Vorderad.


----------



## habbadu (20. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir das AC von Bikehat so anschaue



sehr schön - gefällt mir sehr


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> sehr schön - gefällt mir sehr



gay ma ne Seite zurück


----------



## Bacara (20. Januar 2011)

Das AC kann auf jede Seite, ist einfach mein absolutes Traumbike. Genauso würde ich meins auch aufbauen. Und zwar wirklich haargenau so!


----------



## de´ AK77 (20. Januar 2011)

@habbadu

Du solltest ma wieder in den Puff


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Januar 2011)

zupaphil schrieb:


> das täuscht auf dem bild auch etwas...außerdem ist das gute stück ja auch zum bergabfahren gedacht. da kann es vorne ruhig etwas höher sein
> aber es musste schon ne fox 36 oÄ sein, sonst wären die ca 170mm hinten zuviel federweg im vergleich zu der gabel...



Wie kommst du auf 170mm 

Schaut für mich aus wie Helius FR Modell 2003 / 2004 !?!
Da waren 150mm angesagt.


----------



## habbadu (20. Januar 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Ich glaube gelb ist so eine Farbe, die geht garnicht. Weder auf Auto, bikes, noch auf sonst irgendwas.
> Schade!








Alles Geschmacksache - mir gefällt gelb, auch wenn's an sonst irgendwas ist


----------



## de´ AK77 (20. Januar 2011)

Gelb ist Geil, wie das Bild unschwer erkennen lässt!!!
So schmeckt der Sommer


----------



## dietercrouch (20. Januar 2011)

nach längerer suche was passendes gefunden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zupaphil (20. Januar 2011)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 170mm
> 
> Schaut für mich aus wie Helius FR Modell 2003 / 2004 !?!
> Da waren 150mm angesagt.



es ist ein 2005er Helius FR.
Original ist dort ein 200mm Dämpfer mit 50mm Hub verbaut.
Ich habe nun aber einen 200mm Dämpfer mit 57mm, also 7mm mehr Hub.
Daher komme ich auf ca. 170mm ;-)


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (20. Januar 2011)

das wär mir neu,ich hatte ein 2005/06er und das hatte nur 150,mit 57er Dämpfer


----------



## zupaphil (20. Januar 2011)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> das wär mir neu,ich hatte ein 2005/06er und das hatte nur 150,mit 57er Dämpfer



bei meinem isses halt so... 
und den mehrfederweg merkt man auch deutlich!
musste dafür aber auch die zughalterung am sattelrohr entfernen, da ja das hinterrad nun tiefer einfedert und daran gescheuert hatte.
nun passt aber alles....außer ein paar kleinigkeiten


----------



## frankweber (20. Januar 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> Alles Geschmacksache - mir gefällt gelb, auch wenn's an sonst irgendwas ist


 

In dem Fall sollte man das gelbe aber eher entfernen um den guten Eindruck noch zu verbessern


----------



## Rhombus (21. Januar 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> Alles Geschmacksache - mir gefällt gelb, auch wenn's an sonst irgendwas ist



Ganz ehrlich, hier finde ich das Gelb noch viel schlimmer! Weniger Gelb wäre hier auch meeeeeehr

Ist ja auch alles Geschmackssache. Ich finde Gelb halt mit die häßlichste Farbe, die es gibt


----------



## Alpine Maschine (21. Januar 2011)

Ih, da ist ja Plastik drin.

Lieber ohne!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (21. Januar 2011)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Ih, da ist ja Plastik drin.
> 
> Lieber ohne!



Sicher?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (21. Januar 2011)

Jupp, hab den Fühltest gemacht.

Oder meinst du die Dame? Die würd ich wohl schon nehmen ...


----------



## Mountain_Screen (21. Januar 2011)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Jupp, hab den Fühltest gemacht.
> 
> Oder meinst du die Dame? Die würd ich wohl schon nehmen ...




Ne da würde ich lieber das gelbe Nicolai nehmen

Bleibt auch auf längere Sicht schön und ist zeitlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (21. Januar 2011)

Nene, 'n Helius mit Pike hab ich schon. Brauch ja keine 2. Vielleicht ist das der Unterschied zwischen Bikes und Frauen. Bei den Bikes kann man nur mit einem gleichzeitig Spaß haben.


----------



## guru39 (25. Januar 2011)

is net meiner


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Januar 2011)

meiiin gott...  da kommen ja täglich welche rein


----------



## guru39 (25. Januar 2011)

und das auch noch bevor ich sie bestellt habe


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Januar 2011)

Cool, das Blau kommt mal richtig gut raus


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Januar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> und das auch noch bevor ich sie bestellt habe



dann würde ich sie als Geschenk betrachten und nicht bezahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. Januar 2011)

sowieso


----------



## der-gute (25. Januar 2011)

stars n stripes?

langsam sollte Nicolai 1.5 als Standard einführen...

sammal, is das Oberrohr-Sitzrohr-Gusset irgendwie heller
oder trügt der Schein?


----------



## Reese23 (25. Januar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> is net meiner



Bin in ner Stunde bei dir...


----------



## motoerhead (25. Januar 2011)

> langsam sollte Nicolai 1.5 als Standard einführen...


finde ich auch... dann muss ich keinen aufpreis mehr zahlen


----------



## guru39 (25. Januar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> stars n stripes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




isso.


----------



## stuk (25. Januar 2011)

glückwunsch reese
wird bestimmt schick
die farbabweichungen sind leider eben normal bei elox (nicht schwarz)


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> die farbabweichungen sind leider eben normal bei elox (nicht schwarz)


Ja, finde ich aber absolut nicht schlimm.


----------



## Kontragonist (25. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ja, finde ich aber absolut nicht schlimm.



Find ich sogar in diesem Fall richtig geil! Bei Orange hats mir nicht so gut gefallen, die Schweißraupen wirken da irgendwie stumpf und eher braun.


----------



## Reese23 (25. Januar 2011)

Die Farbverläufe halten sich echt in Grenzen, hab mit "Schlimmerem" gerechnet... je nach Licht sieht man es etwas am Gusset aber das stört mich überhaupt nicht.

Geiles Teil... freu mich das er da ist und ich anfangen kann zu schrauben. 

EDIT:

Danke an Guru... auch für den Titel Captain America!


----------



## habbadu (25. Januar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> is net meiner



...aber schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (25. Januar 2011)

Das erste blau elox, das ich sehe und richtig geil!


----------



## marco2 (25. Januar 2011)

Das Blau sieht wirklich lecker aus!

Das zweite ist hoffentlich auch schon auf der Reise, die sollten ja im selben Bad gehangen sein!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. Januar 2011)

Lecker! Dann hab ich ja richtig geordert


----------



## Reese23 (26. Januar 2011)

Hast auch blau elox bestellt?


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Januar 2011)

vom user: Shamus aus dem RetroBikeForum...   
(warum eigentlich  RetroBike?)


ich glaube auch,- das es das leichteste helius AM weltweit ist . !


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Januar 2011)

Schön 
... das vom Guru


----------



## Reese23 (26. Januar 2011)

Auch geil... allerdings versteh ich nicht warum Retro???


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Januar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ... sammal, is das Oberrohr-Sitzrohr-Gusset irgendwie heller oder trügt der Schein?


 
Stimmt, die Gussets am Steuerrohr wirken auch irgendwie heller/grünlicher..


----------



## stuk (26. Januar 2011)

retro???
vielleicht wegen dem laaaaangen vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (26. Januar 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Gussets am Steuerrohr wirken auch irgendwie heller/grünlicher..



Fällt bei Tageslicht aber viel unauffälliger aus als bei Puff-Blitzlicht.


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> vom user: Shamus aus dem RetroBikeForum...
> (warum eigentlich  RetroBike?)


Das hat er bvor längere Zeit auch schon mal hier in der Galerie vorgestellt.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das hat er bvor längere Zeit auch schon mal hier in der Galerie vorgestellt.



auch das foto ? ich glaube es war ein anderes foto.


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Januar 2011)

Das kann sein... ist schon etwas länger her.


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Januar 2011)

Flattern die Ventile am Retro nicht beim Schnellfahren?
Mann sind die lang man!!


----------



## c_w (26. Januar 2011)

Die Winkel sehen aber steil aus, mit der Gabel... und dazu der lange Vorbau, das wirkt ein bisschen, also wuerde man ueber dem Vorderrad fahren und das Hinterrad hinter sich herziehen.
Schoen isses aber trotzdem, und leicht bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (26. Januar 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Die Winkel sehen aber steil aus, mit der Gabel... und dazu der lange Vorbau, das wirkt ein bisschen, also wuerde man ueber dem Vorderrad fahren und das Hinterrad hinter sich herziehen.
> Schoen isses aber trotzdem, und leicht bestimmt.



hast du die "sag" diskusion hier im NICOLAI unterforum nicht mitbekommen ?


----------



## stuk (26. Januar 2011)

ist die eigentlich schon zu kurze gabel vielleicht auf dem foto noch zusätzlich abgesenkt?


----------



## Harvester (26. Januar 2011)

Wenn man nen RC haben will..... warum kauft man sich dann keins?


----------



## Luke-VTT (26. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> ist die eigentlich schon zu kurze gabel vielleicht auf dem foto noch zusätzlich abgesenkt?



Treffer. Scheint mir auch so. Und eine DT Swiss EXM mit 150mm ist sicher nicht die schlechteste Gabel für ein Enduro. Zumal es, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, das AC noch nicht gab, als user shamus dieses Bike vorstellte. 

Der Dämpfer hängt ja auch nicht in der Einstellung für vollen Federweg, sondern in der Position mit ca. 150mm. Gesetzt den Fall, die Hypothese mit der abgesenkten Gabel stimmt, ergibt das für mich ein sehr stimmiges Trailbike - vom allzu langen Vorbau einmal abgesehen.


----------



## Ti-Max (26. Januar 2011)

Mir gefällt das AM recht gut, auch mit den moderaten Federwegen.

Das ultimative Trailbike muss Nicolai noch bauen.

Man nehme: AM Hauptrahmen, Ion Hinterbau mit max. 150-160 mm Federweg (dann auch max. 425er Kettenstreben), idealerweise mit mehreren Federwegseinstellungen.

Ich will ein ION S(hort)T(ravel)

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Januar 2011)

Das AC gab es zu der Zeit schon. Und ich finde den Aufbau auch nicht stimmig. 150mm Gabel, hinten reduzierter Federweg usw. Das entspricht ja dann sowieso schon dem AC und mit diesem Setup braucht man die Reserven das AMs nicht.


----------



## Ti-Max (26. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das AC gab es zu der Zeit schon. Und ich finde den Aufbau auch nicht stimmig. 150mm Gabel, hinten reduzierter Federweg usw. Das entspricht ja dann sowieso schon dem AC und mit diesem Setup braucht man die Reserven das AMs nicht.



Du musst nicht immer soviel Sag fahren, dann brauchst Du auch weniger Federweg *duckundwech*


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Januar 2011)

Du, ich hab auch ein Hardtail mit 80mm, das macht auch Spaß, gerade beim droppen


----------



## Luke-VTT (26. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das AC gab es zu der Zeit schon.



Dann wäre der Aufbau in der Tat an einem AC schlüssiger gewesen. Wobei ich es mir grundsätzlich als keine schlechte Idee vorstelle, das AM auch mal mit reduziertem FW zu fahren. Ist halt ein vielseitiges Bike. Ich könnte mir auf meinen Hometrails gut vorstellen mit 140mm zu fahren, um dann wenns dann in den Harz oder die Alpen geht, den vollen FW zur Verfügung zu haben.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hast auch blau elox bestellt?



Jepp! Aber'n anner'n hinnerbau. Extralove wird auch anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (26. Januar 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Dann wäre der Aufbau in der Tat an einem AC schlüssiger gewesen. Wobei ich es mir grundsätzlich als keine schlechte Idee vorstelle, das AM auch mal mit reduziertem FW zu fahren. Ist halt ein vielseitiges Bike. Ich könnte mir auf meinen Hometrails gut vorstellen mit 140mm zu fahren, um dann wenns dann in den Harz oder die Alpen geht, den vollen FW zur Verfügung zu haben.



nur das ich wenn ich meine ca. 165er lyrik auf ca. 140 runterschraube schon oft mit der kurbel aufsetze......
absenken werde ich nur noch bei sehr langen straßenanstiegen um mal anders zu sitzen.
140/150 gleich AC
160/170 gleich AM

mfg


----------



## Kunstflieger (26. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Das ultimative Trailbike muss Nicolai noch bauen.
> Ich will ein ION S(hort)T(ravel)



Ich nehme auch eins


----------



## Team Nicolai (26. Januar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> is net meiner



lustig ich war am montag zufällig dabei wie es verpackt wurde, auf jeden fall cooler bock

gruss zu die leud die so komisch spreche

Der Thomas

(kann auch kein hochdeutsch)


----------



## Ti-Max (26. Januar 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ich nehme auch eins



Ich notiere also zwei Interessenten. Nico, Du hast Geschmack


----------



## guru39 (26. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> gruss zu die leud die so komisch spreche




Grüß zürück 

dafür könne ma nix


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Januar 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir auf meinen Hometrails gut vorstellen mit 140mm zu fahren.



Luke  meinste sowas hier ? 







(Ich war auch drann beteiligt)


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Januar 2011)




----------



## Luke-VTT (27. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Luke  meinste sowas hier ?
> 
> (Ich war auch drann beteiligt) ;)[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacara (27. Januar 2011)

Das gelbe AC ist einfach der hammer, aber des vom Khujand gepostete ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Sehr nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2011)

is net Mainz 





Für Artur: 16,73kg Coil Dämpfer coming soon!


----------



## Luke-VTT (28. Januar 2011)

Ich habs schon in die Galerie geschrieben. Sowas von gut. Hätte ich bei nem eher blassen Gelb mit weiß NIE gedacht. Ich nehme an, Reifen sind 2-ply? Rahmengröße: L?


----------



## Kontragonist (28. Januar 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Ich habs schon in die Galerie geschrieben. Sowas von gut. Hätte ich bei nem eher blassen Gelb mit weiß NIE gedacht. Ich nehme an, Reifen sind 2-ply? Rahmengröße: L?



Klausi hats mir sogar vorgemessen: L 

Das Gelb lässt sich einfach nicht ablichten: Schwefelgelb knallt live schon hammermäßig!


----------



## der-gute (28. Januar 2011)

aber 16,7 kilo!

ich weiss ja nicht...


----------



## ibislover (28. Januar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> aber 16,7 kilo!
> 
> Ich weiss ja nicht...


+1


----------



## Brainspiller (28. Januar 2011)

Naja, das sind Reifen mit Downhillkarkasse. 
Wenn man da normale hinmacht ist schon mal 800 bis 1000g weniger angesagt.

Wo bei dem Rad allerdings abgesehen von den Reifen das Gewicht hängt versteh ich nicht.
Meins hat so viel gewogen als noch der DHX Air dran war und ich hab auch noch sauschwere Pedale und reichlich AFR Geröhr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (28. Januar 2011)

Mit Coil Dämpfer dann 17,5 Kg. Das ist schon heftig. Kann gar nicht nachvollziehen, woher das Gewicht kommt, nicht das da noch ein Gruber Assist verbaut ist?


----------



## Reese23 (28. Januar 2011)

So, hier jetzt auch noch... diesmal bei Tageslicht. Weitere im Album.


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


>



Da kann ich nur zustimmen, super Gerät


----------



## Reese23 (28. Januar 2011)

Mal abgesehen von der Optik die mir wirklich bis in jedes Detail gefällt fährt es sich echt wahnsinnig gut. Die Größe ist perfekt... draufsitzen wohlfühlen! Es steigt kein bißchen vorne auch nicht bei steileren Stücken und geht wunderbar leicht aufs Hinterrad.

Auch wenns jetzt paar Euronen gekostet hat, es ist jeden Cent wert!


----------



## timtim (28. Januar 2011)

glückwunsch ! das ist wirklich fein geworden.............

tim²


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. Januar 2011)

@ Reese: richtig schön geworden


----------



## nollak (28. Januar 2011)

Oh man das ist ein ein Traum. Richtig gut!


----------



## Helium (28. Januar 2011)

Traumhaft, eins der besten


----------



## abbath (28. Januar 2011)

Super.


----------



## trailterror (28. Januar 2011)

Wirklich schÃ¶n î RahmengrÃ¶sse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (28. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Blumen... 



Ist ein L.


----------



## RSR2K (28. Januar 2011)

Hi,

wirklich sehr fein geworden.Für mich mit @dreamdeeps und @Rockcity Roller´s eines der besten.Glückwunsch!

Captain America war auch eine meiner Ideen 


mfg


----------



## wildbiker (28. Januar 2011)

maaannnn.... weiß gar nicht welches Bike man am geilsten finden soll... weil dies nämlich alle sind...


----------



## trailterror (29. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen...
> 
> 
> 
> Ist ein L.



Bei welcher grösse und schrittlänge?

Hast du denn auch das afr unterrohr?

Wieviel wiegt es denn so wie es da steht?

Und ist die absenkung der talas und das pro pedal des dhx im uphill erforderlich?

Danke


----------



## Sauerlandrider (29. Januar 2011)

Dann will ich auch hier mal mein AM vorstellen.
Gewicht liegt bei ca. 17kg (mit AFR-Unterrohr und Coil-Fahrwerk).


----------



## der-gute (29. Januar 2011)

Goil

Es lebe die Totem ;-)


----------



## Reese23 (29. Januar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Bei welcher grösse und schrittlänge?
> 
> Hast du denn auch das afr unterrohr?
> 
> ...



Huhu,

bin 185 cm mit 89 cm SL.

Habe das normale Unterrohr da ich es ohnehin nicht auf 180 mm fahren möchte.

Gewicht, gemessen an der digi Hängewaage, liegt bei 15,04 kg.

Also ich bin gestern paar steilere Rampen testweise mal hoch und hatte weder die Gabel abgesenkt noch das Propedal drine... das Helius klettert wie sau.


----------



## der-gute (29. Januar 2011)

Is das nicht immer so mit was neuem?

;-)


----------



## Reese23 (29. Januar 2011)

oh neee... ich hatte auch schon neue da hilt sich die Euphorie in Grenzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (29. Januar 2011)

Dann is ja gut ;-)


----------



## marco2 (29. Januar 2011)

Gerade fertig geworden:


----------



## Ti-Max (29. Januar 2011)

Ah, sehr schön, insbesondere das fehlende Gusset am Sitzrohr, was ich beim AM einfach schöner finde

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## pillehille (29. Januar 2011)

wow sieht echt top aus!!!

nur die Schrauben an der Kurbel müssen noch blau...


----------



## habbadu (29. Januar 2011)

Sauerlandbiker & marco2 ihr habt klasse "cleane" Kisten auf die Reifen gestellt
Dafür bekommt jeder von Euch ein 
Also


----------



## marco2 (29. Januar 2011)

Hab es gerade auf die Personenwaage gepackt: zwischen 14,3 und 14,4 KG. Da bin ich ja mal überrascht,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (29. Januar 2011)

Sehr sehr schickes AM! Schön clean. I like!


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Januar 2011)

Beides absolut klasse Teile 

@Sauerlandrider: mit der Totem und dem Vivid macht die Kiste bestimmt ne Menge Spaß! Nur der Sunline Vorbau gefällt mir nicht.

@:marco2: hast Du schon mal mit dem Gedanke gespielt, die Fox zu entlacken? Würde sich bestimmt gut machen.


----------



## marco2 (29. Januar 2011)

Ja, mit dem Gedanken hab ich tatsächlich gespielt. Aber ich lasse es wohl bei der Spielerei. 
Das wäre mir am Ende wohl zu viel Action obwohl es sicher gut aussieht.


----------



## trailterror (29. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> bin 185 cm mit 89 cm SL.
> 
> ...




Danke fÃ¼r die antwortî HÃ¶rt sich gut und definitiv sehr verlockend an î

FÃ¤hrst du es in tourenposition am limit oder  ist noch spielraum nach oben. Hab 4cm mehr in der schrittlÃ¤nge und kein bock auf xl. Wenn 2 grÃ¶ssen in frage kommen nehm ich eh immer die kleinere variante...


----------



## Reese23 (29. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab ja ein typisches L (Canyon Nerve) mit einem 620er Oberrohr was mir etwas zu lange ist... das Helius ist in L ja ein ganzes Stück kürzer und passt daher für mich perfekt. Ich fahre einen 50er Vorbau, kein Spacer und ein recht flacher Lenker. Nach der heutigen längeren Ausfahrt mit Trails inkl. stelle ich fest das ich schon ordentlich Druck auf dem Vorderrad hab und vorne recht tief sitzte... leider gibt mein Gabelschaft nicht mehr her aber naja... geht sehr gut bis jetzt!
Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen dass für dich mit 4 cm mehr, das L noch gut passt. evtl. halt ein etwas längeren Vorbau und meine KS Stütze ist ja, wie du auf den Bildern siehst, fast komplett im Rohr. Da ist also noch sehr viel Luft für längere Beine. 

Ich würd ein L nehmwn, XL ist zu groß...


----------



## Helius-FR (29. Januar 2011)

marco2 schrieb:


> Gerade fertig geworden:



Blau / Nackt find ich ja mal Geil.


----------



## thetourist (29. Januar 2011)

Echt super schön!  Wow. Hammer..


----------



## DJT (29. Januar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hab 4cm mehr in der schrittlänge und kein bock auf xl. Wenn 2 grössen in frage kommen nehm ich eh immer die kleinere variante...



Ich hab 94cm SL und fahr ein L


----------



## HammerRS (29. Januar 2011)




----------



## trailterror (29. Januar 2011)

@reese 23 & djt

Thx. Das ist schon mal beruhigend, dass l wohl reichen würde. Mmmh an dem ein oder anderen spacer käme ich am steuerrohr wohl net vorbei.... Mit 1,5 sähe dies natürlich schon mal nicht berauschend aus, mmmhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Januar 2011)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Blau / Nackt find ich ja mal Geil.



Ja. sieht ziemlich gut aus 
Ähnliches Projekt hab ich auch vor für mein ST.
Einigen wird die Frage vielleicht ein Schmunzeln hervorrufen, aber was genau ist eigentlich raw. Ist wirklich pures unpoliertes Alu? Warum oxidiert es nicht so mit einer grauweißen Patina, wegen der Legierung?


----------



## ibislover (30. Januar 2011)

das oxidieren geht nicht von jetzt auf gleich. bei 70er alu schneller und bei 60er alu etwas langsamer.
je mehr wasser und salze (auch die von erde / sand usw. und nicht nur die vom winterdienst oder vom schweiß des fahrers) drankommen, umso schneller gehts.


----------



## Helius-FR (30. Januar 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ja. sieht ziemlich gut aus
> Ähnliches Projekt hab ich auch vor für mein ST.
> Einigen wird die Frage vielleicht ein Schmunzeln hervorrufen, aber was genau ist eigentlich raw. Ist wirklich pures unpoliertes Alu? Warum oxidiert es nicht so mit einer grauweißen Patina, wegen der Legierung?



RAW is wirklich Alu Nackt
Und das bleibt nicht lange so schön Alu-Farben, die Oxid-Schicht kommt...


----------



## Sauerlandrider (30. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Beides absolut klasse Teile
> 
> @Sauerlandrider: mit der Totem und dem Vivid macht die Kiste bestimmt ne Menge Spaß! Nur der Sunline Vorbau gefällt mir nicht.
> 
> @:marco2: hast Du schon mal mit dem Gedanke gespielt, die Fox zu entlacken? Würde sich bestimmt gut machen.



In meinem jetzigen Aufbau macht das Rad auf jeden Fall deutlich mehr Spaß als letztes Jahr mit Revelation/DHX Air, gerade die Gabel macht einiges aus. Der Lenkwinkel wird angenehm flach und die Steifigkeit ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Auch berghoch merke ich außer dem höheren Gewicht keinen Nachteil des Stahlfederfahrwerks.
Der STRAITline-Vorbau passt zwar farblich nicht, hat aber für mich die richtige Länge, ist super verarbeitet und war günstig, der bleibt also erstmal


----------



## trailterror (30. Januar 2011)

Welches rot hat denn dein rahmen?


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Januar 2011)

marco2 schrieb:


>


----------



## marco2 (31. Januar 2011)

@khujand:
Das sähe sicher genial aus! Nur scheue ich mich vor Aufwand und Kosten für die Aktion.


----------



## joseppe (31. Januar 2011)

@hammer: schönes schwarzes ST. nur die vorbau-lenker-kombi mag mir nicht so recht gefallen. oder liegt das nur am blickwinkel?


----------



## HammerRS (31. Januar 2011)

joseppe schrieb:


> @hammer: schönes schwarzes ST. nur die vorbau-lenker-kombi mag mir nicht so recht gefallen. oder liegt das nur am blickwinkel?


There is Spank Spike and RaceFace Diabolus DH.
Look there for more pictures:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/37107


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (31. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Januar 2011)

:d


----------



## Mountain_Screen (31. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> :d



Erst denken dann schreiben, hatte das erste vergessen.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Januar 2011)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Erst denken dann schreiben, hatte das erste vergessen.



um deine frage zu beantworten. nein elox geht (im nachhinein) nicht bei einem gabelcasting.

 pulvern oder lackieren geht problemlos. da können sogar die führungsbuchsen drinn bleiben.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (31. Januar 2011)

Ja danke für die Antwort.

Muss erstmal schauen wie die Farben so zusammen aussehen.


----------



## PoisonB (31. Januar 2011)

Welche Farbe welches Bike ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (31. Januar 2011)

PoisonB schrieb:


> Welche Farbe welches Bike ?



Wenn du mich meinst gehört das Bike nicht hierher. 

Will mir nach langem hin und her ein Argon RoCC zulegen in schwarz Eloxal mit Rot Metallic Schriftzug. Rohloff und Bremsen sollen auch noch Rot werden.


----------



## Sauerlandrider (1. Februar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Welches rot hat denn dein rahmen?



Falls du mich meinst: meiner ist red-orange matt


----------



## Igetyou (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Habe eine kurze Frage. Gibt es einen Geometrieunterschied zwischen der 2010er Serie und 2011 Serie.
Wenn ja, welche Maße wurden verändert?

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## guru39 (3. Februar 2011)

Rc cc ac am afr st?


----------



## stuk (3. Februar 2011)

fr haste vergessen


----------



## guru39 (3. Februar 2011)

stimmt


----------



## Igetyou (3. Februar 2011)

Ups Sorry!!
Ich meine das AM
Danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Februar 2011)

Der Lenkwinkel würde 2011 von 67,7° auf 66,5° bei 160mm angepasst, was dem AM auf jeden Fall sehr gut getan hat.

Die letzten 2010 würden mit 216mm Dämpfer ausgeliefert. 2011 wurde die positionierung von Dämpfer nochmal verändert, nun sind Dämpferhalter ohne Offset verbaut, je nach Reifen sind DH mit 0, -3 und -7 möglich und damit eine leichte Geometrieanpassung von Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe machbar.

Ausserdem gibt es seit Ende 2010 einen neuen Yoke, ohne Löcher und mit eingefrästen Kabelhaltern für Schaltzug und Bremsleitung.

Seit 2011 gibt es das 1.5 Steuerrohr ausserdem mit gefrästen N.

Ausserdem ist mein 2011er Rahmen etwas leichter als mein alter 2010. Keine Ahnung ob das nur Toleranzen sind oder ob tatsächlich irgendwo was angepasst wurde.

Die Gussets am Sattelrohr sind in der Form seit 2011 nun leicht verändert.

Die Niete für den oberen Kabelhalter des Umwerfers würde aus Stabilitätsgründen auf das untere Gusset verlegt, früher war es vor dem Gusset im Unterrohr.


...


----------



## PiR4Te (4. Februar 2011)

Wow, gute infos... und was hat sich beim AC geändert?

Gruss


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Februar 2011)

AC: 
Der Lenkwinkel wurde von 67,8° auf 67,5° geändert und der Radstand um 12mm verlängert. Ausserdem wurden die Umlenkhebel angepasst, jetzt sind standardmässig Dämpfer mit 57mm statt 51mm Hub verbaut (C Umlenkhebel). Gab aber letzten Sommer/Herbst noch ein zwischenmodell mit anderen Umlenkhebeln (B) und nur 141mm Federweg. Hier steht das näher beschrieben:
http://www.nicolai.net/files/federweg-he-ac-2011.pdf

Könnte noch weitere Detailänderungen geben, da bin ich aber nicht im Bilde.

Geometrie 2010
http://2009.nicolai.net/pdf/Helius_AC_10.pdf

Geometrie 2011
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...xazA4dHc&hl=de&single=true&gid=16&output=html



....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (4. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Der Lenkwinkel würde 2011 von 67,7° auf 66,5° bei 160mm angepasst, was dem AM auf jeden Fall sehr gut getan hat.
> 
> Die letzten 2010 würden mit 216mm Dämpfer ausgeliefert. 2011 wurde die positionierung von Dämpfer nochmal verändert, nun sind Dämpferhalter ohne Offset verbaut, je nach Reifen sind DH mit 0, -3 und -7 möglich und damit eine leichte Geometrieanpassung von Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe machbar.
> 
> ...


 
WoW da spricht ein Fachmann!
Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Luke-VTT (4. Februar 2011)

@*Dreamdeep:


----------



## uwi (4. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> AC:
> Der Lenkwinkel wurde von 67,8° auf 67,5° geändert und der Radstand um 12mm verlängert. Ausserdem wurden die Umlenkhebel angepasst, jetzt sind standardmässig Dämpfer mit 57mm statt 51mm Hub verbaut (C Umlenkhebel). Gab aber letzten Sommer/Herbst noch ein zwischenmodell mit anderen Umlenkhebeln (B) und nur 141mm Federweg. Hier steht das näher beschrieben:
> http://www.nicolai.net/files/federweg-he-ac-2011.pdf
> 
> ...


dem steht die Aussage von Kalle aus dem AC-Thread aber teilweise dagegen:

Zitat von kalle Nicolai  
es gibt keine Änderungen am helius AC von 2010 auf 2011.


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Februar 2011)

Tja, wie immer halt die übliche Verwirrung 

Soweit ich mich erinnere, ging es dabei um die Debatte über die Tretlagerhöhe, die erst für 2011 um 6,5mm erhöht, sowie der Federweg auf 141mm verringert werden sollte, was gar nicht gut angekommen ist und deshalb doch nicht geändert wurde.
Laut dem aktuellen Techsheet (links von oben) ist der Lenkwinkel um 0,3° flacher geworden, was dann auch die Änderung im Radstand nachsichzieht.
Wer es genau wissen möchte, sollte am besten noch mal direkt bei Marcel (Nicolai) nachfragen.


----------



## Timmy35 (4. Februar 2011)

Das Problem (oder auch der Vorteil) ist, dass es bei Nicolai keine 2010er oder 2011er Modelle gibt. Die Rahmen werden immer weiter entwickelt und verändert. Nicolai bestellt die Rahmen halt nicht Containerweise in China, sondern kann jederzeit Verbesserungen in die Serie einfließen lassen.


----------



## trailterror (4. Februar 2011)

Ging die winkelverstellung beim am denn nicht zu sehr auf kosten vom uphill und der agilität?


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Februar 2011)

Mit 1148mm ist der Radstand ja immer noch relativ kurz. Ich finde es perfekt so


----------



## trailterror (4. Februar 2011)

Inwiefern kann man denn ohne angelset den lenkwinkel verstellen? Du meintest mal dass mi dem as die front extrem tief kommt. Gibt es also steuersatz abhängig allgemein unerschiedliche höhen?

Danke


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Februar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Inwiefern kann man denn ohne angelset den lenkwinkel verstellen?


Über die Dämpferhalter. Das geht aber nur in einem kleinen Bereich. Hab es nicht mehr genau im Kopf, aber ich glaube zwischen dem 0 und -3° offest lagen ca 0,3°. Tretlager kommt dann auch tiefer. 
Das hängt aber vom Reifen ab, mit den fetten 2.6 Ardents und der 171mm Federwegseinstellung geht bei mir maximal der -3, bei -7 berührt der Reifen leicht das Sitzrohr. Mit dem Minion 2.5, denn ich davor drauf hatte, sollte der -7 gehen.



trailterror schrieb:


> Du meintest mal dass mi dem as die front extrem tief kommt. Gibt es also steuersatz abhängig allgemein unerschiedliche höhen?


Höhen von was? Steuersätze haben ja alle unterschiedliche Bauhöhen. Das Angleset baut sowohl oben wie auch unten sehr flach. 

Angleset: 6mm (untere Bauhöhe)
Reset: 19mm (untere Bauhöhe)

Die Front kommt dabei nicht "extrem tief", sondern (für mich) genau richtig, zumindest mit einer 180mm Gabel 

*Reset mit 160mm*
545 (Axle to Crown)
19 (stack height reset)
= 564
- 56 SAG (35%)
= 508mm TOTAL

*Reset mit 170mm*
555  (Axle to Crown)
19 (stack height reset)
= 574
- 59,5 SAG (35%)
= 514,5mm TOTAL

*Angleset mit 180mm*
565  (Axle to Crown)
6 (stack height angleset)
4 (headtube)
= 575
- 63 SAG (35%)
= 512mm TOTAL

Ausserdem bekommt man durch die niedrige Bauhöhe der oberen Lagerschale vom Angelset den Vorbau und Lenker schön tief, sofern man das möchte.

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zum Angleset. Ab Werk wird da Steuerrohr um 4-5mm nach unten hin verlängert. Ansonsten kann es Probleme mit dem Platz zwischen den Einstellknöpfen der Gabel und dem Unterrohr kommen.


...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (4. Februar 2011)

habe nun ein gebrauchtes helius fr ergattert und wollt mich/es mal vorstellen 







Prinzipiell stehen noch ein paar Änderungen an, aber bin erstmal froh (&pleite  ), dass es nun da ist


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Februar 2011)

Bis auf den Dämpfer, gefällt es mir sehr gut. Glückwunsch zum FR


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. Februar 2011)

sap schrieb:


> habe nun ein gebrauchtes helius fr ergattert und wollt mich/es mal vorstellen



Geile Karre!War das ne Sonderbestellung?Hab ich so noch nie gesehn!Gußsets,Kettenstreben...Was ist das denn für ein Baujahr?


----------



## sap (4. Februar 2011)

Danke für den Glückwunsch 
Dämpfer steht auf To Do Liste...weiß nur noch nicht, was es wird. Vorher kommt ein größeres Durolux-Tuning dran 
@Frank: das ist die alte von Daniel Jahn (in irgendeiner Nicolai Webisode zu sehen..)
AM Schwinge, Gusssets sind custom; BJ 09


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Februar 2011)

> AM Schwinge, Gusssets sind custom; BJ 09


Macht sich verdammt gut.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. Februar 2011)

Bei mir ist heut ein neuer Dämpfer reingeflattert!nachdems mit dem DHX5 Air gar nicht funktioniert hat hab ich mir mal nen RC4 reingebaut,den ich für 379 (neu)im Netz gefunden hab!
erster Eindruck :Super!!





Hatte heut leider keine Cam für ein Bild in freier Wildbahn dabei,aber nachdems ja morgen Sommer bei uns wird und Schnee eh Mangelware ist gehts morgen gleich mal ausgiebig zum Heizen in den Wald!dann kann ich auch endlich mal ein Bild von draussen machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (4. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Über die Dämpferhalter. Das geht aber nur in einem kleinen Bereich. Hab es nicht mehr genau im Kopf, aber ich glaube zwischen dem 0 und -3° offest lagen ca 0,3°. Tretlager kommt dann auch tiefer.
> Das hängt aber vom Reifen ab, mit den fetten 2.6 Ardents und der 171mm Federwegseinstellung geht bei mir maximal der -3, bei -7 berührt der Reifen leicht das Sitzrohr. Mit dem Minion 2.5, denn ich davor drauf hatte, sollte der -7 gehen.
> 
> 
> ...




du bist ein user wie sichs jwohl eder foruminhaber wünscht  informativ, sachlich sympatisch

könnte man den verstellbereich denn eigentlich auch in die andere richtung richten (in den positiven bereich)? dass z.b der das tretlager etwas höher kommt und der lenkwinkel etwas steiler wird?

d.h mit unterschiedlichen steuersätzen kann man einfluss auf die gesamte höhe des cockpits nehmen..... wenn man nun z.b ein steuersatz mit bedeutender oberer bauhöhe verwenden würde, sähe es dann optisch am oberen bereich des steuerrohrs und der schnittstelle zum vorbau dann so aus als hätte man ein spacer drin


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Februar 2011)

> du bist ein user wie sichs jwohl eder foruminhaber wünscht  informativ, sachlich sympatisch


Danke, das ist lieb von Dir. Aber das ist doch normal im Nicolai Forum, wir helfen uns hier alle mit Wissen aus und sind nett zueinander, das macht dieses Unterforum, im Vergleich zu manch anderen Bereichen auf IBC, ja so entspannt. Und zuletzt macht das N fahren so auch gleich doppelt Spaß 



> könnte man den verstellbereich denn eigentlich auch in die andere richtung richten (in den positiven bereich)? dass z.b der das tretlager etwas höher kommt und der lenkwinkel etwas steiler wird?


Für den aktuellen Rahmen sind wie gesagt 0, -3 und -7 möglich. Mit dem 0er wär es dann natürlich etwas höher, das ist aber soweit ich weiss auch der Standarddämpferhalter mit dem das AM ausgeliefert wird und mit dem die Geometrie angeben ist. 
Und auf beiden Seiten sind die Möglichkeiten begrenzt, zum einen durch Reifen/Sitzrohr, zum anderen durch die Schwinge, die dann irgendwann am Tretlager aufliegt. Und wie gesagt, sind durch die verschiedenen DH auch nur kleine Änderungen möglich. 




> d.h mit unterschiedlichen steuersätzen kann man einfluss auf die gesamte höhe des cockpits nehmen


Ja klar. Ein Reset 118-HDAL2 baut insgesamt 38mm hoch, ein Angleset nur 15mm. Demensprechend ist minimale Position des Vorbaus ohne Spacer 23mm höher.



> wenn man nun z.b ein steuersatz mit bedeutender oberer bauhöhe verwenden würde, sähe es dann optisch am oberen bereich des steuerrohrs und der schnittstelle zum vorbau dann so aus als hätte man ein spacer drin



Angleset, schliesst fast eben mit dem Steuerrohr ab, die Lager liegen im Rahmen:





Reset, baut oben auf






Gibt auch einen flach bauenden von Reset. Voraussetzung dafür (wie auch beim Angleset) ist halt immer ein 1.5 Steuerrohr


----------



## Brainspiller (4. Februar 2011)

@sap: 
ist überliefert worden was das genau für ein Farbton ist? Sieht schick aus.

@trailterror:
prinzipiell ist es dem Angleset egal ob du den für flacher oder steiler einbaust.
steilerer winkel geht halt damit einher dass die gabelbrücke dem unterrohr näher kommt. inwiefern das dann noch alles vorbeipasst ist die Frage.

Bist du besorgt dass dir der Lenkwinkel zu flach ist?


----------



## trailterror (4. Februar 2011)

@brainspiller

Ein ganz klein bisschen î

@dreamdeep

Dank dir hab ichs jetzt gerafft î

Bin ja noch nicht ewig mit dabei, aber das nicolai forum ist schon extraklasse î


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Februar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ein ganz klein bisschen



Das musst Du nicht. 66,5° ist doch eine ganz normale moderne Geometrie für ein Enduro. Und wie gesagt, das AM ist auch so noch schön wendig, dank des relativ kurzen Radstands. Mir ist bisher im Vergleich zu meinen alten AMs die Wendigkeit absolut nicht negativ aufgefallen, dafür der flachere Lenkwinkel umso mehr, im positiven Sinn.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. Februar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> @dreamdeep
> 
> Dank dir hab ichs jetzt gerafft î
> 
> Bin ja noch nicht ewig mit dabei, aber das nicolai forum ist schon extraklasse î



ja du bist hier halt unter Tunern und Individualisten,die Ihre Bikes mit 
Liebe aufbauen und teilweise warscheinlich Sex mit ihren Nicolais haben und ihre Freundinen und Frauen dafÃ¼r vernachlÃ¤ssigenich musste mir sowas zumindest schonmal von meiner Holden anhÃ¶ren
echt mal dream:meinen Respekt-du hast deine Hausaufgaben gemacht


----------



## trailterror (4. Februar 2011)

Ok î und so kleine fiese steile rampenartige trailuphills gehen auch noch ? î


----------



## sap (4. Februar 2011)

@Brainspiller: blaugrün


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Februar 2011)

@trailterror: ja, kein Problem. Welche Gabel soll es denn werden? Könntest ja auch eine mit Absenkung nehmen.

@SOERWEIWELFRANK: Danke


----------



## trailterror (5. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> @trailterror: ja, kein Problem. Welche Gabel soll es denn werden? KÃ¶nntest ja auch eine mit Absenkung nehmen.
> 
> @SOERWEIWELFRANK: Danke



Cool. WÃ¼rde vermutlich ne 160er fox float werden... Benutz solche absenkfunktionen eigentlich nie/ungern. Hab daheim auch keine lange aufstiege/abfahrten am stÃ¼ck....Ãhnlich verhÃ¤lt es sich bei hÃ¤ufigem verstellen an dÃ¤mpfern wÃ¤hrend einer fahrt. Mir reichts wenn ich an meiner vario wurschtel î


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco2 (5. Februar 2011)

FÃ¼r kurze Anstiege brauch ich im AM keine Absenkung. FÃ¼r lange Rampen geht nach wie vor auch ein Spanngurt fÃ¼r drei â¬.
Ich bin gerade von 36 Van auf Float umgestiegen und finde die Float vom GefÃ¼hl her genau so gut. Nur dass sie 400 Gramm weniger wiegt, also finde ich die am Ende besser.


----------



## trailterror (5. Februar 2011)

Danke fürs feedback marco. Nutzt du die pro pedal funktion vom dhx denn oft?


----------



## marco2 (5. Februar 2011)

Kann ich noch nicht sagen. Der Schnee taut gerade erst ab und ich hab das AM ja erst vor einer Woche aufgebaut. Ist mein erster Luftdämpfer, vorher hatte ich einen DHX coil.
Aber der erste Eindruck ist: es braucht kein Pro Pedal im Nicolai Hinterbau. Da wippt nix, oder besser wenig.


----------



## trailterror (5. Februar 2011)

Alles klar î


----------



## embee (5. Februar 2011)

und hier noch mal...


----------



## sap (5. Februar 2011)

fein fein, farblich nicht 1000% mein geschmack...schwarz, weiß, grau...da geht mehr - oder nur schwarz weiß


----------



## trailterror (5. Februar 2011)

embee schrieb:


> und hier noch mal...



Finds irgendwie heissî


----------



## JAY-L (6. Februar 2011)

embee schrieb:


> und hier noch mal...



Der Vorbau ist echt grotten Hässlich!


----------



## codit (6. Februar 2011)

Neues Familienmitglied: Das RC meiner Frau







Größe S, Gewicht 12,5 kg komplett,
Laufräder, Bremsen und Schnellspanner geerbt vom Vorgänger.

RC-untypischer Aufbau für Toureneinsatz in Mittelgebirge und Alpen. Wichtig war
ein für die leichte Frau erträgliches Gewicht bei gesetzter Speedhub. Deshalb
blieb das AC aussen vor.

Gruesse
codit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (6. Februar 2011)

codit schrieb:


> Neues Familienmitglied: Das RC meiner Frau



Sehr Geil 
Nur die Blauen Spanner würd ich Wechseln.


----------



## codit (6. Februar 2011)

Helius-FR,
danke für die Blumen!

Den Wechsel der Spanner seh ich (und vor allem meine Holde) auch als erstrebenswert.
Bei nächster Gelegenheit werden die aktuellen Tune-Spanner in
Orange beschafft. Muss noch klären, ob ich für hinten einen DC17 mit
Stahlachse als Sonderanfertigung bekomme. Titanachse in Verbindung
mit Speedhub ist mir zu kritisch. Gleich morgen werde ich mal mit Herrn Fahl
telefonieren.

Gruesse
codit


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Februar 2011)

Geiles RC 
Die blauen Schnellspanner finde ich spitze, schöner Kontrast. Ausserdem passt es zum Einstellknopf der Gabel und sind die Nippel vorne nicht auch blau?


----------



## codit (6. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Geiles RC
> Die blauen Schnellspanner finde ich spitze, schöner Kontrast. Ausserdem passt es zum Einstellknopf der Gabel und sind die Nippel vorne nicht auch blau?


 
Ja, auch die Nippel am Vorderrad sind blau. Der Laufradsatz soll
noch eine Saison gefahren werden und wird im naechsten Winter
durch was Neues ersetzt, dann mit Sapim Polyax in Orange.
Bis dahin sollten eigentlich auch die blauen Schnellspanner
bleiben. Als meine Frau aber den Kommentar von Helius-FR gelesen hat
wars geschehen --> "Tausche Schnellspanner blau in orange".
Der Einzige, der die Blauen jetzt noch erhalten kann, ist Herr Fahl,
wenn er den DC17 nicht mit Stahlachse liefern kann.

Gruesse
codit


----------



## Helius-FR (7. Februar 2011)

codit schrieb:


> Muss noch klären, ob ich für hinten einen DC17 mit
> Stahlachse als Sonderanfertigung bekomme.



Wenn das klappt sag Bescheid. 
Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Kuwahades (7. Februar 2011)

in blau lassen, finds so genau richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (7. Februar 2011)

codit schrieb:


> Ja, auch die Nippel am Vorderrad sind blau. Der Laufradsatz soll
> noch eine Saison gefahren werden und wird im naechsten Winter
> durch was Neues ersetzt, dann mit Sapim Polyax in Orange.
> 
> codit



Sehr schön, straighter Aufbau. Allerdings dass mit den orangen Polyax-Nippel würde ich mir nochmal überlegen. Ich finde es gibt nix augenkrebslastigeres als farbige Nippel.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (7. Februar 2011)

Ah wa, die sind genau das Tüpfelchen auf dem i!

Farbige Nippel rulen!

(Solange wir übers Bike sprechen, das andere wär eine differente Diskussion  )


----------



## softbiker (8. Februar 2011)

So. Bei mir gibts auch mal wider ein Update. Nachdem nun fast alles ist so wie ich es möchte:







Worüber ich mir noch nicht schlüssig bin ist ob ich nicht doch meine matt-schwarzen nicolai-decals draufmache?
Außerdem bitte ich sich nicht am Leyzene-Schutz zu stören, denn der war nur testweise verbaut. Kommt nur drann wenn es in Park geht. Die Kettenstrebe wird noch mit durchsichtigem Lenkerband überzogen, und die Züge vorne noch mit schwarzem Tape verdrahtet.
Außerdem, sofern er denn endlich mal kommt, wird hinten noch der MK II aufgezogen.
Sehr schön finde ich meine rot-schwarzen Decals auf der Gabel, und nicht meckern, ich weis dass das Lyrik falsch herum klebt.
Einzigst die Lenkerfrage, immer wieder taucht Sie auf, ich meinte mit dem 78er Syntace Vector und 12° wärs das gewesen, nun frage ich mich doch wieder nach einem Riser oder gar ganz nach einem Flat, ich weis es irgendwie nicht.





Und ja die Bilder?! Irgendwie macht meine CAM keine gescheiten Aufnahmen oder ich versteh Sie nicht zu bedienen. Meine Bilder sind entwder über- oder unterbelichtet.


----------



## zupaphil (8. Februar 2011)

Also ich würde die Decals auf jeden Fall noch draufmachen!
sieht sonst so leer aus, dein Unterrohr!





softbiker schrieb:


> So. Bei mir gibts auch mal wider ein Update. Nachdem nun fast alles ist so wie ich es möchte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> is net meiner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Verdammt, das wäre meine Farbkombi gewesen ..... 

sehr schönes Bike  aber jetzt muss ich mir eine andere Farbkombi ausdenken, sollte mein neues ein Nicolai werden .....


----------



## codit (8. Februar 2011)

@softbiker: unbedingt die Decals aufs Unterrohr! Optisch ist der Vector einfach schoener als
beide genannte Alternativen.

@Helius-FR: tune ueberlegt noch.

Gruesse
codit


----------



## Luke-VTT (8. Februar 2011)

@ Softbiker: Schönes FR. Decals würde ich auch eher draufmachen.


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Februar 2011)

Lenker würde ich drauflassen, es sei denn, er liegt Dir beim fahren überhaupt nicht, optisch aufjenfall sehr schön
Aufkleber auf dem Unterrohr würde ich weglassen und dafür den Kettenstrebenschutz in schwarz machen ?
oder so lassen wie es ist 

nur mal zum Vergleich, wegen dem Lenker, Foto ist schon älter


----------



## c_w (8. Februar 2011)

softbiker schrieb:


> Außerdem bitte ich sich nicht am Leyzene-Schutz zu stören, denn der war nur testweise verbaut. Kommt nur drann wenn es in Park geht. Die Kettenstrebe wird noch mit durchsichtigem Lenkerband überzogen, und die Züge vorne noch mit schwarzem Tape verdrahtet.
> Sehr schön finde ich meine rot-schwarzen Decals auf der Gabel, und nicht meckern, ich weis dass das Lyrik falsch herum klebt.
> Und ja die Bilder?! Irgendwie macht meine CAM keine gescheiten Aufnahmen oder ich versteh Sie nicht zu bedienen. Meine Bilder sind entwder über- oder unterbelichtet.


Mach dir keine Sorgen wegen dem Schutz oder den Decals... bei dem haesslichen Flaschenhalter faellt das eh nicht auf ^^
Ansonsten nettes Bikes


----------



## marco2 (8. Februar 2011)

Endlich in seinem Element:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (8. Februar 2011)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Wenn das klappt sag Bescheid.
> Würde mich auch interessieren.


 
Aussage Tune:
"Rohloff gibt (DC17) Spanner tatsaechlich nicht (für Speedhub) frei.
Eine Stahlachse zu fertigen ist aus mehreren Gründen nicht
machbar"

Damit bleibt es bei den blauen AC16/17. Gefällt der Mehrheit
ja sowieso besser .

Gruesse
codit


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Februar 2011)

codit schrieb:


> Damit bleibt es bei den blauen AC16/17.


----------



## stuk (8. Februar 2011)

das weinig blau ist doch super, würde grade am "Mädchenrad" noch blaue Kettenblattschrauben verbauen. Dann ist es richtig stimmig und nicht überladen...
mfg


----------



## Helius-FR (8. Februar 2011)

codit schrieb:


> Aussage Tune:
> "Rohloff gibt (DC17) Spanner tatsaechlich nicht (für Speedhub) frei.
> Eine Stahlachse zu fertigen ist aus mehreren Gründen nicht
> machbar"
> ...



Schade. 

Aber die AC 16/17 sind doch auch nicht für Rohloff Freigegeben !?!


----------



## codit (8. Februar 2011)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Schade.
> 
> Aber die AC 16/17 sind doch auch nicht für Rohloff Freigegeben !?!


 
So ist es, haben ja auch Titanachse. Im Vorgängerhardtail haben sie gehalten,
jetzt werden Sie also auch im RC erprobt. 
Nur bei Neuen hätte ich für 90 Euronen dann auch gerne gleich mehr Sicherheit = Stahlachse gehabt.

@softbiker:  Lass Dich wg. dem Flaschenhalter nicht aergern: Form follows Function!

codit


----------



## OldSchool (8. Februar 2011)

codit schrieb:


> So ist es, haben ja auch Titanachse. Im Vorgängerhardtail haben sie gehalten,
> jetzt werden Sie also auch im RC erprobt.
> Nur bei Neuen hätte ich für 90 Euronen dann auch gerne gleich mehr Sicherheit = Stahlachse gehabt.
> 
> ...



Na ja Flaschenhalter hätte ich dahin gebaut wo er hin gehört. Auf das Unterrohr.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Februar 2011)

echt schade um die bikes... aber manche können einfach keine bilder machen.


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. Februar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> echt schade um die bikes... aber manche können einfach keine bilder machen.



Manch andere fahren die Teile lieber ... foddo ist zweitrangig solang man nicht posen muss


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Februar 2011)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> foddo ist zweitrangig



dann sollte man sie ganz weglassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. Februar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dann sollte man sie ganz weglassen.



Mensch khujand. Du hast ab und zu, meinem verständnis nach, aber echt wirre ansichten, und leider abwertend noch dazu...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. Februar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> ... und leider abwertend noch dazu...




Stattdessen vielleicht "Mööönsch, da kan man ja nix erkennen. Stell doch mal bessere Bilder rein, bin sicher nicht der einzige, der mehr Details von deinem Helius sehen möchte!"


Oder so


Nur ein Vorschlag ...


----------



## Helius-FR (8. Februar 2011)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das man miese Handy Fotos, Total Unscharfe besser ganz weg lassen sollte.


----------



## marco2 (8. Februar 2011)

Hey Jungs, sicher sind die Fotos unscharf und Mist. Aber was hat man auf dem Trail dabei? Die miese Handykamera und nicht die gute Kamera. 
Dachte einfach in meiner Begeisterung mit euch die Freude der ersten Ausfahrt zu teilen.


----------



## guru39 (8. Februar 2011)

ich finde auch das schöne Foddos einfach schöner beim anschauen sind


----------



## Kontragonist (8. Februar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich finde auch das schÃ¶ne Foddos einfach schÃ¶ner beim anschauen sind



Ne warme Malzeit macht auch mehr SpaÃ im Mund, aber am Berg hab ich meist auch nur ân Ã¶den Riegel oder Apfel mit  Ich find schlechte Fotos weniger schlimm als Langeweile in den Augen. Vielleicht sollten wir uns alle sauteure Handys mit toller Kamera drin zulegen und am Bike sparen, dafÃ¼r aber schÃ¶ne Fotos davon machen â obwohl die dann auch wieder nicht so schÃ¶n anzuschauen sind:



Julian0o schrieb:


> So mein neues AM 7.0 nach 100 Meter schieben
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Allerdings:*

Ich tÃ¤t auch gern mal ein schÃ¶nes Foto machen, auch im Flug z.B. â kann da wer eine erschwingliche Kompaktdigitalkamera empfehlen, die schnell genug auslÃ¶sen, kurz genug belichten und auf kleinem Raum verstaut werden kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. Februar 2011)

Da gibts nen eigenen Foto-Thread zu. Wichtig ist, dass du den Autofokus einstellen (also ausschalten) kannst. Wenn das (mit der Fokussierung) nicht manuell geht, dann ist nix zu machen. Der (Autofokus) ist selbst bei sauteuren Objektiven (USM sag ich nur) nicht schnell genug für Action-Pics.

ps. Von iPhone4-Fotos wird die Rechtschreibung auch nicht besser. Die Mehrzahl von "Pedal" ist "Pedale".^^


----------



## checkb (9. Februar 2011)

> Der (Autofokus) ist selbst bei sauteuren Objektiven (USM sag ich nur) nicht schnell genug für Action-Pics



Totaler Blödsinn.


----------



## Kontragonist (9. Februar 2011)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Da gibts nen eigenen Foto-Thread zu. Wichtig ist, dass du den Autofokus einstellen (also ausschalten) kannst. Wenn das (mit der Fokussierung) nicht manuell geht, dann ist nix zu machen. Der (Autofokus) ist selbst bei sauteuren Objektiven (USM sag ich nur) nicht schnell genug für Action-Pics.
> 
> ps. Von iPhone4-Fotos wird die Rechtschreibung auch nicht besser. Die Mehrzahl von "Pedal" ist "Pedale".^^



Danke, mal sehen ob ich den Thread finde.
Und der Quatsch-Plural "Pedalen" ist in der Tat ein Ärgernis 



checkb schrieb:


> Totaler Blödsinn.



Auch danke, aber eine sauteure, schweineschwere Spiegelreflex kommt mir eh nicht ins Gepäck, an so was will ich mich nicht abschleppen  Fahren bleibt das Primärziel 

Widmen wir uns wieder dem betrachten von Fotos, vorzugsweie schöner 

Cheers
Jo


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Februar 2011)

marco2 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, sicher sind die Fotos unscharf und Mist. Aber was hat man auf dem Trail dabei? Die miese Handykamera und nicht die gute Kamera.
> Dachte einfach in meiner Begeisterung mit euch die Freude der ersten Ausfahrt zu teilen.



Marco
 dein Rad ist ja TOP ! 
die bilder sind bekanntlich mist,- aber das du gleich 2 bilder von ein und der selben seite machst,- zeugt von wenig Kreativität 

is nur meine mickrige meinung...


----------



## chris_01 (9. Februar 2011)

Blöde ME Gallery funzt nicht. Jetzt doch lieber wieder den guten alten Onkel Flickr...
Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2011)

kurze Frage an die Experten .... Sorry 

Warum soll ich mir ein Nicolai Helius AM kaufen?

Bin gerade in der Evaluation für einen neuen Rahmen (zur Zeit fahre ich Cube Fritzz).
In der engeren Auswahl sind:

Nicolai Helius AM (daher die Frage) (bewährt und unverwüstlich)
Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon (neu und sexy)


----------



## Luke-VTT (9. Februar 2011)

Weil Nicolai Dir jeden (vernünftigen) custom-Wunsch erfüllt. Weil die Räder auch nach jahren upgrade-fähig bleiben. Weil Du Dir jedes Farbkonzept erfüllen kannst. Weil Du eine kleine, ursympathische Firma aus der niedersächsischen Provinz unterstützt.

Nichtsdestotrotz ist das Nomad C ein richtig geiles Rad. Die Entscheidung würde auch mir schwer fallen.


----------



## BOSTAD (9. Februar 2011)

Ist aber trotdem ein ungeeigneter Ort, abgesehen von der Themenüberschrift, eine unvoreingenommene Meinung zu erfahren.
Selbst Testen, selbst Meinung bilden!


----------



## stuk (9. Februar 2011)

...und, weil das N auch nach 3jahren rocken noch wie neu aussehen kann, beim SC carbon hätte ich da meine Bedenken.


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Warum soll ich mir ein Nicolai Helius AM kaufen?


Das sind beides tolle Bikes, mir gefällt das Nomad auch ausgesprochen gut.
Neben der grundsätzlichen Frage Alu VS Carbon gibt es noch folgende Argumente die für ein AM bzw. Nicolai im allgemeinen sprechen.

- alle Customwünsche möglich
- enger Kontakt direkt mit dem Hersteller
- herausragende Qualität made in Germany
- schnelle und einfache Ersatzteilversorgung (über viele Jahre)
- 5 Jahre Garantie, übertragbar bei Gebrauchtkauf (bei SC nur 2 Jahre)
- der Rahmen kann im Schadensfall immer repariert bzw. geändert werden, d.h. ein Nicolai ist absolut investitionssicher. Wenn der Carbon Nomad nach 3 Jahren auf einen Stein knallst, war es das mit den 3000 für den Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen, was ich lese gefällt mir gut  und wird unter "Pro's" vermerkt


----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. Februar 2011)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> ... Der (Autofokus) ist selbst bei sauteuren Objektiven (USM sag ich nur) nicht schnell genug für Action-Pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, okay, Verallgemeinerung. Es kommt immer drauf an, was du fotografierst. Jedenfalls bist du bei den meisten Action-Pics mit manuellem Fokus besser dran, auch mit meinen USM-Objektiven. Spreche also aus eigener Erfahrung. Kenne auch keinen Fotografen, der's anders macht ...

Der automatische Fokus stellt ja immer mit, also MUSS er der Action hinterher sein.


----------



## Luke-VTT (9. Februar 2011)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Der automatische Fokus stellt ja immer mit, also MUSS er der Action hinterher sein.



Nein. Prädikations-AF


----------



## c_w (9. Februar 2011)

Alles schön und gut, aber wenn ich ein Actionfoto mache, dann weiss ich normalerweise, wo die Action stattfinden wird. Da ist manuelles fokussieren einfach angebracht. Mit der MÖGLICHKEIT manuell fokussieren zu können ist man da immer auf der besseren Seite!

Aber dat gehört hier nicht hin! Also bitte wieder schöne Fotos und kein Gelaber darüber!


----------



## softbiker (9. Februar 2011)

Macht mal Vorschläge für die Decal-Farbe:

Ich hab heute die mattschwarzen draufgeklebt. Leider sowas von schief und wenn ich ehrlich bin ist mir das schon zu viel schwarz.


----------



## stuk (9. Februar 2011)

rot oder durchsichtige


----------



## sap (9. Februar 2011)

gelb (wegen der flasche  ) oder weiß


----------



## Helius-FR (9. Februar 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach passt da nur Schwarz.


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. Februar 2011)

softbiker schrieb:


> Macht mal Vorschläge für die Decal-Farbe:
> 
> Ich hab heute die mattschwarzen draufgeklebt. Leider sowas von schief und wenn ich ehrlich bin ist mir das schon zu viel schwarz.



Wusste gar nicht, dass das Helius FR jetzt auch beim Triathlon eingesetzt wird  -> also bis dann in Roth !

Aber Scherz beiseite - die Flasche liegt spätestens beim ersten größeren Hindernis in der Botanik. Kann mich allerdings auch nicht so recht mit Camelback & Co. auf Tour anfreunden.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (9. Februar 2011)

daher habe ich nun den evoc freeride trail


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. Februar 2011)

sap schrieb:


> daher habe ich nun den evoc freeride trail



Oder wie wärs mit ner querovalen Trinkflasche mit passendem Halter die noch unter den Piggypack des Dämpfers passt ?

lg
Wolfgang (Auch Evoc-Träger)


----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. Februar 2011)

softbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab heute die mattschwarzen draufgeklebt. Leider sowas von schief und wenn ich ehrlich bin ist mir das schon zu viel schwarz.




Rot und durchsichtig sind schon mal gute Vorschläge. Wie wär's mit chromfarben?


----------



## OldSchool (9. Februar 2011)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Oder wie wärs mit ner querovalen Trinkflasche mit passendem Halter die noch unter den Piggypack des Dämpfers passt ?
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang (Auch Evoc-Träger)



Normaler Halter und normale Flaschen passen. Auch mit Piggy.


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. Februar 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Normaler Halter und normale Flaschen passen. Auch mit Piggy.



Bei meinem Helius mit Vivid nicht ...;(
(mit 0,7er Flasche getestet und nicht zu empfehlen)

Mit dem normalen ULH und DT Swiss SSD210 wars noch möglich.

Dafür fährt sich der Bock jetzt viieeel plüschiger !

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## pillehille (9. Februar 2011)

kleb doch kleinere Decals an die Kettenstrebe und wickel dann das transparente Lenkerband drum; sieht vllt gar nicht schlecht aus...

ich finds eigentlich auch ohne ziemlich schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (9. Februar 2011)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Helius mit Vivid nicht ...;(
> (mit 0,7er Flasche getestet und nicht zu empfehlen)
> 
> Mit dem normalen ULH und DT Swiss SSD210 wars noch möglich.
> ...



Mit oben abgebildeten ULH geht bei mir Vivid und DHX 3 mit 0.7l Flasche.


----------



## softbiker (10. Februar 2011)

So also jetz muss ich hier mal intervenieren. Dass gibts doch nicht dass hier jeder an meinem Flaschenhalter rummeckert. Zur Strafe hab ich ihn jetzt abgeclippt.
Zur Erklärung:
Das Teil ist von SKS und lässt sich abclippen und an jeder wünschenswerten Stelle am Fahrrad einfach anklemmen. Schnicke Sache, denn wenn ich mal nur ne Stunde unterwegs bin hab ich kein Bock mit Cammelback zu fahren. Die Flasche ist gut geklemmt und bombenfest, da hüpft nix auch bei größerem Hinderniss nicht. Dann will ich schon gar nicht einen Flaschenhalter an den Rahmen schrauben. UiPfui das geht ja gar nicht.

Und das Unterrohr ist echt ein bissl nackert ohne Decals. Ich habe mir mal kupferbraun oder taubenblau rausgesucht, Himbeerrot ist zu extrem und eloxrot passt nicht dazu. weisse hatte ich ja drauf aber dass fand ich zu unruhig. Muss ich wohl noch ein bissl mim Farbkonfigurator spielen.


----------



## stuk (10. Februar 2011)

die farben aus dem konfi gibt es aber nicht als original decals bei N


----------



## softbiker (10. Februar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> die farben aus dem konfi gibt es aber nicht als original decals bei N



Also der Hoshi meinte alles was RAL ist kannste als Aufkleber machen lassen. Von daher!
Aber ich bin eh irgendwie am zweifeln. Irgendwo meine ich gelesen zu haben das firedepartment-red von N - karminrot RAL 3002 sein soll. Ich meine das karminrot ist zu stumpf für das firedep.red. Na da werd ich heut mal in der Zentrale durchklingeln.


----------



## Luke-VTT (10. Februar 2011)

softbiker schrieb:


> Die Flasche ist gut geklemmt und bombenfest, da hüpft nix auch bei größerem Hinderniss nicht.



Allerdings schränkt Deine Lösung den Verstellbereich der Sattelstütze erheblich ein. Auf technischen und steilen Trails würde ich den Sattel definitiv tiefer fahren wollen, als Du es mit dem SKS-Teil könntest. Gerade bei einem Bike das soviel Abfahrtspotential hat wie das FR!

Abgesehen davon. Nimmst Du keinen Ersatzschlauch, Pumpe, Reifenheber, Haustürschlüssel, etc. mit?! Ich komme auch auf einer 2Std. Hometrail-Runde nicht ohne kleinen Trinkrucksack klar. 

Naja, Geschmackssache. Ich find schwarze Decals oder keine am besten, btw


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Februar 2011)

Luke for -N-


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Februar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Luke for -N-



Unterstütze ich


----------



## checkb (10. Februar 2011)

Ick och.


----------



## stuk (10. Februar 2011)

ich auch
schade das so ein freundlicher "fachmann" was anderes fahren wird....


----------



## Luke-VTT (10. Februar 2011)

*blush* Danke, Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (10. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Unterstütze ich




 die "rakete überhaupt" steht zum verkauf.


----------



## der-gute (10. Februar 2011)

boah

wäre ich ein Zwerg, ich würds sofort nehmen

;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Februar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> boah
> 
> wäre ich ein Zwerg, ich würds sofort nehmen
> 
> ;-)



ehh ist grösse L


----------



## der-gute (10. Februar 2011)

also für kleine Menschen ;-)


----------



## abbath (10. Februar 2011)

Kinderrad.


----------



## wolfi_1 (10. Februar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die "rakete überhaupt" steht zum verkauf.



Warum wohl ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Helius-FR (10. Februar 2011)

softbiker schrieb:


> So also jetz muss ich hier mal intervenieren. Dass gibts doch nicht dass hier jeder an meinem Flaschenhalter rummeckert. Zur Strafe hab ich ihn jetzt abgeclippt.
> Zur Erklärung:
> Das Teil ist von SKS und lässt sich abclippen und an jeder wünschenswerten Stelle am Fahrrad einfach anklemmen. Schnicke Sache, denn wenn ich mal nur ne Stunde unterwegs bin hab ich kein Bock mit Cammelback zu fahren. Die Flasche ist gut geklemmt und bombenfest, da hüpft nix auch bei größerem Hinderniss nicht. Dann will ich schon gar nicht einen Flaschenhalter an den Rahmen schrauben. UiPfui das geht ja gar nicht.



Dann is es ja noch schlimmer das du zu Faul warst das Hässliche Teil fürs Foto wech zu machen.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2011)

ist das RAW??? dachte es wäre nicht so dolle mit weiss, aber passt noch gut


----------



## sluette (11. Februar 2011)

softbiker schrieb:


> Also der Hoshi meinte alles was RAL ist kannste als Aufkleber machen lassen.



naja, so ganz scheint das nicht zustimmen. für olivgrün RAL6003 habe ich bisher vergeblich einen lieferanten gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Februar 2011)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Warum wohl ?
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang


 
Mir gehts zumindest so, daß mir Aufbauprojekte und die anfängliche Fahrzeit damit am meisten Spass machen. Spätestens nach einem halben Jahr fängts in den Fingern an zu kribbeln.
Und Vinc sitzt ja an der Quelle 

Taugen die Veltec eigentlich was?


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ist das RAW??? dachte es wäre nicht so dolle mit weiss, aber passt noch gut



ja das ist RAW ,- doch vor dem verkauf kann man sich ne wunschbeschichtung draufbringen lassen,- u. kompl. neue lager usw.
also generalüberholt. (alles im preis inkl.) 


der preis für das kompl. rad ist sehr heiss.


----------



## vinc (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute, 

falls Interesse an meinem Helius AM besteht, schickt mir einfach ne Mail.
Dann gibts auch die Ausstattungsliste und den Preis.

[email protected] 


Viele Grüße

Vincent 

p.s. Danke Khujand fürs Veröffentlichen!


----------



## stuk (11. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## allblack (13. Februar 2011)

Möchte mich auch einmal mit einem Bild beteiligen.
Es sollte in diesem Jahr eigentlich ein AM werden. Im September '10 kam mir dann der FR Rahmen in der Bucht in die Quere und somit das neue Bike ein bisschen früher als geplant auf die Reifen.

Foto von der ersten Ausfahrt. Bremsen werden in den nächsten Tagen ersetzt da die Elixier nix für mein Übergewicht ist. Neues Bild folgt dann noch einmal.

So long, 
Oliver


----------



## sap (13. Februar 2011)

gefällt gefällt  
nur das rot an der gabel stört den ästhet in mir ein kleines bisschen 
gut, manche mögen genau diese kleinen "sonderecken", ich nicht 

fährst du 3x umwerfer?
und bei wie viel KG reicht dir die elixir denn nicht mehr? habe gerade noch die juicy dran und bin mit neuen belägen auch total happy. die bremse war am bike, habe es auch erst kürzlich gebraucht erworben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (13. Februar 2011)

Die graue Druckstrebe müsste imho nicht sein, besser schwarz, aber naja, wenns aus der Bucht ist.

@sap: Ich hab auch mal ne Juicy gefahren, war grundsätzlich i.O., aber absolut nicht zu vergleichen mit einer Bremse vom Kaliber der Saint o.ä.... vor allem auf langen Abfahren, da fehlt einfach Standfestigkeit. Und dafür muss man keine 90 kg wiegen...


----------



## sap (13. Februar 2011)

ja klar. es ist nicht meine traumbremse, aber sie war eben beim bike bei mir dabei. trickstuff beläge drauf und für meine AM/EN touren passt das momentan. selbst mit 110kg 
irgendwann im frühjahr oder sommer wird sie wohl trotzdem weichen müssen, aber ich bin froh, das thema bremse erstmal aus der akuten finanzplanung draußen zu haben


----------



## allblack (13. Februar 2011)

@sap

jau ist 3fach mit einer Heim3 Kefü.

110kg sinds wohl auch bei mir  allerdings dürfte neben einer Gewichtsreduzierung auch meine Bremstechnik noch besser werden. 
Ich hatte an meinem alten Rad eine Juicy, die gefiel mir besser. Die Elixier ist mir einfach nicht sympathisch, hat schon beim entlüften rumgezickt.


----------



## aka (14. Februar 2011)

Hier mal mein Trail Rad:





Sattelstütze gehört ca. 15cm weiter raus, ist also ein Rad für Große.
Hat hinten übrigens ca. 147mm Federweg da der 200/57mm Dämpfer kollisionsfrei funktioniert


----------



## Alpine Maschine (14. Februar 2011)

Iiih, mit Schutzblech!

Das hier ist wie der "Playboy". Da tragen die Mädels auch so wenig wie möglich, und das gut so. Dass die draußen auf der Straße mehr anhaben klaro...

Ihr versteht, was ich meine!


----------



## abbath (14. Februar 2011)

Ist das ein CC in XL? Wie groß bist Du?


----------



## aka (14. Februar 2011)

Ja, ist XL. Ich bin ca. 193cm.


----------



## abbath (14. Februar 2011)

Also eher klein...


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2011)

Die Hammerschmidt gefällt mir gut 
kann mich (noch) nicht dazu durchringen ..... 

achja das ganze Bike finde ich shön


----------



## Kontragonist (8. April 2011)

Jep, der Lenker ist orange, aber die farbigen Elox-Teile kommen auf  meinen Fotos komischerweise ziemlich platt. Sieht immer aus wie  gepulvert. Aber live in der Sonne find ich die Kombi saugeil und  lass mir da auch nicht reinreden 

Schwarz/Rote Heliusen gibts schon so viele, da muss ich nicht noch mitmachen. Schwarz/Orange gabs noch nicht so oft, ich hatte aber schon die roten Hope Naben in den Laufrädern und den Würger und nur für den kleansten Look, den man eh zu oft sieht, wollte ich kein Geld ausgeben  meine Kiste ist trotz Standard-Schwarz-Eloxal mit Regular Love immer noch einzigartig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (8. April 2011)

So, da dreamdeep so gern mal sehen möchte, was aus seinem Rahmen geworden ist, gibt es mal einen Schnellschuss mit dem Handy. Zum richtigen Fotografieren bin ich vor lauter Spaß mit dem Bike noch gar nicht gekommen. 

Die Pedale sind noch ein Rest vom alten Bike, aber bloß wg. der Farbe sehe ich es grad nicht ein, noch mal Geld in die Hand zu nehmen. 

Wenn ich mal Zeit hab und das Bike gewienert ist, mache ich mal richtige Fotos.


----------



## dreamdeep (8. April 2011)

Ich hab in der zwischenzeit schon eines in der Galerie von deinen Bikebuddys entdeckt, da kommt das Bike etwas besser zur Geltung. Schöner Aufbau mit den weissen Parts


----------



## frankweber (8. April 2011)

orange elox ist sehr schön !


----------



## stuk (9. April 2011)

ich find diesen aufbau sogar schöner als den alten.....
sorry dreamdeep 
viel spaß damit


----------



## PiR4Te (9. April 2011)

Hey Kontragonist, sauber!!!

Und dein Endruck vom Monarch? Passt optischt gut dazu, ist aber kein High Volume, oder?!

Gruss


----------



## richard.a (10. April 2011)

Sorry für die Eifonkwaliteht...


----------



## gnafert (11. April 2011)

richi, feiner aufbau. ich würd´s nicht anders machen


----------



## pfalz (11. April 2011)

> Sorry für die Eifonkwaliteht...



dito....


----------



## Tenderoni (11. April 2011)

@ pfalz: mir gefallen beide Farben deiner Nicolai´s (Ion,AM) kannste mal verraten wie die heißen. Besten dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (11. April 2011)

Das obige ist blaugrün - wie meins


----------



## Tenderoni (11. April 2011)

Danke sap, dachte erst das ist skyblue weil das auf einigen Fotos hier im Forum auch manchmal so grünlich rüberkommt.


----------



## blutbuche (11. April 2011)

......


----------



## pfalz (11. April 2011)

@Tenderoni,

das Ion ist kobaltblau (RAL5013), Hinterbau schwarz
das Helius hat sap schon richtig beantwortet


----------



## Kontragonist (11. April 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Hey Kontragonist, sauber!!!
> 
> Und dein Endruck vom Monarch? Passt optischt gut dazu, ist aber kein High Volume, oder?!
> 
> Gruss



Aye Captain,
hast (leider) Recht: das ist aufgrund eines Kommunikationsdilemmas zwischen Importeur, Händler und Konsument der normale Monarch Plus RC3, der "richtige" ist aber unterwegs und wenn ich den ausprobiert hab sag ich auch, ob sich dessen Anschaffung lohnt


----------



## guru39 (12. April 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Aye Captain,
> hast (leider) Recht: das ist aufgrund eines Kommunikationsdilemmas zwischen Importeur, Händler und Konsument der normale Monarch Plus RC3, der "richtige" ist aber unterwegs und wenn ich den ausprobiert hab sag ich auch, ob sich dessen Anschaffung lohnt





Der is net unnawegs, der is do


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2011)

mal wieder draussen gewesen


----------



## Kontragonist (12. April 2011)

Mit Vivid Air, wie ich sehe â schon mal richtig rangenommen, das GerÃ¤t? Hab mal fÃ¼râs AFR damit spekuliert â¦

@guru: will ich haben und setze alles daran, das Ding heute abzuholen


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2011)

Mir gefällt er gut  da ich doch recht viel Eigengewicht habe, fahre ich mit mehr Sag. Aber auf einer schnellen Schotterabfahrt fnad ich das Ding Sahne ...... dauert etwas mit dem einstellen ..... denke mal es geht noch etwas besser


----------



## Kontragonist (13. April 2011)

Ich lass ihn für nächste Saison mal in der engeren Wahl  leider ist der  Dämpfer ziemlich ungeschlacht im Design und wirkt in eher weniger  klobigen Rahmen wie den Helius-Modellen immer so riesig. Obwohl es in  diesem Foto noch voll in Ordnung geht


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2011)

Ist schon ein dickes Ding


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. April 2011)

Welches Tune hast Du denn, Mid?
Mit welchen Einstellungen bist Du denn unterwegs, wieviel bringst Du die Waage?
Fragen über Fragen..


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Welches Tune hast Du denn, Mid?
> Mit welchen Einstellungen bist Du denn unterwegs, wieviel bringst Du die Waage?
> Fragen über Fragen..



Tune ist mid/mid
Einstellungen sind blau 3, hex 5, rot 11
Gewicht 120 kg


----------



## xRemcox (13. April 2011)

My Helius ST for the new season:


----------



## frankweber (14. April 2011)

update:


----------



## Kuwahades (14. April 2011)

die Idee mit dem polierten Lenker ist echt gut, wird super aussehen 

mal eine Frage fährt jemand einen e-Typ 2-fach Umwerfer am Helius FR von 2007 ?
Oder hat jeman einen Tipp welcher in Verbindung mit einer alten ZweiG Kettenführung funktioniert, welche noch keine e-Typ Aufnahme hat ?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zupaphil (14. April 2011)

schönes bike!!!


----------



## sluette (14. April 2011)

upgrade: neue pellen und neue forke!


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. April 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> die Idee mit dem polierten Lenker ist echt gut, wird super aussehen
> 
> mal eine Frage fährt jemand einen e-Typ 2-fach Umwerfer am Helius FR von 2007 ?
> Oder hat jeman einen Tipp welcher in Verbindung mit einer alten ZweiG Kettenführung funktioniert, welche noch keine e-Typ Aufnahme hat ?
> ...


 

Hat Dein FR E-Type? Sowas gibts bei Nicolai?
Warum bohrst Du nicht einfach ein Loch ein Deine (alte) Zweig?


----------



## tobone (14. April 2011)

Moin
Bin auf der suche nach einem neuen Bike. U.a. stehen Helius AC und AM auf der Liste.Unterscheiden sich die beiden doll in der Geometrie? Mit welchen Gabeln lässt sich am besten ein AC fahren? Macht es sinn einen AM Rahmen um die 13Kg aufzubauen? Ist ja wohl ein halbes Kilo schwerer als der AC Rahmen. Ist immer so eine Sache mit diesen Begriffen, aber welches würdet ihr eher als ein All Mountain einstufen? Das AM geht ja (auch wegen des Gewichts) eher Richtung Enduro oder?

Viele Fragen


----------



## trailterror (14. April 2011)

@sluette

Schick! Grün elox kommt definitiv auch gut...

AM um 13 kg wird denk ich schwierig.... Ich denk beide passen in den AM bereich. Wenn du ab und zu mehr willst, dann wohl AM, sonst reicht wohl AC....
Ist aBer alles  ne nicht fundierte vermutung


----------



## Sickculture (14. April 2011)

Mein neues Baby. Heute gekommen und aufgebaut:
*Helius AM 2011*
Reset Racing Steuersatz rot
RS Lyrik U-Turn
X.0 Anniversity Gold Schaltwerk
X.0 Trigger
Truvativ Hammerschmidt FR
AVID Code Magnesium (203/185)
Mavic Crossmax SX 2010
Raceface Atlas AM Vorbau, Raceface Atlas Lenker rot
Shimano 647DX Pedale
Syntace Moto Screw On Griffe


*
Was noch die Tage geändert wird:*
- DHX Air 5.0 Dämpfer
- KS 950-R Remote Variostütze
- Specialized Phenom Gel 143 Sattel
- Nicolai Decals


----------



## Team Nicolai (14. April 2011)

Lecker!!

Der Thomas


----------



## sluette (14. April 2011)

schöne kiste, obwohl die perspektive des ersten bildes sehr unvorteilhaft ist. mach mal ein bild aus augehöhe im stand, dann wirkt der lenker nicht wie ein elchgeweih...


----------



## guru39 (14. April 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> ......, obwohl die perspektive des ersten bildes sehr unvorteilhaft ist. mach mal ein bild aus augehöhe im stand, dann wirkt der lenker nicht wie ein elchgeweih...



Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickculture (14. April 2011)

keine Panik... kommt noch  aber dann draußen... Jetzt darf´s erst mal im Wohnzimmer übernachten


----------



## abbath (14. April 2011)

Was ihr immer mit den Decals habt... Wenn meine mal runter sind, bleiben sie ab. Sieht doch jeder, der es wert ist, dass es ein Nicolai ist.

Gut, wenn ich jetzt Geld für die Reklame kriegen würde...


Der Speedstuff Kettenstrebenschutz geht in der Beziehung übrigens gar nicht. Insgesamt aber ein verdammt hübsches Rad.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. April 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Mit welchen Gabeln lässt sich am besten ein AC fahren?


das AC mit 150mm, das AM mit 160-180mm



> Macht es sinn einen AM Rahmen um die 13Kg aufzubauen?


Nein. Ein sinnvoller Aufbau mit 13Kg ist nicht möglich ohne sehr tief für sehr leichte Parts in die Tasche zu greifen oder Abstriche zu machen.



> Ist immer so eine Sache mit diesen Begriffen, aber welches würdet ihr eher als ein All Mountain einstufen?


Der Name vom Helius AM ist etwas unglücklich gewählt, Nicolai versteht darunter was anderes. Das AM geht nicht in Richtung Enduro, sondern ist ein waschechtes Enduro bzw. je nach Aufbau Lightfreerider. Das Helius AC ist das All Mountain Bike im eigentlich Sinn und selbst das hat, verglichen zu den ganzen Hydroforming und Coladosen AM Bikes, noch einiges an Reserven. 



> Unterscheiden sich die beiden doll in der Geometrie?


Das AC ist ein wendiges Trailbike, das AM eher ein laufruhiges, abfahrtsorientiertes Enduro mit flacheren Winkeln.

Wenn Du ein Bike für den klassischen All Mountain Bereich suchst, ist das AC das richtige. Vielleicht sagst Du mal was zum Einsatzbereich, dann kann man Dir eher einen Rat geben, was passend ist.




...


----------



## frankweber (14. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> das AC mit 150mm, das AM mit 160-180mm
> 
> 
> Nein. Ein sinnvoller Aufbau mit 13Kg ist nicht möglich ohne sehr tief für sehr leichte Parts in die Tasche zu greifen oder Abstriche zu machen.
> ...


 

ich find ja man muss beide haben


----------



## dreamdeep (14. April 2011)

Ich auch


----------



## Kuwahades (15. April 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hat Dein FR E-Type? Sowas gibts bei Nicolai?
> Warum bohrst Du nicht einfach ein Loch ein Deine (alte) Zweig?



Habe keine Erfahrung mit e-typ, wollte nur wissen, ob das schon mal einer gemacht hat, die Löcher in die ZweiG zu bohren habe ich mir auch so gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (15. April 2011)

TOP Bikes auf dieser seite


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. April 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Habe keine Erfahrung mit e-typ, wollte nur wissen, ob das schon mal einer gemacht hat, die Löcher in die ZweiG zu bohren habe ich mir auch so gedacht.


 
Vielleicht kennst Du auch jemanden, der Dir eine so einen Bogen anstatt nur eines Lochs reinmacht. Dann könntest Du die Kefü zusätzlich durch drehen ausrichten.
Hatte die Dreist mal am Bike und die hatte eine ziemlich fette Grundplatte. Sollte somit diese Materialschwächung also abkönnen.


----------



## tobone (15. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> das AC mit 150mm, das AM mit 160-180mm
> 
> 
> Nein. Ein sinnvoller Aufbau mit 13Kg ist nicht möglich ohne sehr tief für sehr leichte Parts in die Tasche zu greifen oder Abstriche zu machen.
> ...



Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Auf jeden Fall möchte ich die Bikes vorher probefahren. Das ist ja oft das Problem bei Rahmenkits. Kennt ihr einen Händler in Braun schweig und Umgebung? Bei Nicolai habe ich schon angerufen. Die haben ein AM zum testen, aber kein AC (was glaube ich eher was für mich wär). Selber aufbauen möchte ich es mir nicht, und auch keinen Versender.
Einsatzbereich sind, Touren. Wenn es geht Traillastig und gern auch mal etwas  verfblockt. Keine Bikeparks.


----------



## tobone (15. April 2011)

Was haltet ihr von dem Komplettbike Aufbau von dem AC auf der Niclolai Seite? Es geht um die beiden mittleren.
Und welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 189cm Körpergröße, Schrittlänge ca.90. Reicht da L? Will halt auch mal längere Touren fahren.


----------



## abbath (15. April 2011)

Den mittleren von 4?

http://nicolai.net/46-0-Helius+AC+kompl.html

Nimm die Hope Variante.


----------



## tobone (15. April 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem Komplettbike Aufbau von dem AC auf der Niclolai Seite? Es geht um die beiden mittleren.
> Und welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 189cm Körpergröße, Schrittlänge ca.90. Reicht da L? Will halt auch mal längere Touren fahren.



Muß halt passen bei dem Preis, sonst bringt das halt nix.


----------



## Luke-VTT (15. April 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Kennt ihr einen Händler in Braun schweig und Umgebung? Bei Nicolai habe ich schon angerufen. Die haben ein AM zum testen, aber kein AC (was glaube ich eher was für mich wär).



Schau mal hier, ob da ein Termin für Dich dabei ist. Nicolai geht auf Deutschlandtour und das sind die Termine. Vor allem der im Harz könnte doch was für Dich sein.
Ansonsten sprich mal mit Ollys Bike Shop in BS, die waren zumindest früher als Nicolai Testcenter gelistet.

Die höchste N Testrad-Dichte wirst Du wohl beim Bike Bauer in Ratingen finden. Die sind auch aktiv hier. Einfach mal kontakten.


----------



## Username123 (15. April 2011)

Kurze Frage: Muss man sich für die Nicolai Deutschlandtour anmelden oder kann man einfach an dem entsprechenden Tag dort hinfahren und ein Bike testen?

gruß


----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem Komplettbike Aufbau von dem AC auf der Niclolai Seite?


Schrecklich, die Komplettbikes gehen gar nicht! Lass dir für das Geld lieber ein Custom Bike aufbauen, z.B. von der Wurzelpassage, da hast Du dann auch stimmige Parts am Bike und eine schönen Aufbau.


----------



## tobone (15. April 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, ob da ein Termin für Dich dabei ist. Nicolai geht auf Deutschlandtour und das sind die Termine. Vor allem der im Harz könnte doch was für Dich sein.
> Ansonsten sprich mal mit Ollys Bike Shop in BS, die waren zumindest früher als Nicolai Testcenter gelistet.
> 
> Die höchste N Testrad-Dichte wirst Du wohl beim Bike Bauer in Ratingen finden. Die sind auch aktiv hier. Einfach mal kontakten.



Der Shop aus Braunschweig ist inzwischen in Wolfsburg. Aber ist auch nicht allzu weit. Wenn Ratingen nicht so weit weg wär, würde ich sofort hinfahren. Das testen im Harz wär natürlich ganz gut.
Hat jemand einen Tip wegen meiner Körpergröße bzgl. der Rahmengröße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (15. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Schrecklich, die Komplettbikes gehen gar nicht! Lass dir für das Geld lieber ein Custom Bike aufbauen, z.B. von der Wurzelpassage, da hast Du dann auch stimmige Parts am Bike und eine schönen Aufbau.



Wie gesagt, das nächste Bike was ich mir kaufen werde muß aus  meiner Nähe kommen. Das ist halt das Problem, wenn es ein Nicolai werden soll.
Oder ich muß mal in Braunschweig fragen, ob die vielleicht einfach Nicolairahmen bestellen können.
Wie baust du denn dein AC auf?


----------



## Luke-VTT (15. April 2011)

Also ich bin mit sehr ähnlichen Körpermaßen vor kurzem mal etwas ausgiebiger das AM gefahren und MIR reichte L locker aus, obwohl ich das Rad mit einem 50er Vorbau gefahren bin. Allerdings sind mir die Trail- und Abwärtsqualitäten deutlich wichtiger, als die Klettereigenschaften. Sitzposition paßte mir perfekt. Schön kompakt im Rad drin.

Wie Du selbst festgestellt hast, geht nichts über eine Probefahrt. Zumal Nicolai auf die Testevents gern beide Räder (AM und AC) mitbringt.


----------



## der-gute (15. April 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das nächste Bike was ich mir kaufen werde muß aus  meiner Nähe kommen. Das ist halt das Problem, wenn es ein Nicolai werden soll.
> Oder ich muß mal in Braunschweig fragen, ob die vielleicht einfach Nicolairahmen bestellen können.
> Wie baust du denn dein AC auf?



du wohnst in Braunschweig und bist nicht gewillt den KURZEN Weg nach Lübbrechtsen zu fahren???

ich verstehe die Welt nicht


----------



## c_w (16. April 2011)

Steht doch oben, bei Nicolai hat er schon angerufen, und die haben kein AC zum testen in L.
Und... nach Nicolai fahren hilft ihm auch nicht, wenn er das Bike nicht selber aufbauen will. Nicht jeder schraubt selber...


----------



## Tante-Emma (16. April 2011)

@tobone

Den Händler aus Wolfsburg kann ich dir bei einem Nicolai Kauf nicht unbedingt empfehlen. Wenn du ein Trekkingrad suchst, kannst du da problemlos hinfahren, aber ansonsten ist der wohl nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge u. verkauft wohl auch nur sehr wenig Nicolai. Vielleicht hörst du ja mal rum, ob dir jemand das Rad aufbaut, dann kannst du dir den Rahmen irgendwo bestellen o. von Nicolai direkt abholen, oder du fährst gleich zu einem der Nicolai Top Händler. Werden hier immer wieder erwähnt. Lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall. Eine kurze Stippvisite bei Nicolai ist übrigens immer ein Erlebnis. Evtl. haben die ein AM in L da?


----------



## tobone (16. April 2011)

Ein AM in L haben die da. Aber inzwischen glaube ich, daß eher das AC was für mich ist.
Das Ding ist, ich bin etwas vorbelastet von meinem aktuellen Bike, mit dem ich einige Probleme hatte (knacken usw.). Der Händler war nicht direkt in der Nähe und so bin ich immer fröhlich hin und her gefahren.
Sowas wollte ich mir eigentlich in Zukunft sparen.
Hab aber nochmal eine Frage:
Warum sollte man sich ein Nicolai kaufen? Wo sind die Besonderheiten außer guter Verarbeitung und coolem aussehen? Wie ist z.B. die Kinematik?


----------



## Tante-Emma (16. April 2011)

Es ging dabei eigentlich nicht darum, dass du ein AM kaufen sollst, sondern mal auf einem L probezufahren. Und da AC u. AM sich sehr ähneln...

Fahr einfach mal ein Nicolai, dann erübrigen sich deine Fragen. Wir hier sind eh alle befangen. Aber, an einem Nicolai ist natürlich alles Top.


----------



## tobone (16. April 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kann man sich die Rahmen auch maßschneidern lasse. Was kostet das?


----------



## JAY-L (16. April 2011)

+ 600


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Username123 (17. April 2011)

Fährt hier jemand  ein AM in L mit ca. 1,80m / 84cm Schrittlänge? Bin mir nicht sicher ob das M nicht doch zu klein für mich ist.


----------



## c_w (17. April 2011)

Das kommt schon auf die persönlichen Präferenzen an, ich würd aber schon deutlich zu M tendieren.
Probefaaaahrt!


----------



## Username123 (17. April 2011)

nicht so eeeeeinfach... hat ja keeeeeeiner 

Bin heute kurz auf einem AM in M gesessen...hatte einen 50mm Vorbau dran und ich kam schon schnell mit den Knien an den Lenker beim lenken. Deshalb die kleine Unsicherheit


----------



## MikeLima (17. April 2011)

Hi,

ich fahre mit 180, 85 Schrittlänge ein Helius in M, habe einen 70mm Vorbau dran und das Ding ist super. 

vg
MikeLima


----------



## tobone (17. April 2011)

JAY-L schrieb:


> + 600



Uff!!
Aber habe ich mir schon fasr gedacht. Vielleicht passt ja auch L od. XL.
Wie läuft denn so eine Vermessung ab?


----------



## dumabrain (17. April 2011)

@Username123 ... ich bin 1,82m und Schrittlänge 85cm... fahre es in M mit 60mm Vorbau. Finde es sehr entspannt. Eng ist es gar nicht.
Werde aber auch noch einen 50mm Vorbau ausprobieren. 

Probefahrt ist immer zu empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (18. April 2011)

Moin...
Also müsste ja eigentlich ein Helius AM in L bei 1,86m/90cm passen, für allgemeines Touring und gel. Parkeinsatz. Werde aber vorsichtshalber auch nochmal in Lübbrechtsen probehocken....denn bis zum Bikefestival in Willingen möchte ich nicht mehr warten 

Und jetzt wieder Bilder bitte! Hat jemand zufällig ein Foto eines AM in Gr.L parat? ;-)


----------



## Username123 (18. April 2011)

@MikeLima & dumabrain

fahrt ihr auch touren damit oder nur downhill?

Habt ihr beim Tourenfahren keine Probleme mit Lenker->Knie ?


----------



## dreamdeep (18. April 2011)

Username123 schrieb:


> Bin heute kurz auf einem AM in M gesessen...hatte einen 50mm Vorbau dran und ich kam schon schnell mit den Knien an den Lenker beim lenken. Deshalb die kleine Unsicherheit



Ich fahre, bei identischer Köprergröße und Schrittlänge, exakt diese Kombination und kann das absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Passt wie angegossen.


----------



## Username123 (18. April 2011)

Vielleicht liegts daran, dass der Rahmen des AM zwar in der Länge ein M war, in der Höhe aber ein S (ohne diese Strebe)


----------



## dreamdeep (18. April 2011)

Das ändert grundsätzlich nichts an der Geometrie, sondern nur an der maximal Ausziehhöhe der Sattelstütze. Aber wenn Du mit versenkter Stütze im sitzen gefahren bist, ist klar dass Du mit den Knien schnell an den Lenker kommst.


----------



## MikeLima (18. April 2011)

@Username123: Ja, fahre nur trailige Touren. Ich habe das Bike aber erst seit Mitte Februar und die längste Tour bisher war knapp 70km. Das ging aber ohne Probleme.


----------



## dumabrain (18. April 2011)

@Username123: bei mir ebenfalls ja, bin grade gestern aus dem Harz wieder gekommen. Samstag waren es 1400hm
Bis zu den Knien ist bei mir noch viel Platz.

hier mal ein (nicht so schönes) Foto von meinem: 





Endgegen dem Foto habe ich nun hinten einen 2.4 Fat Albert drauf, wenn ich den Dämpfer in die 160mm Stellung schraube, die Luft raus lasse und das Bike komprimiere, dann kommt der Reifen an den Rahmen. 
Laut Nicolai passiert das eigentlich erst in der 170mm Stellung. Hat noch jemand das Problem, oder schlägt der DHX Air befüllt nicht so weit durch?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2011)

Wird der BigBetty sein. Bei normalen 2,5er Reifen wirst wohl kein Problem haben!

G.


----------



## tobone (18. April 2011)

dumabrain schrieb:


> @Username123: bei mir ebenfalls ja, bin grade gestern aus dem Harz wieder gekommen. Samstag waren es 1400hm
> Bis zu den Knien ist bei mir noch viel Platz.
> 
> hier mal ein (nicht so schönes) Foto von meinem:
> ...



Nettes Bike. Bist du zufällig Sonntag die alte Bobbahn runtergefahren? Uns kam da jedenfalls wer entgegen mit einem schwarzen Helius.


----------



## Brainspiller (18. April 2011)

Hast du die korrekte Dämpferlänge drin?
irgendwie wirkt der auf dem Bild ein Stückchen zu kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (18. April 2011)

Wo schon zu dem Thema gefragt wird: ist das nicht ne 180er Gabel? Sollte da der DÃ¤mpfer nicht im oberen Loch hÃ¤ngen? Das wÃ¼rde auch besser aussehen â¦


----------



## dumabrain (18. April 2011)

@tobone: ja, wir sind am Sonntag auch die alte Bobbahn runter. 

@Brainspiller: Dämpfer ist 216mm lang. 

Der Hebel ist der neue B Hebel für 216mm Dämpfer und die Aufnahme vorne hat -11. 
Laut dem tech Sheet von Nicolai ist normal eine -13 Dämpferaufnahme verbaut. Ich habe das Rad so von Nicolai bekommen. Mit -11 müsste ich eigentlich auch mehr Platz haben. 

@Kontragonist: die Gabel ist eine 160mm TAD.
Der Dämpfer muss ja nicht umbedingt ganz oben hängen. Wie auf dem Bild hat es 145mm Federweg (fühlt sich nach deutlich mehr an). Ich habe es jetzt auf 160mm, das reicht mir vollkommen für die Gegend hier um Dortmund und sollte auch besser zur Gabel passen. 
Wenn man Nicolai glauben darf, dann ist der Rahmen in der 160mm Stellung effizienter auf Touren. 
Ich hoffe, dass mit passendem Luftdruck der Reifen nicht den Rahmen berührt. Werde das Sattelrohr mit Kreppband abkleben und mal paar Kanten hüpfen, wenn ich es auch nicht mit mehr Progression von Dämpfer hinbekomme, dann muss wohl der fette Schwalbe Reifen weichen. Eigentlich schade, dass es da Einschränkungen gibt.


----------



## dreamdeep (18. April 2011)

dumabrain schrieb:


> Der Hebel ist der neue B Hebel für 216mm Dämpfer und die Aufnahme vorne hat -11.





Das ist doch ein neues AM oder nicht? Dann braucht es einen standardmässig einen 0 oder -3 Dämpferhalter. Deshalb passt auch der Reifen nicht. Du hast die falschen Dämpferhalter für das Helius AM bis 2010. Sieht man auch schon auf den Foto, das Bike ist zu weit "eingefedert, vergleich mal hiermit:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/5/7/0/3/_/large/Helius_edit.jpg

EDIT: noch als Anmerkung, das PDF zum Federweg vom Helius AM von Nicolai ist nicht mehr aktuell, für die 2011er Rahmen wurde die Aufnahme versetzt und die Dämpferhalter wieder standardmäsig auf 0+ geändert.


...


----------



## Brainspiller (18. April 2011)

was der dreamdeep hier schreibt könnte durchaus hinkommen.
Wenn ich es recht im Kopf habe sind bei mir -11er Halter verbaut.
Das ist die ältere Position in der du mit A-Hebel noch 200er Dämpfer fahren kannst.







vergleich einfach mal den Abstand von dem angeschweissten Teil der vordern Dämpferaufnahme zum Gusset bei mir und bei dir.
Auch der Umlenkhebel steht anders.


----------



## dumabrain (18. April 2011)

ja, das wird es wohl sein. 
Ich spreche mal meinen Händler an. 

Kein wunder dass das Innenlager so unglaublich tief ist.


----------



## Kontragonist (19. April 2011)

Deshalb kam mir die Gabel auch so lang vor, durch den "eingesunkenen" Hinterbau sieht die Front so hoch aus â¦


----------



## KHUJAND (19. April 2011)

dumabrain schrieb:


> Ich spreche mal meinen Händler an.
> .



NEIN der hat 100%tig keine ahnung... eine absolut exakte auskunft bekommst du nur vom -N- Volker Tel. 05185-60266-11 
(oder vom dreamdeep) 

ich hatte das selbe problem.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. April 2011)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Wenn ich es recht im Kopf habe sind bei mir -11er Halter verbaut.
> Das ist die ältere Position in der du mit A-Hebel noch 200er Dämpfer fahren kannst.


Mit dem 200mm Dämpfer solltest Du eigentlich die normalen DH mit 0 Offset verbaut haben.

bis Anfang 2009
A-Hebel, Dämpferhalter 0, Einbaulänge 200mm

ab Februar 2010 (optional)
B-Hebel, -11 bzw. -13 DH, Einbaulänge 216mm

ab Oktober 2010 (Serie)
B-Hebel, 0 (wahlweise auch -3, -7) DH, Einbaulänge 216mm


----------



## shmee (19. April 2011)

So, da das gute Stück grad mal halbwegs sauber ist und ich ja auch immer mal noch gute Bilder posten wollte, habe ich grad das gute Wetter und die Mittagspause genutzt und bin schnell zur Fotosession raus. 

Die Pedale werden dann ersetzt, wenn Sie den Geist aufgeben. Wobei, bis dahin ist die Farbe wahrschienlich eh runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Username123 (19. April 2011)

@shmee

schön... ist das ein M Rahmen?

magst du mal eine Teileliste posten?

gruß


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2011)

An der Farbe hatte ich auch studiert 

schickes Teil


----------



## shmee (19. April 2011)

Username123 schrieb:


> @shmee
> 
> schön... ist das ein M Rahmen?
> 
> ...



Ist ein M-Rahmen mit AFR-Unterrohr.

Teile sind ein bunter Mix aus Sachen vom vorherigen Radel und neu gekauften:

Gabel: Lyrik Coil DH 170mm
Dämpfer: Fox DXH Air 5.0
Laufräder: DT Swiss EX1750 (Aufkleber habe ich abgepiddelt, das rot passte überhaupt nicht zum Elox des Rahmens)
Bremsen: Magura Louise BAT (für die normalen Mittelgebirgstouren mit SL-Scheiben, fürs Hochgebirge kommen dann normale Storm drauf)
Shifter: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: Saint middle
Umwerfer: SLX 2-fach
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Bash, Kefü und Pedale: NC-17
Kassette: noch ne einfache Deore vom Winter, kommt wieder ne XT drauf
Sattelstütze: Kindshock I950
Sattel: Selle NT1
Vorbau: Syntace Super Force 60mm
Lenker: Syntace Vector DH 780mm
Steuersatz: Acros
Reifen: Vorn Onza Ibex DH 2,4 in der Soft-Mischung, hinten Michelin Wild Grip'r 2,4 (mal testweise für den Sommer, rollt gut, viel Volumen, Bremsgrip so lala, Seitengrip ok, driftet aber auf Schotter schön.  )

Gewogen habe ich es noch nicht, aber es dürfte noch hier und da Einsparpotential haben. Ich gehe allerdings immer Stabilität vor Gewicht und bei ca. 85kg + Klamotten wird der Leichtbau dann gleich recht teuer. Am meisten Potential haben die Reifen, aber das ist ja wieder ne ganz eigene Diskussion. Ich habe letztes Jahr in Finale auf jeden Fall eindeutig zu viel Flicken müssen, als dass ich da (vor allem hinten) noch mal Kompromisse eingehe. Dann lieber etwas mehr quälen bergauf.


----------



## Brainspiller (19. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Mit dem 200mm Dämpfer solltest Du eigentlich die normalen DH mit 0 Offset verbaut haben.
> 
> bis Anfang 2009
> A-Hebel, Dämpferhalter 0, Einbaulänge 200mm
> ...



passt schon, der Rahmen fällt in "ab Februar 2010 (optional)" ; )


----------



## José94 (20. April 2011)

Mein RC ist endlich fertig.


----------



## abbath (21. April 2011)

Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Super!



bis aufs foto.


----------



## codit (21. April 2011)

Schoenes RC! Aber bitte Foto mit mehr Licht und weniger Schatten.

codit


----------



## José94 (21. April 2011)

Hab neue gemacht


----------



## dreamdeep (21. April 2011)

Spitze, das ist mal ein richtig gelungener Aufbau! 

EDIT: Gewicht?


----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Spitze, das ist mal ein richtig gelungener Aufbau!



GANZ GENAU !


----------



## José94 (21. April 2011)

danke jungs 
ehm gewicht liegt bei 9,7 kg


----------



## abbath (21. April 2011)

...und das trotz schwerer Griffe und Vorbau.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. April 2011)

Das ist ne Ansage!


----------



## codit (21. April 2011)

Toller Renner! Aber die Bremsscheiben machen mir Angst. Waeren da nicht 100gr plus
gut investiert?

codit


----------



## Luke-VTT (22. April 2011)

Das RC ist richtig gelungen. Optisch wie techisch. Chapeau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (22. April 2011)

erste sahne!


----------



## José94 (22. April 2011)

Bei meinen 65 kg werden die Bremsscheiben schon reichen


----------



## stuk (24. April 2011)

so nach einige updates (andere feder in der gabel, dhx-air  statt monarch,hope  statt avid, breiteren flacheren lenker, kürzeren vorbau) spontan am gardasee gewesen....
jetzt ist es für mich zum touren perfekt, breitere reifen folgen jedoch noch.


----------



## trailterror (24. April 2011)

Schön

Ist die hope bremse denn soviel besser wie die avid? Optik stimmt schon mal


----------



## Rhombus (24. April 2011)

Abgesehen vom quitschen ist meine Tech M4 in allen Belangen deutlich besser als meine Elixir CR Carbon.

Das graue gefällt mir sehr gut, nach den ganzen Kitschkarren, die im "zeig was du hast-Thread" zu sehen waren....


----------



## trailterror (25. April 2011)

Danke für den kurzen vergleich. Quietschen kann ich zwar leider ni ht wirklich ab....


----------



## ichoe (25. April 2011)

dann trau ich mich auch mal


----------



## habbadu (25. April 2011)

ichoe schrieb:


> dann trau ich mich auch mal



Klasse, gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. April 2011)

Spacerturm noch weg -> TOP!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (25. April 2011)

Xl?


----------



## ichoe (25. April 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Xl?



tailor made...so gesehen xxl...


----------



## stuk (25. April 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Schön
> 
> Ist die hope bremse denn soviel besser wie die avid? Optik stimmt schon mal



danke

ja bei der hope ist alles besser, meine tech m4 mit 185er scheiben ist super zu dosieren, standfest (bei uns im ruhrgebiet war ich schon begeistert aber jetzt nach einigen gardaseetouren bin ich verliebt) und hat einen super einstellbaren druckpunkt.
quitschen tut meine  selbst bei nässe nicht


----------



## trailterror (25. April 2011)

ichoe schrieb:


> tailor made...so gesehen xxl...



alles klar


----------



## Rhombus (25. April 2011)

Welche Beläge hast Du? Meine Bremsen quietschen, seit dem ich den ersten Km gefahren bin. Das geht mir total auf den Nerv!


----------



## trailterror (25. April 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> danke
> 
> ja bei der hope ist alles besser, meine tech m4 mit 185er scheiben ist super zu dosieren, standfest (bei uns im ruhrgebiet war ich schon begeistert aber jetzt nach einigen gardaseetouren bin ich verliebt) und hat einen super einstellbaren druckpunkt.
> quitschen tut meine  selbst bei nässe nicht


  nehm ich dann auch mal mit in die liste viel spass noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (25. April 2011)

serienbelege 
habe die jetzt seit ende september und quitschen tut sie nur nach dem putzen bei den ersten zwei bremsungen....
meine vorderbremse war am anfang hinter den kolben leicht undicht, hat nicht getropft hat aber auch ständig gequitscht. nach 2wochen fand ich das komisch und bin zum händler. der hat das dann festgestellt und die untere einheit getauscht. seit dem ist ruhe und ich bin begeistert.


----------



## Rhombus (25. April 2011)

Meine Kolben sind alle acht dicht. Ich werde es noch einmal mit reingen und schleifen versuchen. Danach kommen andere Beläge.


----------



## sluette (25. April 2011)

ich glaube das ist eher eine diskussion für's hope forum...
egal, nur so viel: ich fahr seit min. 12 jahren ausschließlich hope, mit ausnahme einer juicy7 die an meinem ollen specialized enduro verbastelt war. mit quitschen hatte ich auch schon öfters probleme, was meiner meinung an nicht korrekt ausgerichteten bremssätteln liegt. dazu findest du aber im hope forum oder auf hopetech.com entsprechende infos.


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (26. April 2011)

ichoe schrieb:


> tailor made...so gesehen xxl...



sieht fuer so nen pruegel gar nicht so schlecht aus! 
wie gross bist du denn und was ist denn alles xxlove?


----------



## der-gute (27. April 2011)

ichoe schrieb:


> dann trau ich mich auch mal



boah, das Teil möchte ich mal Probe fahren!

wobei ich auf meinem Fanes gar nicht so unzufrieden war am Lago...


----------



## ichoe (27. April 2011)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> sieht fuer so nen pruegel gar nicht so schlecht aus!
> wie gross bist du denn und was ist denn alles xxlove?



der prügel is geschmeidig wie ein kätzchen...oberrohr/steuerrohr +1cm und leider das sitzrohr plus 2 cm...wobei ich nicht weiß was ich mir dabei gedacht hab....da kann ich ja auch gleich mal so in die runde fragen...nachträgliches kürzen des sitzrohrs möglich???

@ der gute: probefahrn gern,wenn du mal in freiburg unterwegs sein solltest-> PM...und bist du des fanes auch nur probe gefahrn oder kannst du es dein eigen nennen???


----------



## abbath (27. April 2011)

ichoe schrieb:


> nachträgliches kürzen des sitzrohrs möglich???




Warum sollte das nicht gehen? Ist ja noch massig Rohr überm Gusset und die Sattelstütze muss eh bis unterhalb des Oberrohres reichen. Ruf Kalle an und frag nach. Das Rohr muss dann natürlich wieder einen Schlitz bekommen, aber wenn Du es einschickst ist das sicher möglich.


----------



## dreamdeep (27. April 2011)

ichoe schrieb:


> da kann ich ja auch gleich mal so in die runde fragen...nachträgliches kürzen des sitzrohrs möglich???



Yep, das ist möglich.


----------



## PiR4Te (27. April 2011)

*@ichoe:*

N Kumpel von mir könnte auch mal ein AM in dieser Größe gebrauchen, er ist 2,06m und hat ständig Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit seiner Bikes.

Das AM macht für XXL ein echt super Eindruck! 
Was Kostet denn das XXL extra? Ist das dann ein Custom-Rahmen?

Wie Groß bist du... Schrittlänge? (Ich weiß, das werden große Menschen sehr oft gefragt ;-)

Gruss 
Philipp


----------



## ichoe (27. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Yep, das ist möglich.



merci!...klär das am besten direkt nächstes we mit dem vinc beim nächsten deutschlandtour termin in freiburg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (27. April 2011)

@ pir4te: ja is custom geo...hab aber noch den alten preis bekommen...schrittlänge glaub 97cm,größe 202cm wenns denn noch soviel ist....

weitere infos: http://nicolai.net/files/kundenpreisliste_nicolai__2011.pdf


----------



## der-gute (27. April 2011)

ichoe schrieb:


> @ der gute: probefahrn gern,wenn du mal in freiburg unterwegs sein solltest-> PM...und bist du des fanes auch nur probe gefahrn oder kannst du es dein eigen nennen???



mein Fanes Enduro XL

Schau in mein Fotoalbum

Hab's über 5 Tage am Lago gequält...


----------



## softbiker (27. April 2011)

Weis jemand ob ich im 08er FR mit nem anderen Hebel auch einen 216er-Dämpfer fahren kann. Wollte mir einen Vivid Air zulegen und da ist 216 doch die gängigere Größe.
Ich möchte gerne den 200/57er raushaben.
Grüße


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2011)

Mal in der alten Heimat unterwegs gewesen


----------



## dumabrain (28. April 2011)

optisch und technisch sehr schöner Aufbau!


----------



## stasi (30. April 2011)

José94 schrieb:


>


 sieht verdammt schnell aus


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Mai 2011)

der dicke schiebt wieder


----------



## stuk (2. Mai 2011)

und?
schöne landschaft!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Mai 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> schöne landschaft!!!


ja da unten... Grüne Hölle Ruhrgebiet. 



meld dich mal wg. den T-Shirts,- bin wieder da aus dem Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Mai 2011)

Schraubtechnisch habe ich leider (noch) nicht das super Umfeld vom dreamdeep, aber es funzt meistens auch ohne den Montageständer aus dem Keller auszupacken.
Mein FR ist nun fast fertig für die bereits begonnene 2011er Saison. Fehlen tut noch ein smarterer Kettenstrebenschutz undn nachdem die dicken Alberts runter sind, werde ich und mein Bike maxxisentjungfert


----------



## guru39 (6. Mai 2011)

jetzt ist mir klar warum Du Dich Ferkelmann nennst


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Mai 2011)

Und dabei sieht man garnicht, wie ich mich mal wieder eingesaut habe 
Naja, Frauchen ist WE nicht da und kann nich meckern


----------



## guru39 (6. Mai 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Naja, Frauchen ist WE nicht da und kann nich meckern



 

Dann viel SpazZ


----------



## sap (6. Mai 2011)

jo viel Spaß und bitte Berichte zum Vivid Air im FR!


----------



## c_w (6. Mai 2011)

Ich finde, die Küche sieht verdammt sauber aus, dafür dass da geschraubt wurde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## some.body (6. Mai 2011)

Zeige meins auch mal wieder:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8285301&goto=3154


----------



## trailterror (7. Mai 2011)

Sehr schön. Es wundert mich aber, dass es net einen tick leichter ist, trotzdem geil...


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Mai 2011)

sap schrieb:


> jo viel Spaß und bitte Berichte zum Vivid Air im FR!



Fahre den Mid Tune und wirklich glücklich bin ich nicht.
Federwegsausnutzung ist kein Problem, habe auch druckmäßig noch bißchen Luft nach oben. Allerdings ist er in der Standardeinstellung 3-4-10 ziemlich unsensibel bzgl. Wurzeln und Kanten. Keine Ahnung, vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu blöd


----------



## Pum4d4ce (7. Mai 2011)

So endlich fertig mein neues Schätzchen


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. Mai 2011)

Die meisten beschweren sich ja über zu große Bilder, aber das darfste noch mal genauer zeigen


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Mai 2011)

UpDate.: Willingen Staub  


RAHMEN: Nicolai Helius AM. Bronze Elox. (Gr.M.)
GABEL: Rock-Shox Lyrik 2 Step Air.
DÄMPFER:Fox DHX Air 5.0
BREMSE: Avid Elixir CR Carbon 
SCHALTUNG: Kompl. Sram XO
UMWERFER: Shimano slx
LAUFRÄDER: Mavic/Hope/Maxxis. 
KETTENFÜHRUNG: E 13 DRS / kuka.berlin Carbon Bash.
KURBEL: Truvativ Holzfeller OCT
PEDALEN: NC-17 Sudpin III
LENKER: Sunline V1 Nicolai Edition
GRIFFE: ODI
STÜTZE: Thomson
VORBAU: Thomson
STEUERSATZ: Reset Racing - 118-HDAL2
SATTEL: Ritchey Biomax Leder/Titan


ges. Gewicht 15,3kg.


----------



## tommi101 (9. Mai 2011)

Moin...
Hat jemand von Euch schon mal einen Monarch mit Low-Tune im Helius AM getestet?
Ist der Unterschied zum empfohlenen MID-Tune spürbar, bzw. was sind die Einschränkungen im Fahrbetrieb?
Danke für Aufklärung vorab!

@Artur
Nächste Woche bin ich auch Willingen, hoffentlich regnet es vorher mal ordentlich


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Mai 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> @Artur
> Nächste Woche bin ich auch Willingen, hoffentlich regnet es vorher mal ordentlich



Jaa es ist so super geil in willingen,- doch mitlerweile könnt die strecke etwas regen gebrauchen. 

so ein Helius AM ist wie geschaffen für die Freeride strecke.


----------



## Sauerlandrider (9. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Jaa es ist so super geil in willingen,- doch mitlerweile könnt die strecke etwas regen gebrauchen.
> 
> so ein Helius AM ist wie geschaffen für die Freeride strecke.



Dem kann man nur voll zustimmen Die Farbe von deines Rads ist übrigens in echt einfach der Hammer


----------



## some.body (9. Mai 2011)

some.body schrieb:


> Zeige meins auch mal wieder:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8285301&goto=3154





trailterror schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Es wundert mich aber, dass es net einen tick leichter ist, trotzdem geil...



Tja, weiss auch nicht. Entweder taugt meine Waage nix oder ich hab' wieder Wasser im Rahmen 
Noe, im Ernst, die Gabel, Remote Sattelstuetze und fette Bereifung bringen gleich mal 1 Kilo mehr auf die Waage. Aber ich wollt's so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2011)

Ziel fast erreicht


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Mai 2011)

Schönes AM


----------



## Luke-VTT (9. Mai 2011)




----------



## chickenway-user (16. Mai 2011)

Fünfeinhalb Jahre - und ich finds immer noch so geil dass ich euch schon wieder damit nerve. Neue Reifen:







(Gabel, Dämpfer, Sattelstütze, kurzes SW sind so meine nächsten Pläne...)


----------



## Rhombus (16. Mai 2011)

Das ist eines vOn genau zwei gelben Bikes hier im Forum, die mir gefallen! Alle anderen gelben Nicos sehen KAGGE aus. Ist das ein L ?


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Mai 2011)

Es ist ein XL mit kürzerem Sitzrohr (Länge vom L). Manchmal ein wenig sperrig und das lange Steuerrohr nervt bei der Suche nach gebrauchten Gabeln aber im großen und ganzen passts...


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## Rhombus (16. Mai 2011)

Was stand da? Deins ist in der aktuellen Stufe ein absoluter Traum. Aber Du hast nur ein M, oder?

Mir ist gestern/heute ein FR komplett aufgebaut für 1350,- durch die Lappen gegangen. Wenn ich die Parts verkauft hätte, hätte der Rahmen wahrscheinlich 3-500,- gekostet...


----------



## IceQ- (16. Mai 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Fünfeinhalb Jahre - und ich finds immer noch so geil dass ich euch schon wieder damit nerve. Neue Reifen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porno!

ausser das Paketband an der Kettenstrebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (16. Mai 2011)

Sehr genial! Ich mag auch das Gelb ohnehin und das Bike auch ...


----------



## pillehille (16. Mai 2011)

ist zwar schon bei >>Zeig was du hast<< , aber hier passt es eigentlich auch ganz gut...:
















Umwerfer/Sattel/Stütze/Klemme kommen noch neu...


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Mai 2011)

Auch wenn ich weiss eigentlich nicht mag, das ist gar nicht so verkehrt...



Zurück zum Gelben: Ich weiss dass das Ding geil ist... Schlagt mir lieber mal Gabel und Dämpfer vor, ich bin da noch unschlüssig (nen Helius-Laberthread haben wir ja nicht, oder?)...


----------



## sluette (17. Mai 2011)

fox 36! van, talas, float - völlig latte !


----------



## Kuwahades (17. Mai 2011)

Also ich kann dir nur die 36er Van empfehlen, die läuft sehr gut, meine ist von 2008
vorher hatte ich auch ne Pike drinne, kein vergleich, das sind Welten, die dazwischen liegen
Hinten habe ich nen DHX 5 drinnen. Gebraucht hier im Bikemarkt gekauft und von Motopitkan auf ein RM Slayer abgestimmt, funktioniert aber erste Sahne, was besseres habe ich noch nie unterm Hintern gehabt


----------



## Splash (17. Mai 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Zurück zum Gelben: Ich weiss dass das Ding geil ist... Schlagt mir lieber mal Gabel und Dämpfer vor, ich bin da noch unschlüssig (nen Helius-Laberthread haben wir ja nicht, oder?)...



BOS Deville oder Fox 36 Talas (steht bei mir auch an) und hinten n Fox RP23 oder DHX Air ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. Mai 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> BOS



ohh nooo...


----------



## stuk (17. Mai 2011)

@chicken....
lyrik coil (uturn) 160 wäre meine idee.
zuverlässig,gut und haltbar grade für "vielfahrer auf tour" die nicht dauert angst um dichtungen und verpaßte service-intervalle haben möchten.
also deine PiKE nur mit mehr FW....


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ohh nooo...



Hast Du dazu Details?


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Hast Du dazu Details?



ja Flo.  
hab erst letztens ne gabel aufgemacht,- unter den staubdichtungen war ein gemisch aus sand/öl/dreck und das obwohl die gabel ca. 1 jahr alt war... 
so viel dreck habe ich bisher bei keiner gabel gesehen.
die BOS Gabel arbeitet sehr gut,- ausser frage... aber die dichtungen dichten nicht.


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Mai 2011)

Danke! War das eine Deville?


----------



## lakekeman (17. Mai 2011)

Naja, dann _muss_ man halt 1x im Jahr nen Service machen? Finde ich nicht so dramatisch, zumal man eine Gabel fährt, die deutlich besser funktioniert als jede Fox oder RS.
In dem Intervall würde ich sowieso jede Gabel jedes Herstellers mal aufmachen und zumindest neues Schmieröl geben, von daher..


----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2011)

besser als jede von RS?

ich bin noch keine bessere Gabel gefahren, als meine Totem Coil

95 Kilo nackisch und 196 cm...


----------



## lakekeman (17. Mai 2011)

Soll ja keine Gabeldiskussion hier werden.
Aber meine Deville funktioniert deutlich besser als die Lyrik Solo Air Mico DH, Lyrik Coil Mico DH, Van 36 RC2 sowie MZ 55 RC3 Ti vorher.
Aber sicher alles persönlicher Geschmack.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Mai 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> 1x im Jahr nen Service machen



Ja sollte man,- muss aber nicht.  
doch der "modder" in dieser BOS gabel war nach einem halben jahr schon drinn. (glaube ich) 
mÃ¶chte keinesfalls diese produkte schlecht reden,- aber diese gabeln funktionieren nur so butter weich weil die dichtungen nicht stramm genug sitzen. 


es war ne BOS Nâ²Dee Freeride Federgabel.


----------



## lakekeman (17. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> möchte keinesfalls diese produkte schlecht reden,- aber diese gabeln funktionieren nur so butter weich weil die dichtungen nicht stramm genug sitzen.



Das habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt schon gedacht 
Das Ansprechnverhalten ist einfach so unglaublich soft, irgendwo muss es herkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Soll ja keine Gabeldiskussion hier werden.
> Aber meine Deville funktioniert deutlich besser als die Lyrik Solo Air Mico DH, Lyrik Coil Mico DH, Van 36 RC2 sowie MZ 55 RC3 Ti vorher.
> Aber sicher alles persönlicher Geschmack.



ich würd sie ja auch mal gerne testen.
aber der Preis...

das ich neue oder andere Komponenten in fremden Rädern testen kann,
hab ich mir schon abgeschminkt.

in XL kenn ich bisher nur ein AFR, L würd ja vielleicht noch gehen, aber M is definitiv keine Option...

und einen Parkplatztest, wie es die Allgäuer Firma so praktiziert, will ich nicht ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Mai 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt schon gedacht
> Das Ansprechnverhalten ist einfach so unglaublich soft, irgendwo muss es herkommen.



öfter mal aufmachen und säubern... und gut is.


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Mai 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Was stand da? Deins ist in der aktuellen Stufe ein absoluter Traum. Aber Du hast nur ein M, oder?
> 
> Mir ist gestern/heute ein FR komplett aufgebaut für 1350,- durch die Lappen gegangen. Wenn ich die Parts verkauft hätte, hätte der Rahmen wahrscheinlich 3-500,- gekostet...


 
Wollte mich der Superbia hingeben ... ups, schon wieder passiert 
Jepp, ist ein M, obwohl ich L auch passen würde, aber so ist das Bike viel verspielter und trotz Rohloff gut zu handhaben. S-Sattelrohr tut ein übriges.
Das FR ist imho eines der zeitlosesten und vielseitigsten Nicolai´s dies gibt und gab. Ich mag meines, auch wenn ich ab und zu mit dem Nucleon AM liebäugel.


----------



## Pulmoll (17. Mai 2011)

Wieso können Wünsche der schönsten Art auch mal länger dauern


----------



## zyco (17. Mai 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Fünfeinhalb Jahre - und ich finds immer noch so geil dass ich euch schon wieder damit nerve. Neue Reifen:
> 
> (Gabel, Dämpfer, Sattelstütze, kurzes SW sind so meine nächsten Pläne...)



Ich klinke mich hier mal ein mit den FR Updates... auch 5 1/2 Jahre aufm Buckel - neuer Dämpfer, neue Kurbel, neues Cockpit...









Es folgt noch ein neuer LRS & neue Reifen... Ziel: sub15kg


----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2011)

schicke Farbkombination


----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2011)

Aus`m Puff direkt in de Dreck


----------



## Kuwahades (18. Mai 2011)

das Bild ist so geil !
kann man der Künstlerin mein Bussi als Leinwand zur verfügung stellen ?


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Mai 2011)

zyco schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich hier mal ein mit den FR Updates... auch 5 1/2 Jahre aufm Buckel - neuer Dämpfer, neue Kurbel, neues Cockpit...
> 
> Es folgt noch ein neuer LRS & neue Reifen... Ziel: sub15kg



Ja, ich erinnere mich. Du warst doch damals auch bei Nicolai, deins müsste geringfügig älter sein...

Das ist ne 55 da drin? Bist du zufrieden mit der? Die wär nämlich auch eine Alternative...

Meine Pike hab ich vor über 4 Jahren gebraucht gekauft und letzten Spätsommer zum ersten mal gewartet. Da ich das geil find sind Fox und BOS eigentlich draussen (Danke für die Hinweise, bei der BOS war mir das nicht so klar)...

Bleiben noch die 55 (wo mir das grau der Titanium äusserst gut gefällt) und die Lyrik wenn ich das richtig seh. Zur 55 find ich aber nix mit Absenkbarkeit, und das fänd ich schon gut. Lyrik 2-Step dürfte ähnliche Probleme haben wie Fox und BOS (also eher wartungsintensiv sein) bleibt noch die U-Turn. Wie die Pike nur mehr FW klingt eigentlich gut...

Nur leichter wär halt auch schön. Irgendwann wollte ich das Ding ja doch auch mal in den Bereich um 15kg bringen...
Naja, der Gebrauchtmarkt wird das für mich entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynus (18. Mai 2011)

Such mal nach einer 55 ETA. Die gibt´s teilweise sogar noch neu. Ich fahr eine im Helius FR und bin glücklich damit.


----------



## blutbuche (19. Mai 2011)

fahr die 55 an meinem speci enduro - bin zufrieden mit dem  teil !!!


----------



## greensen (20. Mai 2011)

das nikolai Helius ist echt ein super bike


----------



## Tom:-) (21. Mai 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> das ni*c*olai Helius ist echt ein super bike



stimmt


----------



## blutbuche (22. Mai 2011)

stimmt


----------



## wildbiker (22. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, besser als Ghost...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (22. Mai 2011)

mal wieder meines: AM 2011 / L





...wo die 17,2 kg herkommen: DH-Bereifung, FR-Schläuche, 500 mm Shannon Hardcore-Stütze


----------



## greensen (22. Mai 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Stimmt, besser als Ghost...



haste wohl recht !!!aber nichts degen  Gohst


----------



## blutbuche (22. Mai 2011)

das gelbe ...


----------



## gnafert (23. Mai 2011)

Nach Fettkur, Diät inkl. Jojo-Effekt, nähere ich mich nach 1,5 Jahren langsam meinem Lieblings(Enduro-)setup. 

Die Bremsleitung ist allerdings immer noch zu lang


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Mai 2011)

Ist das Größe S?


----------



## gnafert (23. Mai 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ist das Größe S?



Nee, M


----------



## Bacara (23. Mai 2011)

Ich denk das wirkt vorne so brutal hoch, weil des Vorderrad auf nem kleinen Hügel steht.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

gnafert schrieb:


> Nach Fettkur, Diät inkl. Jojo-Effekt, nähere ich mich nach 1,5 Jahren langsam meinem Lieblings(Enduro-)setup.
> 
> Die Bremsleitung ist allerdings immer noch zu lang



Aber nur eine Winzigkeit zu lang


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Mai 2011)

Sieht wirklich irgendwie extremst steil aus der Bock


----------



## guru39 (24. Mai 2011)

Mit der GoPro Foddofiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. Mai 2011)

schick schick  Die Farben sind ja mega


----------



## trailterror (24. Mai 2011)

Scharfes ding guru


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Mai 2011)

^^findichauch^^


----------



## HammerRS (24. Mai 2011)




----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Mai 2011)

Jepp, die Lila-Grün-Kombi am Wurzelpuff Bike kommt richtig gut.


----------



## guru39 (24. Mai 2011)

Danke Mädel´s


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. Mai 2011)

üble karre Rainer!ganz dickes ding!voll geil der bock!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Mai 2011)

update:"gutes bild"


----------



## guru39 (26. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> update:"gutes bild"



Wo bitte ist das gut 

PS: Wann seit ihr näxte Woche in Winterberg, würd gerne die FR in Willingen mit euch Rocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (26. Mai 2011)

Bäume > Graffiti 

@Khujand ohne Aufkleber gefällt's mir besser.


----------



## guru39 (26. Mai 2011)

Schande über mein Haupt es ist leider kein Nicolai..


----------



## lehni (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Also ich habe jetzt auch eins... mit leichter Frühsommer-Patina.
Ja, ich bin Fan von Carbon-Spacern
Gewicht 13,2 kg.
Viele Teile des Vorgänger-Rads sollten übernommen werden, z.B. Schaltung, Gabel, Laufräder, Bremsen.
Bestellt ist noch ein Fox RP23, auch wenn der Monarch meiner Meinung nach super mit dem AC Hinterbau harmoniert.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist das gut
> 
> PS: Wann seit ihr näxte Woche in Winterberg, würd gerne die FR in Willingen mit euch Rocken




dasbessa 







Rainer wir fahren diesjahr desöfteren nach Willingen ... ist alles entspannter am lift und die trails sind flowiger.  
zum iXS Dirt Masters 2011 in Winterberg kommen wir am Freitag den 03.06.
seid ihr auch da ?

@abbath  DANKE ! 
wollte doch gerne die sticker draufbehalten,- die halten aber partout  nicht auf der elox schicht.


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @abbath  DANKE !
> wollte doch gerne die sticker draufbehalten,- die halten aber partout  nicht auf der elox schicht.



Hast Du es mal mit einem Heißluftfön probiert? Das bringt normalerweise recht viel.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Hast Du es mal mit einem Heißluftfön probiert? Das bringt normalerweise recht viel.



ja... 
jedoch habe ich den rahmen "mal" mit dem antistatischen zeuch von Armor All Tiefenpfleger eingeschmiert,-seitdem hält nix mehr auf dem rahmen,- nicht mal der dreck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (27. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wollte doch gerne die sticker draufbehalten,- die halten aber partout  nicht auf der elox schicht.



Entfetter, dann mit warmen Wasser abreiben, trocknen und die Aufkleber halten wieder.
Hatte das Problem bei meinem alten schwarz-elox CC auch mal......


----------



## Luke-VTT (27. Mai 2011)

Ich finds ohne Aufkleber fast geiler. Understatement pur. Die Leute, die es zu würdigen wissen, erkennen ein Nicolai ohnehin immer


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Ich finds ohne Aufkleber fast geiler. Understatement pur. Die Leute, die es zu würdigen wissen, erkennen ein Nicolai ohnehin immer



jepp Luke... bleibt auch so.   und DANKE  das du mir beigestanden bist,- in der dummer steuersatz/stuerrohr diskusion.
warum soll ich  die front meines Rades künstlich auf eine CC position drücken.  

ich fahre damit FR/Touren und nichts anderes . 


flach/flacher/amflachsten ...


----------



## guru39 (27. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dasbessa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht wirklich 

Wir sind von Mi. bis So. da. Man sieht sich also.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich .



ja guuut ich hatte die Linda nicht dabei.   angeber.


----------



## JENSeits (27. Mai 2011)

Dann sieht man sich ja 
Vllt darf ich ein Helius in Xl ja mal probesitzen / stehen


----------



## timtim (27. Mai 2011)

wirklich geniales foto vom @guru 
und perfektes AM vom @khujand , besser geht wohl kaum ?!


----------



## Amdurit (27. Mai 2011)

wo alles began, einige Bilder aus der Heimat von Nicolai.


----------



## guru39 (27. Mai 2011)

timtim schrieb:


> wirklich geniales foto vom @guru



Das Foto ist nicht von mir. Der Fotograf ist in diesem Fall Marcus mac80


----------



## timtim (27. Mai 2011)

aha, logischer trotzdem.
kaum zu toppen , wie würd das wohl aussehen mit nem N ?
obwohl das bike da fast schon nebensächlich scheint........................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (27. Mai 2011)

Deshalb hab ich hier auch lieber Khujands Bild, weils halt um's Rad geht. Auch wenn der Baum Hintergrund nervt *g*


----------



## anjalein (30. Mai 2011)

Mein neues Bike!!!

Vorher:





Nachher:









Bremsleitungen, Vorbau und Spacerturm werden noch bearbeitet...

LG Anja


----------



## frankweber (30. Mai 2011)

vorbaudeckel steht kopf, der Hinterreifen ist eher schwach profiliert, das *Rad ist sehr schön* und gefällt bis auf die wirklich schwachen Felgen ( Ztr Olympic ist zu leicht für am Einsatz)


Du bist sicher ein Leichtgewicht, vllt reichen die ZTR ja dann aus?

Auf jeden Fall gelungen und chic. 

Glückwunsch 

Gruß Frank

Übrigens rollt der 2.25 er Ardent genauso leicht wie der Aspen aussieht.  Wäre also der perfekte Hinterreifen für das bike


----------



## JAY-L (30. Mai 2011)

anjalein schrieb:


> Mein neues Bike!!!
> 
> Vorher:
> 
> ...



Schönes Farbkonzept. Kommt mir irgend wie bekannt vor.

Gruß
Max


----------



## frankweber (30. Mai 2011)

jay -L =Trendsetter!


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Mai 2011)

@anjalein: super schönes AC, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut


----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2011)

anjalein schrieb:


> Bremsleitungen, Vorbau und Spacerturm werden noch bearbeitet...
> 
> LG Anja



Wow.... richtiges Männerding 

Sääähhhrrr ggoiles Foddo


----------



## sluette (31. Mai 2011)

anjalein schrieb:


> Mein neues Bike!!!
> ...
> LG Anja



sehr schön, kannst du bitte nochmal ein bild von der "bremsenseite" posten? sind das die hope sondermodelle in original rot oder hast du nach-eloxieren lassen?


----------



## abbath (31. Mai 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> vorbaudeckel steht kopf



Der obere Spacer auch 

Geniales Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (31. Mai 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Der obere Spacer auch
> 
> Geniales Bike



Das ist bestimmt, damit es zum Vorbau passt :-D
Schoenes Rad


----------



## pfalz (31. Mai 2011)

ahhhh, die rote hope *sabber*

sehr gelungenes bike!!


----------



## Sauerlandrider (31. Mai 2011)

Mein AM jetzt mit 1-fach vorne, neuen Bremsen (Formula Bianco) und neuen Knack-/Quitschgeräuschen


----------



## der-gute (31. Mai 2011)

ich glaube, da steht der Predator an deinem linken Pedal ;-)

saugeiles Ding!
so ungefähr würde mein AM aussehen - hätt ich nicht ein Fanes.
wobei ich n 1.5 Steuerrohr nehmen würde und die Gabel vollintegriert fahren würde.
würde das gehen mit dem Unterroh-Kollisions-Problem?

EIN GEILES DING! es lebe die TOTEM ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2011)

Könnte aber auch eine Raum-Zeitverzerrung sein

G..)


----------



## Sauerlandrider (31. Mai 2011)

Das Lättchen, was da im Original mal war sah einfach zu hässlich aus, das musste auf die Schnelle weg

Dankeschön, ist auch für mich jetzt der nahezu perfekte Aufbau, es wird wohl evtl. noch ne Reverb folgen und das Hinterrad wird, wenns nicht hält durch was massiveres ersetzt. Außerdem wirds demnächst noch neu gepulvert

P.S. die Totem hat für mich nur Vorteile an dem Rad, beste Gabe in verbindung mit dem Vivid
P.P.S ich glaube am Unterrohr würds nicht passen bei integriertem Steuersatz, ist so schon relativ eng...aber da gibts experten, die können da genaueres sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (31. Mai 2011)

dann muss ich mein im Hirn befindliches AM in XL doch auf Custom umbauen...der Sitzwinkel, der Sitzwinkel ;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Mai 2011)

Da musst Du ein AM mit Steuerrohr fürs Angleset bestellen, das hat ein nach unten um 5mm verlängertes Steuerrohr. Damit geht es ab 4mm Aufbauhöhe. Insgesamt gehen also minimal 9mm Aufbauhöhe unten, hängt natürlich aber auch von der Gabel ab.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2011)

@  #2364 
*traum* AM und sogar schon live gesehen


----------



## der-gute (31. Mai 2011)

Sauerlandrider schrieb:


> Außerdem wirds demnächst noch neu gepulvert



warum zur Hölle???

wir sind jedenfalls schon zu zweit!



KHUJAND schrieb:


> @  #2364
> *traum* AM und sogar schon live gesehen


----------



## Sauerlandrider (31. Mai 2011)

Dankedanke...
Neu gepulvert wirds, weil die aktuelle beschichtung an einigen stellen ziemlich mitgenommen is, teilweise bis aufs alu durch:/ wird halt nich geschont die kiste


----------



## chickenway-user (31. Mai 2011)

Dann schaut aber neues Pulver bald wieder ähnlich aus...


Ansonsten beide sehr geil!


----------



## Sauerlandrider (31. Mai 2011)

ich weiß aber so ist sie halt, die unvernunft wenn die kerben bis aufs alu nicht wären, würd ich auch zweimal überlegen..


----------



## tommi101 (31. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Da musst Du ein AM mit Steuerrohr fürs Angleset bestellen, das hat ein nach unten um 5mm verlängertes Steuerrohr. Damit geht es ab 4mm Aufbauhöhe. Insgesamt gehen also minimal 9mm Aufbauhöhe unten, hängt natürlich aber auch von der Gabel ab.



Bei einem AM in Gr.L , also mit 130mm Steuerrohr in 1.5" + 11mm untere Lagerschale, sollte eine 2010er 36Van also eigentlich nicht anschlagen, oder?
Kostet das "Steuerrohr für Anglesets" nochmals Aufpreis?

Noch könnte ich ggf. umbestellen.....


----------



## anjalein (31. Mai 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> sehr schön, kannst du bitte nochmal ein bild von der "bremsenseite" posten? sind das die hope sondermodelle in original rot oder hast du nach-eloxieren lassen?



Hi, ist eine Hope X2 pro, hab ein bisschen nachgeholfen bei der Farbe


----------



## barbarissima (31. Mai 2011)

*@anjalein*
Bin ganz entzückt von seinem AC  Die rote Hope sieht genial aus 
Hast du es schon gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (31. Mai 2011)

Sauerlandrider schrieb:


> ich weiß aber so ist sie halt, die unvernunft wenn die kerben bis aufs alu nicht wären, würd ich auch zweimal überlegen..



Dass das dem Alu nichts macht weisst du aber schon?


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Mai 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Bei einem AM in Gr.L , also mit 130mm Steuerrohr in 1.5" + 11mm untere Lagerschale, sollte eine 2010er 36Van also eigentlich nicht anschlagen, oder?
> Kostet das "Steuerrohr für Anglesets" nochmals Aufpreis?
> 
> Noch könnte ich ggf. umbestellen.....



Wie gesagt, 4mm Angleset plus 5mm Steueraufschlag macht 9mm, damit passt zumindest mal die FOX Talas RC2 Fit, sollte also auch mit der Van keine Probleme geben. 

Steuerrohr für Angleset kostet kein Aufpreis, zumindest nicht, wenn man es mit dem Angleset bestellt.


----------



## tommi101 (31. Mai 2011)

Danke Dir. 
Ich werde es aber erstmal ohne Angleset fahren...müsste dann ja auf  ca. 66° LW kommen, da im AM-Techsheet ja scheinbar mit einem 125mm Steuerrohr (bei 1 1/8") gerechnet wird.

Und nun wieder ON-Topic bitte


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Mai 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Danke Dir.
> Ich werde es aber erstmal ohne Angleset fahren...müsste dann ja auf  ca. 66° LW kommen, da im AM-Techsheet ja scheinbar mit einem 125mm Steuerrohr (bei 1 1/8") gerechnet wird.


Der Lenkwinkel ist bei allen Größen gleich. Mit einem Steuersatz mit 11mm untere Aufbauhöhe und 160mm Gabel sollte der LW bei ca. 66,7° liegen.


----------



## Sauerlandrider (1. Juni 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Dass das dem Alu nichts macht weisst du aber schon?



Ja ne, is klar schön is das trotzdem nich


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2011)

timtim schrieb:


> perfektes AM vom @khujand , besser geht wohl kaum ?!



ohh ganz vergessen... DANKE


----------



## broeckchen (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
bin noch am überlegen welcher Stahlfederdämpfer mein AM in eine Sänfte verwandeln soll.
(habe mit der Suchfunktion keine brauchbaren Treffer erhalten)
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Gruß
Nils


----------



## frankweber (1. Juni 2011)

der guru 39 fährt einen Canecreek double barrel in seinem am


----------



## dumabrain (3. Juni 2011)

wenn der preis keine rolle Spielt, dann der CCDB.

Sonst so ziemlich jeder Stahldämpfer, endweder dann auf den Tune achten oder tunen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Juni 2011)

Da es eine Galerie ist


----------



## tobone (3. Juni 2011)

Sehr nett. Ist das L oder XL und wie groß bist du?
Ist doch ein AC oder?


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juni 2011)

AM in M  bin 175 cm ....glaube ich


----------



## Deleted 83484 (3. Juni 2011)

Gewicht???

( Fahrer sowie Bike )


----------



## abbath (3. Juni 2011)

Viel interessanter: Wo ist das?


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juni 2011)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Gewicht???
> 
> ( Fahrer sowie Bike )



Bike liegt mit Dreck bei 15.2 kg, Fahrer ist mal locker über 100  



abbath schrieb:


> Viel interessanter: Wo ist das?



Massif des Maures,

Kleines Flmchen gibt es auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (4. Juni 2011)

Nett da


----------



## Kuwahades (5. Juni 2011)

da steckt ordentlich Dampf dahinter 
ne echte Dampfmaschine


----------



## c_w (6. Juni 2011)

Da war ich letztes Jahr auch


----------



## Heinsen (7. Juni 2011)

dann mal mein 08er FR â¦ ca. 15,75 kg â¦ Gr. L


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juni 2011)

Heinsen schrieb:


> 15,3 kg  Gr. L


 ja ganz klar... 
mit hydraulischer sattelstütze und coil dämpfer...


----------



## c_w (7. Juni 2011)

Die Stuetze ist nicht hydraulisch ;-)


----------



## Heinsen (7. Juni 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja ganz klar...
> mit hydraulischer sattelstütze und coil dämpfer...



da hast Du Recht - sorry nochmals nachgewogen* mit Fischwaage allerdings 15,75 kg der alte Wert war noch mit anderer Touren-Bereifung während Verletzung


----------



## Fatal Error (7. Juni 2011)

Heinsen schrieb:


> dann mal mein 08er FR â¦ ca. 15,75 kg â¦ Gr. L



Schick!
Ich wuÃte gar nicht, das man RÃ¤der, die weniger als 90% EloxalflÃ¤chen aufweisen hier noch einstellen darf  
Und eine nicht formschÃ¶ne, aber im Gegensatz zu allen Anderen Fabrikaten funktionierende SattelstÃ¼tze.

Hier mal ein Update von meinem 07er in XL
neues Cockpit, Bash usw.







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Gewicht? Doppelt soviel wie das kleine daneben 





[/URL][/IMG]

Sorry, sind alles Handyfotos...


----------



## Heinsen (7. Juni 2011)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Und eine nicht formschÃ¶ne, aber im Gegensatz zu allen Anderen Fabrikaten funktionierende SattelstÃ¼tze.



â¦ ja ein seeeehr treue Begleiterin, die wenig Aufmerksamkeit braucht  â¦


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juni 2011)

Neu sind die Twenty6 PreRunner Titan Pedalen und das 36er Race-Face Kettenblatt. 

Ges. Gewicht nun 15,15kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (8. Juni 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Neu sind die Twenty6 PreRunner Titan Pedalen und das 36er Race-Face Kettenblatt.
> 
> Ges. Gewicht nun 15,15kg.



...huiii...und wann kommst Du uns mit dem konkurrenzlos leichten Bike besuchen?


----------



## Luke-VTT (8. Juni 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> ...huiii...und wann kommst Du uns mit dem konkurrenzlos leichten Bike besuchen?



 (oder habe ich die Ironie nicht verstanden? )

Meine Meinung zu diesem AM ist hinlänglich bekannt, denke ich. Es ist spitze. Gewicht ist nicht alles und 15 kg sind für ein sinnvoll bereiftes und ausgestattetes Enduro mit solchen Nehmerqualitäten allemal im Rahmen.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juni 2011)

genau Luke.  
Felgen und Kurbel sind als schwer bekannt... doch darauf wollte ich mit meinen 90Kg. fahrergewicht nicht verzichten. 

das alte foto zitat guru.
"Da wo Penner liebe machen"  ist auch gewichen


----------



## stuk (8. Juni 2011)

hey artur
an der stelle wollte ich meinz auch mal ablichten
schöner Maschbau (auch) im Hintergrund.
mfg


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Juni 2011)

wirklich schönes AM in zeitlosen farben.

wenn ich mir mal eins holen sollte, dann glaube ich auch in bronze. außer das titan oder grün elox wird mal günstiger.


----------



## stuk (9. Juni 2011)

schlichtes AM aber "extra love Holz" :


----------



## e.x.y. (12. Juni 2011)

vorher/nachher...alt/neu


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Juni 2011)

Devinitiv schöner geworden das Rad, Spacerturm irritiert trotzdem noch irgendwie..


----------



## e.x.y. (12. Juni 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Devinitiv schöner geworden das Rad, Spacerturm irritiert trotzdem noch irgendwie..



Ja, der Meinung bin ich auch. Bin allerdings 1,98 groß und es macht das fahren doch angenehmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (12. Juni 2011)

seh ich auch so an meinem Fremdfabrikat aus Holstein.

is das ein XL-Rahmen?


----------



## e.x.y. (13. Juni 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> seh ich auch so an meinem Fremdfabrikat aus Holstein.
> 
> is das ein XL-Rahmen?



jop, ist ein XLer


----------



## Triple F (13. Juni 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Spacerturm irritiert trotzdem noch irgendwie..



Überrascht mich, wie leicht das geht.... 

Schönes Helius!


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Juni 2011)

Dass die Spacer ihren Sinn machen ist mir klar. Habe die Dinger nur auch schon in extra dick gesehen, dann wars ein besserer Übergang zwischen 1.5 Steuerrohr und Vorbau. So siehts (für mich) nur irgendwie nach Sollbruchstelle aus.


----------



## e.x.y. (13. Juni 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Dass die Spacer ihren Sinn machen ist mir klar. Habe die Dinger nur auch schon in extra dick gesehen, dann wars ein besserer Übergang zwischen 1.5 Steuerrohr und Vorbau. So siehts (für mich) nur irgendwie nach Sollbruchstelle aus.



könntest du mir einen tipp geben wo ich diese spacer bekommen könnte?


----------



## aka (14. Juni 2011)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> könntest du mir einen tipp geben wo ich diese spacer bekommen könnte?




So was?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...hoer/Syntace-HAT-Spacer-15-Reduced::4235.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Juni 2011)

So ähnlich, hab die auch mit durchgehendem Außendurchmesser gesehen. War für mich uninteressant, müsste auch auf die Suche gehen.


----------



## LeichteGranate (16. Juni 2011)

Ich wollt nur mal erwähnen, dass Nicolais 





sind!


----------



## Kontragonist (16. Juni 2011)

Recht hatter


----------



## acmatze (16. Juni 2011)

jep


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Juni 2011)




----------



## Ole258 (18. Juni 2011)

..klickt mal auf folgenden Beitrag im Nikon Fotowettbewerb:

http://www.ichbin.nikonwelt.at/galerie/beitrag/36884

und votet was das Zeug hält. 

Denn das Nicolai hätte es verdient, weiter nach vorn zu kommen und den EHEC Gurken auf Platz 1 Konkurrenz zu machen


----------



## Splash (18. Juni 2011)

Die Idee hatte ich auch auch ...
http://www.ichbin.nikonwelt.at/galerie/beitrag/63964


----------



## guru39 (18. Juni 2011)

Helius AC Titan elox mit Extra Love


----------



## broeckchen (18. Juni 2011)

da müssen "wir" aber fleißig abstimmen, aktuell ist hat der Platz 1 9775 Stimmen


----------



## Ge!st (18. Juni 2011)

Sehr Chic die Farbkombination  Das Reset HollowLite Tretlager ist klasse, ist zwar bei der Montage/Demontage etwas aufwendiger als üblich HT2-Tretlager, aber dafür ist es sehr leicht und hält trotzdem was aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. Juni 2011)

und noch eins  Helius AM RH L sky blue/bright white.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2011)

G.


----------



## frankweber (18. Juni 2011)

beide superschön


----------



## US. (18. Juni 2011)

ahh, da bekommt man gleich wieder Lust ein neues Nicolai aufzubauen 

Wäre mein altes 2007er nicht so toll...

Habs mal wieder aufgefrischt:





































Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Ge!st (18. Juni 2011)

Sehr sehr lecker  Was hast du da zwischen den Kettenblättern (das rote Teil)?


----------



## frankweber (18. Juni 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Sehr sehr lecker  Was hast du da zwischen den Kettenblättern (das rote Teil)?


 
Top Rad!
das ist ein 20 er <Mountaingoat KB, gibt es auch in rot oder dezenter, damit es nicht gleich jeder sieht auch in raw.

Wobei mir das rote gefällt.


----------



## abbath (18. Juni 2011)

Erste Sahne. Besser geht es nicht.


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juni 2011)

welche abstufung hat deine kassette? ist das ein medium cage schaltwerk?


----------



## US. (18. Juni 2011)

Hi,

merci für die Blumen 

@kroitertee: Ist ne 11-34 Kassette. Vorne 20-34.
Schaltwerk XTR medium, wobei es so weit ich weiß als "short" bezeichnet wird. Es gibt/ gab jedenfalls nur zwei Käfige - kurz und lang, wobei das kurze eher ein medium ist.

@Geist: Ja, wie frankweber richtig schrieb ist es ein rotes 20er Mountaingoat.
Geht an die XTR-Kurbel ohne Beilagscheiben oder befeilen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (19. Juni 2011)

uahhh, hier wird ja wieder einiges geboten. 
Guru: ich glaube ich würde den ganze tag mit angezogener handbremse durch die werkstatt laufen wenn ich so top material raus hauen würde wie du.
US.: top klassiker, wenn man das so schreiben darf. mir fällt der ULH immer wieder als sehr dominanat auf bei dem baujahr, war der nicht eigentlich für luftdämpfer gedacht? an shimanos neues bremshebeldesign werde ich mich nicht gewöhnen können, funktion und qualität sollte aber erwartunggemäß top sein.


----------



## Luke-VTT (19. Juni 2011)

Der massive ULH ist auch das eizige, was mir negativ an diesem großartigen Helius von US auffällt. Das ist so dermaßen stimmig und edel ohne jeden Protz aufgebaut. Geil


----------



## dr.juggles (19. Juni 2011)

wow ist das titan ac schön 

grün elox ist 

schick schick


----------



## Splash (19. Juni 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> mir fällt der ULH immer wieder als sehr dominanat auf bei dem baujahr, war der nicht eigentlich für luftdämpfer gedacht?



Dieser extrem dominante ULH ist leider bei Nicolai auch nicht mehr lieferbar und wird wohl auch nicht mehr nachproduziert. Ich hätte gerne so einen, der soll wohl das Ansprechverhalten bei Air-Dämpfern stark verbessern, wohl aber auch bei Coil-Dämpfern für ein anderes (besseres?) Ansprechverhalten sorgen. Schade, dass es da keine Nachbestellmöglichkeit für die "Oldtimer" mehr gibt, bei denen der neuere ULH mit den 2 Löchern nicht mehr passt ...


----------



## US. (19. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ein Freund hat seit neuem auch ein 2007er Helius FR mit MZ Roco, 450er Feder aber dem Standard-ULH. Da werde ich mal vergleichen können. Parkplatzrunde hab ich schon mal gedreht. Am Anfangsbereich zeigt da der Luft-ULH ein etwas weicheres Ansprechen.

Schön ist er nicht, war wohl auch eher ein Prototyp.
Eigentlich könnte man einen schön schlanken ULH mit der Geometrie konstruieren und fräsen. Falls sich jemand die Mühe machen will; ich würde einen abnehmen 
Der alte lässt sich aber auch nicht sinnvoll befräsen.

Ansonsten ist der Oldtimer nach wie vor top. Hab den Lenkwinkel auf 66° gebracht bei Tretlagerhöhe von 365mm mit den dicken Ardent.
Federweg liegt dabei genau bei 160mm (nachgemessen).
Es geht auch mehr, allerdings leidet dann die Geometrie.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## guru39 (19. Juni 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> uahhh, hier wird ja wieder einiges geboten.
> Guru: ich glaube ich würde den ganze tag mit angezogener handbremse durch die werkstatt laufen wenn ich so top material raus hauen würde wie du.




Tja....  manchmal ist es schon schwer den Ständer den ich habe vor der Kundschaft zu verbergen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (19. Juni 2011)

@ US
Richtig genialer Aufbau - schön dezent und stimmig!


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juni 2011)

@US.
Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, technisch und optisch tiptop


----------



## c_w (19. Juni 2011)

Einer 2007er ist jetzt schon ein Oldtimer? Bei Nicolai ist das doch quasi noch ein Frischling, wenn man sich überlegt, wie lange so mancher Rahmen überlebt ^^


----------



## Splash (19. Juni 2011)

Das mit dem Oldtimer war von mir eher so ne Aussage, da man diesen ULH nicht mehr bekommt. Bei Nicolai halten die Rahmen glücklicherweise ja wirklich lange ...


----------



## Triple F (19. Juni 2011)

Der Rahmen hat noch Garantie und wird hier schon Oldtimer gennant... *kopfschüttel* .

Schade eigentlich, denn ich wollte meinem Helius evtl. auch mal einen Luftdämpfer verpassen und bräuchte dafür u.U. auch die ULH. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass in einem alten Katalog stand, dass die neueren Modelle alle 'rückwärtskompatibel' sind  .


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2011)

Kleines update


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2011)

und das ganze in Aktion


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juni 2011)

schöne Bilder!


----------



## Oettinger (19. Juni 2011)

@US

wirklich top 

will jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten, aber für mich ist das 2007er FR das letzte mir 'richtiger' Maschinenbau-Optik 

danach isses zwar auch geil, aber aus meiner Sicht eben etwas gemäßigter....


----------



## anjalein (20. Juni 2011)

Unsere beiden Bikes 

Mo und Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (20. Juni 2011)

Das hat Stil.


----------



## trailterror (20. Juni 2011)

Finds auch gelungen


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juni 2011)

US. schrieb:


>


----------



## Kuwahades (20. Juni 2011)

ja das Teil ist der Hammer, würde meins von silber auch gerne in bronce eloxieren lassen 

welche Rahmengrösse hat denn das FR ?


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juni 2011)

ist bestimmt gr. M.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Juni 2011)

anjalein schrieb:


> Unsere beiden Bikes
> 
> Mo und Anja



Super schön!

Wie macht sich denn die Deville im AC?


----------



## Ge!st (20. Juni 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Das hat Stil.


Die Bikes oder das Bild im Hintergrund oder beides?


----------



## Luke-VTT (20. Juni 2011)

Beides


----------



## stuk (20. Juni 2011)

zur diskussion mit dem alten luft-umlenkhebel im 2007er FR kann man noch sagen daß einige ja in ihren nucleon tfrs neue umlenkhebel vom AM bzw. vom AFR verbaut haben.....
vielleicht ist das für das alte FR ja auch ne option und eine frage bei n wert?
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (20. Juni 2011)

Das Rote Helius AM von Anjalein ist seeehr schick 
Erstaunlicherweise sieht man das rot selten...

zu meinem Helius FR:
Schee, daß euch gefällt, der Youngtimer; was nicolaisch korrekt wäre.

Ja, ist ein "M".
Ganz fertig ist meine Revision noch nicht. Im Grunde gibts dauernd neue Teile 
Sattel steht noch an (wird ein Phenom), Bremsscheiben Hope Floating, Rennradumwerfer, neue Laufräder.
Und evtl. ein Umbau auf Steckachse wenn das noch möglich ist.

Zum Umlenkhebel: Kann man sicher irgendwie umbauen. Der "Luft-ULH" hat eine ähnliche Geometrie wie die neuen ULH des Helius AM.
Der Dämpferbefestigungspunkt liegt fast in einer Achse mit den Umlenkpunkten, während beim 2007er "Normal-ULH" der Befestigungspunkt weit nach vorne gerückt ist.

Gruß, Uwe
Und der Schlitten ist eh verstellbar.


----------



## Splash (20. Juni 2011)

Passt der AM-ULH denn von der Tiefe bzw vom Abstand her. Ich hatte für mein FR ja auch andere ULH geordert die passen wohl aber dann doch erst ab den 2008er Modellen. Auf dem Bild erkennt man, dass an den Druckstreben eine andere Breite vorausgesetzt ist ...






Schwarz = ULH aus 2006er FR, Rot = ab 2008


----------



## US. (20. Juni 2011)

ich kann zu Hause mal nachmessen. Habe ja ein AM und ein FR.

Das 07er FR hat jedenfalls einen "flachen" ULH.
Dh. die Lagerbreite am unteren und oberen Umlenkpunkt ist identisch (49mm) Ebenso die Achslänge am Dämpfer.

Der 08er ULH kann nicht passen.

Beim Helius AM scheint es so zu sein, daß die Achslänge ebenso 49mm beträgt. Genauso die Stützbreite am Oberrohr (oberer Umlenkpunkt)
Am unteren Umlenker (Druckstreben) scheint die Stützbreite aber größer.

Damit wirds wohl leider nichts mit dem AM-Umlenker. 

Also, wer will einen einfachen, flachen ULH konstruieren mit den Umlenkpunkten meines Luft-ULH und dem Design eines 2006er Normal-ULH? 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Splash (20. Juni 2011)

US. schrieb:


> Beim Helius AM scheint es so zu sein, daß die Achslänge ebenso 49mm beträgt. Genauso die Stützbreite am Oberrohr (oberer Umlenkpunkt)
> Am unteren Umlenker (Druckstreben) scheint die Stützbreite aber größer



Die Breite am unteren Umlenker, also an den Druckstreben, scheint das relevante Mass zu sein. Bei mir habe ich auf die Schnelle 66mm gemessen ...



US. schrieb:


> Also, wer will einen einfachen, flachen ULH konstruieren mit den Umlenkpunkten meines Luft-ULH und dem Design eines 2006er Normal-ULH?



Würde mich auch als Interessent anmelden!


----------



## stuk (20. Juni 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7929430&postcount=479

das hatte ich in Erinnerung und dachte das geht vielleicht auch beim FR?
Vielleicht mal bei den usern die es gemacht haben oder bei N nachfragen.


----------



## US. (21. Juni 2011)

US. schrieb:


> ich kann zu Hause mal nachmessen. Habe ja ein AM und ein FR.
> 
> Das 07er FR hat jedenfalls einen "flachen" ULH.
> Dh. die Lagerbreite am unteren und oberen Umlenkpunkt ist identisch (49mm) Ebenso die Achslänge am Dämpfer.
> ...



Hi,

muß mich korrigieren.

Die Stützbreiten an oberem Umlenkpunkt, unterem Umlenkpunkt und Achslänger Dämpferauge sind bei Helius FR 07 und Helius AM identisch!

Stützbreite oberer Umlenkpunkt und Dämpferachse: jeweils 49mm
Stützbreite unterer Umlenkpunkt an den Druckstreben: jeweils 66mm

D.h, daß man die neuen Umlenker prinzipiell montieren kann.
Leider ist der alte Helius FR 07 Umlenker etwas länger als der AM-Umlenker. Distanz zw. den Umlenkpunkten beträgt 115mm, beim AM-Hebel sind es nur 110mm.
Würde man nun den AM-Lenker im FR verbauen, so stünde die Druckstrebe in steilerem Winkel - nicht gut.

Man könnte aber mit sehr geringen konstruktiven Änderungen den AM-Lenker als Basis nehmen. Müsste nur 5mm verlängert werden...

@stuk: Danke für das Bild, bestätigt meine Messung. Beim TFR ist es noch einfacher, da noch ein Koppelstück zw. ULH und Druckstrebe sitzt.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (21. Juni 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Super schön!
> 
> Wie macht sich denn die Deville im AC?


 
das wüsste ich auch gerne


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2011)

Vorher (Sommer 2007):




Nachher (Sommer 2011):


----------



## stuk (21. Juni 2011)

und...jetzt besser?


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2011)

was würde ich für ne "woche ruhe" in dieser hütte geben...


----------



## Kuwahades (21. Juni 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> was würde ich für ne "woche ruhe" in dieser hütte geben...



ja ab Freitag darfst du Dir ne Auszeit gönnen


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2011)

Leider war die Milch schon alle  normal steht da immer frische Milch für ein CHF/Becher. Mit Sicherheit von Glücklichen Kühen 

Ohja, sehr idyllisch ist es da oben


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2011)

mz
 is das dein haus ?


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2011)

Schön wäre es  obwohl ohne guten 4x4 geht da nichts ist eine Alpe auf knapp 2000m


----------



## LeichteGranate (22. Juni 2011)

Moin Leute,

Hier ist nochmal ein Foto von meiner Schüssel...





Meine Freundin war ja schon so freundlich, n Bild mit meinem Bike zu posten.

Die Deville macht sich sehr gut! 
Sie schluckt ordentlich, aber das Beste ist, dass sie noch besser saugt 

Das Vorderrad klebt immer am Boden. Die Gabel spricht selbst auf kleinste Unebenheiten fein an und steht trotzdem recht hoch im Federweg. 

Man kann sich schön in die Deville reindrücken, ohne dass sie wegsackt. Genau das macht sie meiner Meinung nach so gut.

Die Dichtungen scheinen sehr stramm zu sitzen, denn im Vergleich zu Fox und Rock Shox ist nie ein Ölfilm auf den Standrohren.
Ich wische die Standrohre nach jeder Fahrt mit einem Lappen voll Brunox ab, denn wenn ich dass drei, vier mal nicht mache, macht sich das mit schlechterem Ansprechverhalten bemerkbar!

Aber so sind die französischen Mädels eben. Die gehen erst so richtig ab, wenn sie gut geschmiert sind  ...hoffentlich liest meine Freundin das nicht...


----------



## trailterror (22. Juni 2011)

Letzter abschnitt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2011)

Na, laß erstmal den 2ten Satz weg.....

G.


----------



## anjalein (22. Juni 2011)

Schnacker vorm Herrn


----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2011)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> !
> Sie schluckt ordentlich, aber das Beste ist, dass sie noch besser saugt


----------



## PiR4Te (24. Juni 2011)

Ist die Deville von der Einbauhöhe noch Ok am AC?

Gruss


----------



## Luke-VTT (24. Juni 2011)

Ich nehme mal an, es wird die 140er Deville sein


----------



## followupup (26. Juni 2011)

Nach langer Zeit  mal ein neues Bild vom Bike. Viel hat sich nicht geändert, den "Spacer Turm" vom ersten Aufbau 2009 den Ihr bemängelt habt habe ich reduziert.
XTR Kurbelwurde gegen HS getauscht und der XTR Schaltkäfig nach Bruch gegen Saint GS Käfig getauscht. 
Reverb ist auch noch dazu gekommen.
Ist etwas schwerer geworden meine Süße aber so ist das nun mal in einer Ehe
So bleibt der Aufbau erstmal, bin wunschlos glücklich. Wenn das bike auf dem Biketräger steht, gefällt es mir besser
als mein Auto


----------



## sap (26. Juni 2011)

ob ich jetzt wohl ein spielverderber bin, wenn ich nach deinem auto frage?  na ich lass es lieber


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Juni 2011)

wie taugt das mit der revelation im am?


----------



## schlammdiva (26. Juni 2011)

sieht auch ordentlich artgerecht ausgeführt aus 
Interessante Stelle für den Tacho!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (26. Juni 2011)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> Interessante Stelle für den Tacho!


----------



## followupup (26. Juni 2011)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wie taugt das mit der revelation im am?


kann nicht klagen, abgesenkt wird sie auch nicht man kommt überall so hoch

Der Tacho hat´s nicht anders verdient ,absolut ******* das Teil (cyclomaster 8.3 ).


----------



## kroiterfee (26. Juni 2011)

haha... herrlich. zur strafe mus der tacho leider... die sau!


----------



## JAY-L (26. Juni 2011)

Hab ich jetzt ein Dirt-Bike???







Sorry für die miese Fotoqualität.


Gruß
Max


----------



## José94 (26. Juni 2011)

sehr intressanter aufbau


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juni 2011)

Ich finde ihn gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (26. Juni 2011)

José94 schrieb:


> sehr intressanter aufbau


----------



## JAY-L (26. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich finde ihn gut



Danke


----------



## Ge!st (26. Juni 2011)

Sehr schön, artgerechte Haltung


----------



## dadsi (30. Juni 2011)

So hatte die Nase voll vom Umbau meines FR Park-Touren-Park, also Rahmen in der Bucht geschossen
So begann es:




Dann schneller Aufbau:





Probefahrt in Albstadt:





Anderen Lenker montiert und dann ab nach PDS:





An jenem Table (in Les Gets) hat es mich paar Stunden später zerlegt, Danke an die unbekannten Ersthelfer. Ausser Prellungen und Prellungen und unglaublichen "Muskelkater" nichts passiert.

Aber das ST ist das ultimative Helius fürn Park: Jetzt muss ich n icht mehr umbauen....


----------



## Kuwahades (30. Juni 2011)

scheh


----------



## Kuwahades (30. Juni 2011)

Gud`n,
ich habe mal eine Frage, wenn ich bei meinem Helius Fr 2007 einen flacheren Lenwinkel haben möchte muss ich die Dämpferschiene weiter nach vorne schieben, was zur Folge hat, das bei der Kollisionkontrolle das Hinterrad an das Sitzrohr anstösst.
Wenn ich jetzt den Dämpfer ein Loch tiefer hänge, damit es nicht zur Kollision kommt, verringert sich dann auch der Federweg ?


----------



## zupaphil (30. Juni 2011)

ja!


----------



## Kuwahades (30. Juni 2011)

hat schon mal jemand ein Angleset im Helius ausprobiert ?
Oder kann man das Problem mit einem längeren Dämpfer beheben ?


----------



## kroiterfee (30. Juni 2011)

dreamdeep meine ich fährt mit dem angleset und schwört drauf.


----------



## Kuwahades (30. Juni 2011)

Danke, werde ihm eine PM schreiben
gibts das Angle Set eigentlich überhaupt für 1 1/8" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ESPI (30. Juni 2011)

Bei 1 1/8" wird das wohl nicht funktionieren mit einem Angle Set denn das Rohr hat zu wenig Durchmesser um darin die Gabel großartig "schiev" einzubauen denke ich.


----------



## stasi (30. Juni 2011)

1

2

3


----------



## Kuwahades (1. Juli 2011)

Danke,
hast jemand schon Erfahrungen mit einem von den Steuersätzen gemacht ?


----------



## marco2 (1. Juli 2011)

Workscomponents hat mir sogar angeboten, mit eine Lagerschale mit 20mm im nächsten Produktionslauf mitzumachen, wegen der vorgegebenen Einpresstiefe bei Nicolai. Wenn das mal nciht nett ist.

Also noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Steuersatz direkt aber der Kontakt mit denen ist supernett.


----------



## Kuwahades (1. Juli 2011)

wäre halt noch die Frage, ob man mit einem längeren Dämpfer nicht auch den entsprechenden Lenkwinkel hinbekommt ?
hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert ?


----------



## flyingscot (1. Juli 2011)

Durch einen längeren Dämpfer würde der Lenkwinkel steiler (wenn die Schwinge nicht anschlägt), das Angle-Set wird aber meistens dazu benutzt den Lenkwinkel flacher zu machen...

Im Prinzip würde ein kürzerer Dämpfer funktionieren, der bräuchte dann aber auch weniger Hub, damit das Hinterrad beim kompletten Einfedern nicht gegen das Sitzrohr schlägt. Ich glaube kaum, dass hier viele auf 2-3cm Federweg verzichten, um vorne 1 Grad Lenkwinkeländerung zu bekommen


----------



## Kuwahades (1. Juli 2011)

ja schon, aber ich bin am überlegen, ob man nicht mit einem längeren Dämpfer ein anderes Loch an der Wippe nehmen kann und dadurch den Dämpferschlitten weiter nach vorne schieben kann um einen flacheren Winkel zu bekommen und den Federweg zu behalten.

Wodan hatte mal nen 222 er DHX Air im FR und den Schlitten weiter vorne und das 2.Loch von oben an der Wippe benutzt, ich weiss nur nicht, ob er sich noch daran erinnern kann, welchen Radstand er hatte ?


----------



## US. (1. Juli 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ja schon, aber ich bin am überlegen, ob man nicht mit einem längeren Dämpfer ein anderes Loch an der Wippe nehmen kann und dadurch den Dämpferschlitten weiter nach vorne schieben kann um einen flacheren Winkel zu bekommen und den Federweg zu behalten.



Nein, das funktioniert so nicht.
Die Stellung des Dämpferschlittens, der die maximal flache Einstellung zulässt, wird ausschließlich bestimmt vom Hub des Hinterrades.

Wenn ein anderes Loch im ULH verwendet wird, ändert sich das Übersetzungsverhältnis und damit wird der Hub des Hinterrades kleiner.
Wird ein längerer Dämpfer verwendet um das zu kompensieren, vergrößert sich der Hub am Hinterrad wieder. Also nix gewonnen.

Ich hab bei mir auf Federweg verzichtet, um den Dämpferschlitten nach vorne zu bringen. Ferner akzeptiere ich, daß der Reifen gerade eben das Sitzrohr berührt bei max. Einfederung.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## ESPI (2. Juli 2011)

So nach langer Warterei und sehr viel Vorfreude ist es endlich da!

Vielen Dank an den Bikebauer und sein Team welche mir das Teil mit unübertreffbarem Service auf die Räder gestellt haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (2. Juli 2011)

felgenaufkleber noch ab dann bombe!


----------



## Ge!st (2. Juli 2011)

Aber hallo, sehr Chic 

Die Felgenaufkleber stören mich nicht so sehr, auch wenn diese recht Dominat sind.


----------



## ESPI (2. Juli 2011)

Danke Danke !

Ja mit den Aufklebern bin ich auch noch nicht schlüßig, einersetits nehmen die schön die ja etwas aus dem Konzept fallende Gabelfarbe auf, andererseits sind sie schon sehr prägnant.

Vielleicht nehm ich jeweils nur 2 von den drei Aufklebern pro Seite ab , aber jetzt wird erstmal eingegfahren und eingestellt...


----------



## Helium (2. Juli 2011)

So ein Bike gehört groß eingestellt.


----------



## biker-wug (2. Juli 2011)

Sehr schönes Teil!! Richtig schick und stimmig aufgebaut!!


----------



## ESPI (2. Juli 2011)

Besten Dank an "Helium" genau so wollte ich die Bilder einstellen, aber war dann doch eher zu blöde dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2011)

so, endlich heut früh is der rahmen kommen, gleich aufgebaut.
besten dank noch an
@dreamdeep ( für die auskünfte) hab dir 2 mal ne pn gschrieben, aber keinen antwort
und an 
@nicolai.fan ( für du weisst schon)








[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]
gruss peter


----------



## Luke-VTT (2. Juli 2011)

Beides tolle Räder  Wobei das silberne mir noch etwas besser gefällt. Felgendecals und Sattel find ich nicht so schön, aber der Rest


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Juli 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> @dreamdeep ( für die auskünfte) hab dir 2 mal ne pn gschrieben, aber keinen antwort


Sorry Peter, bin gerade beruflich sehr ausgelastet, da fehlt die Zeit und einiges geht unter. Ich schau gleich mal nach.

Die AMs sind super geworden, gefallen mir beide ausgesprochen gut


----------



## nicolai.fan (2. Juli 2011)

Peter

gut Ding will Wiele haben !

Bike ist


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2011)

@Peter: ...aber warum hast du dich fürs 1 1/8 Zoll Steuerrrohr entschieden!!!

G.


----------



## 0815p (3. Juli 2011)

wei ich doof bin hatte die gabel noch vom sx , ja ich weiss , hätte retuziersatz einbauen können aber mehr wie 160mm brauch ich eh ned (hoff ich )


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. Juli 2011)

Super Bikes, beide!!


----------



## nicolai.fan (3. Juli 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> wei ich doof bin hatte die gabel noch vom sx , ja ich weiss , hätte retuziersatz einbauen können aber mehr wie 160mm brauch ich eh ned (hoff ich )




und dann gibt es auch noch 180er Gabeln mit 1 1/8 "


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> wei ich doof bin hatte die gabel noch vom sx , ja ich weiss , hätte retuziersatz einbauen können aber mehr wie 160mm brauch ich eh ned (hoff ich )



Oke, das ist ein Grund ...ansonsten sag niemals nie, aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja immer erst am Schluß

G.


----------



## FR-Sniper (3. Juli 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]



schön geworden peter 
*nur der gold-kram gefällt mir persönlich nicht so *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (4. Juli 2011)

Hab heut mal bei meinen Nicolais die Bremsen entlüftet: 

da überwiegen Helius( AM, AC, AFR, FR und RC)   ( & 2 Argons,- FR und CC 29er ) passt das bild schon hierher.


----------



## trailterror (4. Juli 2011)




----------



## zupaphil (4. Juli 2011)

geiles Bild!!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Juli 2011)

Altervadder!   Reeespekt!

(das wichtigste fehlt: Wo isses ION?)
;-)



Edit: Da brauchste ja einen Öltanker!


----------



## frankweber (4. Juli 2011)

andere Perspektive:





Helius FR reloaded :





fehlen noch die richtigen Schaltzüge un d der Hauptrahmen wird noch entlackt und poliert.

die gelben whizz wheels Aufkleber müssen irgendwie auch noch weg und ein hübscherer Kettenstrebenschutz darfs auch sein


----------



## Splash (4. Juli 2011)

Das ist ja mal ne richtig schicke Sammlung ... hast Du n Verleih? ... alter Schwede ...


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Juli 2011)

vorallem hat er viel halbe Besenstiele 

sind die alle beim kehren der lange Auffahrt kaputt gegangen ?


----------



## Luke-VTT (4. Juli 2011)

Der Mann hat Geschmack!


----------



## der-gute (4. Juli 2011)

Ich finde es total übertrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (4. Juli 2011)

Wenn das Mal keine edle Sammlung ist  

Was heißt übertrieben, andere Leute haben zig Autos, zig Uhren oder sonst was und der Frank hat eben ein Paar schöne Nicolai Bikes. Also ich finde´s geil


----------



## frankweber (4. Juli 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich finde es total übertrieben.


 und das sagt einer der selbst 4 bikes hat


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Juli 2011)

:d


----------



## PoisonB (4. Juli 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/928346
> 
> Helius FR reloaded :


 
Ist das gut .   
 PoisonB


----------



## followupup (4. Juli 2011)

geile Sammlung Frank

schon mal was vom Messie-Syndrom gehört


----------



## trailterror (4. Juli 2011)

Also wenn das alles deins ist (grundstück, autos, bikes) dann hast du's finanziell irgendwie geschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (4. Juli 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Also wenn das alles deins ist (grundstück, autos, bikes) dann hast du's finanziell irgendwie geschafft


----------



## frankweber (4. Juli 2011)

eheliche gütergemeinschaft,


----------



## Joshua60 (4. Juli 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> eheliche gütergemeinschaft,



traumhafter Fuhrpark  fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein Tandem


----------



## guru39 (4. Juli 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> (das wichtigste fehlt: Wo isses ION?)
> ;-)





Stimmt 

Die Sammlung ist der Hammer


----------



## tommi101 (4. Juli 2011)

followupup schrieb:


> geile Sammlung Frank
> 
> schon mal was vom Messie-Syndrom gehört




Also ich glaube Frank`s  N-Syndrom ist nicht therapierbar!

Aber im Ernst....ich finde jedes einzelne Rad richtig hot, der Mann hat Geschmack  
Ich würde mich nur mit den unterschiedlichen Antrieben schwer tun...heute HS, morgen Coladose...übermorgen klassisch Kettenschaltung.


@frankweber
Aber eine Bitte....tue uns nicht den Gefallen und komplettiere Deine Flotte mit einem Nicolai E-Bike


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Juli 2011)

Franks N-Flotte ist einfach ein Traum 

Und da FR reloaded wird ebenfalls traumhaft


----------



## frankweber (5. Juli 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Also ich glaube Frank`s  N-Syndrom ist nicht therapierbar!
> 
> Aber im Ernst....ich finde jedes einzelne Rad richtig hot, der Mann hat Geschmack
> Ich würde mich nur mit den unterschiedlichen Antrieben schwer tun...heute HS, morgen Coladose...übermorgen klassisch Kettenschaltung.
> ...


 Dann doch lieber ein Tandem damit meine Frau auch Spazz hat aber never ever elektrobike


----------



## marco2 (5. Juli 2011)

...mit etwas mehr Federweg...


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2011)

@marco : schön !!!!


----------



## Igetyou (5. Juli 2011)

Alter Fank!!
Das FR sieht auch klasse aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (6. Juli 2011)

Wieviel KM wird den so ein Durchschnittsbike im Jahr noch bewegt? Bzw... gibt es einen Liebling, mit dem normalerweise gefahren wird, und gibt es Räder, die seit 6, 7 Monaten nicht mehe bewegt wurden?


----------



## tommi101 (6. Juli 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Wieviel KM wird den so ein Durchschnittsbike im Jahr noch bewegt? Bzw... gibt es einen Liebling, mit dem normalerweise gefahren wird, und gibt es Räder, die seit 6, 7 Monaten nicht mehe bewegt wurden?



Ist Dir das echt wichtig zu erfahren...bzw. willst Du daraus ne Studie machen?
Er hat einfach Bock auf Nicolai Rahmen und wird sich das leisten können. Bei manchen Dingen im Leben kommt es eben nicht immer auf Nutzen und Rechtfertigung an..


----------



## blutbuche (6. Juli 2011)

..fragen wird er doch dürfen .... ... hab auch die erfahrun g gemacht , wenn man so  viele bikes hat ,dass sich 2-3 lieblingsräder herauskristallisieren - und es welche  gibt . die wirklich 3-4 monate an der wand hängen ...


----------



## stuk (6. Juli 2011)

das aufbauen und sammeln ist an sich doch schon ein schönes hobby und wenn dann (wie hier) auch noch gefahren wird, ist es doch perfekt und sei ihm gegönnt.


----------



## Luke-VTT (6. Juli 2011)

Die Frage mit dem Lieblingsbike tät mich aber auch interessieren. I
ch könnte mich glaub ich nicht entscheiden zwischen diesen Schönheiten. Am meisten gefällt mir, mit wieviel Liebe zum Detail jedes Rad individuell aufgebaut wurde. Ich bin echt begeistert von den Rädern


----------



## sluette (6. Juli 2011)

ich hab zwar nur drei nicolais und kann auch immer nur eins fahren, fände es aber erstrebenswert wenn sich noch einige dazu gesellen würden. momentan fahre ich am liebsten mit meinem argon FR weils das neuste in meinem stall ist und obwohl mein helius AM das bessere bike ist. also, respekt vor deiner sammlung frank, ich find's total geil !

und das blaue AM von marco2 ist auch top und lässt mich wieder überlegen ob an mein silber gehaltenes argon FR eine schwarze reverb passt... schöne probleme...


----------



## Luke-VTT (6. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte auch gar nicht diesen "man kann doch eh nur ein Rad zur Zeit fahren" Unsinn aufrufen. Im Gegenteil. Ich finde Franks Sammlung absolut und uneingeschränkt großartig  
Mich interessiert tatsächlich, ob es für ihn einen Liebling unter den Rädern gibt


----------



## frankweber (6. Juli 2011)

Warum sollte man es sich wegen einem mit den anderen verscherzen.
Seit ich das 29er Argon habe fahr ich das Argon FR selten.
Die meisten km werden mit dem AC gemacht.
Im Moment ist natürlich das Am der Liebling, ist bei Muttern mit den jünsten Kindern ja auch so.

Ansonsten gibt es ja auch noch ein paar wenige bikes bei mir die nicht aus Lübbrechtsen kommen und auch die werden bewegt.

An dem Tag als das Foto entstand sind alle Nicolais gefahren worden, jedoch jedes nur eine 2 km Runde zum Bremsbelag einfahren, und austesten, ob das Entlüften auch perfekt geklappt hat.


----------



## frankweber (6. Juli 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Alter Fank!!
> Das FR sieht auch klasse aus!


 

Hi Philipp, hast Du endlich ein Nico geordert?

Lass uns mal ne Runde zusammen drehen > pn 

Gruß  nach Uganda Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (6. Juli 2011)

Von meinen zurzeit vier Bikes (ein Fünftes ist in Arbeit) nutze ich abwechselnd drei, je nach Lust und Laune und welche Strecken ich fahren will. Mein Lieblingsbike ist ganz eindeutig das Nucleon TFR, das Bike ist einfach was Besonderes und ich wurde schon oft auf mein TFR angesprochen.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Juli 2011)

hab mal up-gedated


----------



## blutbuche (6. Juli 2011)

hallo, ex-würf`ler  immer wieder schön , dein weisses !!


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2011)

Thx  bin auch sehr happy mit dem neuen


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Juli 2011)

auch nochmal ot: 4 bikes, 3 mit einem n, das am und das ufo werden gleichberechtigt bewegt, die stadtschlampe (fremdmarke) jedoch jeden tag. das bmxtb nie. evtl. tausche ich die fremde schlampe mal gegen ein edles gefährt von kalle.


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Juli 2011)

nimm doch das BMXTB zum auf die arbeit fahren ?
ich finde meins immer noch am besten von allen die ich habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juli 2011)

@mzaskar 
das lange schaltwerk und die bastel KeFü ist grausig... 
sorry.


----------



## stuk (8. Juli 2011)

@mzaskar: schönes rad!
funktioniert die "Kefü" mit 3fach denn?
mfg


----------



## Mythilos (8. Juli 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> @mzaskar: schönes rad!
> funktioniert die "Kefü" mit 3fach denn?
> mfg


Das tät mich auch interessieren, ebenso wie "laut" sie ist! Abgesehen davon das sie wirklich nicht hübsch ist. Gibts da ein netteres käufliches Pendant?


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Juli 2011)

Die Bionicon C-Guide (10g!):

http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/Bionic...e=froogle&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=froogle

Braucht man nur noch eine gute Idee, wie man die an der Kettenstrebe befestigen könnte.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Juli 2011)

@ kuwa: die stadtschlampe zieht auch den kinderanhänger und das wäre trotz ausgefahrener sattelstütze mit dem bmxtb nicht komfortabel. das dankt mir mein rücken überhaupt nicht. aber jetzt back to topic.... bild reiche ich nach.


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Juli 2011)

ich war nach 2 Jahren Abstinez mal wieder mit dem BMXTB auf dem Winterstein, da habe ich mir nur mal wieder gedacht, was braucht man mehr als ein BMXTB.
nur das Kopfsteinpflaster kurz vor NiMö, das mag ich garnet, da wünsche ich mir eine externe Dämpfung


----------



## frankweber (8. Juli 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Die Bionicon C-Guide (10g!):
> 
> http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/Bionic...e=froogle&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=froogle
> 
> Braucht man nur noch eine gute Idee, wie man die an der Kettenstrebe befestigen könnte.


 

2 kleine Löcher bohren, gewinde schneiden, kleine Hülse, Gewindestange durch und die Anschraubteile als Gewindeträger finden sich sicher zum Fertigfeilen in irgendeinem Ersatzteil des grossen bikemarktes.


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Juli 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> 2 kleine Löcher bohren, gewinde schneiden, kleine Hülse, Gewindestange durch und die Anschraubteile als Gewindeträger finden sich sicher zum Fertigfeilen in irgendeinem Ersatzteil des grossen bikemarktes.


Da stehe ich etwas auf dem Schlauch, erklär bitte nochmal genauer. "2 kleine Löcher bohren", damit meinst Du aber nicht in die Kettenstrebe?


----------



## aka (8. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hab mal up-gedated


Hab auch Interesse daran, ob die Fuehrung funktioniert!


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2011)

Die Führung ist Sahne  

An dem Ersatz für die "Bastellösung" arbeite ich noch  Ok, langes Schaltwerk wird auch noch getauscht, steht aber nicht oben auf der Liste 

Das Gute an der Befestigung mit einer Schaltzughülle, die KeFü kann sich seitlich bewegen, je nach eingelegtem Gang, leise ist sie auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juli 2011)

kurzes/mitleres schaltwerk,- kombiniert mit einer stramm/kurzen kette... erfüllt den sinn+zweck auch.


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Juli 2011)

gibts zu der Eigenbau Führung auch ein Detailfoto ?
würds mir auch gerne mal von Nahem ankucken


----------



## stuk (8. Juli 2011)

Habe in dieser Sache (integr. 2/3fach Führung an den Kettenstrebenschutz) mal mit N gemailt. Die Jungs wollten das mal in Ruhe prüfen.....

Danke für die Infos, mzaskar

mfg


----------



## aka (8. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Führung ist Sahne
> 
> An dem Ersatz für die "Bastellösung" arbeite ich noch  Ok, langes Schaltwerk wird auch noch getauscht, steht aber nicht oben auf der Liste
> 
> Das Gute an der Befestigung mit einer Schaltzughülle, die KeFü kann sich seitlich bewegen, je nach eingelegtem Gang, leise ist sie auch



Danke fuer die Infos! Scheint ja so simpel wie genial zu sein, das Teil.
Im Prinzip gehts ja darum, das Schwingen der Kette zu mindern - klar kann man das ueber Kettenspannung, effizienter und Wirkungsvoller gehts halt, indem man die Kette in der Mitte am Schwingen hindert.
Einen dezenten Halter fuer das Teil als Option - das waere doch was fuer die Nicolai Wunschliste.


----------



## frankweber (8. Juli 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Da stehe ich etwas auf dem Schlauch, erklär bitte nochmal genauer. "2 kleine Löcher bohren", damit meinst Du aber nicht in die Kettenstrebe?


 
Die Rails für die Zugführung sind auch mit 2 winzigen Schrauben , ähnlich derer sollte die Kettenstrebe kein Problem haben mit 2 winzigen Schräubchen, wäre natürlich mit Kalle etc.  zu klären


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> gibts zu der Eigenbau Führung auch ein Detailfoto ?
> würds mir auch gerne mal von Nahem ankucken


meinst du meine? Ist kein Eigenbau sondern Bionicon


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Juli 2011)

aha, okay, danke


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Juli 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> Die Rails für die Zugführung sind auch mit 2 winzigen Schrauben , ähnlich derer sollte die Kettenstrebe kein Problem haben mit 2 winzigen Schräubchen, wäre natürlich mit Kalle etc.  zu klären



Stimmt. Wenn das möglich wäre, lässt sich ne gute Lösung finden - reichen im prinzip ja dann zwei Winkel.


----------



## der-gute (8. Juli 2011)

früher gabs ja sowas hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (8. Juli 2011)

das sieht aber arg kacke aus.


----------



## marco2 (8. Juli 2011)

1992 war das der Oberhammer!


----------



## der-gute (8. Juli 2011)

Eben!

Das Prinzip finde ich immernoch interessant,
vor allem zu den heutigen carbon zeiten...


----------



## Harvester (8. Juli 2011)

Hat nicht Leidwill sowas integriertes anner Kettenstrebe, oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2011)

marco2 schrieb:


> 1992 war das der Oberhammer!



Genau...da hats aber auch noch an fast jedes Rad gepaßt

G.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2011)

Der Kalle soll mal was basteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (10. Juli 2011)

Sorry nur Handypic.


----------



## acid-driver (10. Juli 2011)

ziemlich starkes handypic


----------



## tommi101 (10. Juli 2011)

Wow! Klasse Bike + Panorama! 
Hinterglemm?


----------



## trailterror (10. Juli 2011)




----------



## slayerrider (10. Juli 2011)

zwei verschieden Bremsen finde ich nie so schön.
Aber das Fahrwerk ist über alles erhaben!!!


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juli 2011)

war das dass tailormade am? gibts ne teileliste?


----------



## Luke-VTT (10. Juli 2011)

Jep. Das ist das Tailormade AM. So traumhaft schön


----------



## sluette (10. Juli 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> zwei verschieden Bremsen finde ich nie so schön.



kann zwar auf dem iPhone nicht so viel erkennen, schaut aber nach hope v2 und m4 aus. somit sollten die hebel identisch sein, was für mich ausschlag gebend ist. klasse bike.


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Juli 2011)

lakekemans AM ist einfach traumhaft


----------



## lakekeman (10. Juli 2011)

@tommi101 Jep richtig 

@kroiterfee Auch richtig, ist nen custom frame.

Teile ähh.. Moment ich tippe zusammen:

Gabel: Deville
Dämpfer: ELKA Stage5
Steuersatz: Acros AH-07
Lenker: Funn Fat Boy 750mm
Vorbau: Hope FR 50mm
Griffe: ODI Rogue
Schaltwerk+Hebel: X.9
Bremse VR: Hope V2 203mm, HR: Hope M4 183mm (mit Absicht so, da die V2 mehr Biss hat und die M4 super dosierbar ist)
LRS: Custom Hope/ZTR Flow von German Lightness
Kurbel: SLX 2-fach (36-22) + Race Face Bash
Umwerfer: SLX 2-fach
Kassette: XTR 11-34
Kefü: G-Junkies ZweiG
Sattel: Fizik Aliante
Stütze: Hope Eternity
Klemme: Syntace Superlock
Pedale: Superstar Mag Lite
Kette: XT

Reifen VR: Speci Clutch SX
Reifen HR: Rubber Queen 2,4

(Reifen je nach Einsatzgebiet)

In der Hoffnung nichts vergessen zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (10. Juli 2011)

Kannst Du was zu den Superstar Mag Lite sagen? Suche neue, leichte Pedale fürs AC.


----------



## Luke-VTT (10. Juli 2011)

Großartiges Fahrrad


----------



## lakekeman (10. Juli 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Kannst Du was zu den Superstar Mag Lite sagen? Suche neue, leichte Pedale fürs AC.



Gewicht liegt bei ca 355g, Pedale sind schön flach.
Der Grip ist wirklich sehr gut dank langer, scharfkantiger Pins. Deutlich mehr Grip als vorher die Shimano DX / Nc 17 Sudpin3.
Pins reissen komischerweise trotz der Länge kaum aus.
Laut diverser Meinungen sind Mag Pedale ja nicht fahrbar bzw. brechen sofort, bisher habe ich aber keine Probleme.
Und ich setze wirklich ziemlich oft auf / ramme die Pedale in Steine oder Wurzeln - dank des tiefen Tretlagers.
Klar sehen die Pedale mächtig geschunden aus nach ca. 1 Jahr Nutzung.
Einziger Nachteil für mich sind die Lager. Ich habe ziemlich starkes Lagerspiel nach kurzer Zeit, da wackelt es schon ein bischen.

Aber vom Preis / Leistung doch zu empfehlen. Fahre die Pedale momentan relativ zufrieden an 2 Bikes.


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Juli 2011)

Danke!


----------



## Ge!st (10. Juli 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Kannst Du was zu den Superstar Mag Lite sagen? Suche neue, leichte Pedale fürs AC.


Schaue dir mal die Blackspire Sub Pedale an, gibt es mit Crmo-Achse (Gewicht 350 g) und Titan-Achse (Gewicht 270 g).

Ich habe die Sub4 jetzt seit einigen Monaten bei TFR im Einsatz und die Teile halten bisher sehr gut, kein Lagerspiel und kein Quietschen oder so sonst was Negatives.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2011)

Solange du in keinem steinigen Umfeld zuhause bist könnten sie schon halten
Heir die von einem Kumpel nach ein paar Tagen...







G.


----------



## Ge!st (10. Juli 2011)

Man bekommt jedes Pedal kapput, wenn man es mit entsprechender Kraft in Steinblöcke rammt. Nach den Schäden auf dem Bild zu urteilen, war der Einschlag ganz schön heftig und das kann man wohl kaum dem Pedal anlasten.


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich habe ich mit den Po!nt Podium am AM schon mein Pedal gefunden. Aber da fürs AC eine Gabel mit mehr Gewicht kommt, zählt jedes Gramm an andere Stelle. 
Deshalb wäre nur die Sub3 mit titanachse eine Alternative, aber knapp 200 sind mir dann doch etwas zuviel. Steht auch in keinem Verhältnis zu den Sub4, +100 für eine Titanachse ist einfach zuviel.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Man bekommt jedes Pedal kapput, wenn man es mit entsprechender Kraft in Steinblöcke rammt. Nach den Schäden auf dem Bild zu urteilen, war der Einschlag ganz schön heftig und das kann man wohl kaum dem Pedal anlasten.





> Die Berührung mit dem Stein war nicht der Rede wert. Sowas sollte das Pedal schon aushalten.



Und das glaub ich ihn sogar...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (10. Juli 2011)

Um solche Schäden hervorzurufen, muss auf den Pedalköper eine erhebliche Kraft eingewirkt haben, denn solche Schäden entstehen bei einer leichten Berührung einfach nicht. Auch wenn das derjenige vielleicht so empfunden hat, das die Berührung nicht der Rede wert war.


----------



## Ge!st (10. Juli 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Eigentlich habe ich mit den Po!nt Podium am AM schon mein Pedal gefunden. Aber da fürs AC eine Gabel mit mehr Gewicht kommt, zählt jedes Gramm an andere Stelle.
> Deshalb wäre nur die Sub3 mit titanachse eine Alternative, aber knapp 200 sind mir dann doch etwas zuviel. Steht auch in keinem Verhältnis zu den Sub4, +100 für eine Titanachse ist einfach zuviel.


Pedale mit Titanachse die unter 300g wiegen sind eigentlich alle im Verhältnis recht teuer, gegenüber den Versionen mit CroMo-Achse. Das NC-17 MG II S-Pro (296 g) gehört mit ca. 160-170 Euro zu den günstigeeren Vertretern, wohingegen ein NC-17 Sudpin III TI schon bei 190-200 Euro liegt. Ein Sixpack Icon TI-MG (265 g) liegt bei 200-210 Euro. Die Listen könnte man fortsetzen, zumindest kenne ich kein wirklich leichtes Pedal, das preislich auch "Preiswert" ist, die Teile sind alle teuer.


----------



## sluette (11. Juli 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich habe die Sub4 jetzt seit einigen Monaten bei TFR im Einsatz und die Teile halten bisher sehr gut, kein Lagerspiel und kein Quietschen oder so sonst was Negatives.



meine sub4 sind am argon FR sind zwar erst ca. 10h gelaufen, machen aber einer sehr guten eindruck, kann ich erstmal bedenkenlos weiter empfehlen. am helius AM fahre ich seit fruhjahr 2010 syntace number nine und bin davon auch überzeugt, die sind allerdings ein bischen schwerer als die sub4 (glaube ich). bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die momentan lieferbar sind...


----------



## Ge!st (11. Juli 2011)

Weil wir hier ja grade über Pedale diskutieren: Habe heute auf der Reset Seite das neue Pedal3 entdeckt. Das Pedal3 sieht optisch recht ungewöhnlich aus. 
Preis des Pedal3 mit Stahlachse 499 und mit Titanachse 599 Euro.






Mir gefällt von den Reset Pedalen das Pedal1 immer noch am besten.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juli 2011)

ok... dann noch mal die Ped. Diskusion. 
wobei ich meine 26 erst gestern "testen" konnte,- 
was soll ich sagen ? echstes alu+titan achse, der grip, die sandflächen und die verarbeitung  sind gigantisch, bei nur 315 gr. das paar  






für 200,- euro bekommen.  


desweiteren finde ich die  Podium sehr sexxy.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Um solche Schäden hervorzurufen, muss auf den Pedalköper eine erhebliche Kraft eingewirkt haben, denn solche Schäden entstehen bei einer leichten Berührung einfach nicht. Auch wenn das derjenige vielleicht so empfunden hat, das die Berührung nicht der Rede wert war.



Um solche Schäden bei dem Pedal zu verursachen brauchts es wesentlich weniger Kraft wie bei anderen Modellen.
Und die sollten der Maßstab sein.
Für mich ist der Pedalkörper einfach eine Fehlkonstruktion. 
Wenn ein MX 30 oder, um beim Leichtbau zu bleiben, ein Nukeproof so aussehen würde, dann wäre mindestens die Achse auch mit verbogen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (11. Juli 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Pedale mit Titanachse die unter 300g wiegen sind eigentlich alle im VerhÃ¤ltnis recht teuer, gegenÃ¼ber den Versionen mit CroMo-Achse. Das NC-17 MG II S-Pro (296 g) gehÃ¶rt mit ca. 160-170 Euro zu den gÃ¼nstigeeren Vertretern, wohingegen ein NC-17 Sudpin III TI schon bei 190-200 Euro liegt. Ein Sixpack Icon TI-MG (265 g) liegt bei 200-210 Euro. Die Listen kÃ¶nnte man fortsetzen, zumindest kenne ich kein wirklich leichtes Pedal, das preislich auch "Preiswert" ist, die Teile sind alle teuer.



Das stimmt, zumal das alles Pedale sind, die in Taiwan von Wellgo und HT gefertigt werden und teilweise Katalogware sind, dafÃ¼r sind die Preise imho einfach nicht in Ordnung. Das sieht man schon am "berÃ¼hmten" Beispiel der Welgo MG1 Titan, welche Direkt vom hersteller 80â¬ kosten, von NC17 und anderen Herstellern dann um die 160â¬.

Das Superstar Pedal mit 255g stammt ebenfalls von HT, ist mit umgerechntet 120â¬ aber preislich noch im Rahmen.

Der Preisbereich um die 200â¬, ist imho nur gerechtfertigt fÃ¼r die Pedale der kleinen Hersteller, wie z.B. 26.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juli 2011)

twenty6 sind goil 

die Reset sind preislich nu aber wirklich jenseits von gut und böse


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Juli 2011)

das pedal3 sieht ja ulkig aus. 

das pedal1 haelt und haelt bei mir. auch im bikepark mit aufsetztern. hat aber schon deutliche spuren.


----------



## frankweber (12. Juli 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Sorry nur Handypic.


 
sehr geil


----------



## JAY-L (12. Juli 2011)

Das Point One / Splitsecond ist im moment nict Lieferbar


----------



## Sickculture (12. Juli 2011)

Mein Helius AM 2011 auf Tour...


----------



## trailterror (13. Juli 2011)




----------



## guru39 (13. Juli 2011)

Für nen Tschulbub


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Juli 2011)

Das Bike vom Lakekeman finde ich auch extrem gut aufgebaut, da juckts mich wieder nach raw 
Macht Ihr vorm Shooting immer Eure weißen Gabeln sauber? Vor allem oben am Casting und an den Standrohren siehts bei mir durch Öl-Dreck-Mix immer bißchen schmuddelig aus.

@Guru: Was für ein Umwerferdom


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Für nen Tschulbub



de Vata muss ja Geld haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (13. Juli 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> de Vata muss ja Geld haben...



ne Artur,

is nen Berufschulkolleg von mir der auch motivierter/angehender Zweiradmechaniker ist, nen bissl gespart hat und sich nun nen AFR gegönnt hat 
da hat er ja schon was "gelernt" und sich fürn richtigen Rahmen entschieden 

Grüße aus Breisach (Ort der "TSchule")


----------



## Tompfl (14. Juli 2011)

Moinsen, jetzt hat mich auch der Nicolai Virus erwischt, möchte mir ein Helius AM holen, nun habe ich die Qual der Wahl mit der Farbe. Gibt es ein Bild mit elox orangen Rahmen und elox blauen Love Parts, perfekter Weise noch mit schwarzer Kettenstrebe und orangen Druckstreben. Ich finde nichts und habe schon gut gestöpert. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen? Danke


----------



## Kontragonist (14. Juli 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Moinsen, jetzt hat mich auch der Nicolai Virus erwischt, möchte mir ein Helius AM holen, nun habe ich die Qual der Wahl mit der Farbe. Gibt es ein Bild mit elox orangen Rahmen und elox blauen Love Parts, perfekter Weise noch mit schwarzer Kettenstrebe und orangen Druckstreben. Ich finde nichts und habe schon gut gestöpert. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen? Danke



Ich kann mal schauen, ob ich noch meine PhotoShop-Datei hab, mit der ich meinen Rahmen wunschgefärbt hab, dann bastel ich dir heut Abend was 

 wobei ich glaube, dass die schwarze Schwinge sich mit den blauen Kappen beißen könnt und drei Farben zu viel an einem Rahmen sein könnten 

Cheers
Jo


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juli 2011)

@Tompfl
kann dir nur raten, mit den elox. nicht zu übertreiben.


----------



## Mythilos (14. Juli 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Moinsen, jetzt hat mich auch der Nicolai Virus erwischt, möchte mir ein Helius AM holen, nun habe ich die Qual der Wahl mit der Farbe. Gibt es ein Bild mit elox orangen Rahmen und elox blauen Love Parts, perfekter Weise noch mit schwarzer Kettenstrebe und orangen Druckstreben. Ich finde nichts und habe schon gut gestöpert. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen? Danke



ich hole DAS mal wieder hoch..


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Juli 2011)

holy shit. der konfigurator ist ja die bombe. das einzige was fehlt ist die auswahloption für camo und dizzy-camo.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Juli 2011)

Es gab auf jeden Fall mal mitte letztes Jahr ein Bild von einem AM in orange elox mit blau extraLove, entweder im AM Thread oder in der Helius Galerie. Einfach mal suchen.


----------



## Mythilos (14. Juli 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Es gab auf jeden Fall mal mitte letztes Jahr ein Bild von ...



Ich bin mir auch sicher ein orange-elox mit blau gesehen zu haben. Decal war glaub ich auch so metallisch.. aber mit dem Farbengenerator kommt man schon recht weit.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Juli 2011)

Ich habs:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7750354&postcount=2379


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (14. Juli 2011)

ich mag die "kirmesbuden" nicht
aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Juli 2011)

Finde das auch zuviel des guten.


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Juli 2011)

kirmesbuden oder nicht. vor soviel konsequenz ziehe ich meinen hut... wobei: die gabel ist ja immer noch schwattes... und was ist mit dem dämpfergehäuse, den felgen etc. etc.?


----------



## Tompfl (14. Juli 2011)

Wahnsinn wie schnell ihr seit, vielen Dank. Ist mir nachdem ich ein Bild gesehen habe auch zu viel Farbe.
Bei der ganzen Auswahl wird man noch ganz gaga. 
Also weiter überlegen, werde Euch bestimmt noch ein paar mal Nerven müssen. Bike ist als Winterprojekt gedacht, erst mal die Eurobike abwarten, was Nicolai mit den ganzen Standards macht. Aber das neu Radl nimmt im Kopf schon Formen an.


----------



## Mythilos (14. Juli 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Wahnsinn wie schnell ihr seit, vielen Dank. Ist mir nachdem ich ein Bild gesehen habe auch zu viel Farbe.
> Bei der ganzen Auswahl wird man noch ganz gaga.
> Also weiter überlegen, werde Euch bestimmt noch ein paar mal Nerven müssen. Bike ist als Winterprojekt gedacht, erst mal die Eurobike abwarten, was Nicolai mit den ganzen Standards macht. Aber das neu Radl nimmt im Kopf schon Formen an.



Die Farbwahl hatte bei mir damals auch die meiste Zeit in Anspruch genommen... aber irgendwann paßts dann schon!


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juli 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> als Winterprojekt gedacht,



dann bestell jetzt schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (14. Juli 2011)

Der konfigurator ist schein geil, nur leider sehen die farben schon ein ganzes stück anders aus als in wirklichkeit

Jaja die farbwahl is schon ein ganz eigenes thema


----------



## Tompfl (14. Juli 2011)

ich würde gerne schon mal bestellen, muß mir aber noch über diverse Standards klar werden, sicher ist schon mal das AFR Unterrohr (180 er Gabel), was mich beschäftigt ist noch das Steuerrohr, 1,5" oder taperd, ist bei mir eher ne optische Sache, möchte ich mir mal gern in Orginal ansehen, leider habe ich aber keinen Händler in der Nähe. Denke das ich mir auf der Eurobike da was ansehen kann.


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Juli 2011)

nimm das 1.5. damit kannst du alles fahren was der gabelmarkt hergibt.


----------



## trailterror (14. Juli 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> ich würde gerne schon mal bestellen, muß mir aber noch über diverse Standards klar werden, sicher ist schon mal das AFR Unterrohr (180 er Gabel), was mich beschäftigt ist noch das Steuerrohr, 1,5" oder taperd, ist bei mir eher ne optische Sache, möchte ich mir mal gern in Orginal ansehen, leider habe ich aber keinen Händler in der Nähe. Denke das ich mir auf der Eurobike da was ansehen kann.




Find ich auch ne brutal heftige entscheidung....ich bin ja momentan auf der tapered schiene, da ich moment denke, dass es die zukunft in sachen sr-standard ist... 
Bei 1.5 ist halt das problem dass du nicht mehr viele echte 1.5 gabeln findest (klar kannstde damit zwar alle fahrn); falls du spacer benötigst so wird es wohl optisch weniger ansprechend aussehn als wenn du bei tapered welche benötigst....denk ich zumindest...


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Juli 2011)

es gibt auch 1.5 spacer.


----------



## trailterror (14. Juli 2011)

Ist mir schon klar....aber nur in kombination mit 1.5 gabeln, oder


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar....aber nur in kombination mit 1.5 gabeln, oder



Ne, gibt von Syntace auch 1.5 Spacer für 1 1/8 Zoll. 
Außerdem gibts auch Hülsen für 1 1/8 Gabeln für 1.5 Vorbauten von Syntace....schaut vorbaumäßig besser aus

G.


----------



## Kontragonist (14. Juli 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> () die Qual der Wahl mit der Farbe.



Hi Tompfl,
hier mal ein paar Farbversuche mit Orange als Grundthema. Ich finde tatsächlich Orange/Schwarz am besten 

Man kann den Umlebnkhebel übrigens auch in etlichen RAL-Farben pulverbeschichten lassen (kostet glaubich 90 Euro)  Viel Spaß noch mit der quälenden Farbwahl


----------



## trailterror (14. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, gibt von Syntace auch 1.5 Spacer für 1 1/8 Zoll.
> Außerdem gibts auch Hülsen für 1 1/8 Gabeln für 1.5 Vorbauten von Syntace....schaut vorbaumäßig besser aus
> 
> G.





Wieder was gelernt


----------



## trailterror (14. Juli 2011)

Wie siehts denn mit den steifigkeitswerten aus?

1. 1.5 mit 1.5 gabel
2. Tapered mit tapered gabel
3. 1.5 mit tapered gabel
4. 1.5 mit 1 1/8 gabel
5. 1 1/8 mit 1 1/8 gabel

?? Oder hat 1.5 unabhängig der gabelwahl egal wie die nase vor tapered??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (14. Juli 2011)

ich behaupte jetzt mal, das merkt man nur im labor...


----------



## trailterror (14. Juli 2011)

....möglich und was sagts labor ?


----------



## Tompfl (14. Juli 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Hi Tompfl,
> hier mal ein paar Farbversuche mit Orange als Grundthema. Ich finde tatsächlich Orange/Schwarz am besten
> 
> Man kann den Umlebnkhebel übrigens auch in etlichen RAL-Farben pulverbeschichten lassen (kostet glaubich 90 Euro)  Viel Spaß noch mit der quälenden Farbwahl





trailterror schrieb:


> Find ich auch ne brutal heftige entscheidung....ich bin ja momentan auf der tapered schiene, da ich moment denke, dass es die zukunft in sachen sr-standard ist...
> Bei 1.5 ist halt das problem dass du nicht mehr viele echte 1.5 gabeln findest (klar kannstde damit zwar alle fahrn); falls du spacer benötigst so wird es wohl optisch weniger ansprechend aussehn als wenn du bei tapered welche benötigst....denk ich zumindest...



@ Kontragonist
Super, vielen vielen Dank für Deine Mühe, ich glaube auch das es am besten in orange schwarz passt, wobei ich die Drucksstrebe schwarz lassen werde, wird ne Schwarze Fox reinkommen.

@ trailterror
das mit dem tapered Steuerrohr sehe ich genauso, wird wohl die nächsten Jahre den Markt beherrschen und sieht mit dem 1 1/8 oben etwas schöner aus. 1,5" hat natürlich auch gewisse Vorteile. Schwierig,schwierig! Wurde ja hier schon einige mal diskutiert, will das jetzt nicht wieder aufwärmen und schließlich brauche ich ja noch ein paar Dinge zu überlegen.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2011)

Zumindest bei der Verdrehsteifigkeit ist 1.5 den Taperedgabeln auch ohne Labor eine ganze Nummer voraus.

G.


----------



## trailterror (14. Juli 2011)

@tompfl

Orange elox mit schwarz elox druckstrebe und UH hat bei mir auch die nase vorn 

Ich würde nur unbedingt das eingefräste N ins conehead SR haben; aber das gabs bisher nicht...muss mal nachfragen ob sie das machen würden 

Ich seh grad du hast momentan auch ein spesch enduro  baujahr?


----------



## Tompfl (14. Juli 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> @tompfl
> 
> Orange elox mit schwarz elox druckstrebe und UH hat bei mir auch die nase vorn
> 
> ...



Das mit dem gefrästen N im conehead ist eben auch noch so ne Sache warum ich auf das AM 2012 warten möchte, ich denke da wird bis dahin noch was passieren, evtl. gibts ja noch das 1,5" oder taperd SR ohne Aufpreis, mal sehen.
Wegen dem Spec. schreibe ich Dir mal ne PM, ich glaube das gehört hier nicht her


----------



## Kontragonist (14. Juli 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> () wobei ich die Drucksstrebe schwarz lassen werde, wird ne Schwarze Fox reinkommen.



Richtig, das hatte ich vergessen  wobei nach meinem Dafürhalten die Meinung, die Casting-Farbe müsse sich im Rahmen unbedingt wieder finden, ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube ist 

Aber jeder so wies ihm gefällt, Individualität macht Spaß


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2011)

der erste (orange-schwarz) ist der schönste .... weniger ist oft mehr


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Helius AC Titan elox mit Extra Love



gibts auch bilder des fertig aufgebauten rades???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2011)

Wau geile Farbe


----------



## frankweber (18. Juli 2011)

ich find das titangrau auch immer wieder saugeil


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2011)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> gibts auch bilder des fertig aufgebauten rades???




Leider noch nicht. 
Der Rahmen ging so wie man ihn hier sieht raus.


----------



## pfalz (18. Juli 2011)

@lakekeman

wie macht sich der Elka? Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir den für mein FR gönne... Hast Du ihn direkt über Elka geordert?


----------



## lakekeman (18. Juli 2011)

Jup, habe damals direkt in Kanada bei ELKA bestellt. Bin aber nicht sicher, ob das jetzt noch so geht.

Der ELKA verhält sich sehr ähnlich der Deville. Super softes Ansprechverhalten, relativ starke/straffe Dämpfung. Je schneller es wird, umso besser arbeitet der Dämpfer.
Kurz: ein richtiger Race Dämpfer, nicht so super komfortabel oder plüschig.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Juli 2011)

kennt wer dieses Rad u. wem es gehört . ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (19. Juli 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> kennt wer dieses Rad u. wem es gehört . ?



Das Bike wurde von Attitude-Bikes in Singapur für einen Kunden aufgebaut.

Attitude-Bikes ist recht aktiv im mtbr.com-Nicolai-Forum. Die bauen ziemlich viel Nic's auf, einfach mal im Blog von denen schauen.

Hier noch mehr Bilder von dem Geschoss:



































Gruß


----------



## Luke-VTT (19. Juli 2011)

Wäre nicht diese unsägliche Lackierung wäre es eins der geilsten AM ever


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Juli 2011)

danke Testmaen.


----------



## stuk (19. Juli 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Wäre nicht diese unsägliche Lackierung wäre es eins der geilsten AM ever



Ich find die Farbe besser als den Aufbau.......


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Juli 2011)

Farblich mal was anderes und irgendwie ZIEMLICH GEIL!!

Ob der Dämpfer so klasse ist: "?"


----------



## blutbuche (19. Juli 2011)

d ie  farbe ist extrem top !!! würde mir auch gefallen !!!!! echt mal was anderes !


----------



## PiR4Te (19. Juli 2011)

Hier mal mein AC mit Updates

- Monarch überholt und "getuned" bei Flatout-Suspensions
- die Schwalbe Combi wurde durch Minion  F 2,35 und Ardent 2,4 ersetzt
- Laufräder sind jetzt Hope/ZTR Flow/CX-Ray, auf Tubeless umgerüstet 
- Kefü montiert und auf zweifach 22/36 umgerüstet, mittleres XT Schaltwerk
- Die Gravitiy Droper "verschönerd" (Faltenbalk durch Eigenbau Neoprenschutz ersetzt)

Jetzt ist das Bike für mich die perfekte alround All-Mountain bis Enduro-Waffe

Am Gewicht (etwas über 14kg) würde ich gerne noch etwas sparen allerdings wird das schwierig ohne auf die Alroundeigenschaften zu verzichten und nicht Unmengen von Geld zu investieren ;-)






Gruss
Philipp


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juli 2011)

Ist doch ein super Rad und an dem Gewicht gibt es nichts zu meckern! 

Investier das Geld lieber anderweitig in Familie, Zukunft oder Bikeparkbesuche / Bikeurlaube


----------



## Kontragonist (19. Juli 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Hier mal mein AC mit Updates ()
> 
> Jetzt ist das Bike für mich die perfekte alround All-Mountain bis Enduro-Waffe
> 
> ...



Fein, so kannst dus mir dann jetzt zurückschicken 

14 kg wiegt meins auch  allerdings muss ich zeitnah die schäbigen alten Mountain King 2.2 tauschen. Hat wer n Tipp für Schlappen mit mehr Pannensicherheit und nicht so viel Mehrgewicht, am besten 2.35 oder 2.4?


----------



## blutbuche (19. Juli 2011)

@pir4te : top !!! hast du nc pedale dran oder davtus ?? greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Fein, so kannst dus mir dann jetzt zurückschicken
> 
> 14 kg wiegt meins auch  allerdings muss ich zeitnah die schäbigen alten Mountain King 2.2 tauschen. Hat wer n Tipp für Schlappen mit mehr Pannensicherheit und nicht so viel Mehrgewicht, am besten 2.35 oder 2.4?



MK II in 2.4 und in der Protection Variante.

Alternativ, Fat Albert in 2.4.


----------



## stuk (19. Juli 2011)

@kontragonist:
kann die neuste fat albert kombination in 2.4 empfehlen
vorne deutlich griffiger und hinten haltbarer als die 2010er
mfg


----------



## Kontragonist (19. Juli 2011)

Danke euch beiden! Ich denke, ich werdâs dann zuerst mal mit den MK II Protection probieren.


----------



## lakekeman (19. Juli 2011)

@ PiR4Te
Gefällt sehr gut 

@ Kontragonist
Habe jeweils den 2,4er FA Front Trailstar als auch den 2,4er MKII Protection getestet - der FA hat deutlich (!) besseren Grip! Der MKII passt eher ans Hinterrad da er sehr leicht läuft.


----------



## Martin1508 (19. Juli 2011)

Moin,

ich fahr den Helius AM mit einer 160mm Fox 36 in einem 1 1/8" Steuerrohr und das Dingen ist bocksteif. Als ich den Rahmen bestellt habe, habe ich auch über tapered oder 1.5" nachgedacht. Aber ich finde, es geht nichts über ein klassisches 1 1/8" mit schönem Steuersatz.


----------



## dr.juggles (19. Juli 2011)

wow super schönes am 

titan elox front? gewicht?

was kostet denn so eine gravur der druckstrebe?


----------



## pfalz (19. Juli 2011)

@lakekeman

Danke für die Info....mal schauen. Hab uch nen shop in D gefunden, kommt preismässig aufs Gleiche raus, wenn man Zoll und MwSt berücksichtigt.


----------



## Kontragonist (19. Juli 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> @ Kontragonist
> Habe jeweils den 2,4er FA Front Trailstar als auch den 2,4er MKII Protection getestet - der FA hat deutlich (!) besseren Grip! Der MKII passt eher ans Hinterrad da er sehr leicht läuft.



Danke, das bremst zwar die erste Euphorie, aber vielleicht nehm ich dann vorne doch was anderes 



Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich fahr den Helius AM mit einer 160mm Fox 36 in einem 1 1/8" Steuerrohr und das Dingen ist bocksteif. Als ich den Rahmen bestellt habe, habe ich auch über tapered oder 1.5" nachgedacht. *Aber ich finde, es geht nichts über ein klassisches 1 1/8" mit schönem Steuersatz.*



Meine Rede


----------



## Martin1508 (19. Juli 2011)

Großes Kino!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (20. Juli 2011)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> ...Aber ich finde, es geht nichts über ein klassisches 1 1/8" mit schönem Steuersatz.





sehr schöne kiste übrigens.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juli 2011)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich fahr den Helius AM mit einer 160mm Fox 36 in einem 1 1/8" Steuerrohr und das Dingen ist bocksteif. Als ich den Rahmen bestellt habe, habe ich auch über tapered oder 1.5" nachgedacht. Aber ich finde, es geht nichts über ein klassisches 1 1/8" mit schönem Steuersatz.









einfach super...


----------



## de´ AK77 (20. Juli 2011)

sehr schickes AM!!!


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2011)

ich finde es das schönste (neben meinem ) AM der letzten Monate  passt einfach alles zusammen


----------



## pfalz (20. Juli 2011)

Super AM!!

@AK
nix zu schaffe odda was?


----------



## Luke-VTT (20. Juli 2011)

Ich kann mich gar nicht entscheiden, welches AM aktuell für mich das schönste ist. Ich kenne kein Bike von dem ich in den letzten Monaten soviele detailverliebte und absolut gelungene Aufbauten gesehen habe.

Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juli 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Ich kann mich gar nicht entscheiden, welches AM aktuell für mich das schönste ist. Ich kenne kein Bike von dem ich in den letzten Monaten soviele detailverliebte und absolut gelungene Aufbauten gesehen habe.
> 
> Hammer



DANKE !  hoffe meinz war debei.


----------



## PiR4Te (20. Juli 2011)

@ Kontragonist:
Danke, aber das Bike geb ich nicht mehr her, es ist momentan mein Traumbike  

Wenns dir Gewichtstechnisch nicht zu viel wird und du auf Conti stehst, kann man doch vorne gut die Rubber Queen mit BC fahren, da hab ich viel gutes drüber gelesen.

@blutbuche: sind NC17 Pedale

Gruss


----------



## c_w (20. Juli 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Wenns dir Gewichtstechnisch nicht zu viel wird und du auf Conti stehst, kann man doch vorne gut die Rubber Queen mit BC fahren, da hab ich viel gutes drüber gelesen.


Kann ich fuer vorne auch nur empfehlen!


----------



## Kontragonist (20. Juli 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> @ Kontragonist:
> Danke, aber das Bike geb ich nicht mehr her, es ist momentan mein Traumbike
> 
> Wenns dir Gewichtstechnisch nicht zu viel wird und du auf Conti stehst, kann man doch vorne gut die Rubber Queen mit BC fahren, da hab ich viel gutes drüber gelesen.



Behalten will ers  schade, aber das Räder hamstern muss ich eh langsam mal einstellen 

Ich steh auf Conti, allerdings ist mir die RQ 2.4 mit knapp 900 g fürs AC zu schwer. Ich hab sie auf meinem AFR und will eigentlich da schon was leichteres montieren  Obwohl ich mit den Fahreigenschaften zufrieden bin, bis auf gelegentlich nen durchgekauten Schlauch


----------



## Luke-VTT (20. Juli 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE !  hoffe meinz war debei.



Auf jeden Fall


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Juli 2011)

Vote lakekeman´s AM 
Zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden


----------



## IceQ- (20. Juli 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Habe jeweils den 2,4er FA Front Trailstar als auch den 2,4er MKII Protection getestet - der FA hat deutlich (!) besseren Grip! Der MKII passt eher ans Hinterrad da er sehr leicht läuft.


Ich fahre momentan vorne und hinten den MK II in 2,2 Prot.
Ich finde vorne ist sein Kurvengrip gut (extrem gutmütig), sonst ist er evnetuell ein bisschen schwammig auf der Strasse.
Hinten gebe ich dir recht.
Der FA ist nach meiner Ansicht nicht besser.


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich finde es das schönste (neben meinem ) AM der letzten Monate  passt einfach alles zusammen



für mich ganz oben dabei waren die blau eloxierten vom marco2 und sepp rheingauer 
aber titan passt einfach super zu der maschinenbauoptik von N


----------



## tommi101 (20. Juli 2011)

Pünktlich zum Saisonstart fertig geworden 



Gr.L , Raw, 1.5"Steuerrohr, 36Van, Hope M4, X9/X0, HopeProII/Mavic 521ED......15,1oKg

PS.
Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist nicht zu beachten.....wird noch ersetzt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Juli 2011)

Mitte Juni Saisonstart?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (20. Juli 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Mitte Juni Saisonstart?



Hier auf der Nordhalbkugel ist der Winter lang


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Juli 2011)




----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Juli 2011)

Bin auch Hamburger im Herzen, LV Saison beginnt dann vielleicht...


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juli 2011)

#2701  Kompromisslos SUPER ! 

abzüglich... 
* kettensterbenschutz
* zwei verschiedende reifen.


----------



## aka (21. Juli 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> * zwei verschiedende reifen.


----------



## stuk (21. Juli 2011)

passt doch
vorne gripp hinten antrieb
wenn sie wie hier von einer firma sind und optisch passen ist es doch schön und sinnvoll.


----------



## nollak (21. Juli 2011)

Finde auch die Reifen sind doch ok. Aber der Kettenstrebenschutz ist grenzwertig und diese Riesen Lego Bashguards mag ich auch nicht. Aber alles in allem sehr schickes Bike!


----------



## tommi101 (21. Juli 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> #2701  Kompromisslos SUPER !
> 
> abzüglich...
> * kettensterbenschutz
> ...



Danke Artur!

Die Rubber Queen am Hinterrad macht bei Treteinlagen in der Ebene kein Spaß, genauso wenig wie der Maxxis HighRoller. Finde sie aber beide als Vorderreifen sehr gut....besonders die Queen. Wenn ich den MKI runtergeschruppt habe, kommt mal der neue MKII hinten drauf....der soll ja angeblich schön leicht rollen. Der X-King gefällt mir vom Profil auch gut...passt aber imho nicht auf ein robustes Enduro. Kommt natürlich auf Untergrund und Fahrweise an. 

Tja, ansonsten bin ich sehr glücklich mit meinem neuen Bike
War mir ja bis zum Schluss nicht ganz sicher wegen der Rahmengröße, L oder XL (trotz Probefahrt in Lübbrechtsen), konnte XL leider nicht testen da gerade nicht verfügbar. Letztlich hat der Rat von Vinc aber gestimmt
Also, für die jenigen die sich noch nicht sicher sind:
Größe L bei 1,86m/SL90cm, 70mm Vorbau/9°Lenker = passt (mir) perfekt. Sitzposition nicht zu aufrecht, aber auch nicht gestreckt. Das war mir wichtig um die Toureneigenschaft beizubehalten. 
Ich staune übr. sehr über die Kletterfähigkeit des Helius AM, hätte ich bei einem Bike dieses Kalibers nicht erwartet.


----------



## tommi101 (21. Juli 2011)

nollak schrieb:


> Aber der Kettenstrebenschutz ist grenzwertig und diese Riesen Lego Bashguards mag ich auch nicht.



Der Bash wirkt glaub ich nur so gewaltig. Ist der Grinder von Syntace und mit 76g eher minimalistisch. Den gibt es übrigens auch in silber und passt kontrastmäßig hervorragend auf die SLX 2fach Kurbel....wie ich finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (21. Juli 2011)

@tommi101: super schöner Aufbau, einfach Top


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2011)

schönes Nicolai


----------



## Martin1508 (21. Juli 2011)

Moin, 

danke für die Blumen. Steckt viel Herzblut in dem Bike.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juli 2011)

Leute
 habt ihr schon bemerkt ... egal welches Helius AM hier gepostet wird,- .
 jedes ist durchweg Super.


----------



## blutbuche (21. Juli 2011)

@tommi : sehr sehr geil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juli 2011)

"übelst geiles" Helius AM aus der nuts Galerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (21. Juli 2011)

endlich mal eins, das nicht gerade frisch geputzt wurd bzw. frisch aufgebaut wurd 
trau mich immer nie, meins zu zeigen, da es doch in der regel "arbeitskleidung" an hat


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juli 2011)

sap schrieb:


> trau mich immer nie, meins zu zeigen, da es doch in der regel "arbeitskleidung" an hat



zeich mal.


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Juli 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> "übelst geiles" Helius AM aus der nuts Galerie.



Das dachte ich schon im April und wurde jetzt noch mal angenehm daran erinnert


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Leute
> habt ihr schon bemerkt ... egal welches Helius AM hier gepostet wird,- .
> jedes ist durchweg Super.


 
Irgendwie kam mir der Gedanke auch schon


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Irgendwie kam mir der Gedanke auch schon



und es werden immer mehr... 

ich meine;-  2007 usw. hatte  -N-  die  Nucleon Modele  die eigentlich niemand brauch. 
doch mit der Heluis und der ION  Reihe müssten sich die Leute in Lübbrechtsen dumm und dämlich verdienen.    

bitte entschuldigt mich, ist nur meine Meinung... bzgl. der Nucleon Modele .


----------



## Ge!st (21. Juli 2011)

Artur hat Jehova gesagt, steinigt den pösen Purschen...


----------



## dr.juggles (21. Juli 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> und es werden immer mehr...
> 
> ich meine;-  2007 usw. hatte  -N-  die  Nucleon Modele  die eigentlich niemand brauch.
> doch mit der Heluis und der ION  Reihe müssten sich die Leute in Lübbrechtsen dumm und dämlich verdienen.
> ...



mir persönlich gefällt der helius am rahmen saugut.

kann mit den ganzen extremen hydroformingrahmen die es sonst so am markt gibt wenig anfangen.

weiter so in lübbrechtsen.


----------



## Martin1508 (21. Juli 2011)

sap schrieb:


> endlich mal eins, das nicht gerade frisch geputzt wurd bzw. frisch aufgebaut wurd
> trau mich immer nie, meins zu zeigen, da es doch in der regel "arbeitskleidung" an hat


 
Hast ja Recht. Aber wenn das Baby neu ist, darf man es ja auch mal stolz zeigen. Mache mir vielleicht morgen mal die Mühe und fotografieren den inzwischen zwei Wochen alten Dreckhaufen. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei Euch ist, aber hier im Sauerland regnet es ohne Unterbrechung. Im Sommer mit langer Freeride-Hose biken kotzt mich echt an.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juli 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Artur hat Jehova gesagt, steinigt den pösen Purschen...



evtl. habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. sorry Geist. ich meine die "breite masse"  brauch so ein aufwändiges getriebebike nicht...
u. die herstellung dieser rahmen ist deutlich schwieriger und aufwändiger,.
von daher ist so ein Helius / ION Rahmen deutlich einfacher *hust* aufzubauen als ein Nucleon  TST/TFR Rahmen. 

deshalb denke ich das -N- umsatzmäßig gerade richtich voran kommt,- u .all die Tüfteleien der letzten Jahre  sich nun vollends auszahlen. 

u. das auf dem rücken der "einfachen" Rahmenmodelle. 

PS Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (23. Juli 2011)

Leider hat mein Monarch RT3 am Mittwoch schlapp gemacht. Nach gerade mal 2000km ist Öl am Einstellrädchen ausgelaufen
Jetzt habe ich mir den Monarch Plus RC3 gekauft, hoffentlich hält der länger...

Auf einer kurzen Probefahrt wusste der Dämpfer auf jeden Fall zu gefallen.

Hier mal mein Radel in "Arbeitskleidung"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (23. Juli 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Leider hat mein Monarch RT3 am Mittwoch schlapp gemacht. Nach gerade mal 2000km ist Öl am Einstellrädchen ausgelaufen
> Jetzt habe ich mir den Monarch Plus RC3 gekauft, hoffentlich hält der länger...
> 
> Auf einer kurzen Probefahrt wusste der Dämpfer auf jeden Fall zu gefallen.
> ...


 
Moin, 

bin mit dem Monarch RC3 Plus auch gut zufrieden. Was auffällt ist, dass man ihn mit relativ wenig Rebound fahren sollte. Der dynamischte ist er ja nicht gerade. Habe ihn im Helius AM Größe Medium auf 170mm. Bei einem Gewicht von ca. 87 Kg mit Klamotten, habe ich die Zugstufe fast komplett auf. Hat jemand ähnlich Erfahrungen? Generell macht er aber seine Arbeit ganz gut und verzeiht auch die ein oder andere "verkorkste" Ladung.


----------



## lakekeman (23. Juli 2011)

Ich habe den Monarch+ auch seit kurzen zum Testen für das Bike meiner Frau hier (Helius AM)

Die Zugstufe ist bei Tune M überdämpft. Wenn man ordentliches Körpergewicht und somit Druck im Dämpfer hat ist es nicht so auffällig. Bei 60KG aber deutlich spürbar. Selbst auf der schnellsten Einstellung kommt der Dämpfer viel zu langsam wieder raus.

Werde noch ein bischen testen und dann warscheinlich auf weniger Zugstufendämpfung umbauen (lassen).


----------



## OldSchool (24. Juli 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Leider hat mein Monarch RT3 am Mittwoch schlapp gemacht. Nach gerade mal 2000km ist Öl am Einstellrädchen ausgelaufen
> Jetzt habe ich mir den Monarch Plus RC3 gekauft, hoffentlich hält der länger...
> 
> Auf einer kurzen Probefahrt wusste der Dämpfer auf jeden Fall zu gefallen.
> ...



Wäre XL nicht passender gewesen? Ansonsten


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (24. Juli 2011)

Habe lange zwischen XL und L geschwankt. Sitze sozusagen zwischen den Stühlen, da ich eine verhältnismäßig große Schrittlänge habe. Aber das L passt ganz gut, würde das wohl auch in Zukunft wieder kaufen.

Ich empfinde den Dämpfer auf jeden Fall erstmal schneller als den RT3. Fahre die Zugstufe zur Zeit mit 3 Klicks nach offen. Genaues wird wohl erst die nächste Harztour ergeben.


----------



## Brickowski (25. Juli 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich habe den Monarch+ auch seit kurzen zum Testen für das Bike meiner Frau hier (Helius AM)
> 
> Die Zugstufe ist bei Tune M überdämpft. Wenn man ordentliches Körpergewicht und somit Druck im Dämpfer hat ist es nicht so auffällig. Bei 60KG aber deutlich spürbar. Selbst auf der schnellsten Einstellung kommt der Dämpfer viel zu langsam wieder raus.
> 
> Werde noch ein bischen testen und dann warscheinlich auf weniger Zugstufendämpfung umbauen (lassen).



Hatte den Dämpfer deswegen bei Flatout,da mir die Zugstufe viel zu langsam war. Tuning hätte aber keinen Erfolg gebracht denn: Zugstufe out of the box defekt, Sram hat keine Ersatzteile,keinen Ersatzdämpfer---> Tausch auf Vivid Air........


----------



## trailterror (25. Juli 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Habe lange zwischen XL und L geschwankt. Sitze sozusagen zwischen den Stühlen, da ich eine verhältnismäßig große Schrittlänge habe. Aber das L passt ganz gut, würde das wohl auch in Zukunft wieder kaufen.
> 
> Ich empfinde den Dämpfer auf jeden Fall erstmal schneller als den RT3. Fahre die Zugstufe zur Zeit mit 3 Klicks nach offen. Genaues wird wohl erst die nächste Harztour ergeben.



Wie gross/lang/klein bist du denn, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2011)

kleines update

vorne und hinten Stahlfeder


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Juli 2011)

fäätt.


----------



## wolfi_1 (25. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> kleines update
> 
> vorne und hinten Stahlfeder



Sehr schön ! So wird mein nächstes auch - obwohl ich bei der Schwinge (Kettenstrebe) eher zu schwarz tendieren würde mit weissen Sitzstreben.

lg 
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertrueger (25. Juli 2011)

@mzaskar
wie macht sich die Bionicon Kettenführung und wie hast du diese befestigt?

Gruß
Bert


----------



## wolfi_1 (25. Juli 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Artur hat Jehova gesagt, steinigt den pösen Purschen...



Jahwohl !

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (25. Juli 2011)

bertrueger schrieb:


> @mzaskar
> wie macht sich die Bionicon Kettenführung und wie hast du diese befestigt?
> 
> Gruß
> Bert



Kabelbinder ??

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2011)

Bis jetzt gut, muss aber mal schauen wie es mit dem Verschleiss steht. Ich habe die Kefü mit Kabelbinder befestigt. Dadurch kann sie sich seitlich bewegen, je nach Übersetzung. Eigentlich noch ein Provisorium.


----------



## Martin1508 (25. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> kleines update
> 
> vorne und hinten Stahlfeder


 
Sehr schick. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass die Shimano-Gegner wieder aufheulen aber die alte XTR-Kurbel ist und bleibt der Hammer.

Grüße


----------



## mediclorian (26. Juli 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2011)

sehr sehr super... gibts ein foto von der antriebsseite ?


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juli 2011)

An der roten M4 hatte ich auch schon ueberlegt 

Top das Bike und das Bild


----------



## guru39 (26. Juli 2011)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> gibts auch bilder des fertig aufgebauten rades???



jetzt gibt es welche!

























und es ist kein Lady Bike!


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> und es ist kein Lady Bike!



eecht.


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Juli 2011)

Ich finds super! Nur der Flaschenhals aus grünen Spacern muss noch weichen


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juli 2011)

sieht toll aus, auch wenn ich die weissen anbauteile nicht so gelungen finde. Hauptsache dir gefällt es


----------



## provester (26. Juli 2011)

Jetzt bin ich sauer und begeistert zugleich - wollte/ werde meinen Rahmen genau so bestellen (auch wenn der Aufbau ein wenig anders geplant ist) aumen:

Könnte ich erfahren wo man die grünen Schrauben her bekommt und wie sich das Grün vom Lenker im Vergleich zum Rest macht (gerne per PN)

Gruß


----------



## Luke-VTT (26. Juli 2011)

Bis auf die weiße Sattelstütze finde ich es sehr gelungen. Die ist zwar konsequent aber mir trotzdem zuviel des Guten


----------



## guru39 (26. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sieht toll aus, auch wenn ich die weissen anbauteile nicht so gelungen finde. Hauptsache dir gefällt es





Mir muss es auch nicht gefallen 


Ich bin N-Dealer und verkauf die Dinger nur


----------



## timtim (26. Juli 2011)

sehr schick  ,mir gefällt es...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (27. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> jetzt gibt es welche!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Super schöner Rahmen mit Extra Love Teilen. Weiß ist ne Geschmacksfrage aber zumindest ist es konsequent durchgezogen. Also, Daumen hoch! Ich verstehe den Kommentar mit den Spacern nicht. Kann es vielleicht sein, das es Menschen gibt, die unterschiedlich gebaut sind? Ich selber fahre 2cm Spacer und fühle mich pudelwohl. Toller Aufbau!


----------



## c_w (27. Juli 2011)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Super schöner Rahmen mit Extra Love Teilen. Weiß ist ne Geschmacksfrage aber zumindest ist es konsequent durchgezogen. Also, Daumen hoch! Ich verstehe den Kommentar mit den Spacern nicht. Kann es vielleicht sein, das es Menschen gibt, die unterschiedlich gebaut sind? Ich selber fahre 2cm Spacer und fühle mich pudelwohl. Toller Aufbau!


Ja, 1 1/8 Spacer auf einem 1.5 Steuerrohr sind aber trotzdem nicht schoen ;-)


----------



## nollak (27. Juli 2011)

Sieht super aus!


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Juli 2011)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Kommentar mit den Spacern nicht. Kann es vielleicht sein, das es Menschen gibt, die unterschiedlich gebaut sind? Ich selber fahre 2cm Spacer und fühle mich pudelwohl.


Dafür gibt es ja dann Lenker mit mehr Rise. Wenn eine hohe Front gewünscht ist, finde ich einen 2,5mm Spacer und dafür einen Lenker mit 30mm Rise stimmiger, als anders rum.

Das bezieht sich jetzt aber weniger auf das obige AC. Ist ja ein Neuaufbau und da tastet man sich meistens sowieso erst an die richtige Höhe ran.


----------



## blutbuche (27. Juli 2011)

..jemand noch so´n grünen lenker abzugeben ???? suche händeringend ´nen gebrauchten - der im bikemarkt war leider schon weg .- greez ,bb


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Juli 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Ja, 1 1/8 Spacer auf einem 1.5 Steuerrohr sind aber trotzdem nicht schoen ;-)


  Okay, jetzt ist auch bei mir der Groschen gefallen. Habs wohl irgendwie falsch verstanden.


----------



## IceQ- (27. Juli 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Ja, 1 1/8 Spacer auf einem 1.5 Steuerrohr sind aber trotzdem nicht schoen ;-)



Naja das ist eine kleinigkeit die sich schnell beheben lässt.

Ansonsten sehr schickes Teil.

Aber eine Frage von meiner Seite:

Die Pedale vertragen ja Klickies. Aber das Ding wirkt mir ein wenig wie " no use for click pedals".

Was machst du damit also effektiv?


----------



## slayerrider (27. Juli 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Leider hat mein Monarch RT3 am Mittwoch schlapp gemacht. Nach gerade mal 2000km ist Öl am Einstellrädchen ausgelaufen
> Jetzt habe ich mir den Monarch Plus RC3 gekauft, hoffentlich hält der länger...
> 
> Auf einer kurzen Probefahrt wusste der Dämpfer auf jeden Fall zu gefallen.
> ...



Du hast die Reverb sehr weit draußen. Ist das so überhaupt noch in Ordnung? Da die Stütze ja bis zum Oberrohr drin sein soll.

Ich habe irgenwie das Gefühl, dass bei mir 420mm gerade nicht reichen.


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Juli 2011)

Mit der 420er hat man schon gut Luft, kann mir nicht vorstellen das die nicht reicht, sonst hast du was mit der rahmengröße falsch gemacht. Welche schrittlänge und rahmengröße hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (28. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Cool, im Wurzelpuff werden die Räder passend zur Inneneinrichtung aufgebaut.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (28. Juli 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Du hast die Reverb sehr weit draußen. Ist das so überhaupt noch in Ordnung? Da die Stütze ja bis zum Oberrohr drin sein soll.
> 
> Ich habe irgenwie das Gefühl, dass bei mir 420mm gerade nicht reichen.


 Die Stütze steckt 160mm im Rahmen, sitzt also knapp unterm Oberrohr.


----------



## slayerrider (28. Juli 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Mit der 420er hat man schon gut Luft, kann mir nicht vorstellen das die nicht reicht, sonst hast du was mit der rahmengröße falsch gemacht. Welche schrittlänge und rahmengröße hast du?



Ich glaube  meine Eltern haben bei der Bestellung der Schrittlänge was falsch gemacht. Ich habe ohne irgendeine Überlegung direkt XL bestellt. Aber meine Schrittlänge ist 100cm.

Du hilfst immer sehr professionel, danke. Bevor ich ne Mail zu Nicolai schicke, melde mich mich hier!




Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Die Stütze steckt 160mm im Rahmen, sitzt also knapp unterm Oberrohr.



ok, vlt. muss ich einfach nochmal nachmessen.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juli 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ich habe ohne irgendeine Überlegung direkt XL bestellt.



sehr gewagt. 

wie gross bist du ?


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Juli 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ich glaube  meine Eltern haben bei der Bestellung der Schrittlänge was falsch gemacht. Ich habe ohne irgendeine Überlegung direkt XL bestellt. Aber meine Schrittlänge ist 100cm.
> 
> Du hilfst immer sehr professionel, danke. Bevor ich ne Mail zu Nicolai schicke, melde mich mich hier!



Danke Dir 

Aber bei der Schrittlänge bin ich mangels Erfahrungswerten leider raus. Größe interessiert mich aber auch.


----------



## ibislover (28. Juli 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sehr gewagt.
> 
> wie gross bist du ?


naja, bei 100cm SL.
ich fahr bei 91cm auch nen XL / 50cm rahmen mit 620 oberrohr. passt bombe.
der kleinere ist zu gedrungen und der vorbau wäre zu lange.
langes oberrohr mit kurzem vorbau fährt sich besser wie umgekehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (28. Juli 2011)

2,05m. Rahmen füllt sich auch gut an. Es ging nur um die Stütze.


----------



## sluette (29. Juli 2011)

hätte noch ne 500mm lange shannon hardcore hier liegen...


----------



## Fatal Error (29. Juli 2011)

Helius am xl

Sitzrohrlänge: 510mm

abzüglich Einstecktiefe: 160mm
zuzüglich Reverb: 420mm
zuzüglich Kurbel: 175mm

= 945mm Gesamtlänge

Sattel käme dazu, Schuhsohle wieder ab etc...

und jetzt kommst Du ... 
Manche Leute inkl. mir fahren mit relativ durchgestrecktem Bein, würde hier evtl. nicht mehr passen.
Andere mit stark angewinkeltem Knie .... könnte hier klappen.

Das Problem gibt es schon immer bei Nicolai, Sitzrohr ähnlich lang wie bei anderen Herstellern, aber bei Sattelstützeneinstecktiefen von einem gefühlten Meter bleibt nicht viel übrig für Leute die keinen Zwergpygmäen im Stammbaum haben.

Ich habe bei meinem XL Helius eine Gravitydropper in 27,2mm die nicht ganz unter das Oberrohr reicht, aber dafür geht die Reduzierhülse deutlich drüber. Ist halt mein / bzw. eigenes Risiko!

Gruss und viel Spass mit dem Hobel
Alex

Falls es nicht paßt, nehm ichs für einen günstigen Kurs ;-)


----------



## Martin1508 (29. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere Möglichkeit. Ich fahre bei 1.83m und 87,5 Schrittlänge einen Medium. Ist mir von Nicolai empfohlen worden und haut auch hin. Habe in Willingen sowohl den Medium als auch den Large getestet. Habe im Verhältnis zu den Beinen halt nen kurzen Oberkörper und deshalb war mir das 585 Oberrohr des Medium wichtig. Mit der Reverb (420) haut es gerade so hin. Hab das Sitzrohr aber nur auf 30.9 ausreiben lassen, damit mehr Futter da ist. Nächste Überlegung ist, ob Nicolai Dir in den kleineren Rahmen evtl. das größere Sitzrohr reinschweißt. Du hättest dann 1,5-2,0 cm mehr Futter für die Stütze.


----------



## ichoe (29. Juli 2011)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Nächste Überlegung ist, ob Nicolai Dir in den kleineren Rahmen evtl. das größere Sitzrohr reinschweißt. Du hättest dann 1,5-2,0 cm mehr Futter für die Stütze.



ändert letztlich aber nix an der mindesteinstecktiefe...


----------



## Tom:-) (29. Juli 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> hätte noch ne 500mm lange shannon hardcore hier liegen...



so eine habe ich im XL rahmen stecken. mit 95cm schrittlänge waren alle anderen zu kurz.


----------



## aka (29. Juli 2011)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> so eine habe ich im XL rahmen stecken. mit 95cm schrittlänge waren alle anderen zu kurz.



Dito ... brauche bereits bei 1.93 eine Stuetze mit min. 45cm.
Das laengere Sitzrohr nuetzt in der Frage nix.
Ist allerdings kein AM sondern ein CC, denke allerdings dass die sich in der Frage nicht sehr unterscheiden.


----------



## slayerrider (29. Juli 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> hätte noch ne 500mm lange shannon hardcore hier liegen...



hast ne Mail. Danke!



Fatal Error schrieb:


> Helius am xl
> 
> Sitzrohrlänge: 510mm
> 
> ...



Danke für die ausführlich Hilfe. Gerade fahre ich noch eine Teleskopstütze, aber ich probiere noch ein bisschen rum und vlt. passt es dann.  Aber anscheinden bin ich nicht der einzige mit diesen Problemen.

Aber ich habe jetzt so über den daumen gepeilt 17/18cm Einstecktiefe gemessen. Aber vlt. muss ich auch nochmal nachmessen.


Ach, verkauft wird es nicht, gefällt mir viel zu gut.

Edit: Da die Shannon von oben nicht den richtigen Durchmesser hatte, hat vlt. jemand anderes eine in 30,9mm. Einfach pm oder mail.


----------



## chridsche (31. Juli 2011)

mal n´büschn was altbackenes...


----------



## KHUJAND (1. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (1. August 2011)

Rein vom Aufbau und der Geo is das die FR Referenz

Sieht super aus.


----------



## Luke-VTT (1. August 2011)

Mir gefällts auch sehr gut


----------



## chridsche (1. August 2011)

Danke,...hatte schon wegen des Kettenstrebensschutzes und des "falsch" aufgezogenen Hinterreifens Rotz und Wasser geschwitzt


----------



## KHUJAND (1. August 2011)

chridsche schrieb:


> Danke,...hatte schon wegen des Kettenstrebensschutzes und des "falsch" aufgezogenen Hinterreifens Rotz und Wasser geschwitzt


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. August 2011)

Der Hinterreifen ist echt mal wieder was für die Stylepolice und der Kettenstrebenschutz geht (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) mal überhaupt nicht! 

Scherz beiseite, was ist mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz?
Ist das das Fettset? Dann hätte ich was zu meckern..


----------



## chridsche (1. August 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Der Hinterreifen ist echt mal wieder was für die Stylepolice und der Kettenstrebenschutz geht (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) mal überhaupt nicht!
> 
> Scherz beiseite, was ist mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz?
> Alles gut; ist für meinen Geschmack von den "Fertigteilen" noch das kleinste Übel...
> Ist das das Fettset? Dann hätte ich was zu meckern..


Ne, aber auch nicht viel besser; FSA the pig dh...mein Händler hatte nichts anderes mit entsprechender Einpresstiefe und ich hatte keine Geduld


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. August 2011)

Zumindest ist der Pig recht günstig zu ersetzen, wenn er mal durch ist 
Und die Lezyne Teile, ich finde die gut.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. August 2011)

nur reifen neu.


----------



## kroiterfee (8. August 2011)

was sinds nu für reifen? hab grad keine lupe zur hand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (8. August 2011)

Ich habs auch probiert, keine chance, selbst mit lupe


----------



## KHUJAND (8. August 2011)

sorry is wirklich klein geworden dat bild  
sind conti X-King Protection.


----------



## blutbuche (8. August 2011)

..wieviele reifen varianten haste denn schon durch ...  ... greez , k.


----------



## tommi101 (8. August 2011)

@Artur
hol dir endlich mal ne Reverb....auf die +300g kommt`s doch nun wirklich auch nicht mehr an  ;-)
Im Ernst, die Investition ist wirklich gut angelegt. Ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Kuwahades (8. August 2011)

was haltet ihr von den Burgtec Buchsen um den Lenkwinkel an einem alten FR flacher zu bekommen ?




Oder bringt das im Endeffeckt garnichts, weil man den Dämpferschlitten wieder verändern muss, damit das Hinterrad nicht an das Sitzrohr stößt ?


----------



## US. (8. August 2011)

Das Helius FR braucht das nicht, da der Dämpferschlitten verstellbar ist!

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (8. August 2011)

Spar dir die Kohle, lohnt nicht. 
Wie Uwe schon sagt Bleche umschrauben so das der Reifen gerade so noch passt bzw. leicht schleift wenn er voll einfedert.


----------



## Kuwahades (9. August 2011)

ich möchte aber etwas mehr Radstand, durch nen flacheren Lenkwinkel, bei 160mm Federweg ist da aber bei 1,13m schon Schluß und auch nur, weil ich einen Larssen TT hinten fahre, mit Stollen schleifts da schon.
bin am überlegen eine 180mm Gabel zu fahren, damits ein bischen flacher und länger wird ?


----------



## kroiterfee (9. August 2011)

die liegt dann aber über der zulässigen einbauhöhe...


----------



## dreamdeep (9. August 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ich möchte aber etwas mehr Radstand, durch nen flacheren Lenkwinkel, bei 160mm Federweg ist da aber bei 1,13m schon Schluß und auch nur, weil ich einen Larssen TT hinten fahre, mit Stollen schleifts da schon.
> bin am überlegen eine 180mm Gabel zu fahren, damits ein bischen flacher und länger wird ?


Wie wäre es denn mit dem Works Components Steuersatz mit -1° Lenkwinkel, das wäre imho deutlich sinnvoller:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8527913&postcount=363


----------



## KHUJAND (9. August 2011)

@Tommi hast recht...
 jedoch habe ich mit meiner Thomson genau die richtige länge für unsere homtrails,- ob rauf oder runter.
im bikepark wird die stütze für einen tag kompl. versenkt,- und gut is. 

ich glaube ich brauch nicht wirklich ne Reverb.


----------



## kroiterfee (9. August 2011)

die kohle steckst du lieber in reifen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. August 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ich möchte aber etwas mehr Radstand, durch nen flacheren Lenkwinkel, bei 160mm Federweg ist da aber bei 1,13m schon Schluß und auch nur, weil ich einen Larssen TT hinten fahre, mit Stollen schleifts da schon.
> bin am überlegen eine 180mm Gabel zu fahren, damits ein bischen flacher und länger wird ?



Was würden dir denn die asymmetrischen Bolzen bringen wenn es jetzt schon schleift


----------



## US. (9. August 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ich mÃ¶chte aber etwas mehr Radstand, durch nen flacheren Lenkwinkel, bei 160mm Federweg ist da aber bei 1,13m schon SchluÃ und auch nur, weil ich einen Larssen TT hinten fahre, mit Stollen schleifts da schon.
> bin am Ã¼berlegen eine 180mm Gabel zu fahren, damits ein bischen flacher und lÃ¤nger wird ?



Du kannst aber nur innerhalb der geometrischen Restriktionen den Lenkwinkel und TretlagerhÃ¶he (und Radstand) einstellen.
Das 07er FR bietet dir hierzu alle MÃ¶glichkeiten.
Diese kÃ¶nnen noch erweitert werden mit einem wie von dreamdeep genannten Angleset.

Die Burgtec-Buchsen bringen nichts, was das FR nicht ohnehin schÃ¶n kÃ¶nnte.

Wenn es lang und flach werden soll:

1. Federweg reduzieren, damit kann in Nullage weiter eingefedert werden. Winkel werden flacher, Tretlager senkt sich ab Ã¼ber Verstellung vordere DÃ¤mpferaufnahme

2. Kontakt Reifen-Sitzrohr zulassen und/oder flachen Reifen montieren: Nullage kann abgesenkt werden Ã¼ber vordere DÃ¤mpferaufnahme

3. Lange Gabel einbauen: Winkel werden flacher, Tretlager geht leider rauf

4. Angleset verbauen: Lenkwinkel wird flacher, Sitzwinkel steiler, OberrohrlÃ¤nge kÃ¼rzer, TretlagerhÃ¶he sinkt

All diese MaÃnahmen kann man kombinieren und sich so die Wunschgeometrie herstellen.

Ich habe beispielsweise bei meinem 07er FR:
160mm Federweg
Reifenkontakt Sitzrohr bei 2,6â Ardent
Sitzwinkel 71,0Â°
Lenkwinkel 66,3Â°
TretlagerhÃ¶he 23mm

Das ist durchaus eine halbwegs moderne Geometrie.
Weiter verbessert werden kann die durch Eibau eines 1,3Â° Ofanaim-Angleset.
Damit gehtâs Tretlager 5mm runter und der Lenkwinkel wird effektiv nochmal 0,9Â° flacher

Ich glaube bei 65,4Â° Lenkwinkel, 71,9Â° Sitzwinkel und 19mm Tretlagerdrop kann man nur noch wenig meckernâ¦

GruÃ, Uwe


----------



## Luke-VTT (9. August 2011)

Alles schön und richtig beschrieben. Nur hier ist Dir eine Ungenauigkeit unterlaufen. 



US. schrieb:


> 4. Angleset verbauen: Lenkwinkel wird flacher, Sitzwinkel steiler, Radstand kürzer, Tretlagerhöhe sinkt



Ein Angleset verändert den Winkel der Gabel im Steuerrohr. Zunächst ändert sich also durch den Einbau eines Anglesets an der Geometrie nichts außer dem Lenkwinkel. Wenn man ein zero stack Angleset verwendest, *kann* man darüber zusätzlich in geringem Maße Front und Tretlager abflachen und Sitzwinkel minimal steiler steilen. Das ist aber im engeren Sinne keine Funktion des Anglesets sondern könnte so auch mit jedem anderen integrierten oder semi-integrierten Steuersatz gegnüber einem traditionellen erreicht werden.
Der Radstand wird hingegen nur dann auch wie von Dir beschrieben kürzer, wenn Du den LW via Angleset *steiler* stellst.

Tretlagerhöhe, Radstand *und* Winkel lassen sich mit den Burgtec-bushings schon deutlich stärker verändern als mit einem Angleset, das zudem teurer ist.
Wie Du beschrieben hast bei Nicolai in der Form nur nicht nötig.


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. August 2011)

Finde ich auch eine schöne Updateliste vom US. Eine oder andere Option für mein FR sicher dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (9. August 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Alles schön und richtig beschrieben. Nur hier ist Dir eine Ungenauigkeit unterlaufen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Luke,

ich hatte fälschlicherweise geschrieben, daß der Radstand bei Verwendung eines Angleset kürzer wird. Stimmt natürlich nicht; nur die Oberrohrlänge wird kürzer.

Davon abgesehen, ändert ein Angleset tatsächlich die Geometrie umfänglich und nicht nur den Lenkwinkel. Das hat zunächst nichts mit Zerostack oder Einbauhöhe zu tun!

Durch das "Vorschschwenken" der Gabel um einen Drehpunkt im Steuerrohr, kommt der Radaufstandspunkt nach oben. Dies frisst einen Teil der Lenkwinkeländerung wieder auf. Das sind immerhin bei einem 1°-Angleset etwa 0,3°
Gleichzeitig wird dadurch das Oberrohr kürzer, der Sitzwinkel steiler und das Tretlager tiefer.

Falls ein Zero-Stack-Angleset verbaut wird, verstärkt sich der Effekt natürlich.

Gruß, Uwe

PS: Ich selber habe einen Reset-Titan Steuersatz verbaut mit 22mm Einpresstiefe. Falls ich einen Händler finde der sich zutraut das Monster ohne den Rahmen zu zerstören rauszupressen, baue ich mir so einen Ofanaim-Steuersatz ein.


----------



## Kuwahades (9. August 2011)

ja das mit dem Angleset werde ich mal angehen, das war auch meine erste Überlegung


----------



## Kunstflieger (10. August 2011)

Mal wieder mein FR 

Vorerst letzter Stand 






















Die Bilder sind von der heutigen Tour nur schnell mit dem Handy

Gewicht 15,2kg so wie abgebildet mit Dreck 

@Artur: Es ist ein gepulvertes FR mit 2,5 Minion u. High Roller, Coil Dämpfer und einer Kassette marke Eigenbau 38-11 

14,8kg wären noch drin wird aber teuer.


----------



## sap (10. August 2011)

ich bekomm angst bei euren gewichten...mein FR ist ein "bisschen" schwerer, mit 2x 203mm Saint und SLX Kurbel wohl auch etwas massiver / einfacher, aber ich fürchte, ich unterschätze das kleinvieh, was gewichte betrifft...irgendwann mache ich es mal nackig und wiege stück für stück durch


----------



## stuk (10. August 2011)

kunstflieger: eins der schönsten  und besten FRler


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. August 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Mal wieder mein FR
> 
> 
> @Artur: Es ist ein gepulvertes FR mit 2,5 Minion u. High Roller, Coil Dämpfer und einer Kassette marke Eigenbau 38-11
> ...



Welches Baujahr ist das FR ?
Federweg V/H ?
Nutzt du das Rad auch für lange Touren ?

Gruß Marco


----------



## dreamdeep (10. August 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> kunstflieger: eins der schönsten  und besten FRler



Da schliesse ich mich an, hammer FR


----------



## Kunstflieger (10. August 2011)

Danke danke ich fühle mich geehrt 

Es ist ein 2009er FR, zur Zeit ist eine BOS Devile drin.
Hinten ist ein 200er BOS Stoy mit Titanfeder auf 167mm verbaut.
Ich habe lange eine Totem gefahren und zeitweise auch eine 2010er Dorado.


----------



## sap (11. August 2011)

Die Dorado als Doppelbrücke oder Single Crown? 180mm oder 203mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (11. August 2011)

2010er Dorado DC 203mm 
gab es hier auch schon mal Bilder von. 
War nur zum testen da mein M-Pire ST zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht fertig war. 

Kurze Erklärung: Ich habe bei -N- nachgefragt ob das geht von der Garantie. 565mm ist maximale Einbauhöhe. 
Die Dorado lässt sich etwas verschieben, zwischen 565-585mm von daher kein Problem. 
Im Bikepark ging die ganze Sache sogar recht gut, nur zum Touren fahren war das nix, obwohl es nur 20mm mehr FW waren hat die Totem bergauf einen deutlich besseren Job gemacht. 

Hier noch ein Bild von dem Test


----------



## sap (11. August 2011)

Nicht schlecht, auch wenn die aktuelle farbliche Kombi besser aussieht 
Werde bei mir wohl bei 180mm bleiben, fand es nur interessant


----------



## KHUJAND (12. August 2011)

neu sind Reifen... Ventieldeckel sind die alten geblieben


----------



## Ge!st (12. August 2011)

Ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie sich die Conit X-King fahren werden... gott, wenn ich daran denke, dass ich noch 3-4 Wochen oder gar länger auf meinen Rahmen warten muss...


----------



## kroiterfee (12. August 2011)

wie sind die reifen artur? bin jetzt bei minion f und r in 2,35. super reifen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. August 2011)

Ich habe zum Touren-fahren meine Traum Kombination gefunden.
Vorne: Minion F 2,5 1ply 60a
Hinten: High Roller Semi Slick 2,35 1py 60a

Das ganze geht auch bei Nässe erstaunlich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (12. August 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ich habe zum Touren-fahren meine Traum Kombination gefunden.
> Vorne: Minion F 2,5 1ply 60a
> Hinten: High Roller Semi Slick 2,35 1py 60a
> 
> Das ganze geht auch bei Nässe erstaunlich gut.



Ja, Minion F vorne ist super!
Auch gut für Touren: Minion 2,5 1ply vorne und hinten.
Einziger Nachteil aus meiner Sicht: Pannenanfälligkeit.
Vielleicht sind die neuen Exo-Varianten besser?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## psc1 (14. August 2011)

Hi zusammen,

hier auch mal wieder mein AMsche mit neuem LRS...


----------



## Jayjay94 (14. August 2011)

hätte noch eine Boxxer Team von 2010 anzubieten wer intresse hat bitte nelden!!


----------



## tommi101 (14. August 2011)

Jayjay94 schrieb:


> hätte noch eine Boxxer Team von 2010 anzubieten wer intresse hat bitte nelden!!



Neldung!!
Das hier ist ne Galerie und nicht der Bikemarkt


----------



## dr.juggles (14. August 2011)

psc1 sehr schönes am!
ist das ein L rahmen?


----------



## psc1 (14. August 2011)

Jepp ist L


----------



## Luke-VTT (14. August 2011)

Wir hatten das Thema hier ja bereits. Aber ich finds unfassbar, welche Menge an phantastisch aufgebauten Helius AM allein hier im Forum unterwegs sind (das schließt das über mir übrigens unbedingt mit ein). Wahnsinn. Kompliment an jeden einzelnen. Die Erkenntnis kombiniert mit einem regnerischen Tag und den Resten einer Sommergrippe macht dann, daß ich mich mal an mein privates Bike-Archiv setze und die schönsten AM in einer eigenen Galerie versammle:

Tribute to Helius AM - Viel Spaß beim Anschauen, wer mag 

Keines der Räder ist meines. Ich finde aber jedes einzelne auf seine Art gelungen und eine schöne Quelle für Ideen, wie man ein Rad gut aufbauen kann 

Ich will übrigens nicht irgendwelche anderen Helius-Varianten abwerten. Da gibts auch wunderbare Räder. Die schiere Menge allerdings fällt mir nur beim AM immer wieder auf.


----------



## Tuti (14. August 2011)

Gestern erworben,Wartezeit genau ein halber Tag. 
von wg.lange Lieferzeiten.


----------



## Tuti (14. August 2011)

mein neuer Rahmen am Kalles Kaminholz.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. August 2011)

^^ der Aufbau wird Traumhaft !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (14. August 2011)

@Luke_vtt, schöne Sammlung ;-)


----------



## tommi101 (22. August 2011)

Hey, was ist los hier...hat der Thread Sommerpause?





Wer kennt diese Passage?


----------



## de´ AK77 (22. August 2011)

das violett ist richtig gut geworden 

bin auf den Aufbau gespannt.



Tuti schrieb:


> mein neuer Rahmen am Kalles Kaminholz.


----------



## nox_ (23. August 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Hey, was ist los hier...hat der Thread Sommerpause?
> 
> 
> 
> Wer kennt diese Passage?




Hangman Singletrail Leogang?


----------



## tommi101 (23. August 2011)

nox_ schrieb:


> Hangman Singletrail Leogang?



Rüchtüüüchhhhhh!


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. August 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Hey, was ist los hier...hat der Thread Sommerpause?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den sin ma eben noch gefahren, aber mit dem GB2


----------



## dreamdeep (23. August 2011)

Leider nicht meins, aber es gehört definitiv hier her


----------



## Ge!st (23. August 2011)

Wenn ich nicht schon einen AM-Rahmen mit Hammerschmid bestellt hätte, dann würde ich auf jeden Fall auf das AM Pinon warten und das dann ordern 

Mal abwarten, in 1-2 Jährchen könnte so ein Teil auch noch dazukommen...


----------



## dudsen (23. August 2011)

Jâ¬sus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (24. August 2011)

Gefällt mir auch super. Endlich mal nen schön kompaktes Getriebe!


----------



## stuk (24. August 2011)

ups: macht das Nucleon AM da noch Sinn?
und schöne Farbe, bestimmt zeltgrau


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. August 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> ups: macht das Nucleon AM da noch Sinn?



Ja - das macht sicher Sinn wenn der Einsatzzweck passt :
- mehr Reifenfreiheit
- mehr Federweg
- perfekt in die Kinematik des Hinterbaus integrierte Schaltung
- kein Kettenspanner, kein Kettengerassel
- ausgereifte Rohloff und Nucleon Technik
- Tretlager unabhängig vom Getriebe austauschbar
- Cor-Nabe
- Pornomäßige Hinterbauschwinge (Sticht erst so richtig ins Auge wenn man mal drauf sitzt)

Dafür a bisserl mehr Speck auf den Rippen .... juckt mich aber nicht.

Nur noch 6 Wochen ....  .... dann soll meins fertig sein.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## stuk (24. August 2011)

Federweg dürfte doch der selbe sein?
Werde in den nächsten Wochen wohl mal ein Nucleon AM am Gardasee fahren, ein Freund und Händler nimmt seins mit in den Urlaub. Bin mal auf den direkten Vergleich Helius AM und Nucleon AM gespannt.


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. August 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> Federweg dürfte doch der selbe sein?
> Werde in den nächsten Wochen wohl mal ein Nucleon AM am Gardasee fahren, ein Freund und Händler nimmt seins mit in den Urlaub. Bin mal auf den direkten Vergleich Helius AM und Nucleon AM gespannt.



Federweg ist beim Nucleon AM ca. 20mm mehr.

Bin auf dein Fazit nach der Probefahrt gespannt.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## BOSTAD (24. August 2011)

Hee geile Sache!! Wo kann ich nährere Informationen über Nicolai/Pinion Kollaboration bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (24. August 2011)

auf der Startseite ist ein Artikel


----------



## BOSTAD (24. August 2011)

Ah sehr cool, danke!!


----------



## Martin1508 (24. August 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Leider nicht meins, aber es gehört definitiv hier her


 
Hut ab!


----------



## Harvester (24. August 2011)

und jetzt noch nen AC mit dem passenden Getriebe....


----------



## guru39 (25. August 2011)

Hier mal ein Schmankerl 





net Mainz


----------



## wildbiker (25. August 2011)

pervörs.... was habt ihr aus dem schönen Rad (Spacer/Gepäckträger/Satteltasche) gemacht...


----------



## Kontragonist (25. August 2011)

Lüüüüge!


----------



## c_w (25. August 2011)

Der Guru macht auch echt alles für Geld ^^


----------



## de´ AK77 (25. August 2011)

die alte Puffmutter macht ALLES


----------



## Diamondaine (25. August 2011)

Immerhin ist der Dämpfer in der Position für den meisten Federweg 
Aber seh ich das richtig und der Gepäckträger bewegt sich mit Umlenkhebl nach vorn und oben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (25. August 2011)

Diamondaine schrieb:


> () Aber seh ich das richtig und der Gepäckträger bewegt sich mit Umlenkhebl nach vorn und oben?



Muss ja, wenn er an der Druckstrebe  vernietet  ist. Dann kriegst du immer Konservendosen/Gaskocher/Alugeschirr ins Kreiz gha, wenn der Hinterbau einfedert 

Aber im Ernst, das hat doch keiner wirklich so bestellt, oder? Sag, dass es nicht wahr ist


----------



## guru39 (25. August 2011)

Doch... wurde so bestellt.......


----------



## der-gute (25. August 2011)

Gewinde für nen Tubus-Träger hab ich mir auch an den Rahmen schweissen lassen...

ANS ARGON!

...


----------



## Brickowski (25. August 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i-XUpCX3tY


----------



## Ge!st (25. August 2011)

Krass


----------



## Diamondaine (25. August 2011)

Brickowski schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i-XUpCX3tY


----------



## guru39 (25. August 2011)

Ich habe das ganze nochmal angepasst so das der Gepäckträger hinten nicht mehr so abfällt/kippt, das fand ich eher unschön


----------



## de´ AK77 (25. August 2011)

und was soll da nun schöner sein?!?!?


----------



## Diamondaine (25. August 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich habe das ganze nochmal angepasst so das der Gepäckträger hinten nicht mehr so abfällt/kippt, das fand ich eher unschön



Jetzt ists das Traumbike von 99% der Leser hier, endlich passt alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (25. August 2011)

Ohne Schutzbleche und Seitenständer siehts irgendwie leer aus


----------



## c_w (25. August 2011)

Und das geht gut bei der Federwegseinstellung? Kollisionskontrolle gemacht?


----------



## nollak (25. August 2011)

Sieht echt absolut komisch aus. Frage mich auch wer nen AM als Reiserad nutzt. Da isn Hardtail doch wesentlich besser für geeignet...


----------



## der-gute (25. August 2011)

is doch n AC

dann gehts ja...


----------



## der-gute (25. August 2011)

warum Nicolai???


----------



## Kontragonist (25. August 2011)

Sollte der Inhaber bei Abholung einen Kindersitz dabei haben, lass ihn nicht weg, bevor du ein Foto gemacht hast. Am besten, mit Nachwuchs hinten drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. August 2011)

nollak schrieb:


> Frage mich auch wer nen AM als Reiserad nutzt. Da isn Hardtail doch wesentlich besser für geeignet...



Warum sollte das bitte ein Reiserad sein? Der Besitzer möchte nur ab und an mal eine längere damit Tour machen ohne dabei das ganze Gepäck aufm Buckel schleppen zu müssen. Im Normalzustand ist der Gepäckträger gar nicht montiert.

Ich finde es jedenfalls gut das Nicolai auch so etwas anbietet


----------



## guru39 (25. August 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Und das geht gut bei der Federwegseinstellung? Kollisionskontrolle gemacht?



jep!





morgen mache ich aber nochmal eine, hab ja was versetzt.


----------



## nollak (25. August 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Warum sollte das bitte ein Reiserad sein? Der Besitzer möchte nur ab und an mal eine längere damit Tour machen ohne dabei das ganze Gepäck aufm Buckel schleppen zu müssen. Im Normalzustand ist der Gepäckträger gar nicht montiert.
> 
> Ich finde es jedenfalls gut das Nicolai auch so etwas anbietet



Klar ist es schön das sowas angeboten wird und jeder so sein perfekts Rad bekommt.

Ich denke so viel Gepäck braucht man auch nicht unbedingt bei ner größeren Tour.

Aber interessieren würd mich mal wie groß der Unterschied beim Fahren ist wenn Gepäck drauf ist zum normalen Zustand.

*Edit* Also Verhalten beim Ein/Ausfedern des Hecks halt.


----------



## michael620 (25. August 2011)

Diamondaine schrieb:


> Jetzt ists das Traumbike von 99% der Leser hier, endlich passt alles



sowas kann kona auch!!!
http://www.productwiki.com/upload/images/kona_africabike_3.jpg


----------



## stuk (26. August 2011)

bis auf den spacereüberturm (der wird sicherlich noch angepasst)ist das doch alles logisch und für den zweck sehr gut umgesetzt
........


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2011)

...wenn man sich ein Milchshack machen oder Sahne schlagen will, bestimmt ne tolle Sache  

G.


----------



## BOSTAD (26. August 2011)

Was schätzt ihr, was ein Pinion AM oder AFR so ungefähr kosten wird? Muss nämlich ein Sparschwein anlegen und berechnen wie groß es sein muss.

Der Gepäckträger macht aus einem heißen Rennpferd ein lahmen Lastenesel.


----------



## de´ AK77 (26. August 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Was schätzt ihr, was ein Pinion AM oder AFR so ungefähr kosten wird? Muss nämlich ein Sparschwein anlegen und berechnen wie groß es sein muss.
> 
> Der Gepäckträger macht aus einem heißen Rennpferd ein lahmen Lastenesel.




Servus Bostad Du altes Sparschwein 

hmm wenn ich mich da mal an nem anderen deutschen Hersteller orientiere
komme ich auf nen Aufpreis von 1320, also könnte man bei nem AM ca. bei +-3169 landen...


----------



## Kontragonist (26. August 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Was schätzt ihr, was ein Pinion AM oder AFR so ungefähr kosten wird? Muss nämlich ein Sparschwein anlegen und berechnen wie groß es sein muss.
> 
> Der Gepäckträger macht aus einem heißen Rennpferd ein lahmen Lastenesel.



Ein AFR wirds wohl nicht mehr geben, aber vlt. ein Ion 18. Das Alutech Fanes kostet 2.600 in der günstigsten Ausführung. Ich hab irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass das Pinion-Getriebe in der Preisklasse der Rohloff-Nabe liegen soll und dass Kalle so kalkuliert: Helius Rahmen (1.850 ) + Custum-Aufpreis (300 ) + Pinion-Getriebe (1.000 ) = 3.150.

Rechne mal mit 3.500  und damit, dass es doch in Richtung Nucleon AM geht (4.800  )

PS: un es Klausi war wieder schneller


----------



## Ge!st (26. August 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Das Alutech Fanes kostet 2.600 in der günstigsten Ausführung.


Der Alutech Fanes Pinion Rahmen liegt in der Standardausführung bei 2719 Euro mit Getriebe aber ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (26. August 2011)

Wow, dann muss ich ganz schön groß dimensionieren. Das Bike hat einen starken Eindruck hinterlassen! 
Viele Grüße in Richtung Mönnhoim


----------



## Kontragonist (26. August 2011)

Ich wÃ¼rde mal abwarten, was da noch in Sachen KefÃ¼ passiert â ohne fahr ich kein Fully mehr


----------



## c_w (26. August 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Wow, dann muss ich ganz schön groß dimensionieren. Das Bike hat einen starken Eindruck hinterlassen!
> Viele Grüße in Richtung Mönnhoim


Naja, dass das AM mit Pinion irgendwo zwischen AM + Rohloff und Nucleon AM liegen muss, sollte ja von vorneherein klar sein, oder? Ich find's aber auch sehr interessant... 

Aber traue den Kalkulierungen, die es schon signifikant guenstiger als das Nucleon AM sehen nicht ;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (26. August 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Aber traue den Kalkulierungen, die es schon signifikant guenstiger als das Nucleon AM sehen nicht ;-)


Allerdings ist der Preis des Pinion ja gegeben, vom demher kann sich ein Aufpreis nur auf die Integration der Pinionaufnahme beziehen und der sollte schon nachvollziehbar sein.


----------



## Ge!st (26. August 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Allerdings ist der Preis des Pinion ja gegeben, vom demher kann sich ein Aufpreis nur auf die Integration der Pinionaufnahme beziehen und der sollte schon nachvollziehbar sein.


Jo das ist beim Pinion schon einfacher, da gibt es einen Standardträger der anstatt der Tretlagerhülse in den Rahmen geschweißt wird. Die Pinion-Getriebeeinheit wird dann quasi nur noch mit dem Träger verschraubt und beinhaltet alles Weitere.

Das ist bei der G-Box1 sehr viel aufwendiger, von der Box selbst wie auch dem Hinterbau,  das ist von der Fertigung her schon um einiges komplexer und das schlägt sich dann natürlich auch deutlich im Preis nieder.


----------



## dreamdeep (26. August 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Jo das ist beim Pinion schon einfacher, da gibt es einen Standardträger der anstatt der Tretlagerhülse in den Rahmen geschweißt wird.


Wird der Standardträger von Pinion bereitgestellt?


----------



## Kontragonist (26. August 2011)

Ich glaube seiner Zeit mal was gelesen zu haben, dass lediglich die Einbaumaße/-Spezifikationen zur Verfügung gestellt werden und die Aufhängung Sache des Herstellers ist. Sie wird also wahrscheinlich kostenintensiv aber hochwertig in Lübbrechtsen gefertigt 

Macht ja auch Sinn, da die äußere Form ja zum restlichen Rahmen passen muss.


----------



## Ge!st (26. August 2011)

Pinion stellt den Träger zur Verfügung. Natürlich kann ein Rahmenbauer auch seinen eigenen Träger konzipieren, nur macht das nicht wirklich Sinn, den die Pinionbox gibt bestimmte Maße und Verschraubungspunkte vor, sodass ein selbst gefertigter Träger dem von Pinion sehr ähnlich sein würde/sein müsste.


----------



## Kontragonist (26. August 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Pinion stellt den Träger zur Verfügung. Natürlich kann ein Rahmenbauer auch seinen eigenen Träger konzipieren, nur macht das nicht wirklich Sinn, den die Pinionbox gibt bestimmte Maße und Verschraubungspunkte vor, sodass ein selbst gefertigter Träger dem von Pinion sehr ähnlich sein würde/sein müsste.



Nagut, überredet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (26. August 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> ...nur macht das nicht wirklich Sinn...



sehe ich anders, dann müsste pinion ja halter in sämtlichen materialspezifikationen bereit halten. viel mehr Sinn macht es die konstruktionsdaten der platte freizugeben. syntace macht das zb mit den aufnahmen für deren X12 hr achssystem genauso.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuwahades (26. August 2011)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand mal auf die Sprünge helfen und mir genau sagen, welchen Federweg das 2007ner Helius FR bei welchem Loch an der Wippe hat ?

Oben 163 mm und unten 115 mm

dazwischen 147 und 131 ?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## sluette (28. August 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> â¦ Helius Rahmen (1.850 â¬) + Custum-Aufpreis (300 â¬) + Pinion-Getriebe (1.000 â¬) = 3.150.
> ...



die 300â¬ sehe ich nicht da der rahmen zwar nicht grundlegend anders, aber der ganze "tretlager"bereich modifiziert ist. schau dir nur den lagerpunkt der schwinge an, der liegt beim normalen AM "im" sitzrohr und ist beim pinion AM weiter hinten, also gehe ich davon aus das das sitzrohr flacher (Ã¤hnlich AFR) ist. somit wÃ¼rde ich die pinion variante eher als nucleon AM nachfolger sehen und mich nicht wundern wenn die tage der gbox gezÃ¤hlt sind.
als preis wÃ¼rde ich den aktuellen AM preis + pinion Getriebe (meinetwegen 1000â¬) sehen, alles andere lieÃe sich schwer zu argumentieren.


----------



## Kontragonist (28. August 2011)

Wir bleiben gespannt 

â¦ vlt. wird der Rahmen wegen Mehraufwand gegenÃ¼ber dem normalen AM auch einen Preis Ã¤hnlich dem Ion haben, wer weiÃ? Sollte die Gâschicht wirklich nur 2.849 â¬ kosten, wird es jedenfalls sehr schwer fÃ¼r mich werden, mich zurÃ¼ck zu halten. Obwohl in meinem Fuhrpark ein Argon mit Pinion und Gates eigentlich erheblich mehr Sinn machen wÃ¼rde. Mal sehen


----------



## gemeinling (29. August 2011)

nicht schön... aber selten ;-)
helius st 2004


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2011)

Helius mit Kumpel 





ok, nicht die schöne Seite .... hoffe es geht trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (30. August 2011)

diese transparenten Farben von Intense würden Nicolais auch gut stehen 










neuer Lenker
neue Kettenführung
neue Sattelstütze
und neue Geo


----------



## trailterror (30. August 2011)

Kumpel ist auch schön


----------



## Martin1508 (31. August 2011)

Hier mal ein Foto nach den ersten 400 Kilometern (29.06.2011 war es fertig), davon die letzten 40Km im Sauerländer-Mist-Wetter. Der erste Eindruck hat sich voll und ganz bestätigt. Das Bike ist ein Traum. Bergauf als auch bergab ist der Rahmen unglaublich gut. Hatte bei 14,75Kg kleine Bedenken wegen bergauf treten. Völlig unbegründet. Das Dingen rollt einfach gut. Hier die Liste der verbauten Teile, vielleicht braucht noch jemand ne Anregung:

Rahmen: Helius AM Größe Medium (HR titan elox, HB schwarz elox/Extra Love rot elox), 1 1/8" Steuerrohr, Steckachse, Sitzrohr auf 30,9 ausgerieben
Gabel: Fox 36 Talas 160mm
Bremsen: Hope X2, vorne 203mm (Über jeden Zweifel erhaben)
Felgen: Stan`s ZTR Flow
Naben: Hope Evo
Reifen: Nobby Nic 2,4 Snake Skin (wenn runter, dann Hans Dampf oder Fat Albert)
Kurbel: XT 3x9 (Nicht die Schönste aber extrem zuverlässig)
Umwerfer: XT
Schaltwerk: XO Redwin (rot elox.) 9fach (einfach schön und zuverlässig)
Hebel: Trigger XO Redwin (rot elox.)
Kassette/Kette: XT/HG 93
Sattelstütze: Reverb 30,9/420mm
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon 9/680mm
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 90mm
Steuersatz: Reset 118 HDAL rot elox. (traumhaft verarbeitet)
Griffe: Crankbrother
Sattel: Fizik Aliante
Pedale: XTR Trail

Bitte nicht auf den Schutz an der Druckstrebe achten. Kommt in den nächsten Tagen nicht ne 3fach Führung. Weiß nur noch nicht welche. Würde mich über Ratschläge freuen.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (31. August 2011)




----------



## Martin1508 (31. August 2011)

Grunzi schrieb:


>


 
Lecker!


----------



## Bacara (31. August 2011)

@Grunzi: Hast du die Nabe eloxieren lassen oder ist des eine Endorfin Special Edition?


----------



## trailterror (31. August 2011)

@martin

Mir bereitest du zumindest mit solchen posts ne freude


----------



## Kuwahades (1. September 2011)

ja sieht sehr schön aus 
sind die XT Kurbeln lackiert, oder gepulvert ?
habe meine selber lackiert, hält echt gut 

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/3/2/2/3/_/large/Lenkwinkel.jpg
wäre das die richtige Vorgehensweise um den Lenkwinkel zu bestimmen ?


----------



## BOSTAD (1. September 2011)

Glaube da könnte hier rein passen:


----------



## Kuwahades (1. September 2011)

Yes !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (1. September 2011)

Federwege? Sieht um den Drehpunkt der Schwinge ja ein bisschen nach AFR aus


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. September 2011)

Kracher Gerääät!!!!


----------



## andi.f.1809 (2. September 2011)

hi, hat von euch einer auch mal nachgefragt, ob und wann die option für das pinion getriebe in die nicolai bikes kommt und falls ja, für welche modele dann genau.
grüßle andi


----------



## BOSTAD (2. September 2011)

So passend zu deiner Frage, habe ich heute Morgen eine Info dazu bekommen.


Erscheinungstermin    April 2012
Preis fÃ¼r AM Rahmen ohne DÃ¤mpfer 3399â¬

Gut kalkuliert MÃ¤nners!


----------



## andi.f.1809 (2. September 2011)

dankeschön
hmm kommt diese option auch für das AC
aber ich find den preis echt super.......


----------



## KHUJAND (2. September 2011)

1500,- euro  extra  für die Pinion.


----------



## BOSTAD (2. September 2011)

DafÃ¼r entfallen auf der anderen Seite wieder Kosten:

1500â¬
-Tretlager
-Kurbeln
-Kasette
-Schaltung
-KefÃ¼
-1 Schalthebel

Kein genauen Plan was das alles genau kostet, aber wenn man da nettes Zeug verbaut kann man hier auch gerne und wirklich sehr sehr groÃzÃ¼gig kalkuliert 1000â¬ ausgeben.
Also WÃ¼rde ich sagen, dass am Ende des Tages 500-700â¬ mehr gezahlt werden !?


----------



## joseppe (2. September 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> DafÃ¼r entfallen auf der anderen Seite wieder Kosten:
> 
> 1500â¬
> -Tretlager
> ...



ein bisschen was muss man schon noch dazukaufen. aber im groÃen und ganzen hast du recht.


----------



## kroiterfee (2. September 2011)

die pinion wird doch dann mit kefü geliefert. aber der preis ist ******** heiss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (2. September 2011)

da fragt man sich schon, wo die 4800 Euro fürs Nucleon AM ihre Grundlage haben...

die 3400 Euro sind dann ja fast der Unterschied zwischen Fanes und Helius AM - plus 200 Euro die zu verschmerzen sind...

nice!


----------



## Ge!st (2. September 2011)

Der Mehrpreis resultiert aus der aufwendigen Gesamtkonstruktion, denn beim Nucleon TFR und AM ist es ja mit der Rohloff alleine nicht getan, diese wird mit Primär- und Sekundärantrieb in einer aufwendigen Gehäusekonstruktion verbaut. Die Pinion hingegen ist eine fertige Box, die nur noch am Trägerelement des Rahmens angeschraubt werden braucht. Die Mehrkosten gegenüber einem normalen Rahmen ist damit quasi nur die Pinion selbst.


----------



## tommi101 (2. September 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> So passend zu deiner Frage, habe ich heute Morgen eine Info dazu bekommen.
> 
> 
> Erscheinungstermin    April 2012
> ...



Die Pinion-Antriebe werden auf jeden Fall viele Anhänger finden. Auch gut das Nicolai sie erst im April 2012 bringt...bis dahin dürften die Kinderkrankheiten (falls es welche gibt) beseitigt worden sein.

Somit wird der Helius-Rausch noch einige Jahre anhalten - cool !


----------



## c_w (2. September 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Die Pinion-Antriebe werden auf jeden Fall viele Anhänger finden. Auch gut das Nicolai sie erst im April 2012 bringt...bis dahin dürften die Kinderkrankheiten (falls es welche gibt) beseitigt worden sein.
> 
> Somit wird der Helius-Rausch noch einige Jahre anhalten - cool !



April 2012 ist doch afaik der Termin, den Pinion selber fuer die erste Seriencharge angibt... d.h. frueher geht eh nicht, vorher gibts nur Prototypen und somit werden wohl auch keine Kinderkrankheiten erledigt sein ;-)
Ich rechne eher mal damit, dass es dann ein bisschen spaeter wird mit den ersten Serienbikes.


----------



## der-gute (2. September 2011)

Die Pinion ist erst im Frühjahr 2012 lieferbar...


----------



## Deleted 83484 (2. September 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ja sieht sehr schön aus
> sind die XT Kurbeln lackiert, oder gepulvert ?
> habe meine selber lackiert, hält echt gut
> 
> ...



Die Kurbeln sind eloxiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (12. September 2011)

Darf man hier auch ganz alte Helius posten?? 

War mal meins. Ein Ersatzrahmen für nen kaputten Bass "Long Travel", laut Kalle ein Ex-Helius-Proto...den müsste ich 2003 rum bekommen haben.









Mann, war das ein Bock


----------



## ewoq (12. September 2011)

der aufbau ist absurd


----------



## .floe. (12. September 2011)

Heute ist er absurd, vor 7-8 Jahren war er zumindest mal gewöhnungsbedürftig  Ich weiss auch nicht, was mich damals geritten hat. Aber ich war stolz wie noch was, als das Ding fertig war. Spaß hatte ich damit, und zwar nicht wenig


----------



## Kontragonist (12. September 2011)

Ich kenn diese Bauform noch nicht: DH? Baujahr? Wofür ist die Aufnahme an dem Gusset am Unterrohr? Kann man da die Druckstreben einhängen, um für die Anfahrt ein Hardtail zu haben


----------



## .floe. (12. September 2011)

Deswegen hab ichs gepostet  kein Plan, was das sollte. Wie gesagt, Kalle selbst sagte mir es wär ein Proto. Bekommen hab ich den um 2003 rum als Ersatz für nen kaputten Bass.


----------



## nollak (12. September 2011)

Das Sofa da drauf sieht scharf aus


----------



## .floe. (12. September 2011)

Azonic Love Seat


----------



## Kontragonist (12. September 2011)

Mit reichlich Fantasie ist das Gusset ein VorlÃ¤ufer von dem, der jetzt am Ion 18 zu finden ist â¦ aber fÃ¼r einen Ion-artigen Hinterbau ist zwischen der Aufnahme am UR und dem Sitzrohr ein bisschen zu wenig Platz fÃ¼rn DÃ¤mpfer. Auch wenn am Sitzrohr scheinbar ebenfalls irgend was (ULH?) festgemacht werden kann. WÃ¼rde mich wirklich mal interessieren, was Kalle damals fÃ¼r Ideen damit hatte â¦


----------



## .floe. (12. September 2011)

Interessiert mich auch. Würd auch gerne wissen, wo der Rahmen jetzt ist. Hab ihn 2004(??) von HD nach Garmisch verkauft. Heute würd ich ihn mir ins Wohnzimmer hängen


----------



## Kontragonist (12. September 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> Interessiert mich auch. Würd auch gerne wissen, wo der Rahmen jetzt ist. Hab ihn 2004(??) von HD nach Garmisch verkauft. Heute würd ich ihn mir ins Wohnzimmer hängen



Schade drum  son Unikat wär schon sehr dekorativ in der Trophäensammlung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (12. September 2011)

Ein bild von Gardasee von vorletztem Sa:



Gruß
Max


----------



## blutbuche (13. September 2011)

!!!!


----------



## guru39 (16. September 2011)

net Mainz


----------



## nollak (16. September 2011)

Schick!


----------



## rallleb (16. September 2011)

Legga


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. September 2011)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Ein bild von Gardasee von vorletztem Sa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was sind das für Pedals?


----------



## JAY-L (16. September 2011)

Spank Spike

http://www.spank-ind.com/index.php?a=info&do=pro&id=78&tid=1

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/08/04/spank-spike-pedal-ahrbericht/


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. September 2011)

Mit welchen Schuh fährst du die Pedale ?
Grip und Haltbarkeit ?


----------



## JAY-L (18. September 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Mit welchen Schuh fährst du die Pedale ?
> Grip und Haltbarkeit ?



Hab sie jetzt mit dem Malthese Falcon von 5.10 gefahren.
Grip fand ich gut hab aber nix zum vergleichen.
Zur Haltbarkein kann ich auch nix sagen hab die erst seit 2 Wochen.

GrußMax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (19. September 2011)

@ jay-L
hab dich wohl vor ca. 2 wochen auf der malga san giovanni gesehen.
ihr seid grade los als ich mit eine grauen AM angekommen bin, ein freund war mit einem orangen roten nucleon vor mir oben....


----------



## JAY-L (19. September 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> @ jay-L
> hab dich wohl vor ca. 2 wochen auf der malga san giovanni gesehen.
> ihr seid grade los als ich mit eine grauen AM angekommen bin, ein freund war mit einem orangen roten nucleon vor mir oben....



Ja das Stimmt, wir sind mit dem Auto bis San Giovanni gefahren und von da aus auf den Monte Cassale. Das orange rote Nuleon ist mir aufgefallen! (War ja auch nicht zu übersehen ).


----------



## KHUJAND (19. September 2011)

ne "krassekiste" hat dein freund.


----------



## barbarissima (19. September 2011)

Ich kann mich gerade gar nicht satt sehen an dem Orangeroten


----------



## embee (19. September 2011)

Das Rad geht auf alle Fälle nie verloren...


----------



## slayerrider (19. September 2011)

Ich schwanke gerade zwischen Eloxalmassaker oder super cool.

Aber übersehen wird man damit sicher nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (19. September 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> ein freund war mit einem orangen roten nucleon vor mir oben....



ist er zu stark, bist du zu schwach

;-)


----------



## cdrei.de (19. September 2011)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *stuk*
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe... Die Leute vermuteten am Berg das das ein E-Bike war und die Rohloff ein E-Motor. 18 Kilo geballte Masse haben sich in den 14 Tagen (1,5 Tage Regen ohne Touren)  11.000 Höhenmeter den Berg hoch geschoben ;-).... und schnell bergab sowieso....



> Das Rad geht auf alle Fälle nie verloren...


Das Rad haben schon Leute versucht aus unserem Schaufenster zu klauen. Sie scheiterten am Sicherheitsglas.... hier kann man nur sagen "denn Sie wussten nicht was Sie tun" . Mit dem Rad kann man in der Öffentlichkeit nichts anfangen. 
http://www.cdrei.de/vs/news/112/87/Nicolai-bei-C3---heiss-begehrt


----------



## wildbiker (19. September 2011)

verdammt geile Bikes... *sabber*


----------



## Ge!st (19. September 2011)

@cdrei.de

Echt übel... dieses Diebes- und Vandalengesindel nimmt leider ständig zu und wenn man mal einen erwischt, darf man dem nicht mal eine verpassen, denn sonst sitzt man ganz schnell auf der Anklagebank wegen Körperverletzung... wo dieser Wahnsinn mal enden soll...

Das Bike ist geil, die Farbkombination ist schon etwas "gewagt" aber unverkennbar auf jeden Fall


----------



## cdrei.de (19. September 2011)

@ Ge!st

Du sagst es. Aber die/der haben/hat es ja nicht bekommen. War auch nachts um halb 2. 
Der/die wusste/wussten nicht was sie da klauen wollten.

Farbkombo: Feedback unserer Kunden: Love it or hate it ;-)


----------



## sap (19. September 2011)

Ich spiel jetzt mal den Spielverderber: Also ich finde es nicht direkt hässlich, aber organe & rot sind für meine ästhetische Ader einfach nicht harmonisch...dat beisst sich. Aber n Hingucker bleibts, das is klar


----------



## der-gute (19. September 2011)

sap schrieb:


> organe & rot sind für meine ästhetische Ader einfach nicht harmonisch...



Organe & rot sind für meine anästhesistische Ader einfach sehr harmonisch.

Wo Blut ist, ist Leben!

;-)

sorry, war aber mein erster Gedanke...


----------



## sap (20. September 2011)

Unterschiedliche Geschmäcker eben, aber ist ja auch gut so 

Mein eigenes bleibt eh eine ewige Bastelbude, da legen die meisten hier wohl mehr Wert auf die Pflege als ich...






Bunte Kabelbinder (hatte keine anderen da  ), ziemlich matte Farben (wobei der Rahmen erst im Januar neu bei Nicolai eloxiert wurde; muss da mal mit Poliermittel ran), oller Sattel, DRECKIG (ok, aber bei dem Wetter von letztem Wochenende in Lac Blanc war das auch nicht verwunderlich), un-artgerechtes Balkonbild.
Es muss im Park leider regelmäßig Stürze abkönnen, bin da Revierneuling.
Ansonsten bin ich sehr glücklich mit dem Bike. Habe eigentlich nichts besonderes mehr auf dem Investitionsplan (und falls sich jemand über die Gabel wundert, die rockt nach Umbau auf Shimdämpfung durch Lord Helmchen unfassbar gut  )
Allerdings will ich demnächst mal einen Evolver ISX 4 testen, um ein bisschen abzuspecken. Dürfte momentan gut und gerne 17,5kg haben (sofern die Waage zuverlässig war), wenn nicht noch mehr. Letzte Wiegung war mit dem alten LRS, ohne DH-Schlauch hinten (hat sich temporär so ergeben).


----------



## Timmy35 (20. September 2011)

sap schrieb:


> (wobei der Rahmen erst im Januar neu bei Nicolai eloxiert wurde; muss da mal mit Poliermittel ran),



Neu eloxiert bei Nicolai? Seit wann manchen die denn sowas?


----------



## Kontragonist (20. September 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Neu eloxiert bei Nicolai? Seit wann manchen die denn sowas?



Wenn ich mir das Foto ansehe, komm ich zu dem Schluss, dass "neu pulverbeschichtet" gemeint gewesen sein muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (20. September 2011)

Richtiger Schluss, meinte ich ja auch


----------



## mzaskar (20. September 2011)

Vor der Herbstdepression


----------



## wavekiter (21. September 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ich schwanke gerade zwischen Eloxalmassaker oder super cool



Ich finds


----------



## Kontragonist (21. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Vor der Herbstdepression
> [X]



Herrliches Gefährt, dein weißes Helius! Da frag ich mich doch ernstlich, ob mir ein orangenes AFR und ein schwarzes AC schon reichen  "the missing link" usw.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. September 2011)

mzaskar...  wo steckst du schon wieder ?


----------



## mzaskar (21. September 2011)

in der Nähe von hier


----------



## Ge!st (25. September 2011)

Hier einige Bilder von meinem Helius AM. Bis auf zwei schraubbare Zughalter ist das Bike fertig. Mit dem Rot am Dämpfer bin ich nicht glücklich, mal schauen was ich da machen kann z.B. mit schwarzer Folie bekleben oder so.

Das AM geht verdammt gut und zwar sowohl bergauf wie auch bergab, Dämpfer und Gabel verricht 1A ihren Dienst, das Bike liegt sehr gut auf der Strecke, egal ob Straße, Forstweg oder Trail. Das ich zufrieden bin mit meinem AM ist eine glatte Untertreibung


----------



## Luke-VTT (25. September 2011)

Extra nice Dein Helius. Die Reifenwahl wäre jetzt so gar nicht meine und das Gold an der HS ist mir persönlich auch zu viel. Trotzdem ein wahnsinnig gelungenes Rad


----------



## nollak (25. September 2011)

Ich hät evtl die goldene Kette weggelassen aber sonst top.

Den Roten Teil vom Dämpfer müsste man doch auch neu eloxieren lassen können, denke nicht das der dann undicht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (25. September 2011)

Wenn das Rot des Dämpfers schwarz wäre, würde der das deutlich besser passen, ich habe beim Bild unten ein bisschen mit den Farben getrickst. Ich werde aber sicher an dem Dämpfer nichts eloxieren lassen, dafür müsste die alten Eloxschicht erst entfernt werden usw. das ist viel zu aufwendig, mit Folie ist das viel einfacher machbar.


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2011)

schön geworden


----------



## Elfriede (25. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Wenn das Rot des Dämpfers schwarz wäre, würde der das deutlich besser passen, ich habe beim Bild unten ein bisschen mit den Farben getrickst. Ich werde aber sicher an dem Dämpfer nichts eloxieren lassen, dafür müsste die alten Eloxschicht erst entfernt werden usw. das ist viel zu aufwendig, mit Folie ist das viel einfacher machbar.



Moin,

schickes Rad. Ist das die aktuelle 160 mm oder 180 mm Version der Talas RLC? 

Bei dem Dämpfer würde ich folgendes machen. Dremel mit rundem Stahlbürstenaufsatz zum Entfernen des roten Eloxals (super einfach und präzise) und dann Abkleben und einmal sauber mit Schwarz in seidenmatt drüber.

Gruß Björn


----------



## Ge!st (25. September 2011)

Bei der Gabel handelt es sich um die 2012er Fox 36 Talas 180 RC2 Fit.

Ich möchte ungern was am Dämpfer verändern, was man nicht mehr rückgängig machen kann, deswegen auch die Idee mit der Folien Beklebung. Der Marzocchi Roco Air TST R ist ein richtig gutes Teil, aber im nächsten Jahr soll der Cane Creek Double Barrel Air kommen und beim dem Teil könnte ich schnell schwach werden (der würde auch optisch super passen)


----------



## nollak (25. September 2011)

Optisch wäre der CCDB Air natürlich der Hammer  Über die Funktion brauchen wir uns denke ich auch nicht unterhalten...


----------



## JAY-L (25. September 2011)

Super schönes Bike!
Viel Spass damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (25. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


>



Die Reifen sind murks!
Ansonsten nette Kiste, Krasse Überhöhung für die Geo wenn der Sattel oben ist...


----------



## four_T (25. September 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/984098





Nach sehr vielen Jahren MTB fahren, mein erstes Fully. Das lange warten (4 Monate) hat nun ein Ende , jetzt wartet es darauf zusammen gebastelt zu werden.


----------



## Ge!st (25. September 2011)

@IceQ-

Der Continental X-King Reifen ist - wie Artur schon geschrieben hat - auf trockenem Untergrund alles andere als schlecht und das kann ich, nach den ersten Eindrücken, bestätigen. Ich bin gestern 20 km und heute 40 km auf der Straße, Forstwegen und Trail-Strecken, mit verblochten Stellen, Wurzelpassagen und einigen Jumps gefahren und der Grip war immer im grünen Bereich. Alles weiter wird die Zeit zeigen wie z.B. Haltbarkeit.

Mit mehr Profil, geht natürlich mehr, auch bei Nässe, Schnee usw. aber ich habe noch einige andere Bikes und je nach dem, was ich vorhabe, wähle ich mir einfach das passend Bike. Ich werde mir aber auch für das AM noch einen zweiten Laufradsatz besorgen und da kommen dann andere Reifen drauf, damit das Bike z.B. auch im Winter eingesetzt werden kann.


----------



## Kuwahades (26. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Wenn das Rot des Dämpfers schwarz wäre, würde der das deutlich besser passen, ich habe beim Bild unten ein bisschen mit den Farben getrickst. Ich werde aber sicher an dem Dämpfer nichts eloxieren lassen, dafür müsste die alten Eloxschicht erst entfernt werden usw. das ist viel zu aufwendig, mit Folie ist das viel einfacher machbar.



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/132465

kuck mal den Dämpfer gibts wohl auch in anderen Farben, oder mal kann den eloxieren lassen ?


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. September 2011)

Hallo,

sehr schönes Bike geworden. Viel Spaß damit!

Gruß 




Ge!st schrieb:


> Hier einige Bilder von meinem Helius AM. Bis auf zwei schraubbare Zughalter ist das Bike fertig. Mit dem Rot am Dämpfer bin ich nicht glücklich, mal schauen was ich da machen kann z.B. mit schwarzer Folie bekleben oder so.
> 
> Das AM geht verdammt gut und zwar sowohl bergauf wie auch bergab, Dämpfer und Gabel verricht 1A ihren Dienst, das Bike liegt sehr gut auf der Strecke, egal ob Straße, Forstweg oder Trail. Das ich zufrieden bin mit meinem AM ist eine glatte Untertreibung


----------



## Luke-VTT (26. September 2011)

@ Ge!st: ich finds so gut, ich habs mal in meine Tribute to Helius Galerie aufgenommen  --> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/42222


----------



## Eksduro (26. September 2011)

@ geist:

ich hab eben gesehen, dass bald der dämpfer in der 2012er version zu haben ist...unterschied ist wohl nur die optik, die aufkleber sind nen bißchen mehr schwarz als rot und das rot elox ist einem schwarz gewichen.....sollte dir sehr entgegenkommen

vielleicht bekommst du deinen ja noch zu nem guten preis los, der ist ja noch neuwertig und kannst dann denn anderen ordern....?!


----------



## Ge!st (26. September 2011)

Luke, ist ok und freut mich, das dir das Bike gefällt 

Edit: Wow bei der Galerie kann man sich gar nicht satt sehen bei den vielen schicken AMs 

Eksduro, an den 2012 Roco Air habe ich auch schon gedacht, der Dämpfer geht auf jeden Fall verdammt gut im AM, ich könnte mir nur vorstellen das der Cane Creek Double Barrel Air noch etwas besser ist und optisch wäre das Teil natürlich der HAMMER.


----------



## Eksduro (26. September 2011)

das ist sicher richtig...gerade wegen der schwatt/gold kombi....

da man aber immer öfter von der "guten harmonie" zwischen AM und roco tst air hört, wirds der bei mir im november wohl auch werden.... preis-/leistungsmäßig wird er dem cane creek sicher auch noch was voraus haben...denke mal dafür bekommt man 2 rocos....


----------



## KHUJAND (26. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> HAMMER.



teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (26. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> teuer.


Weiß du schon was das Teil kosten soll?


----------



## KHUJAND (26. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Weiß du schon was das Teil kosten soll?



ich order sowas immer bei www.mountainbikes.net  frag bitte dort nach. 
am besten der Ralph (Chef)


----------



## lassereinböng (26. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Hier einige Bilder von meinem Helius AM. Bis auf zwei schraubbare Zughalter ist das Bike fertig. Mit dem Rot am Dämpfer bin ich nicht glücklich, mal schauen was ich da machen kann z.B. mit schwarzer Folie bekleben oder so.
> 
> Das AM geht verdammt gut und zwar sowohl bergauf wie auch bergab, Dämpfer und Gabel verricht 1A ihren Dienst, das Bike liegt sehr gut auf der Strecke, egal ob Straße, Forstweg oder Trail. Das ich zufrieden bin mit meinem AM ist eine glatte Untertreibung



Bleibt das Raw an einem Nicolai so "sauber" oder verfärbt sich das mit der zeit?


----------



## Ge!st (26. September 2011)

Das Raw verfärbt sich mit der Zeit, aber man kann dagegen schon was machen, ich habe z.B. meinen Rahmen mit einem Flüssigwachs eingerieben und wenn man das von zu Zeit zu Zeit wiederholt, soll das recht gut schützen.


----------



## lassereinböng (26. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Das Raw verfärbt sich mit der Zeit, aber man kann dagegen schon was machen, ich habe z.B. meinen Rahmen mit einem Flüssigwachs eingerieben und wenn man das von zu Zeit zu Zeit wiederholt, soll das recht gut schützen.



wird es nur dunkler oder auch fleckig?


----------



## nollak (26. September 2011)

Da wo schweiss hintropft kanns auch fleckig werden. Aber sollte man mit ne bissl Stahlwolle wegbekommen.


----------



## AdR (26. September 2011)

Hier mal meines, es gibt hier sicher leichtere und bessere RCs, aber ich wollte es einfach zum tourenfahren. Das Foto ist nicht so toll, ich weiß...
Ich habe versucht, es im Retrolook aufzubauen - so ein bisschen 1996. 

Laufräder kommen demnächst neue drauf und vielleicht noch ein anderer Dämpfer.


----------



## IceQ- (26. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> @IceQ-
> 
> Der Continental X-King Reifen ist - wie Artur schon geschrieben hat - auf trockenem Untergrund alles andere als schlecht und das kann ich, nach den ersten Eindrücken, bestätigen. Ich bin gestern 20 km und heute 40 km auf der Straße, Forstwegen und Trail-Strecken, mit verblochten Stellen, Wurzelpassagen und einigen Jumps gefahren und der Grip war immer im grünen Bereich. Alles weiter wird die Zeit zeigen wie z.B. Haltbarkeit.
> 
> Mit mehr Profil, geht natürlich mehr, auch bei Nässe, Schnee usw. aber ich habe noch einige andere Bikes und je nach dem, was ich vorhabe, wähle ich mir einfach das passend Bike. Ich werde mir aber auch für das AM noch einen zweiten Laufradsatz besorgen und da kommen dann andere Reifen drauf, damit das Bike z.B. auch im Winter eingesetzt werden kann.



Es handelt sich um x-kings ohne BCC. das ist Murks- sprich taiwanreifen.  Echte Katastrophe. Ansonsten sind die X-kings sehr gut. Habe sie auch an meinem hardtail!


----------



## Ge!st (26. September 2011)

Ich weiß nicht mal für was BCC steht? Ich fahre den X-King in der UST-Version mit relativ niedrigem Druck und der Reifen rollt nicht nur gut, sondern bietet auch guten Grip. Insgesamt bin ich bisher positiv überrascht, ich war auch erst skeptisch, habe aber dem X-King eine Chance geben, statt zu den üblichen Verdächtigen zugreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (27. September 2011)

BCC = Black Chili Compound, Contis Wundermischung


----------



## embee (27. September 2011)

hier auch nomma


----------



## IceQ- (27. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mal für was BCC steht? Ich fahre den X-King in der UST-Version mit relativ niedrigem Druck und der Reifen rollt nicht nur gut, sondern bietet auch guten Grip. Insgesamt bin ich bisher positiv überrascht, ich war auch erst skeptisch, habe aber dem X-King eine Chance geben, statt zu den üblichen Verdächtigen zugreifen.



Na dann fahr mal einen in Protection/racesport oder SS. Du wirst den Unterscheid seeehr schnell merken.


----------



## Dease (28. September 2011)

Mein Helius AM ist auch seit dem Wochenende fertig:


----------



## ibislover (28. September 2011)

unaufregend. aber gut.


----------



## trailterror (28. September 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Mein Helius AM ist auch seit dem Wochenende fertig:



liegs du noch unter 15kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (28. September 2011)

@ibislover: Ich wollte ein schlichtes, unauffälliges Radl

@trailterror: Lt. Personenwaage incl. Reverb und Pedale 14,4 KG


----------



## trailterror (28. September 2011)

wow


----------



## lakekeman (28. September 2011)

Gefällt, lieber so als zuviel buntes elox Gedöns 
Gewicht finde ich beachtlich trotz Reverb!?

Hoffe ich seh es bald mal in natura


----------



## Dease (28. September 2011)

Habe leichte Pedale  nachgewogene 281 Gramm für das Paar. 

Wollte eigentlich unter 14, aber es siegte dann doch die Vernunft (Stabilität + Preis).


----------



## ibislover (28. September 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> @ibislover: Ich wollte ein schlichtes, unauffälliges Radl...





elmono schrieb:


> ...Extra Love ist dann wohl eher eine Diagnose als ein Feature...


von daher haste volle punktzahl!


----------



## Dease (28. September 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Gefällt, lieber so als zuviel buntes elox Gedöns
> Gewicht finde ich beachtlich trotz Reverb!?
> 
> Hoffe ich seh es bald mal in natura



Jepp incl. Reverb.

Auf jeden Fall machen wir bald eine AM-Ausfahrt zu Dritt mit ein paar Poser-Pics fürs Forum


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. September 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Mein Helius AM ist auch seit dem Wochenende fertig:



Was für ein Steuerrohr hast du genommen?


----------



## guru39 (28. September 2011)

Bei Nicolai heißt dieses Steuerrohr Conehead.

Die schwarze XT Kurbel


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. September 2011)

Conehead schaut nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## dr.juggles (28. September 2011)

ich dachte, das conehead hätte das N logo eingefräßt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabi (29. September 2011)

nur 1.5 und 1 1/8" rohre haben das N eingefräst.
bei conehead gestaltet sich das fräsen schwieriger, da unten ein grosser und oben ein kleiner durchmesser vorhanden sind. also müsste das N mit einem knick eingefräst werden, sonst würd man ja nach unten hin durch das rohr fräsen. und ich weiss nicht mit welchem aufwand das verbunden wäre.


----------



## Dease (29. September 2011)

Das eingefräste Logo sieht schon gut aus. Das 1.5er passt meiner Meinung nach aber irgendwie nicht zum Rest des Rahmens. Zu dick für die Rohre.
Conehead bzw. Tapered braucht die Welt nicht, aber da der Trend da hinzugehen scheint, habe ich das Conehead-Steuerrohr genommen, damit ich auch zukünftig alle Gabeloptionen habe.


----------



## trailterror (29. September 2011)

Hab wegen ähnlicher meinung auch erstmal conehead geordert;

Es gibt das gefräste N mittlerweile bei conehead!!
Hab aber leider noch kein bild gesehn


----------



## lakekeman (29. September 2011)

Ich bin auch kein Fan von diesem tapered Krams - aber den 34er Durchmesser oben sollte N dringendst auf 44 erhöhen, dann kann man wenigstens ein bischen damit anfangen..


----------



## wolfi_1 (29. September 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein Fan von diesem tapered Krams - aber den 34er Durchmesser oben sollte N dringendst auf 44 erhöhen, dann kann man wenigstens ein bischen damit anfangen..



Wieso nicht gleich 1.5, damit man wirklich alles damit anfangen kann ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## lakekeman (29. September 2011)

1.5 gibt es doch?

Tapered ist nunmal "Mode" und wird nicht mehr wegzudenken sein - ob man es mag oder nicht - also warum dann nicht die Version anbieten mit der man am meisten anfangen kann. 34 oben ist nunmal relativ sinnfrei..

Mal davon ab, was kann ein 49/49er 1.5 was ein 44/49er tapered nicht kann?


----------



## Ge!st (29. September 2011)

@lakekeman

Du hast die Frage falsch gestellt! Richtig wäre: Was geht mit einem Tapered Steuerrohr, was nicht auch mit einem 1.5 geht. Ich will auch gleich die Antwort geben, nichts. Ein 1.5er Steuerrohr ist die flexibelste Lösung.


----------



## stuk (29. September 2011)

und sieht leider zu den AM-Rohren nicht aus


----------



## lakekeman (29. September 2011)

Lest ihr eigentlich was man schreibt  das ist mir doch völlig klar.
Siehe mein zweiter Satz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (29. September 2011)

Ich sach euch...ZS44/ZS56 wird sich durchsetzen ;-)


----------



## four_T (29. September 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hab wegen ähnlicher meinung auch erstmal conehead geordert;
> 
> Es gibt das gefräste N mittlerweile bei conehead!!
> Hab aber leider noch kein bild gesehn


 
http://forums.mtbr.com/nicolai/nicolai-hausmesse-2011-factory-visit-731339.html



Dease schrieb:


> Mein Helius AM ist auch seit dem Wochenende fertig:




Mein AC wird sehr ähnlich (farblich) aussehen. Wenn ich doch endlich alle Teile hätte und es aufbauen könnte.








Natürlich hat man die größte Flexibilität mit dem 1.5 Steuerrohr. Habe mir mein AC aber mit dem Tapered Steuerrohr bestellt, weil meiner Meinung nach das 1.5 optisch nicht zum Rahmen passt. Es ist noch ohne das gefräste Logo macht aber nichts sieht auch so gut aus. 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Schwabi (29. September 2011)

ach ja super.
sieht doch auch gut aus das eingefräste N aufm conehead rohr.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2011)

Sehr sehr schönes schwarzweißes Nicolai

Ich fahr seit 2003 nur Rahmen die 1.5 haben, drumm gehts mir was die Optik angeht genau andersrum wie den meisten hier...für mich schaut dünner komisch aus

G.


----------



## trailterror (29. September 2011)

fourt  fürs bild 

@lakeman:

Erklär mir das mal mit Dem 34er oder 44er durchmesser oben beim conehead bitte  ist das 44er ding der "neue cannondale standard"??
Warum ist 34 oben sinnfreier als 44?

Sorry, ich weiss es net besser


----------



## KHUJAND (29. September 2011)

warte auch nur noch auf die gabel... dann ist´s fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (29. September 2011)

Nö, 44 wird schon länger genutzt, ist eigentlich auch "Standard" bei der Konkurrenz. Damit kannst du nicht nur außenliegende Lagerschalen sondern auch semiintegrierte (zerostack) fahren. Und 1.5 passt auch durch. Also einfach universeller.

Beim 34er geht halt nur 1.1/8 mit Lagern außen.

Aber ich will keine Grundsatzdiskussion starten, fahre eh selbst nen klassisches 1.1/8 Rohr  Aber wenn man man tapered anbietet, dann eigentlich lieber mit 44er - meine Meinung.


----------



## der-gute (29. September 2011)

wobei ich nur den Nuke Proof 44EEOS für 1.5 in einem 44er Steuerrohr kenne


----------



## KHUJAND (29. September 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> wobei ich nur den Nuke Proof 44EEOS für 1.5 in einem 44er Steuerrohr kenne



genau das ist mir ALLES zu kompliziert. . . 
daher 1,18tel mit serienmäßig flacherem lenkwinkel. (beim helius AM)


----------



## der-gute (29. September 2011)

ich denke, das man an einem im Gelände eingesetzten und mit über 80 Kilo belasteten Enduro nicht mehr auf tapered verzichten sollte.

der Wunsch nach ZS44/ZS56 hat nichts mit Winkeln zu tun.
Es geht einfach um die Flexibilität.

1 1/8 ist tot - da gibt es NUR bessere Alternativen.


----------



## dreamdeep (29. September 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> 1 1/8 ist tot - da gibt es NUR bessere Alternativen.


Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## blutbuche (29. September 2011)

ja nee, is klar ..


----------



## KHUJAND (29. September 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> 1 1/8 ist tot -



zum. wird es 1,18tel noch lange geben. 

sehe ich all die  tapered gabeln im IBC bikemarkt.


----------



## trailterror (29. September 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Nö, 44 wird schon länger genutzt, ist eigentlich auch "Standard" bei der Konkurrenz. Damit kannst du nicht nur außenliegende Lagerschalen sondern auch semiintegrierte (zerostack) fahren. Und 1.5 passt auch durch. Also einfach universeller.
> 
> Beim 34er geht halt nur 1.1/8 mit Lagern außen.
> 
> Aber ich will keine Grundsatzdiskussion starten, fahre eh selbst nen klassisches 1.1/8 Rohr  Aber wenn man man tapered anbietet, dann eigentlich lieber mit 44er - meine Meinung.



 jetzt hab ichs gerafft. DANKE  

Für mich egal, da ich eh mit aussenliegenden lagerschalen plane

ich denke auch dass 1 1/8 so gut wie durch ist....siehe N! man hat lange drauf geschworen.....hat.....jetzt nimmer


----------



## dr.juggles (29. September 2011)

ich hab mein helius am jetzt noch mit 1 1/8" steuerrohr geordert.
die deville gibts zum glück mit 1 1/8" schaft zu kaufen.
conehead gefällt mir am N nicht wegen den dünnen hauptrohren und 1.5 bin ich auch nicht soo der fan von.


----------



## blutbuche (29. September 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (29. September 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Mein Helius AM ist auch seit dem Wochenende fertig:



wieder ein schwarzes mehr im Deister  pass auf das du nach einer Pause nicht aus Versehen auf einem schwarzen 301 sitzt und nicht wieder absteigen willst
Ein bisschen mehr Mut zu einem schönen, etwas anderem Eloxal, wie dieses, das wäre doch mal ein Hingucker  Nun muss ich das wohl mal machen 

[url=http://www.fotos-hochladen.net]
	
[/URL]


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2011)

Papperlaparp...schwarz war schon immer das schönste farbig

G.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2011)

ja mach dat mal... Downhillfaller
 wir sind ja mit lila,- schon weit vorgeprescht.


----------



## trailterror (30. September 2011)

Hab meins auch erstmal in orange geordert....


----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hab meins auch erstmal in orange geordert....



da bin ich mal gespannt... erzähl mal.


----------



## Rhombus (30. September 2011)

Die Farbe ist doch vollkommen egal, so lange es schwarz ist!




Downhillfaller schrieb:


> pass auf das du nach einer Pause nicht aus Versehen auf einem schwarzen 301 sitzt und nicht wieder absteigen willst



301 ??? Das sind doch diese Baumarktbikes aus FernOst, oder?
Der Hersteller heißt, glaube ich, Downhill......


----------



## slayerrider (30. September 2011)

Selbst wenn man nicht mehr vom 301 absteigen will (kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen), wird man halt abgeworfen...


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2011)

ist das 301 nicht ein Getränketransportbehälter eines Amerikanischen Brause Herstellers?


----------



## stuk (30. September 2011)

nein ein 301 ist ein medizinisches Gerät für Geschlechtsumwandlungen. Auch Kastrationszange genannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (30. September 2011)

@khujand

Naja....orange elox, ein halbes orange extra love packet, UH und strebe schwarz elox.... 

Titan elox könnts ganz vll noch verdrängen

Bin in der DM warteschleife


----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> @khujand
> 
> Naja....orange elox, ein halbes orange extra love packet, UH und strebe schwarz elox....
> 
> ...



in welcher warteschleife ?


----------



## trailterror (30. September 2011)

Hab mich dazu durchgedrungen noch auf die neue direct mount schwinge zu warten-bis dahin ist die bestellung in der warteschleife....


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. September 2011)

Ihr seit wie meine alte Katze.Kaum gebe ich der ein bisschen Schinkenspeck dann klebt sie mir am Bein und ich werde sie nicht mehr los 
Euch ein Häppchen vorgeworfen und man hat tagelang Spaß...


----------



## siq (30. September 2011)

hier mein Helius CC, ( Rahmen Modell 2005 Grösse L)


----------



## blutbuche (30. September 2011)

bis auf die "hörnchen " mag ich´s gern !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2011)

vom Berg 





mit Schwung





an den Strand


----------



## Rhombus (30. September 2011)

Schicke Bilder!


----------



## wildbiker (30. September 2011)

siq schrieb:


> hier mein Helius CC, ( Rahmen Modell 2005 Grösse L)



So eins hab ich auch...  Ist das ne Revelation und DTSwiss Dämpfer? die Hörnchen gehen gar nich..Die Griffe gibts auch ohne Bar Ends...


----------



## blutbuche (30. September 2011)

geht nicht - gibts nicht ...


----------



## wildbiker (30. September 2011)

Gehn tut alles, nur das Auge fährt auch mit..


----------



## blutbuche (1. Oktober 2011)

seh´ich genauso  ..... aber das soll ja immer geschmacksache sein , hab ich mal gehört ...


----------



## stuk (1. Oktober 2011)

manche Sachen sollte man auch wenn sie älter sind (und man sie nicht mehr wirklich braucht) behalten


----------



## siq (1. Oktober 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ist das ne Revelation und DTSwiss Dämpfer? die Hörnchen gehen gar nich..Die Griffe gibts auch ohne Bar Ends...



genau ist eine 08er Revelation 426 U-Turn Air 100-130mm ( die 05er Helius CC Geo ist etwas anders wie heute und erlaubt nur bis 130mm). Der Dämpfer ist ein ganz neuer XM180. Alle Lager habe ich alle letzens geserviced. Bis auf die oberen Bundlager am Umlenkhebel, habe ich gleich alles auf Nadellager umgebaut. Der Hinterbau läuft damit sahnigst wie noch nie.

Das Hörnchen Schaisse aussehen ist mir schon auch klar, gefallen tun die mir eigentlich auch nicht. Nur wenn ich mit dem Teil bis zu 7Stunden auf langer Tour im Sattel sitze, sind die Hörnchen ein unschlagbarer Vorteil. Die eine übliche normale Griffposition alleine würde mir dann nie reichen.


----------



## timtim (4. Oktober 2011)

_*Nicolai's - vor der Äktschn..............*_


----------



## Schwabi (4. Oktober 2011)

wer kann denn bitte mal ein paar mehr bilder von dem rot elox posten?
bzw. mehr detail bilder.
ist das farbliche elox denn inzwischen gleichmässiger?
also nicht mehr so starke farbschwankungen!? speziell am heck wurd es zur mitte der streben immer recht dunkel.
vielen dank für antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillehille (4. Oktober 2011)

das rote sieht lecker aus...
ist das rot elox?


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Oktober 2011)

Kann man mit einem Helius ST noch einigermaßen Touren fahren ?


----------



## Splash (4. Oktober 2011)

ST = ShortTravel ... eigentlich sagt das Kürzel alles darüber aus, wofür der Rahmen konzipiert wurde...


----------



## sundancer (4. Oktober 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kann man mit einem Helius ST noch einigermaßen Touren fahren ?



Nein! Hatte selbst mal einige Zeit ein Helius ST. Man sitzt für Touren zu hecklastig. Außerdem ist das ST recht schwer


----------



## nollak (4. Oktober 2011)

Ähm steht das ST nicht für Super Travel? Wäre beim UFO ST ja sonst irgendwie bissl komisch


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar. Sage ich meinen Freund bescheid.

Lieber ein FR oder AM suchen...


----------



## Diamondaine (4. Oktober 2011)

nollak schrieb:


> Ähm steht das ST nicht für Super Travel? Wäre beim UFO ST ja sonst irgendwie bissl komisch



Jup, und das nicht nur beim UFO, sondern auch beim Ion und beim Helius... Ich weiß nicht ob es für Super Travel steht, aber für short travel auf keinen fall  Das Helius ST ist das Helius mit am meisten Federweg, und man kann es als Vorgänger von AFR sehen... 

Aber zur Frage selbst, ich selbt hab nen Helius ST, und tourentauglich, definitv nein. Klar könnte man es fast wie ein AM aufbauen aber es bleibt einfach ein hohes Rahmengewicht und abfahrtorientierte Winkel beim Steuer und Sitzrohr, sowie ein tiefes Tretlager. Mit meinem Aufbau (Boxxer, Gekürzte Sattelstütze, etwas vorgeschobener Dämpferschlitten, kleine Kassette) kann man zwar noch auf der Ebene locker 10km zu den lokalen DH Trails zurücklegen, jedoch legt man auf dem Weg dorthin von ganz alleine eine sehr gemütliche Geschwindigkeit an den Tag.


----------



## nollak (5. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt beim Ion stehts ja auch noch dahinter  Habs halt erstmal an meinem Rad gesehen.


----------



## Splash (5. Oktober 2011)

Hmm .. dann hatte ich das falsch im Kopf, wobei es aber wirklich nicht für´s Touren fahren gedacht ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## four_T (14. Oktober 2011)

Fertig (fast)


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Oktober 2011)

viel spass ^^


----------



## four_T (14. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> viel spass ^^


 Danke


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Oktober 2011)

four_T schrieb:


> Fertig (fast)



Sehr cooles Rad und der beste Sattel der Welt. 
 Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## Triple F (14. Oktober 2011)

four_T schrieb:


> Fertig (fast)





So stelle ich mir mein AC auch vor - nur mit Pinion P1.18 

P.S.: Yup, der Flite ist der beste Sattel, aber am RoCC gebe ich dem SLR auch eine Chance


----------



## Luke-VTT (14. Oktober 2011)

Sehr gelungenes AC  Schwarz sieht doch immer wieder gut aus. L oder XL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (14. Oktober 2011)

Top Rad 

wie ist denn der neue Flite so zum Vergleich mit dem Alten ?
ich fahre den Alten ja auch schon ewig


----------



## four_T (14. Oktober 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Sehr gelungenes AC  Schwarz sieht doch immer wieder gut aus. L oder XL?


 
Ist ein L.


----------



## Jennfa (16. Oktober 2011)

Endlich hab ich es mal geschafft mein 2 Wochen altes Helius AM abzulichten. Viele Teile hab ich von meinem Cheetah übernommen. 
Neu sind
- Pedale (die alten DX haben ewig gehalten, waren mir aber doch inzwischen etwas zu fett)
- Sattel (abgenudelt)
- Griffe (dito)
- Dämpfer (mit Tuning von Flat out)
- Reifen (mal was anderes testen, sonst hatte ich entweder MM oder den Advantage drauf)

Um die Streben kommt noch ein durchsichtiger Schutz. 

Das Rad wurde jetzt schon einige Male durch den Deister gescheucht. Willingen hats auch schon gesehen und gestern hat es seinen ersten Winterberg Ausflug hinter sich gebracht. Es war einfach ! Aber das wusste ich ja vorher schon .











Grüße Jenna


----------



## 0815p (16. Oktober 2011)

super rad, schaut schön aus


----------



## dr.juggles (16. Oktober 2011)

sauschön das am!!!


----------



## PiR4Te (16. Oktober 2011)

Sauber! Sieht superclean aus! 

Schicke FarbKombi, wirkt schön leicht und geschmeidig.

Gruss


----------



## Luke-VTT (16. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schönes AM


----------



## Dease (16. Oktober 2011)

Schick ist es geworden. 

Wollte mich schon beschweren, weil Du noch keine Fotos angefertigt hast


----------



## trailterror (16. Oktober 2011)

Auch von mir sehr sexy; erfrischend "anders" 

Have fun


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schick 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=47.285058,8.532292


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (16. Oktober 2011)

am freitag ist er nun doch noch eingetroffen.

mittlerweile würde ich fast auch zum 1.5" steuerrohr tendieren denke ich.
kommt dann halt beim pinion in paar jahren.

wollte erst titan elox, aber leider kam mir eine defekte kupplung dazwischen. jetzt halt nur mit titan extra love.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2011)

Schick Schick


----------



## trailterror (17. Oktober 2011)

...undnjetzt ists schwarz elox geworden?

SR sieht wahrscheinlich etwas lang/dünn wegen dem hoch bauenden steuersatz in gleicher farbe aus... 

Aber freu dich erstmal, grund hast du dazu


----------



## Tuti (17. Oktober 2011)

Neue Fotos 












Rahmen: Heluis AM in M. Lila Elox./weiss gepulvert.
Dämpfer: Fox DHX-AIR 5.0
Gabel: Marzocchi 55 TST 2 Air
Schaltgruppe: Shimano XT
Laufradsatz: Spank/Formula/Maxxis-Minion 
Kurbel:Shimano Deore RAW + Shimano Saint Bash. 
Kettenführung: NC 17 Stinger (2 fach)
Pedalen: NC17 Sudpin III
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6
Bremsen: Formula MEGA mit Avid Scheiben. 
Lenker: Spank
Steuersatz: Acros
Griffe: Acros 
Vorbau: Thomson (70mm) 
Sattel: Syncros

__________________
ges. Gewicht 15,15 Kg. (lt. Kern Wage)


----------



## stuk (17. Oktober 2011)

immer noch sehr schön


----------



## trailterror (17. Oktober 2011)

....und jetzt in den wald und das ding mal so richtig einsauen


----------



## antique (17. Oktober 2011)

Sehr modische Farbe - und das weiss ist schmutzempfindlich


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Sehr modische Farbe - und das weiss ist schmutzempfindlich



eingefahren+eingesaut wurde es von meinem schwager gestern...   

seit wann ist weiss "schmutzempfindlich" ,- nie und nimmer.   

übrigens:
ich hab ein cooles zeuch für alle elox rahmen  gefunden,- 
SONAX Kunststoff Auto-Pflege. 
es ist super.


----------



## stuk (17. Oktober 2011)

legt aber doch bitte beim bergabfahren den blauen PP-hebel am dämpfer um!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. Oktober 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> legt aber doch bitte beim bergabfahren den blauen PP-hebel am dämpfer um!!!



 klaa haben wir gemacht... nun testet mein schwager das unter loch,- mit/nach  deinen angaben .


----------



## stuk (17. Oktober 2011)

schön

ich bin immer noch begeistert, obwohl ich jetzt auch ein wenig mehr druck reingepummt habe. die "zweite"-einstellung geht viel aktiver und lebendiger zur Sache.


----------



## G-Funk (17. Oktober 2011)

Sieht sehr schön aus, gefällt mir richtig gut
Die Griffe wären in weiss oder lila viel besser rüber gekommen
(die Schreubklemmen sind gemein).

Für den Preis eine Sahnestückchen


----------



## Timmy35 (17. Oktober 2011)

aber nur in neu, auf die dauer kommen die schwarzen griffe besser.

ich bin immer noch für eine schwarze kurbel.

Sonst aber echt top!


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Oktober 2011)

DANKEDANKE ! kurbel pulvern habe ich keinen bock,-sorry.


----------



## antique (17. Oktober 2011)

Weisse Griffe? Na - einmal mit öligen Pfoten kurz angefasst -  nee - weisse Griffe sind reine Showroomteile und haben im Alltag nix verloren. 
Damit ein weisser Akzent bleibt - vielleicht mit so schraubbaren Griffen ausrüsten die ein weisses Element dran haben 

Papier und Wäsche soll/muss weiss sein - der Rest ist in nettem Schwarz oder dunkelgrau viel besser gestaltet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (17. Oktober 2011)

Na und. Ich hab auch weiße Handschuhe. Irgendwann haben die halt Patina. Auch und gerade schmutzig weiße Griffe können mega geil aussehen. Gerade an einem Alltagsbike


----------



## antique (17. Oktober 2011)

Das erinnert mich immer an tüddelige Rentner die nur weisse Karren fahren weil weils in grauer Vorzeit mal die deutsche Rennfarbe war - die Herrschaften dann gekleidet mit weissen Staubmänteln, Sturmhaube und weisse Lederhandschuhe 

Bei mir wären weisse Griffe in wenigen Tagen total eingesaut, ich arbeite teilweise mit Händen und kann manchmal nicht vorm Radln die Pfoten waschen - weisse Griffe empfinde ich als NoGo. 

(Das ist meine Meinung und muss nicht von anderen gut gefunden werden!)


----------



## stuk (17. Oktober 2011)

weisse klemmringe sehen jedoch klasse aus.
(bild in meiner galerie am "fremdfabrikat"-Mädchenrad)


----------



## antique (17. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt - ein weisser Akzent wäre schlüssig und würde die Sache farbtechnisch abrunden. Und die Ringe sind schmutzunempfindlicher wie weisse Griffe - kleinere Akzente ergeben bei stimmiger Gesamtanordnung ein klasse Bild 

@Stuk, 

hab jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht das Photo von Dir gefunden - das orangene-rote Nicolai im Album schaut richtig klasse aus. Gefällt


----------



## stuk (17. Oktober 2011)

meinte das weiss blaue Mädchenrad meiner Freundin
Das orange Getriebebike ist echt Geschmacksache, gehört einem Freund bzw. seinem Radladen in Duisburg. Anfangs fand ich es zu krass aber nachdem ich es 14Tage lang im Urlaub jeden Tag gesehen habe, mag ich es doch.


----------



## antique (17. Oktober 2011)

Find die Farbkombi zwar grenzwertig - aber die Sache ist mit Konsequenz bis in kleine Details durchgezogen worden und gerade deshalb *wirkt* die Gestaltung. 
Getriebebikes sind nix für mich - mit dem Teil würde ich gerne mal eine Testrunde drehen und dann eventl. meine Farbwahl fürs Argon überdenken.....


----------



## G-Funk (17. Oktober 2011)

Wer mein Beitrag richtig durchgelesen hat sieht das in klammern die Schraubklemmen gemeint waren. Von weißen Griffen war die rede garnicht


----------



## chorge (17. Oktober 2011)

Alternative: Weisser Lenker... (z.B. Syncros)
UND: DIE KURBEL MUSS SCHWARZ SEIN!!!


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2011)

Den Bash im einer anderen Farbe, weniger Kontrast dann passt es


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Oktober 2011)

Tuti schrieb:


>



erstmal wird es so bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2011)

Ok, kann ich mit leben


----------



## hoschi2007 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir mal ein paar Info´s zum Thema Helius AM mit 1.5er Steuerrohr und CaneCreek AngleSet geben:

Gerne würde ich eine 1 1/8"-Gabel verwenden.
Ich schwanke zwischen einer Lyrik (170mm) und einer TALAS (180mm) - wobei mir die TALAS wegen der Absenkung etwas besser gefallen würde.

Soweit ich hier gelesen und verstanden habe gibt es mittlerweile für unten den EC49, welcher ca. 14mm Höhe besitzt.
Dazu benötige ich noch ein Reduzierhülse für die 1 1/8"-Gabel.

Für oben ist wohl der ZS49 zu verwenden mit ca. 11mm Höhe?

Welche CC-Teilenummern benötige ich denn alles um -1Grad Lenkwinkel zu erhalten?
Oder Empfiehlt es sich doch statt einer 1 1/8"-Gabel eine Tapered-Gabel zu verwenden?

Nicolai selber rät wohl mittlerweile wegen div. Problemen vom AngleSet ab.
Was habt ihr denn für Erfahrung gemacht (außer das der Einbau etwas kniffliger ist)?

Gruß Hoschi


----------



## tommi101 (20. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Du die 36 Talas mit 180mm FW nimmst, wird durch die 565mm Einbaulänge der LW doch schon flacher als in Serie. Daher würde ich mir den aufwendigen und auch teuren Angleset schenken. Kommt natürlich drauf an wieviel SAG Du fährst.
Zum Angleset selber wird sicher Dreamdeep die Antwort parat haben.

Ich würde eine Tapered Gabel kaufen, finde den Abschluss von Steuerrohr zu Gabelbrücke einfach harmonischer bei einem 1.5" Steuerrohr.

Ich fahre die 36Van mit 160mm FW (Einbaulänge 545mm) und vermisse am AM keinen flacheren Lenkwinkel.....im Gegenteil, finde es für ein Enduro genau richtig


----------



## Ge!st (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe bisher keine Probleme mit dem AngleSet, es gibt einige Punkte auf die man peinlich genau achten muss: Beim Einpressen einer Winkelschale muss unbedingt auf die korrekte Ausrichtung geachtet werden (z.B. Faden vom Sattelrohr zum Steuerrohr mittig spannen und die Markierungen der Schalen dran genau ausrichten, lieber zu viel kontrollieren als zu wenig). Auch beim Einbau der Gabel Sorgfalt walten lassen, damit sich die beweglichen Lagerschalen beim Zusammenziehen/Vorspannen richtig ausrichten und sich in den Winkelschalen nicht verkannten (gut einfetten). Das AngleSet braucht auch etwas mehr Vorspannung als ein normaler Steuersatz, damit selbst unter hoher Belastung alles an einem Platz bleibt. Wenn man das beachtet, dann sollte es auch keine Probleme geben!


----------



## [email protected] (20. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt für den EC49 einen Reduzierkonus auf 1 1/8. Teilenummer von Cane Creek: BAA0009S Hab ich bei bike components bestellt. Funktioniert ohne Probleme.


----------



## stuk (20. Oktober 2011)

Feierabend!!!!


----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher keine Probleme mit dem AngleSet, es gibt einige Punkte auf die man peinlich genau achten muss: Beim Einpressen einer Winkelschale muss unbedingt auf die korrekte Ausrichtung geachtet werden (z.B. Faden vom Sattelrohr zum Steuerrohr mittig spannen und die Markierungen der Schalen dran genau ausrichten, lieber zu viel kontrollieren als zu wenig).



Mir wäre das zu ungenau 

Im Puff wird mit Laser Technologie geschafft 






Hierfür habe ich mir ein Prisma machen lassen das Mittig angerissen ist, an dem muss ich dann nur noch das Laser Gedöhns ausrichten und gut ist´s. Im Wasser sollte das Baik natürlich auch stehen.


----------



## nollak (20. Oktober 2011)

Top Idee Guru! Macht im Shop auch absolut Sinn, machst das da ja sicher auch öfters mal als de rtypische Heimanwender


----------



## Ge!st (20. Oktober 2011)

FETT  Das mit dem Laser ist natürlich sehr elegant und sehr genau obendrein, aber für einen Hobbyschrauber wie mich, ist die Methode mit dem Faden spannen funktional genug, man muss halt sehr aufpassen und genau arbeiten und immer wieder kontrollieren beim Einpressen, dann geht das schon. 

Aber cool ist das natürlich schon mit dem Laser und bei dir lohnt sich so Teil auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (20. Oktober 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> Feierabend!!!!





Da werden Erinnerungen wach.


----------



## antique (20. Oktober 2011)

*oehm* kurze Zwischenfrage:

Die Lasermessmethode ist ja sehr professionell  - aber was soll damit eigentlich eingestellt werden? 
Ein Steuersatz kann nur in einer Richtung (nämlich vom Steuerrohr vorgegeben) eingepresst werden - muss jetzt jeder Radl Schrauber sich so einen Laser zulegen? 

Da blick ich nicht durch - ich bitte um Aufklärung


----------



## acid-driver (20. Oktober 2011)

ich schätze, es geht um das angleset von cane-creek


----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Da blick ich nicht durch - ich bitte um Aufklärung








Mit diesen Steuersatz hat man die Möglichkeit bei 1.5 Steuerrohren den Lenkwinkel um 0,5°, 0,1° oder 1,5° flacher zu machen. Er muss halt nur sehr präzise eingebaut werde, sonst ist die Gabel schief im Rahmen.


----------



## antique (20. Oktober 2011)

Danke, jetzt wirds deutlich klarer warum überhaupt ein Laser für sowas (eigentlich) simples wie Steuersatzmontage benötigt wird. 

Kann mir auch gut ne Nase am Steuerrohr vorstellen, die würde den Steuersatz  zentrieren - aber das wird wahrscheinlich von Cane Creek (und anderen Steuersatzherstellern) nicht favorisiert werden. 

Verstellbare Lenkwinkel - klingt sehr gut und weckt Begierden  Bis jetzt  hat halt Otto-Normal-Radler sich n neuen Rahmen mit anderer Geometrie kaufen dürfen/müssen um eine Änderung erzielen zu können. 
Wenn sich so ein Teil im harten DH Einsatz bewährt - wäre es denkbar für anspruchsvolle Tourenradler, oder?


----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Wenn sich so ein Teil im harten DH Einsatz bewährt - wäre es denkbar für anspruchsvolle Tourenradler, oder?



Ich fand das CCAS das Geilste das die -Bike 2010 zu bieten hatte, und wie ich finde nicht nur für DHler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (21. Oktober 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich fand das CCAS das Geilste das die -Bike 2010 zu bieten hatte, und wie ich finde nicht nur für DHler.



Mag ein nettes Gimmick sein wenn der Lenkwinkel nicht passt. Bringt aber schon wieder mehr Frickelei ans Baik ...

Von daher bevorzuge ich einen Reset Steuersatz und die passende Gabel zum Rahmen.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## hoschi2007 (21. Oktober 2011)

oh - Verdammt:
ich sehe gerade das ich meine Fragen zum AngleSet ja im falschem Fred geposted habe. Jetzt ist es eh zu spät! Tschuldigung!


----------



## Martin1508 (24. Oktober 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> Feierabend!!!!


 
Neid!

Sieht nach ner guten Zeit aus.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Oktober 2011)

hab mir gestern bei c3.de das rot/orangene angeschaut, und mit dem besitzer gesprochen. 

beide hammer


----------



## cdrei.de (26. Oktober 2011)

@ KHUJAND

danke! Würde gerne mal das Purple-farbende AM von Dir live sehen(warum keine weissen Nicolai-Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr?!). Wir haben ja auch eins genau in der Farbkombo für hier bestellt. Aber das dauerd ja noch.... und ich bin soo gespannt!

@ All

ja es war eine sehr schöne Zeit am See (und das nicht nur wegen der schönen Räder aus Lübbrechtsen ;-) 
I´ll be back in 2012....!


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Oktober 2011)

cdrei.de schrieb:


> @ KHUJAND
> danke! Würde gerne mal das Purple-farbende AM von Dir live sehen!


das lilane AM  fährt die meiste zeit doch eher bei meinem schwager in herdecke durch die trails. 

das hier ist meinz.


----------



## acid-driver (26. Oktober 2011)

mensch artur, du hast ja den bashguard gedreht  

beim nächsten lrs schwarze speichen nehmen, dann farblich perfekt


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Oktober 2011)

NACHMACHER !


----------



## cdrei.de (26. Oktober 2011)

@ KHUJAND

Warum immer ohne Schriftzug unterwegs? 
Schlicht und schick DEIN Rad!


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Oktober 2011)

cdrei.de schrieb:


> @ KHUJAND
> 
> Warum immer ohne Schriftzug unterwegs?
> Schlicht und schick DEIN Rad!



problem 1 ,- die rahmenaufkl. halten schlecht auf elox. (auch wenn man beim kleben alles beachtet)

problem 2 ,-  und wenn die rahmenaufkl. ne zeitlang drauf waren, und man klebt sie ab, ist die elox. farbe an dieser stelle dunkler wo vorher der schriftzug sass.  


hab irgendwie keinen bock mehr auf aufkleber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (26. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> NACHMACHER !



Warum Nachmacher? Der Schnee ist wohl nicht von gestern und den Gebrauchsspuren nach ist das Rad schon eine ganze Weile in Benutzung


----------



## Timmy35 (26. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hab irgendwie keinen bock mehr auf aufkleber.



Aber da klebt doch was am Unterrohr. Ein güldenes N?


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Oktober 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Aber da klebt doch was am Unterrohr. Ein güldenes N?



selbst das ist schon wieder ab.


----------



## cdrei.de (26. Oktober 2011)

@ KUHJAND

mit dem "ausbleichen" sehr ich auch so,allerdings macht man die ja in der Regel nicht mehr ab und somit fällt das nicht auf.
Das Ablösen der Decals: Hast Du auch das Problem wenn der Rahmen vom Kalle beklebt kommt? Oder nur wenn der Rahmen neu beklebt wurde? Die Probelmatik haben wir bisher noch nicht gehabt bei den elox-Rahmen?!


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Oktober 2011)

cdrei.de schrieb:


> Das Ablösen der Decals: Hast Du auch das Problem wenn der Rahmen vom Kalle beklebt kommt? Oder nur wenn der Rahmen neu beklebt wurde? Die Probelmatik haben wir bisher noch nicht gehabt bei den elox-Rahmen?!



sowohl als auch. 
ich bevorzuge beim reinigen meiner räder immer einen pinsel, erstaunlicherweise ist das der tot aller aufkleber. 

desweiteren finde ich die N I C O L A I schriftzüge 
auf dem Helius unterrohr "zu fett" ! 

PS: das Kalle die Rahmenaufkleber aufklebt halte ich für ein gerücht


----------



## antique (26. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Aufkleber nicht richtig halten - kann es an der Vorbereitung vom Untergrund liegen: immer sauber, fettfrei und möglichst staubfrei Umgebung. Etwas anwärmen mit der Heissluftpistole sorgt für gute Klebeergebnisse. 

Pinsel sind zur Reinigung lediglich in verwinkelten Stellen geeignet - am Unterrohr würde ich ein Tuch dieser Art mit dem richtigen Pflege-/Waschzusatz verwenden. Löst keine Aufkleber an und sorgt für streifenfreien Glanz. 
Besonders gut bei eloxierter Oberfläche - es werden lästige Wasserränder zuverlässig vermieden.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Wenn Aufkleber nicht richtig halten - kann es an der Vorbereitung vom Untergrund liegen: immer sauber, fettfrei und möglichst staubfrei Umgebung. Etwas anwärmen mit der Heissluftpistole sorgt für gute Klebeergebnisse.
> .





KHUJAND schrieb:


> (auch wenn man beim kleben alles beachtet)


----------



## antique (26. Oktober 2011)

Dann liegts wohl am verwendeten Folienmaterial - ich persönlich fahre lieber ganz ohne Aufkleber rum und die N Decals werden vom neuen Rahmen unmittelbar nach Auslieferung abgemacht.  Muss ja nicht jeder sehen von wem der Rahmen kommt. 

Geh davon aus das Du alles richtig gemacht hast - aber nicht immer halten Aufkleber vernünftig auf neuen Oberflächen (Eloxal, Pulverlack usw.) - am besten ist einfach ohne Aufkleber zu fahren.


----------



## Timmy35 (26. Oktober 2011)

Kannste auch gleich ohne Aufkleber bestellen. Oder Du lässt Sie dir so mitschicken und klebst sie woanders hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hjoerch (26. Oktober 2011)

schick so ohne 

Aufkleber erinnern mich an spießige Poesiealben und Kachelaufkleber von Spüli


----------



## stuk (27. Oktober 2011)

die original von Nicolai verklebten Aufkleber halten auch auf elox über Jahre perfekt. Selbst wenn man seinen Rahmen mit Öl oder Brunox reinigt. 
Falls man jedoch seinen elox-Rahmen ohne Aufkleber bestellt hat und diesen mal mit Öl, Brunox, oder irgendwelchen ölhaltigen Fläschen aus dem Autozubehör behandelt hat, wird es echt schwierig einen Aufkleber zum halten zu bringen.....

und jetzt bitte weiter mit Bildern.....


----------



## cycophilipp (27. Oktober 2011)

Tuti schrieb:


> Neue Fotos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Oktober 2011)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> aber das nur mein Geschmack



so ist das ...   es gibt user die sagen es ist jetzt schon zu viel weiss drauf.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (27. Oktober 2011)

top Artur!!des schaut geil aus!!Kurbel und Umlenkhebel schwarz,Sattelklemme und Lenker weiss dann wärs für MICH perfekt!aber auch so überstark!!


----------



## cycophilipp (27. Oktober 2011)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> top Artur!!des schaut geil aus!!Kurbel und Umlenkhebel schwarz,Sattelklemme und Lenker weiss dann wärs für MICH perfekt!aber auch so überstark!!



daran könnte ich mich auch gewöhnen!!! Ansonsten

- weißer Vorbau und Lenker
- Griffe Gummi schwarz, Ringe purple
- Sattelstütze weiß oder purple

dann wärs auch geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. Oktober 2011)

DANKE  
natürlich kann man noch "einiges" machen... doch das low-budget Rad  bleibt erst mal so. mein Schwager will evtl. eine R-S Reverb Stütze  o.ä.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Oktober 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> und jetzt bitte weiter mit Bildern.....



war das schon mal hier ?


----------



## Luke-VTT (27. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> war das schon mal hier ?



Letztes Jahr zur Eurobike. Da gabs Kontroversen über den Larsen TT als VR und die silberne Gabel


----------



## Kontragonist (27. Oktober 2011)

Glaub schon, ist das nicht das "überzüchtete" AM, das mal in der Bike oder einem dieser Blätter getestet wurde?


----------



## Luke-VTT (27. Oktober 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Glaub schon, ist das nicht das "überzüchtete" AM, das mal in der Bike oder einem dieser Blätter getestet wurde?



Ich glaube nicht. Ich denke Du meinst dieses hier:


----------



## Kontragonist (27. Oktober 2011)

Nee, das war spÃ¤ter, ich erinnere mich auch an was um die Eurobike letztes Jahr. Kam nicht so gut weg, weil der Aufbau schon arg Richtung Freeride ging. Das orangene war ja quasi erst vor kurzem â Ã¼brigens eine sehr schicke Kiste


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Oktober 2011)

Was für eine Gabel ist in dem AM?


----------



## Kontragonist (27. Oktober 2011)

Das an dem Schwarz/silbernen ist eine Totem. Welche Ausführung konnte ich  auf den ersten Blick nicht finden, hier der Artikel im IBC 

Im orange/schwarzen steckt die Lyrik RC2 DH. Hier der Artikel


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Oktober 2011)

es ist für mich ein geniales AM doch irgendwie fehlt (mir) die verstrebung zum sitzrohr. 
ist bestimmt ein S sattelrohr. und M oberrohr. 

die Farbe + der Aufbau ist ein Traum


----------



## cycophilipp (27. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> es ist für mich ein geniales AM doch irgendwie fehlt (mir) die verstrebung zum sitzrohr.
> ist bestimmt ein S sattelrohr. und M oberrohr.



so is mein FR - zum Glück hab ich die Ekelbleche nicht 

und bis auf die Bumm-Krach-Räder ist der Aufbau geil... und das fehlende 24er Blatt vorne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. Oktober 2011)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> so is mein FR - zum Glück hab ich die Ekelbleche nicht
> 
> und bis auf die Bumm-Krach-Räder ist der Aufbau geil... und das fehlende 24er Blatt vorne...



welches Rad fährst du zeig mal bitte.


----------



## Kontragonist (27. Oktober 2011)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> so is mein FR - zum Glück hab ich die Ekelbleche nicht



Ich mag die "Ekelbleche" auch nicht und bin glücklich mit S-Sitzrohren an beiden meinen Helieseln


----------



## cycophilipp (27. Oktober 2011)

heut geht nimmer zu knipsen, da dunkel... hab nur n altes Bild, morgen mach ich eins... ausserdem isses dreckig (auf weiß sieht das doof aus *G*)


----------



## antique (27. Oktober 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich mag die "Ekelbleche" auch nicht und bin glücklich mit S-Sitzrohren an beiden meinen Helieseln



Kann mir mal jemand verraten was sich unter dem Begriff "Ekelbleche" versteckt? 

Mir gefällt die orangene Farbe vom letzten Radl - ist das orange Elox? In sich geschlossene Farbgebung. Zu den Komponenten läßt sich  nur wenig sagen - es fehlt ne Detailansicht. 

Der goldige Schriftzug am schwarzen Radl schaut interessant aus, schön das die Befestigungsbolzen für den Hinterbau und Federung auch in gold gehalten sind. Und noch die gelben Schriftzüge an den Reifen


----------



## Fledermausland (27. Oktober 2011)

Ein kleines Update (mit Ekelblechen)
Kettenführung von Norah, 1x9, 1x10 kommt nächste Woche mit 11-36 kassette und fat alberts =14,3 kg.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (27. Oktober 2011)

damit sin anscheinend die Verstrebungsbleche zwischen Sattelrohr und Oberrohr gemeint!ich find se geil andre scheinbar ned


----------



## antique (27. Oktober 2011)

Danke für Aufklärung - wenn die Bleche benötigt werden - dann  müssen sie halt zur Förderung der Stabilität drangeschweißt werden. 

Passt doch zum Gesamtlook: vorne am Steuerrohr sind auch Verstärkungen dran, dann der Anlenkungspunkt vom Dämpfer - alles aus einem Guss und für Einsatszweck dienlich. 
Ich hätte damit kein Problem - aber jeder so wie er es persönlich mag.


----------



## Schwabi (27. Oktober 2011)

für meinen geschmack könnten die sitzrohr gussets flacher ausfallen.
so wie beim ion.
da find ich das schick.
ich hab auch ein altes helius FR mit flachen gussets. ähnlich wie am helius CC.
und natürlich mit kürzerem sitzrohr.

die gussets sind ganz klar geschmackssache.

aber bei nicolai bekommt man ja alles wie man möchte.
ist für jeden geschmack was dabei.

wo bekommt man sowas schon !!!???


----------



## dumabrain (27. Oktober 2011)

mal ein Update:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Oktober 2011)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> Ein kleines Update (mit Ekelblechen)
> Kettenführung von Norah, 1x9, 1x10 kommt nächste Woche mit 11-36 kassette und fat alberts =14,3 kg.



Hammer... Super Bike !


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Oktober 2011)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> Ein kleines Update (mit Ekelblechen)
> Kettenführung von Norah, 1x9, 1x10 kommt nächste Woche mit 11-36 kassette und fat alberts =14,3 kg.


 
Sehr schick!


----------



## cycophilipp (28. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Danke für Aufklärung - wenn die Bleche benötigt werden - dann  müssen sie halt zur Förderung der Stabilität drangeschweißt werden.



laut Nicolai sind sie stabilitätstechnisch nicht notwendig, beim AM find ich sie nicht so störend wie beim AC... beim ION sind sie passend


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Oktober 2011)

@ Fledermausland 
sieht schnell aus und leicht dazu,- genau 1 kg weniger als meinz  

@ dumabrain auch klasse, 
cockpit wirkt überladen wg. dem ganzen kabelsalat, der bash und die kettenstreben umwickelung ist unschön.


----------



## cycophilipp (28. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die kettenstreben umwickelung ist unschön.



hast Du schonmal die nicht-flauschige Seite von Klettband (selbstklebend) probiert? Gibts in allen Farben, hält Jahre (vgl. Lizzard Skin - nach ner Woche das erste Loch)

Nachher kommt Dein gewünschtes Bild Artur, leider in nicht-sauber


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Oktober 2011)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Nachher kommt Dein gewünschtes Bild Artur, leider in nicht-sauber



da warte ich schon den ganzen tach drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (28. Oktober 2011)

Hier isses

















morgen schreib ich dazu mehr, muss grad schnell auf nen 30er


----------



## wildbiker (28. Oktober 2011)

ähm.. die Reifen sind nicht dein Ernst an dem Teil... passen zwar farblich aber das wars auch schon...


----------



## antique (28. Oktober 2011)

Recht konsequente Umsetzung des rot/weiss Farbthemas. Schaut schlüssig und zusammenhängend aus - wenn auch weiss niemals meine Lieblingsfarbe werden wird 
Burgundy (das dunklere Rot) ist derzeitig sehr trendig - vielleicht wirkt Dein Bike deshalb so passend? 

Immerhin ist bei weiss gut zu sehen wie die Pflege gehandhabt wird - feines schlammbeige-grau gefällt mir persönlich viel besser 

Sind die Reifen in der Tradition von Weisswandreifen für Autos entwickelt worden? Rote Farbstreifen auf Reifen kenn ich eigentlich nur von Opel Mantas und Muscle Cars aus der GM Palette.


----------



## sluette (29. Oktober 2011)

also mir mags überhaupt nicht gefallen... bin ja eh kein weiss fan, aber die unterschiedlichen räder stören mich, vorbau / lenker kombi ist grauslig, vielleicht liegt's auch nur an der sattelstellung... schnell neue posts bitte


----------



## Kontragonist (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich findâs gut â und WeiÃ ist geil!

Allerdings wirkt das Heck durch das fehlende Sitzrohr-Gusset und die dunkle Felge abgesenkt. _Ich_ tÃ¤t auch noch ne WeiÃe Felge ans Hinterrad machen. Und der Sattel mÃ¼sste auch weg und gegen was weiÃes oder schwarzes getauscht werden wenn das mein Helius wÃ¤r. Isses aber nich, deshalb ist es wahrscheinlich optimal, wie es ist


----------



## cycophilipp (29. Oktober 2011)

So Geburtstag vorbei...

Also die Racing Ralph sind noch von der letzten Flachland-130km-Tour drauf, da will ich so viel Gewicht sparen wie geht. Meine Kollegen sind alle auf so 11-12kg Fullys unterwegs, da bin ich mit über 16kg schon gut dabei...

So wie es da steht, sinds ca. 16kg. Die fehlende weiße HR Felge ist leider kaputt, hab ich bei ner verkackten Landung nach nem Double geschossen, mir ist aber nichts passiert. War eine teure Gaudi. 

Der Sattel ist natürlich auch kein Tourensattel, ich hab zwei Stützen mit Sättel, der ist das Sofa bzw. für n Bikepark oder in den westlichen Wäldern in Aux zu schredden.

Es fehlen noch 

- die roten Nokons und die roten Goodridges
- das rote SRAM X0 Schaltwerk
- die roten 1,5" Spacer
- der Hope Mono M6 Bremssattel vorne

Die Bremse wie auch die fürs andere Bike will ich über den Winter rot eloxieren lassen, danach ist es dann fertig. Braucht auch einen großen Service, teilweise neue Lager und Federgabelwartung.

Übrigens funktioniert der Marzocchi Roco (TST R) verglichen mit dem Fox DHX 5.0 um einiges besser, zumindest in der 170mm Federwegseinstellung. Da war der Fox irgendwie überfordert. Leider ist Marzocchi nicht so uphillfreundlich weg. fehlender Plattform

Ich muss dazu sagen - ich steh auf Asymmetrie, sieht man ja. Meiner Meinung nach muss ein Vorderrad nicht so stabil sein wie hinten, irgendwann besorg ich mir noch ein weißes Hinterrad, wobei nächstes Jahr das Helius nicht mehr für Touren eingesetzt wird da neues AM Bike.


----------



## Ge!st (29. Oktober 2011)

Bis auf die farblich unterschiedlichen Laufräder und den Sattel, gefällt mir das Bike gut.


----------



## Fledermausland (29. Oktober 2011)

hi, will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber hast du dich nicht über die so hässlichen sitzrohrgussets aufgeregt......
dann verstehe ich allerdings nicht wie man sich so ein geschwür von sattel an ein so schönes rad bauen kann, ob zweitsattel oder nicht, geht gar nicht.
....dann lieber ekelbleche....
aber schönes bike


----------



## cycophilipp (29. Oktober 2011)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> hi, will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber hast du dich nicht über die so hässlichen sitzrohrgussets aufgeregt......
> dann verstehe ich allerdings nicht wie man sich so ein geschwür von sattel an ein so schönes rad bauen kann, ob zweitsattel oder nicht, geht gar nicht.
> ....dann lieber ekelbleche....
> aber schönes bike



Du trittst mir nicht zu nahe, ich beton ja auch, dass das jedem sein Geschmack ist.

Aufgeregt hab ich mich auch nicht  

Ihr kennt den Sattel nicht - ist nicht schön, aber gar nicht so übel zum sitzen bzw. zum mit dem Anus draufknallen 

Ausserdem ist das Rad grad im Street-Modus *GG*


----------



## stuk (29. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlenjoe (29. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Helius ac.

Weiß und Sonne kann mein Handy leider nicht so gut, ich hoffe es passt trotzdem. Von heute im herrlichen Herbstwald 





Eine Reverb wäre noch was feines, neu sind rubberqueen 2.2 und kefü.


----------



## PiR4Te (29. Oktober 2011)

Sauber, mal wieder n schönes AC.... mehr Bilder bitte.... Was wiegt deins mit der Reifenkombi? Wie macht sich die Queen in 2.2? Besser als die Marry? 

Gruss


----------



## Kohlenjoe (30. Oktober 2011)

Edit:
So habe heute noch ne schöne Runde gedreht, konnte dank dem Schauer die Queen auf feuchten Wurzeln testen.
Ich hatte ja nur die 900g Marry in draht und performance - da ist die Queen in allen Belangen besser (von Dächern möcht ich damit eh nicht springen ;-) ).

Vorallem merkt man die 250g weniger pro Reifen, solange wie der Reifen dicht und die Karkasse hält bin ich glücklich (Gewicht ist bei beiden knapp unter 650g).

Davor bin ich aufm ac schon die Marry 2.35 draht (schwer und wenig grip im vergleich), rocketron 2.4(nach 3Touren an ner völlig unkritischen stelle ohne spitze kanten oder steinen 1.5cm aufgerissen - zu dünn >.<), King in 2.4 (leider nur supersonic -> beim durchschlag(passiert) ist die karkasse wie wenn ich nen schlauch drinnen hätte angerissen(nur wenig aber die Milch hats nich geschafft). Aufm ht bin ich noch die schwalbepalette gefahren - rara, roro, nic, fatalbert jeweils in 2.25 und TripleC. Die Queen schlägt sie als mtbreifen alle, sicher roro und rara rollen besser, das wars schon ;-).

Gewogen hab ichs nicht, da ich weder hänge noch personenwaage hab. Manche Teile sind sicher leicht, manche etwas schwerer, mir gefällts jetz so.

Hab gestern noch ne reverb für 180 bestellt, zwar nur 2011er Modell, aber wenns zum support muss bekomme ich sicher ne neue *grins*. Wenn sie funktioniert ist mir das Herstelljahr vollkommen egal. Dazu noch ne reset schraubklemme, Schnellspanner brauchts jetz ja nimmer und mitm Verkauf der alten rechnet sich die neue, dazu nochn paar Gramm weniger.

Jetz zu den Bildern, wieder viel zu viel geschrieben, falls du noch Fragen hast, gern.









sind noch zwei Bilder unter Fotos!

Grüße


----------



## Tenderoni (31. Oktober 2011)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> laut Nicolai sind sie stabilitätstechnisch nicht notwendig, beim AM find ich sie nicht so störend wie beim AC... beim ION sind sie passend



Auch wenn ich mich hier bisschen spät zum Thema Sitzrohrgussets einschalte, aber hat schon mal irgendjemand einen M oder L Rahmen ohne sie bestellt oder gesehen, also wenn sie nicht der Stabilität dienen kann es ja theoretisch auch ohne gehen. Ist das denn technisch in der Fertigung möglich da ja der Umlenkhebel da mit dransitzt? Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten. Danke!


----------



## Kontragonist (31. Oktober 2011)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich hier bisschen spät zum Thema Sitzrohrgussets einschalte, aber hat schon mal irgendjemand einen M oder L Rahmen ohne sie bestellt oder gesehen, also wenn sie nicht der Stabilität dienen kann es ja theoretisch auch ohne gehen. Ist das denn technisch in der Fertigung möglich da ja der Umlenkhebel da mit dransitzt? Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten. Danke!



Ich hab ein AFR und ein AC in Größe M mit S-Sitzrohr. Mit einer Sattelstütze von 420 mm und einer Schrittlänge von 89 cm bei 1,79 m Körpergröße komm ich damit fabelhaft zurecht.


----------



## Tenderoni (31. Oktober 2011)

Hey, damit (Rahmengröße) hatte ich dich ja schon mal per PN genervt  , was ich aber halt gern wissen wollte ist es bei einem M oder L möglich ist (ohne Geometrieänderungen: anderes sitzrohr etc.) den auch ohne die Gussets zu bestellen. Bei einen S-Sitzrohr geht es ja auch ohne die Teile auch wenn da der Überstand nicht so hoch ist.


----------



## cycophilipp (31. Oktober 2011)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> Hey, damit (Rahmengröße) hatte ich dich ja schon mal per PN genervt  , was ich aber halt gern wissen wollte ist es bei einem M oder L möglich ist (ohne Geometrieänderungen: anderes sitzrohr etc.) den auch ohne die Gussets zu bestellen. Bei einen S-Sitzrohr geht es ja auch ohne die Teile auch wenn da der Überstand nicht so hoch ist.



Ich brauch bei meinem M/S-Rahmen max. 25-26cm freie Sattelstützenlänge - daher weiß ich nicht ob das so empfehlenswert ist, wenn du als großer Mensch einen Rahmen fährst, bei dem die Sattelstütze 35cm oder weiter rausgezogen werden muss - aber prinzipiell sollte das kein Problem sein. (wobei Biegespannungen im Vgl. zu Zugspannungen meist stark unterschätzt werden)

Die Bleche sind wohl kein Teil der Lagerung des Umlenkhebels, sonst müssten ja andere Teile ersatzweise angeschweisst werden, wenn die Bleche so einfach entfallen können.

Nicolai gibt ja auch eine Mindesteinstecktiefe vor, die sollte auf jeden Fall eingehalten werden.





Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich hab ein AFR und ein AC in Größe M mit S-Sitzrohr. Mit einer Sattelstütze von 420 mm und einer Schrittlänge von 89 cm bei 1,79 m Körpergröße komm ich damit fabelhaft zurecht.



glaub ich Dir gerne, sehen so auch verdammt gut so aus!!!


----------



## Kontragonist (31. Oktober 2011)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> Hey, damit (Rahmengröße) hatte ich dich ja schon mal per PN genervt  , was ich aber halt gern wissen wollte ist es bei einem M oder L möglich ist (ohne Geometrieänderungen: anderes sitzrohr etc.) den auch ohne die Gussets zu bestellen. Bei einen S-Sitzrohr geht es ja auch ohne die Teile auch wenn da der Überstand nicht so hoch ist.



Ich nehms an, aber bei einem längeren Sitzrohr sieht es ohne Gusstes ganz schön albern aus, könnt ich mir denken


----------



## Kontragonist (31. Oktober 2011)

Ungefähr so:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (31. Oktober 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ungefähr so:



*würg*

wobei, das ist doch die Version, wo man keine Stütze, sondern nur so einen Einstecksattel fährt ?!? 

http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/225


----------



## Tenderoni (31. Oktober 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ungefähr so:



Findet ihr das echt so schlimm ?, also gut man könnte eventl. in Heimarbeit noch 3-4 cm selbstabtrennen und dann wär es für mich top. man hat eben als Mensch mit langen Beinen den Vorteil des längeren Sitzrohr´s von 460 bzw. 475 mm aber ohne die hässlichen Gussets.


----------



## Kontragonist (31. Oktober 2011)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> glaub ich Dir gerne, sehen so auch verdammt gut so aus!!!



Danke 



Tenderoni schrieb:


> Findet ihr das echt so schlimm ?, also gut man könnte eventl. in Heimarbeit noch 3-4 cm selbstabtrennen und dann wär es für mich top. man hat eben als Mensch mit langen Beinen den Vorteil des längeren Sitzrohr´s von 460 bzw. 475 mm aber ohne die hässlichen Gussets.



Wenn, dann würde ich das Sitzrohr gleich auf die richtige Länge gekürzt bestellen, das wird von den Kosten her keinen oder kaum einen Unterschied machen. Aber schön ist (in meinen Augen ) anders  Aber da darf ja wie immer jeder nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden!


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Oktober 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Bis auf die farblich unterschiedlichen Laufräder und den Sattel, gefällt mir das Bike gut.



genau das wollte ich auch schreiben...


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ungefähr so:



Geile Farbe


----------



## Dease (31. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Geile Farbe



Von mir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (31. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Geile Farbe



 Habsch so von der N-Homepage gemopst, für die Farbe kann ich nix 

Aber die Eloxal-Farben kommen echt gut raus in letzter Zeit. Die machen wohl seit kurzem noch irgendwas nach dem Abstrahlen, damit der Effekt glänzender/knackiger kommt.


----------



## PiR4Te (1. November 2011)

@KohlenJoe:

Die Rubberqueen in 2,2 hinten würde sicher auch gut zum Minion Front  2,35 passen, der sollte noch ein wenig besser beim Bremsverhalten sein als der conti vorne,  die Breite müßte recht ähnlich sein.

Ansonsten schöner stabiler, leicht wirkender Aufbau  Bist du mit der Sektor auch so zufrieden wie ich? ...nie wieder Luftgabel 

Gruss


----------



## Kohlenjoe (1. November 2011)

@ PiR4Te:

Danke, werd ich mir merken. Im Moment bin ich zufrieden, bei Verschleiß werde ich mir die Option offen halten. Dachte dann auch noch dran den neuen Baron für vorn zu testen, sicher auch gut.

Nachdem ich die Sektor offen hatte und bemerkt hab, das zuwenig öl auf der Dämpferseite oben drin ist und das angepasst hab, ist sie echt Spitze... davor war ich mit angepasster Einstellung auch schon zufrieden(hatte auch schonmal ne härtere Feder drin, ist aber wieder raus weil ich dann nur 11-12cm genutzt hab).

Aber wie gesagt, jetz voll zufrieden :-D

ps: dein Aufbau ist ja auch recht ähnlich, gefällt mir auch sehr gut!

Grüße


----------



## chickenway-user (2. November 2011)

Montag:





(Ich kann kaum glauben dass es erst so kurz her ist...)


----------



## sluette (3. November 2011)

bischen unscharf, aber deine bademeisterhose reisst es wieder raus ...


----------



## Ge!st (3. November 2011)

@sluette: dein Kommentar ->


----------



## slayerrider (4. November 2011)

Gab es auf der Seite ein Foto wo man irgendwas erkennt? Ich musste mich echt anstrengen um rauszufinden, dass tatsächlich nur Nicolais gepostet wurden...


----------



## Kontragonist (4. November 2011)

Komisch, mir ist es leicht gefallen: ein Helius erkennt man doch noch mit Bewegungsunschärfe hinter Milchglas


----------



## KHUJAND (8. November 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mir wäre das zu ungenau
> 
> Im Puff wird mit Laser Technologie geschafft
> 
> ...





Ich verkaufe gerade so ein Teil.


----------



## -FELIX- (9. November 2011)

mein helius dh 01 als enduro touren bike aufgebaut mittlerweile ist aber ein monarch dämpfer verbaut.....ich liebe es!!!

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1010684]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. November 2011)

irgendwie fand ich diese variante schöner...


----------



## -FELIX- (9. November 2011)

naja die rst storm hat eigentlich erstaunlich gut funktioniert aber man hat halt wenig einstellungen sie war zu schwer und baute zu hoch ansonsten ist nur kettenblatt ein anderes u. die bremsen....


----------



## Luke-VTT (10. November 2011)

Manitou rulez  schöner Klassiker


----------



## barbarissima (10. November 2011)

Das Blau ist ja der Hammer


----------



## sluette (11. November 2011)

-FELIX- schrieb:


> mein helius dh 01 als enduro touren bike aufgebaut mittlerweile ist aber ein monarch dämpfer verbaut.....ich liebe es!!!



schöne kiste, das 01er DH hatte ich auch mal. 
ich würd's heute gerne mal mit nem aktuelle AM vergleichen.


----------



## LeichteGranate (18. November 2011)

Moin Leute,

hier mal mein frisch aufgebautes Helius AC. Morgen steht die erste Fahrt an.





Gute Nacht und schönes Wochenende!


----------



## trailterror (18. November 2011)

AC mit coil dämpfer...hab ich glaub ich hier noch nicht gesehen


----------



## nollak (18. November 2011)

Sieht aber sehr schick aus. Aber vom Aufbau auch eher Abfahrtsorientiertes Trailbike hät ich mal gesagt.


----------



## dr.juggles (18. November 2011)

sauschönes ac haste da moritz. dein gelbes war aber auch schick.
bereue es langsam fast doch kein raw genommen zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (18. November 2011)

Gefällt!


----------



## PiR4Te (19. November 2011)

Sauber! Berichte mal, hast ja jetz den Vergleich zwischen Luft und Coil im AC. 

Gruss


----------



## stuk (19. November 2011)

sehr schön und gut ist es


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2011)

sieht klasse aus


----------



## c_w (19. November 2011)

Sieht das da am Ober- und Unterrohr in der Nähe des Steuerrohrs nur auf dem Bild so komisch aus oder ist da was?


----------



## Kontragonist (19. November 2011)

Ist das Lemmy von Motörhead auf der Gabel?
In jedem Fall ein schickes Teil, der Hocker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Parolli (20. November 2011)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> hier mal mein frisch aufgebautes Helius AC. Morgen steht die erste Fahrt an.
> 
> ...



Hi, das mit dem Stickerkit auf der Gabel würd mich auch interresieren! Wo gibts denn sowas zu kaufen?

Gruß


----------



## dr.juggles (20. November 2011)

gibts sowas nicht von geoff mcfetridge für die rock shox totem?


----------



## digger235 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich reih' mich mal ein.
N' FR 03.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Dezember 2011)

welche größe ist das?





LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> hier mal mein frisch aufgebautes Helius AC. Morgen steht die erste Fahrt an.
> 
> ...


----------



## provester (10. Dezember 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> welche größe ist das?



Und vor allem, was ist das für ein Bash??? (gefällt)


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. Dezember 2011)

truvativ....glaub ich


----------



## Splash (11. Dezember 2011)

Das sieht nach dem Truvativ Stylo Bash aus ...


----------



## provester (11. Dezember 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Das sieht nach dem Truvativ Stylo Bash aus ...



DANKE. (da diese verd*** MRP 2x immer noch nicht lieferbar ist, brauch ich langsam mal ne Alternative..)


----------



## trailterror (11. Dezember 2011)

ich frustrier auch immer wieder wegen der lieferzeiten 

meine x guide kommt auch net an 

am meisten jedoch wegen der sattelstütze...


----------



## lassereinböng (12. Dezember 2011)

provester schrieb:


> DANKE. (da diese verd*** MRP 2x immer noch nicht lieferbar ist, brauch ich langsam mal ne Alternative..)



ich hab eine seit einem monat hier rumliegen. passt nur leider nicht an meinen rahmen weil ich die falsche bestellt habe

wenn du eine mit tretlagerklemmung brauchst, meld dich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (12. Dezember 2011)

Passt denn tretlagerklemmung quasi nicht an jeden rahmen?


----------



## sluette (12. Dezember 2011)

provester schrieb:


> DANKE. (da diese verd*** MRP 2x immer noch nicht lieferbar ist, brauch ich langsam mal ne Alternative..)



also ich habe mein MRP 2X mit ISCG05 seit letzter woche am bike... support your local dealer würde ich sagen...



trailterror schrieb:


> Passt denn tretlagerklemmung quasi nicht an jeden rahmen?



nach meiner erfahrung passt *keine *KeFü in kombination mit *3-fach GXP Truvative / SRAM kurbeln* ans AM. egal ob HS ISCG oder 03 / 05 ISGC. meine vermutung habe ich schon oft gepostet, NICOLAI baut alle ISCG platten plan zum innenlagergehäuse, was nicht dem standard (verlinkte zeichnung ist in inch bemasst) entspricht. somit liegen die KeFüs immer 2mm zu weit aussen, was bei Shimano HT2 kein problem ist. 
anfang januar kommt mein 2-fach spider für die X0 kurbel, bei dem das kleine ritzel 2mm weiter aussen sitzt. ich hoffe das die X0 dann passt. solange fahre ich noch meine olle shimano XT kurbel, die passt ohne murren...

da sollte man mal einen eigenen thread für aufmachen...


----------



## trailterror (12. Dezember 2011)

Okay, danke für deine aussage 

D.h. X9 2x10 kurbel mit gxp tretlager und x guide tretlagerkefü müsste aber kein problem sein?


----------



## sluette (12. Dezember 2011)

das hoffe ich! 
ansonsten habe ich hier ne nagelneue 3x10 X0 kurbel + 2x10 spider mit denen ich nix anfangen kann...


----------



## provester (12. Dezember 2011)

@ sluette

hast Du die HS-ISCG oder normal? 

Mein Rahmen hat die HS ISCG und das sieht ohne Führung schon eng aus zum kleinen Blatt.. bin mir halt nicht sicher ob ich evtl. nicht gleich eine mit Tretlagerklemmung nehmen soll 

hast Du evtl. auch ein Bild?


----------



## trailterror (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mich nit der HS iscg auch nicht getraut eine 03er iscg kefü zu bestellen....ich hab die klemmvariante genommen und hoff, dass es da mit sram kurbel ung gxp tretlager keine probleme gibt...

Sluette hat nicht die iscg hs variante, sondern ein adapter welcher mit iscg 03/05 kompatibel ist...


----------



## sluette (12. Dezember 2011)

sowohl als auch, das macht kein unterschied.
seitdem ich das ISCG 03/05 design von NICOLAI kenne weiss ich nicht warum die überhaupt eine HS ISCG anbieten. die HS sollte ohne probleme auch an die ISCG 03/05 platte passen. 
meiner meinung passen SRAM / Truvative kurbeln mit GXP innenlager mit keinenm KeFü design. wenn ich das richtig verstanden haben wird beim GXP design die positionierung der kurbelwelle durch das lager auf der "nicht-antriebsseite" realisiert. 
wenn du nun eine KeFü mit innenlagerklemmung montierst, kommt die lagerschale zwar weiter raus, aber kurbel bleibt an der gleichen stelle. s.h. es macht überhaupt keinen unterschied für die position der kurbel ob du eine KeKü mit innenlagerklemmung oder mit ISCG 03/05 hast. also max. hast du einen vorteil weil die schrauben der ISCG nicht 0,1....0,3 (whatever) mm hervorstehen, aber ich glaube das ist vernachlässigbar.
die HT2 klemmung von shimano passiert anders, hier werden beide krubeln gegen die innenlager verspannt. wenn du hier eine KeFü mit innenlagerklemmung montierst (oder auch einen e-type umwerfer) musst du ja den spacer weglassen damit du die gleiche lagerbreite behältst.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2011)

Fahre chainguide von Bionicon, passt


----------



## provester (12. Dezember 2011)

fahre shimano (slx) mit entsprechenden HTII Lagern, von daher sollte es mit der Montage über die Lagerschalen ohne Probleme passen.. würde allerdings lieber die ISCG nutzen wenn ich sie den schon habe - glaub aber das wird zu eng (HS ISCG)..

Hat jemand evtl. Erfahrungen damit (Shimano 2fach, HS ISCG + ISCG Kettenführung?) - wollte die MRP bald mal ordern (wenn es sie denn mal gibt)..

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (12. Dezember 2011)

Mit der commander gehts anscheinend....

Fährt keiner sram gxp tretlager mit tretlagerkefü?? Geht das?

Ich würde natürlich auch lieber iscg 03 kefü fahrn, aber naja...


----------



## lassereinböng (12. Dezember 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Passt denn tretlagerklemmung quasi nicht an jeden rahmen?




hatte ich auch gedacht. allerdings ist die grundplatte auf der rückseite teilweise ausgefräst so das es in meinem fall nicht mit der iscg aufnahme gepasst hat. es liegt zwar ein spacer dabei, allerdings war die grundplatte dann zu nah am kleinen kettenblatt.


----------



## trailterror (12. Dezember 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> das hoffe ich!
> ansonsten habe ich hier ne nagelneue 3x10 X0 kurbel + 2x10 spider mit denen ich nix anfangen kann...



Setzt du denn trotz deiner bedenken auf sram/truvativ kurbeln? Welche version der mrp haste dir zugelegt (03 oder 05)?


----------



## trailterror (12. Dezember 2011)

lassereinböng schrieb:


> hatte ich auch gedacht. allerdings ist die grundplatte auf der rückseite teilweise ausgefräst so das es in meinem fall nicht mit der iscg aufnahme gepasst hat. es liegt zwar ein spacer dabei, allerdings war die grundplatte dann zu nah am kleinen kettenblatt.



Und wie hast du das problem gelöst?


----------



## lassereinböng (12. Dezember 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Und wie hast du das problem gelöst?



garnicht. das ding liegt jetzt hier rum


----------



## sluette (12. Dezember 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Setzt du denn trotz deiner bedenken auf sram/truvativ kurbeln? Welche version der mrp haste dir zugelegt (03 oder 05)?



ich habe eine ISCG 05, an dem adapter passt aber auch 03, das haben die jungs ganz gut gelöst. die platte kann man ja vom rahmen abschrauben, wenn's also mit dem 2fach x0 spider immer noch nicht passt werde ich wohl von der ISCG platte 1mm runter drehen, dann sollte es auf jeden fall passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. Dezember 2011)

ich mach mal in der Helius-"Galerie" weiter.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2011)

was ist denn das schwarze in der Ecke, auf dem stuhl  ein neues Projekt?


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was ist denn das schwarze in der Ecke, auf dem stuhl  ein neues Projekt?



ein low-budget/restebike für meinen Sohn.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2011)

dachte schon du baust dir ein AFR auf


----------



## wavekiter (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi hi ha ha, das Christkind war da   






Helius AM - Titanium anodized, orange anodized
AFR Unterrohr
1.5'' Steuerrohr mit CaneCreek Angleset -1 Grad
CCDB mit RCS 350 Titanium Spring
Hammerschmidt mit Nicolai Pimp Kit


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Dezember 2011)

krasse farben. dämpfer bitte drehen...


----------



## wavekiter (13. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dämpfer bitte drehen



klar, von wegen gedaempfte masse...
hab's bisher noch nicht gemacht, da der daempfer von nicolai so eingebaut wurde, und ich zuerst ueberpruefen wollte, dass umgedreht der piggy bei voller kompression das unterrohr nicht beruehrt.
Weisst du, ob der platz reicht? (warum bauen die nicolai jungs den daempfer ab werk "falsch herum" ein?


----------



## nollak (13. Dezember 2011)

Weil du so den "Vorteil" hast zum Feder wechsel nur eine Schraube lösen zu müssen.


----------



## zupaphil (13. Dezember 2011)

seeehr geil!! gefällt mir extrem gut!!! 




wavekiter schrieb:


> Hi hi ha ha, das Christkind war da
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## der-gute (13. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> krasse farben. dämpfer bitte drehen...



passt das dann überhaupt mit dem Federteller des Federbeins an der Wippe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> passt das dann überhaupt mit dem Federteller des Federbeins an der Wippe?



warum nicht ? 






 sieht so viel dynamischer aus.


----------



## der-gute (13. Dezember 2011)

sah am rahmen so knapp aus...


----------



## Luke-VTT (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich find Piggy unten ja sinnvoller. Bessere Schwerpunktlage und mehr Platz um an die - gerade am CCDB ja sehr zahlreichen - Einstellknöpfe zu gelangen. Aber die Diskussion ist ja so alt wie der Piggy


----------



## sluette (13. Dezember 2011)

wavekiter schrieb:


> Hi hi ha ha, das Christkind war da



krasse kiste, sehr mutig. da hast du den order generator ja mal ordentlich ran genommen. 
man kann ganz gut den farbunterschied an fräs- und schweissteilen erkennen, finde ich aber nicht schlimm. das titanelox wirkt auf den bildern auch ein wenig wie bronze elox.


----------



## wavekiter (13. Dezember 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> da hast du den order generator ja mal ordentlich ran genommen



Nix order generator... alles telefonisch mit Vinc und (vorher) Stefan konfiguriert... 
Danke an dieser Stelle noch an Nicolai fuer die Beratung


----------



## Fledermausland (13. Dezember 2011)

absolut geil der titanelox rahmen mit tiquilla sunrise druckstreben. der farbverlauf sieht echt gut und irgendwie gewollt aus bei der farbe 
was allerdings gar überhaupt nicht geht ist die zugführung auf dem oberrohr???warum dass??


----------



## Rhombus (13. Dezember 2011)

remote seatpost


----------



## Fledermausland (13. Dezember 2011)

das weiß ich wohl wofür die führung ist, aber warum nicht wie immer unter dem oberrohr, sondern oben drufff?


----------



## Rhombus (13. Dezember 2011)

Weil Er's kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (13. Dezember 2011)

Die Remotleitung oder Zug kann man doch problemlos unten am Oberrohr verlegen, warum also oben auf dem Oberrohr die Halterungen, das will mir ebenfalls nicht einleuchten?


----------



## wavekiter (13. Dezember 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Die Remotleitung oder Zug kann man doch problemlos unten am Oberrohr verlegen, warum also oben auf dem Oberrohr die Halterungen, das will mir ebenfalls nicht einleuchten?



Ich werde den RASE seatpost verbauen.
Bei diesem geht der kabelzug fuer die remote waagrecht von der stuetze weg.
Bei meinem alten bike (bei welchem ich kabelfuehrung UNTER dem oberrohr hatte) war nach kurzer Zeit der Rahmen seitlich aufgescheuert.

Deshalb sind die halterungen nun OBEN auf dem oberrohr drauf, wo keine scheuerstellen enstehen koennen. Das kabel vom rase kriegst du nicht anstaendig unten aufs rohr.


----------



## reflux (27. Dezember 2011)

+
xfusion velvet gabel 140mm schwarz
xfusion dämpfer
xtr 960 kurbel
american classic naben + dtswiss 430 felgen
tune würger in rot
ritchey v5 pedale rot
reset lager rot
reset 118 steuersatz rot

und das hoffentlich demnächst auch noch zusammengebaut

um nen neuen nicolai aufkleber muss ich mich auch noch kümmern


----------



## wildbiker (28. Dezember 2011)

Decals?? Hier: http://apliquet.dbap.de/index.php?screen=dstore.overview&mpid=776&sid=1

 oder http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/25383?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]


----------



## richard.a (30. Dezember 2011)

eins für alles.....


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Dezember 2011)

reflux schrieb:


> +
> xfusion velvet gabel 140mm schwarz
> xfusion dämpfer
> xtr 960 kurbel
> ...



Sieht nach Rohloff-Ausfallende aus ... weil Du was von Naben schreibst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (30. Dezember 2011)

In das Ausfallende passen doch auch normale Naben.


----------



## reflux (31. Dezember 2011)

sattelstütze+sattel werden noch getauscht
so wie es da steht sind es 12,25kg

bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich bei 27,2er stütze bleibe(sieht zu schmal aus?!) oder auf 30,0mm gehe-was meint ihr?


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Dezember 2011)

Wäre nicht 31,6 richtig? Schickes Rad. Was für eine Gabel ist das?


----------



## reflux (31. Dezember 2011)

nein,
das ist ganz komisch
eigentlich 30,0 erst ab größe xl
ich hab den gebraucht gekauft-ich weiß nicht, ob da was kustom ist

das ist die neue x-fusion velvet gabel
mit 140mm


----------



## evel (31. Dezember 2011)

30,9 mm bei XL !? hat mei AM zumindest in der größe





reflux schrieb:


> nein,
> das ist ganz komisch
> eigentlich 30,0 erst ab größe xl
> ich hab den gebraucht gekauft-ich weiß nicht, ob da was kustom ist
> ...


----------



## trailterror (31. Dezember 2011)

In XL ist der sitzrohrdurchmesser anders als bei den restlichen grössen


----------



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2011)

früher ja...wegen der Stabilität hat z.B. mein Argon FR XL ein 30.0 Sitzrohr bei 34.9 Aussendurchmesser.
ziemlich schade wegen der Teleskop-Stützen...
wobei ich das mit dem Zweiradmeister meines Vertrauens auf 30.9, also Reverb-kompatibel aufgerieben hab. nicolai macht das leider nicht...

aktuell in den Techsheets hat das AM 31.6 und in XL 30.9, ebenso das Argon


----------



## reflux (31. Dezember 2011)

aber mit reduzierhülse kannste ja eine 27,2er einbauen


----------



## tmac111 (31. Dezember 2011)

Eins für vieles:


----------



## evel (31. Dezember 2011)

@ tmac111 chic chic was wiegt dein AM ? hast du schon ein paar Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (31. Dezember 2011)

tmac111 schrieb:


> Eins für vieles:









 ganz genau...


----------



## paradox (31. Dezember 2011)

fast perfekt aufgebaut!

super schick


----------



## Dutshlander (31. Dezember 2011)

tmac111 schrieb:


> Eins für vieles:
> 
> (fast) zu viel für Eins
> Top sowas hatte ich sooooo Gewünscht vom nicolaus


----------



## provester (31. Dezember 2011)

jetzt weiß ich wie meins mit schwarzer Gabel aussieht 

Gewicht dürfte interessant sein mit 1x 10 und ohne Vario-Stütze..


----------



## Luke-VTT (31. Dezember 2011)

Sehr geiles AM


----------



## stuk (31. Dezember 2011)

ich mag dieses titan-elox
viel spaß damit

mfg und guten rutsch euch allen


----------



## dr.juggles (31. Dezember 2011)

tmac titan elox und grün extra love ist immer wieder 
schnörkelloser, cleaner aufbau.

ist das ein L?

dann musst du ja 2m und größer sein bei der aktuellen diskussion hier im forum. alle bis 1,95m fahren ja M


----------



## Harry-88 (31. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ganz genau...



das sieht ja fast aus wie meins wen mein lrs next woche rdy ist


----------



## checkb (1. Januar 2012)

> Gewicht dürfte interessant sein mit 1x 10 und ohne Vario-Stütze..



Würde mich auch interessieren.

Gesundes Neues 2012, checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (2. Januar 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> das sieht ja fast aus wie meins wen mein lrs next woche rdy ist


 .


----------



## Martin1508 (2. Januar 2012)

tmac111 schrieb:


> Eins für vieles:


 

So, jetzt aber.

Schööööön!


----------



## delahero (2. Januar 2012)

tmac111 schrieb:


> Eins für vieles:



Was ist denn das für ein Kettenblatt bitte?


----------



## nollak (2. Januar 2012)

Sieht ne bisschen nach Carbocage aus.


----------



## gemeinling (2. Januar 2012)

eins für runter...


----------



## tmac111 (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

um mal auf ein paar Fragen von euch einzugehen:


Der Rahmen ist Größe L mit 45mm Vorbau. Ich selbst bin 1.86m und ich finde es perfekt. Sehr wendig & agil. Geht bergauf, wie bergab bisher sehr gut.
Gewicht: Das Bike ist aktuell noch nicht mit den endgültigen Parts bestückt. Das Gewicht liegt derzeit bei 13,6kg.
Es fehlt z.B. noch eine Vario Sattelstütze und andere Reifen.
Kettenblatt ist von Carbocage mit 32 Zähnen
Bremsleitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evel (2. Januar 2012)

fette Lautsprecher 


gemeinling schrieb:


> eins für runter...


----------



## gemeinling (2. Januar 2012)

evel schrieb:


> fette Lautsprecher




vor 15 jahren selbst gebaut ;-)


----------



## trailterror (2. Januar 2012)

@tmac&gemeinling

Find eure bike's zum anknabbern


----------



## evel (2. Januar 2012)

peerless !


gemeinling schrieb:


> vor 15 jahren selbst gebaut ;-)


----------



## gemeinling (2. Januar 2012)

o.T lieber per pm


----------



## Harry-88 (2. Januar 2012)

tmac111 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> um mal auf ein paar Fragen von euch einzugehen:
> 
> ...



da hoffe ich doch das ich nicht GANZ weit davon weg bin


----------



## CYBO (2. Januar 2012)

tmac111 schrieb:


> Eins für vieles:


Schöner Bock Tim!


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Januar 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> da hoffe ich doch das ich nicht GANZ weit davon weg bin



dann kommst du mal zu mir um *genau* zu wiegen.


----------



## blutbuche (3. Januar 2012)

@tmac : zum verlieben , dein bike !!  !


----------



## GeEk (7. Januar 2012)

Endlich ist es fertig, mein neues Helius AM!!!









Ich habe mich hier etwas an nuts definig All-Mountain-Projekt orientiert. In Sachen Farbgebung habe ich beim Helius AM vom Sepprheingauner gegaunert 

Grüße,

der GeEk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (7. Januar 2012)

GeEk schrieb:


> Endlich ist es fertig, mein neues Helius AM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schick. 

Der Blickwinkel der Fotos verzehrt nen bißchen und ich bin neugierig.   - Ist Größe Medium, richtig?
- Der Vector von Syntace, welche Breite? Überlege gerade, ob ich evtl. etwas breiter fahren möchte. Zur Zeit fahre ich den Vector Carbon mit 680mm.


----------



## GeEk (7. Januar 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Sehr schick.
> 
> Der Blickwinkel der Fotos verzehrt nen bißchen und ich bin neugierig.   - Ist Größe Medium, richtig?
> - Der Vector von Syntace, welche Breite? Überlege gerade, ob ich evtl. etwas breiter fahren möchte. Zur Zeit fahre ich den Vector Carbon mit 680mm.



Ich hab das Foto eben "auf die Schnelle" gemacht, wenn hier mal wieder die Sonne scheint mach ich nochmal etwas bessere Bilder...

Ja, ist Größe M.
Als Lenker hab ich den Syntace Vector DH mit 780mm. Ich fahr an meinem ION seit 2 Jahren einen Boobar mit 780mm und hab mich an diese breiten "Geweihe" gewöhnt


----------



## PiR4Te (7. Januar 2012)

@GeEk: Traumhaft! Echt super!


----------



## Brickowski (7. Januar 2012)

Sehr geil! Gewicht sollte auch interessant sein,...mit 1-Fach, normaler Stütze und den Conti MKs...! Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## Luke-VTT (8. Januar 2012)

Extrem geiles AM!


----------



## chorge (8. Januar 2012)

Schick!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Januar 2012)

Brickowski schrieb:


> normaler Stütze ! Was wiegt es denn?



hmm ? Is doch ne Reverb verbaut.


----------



## sluette (8. Januar 2012)

sooo, ich warte zwar noch auf den X0 2fach spider, ansonsten ist die kiste aber ready to race (und ich nach 2 1/2 wochen grippe, husten, etc. auch) 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ge!st (8. Januar 2012)

ein klasse Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (8. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hmm ? Is doch ne Reverb verbaut.



tatsächlich  da hat der Würger mich irritiert und die späte Uhrzeit ihr Übriges getan!


----------



## evel (8. Januar 2012)

**** ich brauch ein neuen Bildschirm


sluette schrieb:


> sooo, ich warte zwar noch auf den X0 2fach spider, ansonsten ist die kiste aber ready to race (und ich nach 2 1/2 wochen grippe, husten, etc. auch)


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2012)

Sehr sehr schön 
Würde auf jedenfall bei den ersten Ausfahrten, wenn es dreckig und trocken ist, die Leitungsführung an der Dämpferaufnahme am großen Bogen der Leitung im Auge behalten. Wenns denn beim Einfedern irgendwo angeht.
Staub an der Leitung schmiergelt recht schnell furchen ins Alu

G.


----------



## chorge (8. Januar 2012)

Wunderschönes Bike!!!


----------



## trailterror (8. Januar 2012)




----------



## dr.juggles (8. Januar 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Wunderschönes Bike!!!



das puky 

ist der hinterbau raw oder pfeilsilber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (8. Januar 2012)

vom puky? der ist rot...
der vom AM ist RAW


----------



## Martin1508 (8. Januar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> vom puky? der ist rot...
> der vom AM ist RAW


 
So, und nicht anders!

Großartig


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Januar 2012)

GeEk schrieb:


> Endlich ist es fertig, mein neues Helius AM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geil !


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Januar 2012)

Also mir gefällt's    !!!


----------



## Harry-88 (10. Januar 2012)

echt geiler hobel 

aber warum nicht den hebel rechts für die reverb ? würde cleaner aussehen und bei x-ups würde nichts stören


----------



## Luke-VTT (10. Januar 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> echt geiler hobel
> 
> aber warum nicht den hebel rechts für die reverb ? würde cleaner aussehen und bei x-ups würde nichts stören



Ich nehme an, der Symmetrie wegen. Da er vorne 1fach fährt, ist dort kein Trigger für die Schaltung notwendig und also mehr Platz. Abgesehen avon: cleaner als mit Matchmaker gehts nimmer


----------



## Harry-88 (11. Januar 2012)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, der Symmetrie wegen. Da er vorne 1fach fährt, ist dort kein Trigger für die Schaltung notwendig und also mehr Platz. Abgesehen avon: cleaner als mit Matchmaker gehts nimmer



ja fahre ja auch 1 fach vorne  nur bin derzeit am überlegen ob ich mir eine für rechts oder links hohle oder eine kind shock mit hebel am stattel damit ich eine leitung weniger hab


----------



## Luke-VTT (11. Januar 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> ja fahre ja auch 1 fach vorne  nur bin derzeit am überlegen ob ich mir eine für rechts oder links hohle oder eine kind shock mit hebel am stattel damit ich eine leitung weniger hab



Stimmt ja. Ich habe übrigens noch gar nicht zu Deinem AM gratuliert, da war ich gerade in Urlaub und hab zwar die Bilder gesehen aber nicht gepostet. Hammer Teil. 

Schöner finde ich den Hebel links wenn man einfach fährt. Es sei denn man fährt komplett SRAM Matchmaker. Dann siehts eh immer klasse aus. Ich würde letztlich die Ergonomie entscheiden lassen. Ich bin am Testrad mal den Hebel links gefahren und hatte überhaupt keine Problem damit. Ich denke, man gewöhnt sich schnell an egal welche Hebelposition.
Der direkte Vergleich Reverb vs. KS hat bei mir übrigens das Fazit hinterlassen: sch**ß auf die zusätzliche Leitung und das vollere Cockpit, Remote ist überlegen, da man die Sattelabsenkung auch in Fahrsituationen nutzen kann, wo man die Hände nicht vom Lenker nehmen will. Tatsächlich hat mir das Verstellen am Stützenkopf in rumpligen Passagen schon einige sehr unsichere und unsaubere Momente auf dem Bike eingebracht


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2012)

Ich find ja ohne Kabel und etwas vorrausschauend besser Wenn man immer wechselt zwischen den beiden Versionen, greift man halt bis zur Gewöhnung erstmal immer mal wieder ins Leere am Lenker
Und 150mm sind auch noch zum Vorziehen...wenn man keine Rase hat.

G.


----------



## GeEk (11. Januar 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> ja fahre ja auch 1 fach vorne  nur bin derzeit am überlegen ob ich mir eine für rechts oder links hohle oder eine kind shock mit hebel am stattel damit ich eine leitung weniger hab



Ich hab 'ne Reverb mit Matchmaker für Rechts, die dann aber Links montiert. So ist der Knopf dann unter dem Lenker und man kann das Bike auch z.B. für den Laufrad Ein/Ausbau auf den Kopf (sprich Lenker und Sattel) stellen. 

Die gefahr dass ich X-Ups in naher Zukunft machen werde sehe ich z.Z. nicht Von daher stört mich das auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (11. Januar 2012)

Ich hab micb bei meiner zweiten variostütze wieder gegen remote entschieden; in verschieden situationen ists mit dem hebep zwa schon schneller/sicherer...aber wenn man vorausschauend fährt un deinem die sekunden egal sind, so bevorzuge ich ohne R. Der kabel und der zusätzliche overload des cockpits stört mich zu sehr. Zudrm kann man die stützen schnell und einfach tauschen


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Januar 2012)

*Leute* da wir gearde bei der Reverb sind... 
welche leitungs länge in cm. habt ihr verbaut bei der Rahmengr. M. 

das Rad von meinem Schwager bekommt eine Reverb Stütze.


----------



## frfreshman (11. Januar 2012)

GeEk schrieb:


> Ich hab 'ne Reverb mit Matchmaker für Rechts, die dann aber Links montiert. So ist Knopf dann unter dem Lenker und man kann das Bike auch z.B. für den Laufrad Ein/Ausbau auf den Kopf (sprich leker und Sattel) stellen.



Genau so hab ich es auch gemacht!


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Januar 2012)

mit remote ist geil, aber wenn man für den parkbesuch ne ottonormalstütze reinmachen will, is essig ohne umbauaktion bei der reverb :-(


----------



## Harry-88 (12. Januar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> mit remote ist geil, aber wenn man für den parkbesuch ne ottonormalstütze reinmachen will, is essig ohne umbauaktion bei der reverb :-(



kan doch für den park drin bleiben ....sehe klein sinn  die auszubauen


----------



## trailterror (12. Januar 2012)

Macht aber vor allem wenig sinn sie drin zu lassen 

Das teure ding muss man im park nicht unbedingt gefährden...


----------



## Timmy35 (12. Januar 2012)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit einer Remote-Stütze in Winterberg?
Ich mache mir da Sorgen mit den Einhaken am Lift und dem Leitungsabgang bei der Reverb.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Januar 2012)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit einer Remote-Stütze in Winterberg?
> Ich mache mir da Sorgen mit den Einhaken am Lift und dem Leitungsabgang bei der Reverb.



ganz genau


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Januar 2012)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit einer Remote-Stütze in Winterberg?
> Ich mache mir da Sorgen mit den Einhaken am Lift und dem Leitungsabgang bei der Reverb.




Bei der Rase Mamba gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wavekiter (12. Januar 2012)

Hatte am wochenende endlich gelegenheit, mein neues AM in adequater umgebung zu bewegen 






Der eine oder andere von euch kennt wahrscheinlich den ausblick


----------



## -FELIX- (12. Januar 2012)

sehr schönes bike!!


----------



## dr.juggles (12. Januar 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> kan doch für den park drin bleiben ....sehe klein sinn  die auszubauen



ich hab eher angst um die schöne stütze.
wenn da in winterberg zb das schwere nicoblei komplett am sattel hängt, weiß ich nicht, ob das der stütze gut tut?


----------



## Ge!st (12. Januar 2012)

Jo schickes AM.

Den Dämpfer würde ich aber an deiner Stelle drehen, denn der CCDB lässt sich auch gedreht problemlos einstellen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Januar 2012)

Persönlich mag ich das Orangeelox nicht so, aber jeder wie er mag.



dr.juggles schrieb:


> ich hab eher angst um die schöne stütze.
> wenn da in winterberg zb das schwere nicoblei komplett am sattel hängt, weiß ich nicht, ob das der stütze gut tut?



Im Park braucht man keine Variostütze 
Da kommt bei mir nur eine Stummelstütze mit dem gleichen Sattel wie an der Vario rein.



Ge!st schrieb:


> Den Dämpfer würde ich aber an deiner Stelle drehen, denn der CCDB lässt sich auch gedreht problemlos einstellen.


----------



## der-gute (12. Januar 2012)

find das AM von wavekiter nicht hübsch

orange elox plus silberne gabel plus sattel plus...

keine Linie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (12. Januar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Persönlich mag ich das Orangeelox nicht so, aber jeder wie er mag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich würde ja auch lieber eine normale stütze im park nutzen, ABER hab kein bock jedesmal die reverb abzubauen.


----------



## Harry-88 (12. Januar 2012)

ja das mit dem lift hab ich vergessen ;/ dan doch lieber n kind shock ohne leitung ( kan man ja immernoch ändern ) und dan n normal für n park die derzeit drin ist und sattel


----------



## c_w (12. Januar 2012)

Hm, ne orangene Bomber wär' geil in dem Bike. Wenn das orange passt.


----------



## guru39 (12. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> find das AM von wavekiter nicht hübsch
> 
> orange elox plus silberne gabel plus sattel plus...
> 
> keine Linie.



Ein Baik muss nicht hübsch sein um zu funktionieren


----------



## Ge!st (12. Januar 2012)

Da hat Guru recht, die Funktion ist das Entscheidende, die Optik, ist Geschmacksache. Nichts gegen Schwarz, habe selbst ein Bike fast ganz in Schwarz, aber irgendwie ist das auch ein bisschen langweilig und ich bin mittlerweile für mehr Mut zu Farben und Nicolai macht doch vieles möglich.

Ein Bike mit ganz vielen Farben, so aller Regenbogen, wer doch echt mal geil


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> find das AM von wavekiter nicht hübsch
> 
> orange elox plus silberne gabel plus sattel plus...
> 
> keine Linie.



Die Gabel bring halt ein wenig Unruhe ins Gesmatbild, von der schönen Farbkombi, rein. Aber wenn er nun mal die hat, dann ist die halt  mal drin. Extra nommal 800 Euro nur wegen der Optik auszugen wäre schon krass Einfach ein wenig durch den Dreck fahren und dann nimmer waschen, dann fällts garnimmer auf

G.


----------



## stuk (13. Januar 2012)

ich mag orange auch nicht unbedingt (aber da ist Geschmackssache vom Besitzer)
Das Rad gefällt mir trotzdem sehr gut, um die Gabel optisch stimmiger zu bekommen würde ich es mal mit grauen Nicolai-Decals auf dem Rahmen versuchen und die blauen von der Gabel gegen schwarze (gibts bei Toxo..) tauschen.
mfg


----------



## Ge!st (13. Januar 2012)

Der Vorschlag mit den Aufklebern auf Rahmen und Gabel klingt gut, vielleicht noch Sattel in Schwarz, aber das sind Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> ja das mit dem lift hab ich vergessen ;/ dan doch lieber n kind shock ohne leitung ( kan man ja immernoch ändern ) und dan n normal für n park die derzeit drin ist und sattel



und genau das  mit dem Hebel geht noch weniger  zb. bei der Winterberger Liftaufhängung.


----------



## Splash (13. Januar 2012)

Das Teil hast Du aber schneller gegen ne herkömmliche Sattelstütze getauscht, als wenn Du die Leitung immer wieder raus friemeln musst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wavekiter (13. Januar 2012)

Danke Euch allen fuer die rueckmeldungen.

Noch ein paar anmerkungen:

* Gabel: Hatte ich halt schon, wollte zuerst mal probieren, wie die Talas tut in dem setup.
Eindruecke: Kann mit dem CCDB hinten absolut nicht mithalten. Absenkung brauchts auch nicht beim AM (da war ich echt ueberrascht, ganz anders als bei meinem alten bike... )
Conclusion: fliegt raus, wird gegen eine Lyrik Coil DH getauscht (die nehm ich in weiss, mal schauen, wie's wirkt)

* Sattelstuetze: Ich hab sehr lange beine fuer meine groesse (87cm bei 180cm). Die Rase taugt mir deshalb sehr. Hab sie mit einer Airwings huelse verbaut, um die noetige einstecktiefe zu erreichen. Da sie fast vollstaendig versenkt werden kann (im gegensatz zur reverb), passt's schon im park.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2012)

wavekiter schrieb:


> wird gegen eine Lyrik Coil DH getauscht



gute entscheidung... dann gefällts auch mir


----------



## Harry-88 (13. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> und genau das  mit dem Hebel geht noch weniger  zb. bei der Winterberger Liftaufhängung.




ja schon aber beim C. Rize hat es gepasst ,war aber sehr eng hab danach immer n ander Stütze für n Park gehabt ! Na gut ausser für Willingen da bin ich ja sogar mal hochgefahren 

Die Reverb ist einfach n heißes Teil nur echt keine lust die immer auszubauen  ausser für Willingen wen ich 5min in der Gondel pennen


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2012)

dann also immer Willingen. 

* KEINE Warteschlange 
* schneller Lift bzw. riesen Gondel.
* bester Bikepark.


----------



## Harry-88 (13. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dann also immer Willingen.
> 
> * KEINE Warteschlange
> * schneller Lift bzw. riesen Gondel.
> * bester Bikepark.




eig. ja vorallem meist "leer " 

ber w-berg hat auch seinen reiz 

oder einfach was einfallen lassen   hab d so n idee werd mich versuchen am we dranzusetzten wen ich auffer maloche bin


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> Oder einfach was einfallen lassen   hab d so n idee werd mich versuchen am we dranzusetzten wen ich auffer maloche bin



wat denn ? bikeprak in bottrop


----------



## Harry-88 (13. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wat denn ? bikeprak in bottrop



neh privat shuttelverkehr für w-berg nie wieder warteschlangen 

p,s, hab nächste woche frei könnte dan mal rumkommen zum wiegen und fachsimpeln


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> p,s, hab nächste woche frei könnte dan mal rumkommen zum wiegen und fachsimpeln



und mal bessere fotos machen.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2012)

Gleich geht es mit den Skiies raus zum Pistenwedeln (lerne noch das mit den zwei Brettern unter den Füssen  ) aber irgendwie kann ich es gar nicht mehr erwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeEk (14. Januar 2012)

Nochmal zum Thema Reverb:

Ist das normal, dass man sie in der unteren Stellung raus ziehen kann (federt auch wieder zurück) oder muss ich hier nochmal entlüften o.Ä.


----------



## Timmy35 (14. Januar 2012)

Ob das Normal ist, weiß ich nicht. Meine macht das aber auch. Ich glaube aber, dass sie das am Anfang nicht gemacht hat. Stört mich aber nicht, solange der Rest funktioniert.


----------



## Vostep (16. Januar 2012)

zum Thema Varisattelstütze
ich hab seit nem Jahr ne Blacx, bin super zufrieden damit. Hab sie gekauft weil der Zug fest am Rahmen ist und nicht am Sattelrohr streift und weil ich die Zughülle farblich austauschen kann. Mein Händler hatte mir abgeraten bezüglich Qualität, hab sie aber trotzdem gekauft. Mitlerweile hat er sich eines besseren belehren lassen und empfiehlt sie seinen Kunden da er mit den Reverb schon mehrfach Probleme hatte.


----------



## Martin1508 (16. Januar 2012)

Vostep schrieb:


> zum Thema Varisattelstütze
> ich hab seit nem Jahr ne Blacx, bin super zufrieden damit. Hab sie gekauft weil der Zug fest am Rahmen ist und nicht am Sattelrohr streift und weil ich die Zughülle farblich austauschen kann. Mein Händler hatte mir abgeraten bezüglich Qualität, hab sie aber trotzdem gekauft. Mitlerweile hat er sich eines besseren belehren lassen und empfiehlt sie seinen Kunden da er mit den Reverb schon mehrfach Probleme hatte.


 
Moin,

hab mir das Dingen mal im Netz angeschaut. Sieht super aus und macht einen guten Eindruck. Toller Tipp.

Grüße


----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2012)

net mainz


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Januar 2012)

schön das von den auch noch welche gehen...  
dachte jetzt setzten alle  auf ION 18 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (17. Januar 2012)

Sehr geil, das elox-blau.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Januar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr geil, das elox-blau.



*hust* 

der, der immer über -N- elox herzieht...


----------



## san_andreas (17. Januar 2012)

Stooooop ! Ich ziehe nicht über N-Elox im allgemeinen her !
Die Eloxalfarben, die N als Rahmenfarbe anbietet, finde ich super !
Aber nur als Rahmenfarbe, am besten durchgehend und nicht mit andersfarbigem Hinterbau/Sitzstreben/Dämpferanlenkung, etc..
Grausam finde ich bunte Umlenkhebel, Lagerabdeckungen, etc..


----------



## Kontragonist (17. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> net mainz



Kein DM-Umwerfer? Ich ärger mich über mich selbst, weil ich bei meinem AC nicht darauf warten konnte und da hats einer extra abbestellt? Was solln das


----------



## Timmy35 (17. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht will er ja eine Hammerschmidt fahren? Aber sonst hast Du natürlich recht.


----------



## nollak (17. Januar 2012)

Farbkombi sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## Kontragonist (17. Januar 2012)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Vielleicht will er ja eine Hammerschmidt fahren? Aber sonst hast Du natürlich recht.



Ich hab ja auch die HS am AC. Aber inzwischen würde ich fast gerne wieder 2x9 fahren. Da speckt das AC schon ordentlich ab. Aber ich mag keine Schelle um das schöne Sitzrohr machen  da bleiben immer so unschöne Spuren. Also die Option hätt ich zumindest mitgenommen


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Januar 2012)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Vielleicht will er ja eine Hammerschmidt fahren? Aber sonst hast Du natürlich recht.



oder kein bock NUR den von N bearbeiteten x9 umwerfer fahren zu können/müssen?

nice das blau/schwarze!

hat sich das blau elox verändert? mein ultimativ geilstes blaues ist das vom sepp rheingauer, aber da kommt mir das blau etwas anders vor?

@gürü

gibt es von diesem hier schon was neues? ist ja fast ein klon von meinem? ist es schon aufgebaut?





mfg


----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> @gürü
> 
> gibt es von diesem hier schon was neues? ist ja fast ein klon von meinem? ist es schon aufgebaut?
> 
> ...



Manchmal verkaufe ich nur die Rahmen und der Kunde macht den Aufbau
selbst, so wie bei diesem.


----------



## Hans (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

bei den schönen Rahmen komm ich fast ins grübeln - soll ich meine Liteville 301 Mk10 Bestellung stornieren  

das grüne und blaue sind beides AC ?
was wiegen die Rahmen naggisch?
eine 160er ist halt beim AC leider nicht möglich und das AM ist halt schon eine Ecke schwerer 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (17. Januar 2012)

Hi Hans,
sowohl das blaue wie auch das grÃ¼ne ist jeweils ein Helius AM 

Das AC wiegt lt. Hersteller in GrÃ¶Ãe M 2600 g â ohne DÃ¤mpfer, Lack und alles


----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2012)

Hans schrieb:


> - soll ich meine Liteville 301 Mk10 Bestellung stornieren


----------



## Kontragonist (17. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


>



 Enthaltung 

Das 301 macht mich inzwischen auch ein bisschen geil  Wird jedes Jahr ein bisschen schöner  nur die Schweißnaht-Pornografie bleibt immer im Softcore-Genre


----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2012)

seit wann haben Cola-Dosen Schweißnähte


----------



## Kontragonist (17. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ne Cola-Dose will geh ich in den Edeka



Naja, da würde sicher der ein oder andere kontern: "Wenn ich nen Panzer will geh ich zum Militär"  

Zum Glück darf ja jeder da einkaufen, wo er mag  hab mich ja trotz meiner Eigenschaft als Kriegsdienstverweigerer selbst schon für zwei Panzer entschieden


----------



## Hans (17. Januar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Hi Hans,
> sowohl das blaue wie auch das grüne ist jeweils ein Helius AM
> 
> Das AC wiegt lt. Hersteller in Größe M 2600 g  ohne Dämpfer, Lack und alles




das AM mit dem Gewicht - ich würde morgen stornieren


----------



## evel (17. Januar 2012)

also ich hab mein 301 MK 9 zwei Monate gefahren dann hab ich es gegen ein AM getauscht und ich bereue es keine Minute 
Bei NICOLAI was soll ich sagen, ist der Ansabberfaktor um ein vielfaches höher


Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei den schönen Rahmen komm ich fast ins grübeln - soll ich meine Liteville 301 Mk10 Bestellung stornieren
> 
> ...


----------



## Kontragonist (17. Januar 2012)

Vermutlich wÃ¼rdest du das AM mit AC-Rohrsatz bekommen â¦ wenn du ein Trailbike mit (noch) mehr Federweg brauchst (brauchste nich) und ne Schaufel Kohlen drauflegen willst (willste nich). Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass das AC mit 150 und das 301 mit 160 mm sich nicht viel geben.

Und ich pinkel dem Guru und einigen anderen Kollegen hier mal in den Champagner und ziehe daraus die Schlussfolgerung: bleib beim 301 â effektiv verlÃ¤ngerst du mit einer Stornierung bloÃ die Watezeit.

PS: Sorry Leute! Zu meiner Entschuldigung: ich habe eine fiebrige ErkÃ¤ltung, man berÃ¼cksichtige daher verminderte ZurechnungsfÃ¤higkeit


----------



## Kontragonist (17. Januar 2012)

evel schrieb:


> Bei NICOLAI was soll ich sagen, ist der Ansabberfaktor um ein vielfaches höher



PPS: Definitiv  vorallem wenn man aus der Nähe sabbern darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0tz (17. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> net mainz



_Prinzipiell_ würde mir das auch gefallen! 
Nur ein paar kleine Korrekturen...


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Januar 2012)

das 301 hatte ich auch mal in der auswahl...geiles teil ohne frage, mit einigen schönen detaillösungen.
habe es dann am gardasee mal einen tag ausgeliehen und probegefahren, kam mit der geometrie irgendwie garnicht klar.
auf dem helius fühlte ich mich hingegen sofort wohl.

sieh zu dass du mal irgendwo beide nicolais probefahren kannst.
das gewicht vom helius am fühlt sich auf dem bike sitzend garnicht so heavy an.

das helius ac wollte ich eigentlich auch erst, aber wollte auch unbedingt eine 160er gabel. deshalb wurde es das helius am.

mfg


----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Und ich pinkel dem Guru und einigen anderen Kollegen hier mal in den Champagner und ziehe daraus die Schlussfolgerung:



So etwas Trinke ich nicht, kann ich mir nicht leisten, (Made in Germany hat hat noch nie viel Kohle gebracht, ((nur unendlich gute Qualität )) ich trinke lieber gutes Bier


----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2012)

h0tz schrieb:


> _Prinzipiell_ würde mir das auch gefallen!
> Nur ein paar kleine Korrekturen...



Das ist nur temporär sooo


----------



## trailterror (17. Januar 2012)

Das 301 ist eher ein All mountain.
Das AM eher ein Enduro.


----------



## Bike Freund (17. Januar 2012)

Mein Nicolai Helius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (17. Januar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> das 301 hatte ich auch mal in der auswahl...geiles teil ohne frage, mit einigen schönen detaillösungen.
> habe es dann am gardasee mal einen tag ausgeliehen und probegefahren, kam mit der geometrie irgendwie garnicht klar.
> auf dem helius fühlte ich mich hingegen sofort wohl.
> 
> ...



es liegt halt eine 2012 Fox 36 Talas Kashima im Keller - aus meinem MK9


----------



## chorge (17. Januar 2012)

bike freund schrieb:


> mein nicolai helius


gefällt!!!


----------



## Luke-VTT (17. Januar 2012)

Blau Elox geht steil! 

Das Helius vom Bike_Freund ist ein klasse Klassiker. Nur die Felgen gefallen mir überhaupt net in weiß...


----------



## stuk (18. Januar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hat sich das blau elox verändert? mein ultimativ geilstes blaues ist das vom sepp rheingauer, aber da kommt mir das blau etwas anders vor?



inzwischen bearbeiten (schleifen?) die bei N die Rohre und nochmals den Rahmen vorm eloxieren anders/gründlicher. Das erhöht die Farb-Qualität.
mögliche Farbverläufe wie früher sind auch nicht mehr so heftig und seltener.

mfg


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Januar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> auf dem helius fühlte ich mich hingegen sofort wohl.



warum sagt das jeder ?


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Januar 2012)

@Bike_Freund: Schön mal wieder einen Klassiker zu sehen. *Für meinen Geschmack:* Weiße Felgen sind ok, aber weiße Pedale too much. Den goldenen Steuersatz finde ich garnicht mal störend, goldene Sattelklemme würde das ggfs. noch optisch abrunden. Vor allem aber Dämpfer drehen, da sieht das Bike gleich agiler aus, Hauptkammer/Piggy oben optimiert die Eigenschmierung des Dämpfers und das Bike lässt sich besser tragen. 

Werd die Tage auch mal mein ST hier reinstellen. Ich liebe das Teil


----------



## Harry-88 (18. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> warum sagt das jeder ?



weil so ist ?! 

hab mein gestern schön gequält  trotz der kälte 

heute vlt. wieder


----------



## OldSchool (18. Januar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hauptkammer/Piggy oben optimiert die Eigenschmierung des Dämpfer



Bei einem Coildämpfer?


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Januar 2012)

In welchem Bauteil ist denn der Schmierstoff, egal ob Coil oder Luft?


----------



## ibislover (18. Januar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> In welchem Bauteil ist denn der Schmierstoff, egal ob Coil oder Luft?


denk mal nach. 
beim luftdämpfer ist schmieröl in der lufkammer um die außenseite des kolben zu schmieren bzw. die dichtung der luftkammer.
bei stahlfederdämpfer ist der body voll mit öl und somit spielt bei ihm die einbaurichtung fürs ansprechen keine rolle.
bei luftdämpfern spürt man dies hingegen deutlich, da haste recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (19. Januar 2012)

Zwar kein Bild, aber mein Helius ist wieder da :-D Bike Components hat mir die komplette Luftseite in meiner Revelation auf Kulanz getauscht


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Januar 2012)

ibislover schrieb:


> denk mal nach.
> beim luftdämpfer ist schmieröl in der lufkammer um die außenseite des kolben zu schmieren bzw. die dichtung der luftkammer.
> bei stahlfederdämpfer ist der body voll mit öl und somit spielt bei ihm die einbaurichtung fürs ansprechen keine rolle.
> bei luftdämpfern spürt man dies hingegen deutlich, da haste recht.


 
Hast recht.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Januar 2012)

Harry-88 seinz.


----------



## stuk (27. Januar 2012)

geiles klares Rad, netter "Berg" (freue mich schon wieder drauf)
Khujand schöner Lenker!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Januar 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> geiles klares Rad, netter "Berg" (freue mich schon wieder drauf)
> Khujand schöner Lenker!!!!



DANKE war ja maßgeblich beteiligt am Aufbau. 
auf den "Berg" fahren wir mal zusammen... u. ich zeig dir/euch die wege.


----------



## stuk (27. Januar 2012)

gerne, ab Frühjahr sind wir, was den Rad-Transport angeht, auch endlich mobiler.
Dann gehts auch mal in den Park!!!


----------



## guru39 (27. Januar 2012)

net mainz


----------



## der-gute (27. Januar 2012)

BAM
Bulls-Eye

endlich mal ne Farbkombi, die mr auf Anhieb gefällt!


----------



## Schwabi (27. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> net mainz



machst du bitte mal ein detailbild von der oberen lagerung des umlenkhebels am oberrohr !!??

weil bei der lagereinheit die direkt eine einheit mit den sitzrohr gussets bilden, bleibt ja immer ein blank gefräster bereich um den umlenkhebel über. der lagersitz ist also im durchmesser grösser als der umlenkhebel.
ist das bei deiner version nicht so, wenn nur der lagersitz ohne den sitzrohrgussets angeschweisst wird?
danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (27. Januar 2012)

Mir überhaupt nicht. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja gottlob verschieden. 

PS triple twenty


----------



## Kontragonist (27. Januar 2012)

Schwabi schrieb:


> machst du bitte mal ein detailbild von der oberen lagerung des umlenkhebels am oberrohr !!??
> 
> weil bei der lagereinheit die direkt eine einheit mit den sitzrohr gussets bilden, bleibt ja immer ein blank gefräster bereich um den umlenkhebel über. der lagersitz ist also im durchmesser grösser als der umlenkhebel.
> ist das bei deiner version nicht so, wenn nur der lagersitz ohne den sitzrohrgussets angeschweisst wird?
> danke.



Der Durchmesser vom Lagersitz im Oberrohr ist meines Wissens nach gleich  ob mit oder ohne Gussets. Bei meinem AFR ist jedenfalls auch ein bisschen blankes Alu zu sehen (wenn du dir dieses Bild in Originalgröße ansiehst, kannst du es erahnen). Bei dem AM, das guru grad gezeigt hat, ist allerdings alles blank, ich weiß daher nicht, ob eine Detailaufnahme sehr aufschlussreich ist


----------



## sluette (27. Januar 2012)

Schwabi schrieb:


> ...bleibt ja immer ein blank gefräster bereich um den umlenkhebel über. ...


das ist normal weil alle lagerflächen erst nach dem finish auf endmass gebracht werden. bei einem raw rahmen fällt es natürlich weniger auf.


----------



## Schwabi (27. Januar 2012)

ich frag nur, weil früher die umlenkbel oben ein grösseren radius hatten und somit die gesamte lagerfläche abgedeckt wurde. da hat man dann nichts mehr davon gesehn.


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Januar 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> geiles klares Rad, netter "Berg" (freue mich schon wieder drauf)
> Khujand schöner Lenker!!!!


 
Kann mir mal jemand die Location erklären. Scheint im Pott ja bekannt zu sein. Bin aber Sauerländer und wüsste gerne was und wo das ist? Sieht in jedem Fall nett aus.

Grüße


----------



## slayerrider (27. Januar 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand die Location erklären. Scheint im Pott ja bekannt zu sein. Bin aber Sauerländer und wüsste gerne was und wo das ist? Sieht in jedem Fall nett aus.
> 
> Grüße


Vlt. ist das ja ein secret-spot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (27. Januar 2012)

Nicht ganz. Halde Haniel in Oberhausen. Im Ruhrpott gibt es zich ehemalige Abraumhalden, die nach und nach zu Naherholungsgebieten umgebaut wurden. Dort sind auch Biker anzutreffen, da sie die einzigen Berge im Pott darstellen. Wenn man echte Berge haben will, muss man ins südliche Ruhrgebiet, wo es dann auch mal für Ruhrgebietsverhältnisse richtig hoch geht. Im Loose-Film vom Highsider sind viele Spots im Pott und Umgebung zu sehen, und die sind meistens nicht flach.

Bei vielen Spots wurde nachgeholfen, die sind dann meistens in der Tat secret ... 

Für Haniel kannst Du Artur als Guide anfragen, es gibt auch einen Thread in den Lokalforen Ruhrgebiet.

Halde Hoppenbruch ist bspw. ein Art legaler "Bike-Park", in Recklinghausen gibt es eine famose 4X-Strecke, usw.

Das Ruhrgebiet wird biketechnisch stark unterschätzt, leer sind die Trails allerdings nur sehr selten.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Januar 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand die Location erklären. Scheint im Pott ja bekannt zu sein. Bin aber Sauerländer und wüsste gerne was und wo das ist? Sieht in jedem Fall nett aus.
> 
> Grüße



ja Martin... ist meine halde.  bin seit 1994 dort mit nem MTB unterwegs. 
 hier ein paar vids von unseren strecken dort.



videos sind vom und mit user Noklos.


----------



## guru39 (27. Januar 2012)

Noch mehr OT geht net Artur


----------



## Luke-VTT (27. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Noch mehr OT geht net Artur



Ach, aber manchmal muß man auch nicht päpstlicher sein als der Papst und so. Klar OT aber es ufert nicht aus und tut niemandem weh. Ich mein, jeder von uns hat schon mal eine Reifendiskussion in einem Galerie-Fred geführt, oder?


----------



## guru39 (27. Januar 2012)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Reifendiskussion in einem Galerie-Fred geführt, oder?



Wenn es Ärger gibt sollte man was Sagen dürfen 



Luke-VTT schrieb:


> ......Ich mein, jeder von uns hat schon mal eine Reifendiskussion in einem Galerie-Fred geführt, oder?



Ich fahr eh Maxxis


----------



## embee (27. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja Martin... ist meine halde.  bin seit 1994 dort mit nem MTB unterwegs.
> hier ein paar vids von unseren strecken dort.
> 
> videos sind vom und mit user Noklos.


und schön danach nen Bier im Rabenhorst, oder wie der Schuppen hieß...


----------



## guru39 (3. Februar 2012)

Und jetzt zur Abwechslung mal wieder eine AM in raw.

Ist nicht mainz 













geändert wird noch die Bremse vorne und die Sattelstütze.


----------



## sluette (3. Februar 2012)

schöne kiste, ich finde den bash zu imposant... würde ich eher eine schwarzen nehmen. ansonsten top.


----------



## Ge!st (3. Februar 2012)




----------



## dr.juggles (4. Februar 2012)

tolles gerät, hinterbau in raw würd mir noch n tick besser gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zupaphil (5. Februar 2012)

Mein Bergab-Helius...


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Februar 2012)

einbetten des bbc codes neben deinem foto im album


----------



## zupaphil (5. Februar 2012)

So nun aber! Hier mein Bergab-Helius...Danke Dr. Juggles!


----------



## sap (5. Februar 2012)

Was wiegt das schnieke Stück denn? Suche ein paar Vergleichsdaten zu meinem sehr schweren FR Aufbau


----------



## zupaphil (5. Februar 2012)

sap schrieb:


> Was wiegt das schnieke Stück denn? Suche ein paar Vergleichsdaten zu meinem sehr schweren FR Aufbau



Da es sich um das noch schwerere ST handelt wiegt es stattliche 17,8kg. Es wären sicherlich 17kg drin (1Ply Reifen vorne und hinten Tubeless fahren usw...) Hatte auch bis vor September ne 180er Float (2,3kg) drin. Ich war aber von der Performance nicht sonderlich überzeugt und find die 180er Van wesentlich besser und da es sich bergab sehr agil und keineswegs schwer oder behäbigt anfühlt, hab ich da nicht wirklich Handlungsbedarf...


----------



## sap (5. Februar 2012)

Meins ist auch nur unwesentlich leichter (gut 17kg dürfte es haben, mit bisschen Dreck gewogen)...obwohl mein Rahmen wohl durchaus leichter sein dürfte 
Anbauteile sind bei mir halt schwer, weil sie stabil sein sollten. Und für leichter und stabil habe ich nicht genug Geld ^^
Wenn mal bisschen was über ist, gibt es als erstes einen leichteren Laufradsatz.


----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> net mainz



Hier noch ein kleiner Clip vom Aufbau.


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Februar 2012)

gruß aus hamburg roiner..


----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2012)

Hey Kroiterdöner und alles klar? Kommste dieses Jahr mal wieder in den Puff?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (6. Februar 2012)

> Kommste dieses Jahr mal wieder in den Puff?



Mensch, da wir ick auch schon ein ganzes Jahr nicht mehr.


----------



## hömma (6. Februar 2012)

zupaphil schrieb:


> So nun aber! Hier mein Bergab-Helius...Danke Dr. Juggles!



Sag mal, sind die blauen Decals ogginaal? Hab mir gerade ein langweilig schwarz eloxiertes AM konfiguriert mit blauem ExtraLove-Gedöns und schwanke bei der Decal-Farbe noch zwischen schwarz-glänzend, Chrom-Spiegel-Dingens und eben blau. Wenn das so wär, würde mir das schon gefallen!


----------



## guru39 (6. Februar 2012)

checkb schrieb:


> Mensch, da wir ick auch schon ein ganzes Jahr nicht mehr.



Dann wird es aber mal wieder Zeit.


----------



## zupaphil (6. Februar 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Sag mal, sind die blauen Decals ogginaal? Hab mir gerade ein langweilig schwarz eloxiertes AM konfiguriert mit blauem ExtraLove-Gedöns und schwanke bei der Decal-Farbe noch zwischen schwarz-glänzend, Chrom-Spiegel-Dingens und eben blau. Wenn das so wär, würde mir das schon gefallen!



Nein, die sind nicht original. Die sind dunkelblau-chrom und ich hab sie in england machen lassen, hab hier keinen decalhersteller mit blau-chrom im angebot gefunden...


----------



## Green Epic (11. Februar 2012)

Ein neuer Stern in der Helius-Galaxie


----------



## Poldidrache (12. Februar 2012)

...dann will ich mal meines aus alter zeit einstellen  helius rc / 10,18 kg / 2009



...irgendwie bekomme ich keine bilder angehangen -    jedenfalls wie alle anderen,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (12. Februar 2012)

Poldidrache schrieb:


> ...dann will ich mal meines aus alter zeit einstellen  helius rc / 10,18 kg / 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...irgendwie bekomme ich keine bilder angehangen -    jedenfalls wie alle anderen,...



woow... sieht schnell aus.


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Februar 2012)

Wie geil ist das denn? Ich finde die Lackierung super. Dr. Juggles warum hast du es bei KFKA reingestellt?


----------



## sluette (15. Februar 2012)

und bitte mal eins in besserer qualität !


----------



## Luke-VTT (15. Februar 2012)

Geile Räder


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Februar 2012)

das bild hab ich ausm N forum bei mtbr entliehen...hab leider kein besseres. das urban dizzy camo ist schon nice. grad mit der deville und vip´r.


----------



## okk1980 (18. Februar 2012)

Endlich ist der Rahmen da. Sattelstütze und Vorbaus sind nur zur Farbgestaltung angebaut.
Jetzt muss nur noch der Dämpfer und die Nabe schnell kommen.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/106...hotos/2/0/3/1/3/6/_/original/Foto.JPG?0[/img][/URL]


----------



## Luke-VTT (18. Februar 2012)

okk1980 schrieb:


> [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/106...hotos/2/0/3/1/3/6/_/original/Foto.JPG?0[/img][/URL]



Ich bin mal so frei, aus dem Gestrüp von Hyperlink dort oben den schönen Rahmen freizulegen


----------



## no_budgeT (18. Februar 2012)

RollOut problemlos überstanden!
Feines Gerät!


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Februar 2012)

geilomatico!


----------



## zockerkauk (18. Februar 2012)

noch im alten Design.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (20. Februar 2012)

Top!


----------



## Tom:-) (20. Februar 2012)

ui, das weiße von Luke-VTT ist mal lekkah!


----------



## Luke-VTT (21. Februar 2012)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> ui, das weiße von Luke-VTT ist mal lekkah!



Leider nicht meins. Ich habs nur eingebettet, weil das beim eigentlichen Besitzer "okk1980" nicht geklappt hatte


----------



## okk1980 (21. Februar 2012)

Danke Luke-VTT fürs umbetten. Ich hab das mit dem iPad gemacht :/

Ich hoffe jetzt jeden Tag das der Dämpfer, die HR-Nabe und die Sattelstütze kommen.


----------



## petete2000 (21. Februar 2012)

muß noch was.


----------



## Kuwahades (21. Februar 2012)

graue Gabel und Sticker wären cool


----------



## sap (21. Februar 2012)

selbst lackiert oder was macht der pinsel da? staubkörnchen wegfegen?


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Februar 2012)

Ne weiße Feder wär cool


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Februar 2012)

petete2000 schrieb:


> muß noch was.


hi A...,  ist schon mal etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. Februar 2012)

So einen Dörter-Sattel hat die Thomson nicht verdient.


----------



## Kuwahades (22. Februar 2012)

so ein bischen rebellieren darf der kleine Artur aber


----------



## nollak (22. Februar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ne weiße Feder wär cool



Ich glaub das Geld sollte man eher in nen gescheiten Dämpfer stecken


----------



## stuk (22. Februar 2012)

bedenkt mal wer mit dem bike unterwegs ist.
bei dem Alter und dem Gewicht zählen andere Kriterien beim Aufbau als bei uns......
mfg


----------



## san_andreas (22. Februar 2012)

Leicht wird es ja schon mal nicht. Aber es soll ja auch was aushalten.


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Februar 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> bedenkt mal wer mit dem bike unterwegs ist.
> bei dem Alter und dem Gewicht zählen andere Kriterien beim Aufbau als bei uns......
> mfg



Findest du? Vielleicht hast du Recht, aber dann wäre ein besser Dämpfer mit weißer Feder trotzdem cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petete2000 (22. Februar 2012)

petete2000 schrieb:


> muß noch was.



Hy...
 KHUJAND hier, bin noch bis Monatg gesperrt, schreibe deshalb ungerne.

kurze Aufklärung, der Dämpfer ist nur Vorab.  

Rahmen: Helius AFR  Größe S. (schwarz matt gepulvert) 
Gabel: Marzocchi 55 TST 2 Air
Dämpfer: Rock-Shox Pearl 3.3
Schaltgruppe: Sram X 7 carbon
Laufradsatz: Mavic/Hope/Onza 
Kurbel:Truvativ OCT. 
Kettenführung: E13 
Pedalen: KHE (Plaste)
Sattelstütze: Thomson
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 7 
Lenker: Sunline V1
Steuersatz: Acros
Griffe: Acros 
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller
Sattel: DMR

Federweg : Hinten und  vorne 160 mm.


Gewicht wird unter 15 Kg. liegen

haut rein Jungs bis Montag. 

Artur


----------



## Kuwahades (22. Februar 2012)

was hasstn angestellt ?

in rosa werde ich dir auch das AFR dann später mal abkaufen


----------



## Luke-VTT (22. Februar 2012)

petete2000 schrieb:


> Hy...
> KHUJAND hier, bin noch bis Monatg gesperrt, schreibe deshalb ungerne



Und ich hab mich schon gewundert wo Du steckst  Klasse AFR wird das und in Größe S finde ich den Rahmen zudem noch echt schön.

Zur Versüßung der IBC-losen Zeit. Ich habe gerade die Endurotribe-Seite für mich entdeckt. Wahnsinnig viele klasse Videos, die weder hier noch bei Pinkbike oder _dirt_ auftauchen. Klasse. Die Franzosen habens raus in Sachen Enduro-VTT


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Februar 2012)

petete2000 schrieb:


> () Gewicht wird unter 15 Kg. liegen ()



Da muss ich aber das Foto vom kompletten Rad sehen, wie es unter der beweisführenden Anzeige einer glaubwürdigen Wage baumelt 

Natürlich täts mich für Pete freuen, wenn er so ein leichtes AFR bekommen würde! Aber unter 15 liest sich für mich arg optimistisch


----------



## stuk (22. Februar 2012)

mal ein etwas anderes Heliusbildchen......


----------



## cycophilipp (22. Februar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> So einen Dörter-Sattel hat die Thomson nicht verdient.



Jo!!! Bau die Mist-Stütze aus und eine ein, die den Einsatzbereich des Sattels aushält


----------



## Schnorge85 (26. Februar 2012)

Hier ein Bild von meinem Helius FR!


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Februar 2012)

Ist das ein Longcage?
Leitungen kürzen würde ich noch. Sieht besser aus und mal bleibt, wenn man durchs Gebüsch schiesst, nicht so schnell hängen.


----------



## Schnorge85 (27. Februar 2012)

Die Bremsleitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden. Ich fahre das so erst seid 3 Wochen und kann es leider nicht selbst. Ich finde das auch nicht so toll.

Gruss


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Februar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Da muss ich aber das Foto vom kompletten Rad sehen, wie es unter der beweisführenden Anzeige einer glaubwürdigen Wage baumelt
> 
> Natürlich täts mich für Pete freuen, wenn er so ein leichtes AFR bekommen würde! Aber unter 15 liest sich für mich arg optimistisch



du hattest recht, es sind ges. 15,45 kg geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (27. Februar 2012)

Gar nicht schlecht  aber was ist mit dem eingeforderten Foto? Meine Hochachtung reiche ich dann nach


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Februar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Gar nicht schlecht  aber was ist mit dem eingeforderten Foto? Meine Hochachtung reiche ich dann nach



DANKE DANKE   foto... kommt heute oder morgen. 
meines Erachtens nach ist es absolut TOP geworden. 

Junior wollte gesten garnicht mehr absteigen,-  obwohl das Rad noch in der Vormontage ist.


----------



## PiR4Te (27. Februar 2012)

mal wieder n Bild


----------



## blutbuche (27. Februar 2012)

seufz - schmelz - schmacht


----------



## Midgetman (27. Februar 2012)

Cool das Gelb


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Februar 2012)

foto kommt  die tage ein bessers.


----------



## Dutshlander (27. Februar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> foto kommt  die tage ein bessers.


 mit so einen resultat hat das schrauben bestimmt spaß gemacht.


----------



## Luke-VTT (27. Februar 2012)

Klasse AFR. Richtig schöne Parkrakete aber nichts anderes habe ich von einem Aufbau von Dir erwartet 
Nur bessere (korrekt belichtete) Bilder haste schonmal abgeliefert


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Februar 2012)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Klasse AFR. Richtig schöne Parkrakete aber nichts anderes habe ich von einem Aufbau von Dir erwartet
> Nur bessere (korrekt belichtete) Bilder haste schonmal abgeliefert



DANKE DANKE Luke...
 Bild hat mein Sohn heute mittag  gemacht, hat leider nicht die passende einstellung der Kamera gefunden.

@Dutshlander 
ja meinem Sohn gefällt es auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (27. Februar 2012)

Passiert - gerade bei der Fuktionsvielfalt einer DSLR. 

Schwarz/ weiß ist einfach ein Knaller als Farbkombi am Rad.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Februar 2012)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Schwarz/ weiß ist einfach ein Knaller als Farbkombi am Rad.



ja ist auch konsequent durchgezogen worden. blos die Kurbel ist wieder RAW geworden.  

 PS: 15,45 kg.


----------



## Kuwahades (28. Februar 2012)

finds auch super


----------



## Heinsen (28. Februar 2012)

Einmal frisch geputzt   mit neuen Lagern wieder wie neu  und einen neuen Dämpfer für dieses Jahr


----------



## stuk (28. Februar 2012)

seher schön und sauber
kannst Du den Zug von der GD nicht unterm Oberrohr mit an der Bremsleitung oder am Schaltzug führen und erst am Gusset nach oben gehen?
MFG


----------



## Heinsen (28. Februar 2012)

danke! 

ja, dass hatte ich probiert, allerdings müsste der Zug dann nach der Dämpferaufnahme nach oben gehen, da die Verbindung GD zum Zug sonst zu sehr geknickt ist  etwas unflexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2012)

Hab Nokons am meiner GD drangemacht. Damit kann man den Zug nach dem Ausgang im  kleinen Bogen sogar wieder nach hinten legen

G.


----------



## blutbuche (28. Februar 2012)

..bis auf stütze und sattel echt nice !!!!


----------



## Heinsen (28. Februar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..bis auf stütze und sattel echt nice !!!!



danke! 

ja, die stütze ist optisch nicht so der hammer - aber seit 2 jahren treu ohne fehler. paar mal fett auf die feder und gut ist. Sattel ist der "active" auf längeren touren und bergauf-stücken eine wohltat für meinen rücken  ist man bergab nicht mehr so verspannt )


----------



## c_w (28. Februar 2012)

*hust*Spacerturm*hust* ;-)

Zugverlegung und die GD sind optisch echt fies... und das Bionicon (?) Roellchen sieht auch immer nach Gebastel aus, aber sonst isses bestimmt ein spassiges Gefaehrt!


----------



## Kuwahades (28. Februar 2012)

habe auch eine GD Turbo erstanden und würde, wenn ich demnächst die Zeit dazu finde den Zug verlängern. 
kann man dazu einen ganz normalen Bremszug, oder Schaltzug mit Aussenhülle verwenden, oder ist das was spezielles ?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Heinsen (28. Februar 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> *hust*Spacerturm*hust* ;-)



yup yup bequemer alter mann


----------



## OldSchool (28. Februar 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> habe auch eine GD Turbo erstanden und würde, wenn ich demnächst die Zeit dazu finde den Zug verlängern.
> kann man dazu einen ganz normalen Bremszug, oder Schaltzug mit Aussenhülle verwenden, oder ist das was spezielles ?
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Nein.

Bei meiner Stütze muss ich nur den Nippel bisschen befeilen damit er passt.


----------



## Holland (28. Februar 2012)




----------



## Triple F (28. Februar 2012)

Mehr!


----------



## dr.juggles (28. Februar 2012)

candyapple? sieht schonmal geil aus die vorschau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (28. Februar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> candyapple? sieht schonmal geil aus die vorschau!



applegreen elox - mehr bilder sobald richtig fertig montiert und gutes licht.

gruss
holland.


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Februar 2012)

Bitte mehr Bilder !
Sehr lecker....


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Februar 2012)

Bin auch gespannt


----------



## Kontragonist (28. Februar 2012)

Nett! AC mit 1x9 (1x10)  oder Rohloff  ?


----------



## dr.juggles (28. Februar 2012)

mein AM ist auch fast fertig.





15,5 kilo. wollte eigentlich bei 14,5 landen.


----------



## trailterror (29. Februar 2012)

Mit teleskop und dh bereifung ist dieses gewicht schwer; habs auch erfahren  ist mir aber relativ egal


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Februar 2012)

Holland schrieb:


>


geheimnisvoll


----------



## Kuwahades (29. Februar 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Bei meiner Stütze muss ich nur den Nippel bisschen befeilen damit er passt.



Dangä


----------



## CYBO (29. Februar 2012)

Hier auch nochmal.
Mein neues AM:



14,9 kg mit HS und Reverb (macht zusammen ca. +1,5kg)
Unglaubliches Fahrgefühl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (29. Februar 2012)

Very hot.....wow!
Nur die Felgendecals würde ich entfernen, ansonsten 1a


----------



## trailterror (29. Februar 2012)




----------



## Kuwahades (1. März 2012)

CYBO schrieb:


> Hier auch nochmal.
> Mein neues AM:
> 
> 
> ...



Genau mein Style


----------



## wavekiter (1. März 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> mein AM ist auch fast fertig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice 

noch 'nen tipp: kettenstrebenschutz weiter nach vorne ziehen, sonst ist das elox nullkommanix weg


----------



## KHUJAND (1. März 2012)

gute räder auf dieser seite...  ein/zwei änderung dann TOP !


----------



## Holland (4. März 2012)

So, Ihr wollt mehr apfelgrün sehen. Dann soll es so sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (4. März 2012)

saugut!

& props für den oldschool flite!


----------



## no_budgeT (4. März 2012)

Hammer, bis auf den langen Arm vom Schaltwerk! Hamma


----------



## trailterror (4. März 2012)

Jau, schöön


----------



## Harry-88 (4. März 2012)

das grüne ist echt geil bis auf die kettenführung !


----------



## MisterXT (5. März 2012)

Saustark! Dann hab ich ja meins in der richtigen Farbe bestellt!


----------



## c_w (5. März 2012)

Das lange Schaltwerk sieht vor allem in Kombination mit der Fuehrung echt bloed aus!

Ansonsten schick


----------



## Holland (5. März 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Das lange Schaltwerk sieht vor allem in Kombination mit der Fuehrung echt bloed aus!
> 
> Ansonsten schick



Jahaaa! Alle ruhig bleiben - das kommt noch anders.
Sobald der richtige direct mount Umwerfer angelandet ist, wird vorne zweifach mit 36er aussen montiert. Die KeFü geht dann wieder an den temporären Organspender.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## stuk (6. März 2012)

wieso?
sie funktioniert, ist leicht und sieht bei deinem rad gut aus.
wäre das schaltwerk kürzer würde die kette auch schöner gespannt sein.


----------



## xsusix (6. März 2012)

schnell ein Foto machen bevor der Wind es umbläst...


----------



## hands diamond (6. März 2012)

Bin nicht so ein Raw-Fan, aber das hier gefällt mir gut! Hast Du genug Luft zum Sitzrohr mit den dicken Schlappen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xsusix (6. März 2012)

jo, kein Problem auch wenn ich den Federweg voll ausnutze.
mir fällt grad auf, man sieht mein tollen blauen Lenker gar nicht 

und...der Wind hat es tatsächlich kurz drauf umgeblasen...


----------



## BenTec (6. März 2012)

Zwillinge, nein...wie schön
der eine schmutzig, der andere umgeblasen


----------



## Dease (6. März 2012)

BenTec schrieb:


> Zwillinge, nein...wie schön
> der eine schmutzig, der andere umgeblasen
> 
> Och so ein wenig Deisterschlamm macht ein Rad Helius nur noch hübscher


----------



## dr.juggles (6. März 2012)

beide sehr geil.

die optik ohne die sitzrohrgussets ist 1a.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. März 2012)

beide  SUUUPER !


----------



## chickenway-user (9. März 2012)

xsusix schrieb:


> schnell ein Foto machen bevor der Wind es umbläst...



Wir haben uns vorgestern kurz unterhalb der Natobase gesehen, oder?


----------



## Diamondaine (10. März 2012)

Ich könnte meins mal wieder herzeigen, hat sich einiges geändert


----------



## pfalz (10. März 2012)

schwarzes Casting kommt noch...(und bei Gelegenheit besseres Foto...)


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. März 2012)

Geiles FR. Schaut richtig gut aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xsusix (11. März 2012)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Wir haben uns vorgestern kurz unterhalb der Natobase gesehen, oder?



warst du der großer kerl mit dem braunhaarigen mädel? 
und ich mit zwei Jungs unterwegs.
war ganz schön matschig runter aber geiler Trail!


----------



## chickenway-user (11. März 2012)

xsusix schrieb:


> warst du der großer kerl mit dem braunhaarigen mädel?
> und ich mit zwei Jungs unterwegs.
> war ganz schön matschig runter aber geiler Trail!



Genau der... Für das Mädel wars die zweite Biketour, die hatte nicht so viel Spaß 
Aber unten wo es dann trocken war fand auch sie es geil.


----------



## okk1980 (19. März 2012)

Mein Bike nach den ersten 200 km. Fazit: ein Traum - danke an die Jungs von CDrei.de














Demnächst kommen noch die Hope V2 Bremsen dran


----------



## Midgetman (19. März 2012)

Schönes Bike. Die Bremsen finde ich optisch aber auch so sehr passend.


----------



## oldman (19. März 2012)

vor ner Weile ist mir ein Helius FR Rahmenset zugelaufen, hat ne Weile gedauert den ganzen Krempel zusammenzusammeln, gestern habe ich das Teil mal ausgeführt.











Geht bergab lustig zur Sache, sehr fein. 
Allerdings hatte ich irrsinnige Probleme mit der Schaltung - ich kann machen was ich will, das kleine KB (22er) schaufelt gerne die Kette nach innen rein, wo die sich schön zwischen Schwinge und KB reinarbeitet, schajsse.
Und dann schafft das kleine KB "unten herum" die Kette nach oben rein, also von unten auch noch Chainsuck. Am Ende hat's mir noch die Kette von den zig Kettenklemmern zerlegt, 2km nach Hause schieben.

Jetzt hab ich hier irgendwo gelesen, dass es ne Art Adapter gibt, den man an das Gelenk (Vorspannschraube) packt und somit die Kette vom "oberen" Klemmen abhält.
Was ich an der KB Unterseite machen soll, weiss ich nicht.
Sowas hatte ich noch nie....


----------



## Kuwahades (20. März 2012)

mh ? ich fahre an meinem FR eine G-Junkies Zwei-G und vorher eine Blackspire Stinger, hatte noch keinen Chainsuck.
Es gibt aber auch kleine Platten für Tretlagerklemmung die das abspringen der Kette nach innen verhindern sollen, habs aber noch nicht ausprobiert 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...f981/s/MRP-XCG-Triple-Kettenfuehrung-44T.html

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...985f/s/K-Edge-ACS-Anti-Chain-Suck-Device.html

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...s/K-Edge-Dirt-3-Triple-MTB-Chain-Catcher.html

müsste eigentlich mit den dreien hier funktionieren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## embee (20. März 2012)

oldman schrieb:


> Allerdings hatte ich irrsinnige Probleme mit der Schaltung - ich kann machen was ich will, das kleine KB (22er) schaufelt gerne die Kette nach innen rein, wo die sich schön zwischen Schwinge und KB reinarbeitet, schajsse.
> Und dann schafft das kleine KB "unten herum" die Kette nach oben rein, also von unten auch noch Chainsuck. Am Ende hat's mir noch die Kette von den zig Kettenklemmern zerlegt, 2km nach Hause schieben.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich hier irgendwo gelesen, dass es ne Art Adapter gibt, den man an das Gelenk (Vorspannschraube) packt und somit die Kette vom "oberen" Klemmen abhält.
> ...


same here... an meinem FR. Hab regelmäßig nen ganz ekelhaften Chainsuck exakt so wie du's beschreibst. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## marco2 (20. März 2012)

Ich hatte am Fr auch immer echt gruselige Chainsucks. Mit Kettenführung und neuen Kettenblättern. 
die Lösung war: ich hab mir einen Kunststoffblock aus POM zurechtgesägt, der U-förmig mit einer Rohrschelle um den Yoke befestigt war. zu den Blättern hin hab ich nur wenig Platz gelassen, so dass keine Möglichkeit für den Such bestand. War etwas Bastelarbeit, hatte sich aber gelohnt.


----------



## derAndre (20. März 2012)

marco2 schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Fr auch immer echt gruselige Chainsucks. Mit Kettenführung und neuen Kettenblättern.
> die Lösung war: ich hab mir einen Kunststoffblock aus POM zurechtgesägt, der U-förmig mit einer Rohrschelle um den Yoke befestigt war. zu den Blättern hin hab ich nur wenig Platz gelassen, so dass keine Möglichkeit für den Such bestand. War etwas Bastelarbeit, hatte sich aber gelohnt.



Kannst Du mal ein paar Bilder davon machen bitte?


----------



## marco2 (20. März 2012)

Leider nicht, ich habe vor einem Jahr auf ein AM umgesattelt. Da ich damit keine Sucks mehr hatte, hab ich das Teil weggeworfen. Schade, sonst hätte ich es dir geben können.


----------



## guru39 (22. März 2012)

net mainz


----------



## US. (22. März 2012)

Blau ist in


----------



## san_andreas (22. März 2012)

Die Elox Farben sind zu gut. Die mehrfarbigen Hinterbauten...Gayschmacksache.


----------



## Jim_Panse (22. März 2012)

Das blau elox ist m. M. n. die schönste Farbe!
Dann noch ein schwarzer Hinterbau (wie das Bike was hinten dran hängt) und fertig ist mein Traumbike 

Achja: Weiß jemand, ob es ein Bild mit blau elox Rahmen und schwarzen Decals gibt?


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. März 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> net mainz



Hammer Kombi. Finde ich sehr gut!!!


----------



## Midgetman (22. März 2012)

superschön 

Edit: Bei wiederholter Betrachtung gefällt es mir mit schwarzem Hinterbau aber besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (22. März 2012)

oldman schrieb:


> vor ner Weile ist mir ein Helius FR Rahmenset zugelaufen, hat ne Weile gedauert den ganzen Krempel zusammenzusammeln, gestern habe ich das Teil mal ausgeführt.
> 
> Geht bergab lustig zur Sache, sehr fein.
> Allerdings hatte ich irrsinnige Probleme mit der Schaltung - ich kann machen was ich will, das kleine KB (22er) schaufelt gerne die Kette nach innen rein, wo die sich schön zwischen Schwinge und KB reinarbeitet, schajsse.
> ...



Es gibt einen dickeren Spacer für das Hauptschwingenlager. Wenn man den verbaut, ist kein Platz mehr zwischen kleinem Blatt und Schwingenlager mehr, so dass die Kette nicht mehr dazwischen passt. Ruf mal bei Nicolai an und schilder das Problem, das ist bekannt...


----------



## Schwabi (23. März 2012)

...


----------



## Schwabi (23. März 2012)

...


----------



## Tom:-) (23. März 2012)

Schwabi schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> lalala.... verkaufe
> 
> andre



in den herstellerforen sind verkaufe-posts nicht willkommen. schau mal hier rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&gmid=321544


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2012)

geändert werden noch Lagerdeckel/Zugführungen in Rot. 










Gewicht = 14,20Kg.


----------



## Kontragonist (23. März 2012)

Sehr schÃ¶n 

â¦ Lagerdeckel und ZugfÃ¼hrungen nich Ã¤ndern, da wirdâs doch wieder zu viel


----------



## h0tz (23. März 2012)

Leider geil. 

Bis später, guru!


----------



## dr.juggles (23. März 2012)

rattenscharf der bock!

bos wie hugo an front & heck, wie schön dekadent


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> rattenscharf der bock!
> 
> bos wie hugo an front & heck, wie schön dekadent




So kann mans gut umschreiben 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (23. März 2012)

je mehr blaue rahmen ich sehe desto mehr will ich auch einen


----------



## Midgetman (23. März 2012)

Ich find's eher gerade gut, dass mal nicht wieder alles mit roten Parts kombiniert wird. Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber diese Trends ewig...


----------



## wavekiter (24. März 2012)

Mein Bike ist zurueck, und die Lyrik dh coil anstelle der Talas 36 montiert


----------



## JAY-L (24. März 2012)

wavekiter schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist zurueck, und die Lyrik dh coil anstelle der Talas 36 montiert


I like!


----------



## Midgetman (24. März 2012)

Das gefällt mir richtig gut. Rahmen in nicht-Farbe und gezielt ein paar Akzente gesetzt. Sieht sehr dynamisch und edel aus.


----------



## Schwabi (24. März 2012)

mahlzeit !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (24. März 2012)

@Schwabi

Jetzt reicht es aber. Ein Verkaufspost einmal in einem Thread ist tolerierbar, aber nicht mehrfach in mehreren Threads, das nervt und wenn das alle so machen würden, dann gute Nacht. 

Für Verkäufe gibt es auf IBC einen extra Bereich.


----------



## Diamondaine (25. März 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> @Schwabi
> 
> Jetzt reicht es aber. Ein Verkaufspost einmal in einem Thread ist tolerierbar, aber nicht mehrfach in mehreren Threads, das nervt und wenn das alle so machen würden, dann gute Nacht.
> 
> Für Verkäufe gibt es auf IBC einen extra Bereich.



Genau das dachte ich mir auch gerade!

Ich mein den Rahmen darf er gerne hier posten, vll sogar darauf verweisen dass er zum verkauf steht, aber bitte nicht mehrmals in jedem Bilder-Thread....


----------



## KHUJAND (26. März 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


>



sehr super... 




wavekiter schrieb:


>



sattelstange.


----------



## softbiker (26. März 2012)

Moin Jungs,
ich bräuchte mal Ansprache.
Bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Bremse und irgendwie ist das alles so unübersichtlich geworden die letzte Zeit.
Zur Zeit habe ich ne Hope V2 mit innenbelüfteten Scheiben und irgendwie brauch ich mal was anderes.
Anforderungen:
Hebelweitenverstellung, Scheibengröße 203mm keine 2 Kolben.
Da gibts ja von SRAM bzw. Avid gefühlte 1000 Varianten, von Shimano mag ich nix der Optik wegen, sonst hab ich keinen blassen Dunst?
Danke und Grüße Michi


----------



## KHUJAND (26. März 2012)

softbiker schrieb:


> Da gibts ja von SRAM bzw. Avid gefühlte 1000 Varianten ?
> Danke und Grüße Michi



meine Avid elixir CR stoppt sogar mich "dickmops" bei voller fahrt,- und macht beim dauerbremsen im Bikepark niemals schlapp...

und soll angeblich die leichteste scheiben bremse der welt sein.


----------



## Kontragonist (26. März 2012)

Wenn die Optik wichtig ist, wird die Magura MT wohl nicht in Frage kommen â angeblich ist ja die MT8 ja die leichteste Scheibenbremse der Welt 

Das Gremium, das das entscheidet, scheint den Titel mehrfach zu vergeben


----------



## softbiker (26. März 2012)

Die Magura MT4 hab ich mir mal angeschaut. So schlecht schaut das Dingens gar nicht aus. Mit der Bremsleistung scheinen die Meisten Forumiten hier ja tatsächlich zufrieden zu sein.
@ Arthur
Da ich ja auch ein "dickmops" bin hört sich das ja mal nicht schlecht an. Macht den die Druckpunktverstellung keine Probleme? Auf diesen Schnickschnack könnte ich verzichten. 
Da wäre meine ich ja dann die Elixier7 das aktuelle Pondon ohne diese Druckpunktverstellung.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. März 2012)

softbiker schrieb:


> @ Arthur
> Da ich ja auch ein "dickmops" bin hört sich das ja mal nicht schlecht an. Macht den die Druckpunktverstellung keine Probleme? Auf diesen Schnickschnack könnte ich verzichten.
> Da wäre meine ich ja dann die Elixier7 das aktuelle Pondon ohne diese Druckpunktverstellung.



doch,- doch... die Druckpunktverstellung würde ich immer haben wollen.  
die Avid - Elixir CR Carbon gibt es doch mitlerweile schon für 124,- euro (pro)


----------



## stuk (26. März 2012)

verstehe nicht wie man von hope wieder abrüsten mag.............


----------



## san_andreas (26. März 2012)

Versteh' ich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (26. März 2012)

Nur um die Entscheidung nicht zu leicht zu machen 

Ich hab am Samstag mit der Elixir CR eine Treppen-Session absolviert: ca. 4 Minuten zum GroÃen Teil sehr steile TreppenabsÃ¤tze mit durchaus ambitioniertem Tempo. Da hat die Gute zum Schluss auch etwas Geschrei gemacht und man musste was fester zupacken â¦ 

Ich selbst bin (noch) nicht so mopsig, aber ein etwas krÃ¤ftiger gebauter Kollege meinte, auf sehr langen Abfahrten mit Tempo habe sich die Bremskraft seiner XO verabschiedet.

Im normalen Trail- und Park-Gebrauch bin ich aber sowohl am AC als auch am AFR durchaus zufrieden mit der CR


----------



## softbiker (26. März 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> verstehe nicht wie man von hope wieder abrüsten mag.............



Ihr habt recht, vielleicht überleg ich mir das nochmal. Aber diese sch...innenbelüfteten-Scheiben müssen weg.


----------



## Ge!st (26. März 2012)

softbiker schrieb:


> Aber diese sch...innenbelüfteten-Scheiben müssen weg.


Deswegen verkauft man doch nicht gleich die Komplette Bremse. Kauf dir die Hope Floating oder die einfachen Bremsscheiben und verkaufe die Vented Bremsscheiben. Ist doch keine große Sache.


----------



## softbiker (26. März 2012)

Die normalen?
Ich dachte für die V2 gibts nur die mit Spider. Die floatings passen ja nicht an die V2.


----------



## sluette (26. März 2012)

softbiker schrieb:


> Die normalen?
> Ich dachte für die V2 gibts nur die mit Spider. Die floatings passen ja nicht an die V2.



Besorg dir normale V2 Floatings und gut ist, die nnenbelüfteten sind doch eh oversized...

Wegen dem V2 / Elixir CR / MT Vergleich kann ich nur soviel sagen (und meine Erfahrung greift da auf V2, Elixir XO, Elixir CR und MT6):
Optisch sehen wohl (für meinen Geschmack) alle drei Bremsen im Vergleich zu deiner V2 Bullshit aus, die MT noch mehr als die Elixir(s). Bei der Bremskraft, Standhaftigkeit oder was ich zusammen als Performance bezeichnen würde, sieht das anders aus. Meine MT6 hat bei deutlich weniger Handkraft vergleichebare Power wie meine alte V2. Die Dosierbarkeit ist auch auf gleichem Niveau. Sowohl meine Elixir CR an meinem Argon, als auch die Elixir X0 die ich Anfangs an meinem AM hatte, kommen da nicht drann. Deutlich mehr Handkraft, um Längen weniger Bremskraft und Standhaftigkeit. 

Es mich mich nach 15 Jahre Hope Abhängigkeit eine große Überwindung gekostet, aber momentan bin ich von der MT6 voll überzeugt.


----------



## san_andreas (26. März 2012)

Die "normalen" V2 Scheiben gibt es so:







oder so:







Alternativ kannst du auch z.B. die Trickstuff 6-Loch Scheiben mit dem breiten Reibring fahren.


Und eine Magura würde mir nicht mal wieder geschenkt ins Haus kommen !

Momentan fahre ich parallel zur V2 noch eine Avid Elixir. Bremst nicht schlecht, die Verarbeitung ist allerdings im Vergleich zur Hope lachhaft.


----------



## wavekiter (26. März 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sattelstange.



Was hast du fuer 'n problem?
Wenn Du >20cm versenkbare Stuetze haben moechtest, gibts nur Rase...

Und keine Angst, ausgefahren ist sie nur beim uphill


----------



## Ge!st (26. März 2012)

softbiker schrieb:


> Die normalen?
> Ich dachte für die V2 gibts nur die mit Spider. Die floatings passen ja nicht an die V2.


Andreas hat es verbildlicht noch mal aufgezeigt, für die V2 gibt es auch die normalen Bremsscheiben ohne Alu-Spider und die Floating mit Alu-Spider. Die Floatings reichen völlig aus, die Vented-Bremsscheiben (haben auch einen Alu-Spider und sind ebenfalls schwimmend gelagert, habe nur einen Reibring, der eigentlich aus zwei besteht), zeigen, was machbar ist, nur braucht man diese Scheiben nicht wirklich.


----------



## stuk (26. März 2012)

die zweiteiligen floatings haben den riesenvorteil das sie sich durch hitze nicht dauerhaft verziehen. seit dem ich sie fahre schleift nix. nach langen abfahrten haben meine alten avids immer dieses SINGSINGSING gemacht. die floatings knacken nur beim abkühlen oder wenn sie mal in der sonne parken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (26. März 2012)

Und leichter sind die normalen Floatings auch als die Stahlscheiben.

@softbiker: und falls du noch etwas Gewicht sparen willst, gibt es ja eine 183er Floating, die hinten ausreichen könnte.


----------



## Timmy35 (26. März 2012)

wavekiter schrieb:


> Was hast du fuer 'n problem?
> Wenn Du >20cm versenkbare Stuetze haben moechtest, gibts nur Rase...
> 
> Und keine Angst, ausgefahren ist sie nur beim uphill



Schön finde ich sie auch nicht gerade, aber funktionieren soll sie ja.

Kann man am Bowdenzugabgang nicht mit nokons einen kleineren Radius basteln, und den Zug dann hinter den Gussets "verstecken"? Wenn der Zug schon vom festen Teil der Stütze abgeht.


----------



## softbiker (27. März 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Und leichter sind die normalen Floatings auch als die Stahlscheiben.
> 
> @softbiker: und falls du noch etwas Gewicht sparen willst, gibt es ja eine 183er Floating, die hinten ausreichen könnte.



Ich habe mich bisher halt immer geweigert nochmal 90,-- auszugeben, weil mit nem schwarzen Spider gebraucht ich mich seither dumm und dusselig gesucht habe.
Ich wollte die 90,-- dann lieber in ne neue Bremse investieren, aber gut: kauf ich mir die floatings. 
Danke euch


----------



## S-type (27. März 2012)

Neue Gabel, neuer LRS


----------



## PiR4Te (27. März 2012)

36er im AC?? Super!!

Ist die getravelt oder passt das?

Gruß


----------



## S-type (27. März 2012)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> 36er im AC?? Super!!
> 
> Ist die getravelt oder passt das?
> 
> Gruß



Ist eine "Alte" mit 150mm Federweg, Probefahrt folgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## embee (27. März 2012)

Industrie-Kultur


----------



## kroiterfee (30. März 2012)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe mich bisher halt immer geweigert nochmal 90,-- auszugeben, weil mit nem schwarzen Spider gebraucht ich mich seither dumm und dusselig gesucht habe.
> Ich wollte die 90,-- dann lieber in ne neue Bremse investieren, aber gut: kauf ich mir die floatings.
> Danke euch



weise entscheidung! seit dem ich die fahre ist ruhe und ich haben immer 2 anker die ich werfen kann. geilste bremse ever.


----------



## stuk (31. März 2012)

meins für 2012 mit ein paar neuen Teilen


----------



## Luke-VTT (31. März 2012)

Ich mag Dein AM. Eins der schönsten


----------



## h0tz (1. April 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> geändert werden noch Lagerdeckel/Zugführungen in Rot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, den ersten (lockeren) Ausritt hat's hinter sich. Fährt sich im Vergleich zum Argon gar nicht so viel anstrengender, hab ich so nicht erwartet  Macht super viel Spaß, evtl. ist der Lenker einen Tick zu breit, aber das muss ich mal noch weiter erfahren. 
Vielen Dank an guru, für die super Beratung und Schrauberei!


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. April 2012)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Ich mag Dein AM. Eins der schönsten


 
Sehe ich auch so.
Pedale sehe ich abe noch als optimierungswürdig 



h0tz schrieb:


> So, den ersten (lockeren) Ausritt hat's hinter sich. Fährt sich im Vergleich zum Argon gar nicht so viel anstrengender, hab ich so nicht erwartet  Macht super viel Spaß, evtl. ist der Lenker einen Tick zu breit, aber das muss ich mal noch weiter erfahren.
> Vielen Dank an guru, für die super Beratung und Schrauberei!


 
Wurde hier auf einen breiteren Lenker gewechselt oder erst vordere Bremsleitung gekürzt und dann gemerkt, daß sie ein bißchen zu kurz ist?


----------



## h0tz (2. April 2012)

Weder noch 
Ich würde sogar sagen, dass die ein Stück kürzer werden könnte, kommt auf dem Bild vllt nicht so rüber.


----------



## stuk (2. April 2012)

danke jungs,
die pedale bleiben so lange wie sie halten, die funktion und optik find ich klasse.


----------



## wildbiker (4. April 2012)

Finde die passen doch gut zum AM...

Mal nicht aufm Boden der Tatsachen


----------



## Ritchey-78 (6. April 2012)

Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0tz (8. April 2012)

So, nun ist es vorerst fertig 
Wobei wohl die Pedale wieder abkommen.


----------



## WODAN (8. April 2012)

^^^ Schick!


----------



## Mettigel (8. April 2012)

Sehr schön.

Wie macht sich denn das BOS-Duo?


----------



## dr.juggles (8. April 2012)

starkes am!
damit bist du frankreich und den us of a ein gerngesehener gast.


----------



## h0tz (8. April 2012)

Danke 


Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass der Dämpfer (und wohl auch Gabel) völlig unauffällig arbeiten. Besser kann man es wohl nicht beschreiben.
Der Dämpfer steht hier im leichten Gelände zu 90% auf 'hard', damit wird immer noch alles glatt gebügelt und wippen tut nix. Auf 'soft' hat man eine wahre Sänfte 
Bei der Gabel hatte ich das TRC bisher so gut wie noch nicht an, habe bei den kurzen Tests auch keinen Unterschied feststellen können. War schon am überlegen, ob TRC überhaupt funktioniert, muss das mal noch genauer erkunden.
Bis jetzt habe ich aber weder an Gabel noch Dämpfer irgendetwas eingestellt, außer den Luftdruck (also alles auf Werkseinstellung -> mitte). Von daher besteht da wahrscheinlich noch Optimierungspotenzial. 
Bin aber auch erst ca. 5h gefahren und da war keine Zeit mit irgendwelchen Einstellungen zu experimentieren. Fest steht jedenfalls, dass die Dinger out-of-the-box schon gut funktionieren.


----------



## Mettigel (8. April 2012)

Super, danke für die Info.


----------



## 2und4zig (10. April 2012)

Hat hier zufällig jemand einen Helius AM Rahmen in M abzugeben? Bin auf der Suche nach so einem, neu kann ich ihn mir nicht leisten. Könnt ja Bescheid geben, wenn ihr was habt


----------



## superson1c (10. April 2012)

Sieht es nur so aus oder ist bei dem "BOS-AM" die untere Lagerschale vom Steuersatz zu klein und der Steuerkopf steht außen über? Sieht so aus als wenn der Außendurchmesser von nem 1.5 und der Innendurchmesser samt Steuersatz von nem 1.125 wären.


----------



## evel (10. April 2012)

hat jemand mal den Roco Air Lo probiert ?http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/detailProdotti.asp?LN=UK&idC=1585&IdFolder=552&IdOggetto=59678


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0tz (10. April 2012)

superson1c schrieb:


> Sieht es nur so aus oder ist bei dem "BOS-AM" die untere Lagerschale vom Steuersatz zu klein und der Steuerkopf steht außen über? Sieht so aus als wenn der Außendurchmesser von nem 1.5 und der Innendurchmesser samt Steuersatz von nem 1.125 wären.



Ehm, 1.5er Steuerrohr und 1 1/8" Gabel -> Wan.5
Sieht auf dem Bild in der Tat etwas seltsam aus, aber klappern tut nix, also passt alles ordnungsgemäß


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. April 2012)

Stimmt 1.5 und Deville ist ein merkwürdige Kombi, da die Gabelkrone extrem zierlich gebaut ist. An meinem Rad mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr siehts noch einigermaßen ok aus.


----------



## Tuti (14. April 2012)

die Reverb ist neu.


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. April 2012)

Wie bekommt Ihr die Bikes immer so SAUBER !!!!


----------



## Tuti (14. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wie bekommt Ihr die Bikes immer so SAUBER !!!!



bei mir war es erst die zweite Fahrt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. April 2012)

Das war eine saubere Ausfahrt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (14. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wie bekommt Ihr die Bikes immer so SAUBER !!!!



Die frage stell ich mir auch des öfteren 

@tuti

Das ist ja jammerschade....dabei hast du das ding doch jetzt schon ne ganze weile...

Habt ihr echt nicht mehr fw hinten genutzt?


----------



## Luke-VTT (15. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wie bekommt Ihr die Bikes immer so SAUBER !!!!



Eine Gartenspritze, ein Eimer lauwarmes Wasser, ein halbes Dutzend Lappen und alter Geschirrhandtücher, zwei Q-Tips ^^

Sehr schönes Geschwisterpaar


----------



## Ge!st (15. April 2012)

Ich mache meine Bikes so gut wie nie ganz sauber, vom groben Dreck befreie, dazu sorgfältig und mit vorsicht die Federelemente und Gelenke säuber. Das reicht meiner Meinung völlig aus, da so ein Bike zum Gebrauch da ist und somit immer wieder Staub und Dreck ansetzen wird und irgendwie gehört das ja auch zum Mountainbiking dazu.


----------



## Luke-VTT (15. April 2012)

Das genannte Rezept befolge ich definitiv auch nicht nach jeder Ausfahrt


----------



## KHUJAND (15. April 2012)

jedoch war mein rad nach der gestrigen fahrt ganz schön eingesaut,- habs über nacht trocknen lassen, dann mit einem pinsel alles abgebürstet, der dreck fliegt gut weg weil mein rahmen mit dem ARMOR ALL® Tiefenpfleger imprägniert ist.


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. April 2012)

Dein Armor ALL Tipp ist echt gut, aber trotzdem nimmt meine Rad viel Dreck mit den in den Keller...


----------



## chorge (15. April 2012)

Lach - BIkes fürs Grobe fahren, und dann sowas... 

Frage: Gibt's eigentlich noch pink-Camouflage als Option bei N? Wäre der Traum meiner Freundin: ein Helius AM in eben dieser Farbe mit weißem Hinterbau und weißer Gabel...


----------



## RandyAndy (15. April 2012)

Laut http://nicolai.net/files/kundenpreisliste_nicolai__2011.pdf gibt's 3-farb Camo für 300,-.
Wenn Du Sie auf Dizzy Camo umstimmen kannst, kostet's nen Hunni weniger


----------



## chorge (15. April 2012)

Ne, wenn, dann rosa... Aber jetzt hat sie ja eh erstmal ihr Jekyll! Ist halt so ein Traum von ihr!


----------



## Heinsen (17. April 2012)

ich bräuchte mal dringend das *Gewicht* des *Helius AM Rahmen*s ohne Dämpfer in *Größe XL*.

Danke im Voraus! 

Elox und/oder Pulverbeschichtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evel (17. April 2012)

meiner wog in elox gr. XL mit Vivid Air 4020 gr. minus Dämpfer von ca. 550 gr. gleich 3470 gr. 


Heinsen schrieb:


> ich bräuchte mal dringend das *Gewicht* des *Helius AM Rahmen*s ohne Dämpfer in *Größe XL*.
> 
> Danke im Voraus!
> 
> Elox und/oder Pulverbeschichtung


----------



## Heinsen (18. April 2012)

danke weiß vllt. noch jmd. das Gewicht eines Helius *FR* Rahmens in *XL*? Brauche die Daten für einen Freund zum Durchrechnen-Gewicht


----------



## NoJan (18. April 2012)

http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/tech_sheet/Helius_FR_09.pdf

XL lässt sich ausrechnen. Alternativ einfach mal bei Nicolai anrufen.


----------



## guru39 (19. April 2012)

Ein Frühchen..... ganze 4 Wochen eher da als geplant 

Und es is net mainz


----------



## lomo (19. April 2012)

Lecker!


----------



## Lynus (19. April 2012)

Sieht gut aus Gürü, bitte unbedingt auch Bilder vom fertigen Bike posten


----------



## Simbl (19. April 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ein Frühchen..... ganze 4 Wochen eher da als geplant
> 
> Und es is net mainz



Dann sollte bei meinem Rahmen die Geburt eingeleitet werden da 4 Wochen zu Spät ;-)


----------



## guru39 (19. April 2012)

kann sein das deiner morgen kommt


----------



## gemeinling (19. April 2012)

mein hobel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaulEndymion (19. April 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ein Frühchen..... ganze 4 Wochen eher da als geplant



Schaut echt super aus das Frühchen. 
Da ist der Schreck der unerwartet frühen Geburt doch gleich vergessen. 
Vielen Dank für das Bild.


----------



## Simbl (19. April 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> kann sein das deiner morgen kommt



Dann kommt bei mir was anneres


----------



## hömma (19. April 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ein Frühchen..... ganze 4 Wochen eher da als geplant
> 
> Und es is net mainz



Sieht ja fast genauso aus wie mein Frühchen!


----------



## h0tz (19. April 2012)

Kommt das Frühchen noch in den Brutkasten, oder bleibt's ein 'S'?


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. April 2012)

Könnte auch ein M mit S-Sitzrohr sein.


----------



## guru39 (19. April 2012)

ist einfach nur S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. April 2012)

#3636


----------



## WODAN (20. April 2012)

Juhu, in hoffentlich 3 Wochen bin ich nach meinem Helius Fr auch wieder im Helius Club ;-)


----------



## Kuwahades (20. April 2012)

Fr ???


----------



## WODAN (20. April 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Fr ???


"nach meinem Fr"
(was ja Du gekauft hast), bekomme ich nun wieder ein Helius ;-)


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. April 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Fr ???


 
In meinen Augen immer noch am Nahesten an der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau.


----------



## Kuwahades (20. April 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> "nach meinem Fr"
> (was ja Du gekauft hast), bekomme ich nun wieder ein Helius ;-)



okay, jetzt habe ichs verstanden, stand aufm Schlauch 

habe nur oberflächlich mitgelesen, bin ja am arbeiten


----------



## slayerrider (20. April 2012)

Meins:




(vlt. lerne ich irgendwann auch nochmal wie man gute Bilder macht...)


----------



## KHUJAND (20. April 2012)

^^ genau mein ding


----------



## slayerrider (20. April 2012)

halt, das immer noch mein "Ding"!


----------



## Garrett (20. April 2012)

Yes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. April 2012)

slayerrider schrieb:


> halt, das immer noch mein "Ding"!



 darf ich wenigstens das Bild haben ?


----------



## slayerrider (20. April 2012)

ja, immer gerne.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. April 2012)

slayerrider schrieb:


> ja, immer gerne.



DANKE  --> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1105395


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2012)

@slayerrider: Sehr schön ! Auffallend und angenehm ruhig für ein Nicolai. Geil !


----------



## slayerrider (20. April 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @slayerrider: Sehr schön ! Auffallend und angenehm ruhig für ein Nicolai. Geil !



Danke. Ja, Eloxalmasaker mag ich nicht so.


----------



## sluette (20. April 2012)

schöne kiste mit klassischen hope m4 bremsen. wird die schlaufe an der leitung ums tretlager noch gekürzt?


----------



## Andiduro (21. April 2012)

Mein neues Helius AM. Spacerturm kommt natürlich weg sobald ich mich festgelegt habe und Umwerfer fehlt noch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bei den grünen Griffen bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Aber Hauptsache es fährt erstmal.


----------



## slayerrider (21. April 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> schöne kiste mit klassischen hope m4 bremsen. wird die schlaufe an der leitung ums tretlager noch gekürzt?



Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich hinten wieder eine 200er Scheibe montiere und dann brauche ich genau die Schlauf. Aber ja, die sieht nicht so toll aus.


----------



## sluette (22. April 2012)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich hinten wieder eine 200er Scheibe montiere und dann brauche ich genau die Schlauf.



unglaublich was 10mm vergrößerung des bremsscheibendurchmessers für auswirkungen haben... die schlaufe sieht nach gefühlten 10cm zu viel aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zockerkauk (22. April 2012)

nach Umbau auf 2 x 10 und komplett neu gelagert.


----------



## guru39 (26. April 2012)

Wie imma, net mainz 









Geändert wird noch der Würger, in Blau.


----------



## Midgetman (26. April 2012)

Top!


----------



## Ti-Max (26. April 2012)

Yeah, ohne Gusset am Sitzrohr sieht es am Besten aus


----------



## hömma (26. April 2012)

Schwarz-blau wird ja total zur Epidemie... 

Will jetzt was anderes!


----------



## RaulEndymion (26. April 2012)

Wunderschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemeinling (26. April 2012)

Weiss und anders weiss...


----------



## Dease (26. April 2012)

gemeinling schrieb:


> Weiss und anders weiss...



Das gefällt mir!


----------



## Diamondaine (26. April 2012)

Schickes ST, hab da auch so eins, sogar zum Touren und mit 2 Kampfhubschraubern!


----------



## gemeinling (26. April 2012)

ein vielseitiger Rahmen... wie kommst du mit dem Gewicht hin?


----------



## Diamondaine (26. April 2012)

Meines wiegt, allerdings mit Fox DHX 5.0 Air, 17,1kg. 
Den Roco musste ich raustun weil die Kolbenstange eine Macke hat und immer fleißig Öl raustransportiert und den Rahmen eingesaut hat. 

Was wiegt deines?


----------



## gemeinling (26. April 2012)

auch 17kg. 
Was für ein Jahrgang ist dein ST?


----------



## Diamondaine (26. April 2012)

Meins ist ein '05er, deins vermutlich ein Jahr neuer, oder? Bei mir sind noch Verstärkungen an die Druckstreben drangebruzzelt.

Hier auch nochmal mit Doppelbrücke


----------



## gemeinling (26. April 2012)

07er Mod. aus Ende 06

Mein altes was dann fort soll ist aus 04. Das hat noch ein versetzt geschweisstes Rohr über dem Tretlager und noch nicht den "Turm".


noch mal von der anderen Seite:


----------



## stabilo (26. April 2012)

Meine alte Schüssel 
Helius CC 05, habe mich mal getraut und den Look mit den Windcutters komplettiert.


----------



## Nippes80 (26. April 2012)

gemeinling schrieb:


> Weiss und anders weiss...



Das ist ja mal schööööööööön Viel Spaß damit!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2012)

@ gemeinling 
 GUT !


----------



## embee (27. April 2012)

gemeinling schrieb:


> 07er Mod. aus Ende 06
> 
> Mein altes was dann fort soll ist aus 04. Das hat noch ein versetzt geschweisstes Rohr über dem Tretlager und noch nicht den "Turm".
> 
> ...



unfassbar, wie mega gut so "alte" Räder in vernünftigen Farben noch aussehen... absolut zeitlos! ich würde behaupten, ein 6 Jahre altes Hydroforming- oder Eloxal-Massaker findet man recht zeitnah nicht mehr cool (obwohl, wenn man zuviel Geld hat, dann kauft man einfach was neues ).


----------



## Kuwahades (27. April 2012)

die letzten 2 Seiten sin Hammer !


----------



## Joerg_1969 (30. April 2012)

Kleines Update meines Helius FR:





- Shaman Commander KeFü
- Kindshock Supernatural
- SQlab 611
- tune Würger

Und an dem Dämpfer und der Sattelstellung muss ich noch arbeiten


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. April 2012)

Helius FR forever!!


----------



## gemeinling (1. Mai 2012)

Mein "altes" ST mit der 66 light. Leider schlägt die krone am Unterrohr  an bei vollem Einschlag. Der Acros baut unten 14mm. Die einzige  Alternative wäre dann ein Reset mit 17.5 oder Chris King mit dem +5mm  Gabelkonus (dann 18.5). Breides aber ziemlich teure Lösungen :-(
Gibts noch ne andere Lösung ausser Doppelbrückengabel?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2012)

Schau mal bei Hope, die haben evtl. auch + Lösungen zu normalen Preisen

G.


----------



## Joshua60 (1. Mai 2012)

gemeinling schrieb:


> [...] Beides aber ziemlich teure Lösungen :-(
> Gibts noch ne andere Lösung ausser Doppelbrückengabel?



Mir fällt gerade auf, dass kein Buchstabe des Wortes Budget in Nicolai vorkommt


----------



## Tenderoni (1. Mai 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ein Frühchen..... ganze 4 Wochen eher da als geplant
> 
> Und es is net mainz



@ guru

gibt es denn eventl. Bilder von dem Blauen mit schwarzen Hinterbau (das im Hintergrund) fertig aufgebaut ? Auch wenn der jetzige Besitzer mitliest, wurde mich unbedingt über Bilder freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (1. Mai 2012)

Baus dir auf, ist so weit ich weiß noch zu haben


----------



## guru39 (1. Mai 2012)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> @ guru
> 
> gibt es denn eventl. Bilder von dem Blauen mit schwarzen Hinterbau (das im Hintergrund) fertig aufgebaut ? Auch wenn der jetzige Besitzer mitliest, wurde mich unbedingt über Bilder freuen.



Nein Bilder gibt es leider noch keine. Den Rahmen hab ich so gekauft, ohne das eine Bestellung vorlag, er ist somit für einen Spontankäufer gedacht


----------



## dr.juggles (1. Mai 2012)

...machst du gute preis...


----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2012)

wenn XL...


----------



## Tenderoni (2. Mai 2012)

-


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2012)

ich mach mal weider mit bildern.






meiner meinung nach etwas overpimpt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (3. Mai 2012)

Ist mir auch zuviel des guten


----------



## Martin1508 (3. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich mach mal weider mit bildern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja, mein Geschmack ist es nicht aber ich finde die vielfältigen Möglichkeiten immer wieder extrem überraschend.

Gruss


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (3. Mai 2012)

schwarzen Sattel und Bash drauf,dann fänd ichs geil!is doch top aufgebaut!
teiletechnisch auf jeden Fall weit oben dabei!


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich mach mal weider mit bildern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde es irgendwie cool das Bike.


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Mai 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich finde es irgendwie cool das Bike.


nee, zuviel verschiedene Rot-t  weniger ist mehr


----------



## richard.a (3. Mai 2012)

käme mit weißen Decals wesentlich besser rüber....


----------



## slayerrider (4. Mai 2012)

gemeinling schrieb:


> Mein "altes" ST mit der 66 light. Leider schlägt die krone am Unterrohr  an bei vollem Einschlag. Der Acros baut unten 14mm. Die einzige  Alternative wäre dann ein Reset mit 17.5 oder Chris King mit dem +5mm  Gabelkonus (dann 18.5). Breides aber ziemlich teure Lösungen :-(
> Gibts noch ne andere Lösung ausser Doppelbrückengabel?



Eine mögliche Lösung ist ein Abstandsring vom Innenlager. Steuersatz auspressen und mit dem Ring wieder einpressen. Bin so ziemlich lange an einem bike gefahren. Dauer ca. 30min. Kosten nichts.

Einziges Problem: Nicolai verlangt bei den neuen Rahmen ein mindest Einpresstiefe an der unteren Steuersatzschale. Ob das früher so war??? Musst halt überlegen ob dir das egal ist.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Mai 2012)

So einen Steuersatz-Spacer kann man sich bei Reset auch auf Maß machen lassen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Mai 2012)

.. oder eben einen höheren Lagerkonus. Das wäre mir die sicherere Option, kostet allerdings ein bißchen mehr, da oft auf Zuruf gefräst wird. War bei mir zumindest so.


----------



## stuk (4. Mai 2012)

oder das hier
http://www.google.de/products/catalog?hl=de&q=syncross+fr+steuersatz&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=13674716661723570056&sa=X&ei=09OjT9PHN8TN4QTXyvCwCQ&ved=0CGcQ8wIwAA#
hatte ich 4Jahre im Helius CC (und fährt so immer noch rum), erst wegen den Knöpfen und dem ETA an einer MZ und dann wegen zu langer Gabel. Ist super zuverlässig und wartungsarm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemeinling (4. Mai 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> oder das hier
> http://www.google.de/products/catal...=X&ei=09OjT9PHN8TN4QTXyvCwCQ&ved=0CGcQ8wIwAA#
> hatte ich 4Jahre im Helius CC (und fährt so immer noch rum), erst wegen den Knöpfen und dem ETA an einer MZ und dann wegen zu langer Gabel. Ist super zuverlässig und wartungsarm.


 

 Wie hoch baut der Syncros denn unten 20mm??

In der Bucht gibt´s ein Steelset... sollte auch mit highfive Konus passen
Sonst gibt´s noch ein Reset im Markt und der Bucht (scheint der gleiche zu sein. sollte auch passen mit 17.5mm

Ansonsten den AH 07 lassen und bei Acros mal wegen einem +4mm Konus anfragen


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte für den AH-07 einen hohen und neuen Konus abzugeben


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Mai 2012)

Leider kommen die neuen "gold-carbon" Aufkleber in der Sonne nicht richtig zur Geltung,
sehen aber wirklich SUPER aus. !  


 extra dafür mein Rad sauber gemacht . . .   







PS: Die Aufkleber sind NICHT von mir hergestellt worden, Ich habe sie im Internet erworben. 
nur zur Info.


----------



## Midgetman (4. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Leider kommen die neuen "gold-carbon" Aufkleber in der Sonne nicht richtig zur Geltung,



Das ist die Untertreibung des Tages.


----------



## dadsi (4. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Leider kommen die neuen "gold-carbon" Aufkleber in der Sonne nicht richtig zur Geltung,
> sehen aber wirklich SUPER aus. !
> 
> 
> ...



Aufklääber

Saubäärrr


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Mai 2012)

midgetman schrieb:


> das ist die untertreibung des tages.



....


----------



## stuk (5. Mai 2012)

gemeinling schrieb:


> Wie hoch baut der Syncros denn unten 20mm??



kann ich dir gar nicht mehr sagen, weil ich den ja nicht mehr habe, aber war ca. so wie der Reset....


----------



## wildbiker (5. Mai 2012)

Wie hoch der baut... ich mess die Tage mal...


----------



## gemeinling (5. Mai 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Wie hoch der baut... ich mess die Tage mal...




das wäre super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (5. Mai 2012)

wildbiker: was macht das knacken?


----------



## wildbiker (5. Mai 2012)

Knackt immernoch... Bin kommende Woche beim Händler, der will dann mal genauer reingucken was los ist.. Ahja.. neuer Dämpfer gibs auch noch...(nur RT3 )


----------



## stuk (5. Mai 2012)

wird schon und grüße an "Kalle"


----------



## wildbiker (5. Mai 2012)

Mach ich...  Hoffe das das nen gutes Ende nimmt.. Brauchs ja am 19. 

Sorry für OT


----------



## Eksduro (7. Mai 2012)

...letztens auf einer tour an einer anderen maschinenbau generation vorbeigekommen

das gespann vom kollegen ESPI und sohn







und meins








sattel, reifen, elox und hdr diskussionen dürfen übersprungen werden


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Mai 2012)

Alle beide Bikes schauen sehr gut aus!!! Klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (7. Mai 2012)

frag mich nur was mehr wiegt? die dampflok oder die nicolais?


----------



## ESPI (7. Mai 2012)

Hahaha, hab beide mal hochgehoben und würde rein subjektiv betrachtet meinen das sie sich nicht viel tuen. Aber du vergleichst hier gefedert mit ungefedert...


----------



## guru39 (7. Mai 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> ... hdr diskussionen dürfen übersprungen werden



Geile Baiks, aber schoiß Bilder


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2012)

mal ne Runde i n der alten Heimat


----------



## guru39 (14. Mai 2012)

net mainz


----------



## der-gute (14. Mai 2012)

Bam!


----------



## hömma (14. Mai 2012)

Häh? Hab ich auf dem Teil nicht vor 2 Monaten bei dir Probe gesessen? ...nur eben fertig aufgebaut?


----------



## guru39 (14. Mai 2012)

is quasi n Zwilling


----------



## der-gute (14. Mai 2012)

das Blöde is so langsam, das man bald nur noch die Kopie eines schon vorhandenen Aufbaus hat.

das is silber elox und schwarz elox, oder?


----------



## oldman (14. Mai 2012)

an dieser Stelle sage ich mal aus gegebenem Anlass ganz leise "HURRA" (noch ist der Bauxithaufen nicht da)!
und ja, besten Dank an [email protected]!







demnächst mehr in diesem Kino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. Mai 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> das Blöde is so langsam, das man bald nur noch die Kopie eines schon vorhandenen Aufbaus hat.
> 
> das is silber elox und schwarz elox, oder?



Macht ja nix, die Brocken die dran kommen sind ja andere.

Is raw/schwarz elox.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Mai 2012)

oldman schrieb:


> an dieser Stelle sage ich mal aus gegebenem Anlass ganz leise "HURRA" (noch ist der Bauxithaufen nicht da)!
> und ja, besten Dank an [email protected]!



und ich


----------



## oldman (14. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> und ich



logisch, sowieso


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Mai 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


>



RAW ist übelst gut...  




oldman schrieb:


> logisch, sowieso


 gerne doch... hoffentlich wirds gut,- aber da habe ich keine bedenken.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2012)

Vom Mittelpunkt zum Gipfel


----------



## Holland (14. Mai 2012)

Sehe gerade, dass Der Thomas vom Tag der offenen Tür eine Nicolai Galerie eröffnet hat:
http://www.bikebauer.com/custom/index.php/gallery

@Thomas: Die Ablichtung der apfelgrünen Eloxierung (#16) ist Dir sehr gut gelungen! Ich muss auch mal wieder die Kamera mit ins Gelände nehmen...


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## PiR4Te (14. Mai 2012)

Da sind ja beim Bikebauer echte Schmuckstücke dabei 

Sauber!!


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Mai 2012)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Da sind ja beim Bikebauer echte Schmuckstücke dabei
> 
> Sauber!!



#59 Nucleon AM 

Ein Traum in schwarz-rot


----------



## RaulEndymion (16. Mai 2012)

Dann will ich auch mal 










Habe inzwischen die ersten paar Touren hinter mir und bin richtig verliebt. 
Klettert weitaus besser den Berg hinauf als ich je gedacht hätte, und bergab mutiert es zur handlichen und spassigen Trail Rakete.

Vielen Dank an den guru für die Beratung, Geduld und Schrauberei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. Mai 2012)

^^ einfach übelst geil ^^
schöner sorgloser aufbau.  (incl. wurzelpuff standart sattel)


----------



## Kuwahades (16. Mai 2012)

schwarz blau ist schon immer mein Favorit 

wie sind die Fat Albert so bei dem Wetter ?
habe mir jetzt auch einen zum testen für vorne geholt


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Mai 2012)

Bei Nässe schei$$e, im trockenen brauchbar


----------



## Kuwahades (16. Mai 2012)

echt ?
habe irgendwo gelesen das die auf nassen Wurzeln auch garnet schlecht wären ?!


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Mai 2012)

Ist halt immer subjektiv. Bei Nässe habe ich immer ein sehr eiriges Gefühl vorne.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Mai 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Bei Nässe habe ich immer ein sehr eiriges Gefühl vorne.



ich nicht... ich fahr immer wenns trocken ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaulEndymion (16. Mai 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> wie sind die Fat Albert so bei dem Wetter ?
> habe mir jetzt auch einen zum testen für vorne geholt


 
Also ich bin bisher absolut begeistert vom Grip.
Aber das ist auch nicht so verwunderlich, da ich die letzten 10 Jahre auf WTB Nano Raptor 2.1 und Smart Sam 2.25 rumgerollt bin.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Mai 2012)

RaulEndymion schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an den guru für die Beratung, Geduld und Schrauberei.



generell stammen aus der Wurzelpassage die schönsten und sinnvollsten Aufbauten !


----------



## guru39 (16. Mai 2012)

Danke Artur


----------



## Timmy35 (16. Mai 2012)

Alter Schleimer,


aber im Prinzip hast Du ja recht


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Mai 2012)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Alter Schleimer,



ne eigentlich garnicht... ich bin sehr kritisch, das weisst du ! 
aber Guru´s  NICOLAI aufbauten sind durch die bank alle klasse.


----------



## trailterror (16. Mai 2012)

Ist es ein havoc vorbau...ich erkenns grad net...


----------



## RaulEndymion (16. Mai 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ist es ein havoc vorbau...ich erkenns grad net...


 
Ja, ist ein Easton Havoc.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Mai 2012)

Sau geil, das schwarz-blaue!! Hammer!


----------



## Simbl (16. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wurzelpuff standart sattel



Der gehört irgendwie schon dazu. Vielleicht schenk ich dem Rainer noch einen zu Geburtstag


----------



## trailterror (16. Mai 2012)

RaulEndymion schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein Easton Havoc.





50 oder 65mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (16. Mai 2012)

Neue Zugmaschine für den Chariot


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Mai 2012)

Sehr lecker und das Kind hat ein schönes Zugfahrzeug. 

Ist das 1-Fach vorne?


----------



## Triple F (16. Mai 2012)

Aha.. das AC mit AM-Aufnahme! 
Wie steht's mit dem Gewicht bei dem schlanken Aufbau?


----------



## PiR4Te (16. Mai 2012)

Schöne Trail-Rakete, einfach ein pures Bike... nur dran, was man wirklich brauch... hat Style


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Mai 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> Aha.. das AC mit AM-Aufnahme!



Warum N das nicht standardmässig macht, werde ich nie verstehen...

Die AC-Dämpferaufnahme sieht so unwertig aus


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> Aha.. das AC mit AM-Aufnahme!



Und ich dachte schon das ist ein AM mit AC Steuerrohrbereich

Aber Egal, Hauptsache schön

G.


----------



## Triple F (16. Mai 2012)

@Ti-Max:
Yup, da gebe ich Dir recht.
Hatte ich auch lange überlegt, aber jetzt tendiere ich ohnehin wieder mehr zum 'ganzen' AM.


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Mai 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> @Ti-Max:
> Yup, da gebe ich Dir recht.
> Hatte ich auch lange überlegt, aber jetzt tendiere ich ohnehin wieder mehr zum 'ganzen' AM.



Ich würde auch definitiv zum AM tendieren, zumal mir die Gussets am Steuerrohr beim AM definitiv besser gefallen als beim AC. Aber ich muss ja nicht 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## WODAN (16. Mai 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> Aha.. das AC mit AM-Aufnahme!
> Wie steht's mit dem Gewicht bei dem schlanken Aufbau?



13,3 kg. 
Aber die verbaute  Teile sind teilweise etwas schwerer, ein Kilo wären noch locker zu holen ohne die Stabilität aus den Augen zu verlieren.

Vorne momentan nur ein Kettenblatt, ist dem Einsatzgebiet entsprechend einfach und schlicht gehalten. Reine Singletrailrakete auf heimischen Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (16. Mai 2012)

Kein aktuelles Modell, aber mein aktueller Aufbau und gerade ne Wäsche, neue Griffe und n Reifenwechsel bekommen ...


----------



## trailterror (17. Mai 2012)

Schöne bilder


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Mai 2012)

Hi Bernd,

Wow schönes Gerät, würde mein AM auch gerne auf ein Kettenblatt für heimische Trails umbauen. Könntest du mir die Teile dazu nennen, die du benutzt hast?


----------



## Guy8rush (17. Mai 2012)

Splash schrieb:


> Kein aktuelles Modell, aber mein aktueller Aufbau und gerade ne Wäsche, neue Griffe und n Reifenwechsel bekommen ...



wow, bin schon länger hier am schauen, weil ich mir so in ein... zwei Jahren auch ein neues Rad aufbauen will - das kommt vom Aussehen am ehesten an mein Traumrad ran - Top 
Kannst Du mal 'ne Komponentenliste einstellen?


----------



## Splash (17. Mai 2012)

Danke  - ist aber wohl auch der Endausbau und als nächstes steht dann ein neuer Rahmen an ...



​


----------



## WODAN (18. Mai 2012)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hi Bernd,
> 
> Wow schönes Gerät, würde mein AM auch gerne auf ein Kettenblatt für heimische Trails umbauen. Könntest du mir die Teile dazu nennen, die du benutzt hast?



hi,
vorne 32er Kb und hinten ein 11-34 Ritzel. Außerdem die Superstars Comp Kettenführung. Leider noch nocht ausgiebig getestet 

Grüße nach FFM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (21. Mai 2012)

letztes WE am lago:






so, nachdem meine experimente mit X0 und MT6 bremsen kläglich gescheitert sind, haben sich die hope race m4 evos am lago also hervorragend erwiesen. somit ist die kiste nun für mich perfekt. was mach ich nun ?


----------



## stuk (21. Mai 2012)

ach?
hope!
hoffe du hattest einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Mai 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Neue Zugmaschine für den Chariot



ast rein Bernd ... 
 warst du in Winterberg ?


----------



## WODAN (21. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ast rein Bernd ...
> warst du in Winterberg ?



Danke.

Ja ich war Do (Rookies Cup mitgefahren) und am Fr da. Ich stand hinter/neben Thomas als Du ankamst und ihm die Hand geschüttelt hast. Dann hast Du und Deine Horde den Bierstand angesteuert


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Mai 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Ja ich war Do (Rookies Cup mitgefahren) und am Fr da. Ich stand hinter/neben Thomas als Du ankamst und ihm die Hand geschüttelt hast. Dann hast Du und Deine Horde den Bierstand angesteuert



ahh... ich war echt verpeilt.


----------



## Kuwahades (22. Mai 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Neue Zugmaschine für den Chariot



schön isses geworden.
kannst du mir ja gerne mal ne Teileliste schicken, würde gerne mal schmökern 
war gestern mal wieder aufm Winterstein 
BMXTB läuft echt gut mit den Fat Alberts
neue Strecke würde ich mich auch mal rantrauen wollen, fehlt aber noch die Fitness


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Mai 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> letztes WE am lago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Farbkombi, hab auf den ersten Blick gedacht, hier hätte jemand frech sein Reuber eingestellt 

Bzgl. Langeweile nach "fertigem" Projekt: Mach Dir da mal keine allzu großen Sorgen, fang lieber an zu sparen


----------



## dr.juggles (22. Mai 2012)

ideales gardasee-bike.

bergauf, wie bergab ein traum


----------



## Eksduro (22. Mai 2012)

noch schönerer hintergrund als vinyl ...


----------



## gemeinling (22. Mai 2012)

So....  Problem mit der anschlagenden Gabelkrone gelöst. Gab von Acros ein erhöhten Steuersatzboden. Mit dem Ding passt es jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (22. Mai 2012)

edit: falsche Thread, sorry.


----------



## sluette (22. Mai 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Bzgl. Langeweile nach "fertigem" Projekt: Mach Dir da mal keine allzu großen Sorgen, fang lieber an zu sparen



ich habe noch potential gefunden...
titan feder für den dhx, sram 1080 kassette und matchmaker für die race evo. eventuell noch ein reset headset, der wäre dann wahrscheinlich qualitativ dem hope überlegen, bringt aber auch wieder minimal mehrgewicht mit sich. naja, eigentlich bin ich wie schon geschrieben total happy mit der karre, aber jammern auf hohem niveau macht ja auch mal spass...


----------



## Martin1508 (22. Mai 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> ich habe noch potential gefunden...
> titan feder für den dhx, sram 1080 kassette und matchmaker für die race evo. eventuell noch ein reset headset, der wäre dann wahrscheinlich qualitativ dem hope überlegen, bringt aber auch wieder minimal mehrgewicht mit sich. naja, eigentlich bin ich wie schon geschrieben total happy mit der karre, aber jammern auf hohem niveau macht ja auch mal spass...


 
Moin,

ich weiß nicht ob es wirklich nötig ist, aber irgendwie hat man immer was neues und Spaß am Geldausgeben.
Ich fand meins eigentlich letztes Jahr schon toll aber durch die ganzen Themen im Forum hat sich schon einiges geändert. Ein paar Beipiele:

Von Nobby Nic auf Hans Dampf
Von Syntace Vector Carbon 680 auf Vector Carbon 740
Von Superforce 90mm auf Superforce auf 75mm
Hope X2 auf Matchmaker
CrankBrother Griffe auf Odi
Pedale XTR Trail auf NC17 Sudpin III auf DMR Vault
Sattel Fiszik Aliante auf SQ Lab
Dämpfer Monarch Plus auf CCDB Air
Nicolai Buchsen auf Huber Buchsen

Bist also nicht alleine mit deiner Langeweile

Grüße


----------



## stuk (23. Mai 2012)

fertig ist man doch eh nie.........


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Mai 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


>



super Rad...


----------



## guru39 (23. Mai 2012)

wie imma....net mainz


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2012)

Sehhhr schön...obwohls farbig ist

G.


----------



## RaulEndymion (23. Mai 2012)

Uuiii
Auch eine sehr schöne Farbkombination.


----------



## stuk (23. Mai 2012)

da dürfte selbst eine kamasushi-fox gut drinn aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. Mai 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> da dürfte selbst eine kamasushi-fox gut drinn aussehen



Das wird sie auch


----------



## Joshua60 (23. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sehhhr schön...obwohls farbig ist
> 
> G.


 
nicht obwohl, sondern weil !


----------



## trailterror (23. Mai 2012)

Hätt ich auch net gedacht, dass diese beiden farben so gut ausschauen können


----------



## Midgetman (23. Mai 2012)

Aber die rote Sattelschelle?


----------



## Brickowski (23. Mai 2012)

boah geile Kiste! Hoffentlich landen hier Bilder vom Komplettbike.


----------



## de´ AK77 (23. Mai 2012)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Aber die rote Sattelschelle?



kommen ja noch rote Laufräder rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (23. Mai 2012)

wird ein rasta bike


----------



## de´ AK77 (23. Mai 2012)

ja es wird wohl ein Rasta-Bike wobei das wohl eher nicht die Absicht des
Besitzers war.


----------



## trailterror (23. Mai 2012)




----------



## Jim_Panse (23. Mai 2012)

Auf den Aufbau bin ich echt mal gespannt!


----------



## guru39 (23. Mai 2012)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> kommen ja noch rote Laufräder rein



Mensch..... verrate doch nicht alles


----------



## blutbuche (23. Mai 2012)

@gemeinling :  !!!


----------



## thunder666 (23. Mai 2012)

Ich freue mich jedesmal, wenn neue Bikes aus Gurus Schmiede kommen. Auch ich finde, dass die schönsten u. stimmigsten Aufbauten meistens aus Gurus Feder stammen.


----------



## guru39 (23. Mai 2012)

Danke für das Kompliment


----------



## der-gute (23. Mai 2012)

unconditional zustimmung.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Mai 2012)

thunder666 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich jedesmal, wenn neue Bikes aus Gurus Schmiede kommen. Auch ich finde, dass die schönsten u. stimmigsten Aufbauten meistens aus Gurus Feder stammen.



mein reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (24. Mai 2012)

..stellt der besitzer nicht die teile zusammen , die er am rahmen verbaut haben möchte ....??


----------



## guru39 (24. Mai 2012)

Doch, aber ich gebe auch Empfehlungen.


----------



## Simbl (24. Mai 2012)

Z.b. den Sattel


----------



## guru39 (24. Mai 2012)




----------



## Kontragonist (24. Mai 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..stellt der besitzer nicht die teile zusammen , die er am rahmen verbaut haben möchte ....??



Ich wollts schon sagen: ohne den Glanz des erleuchteten Guru dimmen zu wollen  die Kundschaft hat hier einfach auch ein gut ausgeprägtes ästhetisches Empfinden


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Mai 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich wollts schon sagen: ohne den Glanz des erleuchteten Guru dimmen zu wollen  die Kundschaft hat hier einfach auch ein gut ausgeprägtes ästhetisches Empfinden



oder nix zu sagen !   denn Rainer macht et schon .


----------



## missmarple (24. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> oder nix zu sagen !   denn Rainer macht et schon .



Vom Stylepapst an seiner Seite mal ganz zu schweigen......


----------



## der-gute (24. Mai 2012)

Boah...

Klaus und Papst in einen Satz zu packen...harter Tobak!


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Mai 2012)

Macht Design-technisch aber Sinn: Kontraste und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (24. Mai 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Boah...
> 
> Claus und Papst in einen Satz zu packen...harter Tobak!



ISCH darf das!!!   

@Kontra:


----------



## de´ AK77 (24. Mai 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Boah...
> 
> Klaus und Papst in einen Satz zu packen...harter Tobak!



da haste harten Tobak 





Grüße

Klaus mit C


----------



## blutbuche (24. Mai 2012)

..des is nu wirklich net schön .. egal , wer´s zusammengestellt hat ..-


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Mai 2012)

Schönheit liegt im Leopardenfellhut des Betrachters


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (24. Mai 2012)

abgesehn vom Sattel is des geil!!


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Mai 2012)

... nur nicht mehr existent, zumindest in der Kombi!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (24. Mai 2012)

Als ich neulich im Laden war hat die PrÃ¼fung dem flÃ¼chtigen Blick noch standgehalten â¦ Ich hab die Details nicht kontrolliert, aber es war noch immer lila/gold und ziemlich pornÃ¶s.

Man kennt das ja: da behauptet man immer, man sei nicht oberflÃ¤chlich und schaue zuerst auf das Gesicht oder in die Augen, aber am Ende erinnert man sich doch bloÃ ans DekolletÃ©


----------



## BOSTAD (24. Mai 2012)

Das Gespann aus Fahrer und Bike muss doch passen. Ich kenne sonst keinen Luden der besser auf das Bike passt als der AK 

Ich finds geil!


----------



## der-gute (24. Mai 2012)

leider kein Coupé


----------



## missmarple (24. Mai 2012)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Das Gespann aus Fahrer und Bike muss doch passen. Ich kenne sonst keinen Luden der besser auf das Bike passt als der AK
> 
> Ich finds geil!





Dennoch würde der Lude das Pornogestühl einem ebenbürtigen oder gar noch ludigeren Luden abtreten - gegen ein geringes Ablösesümmchen versteht sich...... 

*denrotenfadenzuwerf*


----------



## wildbiker (24. Mai 2012)

Geiles Bike...

Wo gibs den Sattel? oder ist der selbstbezogen?


----------



## Simbl (25. Mai 2012)

Hat die Polsterei von nebenan gemacht


----------



## guru39 (25. Mai 2012)

Ich habe den Auftrag bekommen das ich noch ein Bild mit Gabel posten soll, also......voìla


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Mai 2012)

ich gebe dir den auftrag es "genau so" zu mir zuschicken


----------



## stuk (25. Mai 2012)

geil geil geil
(endlich gefällt mir ne Kasamuschi-Gabel)
Jetzt versaut es aber nicht zur Kirmesbude macht den Rest doch einfach Schwarz


----------



## trailterror (25. Mai 2012)

Ach du Sch..... Das sieht spitze aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (25. Mai 2012)

Kirmes: Rot eloxierte Felgen/Naben/Lenker (alles poliert, nicht gestrahlt), der Rest Schwarz und die Aufkleber bitte wieder runter piddeln


----------



## Joshua60 (25. Mai 2012)

Mit dem roten Würger ist die Kugel schon aus dem Lauf. Da passen jetzt leider nur noch rote Räder, fürchte ich


----------



## c_w (25. Mai 2012)

Ihr macht mir echt gudde Laune :-D


----------



## Ge!st (25. Mai 2012)

HAMMER Farbkombination 

Bin auf das fertige Bike gespannt.


----------



## Martin1508 (25. Mai 2012)

Porno! Im positiven Sinne!

Geile Karre. Lasst den Sommer rein und mehr Mut zu Farbe.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## dr.juggles (25. Mai 2012)

geilomatico!!!

leben im hd umland nur midgets weil nur noch s rahmen den puff verlassen?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Auftrag bekommen das ich noch ein Bild mit Gabel posten soll, also......voìla



So ums nommal auf die Seite rüberzubringen

Pohh..sieht mit der Komischoschi Gabel echt noch genialer aus, paßt wie die Faust aufs Auge

Kanns kaum abwarten wenn der Optikterror mit dem roten Zeugs angeht

G.


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Mai 2012)

Das rote Zeug wird es total versauen, ich hoffe auf schwarz


----------



## trailterror (25. Mai 2012)

Bin der gleichen meinung....(bis jetzt zumindest  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. Mai 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> ..............., ich hoffe auf schwarz



Kannste vergessen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2012)

...die (unsere) Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

G.


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Mai 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Kannste vergessen



Ich hab es befürchtet 

Aber unter Drogen ist ja fast alles geil, vielleicht auch das


----------



## guru39 (25. Mai 2012)

Macht euch keine falschen Hoffnungen .... die roten Laufräder werden
grade noch vom Claus gebaut (DPD kam erst um 1600).





Luden-Kettchen


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Mai 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Macht euch keine falschen Hoffnungen Luden-Kettchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blutbuche (25. Mai 2012)

sieht dermassen geil  aus - aber rot passt da nu´echt nicht ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. Mai 2012)

fertsch 













@Besitzer,

die Hände bleiben aber auf der Decke


----------



## missmarple (25. Mai 2012)




----------



## Simbl (25. Mai 2012)

Passt


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Mai 2012)

Echt Gail


----------



## blutbuche (25. Mai 2012)

hmmm - hatte  s mir schlimmer vorgestellt ...


----------



## Triple F (25. Mai 2012)

Das Einspeichen ging ja fix!
Noch 'ne rote rote Non-Shimano-Kurbel, dann gäb's noch einen Daumen mehr


----------



## richard.a (25. Mai 2012)

*LEIDER GEIL ! *


----------



## Kontragonist (25. Mai 2012)

Ich dementiere den Quatsch den ich über den roten Lenker gequatscht hab, empfehle aber dringend einen roten Vorbau!

Geil und kein bisschen Leider an der Karre 

Was wiegt der Wicht?


----------



## MisterXT (25. Mai 2012)

Ich find das geil!

Mut zur Farbe, geht so einwandfrei als Einladung zum Sommer durch!


----------



## guru39 (25. Mai 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Was wiegt der Wicht?



15,87Kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (25. Mai 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> Das Einspeichen ging ja fix!



wir haben nichts anbrennen lassen da uns DP nen bissl im Stich gelassen hat und mit Miss Violets Fahrwerk wollten wir den Jamaika-Hobel nun wirklich nicht an den Besitzer übergeben 

und ma ehrlich, schwarz wäre langweilig gewesen...

in diesem Sinne


----------



## trailterror (25. Mai 2012)

Rastafari 

Die roten felgen bringen für meinen geschmack das fass (wie befürchtet) zum überlaufen  dennoch: chapeau


----------



## Kontragonist (25. Mai 2012)

Finde ich nicht â das Projekt ist ein erstaunlich gelungenes Eloxal-Massaker  Obwohl es wirklich laut ist wirkt es gar nicht billig â¦


----------



## Joshua60 (25. Mai 2012)

Schwarze Räder wirken hier wirklich verloren.
Mein Rear Admiral teilt die Kontragonistenmeinung zum roten Vorbau.  Nur das Blau muss auf das Minimum beschränkt bleiben, sonst wirds wirklich ne Kirmesbude.


----------



## Joshua60 (25. Mai 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> 15,87Kg.


 
Da tune ich halt noch meinen Bioprenanteil


----------



## donnersberger (25. Mai 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> wie imma....net maiz



 des wird der Hingugger uffm Königstuhl


----------



## pfalz (25. Mai 2012)

Ya man, dem wheels are fat, man


----------



## Eksduro (26. Mai 2012)

richtig gutes teil....war auch erst skeptisch mit dem rot, aber im endeffekt kommt es hammergeil 

glückwunsch zum traumbike, und wo das unwort schon aufkam:

ich  eloxalmassaka...zumindest so gut gemachte

viel spass damit!


----------



## Joshua60 (26. Mai 2012)

Goldene Felgen würde ich auch gerne mal probieren, die gefallen mir an Deinem Rad ausgesprochen gut. Aber jetzt rauche ich erstmal meine Tüte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (26. Mai 2012)




----------



## Eksduro (27. Mai 2012)




----------



## WilliWildsau (27. Mai 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> fertsch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sahneschnittchen
Geniale Arbeit Rainer

und da es ja um Helius-Aufbauten geht, habe ich auch noch 2 schöne anzubieten



und Elmar Keineke`s Megavalanche-Aufbau



Elmars Bike ist der absolute Traum Einfach draufsetzen und wohlfühlen. Damit würde ich sofort nach Alp d`Huez fahren
Absolut durchdachte Austattung um den maximalen Fahrspaß in Verbindung mit dem minimalen Defektrisiko zu haben
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## dr.juggles (27. Mai 2012)

und was ist an dem aufbau neben der einfachkurbel & kefü so absolut durchdacht?


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. Mai 2012)

Der Rahmen weicht ein wenig von der Seriengeometrie ab und es gibt Räder, da setzt man sich drauf und möchte eigentlich nicht mehr absteigen, außer die Kraft reicht nicht mehr und bei dem Helius ging es mir sofort so Und viel neues kann man heute ja eh nicht mehr sehen Aber Elmars Aufbauten sind immer wieder Bikeaufbauten in Perfektion und man kann es auch nicht beschreiben, sondern man muss es "erfahren" 
Gruß Jens!


----------



## dr.juggles (27. Mai 2012)

placebo-effekt 

ne kettenführung habe ich gestern schmerzlich vermisst in beerfelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mugggel (27. Mai 2012)

So, hier mein neu aufgebautes Helius CC. Gewicht ziemlich genau 15 kg...


----------



## wildbiker (27. Mai 2012)

BBCode unterm Bild hier reinkopieren...

Ich helf mal..
*http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1132001*


----------



## guru39 (27. Mai 2012)

mugggel schrieb:


> So, hier mein neu aufgebautes Helius CC.



Das ist kein CC sondern ein FR


----------



## mugggel (27. Mai 2012)

Haha.... Nein das ist ein CC und zwar ein Custom! 

Geometrie vom CC mit FR Rohrsatz, FR Gusset, FR Dämpferaufnahme. Zusätzlich hat es eine Schwinge wo bis zu 2.6er Reifen reinpassen. 


Gibt es so normal nicht zu kaufen!


----------



## WilliWildsau (28. Mai 2012)

Es ist auf jeden Fall ein Helius
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## sluette (28. Mai 2012)

mugggel schrieb:


> ...Geometrie vom CC mit FR Rohrsatz, FR Gusset, FR Dämpferaufnahme. Zusätzlich hat es eine Schwinge wo bis zu 2.6er Reifen reinpassen...



wieso lässt man sich sowas zusammen bauen? macht aus meiner sich nur sinn bei +150kg CC bikern, was die KeFü allerdings wieder größtenteils ausschließt.


----------



## trailterror (28. Mai 2012)

2extreme so zu kombinieren ist mal echt aussergewöhnlich...


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Mai 2012)

Ist glaube ich der alte Rahmen von Wolfi. Ich finde den Rahmen hübsch !


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Mai 2012)

und hier auch noch mal... nur der Vollständigkeit halber. 15,5 kg zur zeit... und wie immer kann man über das Gewicht und die Optik streiten, aber ihre fahrerischen Qualitäten sind unbestritten. Und mein altes AM ist ebenfalls in gute Händen, was will man mehr.


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Mai 2012)

Ich finde es Schick. Den roten Bash würde ich noch tauschen oder weglassen.
Viel Spass damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (28. Mai 2012)

der rockring war auch an meinem alten... da ich auf die schnelle keinen anderen fand der mir gefiel, habe ich ihn übernommen... weglassen würde mir rein optisch gefallen, jedoch nutze ich den rockring im wahrsten sinne des wortes...


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Mai 2012)

Dann würde ich den Ring am Rad lassen. Schwarz eloxieren lassen evtl.?

 Ich brauchte noch nie einen Rockring.


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Mai 2012)

schwarz elox evtl. - ja!


----------



## Kuwahades (29. Mai 2012)

schön ! 
lass den doch rot, muss net immer alles perfekt sein


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Mai 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ist glaube ich der alte Rahmen von Wolfi. Ich finde den Rahmen hübsch !




Was würde ich meine Frau schelten, wenn sie eines meiner Bikes hübsch nennen würde


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Mai 2012)




----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Mai 2012)

Einfach die beste Farbe!


----------



## blutbuche (29. Mai 2012)

... ausser grün natürlich ...


----------



## trailterror (29. Mai 2012)

Gute entscheidung den schwarzen N schriftzug gegen einen gelben zu wechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garrett (29. Mai 2012)

Hier mal mein FR für fast alles. it!


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Mai 2012)

Schön clean


----------



## blutbuche (29. Mai 2012)

sieht top aus !!  !


----------



## RandyAndy (29. Mai 2012)

Neuer Klorollenhalter:





Man kann ihn auch mit Zubehör ausrüsten und damit durch den Wald schüsseln:








Leider ist das Signal Yellow nur sehr schwer zu fotografieren (für Laien wie mich). Ist jedenfalls der gleiche Rahmen auf den Bildern.


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Mai 2012)

Roter Lenker kommt richtig gut, dachte erst, wäre ein Tourenhobel vom Gino 
Gelbe Griffe finde ich aber nicht so prall, rote Pedale fände ich auch schöner. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache


----------



## NoJan (29. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>



Was sind das für schicke Pedale an deinem Nico? Würden sich von der Farbe gut an meinem machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (29. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube es sind welche von twenty6


----------



## sluette (30. Mai 2012)

ich find's klasse wie's ist. allerdings ist der schutz an ketten- und druckstrebe für mich  eine optische katastrophe. 
an meinem raw hinterbau reicht mir die polyxxxxxx schiene auf der kettenstrebe voll aus.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Mai 2012)

NoJan schrieb:


> Was sind das für schicke Pedale an deinem Nico? Würden sich von der Farbe gut an meinem machen








@rest... DANKE !


----------



## nollak (30. Mai 2012)

Pedale sollten die Nukeproo Elektron sein.


----------



## zonuk (30. Mai 2012)

sooo nach mehrjähriger abstinenz und "fremdgehen" bin ich wieder zum N zurückgekehrt  

und ich muss sagen, es fährt sich einfach nur


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. Mai 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Roter Lenker kommt richtig gut, dachte erst, wäre ein Tourenhobel vom Gino



Hätte hinkommen können Auf jeden Fall ein Hammer-Aufbau und die anderen natürlich auch


----------



## RandyAndy (30. Mai 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Hätte hinkommen können Auf jeden Fall ein Hammer-Aufbau und die anderen natürlich auch



Gracias. 

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind (wie immer) verbesserungsfähig .
Z.B. muss ich noch das Schlauchgewickele ersetzen, Bremsleitung kürzen, ...

Die Pedale sind die Nukeproof Electron. Gibt's leider nicht in rot. Sind aber vom Preis/Gewicht unschlagbar.


----------



## MisterXT (30. Mai 2012)

Bei uns gabs eine neue Lieferung: 

Helius AC 29er. 
Schon mit 2013er Geometrie. Also etwas mehr Federweg wie bisher. 





Und ein RC. Ebenfalls schon mit der neuen Geometrie:


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Mai 2012)

das Titan wirkt irgendwie immer fleckig ?


----------



## MisterXT (30. Mai 2012)

Live nicht wirklich. Bis auf die bekannten Stellen an den Schweißnähten alles bestens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (30. Mai 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Schon mit 2013er Geometrie. Also etwas mehr Federweg wie bisher.



Erzähl was über die neuen Federwege und Winkel! Weißt du, ob sich beim AM was ändert? Bissl mehr FW bei leicht flacherem LW könnte bei mir einen VK auslösen zwecks neuem EK


----------



## superson1c (30. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>



@Artur: Was ist das für eine KeFü?

Gruß
Florian


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Mai 2012)

superson1c schrieb:


> @Artur: Was ist das für eine KeFü?
> 
> Gruß
> Florian



Florian 
KETTENFÜHRUNG:
E 13 DRS / kuka.berlin Carbon Bash.

 so eine sorglos KeFü hatte ich bisher noch an keinem Rad.


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. Mai 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Bei uns gabs eine neue Lieferung:
> 
> Helius AC 29er.
> Schon mit 2013er Geometrie. Also etwas mehr Federweg wie bisher.
> ...



Beides sehr schoene Rahmen. Das Titan Elox ist der Hammer!


----------



## Splash (30. Mai 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Beides sehr schoene Rahmen. Das Titan Elox ist der Hammer!



Absolut - irgendwie bekomme ich doch dabei Lust drauf, mal wieder n neues Bike zu bauen ..


----------



## PoisonB (30. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>




No comment


----------



## Brickowski (30. Mai 2012)

Wird die AM Dämpferaufnahme Serie beim AC? 
So´n AC bräucht ich dringend noch im Fuhrpark. Wenn ich´s mit AM Dämpferaufnahme und in der selben Farbkombi wie mein AM aufbaue würde meine bessere Hälfte das nichtmal mitbekommen


----------



## dr.juggles (30. Mai 2012)

ist bis jetzt nur am ac 29"er standard die helius am aufnahme...frag mich warum sie es nicht gleich gescheit machen 

bricko, was willst du mit nem ac? dein bos am ist ja schon federleicht!


----------



## Brickowski (30. Mai 2012)

Hätte halt noch gerne was leichtes wo ne 12 vorm Komma steht  

kein Post ohne Bild; daher nochmal mein AM,diesmal von der Antriebsseite








Mit der Ausstattung müsstens 14,3kg sein....wobei die 13,9 schon in Planung sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (30. Mai 2012)

hab im garten was mit einer satten 16 vorm komma geerntet...

hier als jpeg menu im blütenmeer an leichten HDR (HammaDasRad) essenzen serviert


----------



## Midgetman (30. Mai 2012)

Geiles Bike, geiles Foto.


----------



## MisterXT (30. Mai 2012)

Eksduro, das Bild ist Spitze!

@Kontragonist: genaues findest du in den TechSheets, die sind mittlerweile aktuell! Ob sich bei den AM's was ändert kann ich dir nicht sagen. Vinc's Aussage zur Änderung beim RC und dem 29er AC war, das sie mit dem mehr an Federweg in einer etwas anderen Bikeklasse sind wo das Rahmengewicht wieder konkurrenzfähig ist.


----------



## Kontragonist (30. Mai 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> @Kontragonist: genaues findest du in den TechSheets, die sind mittlerweile aktuell!



Ah, wer hätte das gedacht 

Danke!


----------



## blutbuche (31. Mai 2012)

..das bild is wie ne kitschpostkarte...aber dennoch schön ..


----------



## Ferkelmann (31. Mai 2012)

@Brickowski: Hat die seltsame Sattelstellung nen Grund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (31. Mai 2012)

sieht seltsamer aus als es ist  ist fast waagerecht. Hier sieht man´s besser (altes Bild aber am Sattel wurde nix verändert)
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/9/2/5/9/_/medium/P1080930.JPG


----------



## blutbuche (2. Juni 2012)

.,.. immer noch seltsam


----------



## Brickowski (2. Juni 2012)

was denn genau? Vielleicht muss ich noch ein Gesäßbild einstellen,denn dem scheint´s zu gefallen


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juni 2012)

@ Eksduro --> super geil*s Bild 
@ Khujand --> endlich habe ich mal deinen neuen Schriftzug gesehen 
@ MisterXT --> Das AC sieht klasse aus, bin mal auf den Aufbau gespannt Vorde

PS: Nicolas sind einfach schön


----------



## trailterror (2. Juni 2012)

Brickowski schrieb:


> was denn genau? Vielleicht muss ich noch ein Gesäßbild einstellen,denn dem scheint´s zu gefallen



Wahrscheinlich wegen der leichten neigung des sattels nach vorn; mach dir keinen kopf...wenns dir so passt ist doch alles bestens


----------



## wildbiker (2. Juni 2012)

hat sich einiges getan ... und gerade zurück mit überbreitem Grinsen...weil die Tour damit so geil war..


----------



## Konso (2. Juni 2012)

...endlich fertig....


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juni 2012)

Konso schrieb:


> ...endlich fertig....



warum den kürzesten federweg ?


----------



## Konso (2. Juni 2012)

?..ist nicht ganz unten...


----------



## tommi101 (4. Juni 2012)

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...9xazA4dHc&hl=de&single=true&gid=0&output=html



Federwege am Hinterbau / rear suspension travel
Loch oben / top hole 

171 mm

Zweites Loch von oben / second hole from above

158 mm

Drittes Loch von oben / second hole from above

146 mm

Loch unten / lowest hole

136 mm


Bei einer 160mm Gabel empfiehlt sich das zweite Loch von oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konso (4. Juni 2012)

tommi101 schrieb:


> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...9xazA4dHc&hl=de&single=true&gid=0&output=html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, dann werde ich den Dämpfer mal ein Loch hochschieben...

Danke und Gruß


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Juni 2012)

RandyAndy schrieb:


> Man kann ihn auch mit Zubehör ausrüsten und damit durch den Wald schüsseln:
> 
> Leider ist das Signal Yellow nur sehr schwer zu fotografieren (für Laien wie mich). Ist jedenfalls der gleiche Rahmen auf den Bildern.




Das wird doch nicht endlich mal ein AM mit einem gescheiten 1,5er Steuerrohr und nicht den üblichen 1 1/8er Röhrchen sein...


----------



## RandyAndy (10. Juni 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Das wird doch nicht endlich mal ein AM mit einem gescheiten 1,5er Steuerrohr und nicht den üblichen 1 1/8er Röhrchen sein...



'türlich, bin an ne relativ günstige Lyrik gekommen, mit 1,5" Schaft. Das war die Vorgabe für den Rahmen 
Hätt ich aber sowieso gemacht, ist man in der Zukunft flexibler.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Juni 2012)

Seh ich genauso. Hab z.B. in meinem Wildcard (1,5er) gerade auch ein CaneCreek Angle-Set "-1" drin...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. Juni 2012)




----------



## wavekiter (12. Juni 2012)

NICE


----------



## sundancer (12. Juni 2012)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


>



Von den 2004er Rahmen gibts doch noch welche? Ich fahre eins davon in rot, meine Freundin in schwarz mit roten Eloxalteilen. Ich mache morgen mal ein paar Bilder von den Schätzchen.

Gruß

Basti


----------



## Splash (12. Juni 2012)

Ohh .. jaa ... so n 2004er FR war mein erstes Nicolai - wir hatten schöne Zeiten zusammen . 

Evtl sollte ich meiner Frau mal so n alten Helius (CC oder FR) Rahmen beschaffen ...


----------



## blutbuche (12. Juni 2012)

..unser´s fährt auch noch freudig in der gegend rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (12. Juni 2012)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


>




Du musst dringend Bier holen gehen


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (12. Juni 2012)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Du musst dringend Bier holen gehen



aufm Balkon stehn noch zwei Kisten!!

Mit dem 2004er Helius bin ich sehr glücklich!von Bikepark ,Tour, bis hin zum Biergarten geht mit dem Radl einfach alles!!vor allem auch weil es ein 1,5er Steuerrohr hat,da ist man bei der Gabelwahl nicht eingeschränkt,wenn demnächst mal ne neue kommt!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Juni 2012)

Mit dem FR habe ich auch lange geliebäugelt, aber inzwischen bin ich der Meinung es darf was moderneres und vor allem leichteres sein.
Für den Enduro-Einsatz spar ich lieber noch ne Saison fürs AM (evtl. mit AFR Unterrohr) als jetzt günstig ein FR zu kaufen und schlußendlich doch nicht ganz glücklich damit zu werden...


----------



## oldman (13. Juni 2012)

Mädels, ich habe fertig... ein weiteres Helius AC.
Das war einer meiner nervigsten Aufbauten, es hat beinahe *nichts* auf Anhieb geklappt (Teilebeschaffung, Reklamation usw), die Details behalte ich für mich.
Auf jeden Fall war ich vor ner Weile kurz davor, den Rahmen aus dem 5.Stock einer Münchener Wohnung auf die Strasse zu werfen zu lassen... und hätte mir am liebsten ein Cotic Rocket oder aus Trotz sogar irgendso ein Liteville  gekauft.

Aber dann hat es doch noch geklappt und jetzt ist die Karre fertig (vorerst), Bremsleitung vorne ist noch zu lang, das VRO Ungetüm kommt noch weg und dann wird sich garantiert noch was finden.


----------



## WODAN (13. Juni 2012)

oldman schrieb:


> Mädels, ich habe fertig... ein weiteres Helius AC.
> Das war einer meiner nervigsten Aufbauten, es hat beinahe *nichts* auf Anhieb geklappt (Teilebeschaffung, Reklamation usw), die Details behalte ich für mich.
> Auf jeden Fall war ich vor ner Weile kurz davor, den Rahmen aus dem 5.Stock einer Münchener Wohnung auf die Strasse zu werfen zu lassen... und hätte mir am liebsten ein Cotic Rocket oder aus Trotz sogar irgendso ein Liteville  gekauft.
> 
> ...



Titan elox ist schick! 
Mir gefällt nur nicht die originale vordere Dämpferaufnahme vom AC, deshalb habe ich mir auch die AM mitbestellt 

Wann ist das endlich Serie ???


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Juni 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Mir gefällt nur nicht die originale vordere Dämpferaufnahme vom AC, deshalb habe ich mir auch die AM mitbestellt
> 
> Wann ist das endlich Serie ???


 
Vermutlich nie, weil der Rahmen dadurch nicht ganz unwesentlich schwerer wird. Neben der Dämpferaufnahme bekommt man nämlich auch das dickwandigere AM-Oberrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (13. Juni 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Vermutlich nie, weil der Rahmen dadurch nicht ganz unwesentlich schwerer wird. Neben der Dämpferaufnahme bekommt man nämlich auch das dickwandigere AM-Oberrohr



50 Gramm mehr?


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Juni 2012)

Keine Ahnung, aber die 50g mindestens


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2012)

Das sind aufs Ende hin dann auch wieder 100Euro mehr die man braucht ums anderweitig abzuspecken

G.


----------



## dr.juggles (13. Juni 2012)

schönes ac nicolai.
hoffe du hast jetzt nach dem ganzen stress viel spaß damit.
hast du dein xizang noch?


----------



## oldman (13. Juni 2012)

nee, das xizang ist schon ne weile weg. und jetzt gehe ich das ac mal etwas einsauen.


----------



## trailterror (13. Juni 2012)

wenn der wurm drin ist dann aber so richtig 

Sei's drum. Find das titan auch heiss..mein nächstes N dann  irgendwann mal


----------



## dr.juggles (13. Juni 2012)

terror hast du bilder von deinem?
habs noch garnicht gesehen. orange ist es aber?


----------



## trailterror (13. Juni 2012)

Genau, orange ists 

Hab 2 mal ein bild hier gepostet, aber in schlechter qualität. Ich suchs mal und editier mein post gleich.... Hab mir nach langem hin u her jetzt auch mal ne gescheite kamera gekauft; also nächstes bild wird besser


----------



## dr.juggles (13. Juni 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> wenn der wurm drin ist dann aber so richtig
> 
> Sei's drum. Find das titan auch heiss..mein nächstes N dann  irgendwann mal



oooohhhjaaaaaa titan 

oder doch raw? oder doch schwarz?
könnte mich gerade nicht entscheiden


----------



## trailterror (13. Juni 2012)

Schon wieder nicht  dieses problem wird einen bei nicolai wohl immer begleiten 

So habs gefunden; damals noch ungefahren 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9220358&postcount=5349

Mach die tage mal bilder mit angemessener quali...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (13. Juni 2012)

das ist auch der masterplan von N, dass die ihre bikes in so vielen farbkombos anbieten


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juni 2012)

oldman schrieb:


>




 

den lustigen text habe ich mal weggelassen.


----------



## kraftl (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

2ter Versuch...






AC mit AM-Oberrohr in XL (coalgrey + schwarz elox)
Fox F150RL
Float RP2
DT Swiss M1800
Antrieb XT
Magura Louise
Anbauteile Syntace + Sattelstütze KindShock SuperNatural
Schwalbe Hans Dampf
Das "viele" Rot muss noch getilgt werden...

Kraftl


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Juni 2012)

scheh


----------



## albertfrech (14. Juni 2012)

@ Kraftl: Schöner Aufbau  Was wiegt das Bike denn?


----------



## lakekeman (14. Juni 2012)




----------



## dr.juggles (14. Juni 2012)

richtig schöne bikes auf der seite


----------



## evilesel (14. Juni 2012)

Helius Am 2012 @ 14,85 Kg 

*


*


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Juni 2012)

evilesel schrieb:


> Helius Am 2012 @ 14,85 Kg
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Respekt mit HS, Reverb und 1,5er Rohr.......aber Größe "s" schätze ich mal?!
Gibt´s ne Teileliste???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilesel (14. Juni 2012)

Rahmen : Nicolai Helius Am größe S
Dämpfer:  BOS Vip'r
Gabel:  BOS Deville TRC Tapered 160mm
Steuersatz: Acros Ax25
Schaltwerk: Sram X0 10fach
Schalthebel: Sram X0
Bremsen: Sram X0 180mm / 200mm
Kurbel: HS
Zahnkranz: Sram PG-1070, 11-36 Zähne
Laufräder: Mavic Crossmax SX 2012
Reifen : Maxxis Ardent 26x2.4 / Tubeless
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce 2 60 mm
Lenker: Race Face Atlas Am
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
Sattel : Sq Labs 
Pedale:  Superstar


----------



## Kontragonist (14. Juni 2012)

Saugeil  Die "Kefü" kannst du noch einen Schritt weiter nach hinten verschieben und ein kurzes Schaltwerk wäre das Sahnehäubchen, aber alles in allem ist das schon verdammt optimal


----------



## Eksduro (15. Juni 2012)

übergeiles teil


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Juni 2012)

Neben dem Schaltwerk würde ich der hinteren Bremsleitung noch einen 90 Grad-Anschluss verpassen.
Ansonsten gefällt mir der Aufbau ziemlich gut.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juni 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> richtig schöne bikes auf der seite



auf jedemmm ! (wird zeit das meinz fertich wird)


----------



## some.body (15. Juni 2012)

Krasse Teileliste Mein AM in Groesse L kommt mit HS und Kindshock i950 auf 15,5 kg  Das machen sicherlich die leichten BOS Teile. Leider sind die nicht nur schoen leicht sondern auch schoen teuer 

Wie machen sich die Ardent in Tubeless und was wiegen die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilesel (15. Juni 2012)

some.body schrieb:


> Wie machen sich die Ardent in Tubeless und was wiegen die?



Die Ardents sind super .
Das sind Ardent mit Exo Karkasse, sprich zwischen der normalen und der Dh .
Gewicht müsste zwischen 800- 850 gramm sein- kann das nicht genau sagen.

Fahre die Ardens nun seit 3 Jahren Tubeless und hatt nie Probleme damit.


----------



## kraftl (15. Juni 2012)

albertfrech schrieb:


> @ Kraftl: Schöner Aufbau  Was wiegt das Bike denn?


 
Servus! Knappe 14 kg - hatte mal testweise die Reifen (Schwalbe NN) & die Sattelstütze (Syntace P6) gewechelt, dann stand eine 12 vor dem Komma...  Gruß, Kraftl


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Juni 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


>


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Juni 2012)

@lakekeman: einfach top Dein Bike 
Aber hattest Du nicht mal die Deville verbaut?


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Juni 2012)

Zu viel Trouble damit, wie bei mir 




evilesel schrieb:


> Fahre die Ardens nun seit 3 Jahren Tubeless und hatt nie Probleme damit.


 
Bei welchem Wetter bist Du denn unterwegs?


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Juni 2012)

Schade 

Meine läuft seit einem Jahr völlig problemlos. Ab und zu mal Staubabstreifer reinigen, mehr habe ich nie gemacht.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. Juni 2012)

kraftl schrieb:


> Servus! Knappe 14 kg - hatte mal testweise die Reifen (Schwalbe NN) & die Sattelstütze (Syntace P6) gewechelt, dann stand eine 12 vor dem Komma...  Gruß, Kraftl




Hast Du da nicht noch ein bissi geschummelt?
Wenn wir von 13,9kg ausgehen (knappe 14kg) müßtest Du mit den zwei Reifen und Sattelstütze ja ein gutes Kilo sparen...kommt mir ein wenig viel vor. Oder hast Du von 2.35er HD MIT Schlauch auf 2.1er NN Tubeless getauscht?


----------



## kraftl (15. Juni 2012)

Servus! Naaa, alles gewogen... Der Hans Dampf wiegt ~ 850g, die SuperNatural ~ 530g - der NN 2.25 wog ~ 560g, die P6 (etwas gekürzt) ~ 180g. Dann kommt das dann schon hin... Macht über 900g aus. Gruß, Kraftl


----------



## evilesel (15. Juni 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Bei welchem Wetter bist Du denn unterwegs?



Bei jedem, wieso du nicht ..schön wetter fahrerrrrrrr


----------



## Kontragonist (15. Juni 2012)

Schönwetterfahrer sind die besten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Juni 2012)

Meine ja nur 

Also unsere Erfahrung ist, daß der Ardent vor allem bei Nässe nicht viel taugt. Setzt sich schnell zu und ist nicht gerade mit einer hoher Selbstreinigung gesegnet. Seitenhalt fand ich nicht so prall, entweder bin ich für viel Grip mit wenig Druck (knapp über 1bar) gefahren oder für mehr Stabilität mehr Druck drauf und das ging zu Lasten des Grip. Lag zum Teil vielleicht auch an der Kombination mit den Felgen, getestet hatte ich die 2.4er Version.



Kontragonist schrieb:


> Schönwetterfahrer sind die besten!


 
Ach ja, der Sommer


----------



## evilesel (15. Juni 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Meine ja nur
> 
> Also unsere Erfahrung ist, daß der Ardent vor allem bei Nässe nicht viel taugt. Setzt sich schnell zu und ist nicht gerade mit einer hoher Selbstreinigung gesegnet. Seitenhalt fand ich nicht so prall, entweder bin ich für viel Grip mit wenig Druck (knapp über 1bar) gefahren oder für mehr Stabilität mehr Druck drauf und das ging zu Lasten des Grip. Lag zum Teil vielleicht auch an der Kombination mit den Felgen, getestet hatte ich die 2.4er Version.
> 
> ...



Also ich fahre auch den 2.4 mit vorne 1,8 bar und hinten mit knapp 2 bar bei 70 kg .
Ich rutsche rum, bin aber damals mit dem Highroller oder minion genau so gerutscht 
Ich bin sehr zufriedem damit.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. Juni 2012)

Bitte nicht in die Reifenecke abrutschen...das passiert im Moment in jedem 2. Thread........es hat sich herausgestellt, dass die Reifenwahl eine sehr persönliche ist und oft wenig mit dem zu tun hat wofür der Reifen ursprünglich eintwickelt wurde....jeder soll mit seinem Gummi glücklich werden oder sich bitte im enstprechenden Foren-Bereich austoben...AMEN!...


----------



## trailterror (15. Juni 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


>



Sau geil


----------



## lakekeman (15. Juni 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> @lakekeman: einfach top Dein Bike
> Aber hattest Du nicht mal die Deville verbaut?



Danke 

Die Deville hatte ich mal, ja. Irgendwann war sie dann länger in Frankreich als an meinem Bike, da habe ich aus Protest wieder auf die Lyrik gewechselt.
Stahlfeder ist mir letztendlich auch lieber als Luft, auch wenn die Deville hervorragend funktioniert hat.


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Juni 2012)

Ja, schade das es sich BOS gerade so mit dem schlechten Service versaut. Den musste ich zum Glück bisher nicht in Anspruch nehmen. Meine läuft und läuft problemlos.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juni 2012)

Auch die BOS muß man nicht zu BOS schicken.


----------



## Brickowski (16. Juni 2012)

Wer bietet denn sonst noch Service für die Deville an? Gino leider nicht....


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juni 2012)

"Jeronimo" macht das. Ein Kumpel hat gerade sein BOS DH Gabel bei ihm gehabt und war sehr überzeugt. Einfach über PN anschreiben.

Die offizielle Firma: http://jl-racing-suspension.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Juni 2012)

Mein AM ist nun endlich fertig und ich habe meinen perfekten Aufbau gefunden. 
15,5kg komplett.


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Juni 2012)

Schlichte Schönheit

Ich finde es super.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Juni 2012)

Danke. War auch noch nie so Happy mit einem Bike !


----------



## blutbuche (18. Juni 2012)

es ist echt sehr sehr schön !!!


----------



## Midgetman (19. Juni 2012)

Wie hast Du das Kabel von der Remote Stütze verlegt? Im Rahmen und dann ein Loch ins Sitzrohr gebohrt?

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## evilesel (19. Juni 2012)

das würde mich auch interiesieren, ein bild davon wäre super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (19. Juni 2012)

Midgetman schrieb:


> ...ein Loch ins Sitzrohr gebohrt?




Das vermute ich eher nicht....obwohl es ne saubere Lösung der Remoteleitung wäre (siehe z.B. TREK Remedy 2012)


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juni 2012)

Wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man, dass die Leitung vorne am Steuerrohr rechts unter das Oberrohr geht und hinten links zur Stütze hochgeht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Juni 2012)

Hab einfach am Unterrohr (Höhe ULH) einen Halter geklebt und die Leitung mit der vorderen Dämpferhalterung geklemmt. 

Am 29. geht es in den Harz!


----------



## MisterXT (24. Juni 2012)

Mal ein schneller Schnappschuss auf dem Montageständer:





Ein RC in M. Teilweise mit Teilen vom neuen Besitzer aufgebaut. 11,6 Kg. 
Und da sag noch mal jemand Nicoblei!


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Juni 2012)

wer noch einmal jehova sagt!

trotzdem wiegt mein AM 15,5 kilo mit standesgemäßen endurotauglichen parts...nicoblei nicoblei nicoblei 
ist das titan elox?
sieht guat aus!


----------



## trailterror (24. Juni 2012)

Mit dem vivid air und 2x MM geht dein gewicht aber voll in ordnung juggles, oder?

Das AM ist halt ein stabiles enduro; das beruhigt mich immer wieder mal


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Juni 2012)

15,5 waren es schon mit dem monarch plus


----------



## trailterror (24. Juni 2012)

Nico's sind nicht die allerleichtesten, stimmt schon...hat aber auch vorteile (dellenunempfindlichkeit...)


----------



## MisterXT (24. Juni 2012)

Na ja, das RC hat aber auch einen anderen Einsatzbereich als da AM. 
Und das merkt man wirklich! Haben gerade eine Runde damit gedreht und das Ding ist schon eine ziemliche Rakete! Beeindruckend, wie gut das RC klettert und beschleunigt. Wippen muss man schon provozieren. Ansonsten ist die Federung unauffällig. Einfach da. 

Die Farbe ist eigentlich Bronze. Aber so hell, das es bei natürlichem Licht und besonders in der direkten Sonne eher wie Titan wirkt.


----------



## Joshua60 (24. Juni 2012)

langes und kurzes Grünzeug von JoshuaXo auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondaine (25. Juni 2012)

Das Am gefällt mir richtig gut, von den Farben mal was anderes, sehr schön!
Das Tandem ist wohl eher gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## oldman (25. Juni 2012)

das Tandem ist mein feuchter Traum!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juni 2012)

ich find beide super


----------



## Joshua60 (26. Juni 2012)

Über das Tandem sagt eine sehr kompetente Person, dass das mit Fahrrad fahren nix zu tun hat. Stimmt irgendwie sogar. Egal, für mich sind die beiden Nicos der Himmel auf Erden.


----------



## Bodenprobe (26. Juni 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Über das Tandem sagt eine sehr kompetente Person, dass das mit Fahrrad fahren nix zu tun hat. Stimmt irgendwie sogar. Egal, für mich sind die beiden Nicos der Himmel auf Erden.



In Hessen wäre das Tandem DIE Antwort auf die geplanten Trailsperrungen. Damit gewinnen die verbleibenden Forstautobahnen immens an Reiz.


----------



## lakekeman (28. Juni 2012)

Auf dem Bild fällt mir erstmal auf, wie bescheiden der dreckige transparente Strebenschutz auf nem schwarzen Rahmen aussieht...

Jemand eine Idee für eine Alternative? Soll schön fest zu wickeln sein, gut dämpfen und muss schwarz sein


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Juni 2012)

Mach doch noch 1-2 Lagen Textilband drüber?


----------



## Harry-88 (28. Juni 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Mach doch noch 1-2 Lagen Textilband drüber?[/QUO
> 
> 
> machs mit schwarzem   hab ich auch !


----------



## trailterror (28. Juni 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild fällt mir erstmal auf, wie bescheiden der dreckige transparente Strebenschutz auf nem schwarzen Rahmen aussieht...
> 
> Jemand eine Idee für eine Alternative? Soll schön fest zu wickeln sein, gut dämpfen und muss schwarz sein



Deins? Wieder mit custom geo?

Schaut gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Juni 2012)

Ich hab nen alten Schlauch um die Strebe gewickelt. Ist perfekt. Rutscht nicht, dämpft schön, hält jedem Wetter stand...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Juni 2012)

Moritz, du alter Gabeltester!
Rennrad-Lenkerband ftw!


----------



## lakekeman (28. Juni 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Deins? Wieder mit custom geo?
> 
> Schaut gut aus!



Ja ist meins, normales AC in L mit -1° Steuersatz.

Alter Schlauch kommt nicht in Frage, zu hässlich


----------



## Martin1508 (28. Juni 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild fällt mir erstmal auf, wie bescheiden der dreckige transparente Strebenschutz auf nem schwarzen Rahmen aussieht...
> 
> Jemand eine Idee für eine Alternative? Soll schön fest zu wickeln sein, gut dämpfen und muss schwarz sein



Moin,

Frag mal Artur! Wenn einer wickeln kann, dann er. Schau mal in seine Galarie. 

Gruss


----------



## Martin1508 (29. Juni 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Frag mal Artur! Wenn einer wickeln kann, dann er. Schau mal in seine Galarie.
> 
> Gruss



Oh man, hab ich echt Galarie geschrieben? Soll natürlich Galerie heißen.

Gruss


----------



## trailterror (29. Juni 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ja ist meins, normales AC in L mit -1° Steuersatz.
> 
> Alter Schlauch kommt nicht in Frage, zu hässlich



Welchen steuersatz ist es denn genau (welcher zum tapered N steuerrohr) passt?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (29. Juni 2012)

tip: man kann auch seine kommentare bearbeiten...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakekeman (29. Juni 2012)

workscomponents.co.uk

EC34 - EC49 für tapered Gabel in tapered Steuerrohr


----------



## trailterror (29. Juni 2012)

Dank dir


----------



## oldman (29. Juni 2012)

lenkerband ist das zauberwort


----------



## Harvester (1. Juli 2012)

den Rest des Rahmens auch dreckig machen wäre ne Lösung


----------



## sluette (1. Juli 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> ...somit ist die kiste nun für mich perfekt. was mach ich nun ?



habe doch noch was gefunden:







nun mit WorksComponents AngleSet -1,5° und Flatout "gemachten" DHX 5.0...
















weiteres gefundenes potential:

a) reverb stealth 150mm
b) sram 1080er Kassette
c) titan feder (aber nur wenn mir mal eine 450er passt, als abnehm-motivation quasi)...


----------



## stuk (1. Juli 2012)

würdest du echt den Rahmen für ne stealth anboren?

optisch finde ich den dämpfer andersrum schöner....

mfg
ps. heute war ich auf dem Kutschenweg und mußte an dein Video denken


----------



## sluette (1. Juli 2012)

wegen der stealth: klar, sehe ich weder problem noch risiko drin. 

ups, dämpfer wird umgehend korrigiert, war mit den gedanken schon bei den italienern (bringt wohl leider nix...) !


----------



## wolfi_1 (2. Juli 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> wegen der stealth: klar, sehe ich weder problem noch risiko drin.
> 
> ups, dämpfer wird umgehend korrigiert, war mit den gedanken schon bei den italienern (bringt wohl leider nix...) !



Stealth  ... denkt denn keiner daran dass man eine Stütze auch mal schnell demontieren können muss ? 
Von daher ist die Stealth kontraproduktiv und käme mir nicht ans Bike.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juli 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild fällt mir erstmal auf, wie bescheiden der dreckige transparente Strebenschutz auf nem schwarzen Rahmen aussieht...



zu schwarz geht das transparente lenkerband garnicht... nimm ein günstiges schwarzes, aber nicht was aus kork !
gut und günstig bei roseversand.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (2. Juli 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Stealth  ... denkt denn keiner daran dass man eine StÃ¼tze auch mal schnell demontieren kÃ¶nnen muss ?
> ...



bei mir hat sich das schnelle demontieren der sattelstÃ¼tze seit 1989 auf transporte in zu kleinen autos beschrÃ¤nkt. seitdem allerdings meine sportwagen zeit vorbei ist und ich van fahre ist das thema auch vom tisch...

aber, 100% entschlossen bin ich auch noch nicht. denn momentan gibt's fÃ¼r mich nur die reverb und wenn der preis wirklich bei Ã¼ber 300â¬ liegt bin ich mit meiner aktuellen "standard" reverb sehr zufrieden. denke aber er wird sich bei knapp Ã¼ber 200â¬ einpendeln und dann wÃ¼rde ich schwach werden.
ich glaub syntace hat das projekt sattelstÃ¼tze ja eingestampft. die ganzen anderen teile von CB, KS usw. kommen mir nicht an die kiste.


----------



## trailterror (2. Juli 2012)

Ich konnte/kann mich über keine meiner beiden KS wirklich beklagen

Billiger und in mehr variationen (grösserer verstellbereich, auch ohne remote) als die RS verfügbar und die funktion und haltbarkeit passt auch...


----------



## stuk (2. Juli 2012)

KS habe ich leider schon 3 durch....Riefen und zu weiche Sattelklemmung....aber das war 2009...vielleicht sind die ja doch besser geworden?
eine reverb ohne remote würde ich sofort kaufen.


----------



## trailterror (2. Juli 2012)

Wie gesagt, ich bin zufrieden...gut, meine erste ist nach 2 jahren ohne wartung jetzt extrem wartungsreif...
Hatte weder riefen, noch totalausfälle....hab seit nem halben jahr nun die zweite im einsatz und die funzt wie am ersten tag 

Verstellbereich 150 und ohne remote! Das bietet sonst einfach niemand


----------



## Ti-Max (2. Juli 2012)

Meine ist jetzt auch problemlos, musste sie aber auch 2 mal tauschen. Mit Remote würde ich so ein Ding nie fahren wollen, aber da scheiden sich halt wie immer die Geister.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## kolefaser (2. Juli 2012)

Gibt es schon nähere Information zur Stealth, wann die denn endlich zu haben ist?


----------



## sluette (2. Juli 2012)

denke mal kurz nach der eurobike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juli 2012)

in der Nicolai Bilder Gallery meinen Bruder entdeckt.


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Juli 2012)

hab gestern in winterberg ein komplett blau eloxiertes am gesehen 

arthur deins ist auch super geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon79 (9. Juli 2012)

Hi, ich hab mal ne Frage an Euch. Kann man das Helius FR eigentlich auch "leicht " bekommen, sprich so 14-14,5 kg? Oder ist das Utopie? Frag nur weil ich nen Rahmen in L hier im Bikemarkt im Auge habe. Der ist nid so teuer und ich würde, falls ich ihn bekommen, gerne noch Tourentauglich-und "ab und an" Bikeparktauglich( nur so kleine Kicker, nix großes) gestalten. Ich selbst bin zwar im 0,1t+ Bereich aber trotzdem sollte das doch irgendwie möglich sein. Vielleicht auch mit Hammerschmitt Kurbel?? Bitte nicht erschlagen


----------



## marco2 (9. Juli 2012)

Das bekommst du vom Gewicht her sicherlich hin, musst aber recht leichte Teile verbauen. Grundsätzlich wiegt ein FR Rahmen von 08 (da waren die wohl am schwersten) 3,5 kg, ein aktueller AM so 3,2 kg. Ist also grade mal 300 gramm schwerer. Die älteren FR Rahmen waren so weit ich weiß ähnlich schwer wie ein AM es eh ist.


----------



## amajo (10. Juli 2012)

hi...hier mein neu aufgebautes helius fr 2007 in kryptonite green mit neon-pinken decals!!!! 
züge sind noch ungekürzt...sonnige grüße...andi


----------



## Joshua60 (10. Juli 2012)

Selbst ich, der bunt ja sehr mag, bin erschrocken beim ersten Blick auf den Farbkontrast. Aber dann . Es sieht immer besser aus, je länger ich drauf schau.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juli 2012)

ein paar teile sind grauselich... aber im grossen und ganzen TOP


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (10. Juli 2012)

servus hast du den Rahmen,Dämpfer und Gabel zufällig aus Garmisch vom Ulli?kommt mir so bekannt vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry-88 (10. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ein paar teile sind grauselich... aber im grossen und ganzen TOP



stütze vorbau lenker z.b.


----------



## amajo (10. Juli 2012)

ja den rahmen habe ich von ulli.
was habt ihr denn alle gegen die stütze...mir gefällt sie sogar besonders gut!
der lenker bleibt auch dran...liebe ich!
was den vorbau angeht...bin ich für kreative vorschläge ganz offen.
ich finde , dass überwiegend silbernen teile gut zur krassen rahmenfarbe passen...dieses immer nur in schwarz gehaltene langweilt mich ein bisschen.
danke für eure kommentare!


----------



## dr.juggles (10. Juli 2012)

thomson x4 vorbau in silber!


----------



## sluette (10. Juli 2012)

oder einen Hope AM/FR in 50mm. 






die stütze finde ich gar nicht übel ohne zu wissen was es für eine ist. silberne stützen haben meisst den nachteil das sie ziemlich schnell diesen "used look" haben.


----------



## acid-driver (11. Juli 2012)

die tune-stütze wäre mir irgendie zu "windig" an dem rahmen. 
thomson parts in silber wären haltbar und sähen gut aus


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. Juli 2012)

Feines Teil, nur ein paar Farben zu viel. Grün, Pink, Schwarz, Weiß, Chrom.
Ich persönlich hätt´s auf Schwarz und Grün beschränkt, die Farbe ist nämlich echt cool.


----------



## amajo (11. Juli 2012)

die auswahl der teile und farben waren in meinem fall ein bißchen eingeschränkt durch die beschränktheit meines budgets. die rahmenfarbe hatte es mir angetan. die weisse gabel, war beim rahmenkauf dabei...und auch alle anderen teile sind als gute gebrauchtteile ans rad gekommen. hätte ich frei wahl...hätte ich weiss wohl vermieden...da es aber nicht anders machbar war...hat sich mein gehirn daran gewöhnt. ich finde ich auch den used look der silbernen teile eher schön...aber wie immer ist das natürlich eine frage der perspektive.
der hope vorbau könnte etwas für mich sein, da ich ja schon einige hope teile verbaut habe...hat den jemand in einer passenden länge gerade anzubieten???


----------



## amajo (11. Juli 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Feines Teil, nur ein paar Farben zu viel. Grün, Pink, Schwarz, Weiß, Chrom.
> Ich persönlich hätt´s auf Schwarz und Grün beschränkt, die Farbe ist nämlich echt cool.



...anhand deines usernamens hätte ich doch eigentlich volle unterstützung für mein pink erwarten dürfen...oder


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Juli 2012)

Ich finde es witzig, auf jeden Fall sehr individuell und darauf kommts meiner Meinung nach an. Werde Dich auf jeden Fall nicht übersehen, wenn ich Dich mal in Köln sehe.


----------



## Diamondaine (11. Juli 2012)

Mein neues Tourenrad:














9,0kg! x2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (12. Juli 2012)




----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2012)

Sohnemann. 

@Diamondaine


----------



## Kuwahades (12. Juli 2012)

da will einer auch einen blauen Hauptrahmen haben


----------



## Diamondaine (12. Juli 2012)

Sieht aber auch schick aus 

PS: wie sind die Onza Ibex so?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Juli 2012)

amajo schrieb:


> ...anhand deines usernamens hätte ich doch eigentlich volle unterstützung für mein pink erwarten dürfen...oder



Den gewählten User-Namen verfluche ich jeden Tag aufs neue...

Hab vor etwa 15 Jahren ein flieder/-pinkfarbenes Trekkingrad von Kalkhoff günstigst gekauft. Wollte wegen der Farbe wohl keiner.... 
Aber warum ich das als Nick genommen habe wissen die Götter...und nachträglich ändern is ja nich...

Außerdem ist es ja letztendlich völlig wurscht wie das Bike aussieht, hauptsache es rockt. Nach dem ersten km auf der *Bike Attack* sehen eh alle gleich aus...


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Juli 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Den gewählten User-Namen verfluche ich jeden Tag aufs neue...


 
Ja, es ist eine Bürde, die man den Rest seines Userlebens mit sich rumträgt...


----------



## Joshua60 (12. Juli 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ja, es ist eine Bürde, die man den Rest seines Userlebens mit sich rumträgt...


Zum Glück kann man wenigstens vor dem grünen Haken was Treffendes reinschreiben


----------



## trailterror (12. Juli 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> da will einer auch einen blauen Hauptrahmen haben


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> da will einer auch einen blauen Hauptrahmen haben


ich glaube nicht. 



Diamondaine schrieb:


> PS: wie sind die Onza Ibex so?


sorry kein plan,- ich fahr sie ja nicht. . . 
an diesem Tag hat er sich auf der Abfahrt lang gemacht,- ich denke aber das es nicht an den Reifen lag. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (12. Juli 2012)

sundancer schrieb:


> Von den 2004er Rahmen gibts doch noch welche? Ich fahre eins davon in rot, meine Freundin in schwarz mit roten Eloxalteilen. Ich mache morgen mal ein paar Bilder von den Schätzchen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Basti




Na klar gibt's die noch


----------



## stuk (12. Juli 2012)

Da wir grade bei "Oldies" sind......das letzte Bild meines geliebten CC bevor es gereinigt, zerlegt und in gute Hände verkauft wurde. Irgendwie hätte ich es behalten sollen, obwohl es neben einem Touren-AM kein Sinn gemacht hat.


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Juli 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> obwohl es neben einem Touren-AM kein Sinn gemacht hat.


sinn oder unsinn, das ist die frage
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unsinn


----------



## ichoe (13. Juli 2012)

Diamondaine schrieb:


> PS: wie sind die Onza Ibex so?



fahr den ibex dh vorne und hinten am 18er und bin sehr zufrieden damit...noch keine durchschläge, guter rollwiderstand,schön leicht in der klasse und absolut ausreichender grip auf den heimstrecken..
die weiche 45/55a mischung ist allerdings nicht ganz so klebrig wie die super tacky bei maxxis bzw bcc bei conti,aber mir reichts völlig...
wie er sich im matsch fährt keine ahnung,da werd ich dann mal den greina testen,aber jetzt haben wir ja erstmal sommer..


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2012)

ichoe schrieb:


> aber jetzt haben wir ja erstmal sommer..



  bei euch in Freiburg evtl.


----------



## ichoe (13. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bei euch in Freiburg evtl.



leider auch hier eher nicht...aber die borderline(dh hausstrecke) ist trotz des vielen regens in nem super zustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (18. Juli 2012)

Frisch geputzt und mit neuem Laufradsatz, Kette, Kassette, Kettenblätter, Kettenstrebenschutz ;-) und der Schraube in der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme ;-)

Und die verstellbare Stütze ist wieder rausgeflogen, nach 2 mehr oder weniger erfolgreichen Jahren...


----------



## Fully-Max (18. Juli 2012)

sundancer schrieb:


> Von den 2004er Rahmen gibts doch noch welche? Ich fahre eins davon in rot, meine Freundin in schwarz mit roten Eloxalteilen. Ich mache morgen mal ein paar Bilder von den Schätzchen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Basti



Hier gibts auch noch son Teil











Mit Tourenlaufradsatz.


Gruß Max


----------



## John McLeash (19. Juli 2012)

Kann der Dämpfer mit der BOS mithalten?


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Juli 2012)

Unterschätze mal den Roco nicht. Hab zwar kein Vergleich zum CC oder BOS Luftdämpfer, aber RS, DHX und ISX ist er m.E. deutlich überlegen, zumindest nach meinen Erfahrungen.


----------



## wildbiker (19. Juli 2012)

meins ma wieda...


----------



## evel (19. Juli 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Unterschätze mal den Roco nicht. Hab zwar kein Vergleich zum CC oder BOS Luftdämpfer, aber RS, DHX und ISX ist er m.E. deutlich überlegen, zumindest nach meinen Erfahrungen.


 
Mach dir mal den Spass und mess den Hub vom Roco !


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Juli 2012)

Und was soll dann sein... Mein erster Roco war deswegen defekt, ok, aber der jetzige hat den Hub, den er haben soll. Verstehe Deine Anmerkung jetzt nicht...


----------



## evel (19. Juli 2012)

Na ich hab einen der macht nur 57 mm statt 63 mm. 
Dann mit Cosmic telefoniert der meinte auch die neuen haben nicht die 63 mm die sie haben sollen. Er meinte was von 58 -59 mm.
hat deiner den vollen Hub ?


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Juli 2012)

Meiner hat 56 von 57mm, der erste hatte 51mm von 57mm, wurde getauscht. Das Hubproblem ist leider wohl ein Thema beim Roco, bei den neuen Modellen ist es wohl besser. Am Besten bei Cosmic anrufen und Dir einen schicken lassen, den die vorher getestet haben, so bin ich an meinen gekommen. Ansonsten für mich nach wie vor einer der besten Luftdämpfer


----------



## evel (19. Juli 2012)

ich habe in meinem  AM jetzt nen Vivid Air, DHX Air und den Roco getested und letzterer war trotz weniger Hub der mit der besten Performance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John McLeash (20. Juli 2012)

Der Roco und DHX Air sind doch fehlkonstruktionen mit denen man keine gescheite Dämpfung hinbekommt.
Der Vivid Air im richtigen Tune ist ein guter Dämpfer.
Wenn Preis keine Rolle spielt, Double Barrel Air oder BOS Void, da gibts dann keine Ausreden mehr.
Bei vorwiegend AM Einsatz auch der Vip`r.
Ich finde Gewicht ist nicht alles und fahre deswegen den CCDB in der Stahlfederversion und vorne die BOS Idylle 160mm.
Perfektes fahrwerk, CCDB harmoniert sehr gut mit der Idylle, braucht aber etwas Feingefühl beim abstimmen, da wirklich jeder Klick nen unterschied macht.

Finde das das Helius jetzt fast besser fährt als mein DH`ler


----------



## Martin1508 (20. Juli 2012)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Der Roco und DHX Air sind doch fehlkonstruktionen mit denen man keine gescheite Dämpfung hinbekommt.
> Der Vivid Air im richtigen Tune ist ein guter Dämpfer.
> Wenn Preis keine Rolle spielt, Double Barrel Air oder BOS Void, da gibts dann keine Ausreden mehr.
> Bei vorwiegend AM Einsatz auch der Vip`r.
> ...


 


Sicherlich eines der besten Fahrwerke die es gibt. 

Meins wird nicht die gleiche Peformance haben, aber schon ordentlich.

- Fox 36 Float 160mm (umgebaut, vorher Talas)
- CCDB Air
- Der DHX Coil im ION is genial
Grüße,

Martin


----------



## Fully-Max (20. Juli 2012)

So 100% bin ich mit meinem Roco auch noch nicht warm geworden. Der Grad zwischen zu weich+durchsacken und zu hart ist wirklich sehr schmal. Momentan fahre ich ihn tendenziell eher nen tick zu hart, dabei ist das Ansprechverhalten aber immernoch sehr gut. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Dämpfer alles andere als schlecht. Aber ich habe natürlich keinen Vergleich zum CCDB Air oder einem der neuen Bos Dämpfer.


----------



## John McLeash (20. Juli 2012)

Problem beim Roco Air und DHX Air ist das der Hauptkolben kaum Dämpfung generiert, da er die Durchflussöffnung für den Ausgleichsbehälter beherbergt.

TFTuned hat mal irgendwo berichtet das sie an solchen Dämpfern nichts mehr machen, da keine ordentliche Dämpfung prinzipbedingt erzeugt werden kann.

Kann sein das er sich ok anfühlt, aber wenn man einmal Blut geleckt hat...

Am Fahrwerk sparen, kommt teuer zu stehen.


----------



## evel (20. Juli 2012)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Der Roco und DHX Air sind doch fehlkonstruktionen mit denen man keine gescheite Dämpfung hinbekommt.
> Der Vivid Air im richtigen Tune ist ein guter Dämpfer.
> Wenn Preis keine Rolle spielt, Double Barrel Air oder BOS Void, da gibts dann keine Ausreden mehr.
> Bei vorwiegend AM Einsatz auch der Vip`r.
> ...


 

Hattest du den Vivid schon gefahren und wenn ja in welchem Tune ?


----------



## lakekeman (20. Juli 2012)

Ich habe den Roco Air gegen den Vivid Air im direkten Vergleich gehabt und habe mich klar für den Vivid entschieden. Der Roco war mir entweder zu hart/holprig oder zu stark am einsacken.
Der Vivid Air ist in fast allen Bereichen schon eine sehr gute "Stahlfederimitation" und nach meinem Empfinden dem Roco deutlich überlegen.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juli 2012)

Die Helius-"Galerie" - Teil 2


----------



## guru39 (20. Juli 2012)

und wieder net mainz


----------



## trailterror (20. Juli 2012)

ich frag mich warum dann dort relativ viele die "alte" schwinge bestellen 

ich find die neue samt umwerfet ja eleganter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juli 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> ich find die neue samt umwerfet ja eleganter



im gegenteil...


----------



## stuk (20. Juli 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> ich frag mich warum dann dort relativ viele die "alte" schwinge bestellen
> 
> ich find die neue samt umwerfet ja eleganter



weils funktioniert und man alle Freiheiten hat und nicht auf Bastell-lösungen seitens N angewiesen ist.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juli 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> weils funktioniert und man alle Freiheiten hat und nicht auf Bastell-lösungen seitens N angewiesen ist.



*hust*


----------



## ichoe (20. Juli 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> weils funktioniert  und nicht auf Bastell-lösungen seitens N angewiesen ist.



..traurig aber wahr....


----------



## trailterror (20. Juli 2012)

Die "bastellösung" funktioniert aber 1A und hinterlässt zumindest keine "hässlichen" spuren am sitzrohr. Wie gesagt, schöner, dezenter und eleganter find ihs auch 

Klar, wenn man sich nicht an den N umwerfer binden will, so ist die wahl der "alten" schwinge die richtige...


----------



## kolefaser (20. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand Fotos von der neuen Schwinge?
Kann mir darunter nicht so wirklich was vorstellen.
Schonmal Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (20. Juli 2012)

26'-33'

http://vimeo.com/m/45136387

Hier an nem ion 18, AM sieht gleich aus.


----------



## ichoe (20. Juli 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Die "bastellösung" funktioniert aber 1A schöner, dezenter und eleganter



funktioniert am 18er eher mäßig scheint ja am AM anders zu sein...schöner find ichs auch...


----------



## oldman (20. Juli 2012)

so schaut es dann montiert aus, eigentlich eine tolle Lösung, aber es hat einen kleinen Nachteil: die Abstanztoleranz Umwerfer-Sitzrohr in der Position "kleinstes KB" ist minimal. 
Wenn man da ordentlich im Wiegetritt arbeitet und der Rahmen sich verwindet, dann kann es passieren, dass der Umwerfer mal das Sitzrohr berührt; das gilt auch wenn man ordentlich im im Dreck rumfährt, was bei den Bikes ja normal ist - der Schmodder liegt schön auf dem Umwerfer und schubbert beim Einfedern schön zwischen Umwerfer und Sitzrohr mit. 
Habe an meinem AC (habe es grade mal seit ca 6 Wochen) eine unfeine Schleifstelle am Sitzrohr - das Ergebnis von 3 Tagen Saalbach... 
Also unbedingt regelmässig kontrollieren und am Besten Sitzrohr abkleben.
Habe mittlerweile einen X7 3fach selber getuned, weil die "originalen" nur 2fach packen und ich am AC halt schon 3fach fahren will.


----------



## kolefaser (20. Juli 2012)

Dankeschön!
Werde für mein geplantes AM mit Rohloff dann auch die alte Schwinge nehmen und falls ich doch ne KS fahren möchte die mit Schelle verwenden, da es ohne montierten Umwerfer doch bescheiden aussieht.


----------



## trailterror (20. Juli 2012)

So nah hab ich den abstand nicht in erinnerung bei meinem AM. Ich kuck später mal.

also ich kann die DM lösung bisher empfehlen  man kann ja einen zweiten auf reserve haben falls im urlaub oder so mal N getunte umwerfer kaputt geht ..so hab ichs geregelt


----------



## oldman (20. Juli 2012)

die Aufnahme für den direct mount Umwerfer ist eigentlich recht dezent, wird auch von der Kurbel verdeckt. Täte mich nicht stören, wenn man nicht weiss, dass da was "drangehört", übersieht man das. Ausserdem kann man mit Schellenumwerfer fahren, auch wenn die Schwinge eine DM Aufnahme hat. Bei mir ist beides dran, DM Aufnahme und ein schraubbarer Zuganschlag..

DM an der Strebe ist ja grundsätzlich der richtige Weg, vor allem an langhubigen Rahmen.


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Juli 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> und wieder net mainz



Ich glaub Blau / Weiß werden meine Farben. 
/


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Juli 2012)

@oldman
wie sieht denn die linke strebe aus?
hat die auch keine ausfräßung?
an der normalen strebe ist ja jeweils eine ausfräßung pro seite.
mfg


----------



## oldman (20. Juli 2012)

@dr
nee, beim AC ist da keine Ausfräsung, ich weiss auch nicht, ob die entsprechenden Streben bei AM und anderen Modellen identisch sind.

hier meine linke Seite


----------



## MisterXT (21. Juli 2012)

Hast du dein AC eigentlich schon mal komplett gezeigt? Das was ich bisher gesehen habe, sieht interessant aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alterknochen (21. Juli 2012)

Find ich auch...Zeigen!!! Täuscht das, oder ist da recht wenig Platz zwischen dem Umwerfergedöns und dem Reifen?


----------



## oldman (21. Juli 2012)

also, Platz ist genug zwischen Umwerfer und Reifen, der Blickwinkel täuscht.
Hier ein Bildchen, umgehend nach dem Aufbau, mittlerweile hat es schon Änderungen:
das VRO Lenker/Vorbau Dingens ist weg, jetzt ist ein Megaforce mit Syntace Vector Lenker.
eine Reverb ist bestellt, die Kindshock fliegt raus. 
es kommen noch Syntace Pedale dran.
Die Revelation baue ich auf 15mm Steckachse um (Casting wird getauscht), die Nabe muss dann auch noch umstöpseln.

Ist genau das was ich brauche - aus eigener Kraft (beinahe) alles hoch und dann halt ohne allzu viel Schiss wieder runter


----------



## MisterXT (21. Juli 2012)

Fesch! 
Besonders die Klassiker wie Flite und Middleburn finde ich gut.


----------



## alterknochen (22. Juli 2012)

schönes bike


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Juli 2012)

oldman schrieb:


> @dr
> nee, beim AC ist da keine Ausfräsung, ich weiss auch nicht, ob die entsprechenden Streben bei AM und anderen Modellen identisch sind.
> 
> hier meine linke Seite



Bei meinem AM sind da Löcher...


----------



## trailterror (22. Juli 2012)

Bei meinem nicht (hab die DM schwinge). Sieht so wie bei dem oben angeführten AC aus...


----------



## stuk (22. Juli 2012)

hat was mit den Baujahren zu tun, glaube die "Löcher" wurden Mitte 2010 zugemacht (mein AM von 07.2010 ist so, zeitgleich gab es auch den längeren Dämpfer als Serie), von innen sieht man sie  aber noch.


----------



## marco2 (22. Juli 2012)

Es hiess glaub ich, die Teamfahrer wollten einen noch steiferen Hinterbau. Deshalb haben die neueren Rahmen nur noch eine Ausfräsung, die das halbe Material wegnimmt und die Löcher sind somit von außen zu.


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. Juli 2012)

@oldman
Konsequenter Aufbau und ich glaube, dass du eine richtige Trailrakete hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2012)

@oldman 

 so hab mein AM nun gründlich eingeritten  
es fährt sich sowas von geil,- sogar ne spur besser als mein altes AM


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2012)

Habs mir gestern anschauen (und knippsen) dürfen... geile karre sag ich da nur. 






vom KeuleBOR


----------



## Eksduro (27. Juli 2012)

...knalla...sieht echt richtig gut aus


----------



## KeuleBOR (27. Juli 2012)

Da hat er aber auch ne Sahne Bild von meinem Bike gemacht  Klasse...


----------



## guru39 (27. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Habs mir gestern anschauen (und knippsen) dürfen... geile karre sag ich da nur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Kefü bringt so mal gar nix 

Ansonsten sehr goil


----------



## ChristopherB (29. Juli 2012)

Servus in die Runde,

ich habe mir auch ein Spielzeug für's Grobe zusammengebastelt. Ist ein low-budget Helius FR, habe vieles vom alten 26" Hardtail übernommen. Gewicht ist ca. 15,3kg.






Gruß,
Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (29. Juli 2012)

du meinst ein Helius ,oder...


----------



## ChristopherB (29. Juli 2012)

Selbstverständlich... Tippfehler -.-


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (29. Juli 2012)

...aber ein sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## sluette (29. Juli 2012)

ChristopherB schrieb:


> Servus in die Runde,
> 
> ich habe mir auch ein Spielzeug für's Grobe zusammengebastelt. I...



schöne kiste, was hast du da für laufräder verbaut ?


----------



## ChristopherB (29. Juli 2012)

Merci, das sind Octane One Solar 31 Felgen auf CX-Ray und Hope Pro II. Haben glücklicherweise die alten XR400 Felgen ablösen können, ohne dass ich neue Speichen brauchte, da der ERD passt


----------



## dr.juggles (29. Juli 2012)

schönes fr!


----------



## Luke-VTT (29. Juli 2012)

Schweinegeiles AM!


----------



## richard.a (5. August 2012)

meins mal wieder on Tour.....


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2012)

Zwei N's in den Bergen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. August 2012)

Haben sich ne Pause verdient die beiden...

Mal `ne Frage als noch nicht Nicolai-Fahrer...sollte nicht das AC die bessere Berziege sein???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Green Epic (5. August 2012)

mzaskar und ich gehören auch nicht zu den Bergziegen


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2012)

bestimmt schiebt es sich leichter 





aber in meiner Gewichtsklasse bin ich ganz froh mit dem AM


----------



## stuk (7. August 2012)

angeber am angeberplatz mit komischen einheimischen.....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. August 2012)

Nice...

Mich fasziniert ja immer wieder dass da einfach "nix" ist, zwischen Reifen und Sattelrohr....wär mal interessant wie viele sich da schon den Reifen drangedonnert haben beim Einfedern....


----------



## c_w (7. August 2012)

Was soll denn da sein?
Dafuer macht man ne Kollisionskontrolle und gut ist.


----------



## stuk (7. August 2012)

mit der richtigen Dämpferlänge (216) und max 2.5 Reifen ist das auch in der 172er Einstellung kein Problem. Ich fahre aber zum Touren eh die für mich bessere ca. 160er Einstellung.


----------



## Kontragonist (7. August 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Dafuer macht man ne Kollisionskontrolle und gut ist.



Und das auch nur, wenn man mit Dämpfern oder Dämpferaufnahmen experimentiert, die da eigentlich nicht rein gehören


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. August 2012)

Stimmt.
War auch das einzige Mal mit positivem Resultat bei mir, als ich am FR in der oberen Aufnahme den 200x57 unter Einsatzbedingungen getestet habe.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. August 2012)

Zufällig hab ich genau die Frage vor 2 Std. bei KFKA eingestellt:

Ich hab da noch einen passenden 200x57er DHX 5 Air rumliegen und müßte,  wenn ich mir den Helius AM-Rahmen leiste, erst mal keinen neuen kaufen.

Möchte das Bike hauptsächlich als straffes AMduro zum Trails shredden  mit vermutlich der 136 oder 146mm Einstellung hinten fahren.
Aktuell fahre ich am Wildcard sogar mit nur 127mm hinten und 160mm vorne. Passt super!

Kann man das 2012er AM mit 200er Dämpfer für obigen Einsatz gut fahren? Und kann man die größeren Federwege damit auch noch vernünftig fahren? Für  nen keinen Ausflug auf die Naturpisten in Warstein/Willingen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (7. August 2012)

Warum dann doppelt fragen, hier lesen doch die gleichen User wie im anderen Fred?

Ob das geht, weiß ich nicht. Höre das zum ersten Mal.
Aber generell macht es mehr Sinn, einen Dämpfer mit größerem Hub zu fahren.


----------



## stuk (7. August 2012)

ideal wird es nicht sein, versaut bestimmt die Winkel.
bis Mitte 2010 wurde das AM mit anderen Aufhängungen und Umlenkhebeln für 200er Dämpfer gebaut, dann erfolgte das Upgrade mit anderen Aufhängungen und Hebeln für 216er. Vielleicht kannst Du dir bei N ja noch die alten Aufhängungen besorgen.
Kleiner als 160 würde ich hinten aber nicht fahren, macht auch keinen Sinn, die 160er ist schnell und direkt insbesonders wenn du mit mehr Druck fährst.

Ps: Dein altes Remedy hat aber eh den besseren Hinterbau!!!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. August 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> ideal wird es nicht sein, versaut bestimmt die Winkel.
> bis Mitte 2010 wurde das AM mit anderen Aufhängungen und Umlenkhebeln für 200er Dämpfer gebaut, dann erfolgte das Upgrade mit anderen Aufhängungen und Hebeln für 216er. Vielleicht kannst Du dir bei N ja noch die alten Aufhängungen besorgen.
> Kleiner als 160 würde ich hinten aber nicht fahren, macht auch keinen Sinn, die 160er ist schnell und direkt insbesonders wenn du mit mehr Druck fährst.
> 
> Ps: Dein altes Remedy hat aber eh den besseren Hinterbau!!!




Werde das gemütlich Probe fahren und mir ansehen....wenn der kleinere Federweg gar keinen Sinn machen würde, gäbe es ihn nicht, oder?
Wie gesagt fahre ich am Wildcard auch den kleineren Federweg von 127mm statt 165mm und das geht ziemlich gut.

Vom Hinterbau hört man eigentlich nur gutes vom AM..funktioniert gut und unauffällig, so wie es sein soll.

Remedy ist eh gerade heute zu 95% verkauft...schon bissi traurig...


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. August 2012)

Ich habe bei wenig Federweg häufig Felskontakt mit dem Pedal.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. August 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich habe bei wenig Federweg häufig Felskontakt mit dem Pedal.




Wie tief ist das Tretlager denn beim kleinen Federweg?
Das Wildcard liegt bei 127mm Federweg bei 355mm Höhe, das passt super.


----------



## marco2 (7. August 2012)

Ich hatte die Frage mal an Nicolai gemailt: es gibt eine Konfiguration aus Aufnahme und Umlenkhebel, bei der ein 200er Dämpfer passt. Ich hatte mcih damals gegen die Bastellösung entschieden, dern 200er im Bikemarkt verkauft und für das gleiche Geld da einen 216er erstanden. Das wäre auch eine gute Möglichkeit, den DHX Air loszuwerden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. August 2012)

marco2 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Frage mal an Nicolai gemailt: es gibt eine Konfiguration aus Aufnahme und Umlenkhebel, bei der ein 200er Dämpfer passt. Ich hatte mcih damals gegen die Bastellösung entschieden, dern 200er im Bikemarkt verkauft und für das gleiche Geld da einen 216er erstanden. Das wäre auch eine gute Möglichkeit, den DHX Air loszuwerden




Was ist denn der perfekte Dämpfer zum Trails shredden im mittleren Federweg (146mm), der aber auch im Bikepark nicht gleich durchrauscht? Monarch RT, Vivid Air?


----------



## marco2 (7. August 2012)

Vivid Air! Sicher auch der CCDB Air. 

Ich bin vom DHX Air auf den Vivid Air umgestigen und der Unterschied ist groß. Schön linear (kein Durchsacken) mit viel Reserve und Kontrolle. 
Der DHX sackte halt selbst mit Tuning immer erst einmal gut ein und brauchte bei mittleren Schlägen schon den ganzen Federweg. Eine Alternative wäre halt gewesen, den recht hart zu fahren, dann hätte er halt den Federweg nicht genutzt. Der DHX ist halt auch schon seit 2004 (oder so) mit dem gleichen Innenleben auf dem Markt. Andere Dämpfer sind wesentlich moderner im Aufbau.


----------



## stuk (7. August 2012)

darum fahr ich nun auch wieder coil....dhx-air geht nur mit (zu)viel druck....oder extrem schnellem rebound

aber jetzt bitte wieder Bilder in der Galerie!!!


----------



## marco2 (7. August 2012)

Genau, zurück zur Galerie. Hier mein Hobel mit ein paar Updates:


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2012)

Geiler Hobel...da hobelt sichs bestimmt nicht schlecht damit

G.


----------



## trailterror (7. August 2012)

Schön marco  kommt auch gut mit blauem vorbau


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. August 2012)

Ja, schickes Teil und zufällig mit Vivid Air....schön, dass "der Beste" gleichzeitig einer der preiswertesten Dämpfer ist...


----------



## frfreshman (8. August 2012)




----------



## Midgetman (8. August 2012)

Sehr schön. Der Vorbau kommt gut.


----------



## Martin1508 (8. August 2012)

frfreshman schrieb:


>



Hamburg du geile Meile!

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (8. August 2012)

Helleres Bild von der Seite wäre gut. Sieht schon mal vielversprechend aus


----------



## MisterXT (12. August 2012)

Familienausflug:





Laufen bestens, die zwei Farbkleckse!


----------



## wildbiker (12. August 2012)

Schicke Bikes. Was ist das für eine Kurbel am grünen AM? 

Edit: seh grad dass die 2-fach ist, brauch eine 1-fache.


----------



## MisterXT (12. August 2012)

Nö, ist eine 3-fach auf dem AC.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. August 2012)

Schöne Räder, fehlt nur sowas wie die c.guide...z.B. in Gold fürs Pink/Lilane...läuft an meinem Bike absolut problemlos und tut was sie soll....


----------



## MisterXT (12. August 2012)

Das lilane ist ein Testbike vom Shop. Aber vielleicht schraub ich da wirklich noch mal sowas hin?
Für meins hab ich mir das schon schwer überlegt! Wobei ich die wahrscheinlich nur ein paar mal im Jahr im Urlaub bräuchte. Daheim ist sowas für mich total overdressed...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. August 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Das lilane ist ein Testbike vom Shop. Aber vielleicht schraub ich da wirklich noch mal sowas hin?
> Für meins hab ich mir das schon schwer überlegt! Wobei ich die wahrscheinlich nur ein paar mal im Jahr im Urlaub bräuchte. Daheim ist sowas für mich total overdressed...




Das kleine Ding fällt doch gar nicht auf und ist eher noch ein schöner Farbtupfer. Läuft absolut geräuschlos, wiegt gerade mal 40g, jederzeit montierbar ohne Kurbel- oder Kettenausbau. Eigentlich schon ein "must have"....


----------



## dr.juggles (12. August 2012)

für gemäßigten toureneinssatz vielleicht gerade noch zu gebrauchen das bionicon teil.
im park hats das teil bei der zweiten abfahrt komplett zerlegt.


----------



## Bodenprobe (12. August 2012)

Hmm, alles nicht wirklich notwendig.
Bin letztens den 601 am Gardasee/Monte Altissimo runter. Mit `nem ausgeliehenen Ghost AMR Carbon. 120mm Federweg, Rocket Ron hinten, Nobby Nic vorn, Kettenführung nix da. War damit auch nicht wirklich langsamer als die 160mm Jungs mit KEFÜ. Schneller waren die, die einfach besser fahren konnten.

Alles nett aber bkM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (12. August 2012)

ist halt auf dauer nervig, wenn die kette ständig runterfällt.
den 601 kannste ja theoretisch auch chainless rollen


----------



## Helius-FR (12. August 2012)

Bilder Jungs... Bilder


----------



## Bodenprobe (13. August 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ist halt auf dauer nervig, wenn die kette ständig runterfällt.
> den 601 kannste ja theoretisch auch chainless rollen



Seltsamerweise ist die Kette oben geblieben. Nicht einmal runter.

Noch seltsamer ist, dass ich nicht mal das Ketteschlagen wahrgenommen habe, obwohl mich das eigentlich immer nervt...war wohl etwas zu sehr konzentriert. 

Gegen das Ketteschlagen habe ich zuhause übrigens Bionicon drauf, dafür ist es perfekt, will es auch nicht mehr missen...aber wirklich brauchen?

Jaaa, genug off-topic.


----------



## wavekiter (14. August 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Bilder Jungs... Bilder



Aber gerne doch 

Mein AM durfte am Sonntag auch wieder mal raus:


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. August 2012)

Schöne Landschaft, schade dass das Bike beschnitten ist.

Welche Farbe ist das beim Hauptrahmen? Ist das black elox?
Das sieht sehr matt aus oder ist das nur die Staubschicht der Tour?

Bei meinem Wildcard hat das black elox so ein bisschen samtigen matten Glanz......das hätt ich so gerne wieder...


----------



## Bodenprobe (14. August 2012)

Sehr schön!
Bezüglich des Sattel-und Griffegfühls haben wir die selben Vorlieben, Dämpfer, Bremsen auch.....stell doch mal ein Foto Deiner Frau/Freundin ein! 

Aber wo ist die Kettenführung? 

Nein ernsthaft: Ist Dein Sattelstützen-Neopren ein zweckentfremdeter Kettenstrebenschutz oder was Spezielles?

Gibt es eigentlich für den DB im Zubehör oder vom Bastler etwas Einfacheres zum einstellen, als diesen leidigen originalen Hakenschlüssel? Mit dem kann man ja immer nur 2 Klicks mit einem Ansatz drehen und muss dann wieder neu ansetzen. Und über den Hebel spürt man die Klicks auch nur recht mäßig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Nein ernsthaft: Ist Dein Sattelstützen-Neopren ein zweckentfremdeter Kettenstrebenschutz oder was Spezielles?
> ....



Ist speziell für die Rase.

G.


----------



## Bodenprobe (14. August 2012)

Ah....sollte auch irgendwie an eine Reverb passen!? Schon mal jemand probiert? Ansonsten teste ich´s mal demnächst.


----------



## wavekiter (15. August 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Bezüglich des Sattel-und Griffegfühls haben wir die selben Vorlieben, Dämpfer, Bremsen auch.....stell doch mal ein Foto Deiner Frau/Freundin ein!



Da halt ich natuerlich gerne Gegenrecht   
Stell doch auch mal ein Foto von Deinem Bike ein (nicht nur von der Frau   )

Wie der Joerg schon gesagt hat, kommt der Neoprenschutz mit der Rase mit.
Der Schutz ist uebrigens (wenigstens hier in der Schweiz) gar nicht einfach zu bekommen, ich wuesste nur direkt vom Hersteller. Wenn Du eine andere Bezugsquelle hast, bin ich Dir fuer die Info dankbar.

@Kalkhoffpink: Die Farbe des Hauptrahmens ist Titan elox. Wirkt in Kombination mit dem Orange Elox der Teile weniger grell.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. August 2012)

wavekiter schrieb:


> @Kalkhoffpink: Die Farbe des Hauptrahmens ist Titan elox. Wirkt in Kombination mit dem Orange Elox der Teile weniger grell.




Das ist Titan Elox..??..interessant, hatte mir nämlich gerade gestern meine Lieblingsfarben im Nicolai Farbgenerator mal zusammengestellt. Dazu gehörten black, titan und orange elox. Da sieht das Titan viel heller aus.
Bei Dir wirkt es wie mattes dunkelgrau.


----------



## stuk (15. August 2012)

habe auch schon hellere n-titans gesehen.......
liegt wohl an der Tagesform vom eloxbad

Das dunkele vom Wavekiter find ich aber auch klasse


----------



## c_w (15. August 2012)

Ich behaupte auch mal, dass das zumindestens teilweise am Foto liegt.
Nebenbei sieht mein schwarz-elox recht aehnlich aus... nur schmutziger ;-)


----------



## wavekiter (15. August 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Ich behaupte auch mal, dass das zumindestens teilweise am Foto liegt.



Da hast Du sicher recht.

In Natura schaut das Titan ein bisschen weniger dunkel aus, aber sicher dunkler als auf dem Konfigurator-Foto oben.

Hier noch ein Bild vom Bike an der Sonne:


----------



## dr.juggles (15. August 2012)

@bodenprobe
die hammerschmidt ist die beste kefü wo gibt 

beim titan elox gibt es echt ne große streuung, kommt drauf an wie lange der rahmen im bad verweilt.


----------



## stuk (15. August 2012)

schade finde ich das wenn man schon den Aufpreis zahlt dann vielleicht doch ein fast schwarzes zu bekommen. Drum wird mein nächstes wieder schwarz-elox.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. August 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> @bodenprobe
> die hammerschmidt ist die beste kefü wo gibt
> 
> beim titan elox gibt es echt ne große streuung, kommt drauf an wie lange der rahmen im bad verweilt.




Dann muss man das eben bei der Bestellung mit angeben, dass sie es nicht so lange eintauchen......Kalle macht das bestimmt möglich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (15. August 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> @bodenprobe
> die hammerschmidt ist die beste kefü wo gibt



Das war der Gegenstand meines "Witzes". ;-)


----------



## Bodenprobe (15. August 2012)

wavekiter schrieb:


> Da halt ich natuerlich gerne Gegenrecht
> Stell doch auch mal ein Foto von Deinem Bike ein (nicht nur von der Frau   )
> 
> Wie der Joerg schon gesagt hat, kommt der Neoprenschutz mit der Rase mit.
> Der Schutz ist uebrigens (wenigstens hier in der Schweiz) gar nicht einfach zu bekommen, ich wuesste nur direkt vom Hersteller. Wenn Du eine andere Bezugsquelle hast, bin ich Dir fuer die Info dankbar.



Laut Internet Seite gibt es auch in Deutschland keine Bezugsquelle. Sie verweisen Dich auf Ihren Internetshop und versenden international. Ob´s funktioniert keine Ahnung.

Bild vom Rad...joa, wenn ich wüsste wie´s geht...irgendwo ins Internet hochladen und hierhin verlinken mach ich nicht....
.
.
.
.
Soo, wenn mir jetzt noch jemand erklärt, wie ich das Bild direkt hier reinbekomme.

Gartenstuhl, Grill

Rad ist noch nicht ganz fertig, deshalb erst mal der Rahmen.
.
.
.
Ach so geht das; danke Joshua:


----------



## Joshua60 (16. August 2012)

schicker Gartenstuhl


----------



## dr.juggles (16. August 2012)

hell yeah!
grün/titan rockt...ist das ein xl?


----------



## Bodenprobe (16. August 2012)

Ja, ist ein xl.

Und ja, der Dämpfer kommt noch andersrum.


----------



## wolfi_1 (16. August 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein xl.
> 
> Und ja, der Dämpfer kommt noch andersrum.



Wird nicht gut funktionieren weil der CCDB dann bei der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme etwas verkantet. (Platz um die Dämpferöse am Piggy ist etwas knapp bemessen)

Hab ich am Nucleon AM auch versucht, aber dann wieder mit Piggy am Umlenkhebel montiert.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Martin1508 (16. August 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Wird nicht gut funktionieren weil der CCDB dann bei der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme etwas verkantet. (Platz um die Dämpferöse am Piggy ist etwas knapp bemessen)
> 
> Hab ich am Nucleon AM auch versucht, aber dann wieder mit Piggy am Umlenkhebel montiert.
> 
> ...


 
Moin,
das ist richtig. Möglichkeit wären Buchsen von Huber. Der dreht dir ne Fase an die Buchsen. Dann passt es. Wobei ich fahr den CCDB Air auch mit Piggy unten.

Grüße


----------



## wavekiter (16. August 2012)

@ Bodenprobe: very nice indeed   

Piggy oben beim CCDB: des passt schoa (jedenfalls bei meinem AM)

Einstellen tu ich den CCDB uebrigens nicht mit dem original-Werkzeug, sondern mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher und 'nem kleinen Englaender (finde auch, dass das original-Teil ein bisschen ein gefrimsel ist)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. August 2012)

Ich dachte es geht darum den Piggy VORNE (in Fahrtrichtung) zu haben und nicht oben (zum Oberrohr gedreht)? Oder meinen wir das selbe und nach oben zum Oberrohr gedreht geht eh nicht......???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wavekiter (16. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich dachte es geht darum den Piggy VORNE (in Fahrtrichtung) zu haben und nicht oben (zum Oberrohr gedreht)? Oder meinen wir das selbe und nach oben zum Oberrohr gedreht geht eh nicht......???



wir meinen das selbe, piggy in fahrtrichtung


----------



## Bodenprobe (16. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich dachte es geht darum den Piggy VORNE (in Fahrtrichtung) zu haben und nicht oben (zum Oberrohr gedreht)? Oder meinen wir das selbe und nach oben zum Oberrohr gedreht geht eh nicht......???



Schon Piggy nach vorn, also "Upside-Down". Ich denke es ist gemeint, dass der Dämpfer wegen des größeren Durchmessers im Vergleich zur Schubstange oben an der Rahmenaufnahme anstößt!?
Aber ist der Dämpferboden wirklich dicker als die Feder? Muss gleich mal schauen gehen. ;-)

Hmm, ist ohnehin die Frage, ob die 200gr (oder so) weniger ungefederte/-gedämpte Massen durch eine Upside-Down Montgage spürbar sind. Aber wenn´s einfach so passen würde warum nicht.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. August 2012)

Eigentlich hat der Dämpfer doch so schön Platz und der Piggy füllt das Rahmendreieck recht gut aus. Passt evtl. ein Flaschenhalter wenn man ihn dreht???....


----------



## wavekiter (16. August 2012)

Piggy oben , vorne unten... .komplizierter als es toent 

Alle Varianten passen, meiner ist traditionell eingebaut (ungefederte Masse minimal)


----------



## Bodenprobe (16. August 2012)

So, hab´s mir angeschaut.
Der Dämpferboden ist sogar deutlich schmaler als die Feder bzw. der Federteller. Prima vista sollte das problemlos klappen.

Fraglich ist nur die Dämpeferverstellung, da ist halt weniger Platz im vorderen Dreieck. Mit dem Hakenschlüssel geht´s genauso gut. Aber mit 'ner Nuss und Verlängerung...hmmm, mal sehen. 

Flaschenhalter hab´ ich eh nicht.


----------



## Bodenprobe (16. August 2012)

wavekiter schrieb:


> Piggy oben , vorne unten... .komplizierter als es toent



Piggy vorn unten...müsst es eigentlich heissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. August 2012)

Mach doch vielleicht mal ein Bild vom umgedrehten Piggy...nur so zum Vergleich...


----------



## Bodenprobe (16. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Mach doch vielleicht mal ein Bild vom umgedrehten Piggy...nur so zum Vergleich...



Nicht Piggy umgedreht, Dämpfer umgedreht.... 
Aber genug davon. 

@ Wolfi
Das mit der Dämpferöse konnte ich natürlich nur mit em Auge abschätzen. Sah eigentlich gut aus. Wenn Du´s allerdings schon probiert hast, werden es die paar mm sein, die dem Auge entgehen.


----------



## Bodenprobe (16. August 2012)

So, erster Wurf. Gabelschaft, Lenkerbreite, Griffe, bedarf noch der Anpassung.







PS: Vorbau wird auch noch gegen Thomson getauscht. Der F109 ist für´s Camber.


----------



## nicolai.fan (16. August 2012)




----------



## Bodenprobe (16. August 2012)

leer


----------



## guru39 (16. August 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Schon Piggy nach vorn, also "Upside-Down". Ich denke es ist gemeint, dass der Dämpfer wegen des größeren Durchmessers im Vergleich zur Schubstange oben an der Rahmenaufnahme anstößt!?
> Aber ist der Dämpferboden wirklich dicker als die Feder? Muss gleich mal schauen gehen. ;-)
> 
> Hmm, ist ohnehin die Frage, ob die 200gr (oder so) weniger ungefederte/-gedämpte Massen durch eine Upside-Down Montgage spürbar sind. Aber wenn´s einfach so passen würde warum nicht.



Ein gedrehter Dämpfer in einem Helius lässt sich besser tragen...
zumindest auf der Kellertreppe


----------



## Bodenprobe (16. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ein gedrehter Dämpfer in einem Helius lässt sich besser tragen...
> zumindest auf der Kellertreppe



Hehehe, dachte ich mir! 
Mit anderen Worten: So lassen. Oder interpretiere ich Dich falsch?


----------



## guru39 (16. August 2012)

Was ist an kellertreppe bitte falsch zu verstehn.


----------



## Bodenprobe (17. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Was ist an kellertreppe bitte falsch zu verstehn.



Alles, ich kenne Deinen Humor nicht. Und Du nicht meine Prioritäten. Könnte linksrum wie rechtsrum interpretiert werden, oder gar wörtlich. 

Wenn man an die beknackten Einstellschräubchen vorn noch mit `ner Nuß und Verlängerung drankommt, drehe ich ihn für die Kellertreppe um.
Ansonsten ist die Kellertreppe nicht so wichtig.


----------



## guru39 (17. August 2012)

ich meinte nicht mehr oder weniger, das es sich besser die Kellertreppe
hochtragen lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (17. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich meinte nicht mehr oder weniger, das es sich besser die Kellertreppe
> hochtragen lässt





Was sagt den die herrschende Praxis zur Schräubchenbedienung? Gibt´s da was Sinnigeres als den Hakenschlüssel?


----------



## der-gute (17. August 2012)

Nuss und Schraubendreher finde ich gut.


----------



## Bodenprobe (17. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Nuss und Schraubendreher finde ich gut.



Gut, das war auch mein erster Gedanke.


Rrrrr, mir springt das Blau an der Gabel immer mehr ins Auge....beginnt zu stechen...ich hab´noch ein paar quitschegrüne Ouri Griffe rumliegen....ob die das übertünchen können.....ich glaube nicht.....


----------



## wavekiter (17. August 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Rrrrr, mir springt das Blau an der Gabel immer mehr ins Auge....beginnt zu stechen...ich hab´noch ein paar quitschegrüne Ouri Griffe rumliegen....ob die das übertünchen können.....ich glaube nicht.....



Du brauchst fuer das Bike eh eine Lyrik DH Coil


----------



## stuk (17. August 2012)

ach
aber wie rum dreht man eine lyrik coil?


----------



## Bodenprobe (17. August 2012)

wavekiter schrieb:


> Du brauchst fuer das Bike eh eine Lyrik DH Coil



Ich dachte wenn schon RS, dann reicht auch `ne Reccon mehr kommt bei der Firma eh nicht mehr wirklich. 

Nee, ernsthaft; ich habe auch mit einer Van geliebäugelt, aber ich möchte das Rad auch noch tretend durch den Wald bewegen, auch Berg hoch, da passt die Talas besser.

ca. 15,5 kg übriges (nur an die Federwage gehängt), mit "großem" Unterrohr, 1,9 kg Rädern, aktuell noch mit Schläuchen, M4 und Reverb



stuk schrieb:


> ach
> aber wie rum dreht man eine lyrik coil?



Na das Blaue nach unten in dem Falle.


----------



## wavekiter (17. August 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Nee, ernsthaft; ich habe auch mit einer Van geliebäugelt, aber ich möchte das Rad auch noch tretend durch den Wald bewegen, auch Berg hoch, da passt die Talas besser



Dachte ich mir anfaenglich auch  ... bis ich dann gemerkt habe, dass die AM Geometrie wirklich keine Absenkung braucht, und die Talas (nett ausgedrueckt  ) mit dem CCDB nicht wirklich mithalten kann....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. August 2012)

Schönes Bike....

Würde mich mal interessieren wie groß der Fahrer ist.
Ein XL-AM und dann noch der lange Vorbau? Muss ja mindestens 195cm sein...


----------



## Bodenprobe (17. August 2012)

wavekiter schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir anfaenglich auch  ... bis ich dann gemerkt habe, dass die AM Geometrie wirklich keine Absenkung braucht, und die Talas (nett ausgedrueckt  ) mit dem CCDB nicht wirklich mithalten kann....



Mein Eindruck von den 180mm ist momentan, dass ich damit für einen "echten" Berg doch recht hoch stehe (planmäßig). Wenn ich sie absenke ist das berghoch Gefühl halt 140mm gerecht entsprechend viel besser. Der Geländetest steht aber noch aus, bisher nur Probefahreindrücke (ja, wer braucht 180mm? Schon klar).

Ich muss mal sehen wie sie ausgefahren tatsächlich steigt. Und wie sie wirklich funktioniert. Im vergleichenden Ansprechest zwischen Van und Talas (im ausgebauten, also theoretischen Zustand bei neuen, also nicht eingefahrenen Gabeln) war die Van nur einen ganz kleinen gespürten Ticken sensibler, hat mich gewundert. Wie sich sowas dann fährt, ist natürlich ein ganz anderes Thema. 

Ja, das wird wohl so sein, dass der CCDB nicht die Grenze definiert (die Talas aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht, eher mein Fahrvermögen ).

Ich muss sehen, was mich in der Praxis stört und was mit gefällt, was ich brauche und was nicht; dann wird "nachjustiert". Ex ante bin ich jedenfalls zu der Überzeugung gelangt, dass es mir passen könnte.
Vorweg ist sowas immer Paralyse durch Analyse. Erst wenn man´s gemacht hat weiß man´s. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (17. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Schönes Bike....
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren wie groß der Fahrer ist.
> Ein XL-AM und dann noch der lange Vorbau? Muss ja mindestens 195cm sein...



Meine Proportionen sind leider etwas ungleichmäßig. Langer Oberkörper und eher kurze Beine. Bei 1,86 Körpergröße einen Rumpf von ´nem 1,95er und Beine von ´nem 1,75ger; so ungefähr.

Ich hab die Wahl zwischen einem knapperen Überstand und gedrückterm Sitzgefühl. Überstand stört mich nicht. Wenn´s die Eier verhaut, verhaut´s sie nicht nur um ein paar Zentimeterchen, dann fehlen meistens gleich Zehner.

Der Vorbau ist 90mm. Mit einem 80er will ich das Bike schon dauernd auseinanderschieben. Der Reachunterschied zwischen L und XL ist 15mm, geht für mich bergab bei der "Arbeit auf dem Rad" unter. Bergauf helfen mir die 20mm Oberrohr mehr mehr. Den Radstand finde ich auch wendig genug, vorsichtig ausgedrückt...tatsächlich find ich´s richtig gut.

Liegt aber sicher auch an meinen Vorlieben. Für ein AM-Enduro (oder weniger) empfinde ich "kurz" als Pest.


----------



## Joshua60 (17. August 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> So, erster Wurf. Gabelschaft, Lenkerbreite, Griffe, bedarf noch der Anpassung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mir wärs halt nicht bunt genug 
Aber nochmal zum ccdb. Ich habe auf einer langen Bahnhofstreppe gemerkt, dass sich mein AM gut tragen lässt und es mit gedrehten Dämpfer wohl schlechter ginge.


----------



## stuk (17. August 2012)

so jetzt mal ernsthaft und ohne blöde Sprüche von mir.

Ins AM würde ich wenn es eine 180er Gabel sein würde eine absenkbare Gabel einbauen.
Bei einer 160er ist absenken auch an richtigen Bergen wirklich nicht nötig. meine 160er u-turn wird nur noch zum Transport reingeschraubt!

Bedenkt bei der Dämpfermontage auch mal die Selbstschmierung bei den Standzeiten des bikes. Wenn die Dichtung der Kolbenstange so ständig im Öl liegt, bleibt sie fluffiger. Also, wenns geht, Piggy vorne unten.

mfg und viel Spaß mit den schönen Rädern

PS: wäre besser beim AM-Aufbau statt bei der Galerie aufgehoben...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. August 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Meine Proportionen sind leider etwas ungleichmäßig. Langer Oberkörper und eher kurze Beine. Bei 1,86 Körpergröße einen Rumpf von ´nem 1,95er und Beine von ´nem 1,75ger; so ungefähr.
> 
> Ich hab die Wahl zwischen einem knapperen Überstand und gedrückterm Sitzgefühl. Überstand stört mich nicht. Wenn´s die Eier verhaut, verhaut´s sie nicht nur um ein paar Zentimeterchen, dann fehlen meistens gleich Zehner.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich dereinst ein AM besitzen sollte - Probefahrt beim Bike Bauer steht noch aus - hoffe ich, dass mir ein "L" ausreicht.
XL könnte doch schon zu gestreckt sein, obwohl der Reach von 440mm recht nah an meinem Wildcard mit 438mm dran ist. Aber Überstand und Radstand hätte ich doch lieber auf "L"-Niveau für technische Passagen. High-Speed hab ich eher selten, dazu sind die Trails hier im Bergischen zu verwinkelt/kurvig...
Mein Wildcard hat auch nur 1170mm Radstand und ich hab auch keine Überschlagsgefühle bei 66 Grad Lenkwinkel.


----------



## Bodenprobe (17. August 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> mir wärs halt nicht bunt genug



Deshalb habe ich mich für die Decals auch nach anfänglichen schwarz und grau Überlegungen umentschieden und dieses FroschF.....grün, äh ich meine Apfelgrün, genommen. 
Wäre mir ansonsten zu sehr Jäger-Lodenmantel-Subaru langweilig gewesen. Aus gegebenem Anlass will ich auch gar kein Jägerbike haben. 




Joshua60 schrieb:


> Aber nochmal zum ccdb. Ich habe auf einer langen Bahnhofstreppe gemerkt, dass sich mein AM gut tragen lässt und es mit gedrehten Dämpfer wohl schlechter ginge.



Da habe ich eher das Gefühl wie Guru; das Piggy stört in der Hand beim Tragen.




stuk schrieb:


> Ins AM würde ich wenn es eine 180er Gabel sein würde eine absenkbare Gabel einbauen.
> Bei einer 160er ist absenken auch an richtigen Bergen wirklich nicht nötig. meine 160er u-turn wird nur noch zum Transport reingeschraubt!



Ich habe die erste Runde gedreht: 180mm ohne Absenkung geht bergauf eigentlich gar nicht soo schlecht, ist aber in einigen Situationen suboptimal. Mit Absenkung perfekt. Bei ´ner 160er halte ich eine Absenkung auch nicht für notwendig

Der Hinterbau ist wirklich die Sahne! Klasse!




stuk schrieb:


> Bedenkt bei der Dämpfermontage auch mal die Selbstschmierung bei den Standzeiten des bikes. Wenn die Dichtung der Kolbenstange so ständig im Öl liegt, bleibt sie fluffiger. Also, wenns geht, Piggy vorne unten.



Auch ein gutes Argument!

Warum ich darauf gekommen bin, dass bei der umgedrehten Montage die Dämferverstellung schlechter zugänglich sein sollte, weiß ich gar nicht, sollte sogar einfacher sein. Da war das perspektivische Denken offenbar ausgeschaltet. Also umdrehen, es sei denn es passt wider erwarten nicht.




kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wenn ich dereinst ein AM besitzen sollte - Probefahrt beim Bike Bauer steht noch aus - hoffe ich, dass mir ein "L" ausreicht.
> XL könnte doch schon zu gestreckt sein, obwohl der Reach von 440mm recht nah an meinem Wildcard mit 438mm dran ist. Aber Überstand und Radstand hätte ich doch lieber auf "L"-Niveau für technische Passagen. High-Speed hab ich eher selten, dazu sind die Trails hier im Bergischen zu verwinkelt/kurvig...
> Mein Wildcard hat auch nur 1170mm Radstand und ich hab auch keine Überschlagsgefühle bei 66 Grad Lenkwinkel.



Überschlagsgefühle solltest Du bei einem L auch nicht haben. Der Arsch ist dann eh hinten. Für einen normalproportionierten einsmitteachtziger sollte L auch dicke passen. Aber: Eine Probefahrt gibt da genauere Auskunft.


----------



## frfreshman (17. August 2012)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Helleres Bild von der Seite wäre gut. Sieht schon mal vielversprechend aus




Hab es gerade mal geschafft draufzuhalten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (17. August 2012)

Das dunklere Bild hat mir besser gefallen, aber auch das ist ziemlich genial. Welche Farbe ist das am Hauptrahmen?


----------



## Bodenprobe (17. August 2012)

Sehr schön!


----------



## muddiver (17. August 2012)

Hi, habe auch einen CCDB mit Piggy nach vorne im AM. Habe heute bei der Suche nach einem nervigen Knacksgeräusch bemerkt, daß der Dämpfer minimal mit der Dämpferaufnahme kollidiert. Es sind halt leichte Spuren am Dämpfer zu sehen. 
Ich werde dann mal am Montag, wenn ich an das entsprende Werkzeug komme, etwas an der Aufnahme wegfeilen.
Zum Thema Gabel kann ich eine 55 RC3 Evo Ti empfehlen. Einfach ein Traum im Vergleich zu einer Van. Und eine Absenkung braucht man im AM wirklich nicht. Das hat überhaupt keine Steigneigung.


----------



## guru39 (17. August 2012)

muddiver schrieb:


> Ich werde dann mal am Montag, wenn ich an das entsprende Werkzeug komme, etwas an der Aufnahme wegfeilen.



mach das bitte nicht 

Das war doch der Rahmen 


 




muddiver schrieb:


> Und eine Absenkung braucht man im AM wirklich nicht. Das hat überhaupt keine Steigneigung.



Hab ich schon immer gesagt 

PS: Bin ab morgen in PDS und hab vom morgen an bis zum 27.08.12.
kein Internet mehr


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> PS: Bin ab morgen in PDS und hab vom morgen an bis zum 27.08.12.
> kein Internet mehr



Viel Spaß in PDS und bring schöne Eindrücke mit
Aber da mache ich mich keine Sorgen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## guru39 (17. August 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Viel Spaß in PDS und bring schöne Eindrücke mit
> Aber da mache ich mich keine Sorgen
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



Danke WilliWildsau 

üsch geb ma mühe 

aber der Claus ist ja da und passt auf den Puff auf 

bis die Tage


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2012)

muddiver schrieb:


> ....Und eine Absenkung braucht man im AM wirklich nicht. Das hat überhaupt keine Steigneigung.




Ganz so pauschaliern würd ichs jetzt net. Hab zwar nur ein Nucleon, aber das hat ja die gleiche Geometrie.
Wer die letzte Bike und den Bericht über Garmisch gelesen hat, der hat vielleicht diese Sätze dazu gelesen:

"Ideale Teststrecke für bergtaugliche Übersetzungen ist die menschenfeindliche Rampe zur Esterbergalm,..."

"Der Anstieg zur Esterbergalm hat Kultcharakter, er gehört zum Gemeinsten, was die Region zu bieten hat"

Da hab ich mir dann auch mal mein Uturn gewünscht, das ich ausgebaut hatte...aber ich war vielleicht auch der Erste mit Nucleon der da hochgefahren ist
Wobei in GAP auch eins davon rumfährt...hab ich mir sagen lassen.

Also wenn ich in GAP wohnen würde, dann würd ich mir eine Absenkung wieder einbauen.

G.


----------



## muddiver (18. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> mach das bitte nicht
> 
> Das war doch der Rahmen
> 
> ...



Warum nicht? Ich rede von den schwarzen Plättchen und nicht vom Rahmen selber. Und es ist nur ein Hauch, der da weggemacht werden muß. 

Viel Spaß in PDS.


----------



## muddiver (18. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ganz so pauschaliern würd ichs jetzt net. Hab zwar nur ein Nucleon, aber das hat ja die gleiche Geometrie.
> Wer die letzte Bike und den Bericht über Garmisch gelesen hat, der hat vielleicht diese Sätze dazu gelesen:
> 
> "Ideale Teststrecke für bergtaugliche Übersetzungen ist die menschenfeindliche Rampe zur Esterbergalm,..."
> ...



Es gibt sicher Situationen, wo sich eine Absenkung als ganz hilfreich erweisen kann. Aber die sind ja nun nicht sooo häufig. Und sich dafür eine Talas anzutun. Ne, lieber nicht. 
Und das Gekurbel an einer U-Turn Gabel macht man auch nur, wenn's ein langer Anstieg ist. Sonst nervt das einfach nur.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2012)

Ne, eine Talas würd ich mir deswegen auch net antun. Aber das Gekurbel wäre halb so schlimm wenn man in so einer "falschen" Ggend wohnt.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (18. August 2012)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Hab es gerade mal geschafft draufzuhalten:



Ich mag's, ich find die Farbidee auch super... nur ist irgendwie schade, dass die beiden Braun- und die beiden Grüntöne nicht so richtig zueinander passen wollen...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. August 2012)

Ich persönlich mag ja ein uni-farbenes Bike lieber....

Ich sehe erst mal keinen Grund eine Druck- oder Kettenstrebe andersfarbig zu machen. 
Bei manchen Farbkombis hat man den Eindruck es wurde versucht "mit Gewalt" zwei Farben zu etablieren, nur weil man es bei Nicolai eben kann.

Manchmal sieht es aus, als wäre der Hinterbau mal gebrochen und wurde ausgetauscht, aber die Originalfarbe war nicht mehr vorhanden.
Wie ein Unfallauto mit einer andersfarbigen Tür...

Diese schönen Elox-Farben lassen sich wunderbar mit schwarzen Extra-Love teilen kombinieren. Das finde ich irgendwie edler. So wie ein einfarbiger Anzug. 
Dagegen wirken die zweifarbigen Rahmen oft irgendwie unpassend wie Hemd mit Jeans oder Baggy....deshalb hab ich meinen Wildcard-Rahmen auch in black elox
geordert, weil der zweifarbig aussieht wie eine Schuluniform oder ein Fussballtrikot....

Aber jeder soll mit seinen Farben glücklich werden....just my 2cents...


----------



## sluette (18. August 2012)

das ist wohl geschmacksache in endform. für mich kommt das immer sehr auf den rahmentyp und den einsatzbereich an. cc fräsen und racebikes können ruhig komplett uni elox mit schwarzen anbauteilen sein. bei gravity bikes stehe ich auf mehr farben, kann ruhig ein wenig gebastelt ausschauen und nicht 100% zu einander passen. wenn ich so durchgestylte Cube Karren sehe, wo selbst die reifen farblich passen und gelabelt sind, könnte ich kotzen...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lynus (19. August 2012)

Mein Touren-Freerider. Oder Super-Enduro?


----------



## KHUJAND (21. August 2012)

endlich eingefahren.


----------



## stuk (21. August 2012)

schön
siehst erholt aus......aber suppt deine Gabel?


----------



## KHUJAND (21. August 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> schön
> siehst erholt aus......aber suppt deine Gabel?



DANKE ... und das war vor meinem urlaub.  

Gabel ist TOP ,- alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Timmy35 (21. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE ... und das war vor meinem urlaub.



Hat mich auch gewundert, dass es in Winterberg zur Zeit so kalt ist, dass man Kapuze tragen muss.


----------



## richard.a (21. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> endlich eingefahren.




 ick gloob, ick hab ma grad verliebt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (21. August 2012)

in rad oder reiter?


----------



## PiR4Te (21. August 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Ich mag's, ich find die Farbidee auch super... nur ist irgendwie schade, dass die beiden Braun- und die beiden Grüntöne nicht so richtig zueinander passen wollen...




Mir gefällts sehr gut, sieht irgendwie leicht, clean und sportlich aus mir dem RP23 und dem 34er einfach-kettenblatt


----------



## richard.a (21. August 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> in rad oder reiter?



RAD natürlich ! !


----------



## KHUJAND (22. August 2012)

richard.a schrieb:


> RAD natürlich ! !



is bald ehh nix mehr wert.


----------



## frfreshman (22. August 2012)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Mir gefällts sehr gut, sieht irgendwie leicht, clean und sportlich aus mir dem RP23 und dem 34er einfach-kettenblatt



Ist ein 32er KB. 
Zusammen mit 11-36 Kassette deckt es zu 90% ab was ich mir wünsche.
Reduziert aufs nötigst genau meinen Ansprüchen entsprechend und dadurch clean und leicht, das ist/war der Grundsatz hinter allen Auf-/Umbaumaßnahmen.





c_w schrieb:


> Ich mag's, ich find die Farbidee auch super... nur ist irgendwie schade, dass die beiden Braun- und die beiden Grüntöne nicht so richtig zueinander passen wollen...




Der Vorbau ist orange!!






Und hier noch zwei beim Warten auf die Fähre:


----------



## stuk (22. August 2012)

quatsch
nur weil das AC vorne 160 bekommt und das ION 16 im Park wildert, haben wir vielleicht für uns doch das besser!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (22. August 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> quatsch
> nur weil das AC vorne 160 bekommt und das ION 16 im Park wildert, haben wir vielleicht für uns doch das besser!!!!!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. August 2012)

MOOOOMENT.....

Das AC bekommt vorne 160mm????
Ich dachte gar nicht, dass es zur Eurobike "neue" Modelle gibt.

Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
Oder hab ich was verschlafen?

Bitte um Aufklärung mit neuen Daten, Geometrien etc zum AM und AC....


----------



## der-gute (22. August 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9807268&postcount=175


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. August 2012)

Ach, wie wurde ich hier fast gesteinigt, als ich im letzten Jahr das fehlende Ion 16 nicht nachvollziehen konnte.
Die Gleichberechtigung von Helius AM und Ion 16 kann ich aber weiterhin nicht verstehen. Außerdem finde ich die Rahmenbezeichnungen weiterhin irritierend und keinesfalls verbessernd, wie 2011 angekündigt (Abgrenzung der Rahmen von einander durch den Federweg 14.. 16 .. usw.).

Bin aber trotzdem gespannt, vor allem aufs neue Argon (mit Pinion?)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. August 2012)

Verdammt und ich hab mich schon so aufs AM eingeschossen und warte nur noch auf ne Probefahrt.
Jetzt kommen die mit aufgebohrten ACs und ION 16er. Da kann ich ja von vorne anfangen mit Recherche....


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. August 2012)

Du arme $au ....


----------



## Luke-VTT (22. August 2012)

Klingt nach einem durchdachten lineup. Ich bin gespannt auf TB und Ion 16. Das entwertet aber imho das AM kein bißchen, da das AC ja sehr deutlich an seinen Platz rückt. Zumal das AM einfach brutal gut geht. Geniales Rad nach wie vor und wenn ich recht unterrichtet bin auch das erfolgreichste Rad in der Nicolai-Geschichte.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. August 2012)

Da ich recht gerne die Haltbarkeit von einem AM/Enduro ein bisschen vom Rahmengewicht abgelesen habe, war mir die Größe 3,3kg für ein AM eigentlich ganz recht. Das AC mit 2,7kg fast schon zu "zart"...

In einem anderen Thread habe ich jetzt eine Aussage von Vincent gelesen, dass das ION 16 ca. 200g leichter wird als das AM.

Was soll denn dann das neue AC wiegen? Genau soviel wie ein ION 16???


----------



## dr.juggles (22. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> is bald ehh nix mehr wert.



arthur ich nehm dir deinen wertlosen plunder gerne ab.
musst dann auch keine entsorgungsgebühren zahlen


----------



## NoStyle (22. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> is bald ehh nix mehr wert.


Hey Man, bei allem Respekt, aber das ist doch Blödsinn 
Ein gutes Rad ist ein gutes Rad und bleibt es auch - besser ist immer so eine Sache ... ! Das bewährte Rahmen irgendwann mal überarbeitet/geupdated werden ist normal. Sei froh, dass Du diesbezüglich nicht Specialized, Giant, Trek oder sonstwem fast jährlich auf dem Leim gehst, weil noch leichter, bunter und "besser" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (22. August 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hey Man, bei allem Respekt, aber das ist doch Blödsinn
> Ein gutes Rad ist ein gutes Rad und bleibt es auch - besser ist immer so eine Sache ... ! Das bewährte Rahmen irgendwann mal überarbeitet/geupdated werden ist normal. Sei froh, dass Du diesbezüglich nicht Specialized, Giant, Trek oder sonstwem fast jährlich auf dem Leim gehst, weil noch leichter, bunter und "besser" ...



Ich denke, Khujands Statement war eher augenzwinkernd gemeint und vielleicht ein wenig bedauernd, daß das wie Du selbst sagst wirklich gute AM langsam aber sicher aus dem Nicolai-lineup verschwindet.


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. August 2012)

Die Zukunft gehört dem Ion16.
Warum es ein Jahr die Lücke gab, who cares!?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2012)

Wobei einen Klassiker aufzugeben schon eine schwere Entscheidung ist. Besonders weil eben viele genau auf diese Rahmenform stehen

G.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. August 2012)

Ohne beide mal Probe gefahren zu sein, würde ich es auch schade finden, wenn das AM verschwindet. Wer weiß welche Philosophie dahinter steckt, neben ION 20 und 18 noch ein 16er zu bauen, das AC aber bis auf ein paar Geo-Anpassungen gleich zu lassen.
Ich persönlich würde an Nicolai-Stelle das AM definitiv im Programm behalten. Gerade der mehrfach verstellbare Hinterbau ist so ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal, den sich Kunde nach Gusto einstellen kann - finde ich genial. Ebenso genial der vielfach wandelbare Rahmen mit AFR Unterrohr, 1,5er Steuerrohr, unterschiedlichen Hinterbauten etc.
Jedes AM ist quasi ein Einzelstück. Kann mir irgendwie noch kein ION 16 mit ION 18 Unterrohr vorstellen...
Zudem stehen dann zwei Enduros im Lineup. Ein traillastigeres AC und ein DH-lastigeres ION 16. Das AM konnte irgendwie beides sein - und das auch noch gut und erfolgreich.

Müßte man nicht konsequenterweise das AC dann auch auf die untere Dämpferposition "umbauen".

Ich fand die Trennung ION - Helius für unterschiedliche Anforderungen perfekt.

Bin sehr gespannt auf die noch nicht veröffentlichte GEO/Gewicht vom ION 16.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Kann mir irgendwie noch kein ION 16 mit ION 18 Unterrohr vorstellen...



echt nicht  ? 






hier isser.


----------



## sluette (23. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ...Ein traillastigeres AC und ein DH-lastigeres ION 16. Das AM konnte irgendwie beides sein - und das auch noch gut und erfolgreich...



warte doch erstmal ab wie das ION16 final ausschauen wird, momentan ist ja nichtmal die geo bekannt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. August 2012)

Das Ion16 folgt dem allgemeinen Trend nach einem möglichst tiefen Tretlager. Der eine brauchts, den anderen störts.
Und ein dickeres Unterrohr sieht man nicht, da lediglich die Wandung stärker ist, der Rohrdurchmesser aber nicht zunimmt. Meinem FR sieht man das AFR Unterrohr auch nicht an.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Und ein dickeres Unterrohr sieht man nicht, da lediglich die Wandung stärker ist, der Rohrdurchmesser aber nicht zunimmt.



das weiss ich auch. !


----------



## Kontragonist (23. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>



Also so langsam entgleist das hier alles ein bisschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Also so langsam entgleist das hier alles ein bisschen



Aber nur ein bisschen


----------



## hömma (23. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> endlich eingefahren.



Perfekt farblich aufeinander abgestimmt inkl. Hose und Pulli-Schriftzug!  Nur das rote X der Kurbel sticht etwas heraus. Das hat mich bisher auch davon abgehalten, mir näher über die XO Gedanken zu machen. Die Bremsleitung sind noch etwas lang, oder?


Das AC mit 160mm/150mm könnte den Wunsch vieler nach einer leichten Trailrakete mit ausreichend Hub genau erfüllen. Der Rahmen ist ja wirklich sehr leicht! Wobei mein AM jetzt dank Tubeless-Umrüstung mit 14,0kg eigentlich nicht wirklich schwer ist... und das ganz ohne irgendwelche Kompromisse in der Performance eingehen zu müssen.


----------



## Martin1508 (23. August 2012)

@Artur: Kannst du mit dem Short cage eigentlich die komplette Bandbreite fahren oder musste aufpassen, dass es nicht abreißt.

Grüße


----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Perfekt farblich aufeinander abgestimmt inkl. Hose und Pulli-Schriftzug!  Nur das rote X der Kurbel sticht etwas heraus. Das hat mich bisher auch davon abgehalten, mir näher über die XO Gedanken zu machen. Die Bremsleitung sind noch etwas lang, oder?



zu. 1 
zu. 2 das rote X, gleicht farblich den anderen  XO parts. 
zu. 3 beim "einschlagtest" hat die bremsleitung sehr gut ausgesehen. 

DANKE ! 

@Martin.
fahre vorne ein 36 kettenbl. und hinten 9 fach cassette ... kann natürlich die  komplette Bandbreite fahren,-
das schaltwerk funzt super.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Wobei mein AM jetzt dank Tubeless-Umrüstung mit 14,0kg eigentlich nicht wirklich schwer ist... und das ganz ohne irgendwelche Kompromisse in der Performance eingehen zu müssen.








ist es immer noch mit den fussballer bildchen beklebt ?


----------



## hömma (23. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ist es immer noch mit den fussballer bildchen beklebt ?



LOL, nein, die EM ist ja vorbei.  Wollte jetzt wegen dem Tubeless-Update nicht unbedingt ein aktualisiertes Foto schießen, da sieht man ja nicht so viel.  Nächste Woche gibt es ein neues Foto mit neuer Bremsanlage (Hope M4 Special Edition ) und Saint-Schaltwerk (das XTR habe ich inkl. RADO und einer Speiche in Lac Blanc zerstört). Dann sind die psychologisch wichtigen 14,0kg auch passé.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. August 2012)

Hmmm, könnte mit dem Helius AM so werden wie aktuell mit meinem Wildcard. 
Ich werde mal wieder eines der letzten am Markt verfügbaren "Old-School" Modelle nächstes Jahr mit dem AM erwerben....

Zumal wenn das AC 2013 auf 160mm aufgebohrt und damit vermutlich auch schwerer wird und der einzige wirkliche Vorteil gegenüber dem AM dadurch verloren geht.


----------



## dr.juggles (23. August 2012)

dann musst du die neue ibc trailrakete erwerben


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. August 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> dann musst du die neue ibc trailrakete erwerben



Das ist mir irgendwie bissi zu lang mit über 1190mm bei "L".
Da ist mir ein AM mit 1166mm doch lieber...ist ja nicht als Mini-DH gedacht...


----------



## san_andreas (23. August 2012)

@kalkhoff: vielleicht solltest du dich einfach an die New School gewöhnen ? ;-)


----------



## NoStyle (23. August 2012)

Ich würde mir mal nicht so viele Sorgen machen. Wenn das neue Helius AC nicht gefällt - ok. Wenn das Helius AM nach Probefahrt gefällt - super. Ob man dann einen "veralteten" Rahmen fährt sollte einen nicht interessieren wenn man sich wohl auf dem Bike fühlt. Abgesehen davon bleibt das AM doch (!) und so gesehen bin ich mit meinem Wildcard auch schon 3 (!!!) Jahre hintendran ... und ... ?


----------



## Martin1508 (23. August 2012)

So, hier mal die hoffentlich für lange Zeit letzte Ausbaustufe:



Teileliste:

Helius AM in Medium
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce 60mm
Griffe: Odi
Steuersatz: Reset 1 1/8
Trigger: XO Redwin
Schaltwerk: XO Redwin 9 fach
Umwerfer: XT 3 fach
Kurbel: XT 3 fach
KeFü: Dreist ISCG 03
Kassette: XT
Kette: HG 93
LRS: ZTR Flow mit Hope Pro 2 Evo und Hans Dampf, schlauchlos mit Stan's Milch
Sattel: SQ Lab 611
Stütze: Reverb 30,9/420mm
Dämpfer: CCDB Air mit Huber Buchsen
Gabel: Fox 36 Float (umgebaut von Talas/ kann ich nur empfehlen)
Pedale: DMR Vault
Bremsen: Hope X2; VR 203; HR 183


----------



## sluette (24. August 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> So, hier mal die hoffentlich für lange Zeit letzte Ausbaustufe:



schaut gut aus, aber pimpen geht immer


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. August 2012)

Wie hat sich der Umbau bemerkbar gemacht von der Fox?


----------



## KHUJAND (24. August 2012)

Martin grösseres Foto+Gewicht BITTE


----------



## Martin1508 (24. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Martin grösseres Foto+Gewicht BITTE



Moin,

größeres Foto kommt. Habe es gestern eben mit dem Handy hochgeladen.

Gewicht: 14,70 Kilo. Bin zufrieden damit. Wunder mich immer, wie die Jungs die 14 Kilo Hobel hinbekommen.

Float: Umbau lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Da ich eh so gut wie nie abgesenkt habe, war Talas nicht nur unnötig sondern hat auch die Performance entscheidend verschlechtert. Mit Float geht die Fox viel besser. Sahniges Ansprechen, das bekannte ruckige Ansprechverhalten ist nicht mehr vorhanden. Schön linear durch den Federweg mit ausreichend Durchschlagschutz. Habe zusätzlich die neuen Fox Dichtungen verbaut. Die Performance ist jetzt ganz nah an der BOS. Insgesamt hat der Spass 150 Euro bei Flatout gekostet. Gut investiertes Geld.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (24. August 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Insgesamt hat der Spass 150 Euro bei Flatout gekostet. Gut investiertes Geld.



Flatout  ist ehh der beste Laden. 
--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/44202


----------



## Martin1508 (24. August 2012)

So, noch immer schlechte Qualität aber größer.


----------



## The_Edge (24. August 2012)

Mein Helius FR


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. August 2012)

Schöne Karre


----------



## Lynus (24. August 2012)

@Edge: Wie bist du mit den Ardent zufrieden? Das Bike sieht aus, als würdest du auch Touren damit fahren.


----------



## Harry-88 (24. August 2012)

Lynus schrieb:


> @Edge: Wie bist du mit den Ardent zufrieden? Das Bike sieht aus, als würdest du auch Touren damit fahren.




ich find die ardent sind klasse für touren wenn es trocken ist sobald es feucht wird ist es leider vorbei .....fahre vorne baron hinten ardent zurzeit weil n ausbrechendes heck kan ich gut handeln


----------



## Lynus (24. August 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> ich find die ardent sind klasse für touren wenn es trocken ist sobald es feucht wird ist es leider vorbei .....fahre vorne baron hinten ardent zurzeit weil n ausbrechendes heck kan ich gut handeln



Hmm, doof... Hatte gehofft, die Ardent könnte meine Intense 909 ersetzen. Mit denen hab ich das gleiche Problem - bei Trockenheit recht gut, aber sobald es feucht wird grausam. Ich werd wohl doch wieder zu Muddy Mary (V) / Fat Albert (h) wechseln. Damit bin ich bisher am besten zu Recht gekommen, auch vom Rollwiderstand her.


----------



## pfalz (25. August 2012)

Ardent hinten, ADvantage vorne ist ne gute Kombi. Wenig Rollwiderstand hinten, schöner Kurvengrip vorne...Frühjahr-Sommer-Kombi


----------



## hömma (25. August 2012)

Der Ardent wird vermutlich auch meine nächste HR-Pelle. Die 2.35 Minion HR-Version rollt zwar auch gut, aber der Verschleiß ist pervers. Mein gleichzeitig eingebauter 2.5er Minion vorne sieht aus wie neu und hat einen großartigen Grip und richtig starke Seitenwände. Abgesehen davon ist die 2.35 Version extrem schmal, deutlich schmaler als ein 2.25 Fat Albert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (25. August 2012)

dann viel Spass mit dem Ardent...


----------



## sinucello (25. August 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Mein gleichzeitig eingebauter 2.5er Minion vorne sieht aus wie neu und hat einen großartigen Grip und richtig starke Seitenwände.


Supertacky?


----------



## trailterror (25. August 2012)

Meins in Lenzerheide:





Hat 4 tage Lenzerheide Downhill weggesteckt...

und nun meine erste 50km tour im Zillertal gemeistert und ein paar Zillertal DH wandertrails 

einfach ne Top Kiste


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. August 2012)

@trailterror

Ist das ein "L"..??
taugt der Monarch Plus im AM..??


----------



## trailterror (25. August 2012)

Ist ein L rahmen, ja....

Der monarch ist ganz ok...und bedienerfreundlich, was mir entgegen kommt 
Was soll ich sagen, manchmal wünsch ich mir ein sensibleres ansprechverhalten. Ich empfinde ihn als relativ straff, was mir manchmal gut, manchmal weniger gut gefällt...hängt halt davon ab was ich gerade damit anstelle...

Ich bin bisher keinen anderen dämpfer im AM gefahren...viele hier behaupten, dass er die 
mögliche hinterbauperformance des AM's nicht ausschöpfen kann, was ich auch glaube...

Ich hab auch schon mal gedanken angestellt einen anderer dämpfer reinzuhauen, jedoch hat mich der monarch noch nie im stich gelassen


----------



## sluette (25. August 2012)

such dir einen dhx4 oder 5 coil im markt und du wirst augen machen! ich würde halt gerne mal einen vivid air testen, habe ab bisher noch keinen günstigen gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (25. August 2012)

Ich hatte einen dhx5 coil verbaut und dann nach viel mit rp23 hin und her tauschen und testen 'endgültig'  auf den rp23 gewechselt.

Mein Fazit:
Für reine downhill Runs liegt der coil vorne, aber für Allround und enduro Einsatz bevorzuge ich den rp23.
Neben der Performance die mir bei genanntem einsatz besser gefällt, wird zusätzlich deutlich über ein halbes Kilo Gewicht reduziert.
Beim rp23 macht es sich deutlich positiv bemerkbar einigermaßen regelmäßig einen super einfach und schnell selbst durchführbaren Schmierölservice zu machen.

Aber viel wichtiger als das alles:
Mehr fahren!


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. August 2012)

Was wiegst du ca. ? Kommt bei dem Dämpfer stark auf das Fahrergewicht an. 
Ich bin mit meinem Coil-Monster zufrieden, weil er gerade auf normalen Touren eine gute Arbeit macht.


----------



## frfreshman (27. August 2012)

Netto Abtropfgewicht 84kg.
Also fahrfertig mit Rucksack um und bei 90kg.

Und selbst?


----------



## hömma (27. August 2012)

sinucello schrieb:


> Supertacky?



60a (MaxxPro? ...oder wie das "in neu" heißt)


----------



## sdupit (28. August 2012)

pfalz schrieb:


> Ardent hinten, ADvantage vorne ist ne gute Kombi. Wenig Rollwiderstand hinten, schöner Kurvengrip vorne...Frühjahr-Sommer-Kombi



Ich fahr Sie genau nun seit längerem genau umgekehrt in meinem Helius FR.. 
Vorne Ardent und Hinten Advantage - Vom Fahrverhalten und dem Handling:


----------



## Triple F (28. August 2012)

Fast unglaublich, dass zwischen diesem





und diesem Rahmen 






fast 12 Jahre liegen .

Das Helius war eben schon damals seiner Zeit voraus!


----------



## Midgetman (28. August 2012)

Oder es ist total rückständig. Letztlich egal, denn was sicher ist: es funktioniert.


----------



## tommi101 (5. September 2012)

Noch keine neuen Bilder im September von Euren Nicos?
Dann hier mal wieder meins im Park-Outfit:







Neu sind:
- Vivid mit NP Ti-Feder
- Saint 810 Bremssättel mit XTR Pumpen und RT75 Reibringen 203/180
- Ein neuer Lenker soll noch her, doch da hab ich mich noch nicht entschieden - Vorschläge? 

Bin nach wie vor sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike...absolut keine technische Malessen, 100% Zuverlässigkeit. Als OneandonlyBike für mich derzeit noch ohne Alternativen.
Ion 16 & Co. interessieren mich (noch) nicht die Bohne 

Ups, da hat sich meine Kefü wohl etwas nach unten gedreht....hab ich gestern in Winterberg garnicht bemerkt


----------



## trailterror (5. September 2012)

Sehr gut


----------



## hömma (5. September 2012)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Noch keine neuen Bilder im September von Euren Nicos?



Hier mal ein kleines Update live vom Montageständer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. September 2012)

Pornöses Teil! Schick


----------



## KHUJAND (6. September 2012)

.






Tommi die KeFü Rolle müsste aber auf 8 uhr  
machst du ja schon


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2012)

@ #4302

schickes Blau  

Ich glaube ich montiere auch wieder die M4, fahre jetzt ja langsamer  und spare Gewicht


----------



## codit (6. September 2012)

Mein Spass-Tourer: Neuer Vorbau/Lenker, neuer Sattel, aktuelle Bereifung






Nach drei harten Jahren wirds allmaehlich mal Zeit fuer einen Lagerservice.


----------



## dr.juggles (6. September 2012)

immer noch ein astreines ac


----------



## codit (6. September 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> immer noch ein astreines ac


Danke, danke alter Franke!

 Ich bin heute mehr denn je in das AC vernarrt. In allen Lebenslagen hoch wie runter das perfekte Trailbike!


----------



## Dutshlander (6. September 2012)

codit schrieb:


> Danke, danke alter Franke!
> 
> Ich bin heute mehr denn je in das AC vernarrt. In allen Lebenslagen hoch wie runter das perfekte Trailbike!


Und sogar mit GETRIEBE   ich habe eine argon + rohloff


----------



## codit (7. September 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ich habe eine argon + rohloff


Ich auch, fuer Schlamm und Schnee!


----------



## KHUJAND (11. September 2012)

mit winterberg staub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. September 2012)

Schick...und mit 1,5er Ofenrohr?...nehm ich sofort...
Fehlt nur die Gravity Dropper...


----------



## Heinsen (13. September 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mit winterberg staub.



welchen Rockring hast Du denn für die 2 x 10 X.0-Kurbel verwendet??


----------



## san_andreas (13. September 2012)

Das ist doch eine 3-fach Kurbel.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. September 2012)

Heinsen schrieb:


> welchen Rockring hast Du denn für die 2 x 10 X.0-Kurbel verwendet??



Das ist der orig. carbon bash von Truvativ XO ! 

das ist die XO Kurbel 
24 kb 
36 kb
mit carbon bash


----------



## Heinsen (13. September 2012)

Ah, ok danke dachte das wäre 2 fach  schlechte augen langsam  

weiß vllt. jmd. wo es einen rockring/bashguard für die 2 fach Kurbeln x.0 gibt?


----------



## KHUJAND (13. September 2012)

Heinsen schrieb:


> Ah, ok danke dachte das wäre 2 fach  ?



Ist ja auch 2 fach + bash.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (13. September 2012)

Nix für ungut, aber das ist die 2 fach Kurbel:


----------



## Heinsen (13. September 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber das ist die 2 fach Kurbel:



und gibt es hierfür schon einen Bashguard/Rockring, den man zusätzlich zum großen Kettenblatt montieren kann  oder alternativ anstatt dem großen Kettenblatt? Gibt es dafür schon eine Lösung?


----------



## KHUJAND (13. September 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber das ist die 2 fach Kurbel:



deswegen habe ich 2 fach + bash geschrieben.


----------



## san_andreas (13. September 2012)

@Heinsen: so weit ich weiß, gibts keine Lösung. Du kannst nur eine Führung als MRP X1 anbauen, die soll aber nicht toll halten.
@KHUJAND: technisch gesehen ist deine halt eine 3-fach Kurbel.


----------



## hömma (13. September 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @KHUJAND: technisch gesehen ist deine halt eine 3-fach Kurbel.



Ich glaube, da liegst du falsch. Die von dir gepostete Kurbel müsste mit der von Khujand identisch sein. Die XO 2x10 gibt es optional mit Bashguard. Die Kettenlinie entspricht der einer 2-fach Kurbel. 

Müsste dieser Spider sein:


----------



## trailterror (13. September 2012)

Ich hab die X9 22/36 mit bash montiert. Ist natürlich keine XO


----------



## sluette (14. September 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber das ist die 2 fach Kurbel:



SRAM bietet den 2x10 spider mit und ohne bash an:


----------



## stuk (15. September 2012)

im vinschgau kurz vor der abfahrt...einer der besten trails die ich bisher hatte






mehr später bei den helius-touren


----------



## Triple F (23. September 2012)




----------



## Joshua60 (24. September 2012)

Das Licht im Rücken und das Bild wird Dir glücken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (24. September 2012)

In diesem Fall spielt das Gegenlicht aber eine gestalterische Rolle 

Mehr Pixel wÃ¤ren aber cool â¦


----------



## Triple F (24. September 2012)

War eine spontane Aktion (Handy-Kamera) in der TG. Leider hatte ich vergessen, die Auflösung hochzuschrauben. Und yep, das Licht sollte so fallen


----------



## Kontragonist (24. September 2012)

Bemerkenswert wenig Rauschen für ein Gegenlicht-Foto vom Handy


----------



## Triple F (24. September 2012)

Ich habe es danach noch mit 'Vignette' bearbeitet, so sähe es in der Tat verrauschter aus.


----------



## barbarissima (7. Oktober 2012)

*Meins*


----------



## MisterXT (7. Oktober 2012)

Perfekt. Draufsetzten und wohlfühlen.
Nur das mich die Felgen so anschreien mag ich persönlich jetzt nicht so.....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich find´s auch sehr gelungen, hast sicher jede Menge Spaß damit.
Ich persönlich hätt den Rahmen ganz schwarz genommen und dann die weißen Highlights dazu. Aber sonst Top...

Außerdem - eine Ausfahrt bei den Verhältnisssen gerade und man sieht von den Felgen eh nix mehr...


----------



## PiR4Te (7. Oktober 2012)

Optisch für mich perfekt, technisch geschmackssache, viel spaß mit dem Trail-monster  !

Gruß


----------



## Green Epic (7. Oktober 2012)

Sehr geiles Bike 
Die Beschriftung der Felgen kann man leider nicht so einfach ändern, sind auf lackiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Meins*



Bärbel, es gefällt mir super. 
wobei ich nur die reifen viel zu "fett" finde.


----------



## barbarissima (8. Oktober 2012)

Freut mich, dass es euch gefällt 

Khujand, eigentlich hast du ja recht. Aber die Reifen sind die einzigen Teile am Rad über die ich mir im Vorfeld so gar keinen Kopf gemacht habe. Die taugen mir einfach gut


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Die taugen mir einfach gut



machen aber dein super Rad zum Traktor.  und sind alles andere als leicht/schnell. 

es gibt viel bessere reifen.


----------



## stuk (8. Oktober 2012)

die reifen find ich auch klasse.....
und dieses AC ist wirklich schön, viel spaß damit


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2012)

Jepp, Reifen passen doch perfekt zum dem schönen Radl...nur als Schuhamrahmenschleiffahrer hätte ich angst um die weiße Strebe

G.


----------



## trailterror (8. Oktober 2012)

Find die reifen weder schwer/ noch langsam 

Find auch, dass sie am AC ne ordentliche figur machen.

Fahr den FA am hinterrads meines AM's. Ist an der stelle ein ordentlicher kompromiss für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich persönlich würde da ein paar Mountain Kings II aufziehen. Bin bislang ganz zufrieden damit, auch wenn der letzte Grip bei sehr trocken oder sehr nass fehlt.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2012)

leute... bitte keine reifendiskusion,- auch wenn ich sie entfacht habe. 

"ICH" finde diese reifen sehr baloonartig (und viel zu grobstollig)  zur grösse + aufbau des Rahmens . 
 nicht mehr und nicht weniger...


----------



## barbarissima (8. Oktober 2012)

Über die MK II habe ich mir auch schon mal Gedanken gemacht  Die haben gute Chancen als nächste aufgezogen zu werden  Ich hoffe ja schwer, dass die in der 2,4" Version weniger ballonartig aussehen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Über die MK II habe ich mir auch schon mal Gedanken gemacht  Die haben gute Chancen als nächste aufgezogen zu werden  Ich hoffe ja schwer, dass die in der 2,4" Version weniger ballonartig aussehen



Kannst mal schauen, in meinem "Alles und nix" - Album hab ich ein Bild mit dem direkten Vergleich Fat Albert und und MK II 2.4...


----------



## barbarissima (9. Oktober 2012)

Perfekt! Sowas habe ich gesucht.
Die Liste mit den Reifendaten ist auch klasse


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. Oktober 2012)

Reifen 1a


----------



## codit (9. Oktober 2012)

Die Reifen passen doch optisch und vom Potential her optimal zum AC . Der MKII spielt (vorne) eine Liga tiefer.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Oktober 2012)

codit schrieb:


> Die Reifen passen doch optisch und vom Potential her optimal zum AC . Der MKII spielt (vorne) eine Liga tiefer.



Ist ja letztendlich nur ´ne Gewichtsfrage, zum Trails shredden taugen beide...


----------



## KeuleBOR (9. Oktober 2012)

So muss auch mal wieder ne bissl was zeigen  Hier nun so wie es für mich einfach stimmig ist. Also Perfekt


----------



## Midgetman (9. Oktober 2012)

Der Sattel ist aber nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Mach den weiß oder schwarz, dann passt's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2012)

Käse, Sattel paßt....hat er bestimmt hier in der Forumsverlosung gewonnen

Wobei bei einem komplett schwazen Rad würd der Sattel noch besser passen

G.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Oktober 2012)

Is auf jeden Fall recht weit nach oben geneigt. Mir würde das zu sehr auf den Damm drücken....und die Farbe???...draufsetzen und wech isser...


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Oktober 2012)

ich finds gut 
meiner Tochter würds auch gefallen


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Oktober 2012)

Finde den Sattel auch nicht so schlimm. Bißchen Punk darf gern dabei sein, vor allem wenn der Rest am Bike passt. Zu perfekt ist einfach langweilig.
Für mich mit eines der schönsten AM´s hier 

Sattel fahre ich auch in der Neigung, komplett gerade ist eher was für Tourer


----------



## trailterror (10. Oktober 2012)

meins nochmal:

http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/m2/bf/m2bfx46geky9/large_DSC_0346.JPG?0

http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/ev/e2/eve2di4jbznb/large_CSC_0350.JPG?0

konnnt mich net entscheiden welches Bild, deshalb gibts beide


----------



## hömma (10. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal 2 aktuelle Bilder, einmal im Tour- und einmal im Park-Setup (sichtbarer Unterschied sind nur Stütze+Sattel):









Neu sind:


Hope M4 Race mit blauen Borecaps (Top Bremse! )
Saint Schaltwerk als Ersatz für den zerborstenen XTR mit Carbon-Arm
Dazu passend ein neues Schaltauge
Neue Kette und kl. Kettenblatt wegen Verschleiß
Leider immer noch keine Lev, da nachwievor nicht lieferbar


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Oktober 2012)

Scheeeee.....ich liebe 1,5er Rohre...


----------



## tommi101 (10. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schönes Helius!
Die Decals an Gabel und Helm sind selbst gemacht?


----------



## hömma (10. Oktober 2012)

Danke!

Nein, die Decals sind von Apliquet. Blau metallic in meinem Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (10. Oktober 2012)

Cool...Danke Dir!

Geschäftsführer: Hoshi - K. Yoshida ......


----------



## hömma (10. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ist bekannt. Apliquet bzw. Why?GbR gehören eigentlich zu Nicolai. Drucken auch u.A. die Kataloge. Der zweite Geschäftsführer heißt auch K.H. Nicolai.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> konnnt mich net entscheiden welches Bild,



nimm das .


----------



## trailterror (11. Oktober 2012)

All right


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich stolper ja immer wieder über so schicke orangefarbene Bikes. Die ganzen "Eloxe" von Nicolai sind echt brauchbar...


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Oktober 2012)

.. und wie der Mensch so ist, hast Du die bald auch über 
Ich mag Pulver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (11. Oktober 2012)

elox verkratzt leider auch recht schnell


----------



## trailterror (11. Oktober 2012)

Mein elox ist auch schon an ein paar stellen ein bisschen ab.

Steinschlag und transportscheuerstellen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> Farbiges elox verkratzt leider auch recht schnell



Hab deinen Satz mal präzisiert

G:


----------



## Midgetman (11. Oktober 2012)

Also mein schwarz eloxierter Hinterbau ist im Gegensatz zum gepulverten Hauptrahmen (bis auf die Auflageflächen der Dämpferschraube) auch reichlich verkratzt...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Oktober 2012)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Also mein schwarz eloxierter Hinterbau ist im Gegensatz zum gepulverten Hauptrahmen (bis auf die Auflageflächen der Dämpferschraube) auch reichlich verkratzt...



Ein bisschen kann man mit nem fetten Edding nachbessern...


----------



## barbarissima (12. Oktober 2012)

Sooo schlimm sind die Kratzerchen ja auch nicht


----------



## Midgetman (12. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, ich habe ja auch schon die ein oder andere Narbe


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Oktober 2012)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich habe ja auch schon die ein oder andere Narbe



Gibt´s nicht auch hautfarbenen Edding...??...


----------



## stuk (12. Oktober 2012)

in Köln vielleicht? 

zum Elox: früher war das viel haltbarer und unempfindlicher, dafür aber rauher und grober, konnte man viel schlechter sauberhalten.

ich schrecke bei Farbelox immer wegen den möglichen "Fehlern", wie Farbverläufe, Grünstich usw. ab. Da zahlt man einen hohen Aufpreis und hat das Risiko einen 2.Wahl Rahmen zu bekommen.
Daher für mich Pulver oder Schwarzelox


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2012)

Also das schwarz Elox das Nicolai auf meinen Rahmen geklatscht hat ist so wie das früher.
Das ist trotz Dreck und Knieschoner noch kein Kratzer sichtbar, netmal an der Schuhangestrebe

Die goldenen Knöpfle und die Wippe an den Kanten sind teilweiße schon silber poliert

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (12. Oktober 2012)

Mein schwarz eloxierter Rahmen Baujahr 2012 wirkt für mich auch deutlich rauher von der Oberflächenstruktur her als die bunt eloxierten, die ich bisher so vor Augen hatte. Richtig saubermachen habe ich schon längst aufgegeben.


----------



## stuk (12. Oktober 2012)

hm
mein schwarzes 2006er CC mit Easton-Rohre war extrem grobporig, konnte man auch nur mit Öl etc. richtig sauberbekommen. Habe sowas schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Oktober 2012)

Mein banshee-elox ist von der Struktur her super. Sehr feinporig, ganz leicht rauh. Und auch wenn es nen Tacken empfindlicher ist als Pulver würde ich es immer wieder nehmen. Schätze mal das Nicolai elox (schwarz) ist ähnlich dankbar. Ich hab zumindest Null Probleme beim Putzen...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> hm
> mein schwarzes 2006er CC mit Easton-Rohre war extrem grobporig, konnte man auch nur mit Öl etc. richtig sauberbekommen. Habe sowas schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.



Saubermachen hab ich bei meinem bei der Oberfläche jetzt ansich aufgegeben. Auch wenn es Mittelchen dafür geben würde, die es danach auch erleichtern würde, bin ich da viel zu faul
In naß siehts ja sauber aus, also weiß man ja wie es aussehen würde

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Oktober 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Mein schwarz eloxierter Rahmen Baujahr 2012 wirkt für mich auch deutlich rauher von der Oberflächenstruktur her als die bunt eloxierten, die ich bisher so vor Augen hatte. Richtig saubermachen habe ich schon längst aufgegeben.


 
Ich sag nur Brunox. Normales Baumwoll Küchentuch, den Rahmen leicht mit Brunox benetzen und dann verreiben. Du erkennst den Hobel nicht mehr wieder. Wasserflecken, graue Flecken, alles weg.

Grüße


----------



## Luke-VTT (12. Oktober 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Brunox. Normales Baumwoll Küchentuch, den Rahmen leicht mit Brunox benetzen und dann verreiben. Du erkennst den Hobel nicht mehr wieder. Wasserflecken, graue Flecken, *Aufkleber,* alles weg.
> 
> Grüße



Ich war mal so frei, Dich (un)genau zu zitieren


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Oktober 2012)

also ich nehme ein Lappen mit silikonöl und sieht aus wie NEU


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Oktober 2012)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei, Dich (un)genau zu zitieren


 
In der Tat, das wäre natürlich saublöd. Ist aber bei mir noch nicht passiert. Alles ist noch da wo es hingehört.


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Oktober 2012)

Schon Konfzius sagte: Ein leichter Schleier Dreck ist die Zierde eines jeden Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (12. Oktober 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> In der Tat, das wäre natürlich saublöd. Ist aber bei mir noch nicht passiert. Alles ist noch da wo es hingehört.



Bei mir schon. Allerdings kein elox und nicht bei den Originaldecals sondern bei nachträglichen angebrachten Aufklebern. Und der Trick mit dem Brunox funktioniert wirklich gut. Insofern


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Oktober 2012)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Brunox



kommt bei mir nicht auf den elox. rahmen.


----------



## Ducsasch (16. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> kommt bei mir nicht auf den elox. rahmen.



Warum nicht?

Ich frage weil ich mir gerade ein Helius FR neu aufbaue, der Rahmen ist schwarz eloxiert und sieht nach der Behandlung mit dem Zeug aus wie neu ...!


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß so ein feiner Ölschleier, der sich in der rauen Oberfläche festsetzt, dann den Staub doppelt und dreifach anzieht.

Kann ich aber aufgrund fehlender Eloxerfahrung nicht unterschreiben und wahrscheinlich auch dann nicht, weil ich eine putzfaule Socke bin, was wiederum erklärt, wie ich zu meinem würdevollen Usernamen gekommen bin..


----------



## anjalein (16. Oktober 2012)

Kriechöle wie Brunox oder WD40 verdrängen Wasser und Schmutz aus den winzigen Unebenheiten in der rauen Elox-Oberfläche. 
Wenn man also mit einem Brunox getränkten Lappen nach der Fahrradwäsche über den Rahmen geht, dann entstehen keine Wasserflecke mehr beim Trocknen und der letzte Dreck wird entfernt. 
Das Brunox sollte bis zur nächsten Fahrt verflogen sein, so dass der Rahmen nicht zum Staubmagneten wird.


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Oktober 2012)

Glaube ich kaum, daß sich WD40 verflüchtigt 
Hatte mal einen großen Fleck im Flur auf glatten Steinfliesen und hab´s nur weggewischt. Nach Tagen habe ich an der Stelle immer noch einen Spagat gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. Oktober 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß so ein feiner Ölschleier, der sich in der rauen Oberfläche festsetzt, dann den Staub doppelt und dreifach anzieht.



ganz genau... zudem noch sehr aggresiv gegenüber elox. oder pulver.

antistatische reinigung+versiegelung kann ich nur empfehlen.





auf einen weichen lappen sprühen,- und einreiben... vorher muss der rahmen natürlich sauber gemacht werden. 

PS: blos nicht auf die bremsscheiben kommen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Oktober 2012)

An meinen Rahmen lass ich nur Wasser und Palmolive...


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> PS: blos nicht auf die bremsscheiben kommen.



Dann quietscht es bestimmt nimmer


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann quietscht es bestimmt nimmer



ne...


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Oktober 2012)

was für ein geiler schweissporno.

danke, man.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> was für ein geiler schweissporno.



hat schon die spezial behandlung bekommen.


----------



## Konso (24. Oktober 2012)

...nebenbei eine Frage zu den Eloxfarben. Welchen RAL Farbe entspricht dem elox grün?

Gruss
Konso


----------



## guru39 (25. Oktober 2012)

Helius AFR in RH XL. Garantie Rahmen. Die Farbe nennt sich "Schwarzesloch" schwarz und ist so schwarz das es quasi die Farbe seiner Umgebung absorbiert.









net mainz


----------



## Guent (25. Oktober 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Helius AFR in RH XL. Garantie Rahmen. Die Farbe nennt sich "Schwarzesloch" schwarz und ist so schwarz das es quasi die Farbe seiner Umgebung absorbiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mainz!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Oktober 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> "Schwarzesloch"


 ich beziehe es auf was anderes  



Rainer wann kommt deine neue Homepage online ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2012)

Es hat scheinbar sogar die Schwerkraft absorbiert und schwebt jetzt frei im Raum

G.


----------



## guru39 (25. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Rainer wann kommt deine neue Homepage online ?



Wenn sie fertig ist


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Oktober 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn sie fertig ist



 sag mir bescheid ok.


----------



## Guent (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin mit meinem Rad notfallmässig im Emergencyroom der Wurzelpuff-Klinik eingetroffen...Verdacht auf Herzstillstand!!! Ein passendes Spenderorgan wurde gerade geliefert...
Danach gings direkt in den Op!

Ein SENSATIONELLES Aufbauvideo kommt demnächst...


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Oktober 2012)

altaa ihr seid drauf...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. Oktober 2012)

Was ist denn das für ein Trikot, das auf dem Bild rechts an der Wand hängt?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Oktober 2012)

Sind das die geheimen Abgründe der *Nicolai-Sekte*?
Ich glaub ich überleg mir das noch mal...


----------



## Holland (25. Oktober 2012)

Konso schrieb:


> ...nebenbei eine Frage zu den Eloxfarben. Welchen RAL Farbe entspricht dem elox grün?



Das geht so kaum einzuordnen. Zum einen liegt das Ergebnis beim Eloxieren in einem (größeren) Toleranzbereich, zum anderen schimmert das je nach Licht und Farbe stets anders.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## guru39 (25. Oktober 2012)

Die Rahmentransplantation war erfolgreich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Video folgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (25. Oktober 2012)

haha ihr affen 
wo ist der schorsch clooney?


----------



## wildbiker (25. Oktober 2012)

rofl mei seid ihr geil..  immer neue Ideen 

Operation gelungen...


----------



## Midgetman (25. Oktober 2012)

...aber die Felgen und Kurbelarme müssten noch schwarz - dann ist es wirklich ein rasendes schwarzes Loch.


----------



## Eksduro (25. Oktober 2012)

bombengerät habt ihr zusammengeschraubt...glückwunsch 


bzgl. annahme des transplantationsgutes kann ich dich beruhigen, bei mir kamen die spenderorgane von der gleichen marke...

und die reifenkombo fahr ich genauso...knalla


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Oktober 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Rahmentransplantation war erfolgreich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Der Assistenzarzt (links im Bild)muss seine Locken mal bearbeiten lassen
*


----------



## Joopie (25. Oktober 2012)

schnipp schnapp Haare ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (25. Oktober 2012)

grüss dich rainer und deine shop-crew!


----------



## guru39 (25. Oktober 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> *Der Assistenzarzt (links im Bild)muss seine Locken mal bearbeiten lassen
> *


----------



## Guent (26. Oktober 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Rahmentransplantation war erfolgreich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr seid die geilsten!!!

Kanns kaum abwarten das Moped zu fahren...scheiss Musik, warum findet Roggnroul nie zu Hause statt?!?


----------



## RaulEndymion (26. Oktober 2012)

Super!
Respekt an die Götter in Weiß.
Der Patient scheint die Operation ja augenscheinlich hervorragend überstanden zu haben.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Oktober 2012)

war ein kleiner eingriff... nicht ma blut am kittel


----------



## Guent (26. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> war ein kleiner eingriff... nicht ma blut am kittel



Oooooh doch...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Oktober 2012)

Das Blut moderner Bikes ist Getriebe-Öl...


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Oktober 2012)

Guent schrieb:


> Oooooh doch...



wo denn   der ak Claus hat sich die pizzahände am kittel abgeputz,- mehr nicht.


----------



## guru39 (26. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> war ein kleiner eingriff... nicht ma blut am kittel



Von wegon kein Blut aufm Kittel


----------



## ritroh (26. Oktober 2012)

Mein AM  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (26. Oktober 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Von wegon kein Blut aufm Kittel





unfassbar gut.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Oktober 2012)

I LIKE...!!!!....


----------



## wowbagger (26. Oktober 2012)

Habt Ihr denn auch einen HypoRADischen Eid geleistet?


----------



## de´ AK77 (26. Oktober 2012)

wowbagger schrieb:


> Habt Ihr denn auch einen HypoRADischen Eid geleistet?



aber selbstvergeständlischt  

auch die neustes Hygienevorschriften wurden strengstens eingehalten...


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Oktober 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


>


 
Sehr geil


----------



## Guent (26. Oktober 2012)

I break together!


----------



## barbarissima (26. Oktober 2012)

Dr. House kann einpacken


----------



## de´ AK77 (26. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Dr. House kann einpacken



wer ist Dr. House?!?! 

isch kenn nur Dr. Fränkenstoin


----------



## trailterror (26. Oktober 2012)

Hehe..geiles vid!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruftidrop (26. Oktober 2012)

S. Spielberg lässt grüssen!

Wir haben uns totgelacht!
Besonders die Anfangssequenz mit dem
uffgereechtem Günt   ist ja wohl der Knaller !!

Frage: Soll ich jetzt in Zunkunft einen Krankenschein
anstatt der Scheckkarte mitbringen?

Gruss von drüben
Gruftidrop


----------



## Green Epic (26. Oktober 2012)

GEIL
Ihr seid echt kapot im Kopp, da im Wurzelpuff


----------



## Midgetman (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich schmeiß mich wech - Tach gerettet.


----------



## Kontragonist (26. Oktober 2012)

Freakshow


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2012)

Nur Verrückte hier

G.


----------



## barbarissima (27. Oktober 2012)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> S. Spielberg lässt grüssen!
> 
> Wir haben uns totgelacht!
> Besonders die Anfangssequenz mit dem
> ...


Der Günt ist ein echtes Naturtalent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## embee (27. Oktober 2012)

ich unterbrech die Show mal mit nem Foto 






Grün ist das neue Weiß.


----------



## Ölfuss (27. Oktober 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Von wegon kein Blut aufm Kittel



KRANKED wie aus der Klappse entlaufen...leider geil ....


----------



## NoStyle (27. Oktober 2012)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> ... Frage: Soll ich jetzt in Zunkunft einen Krankenschein anstatt der Scheckkarte mitbringen? ...


Ja nee, Praxisgebühr geht auch, wobei es mit nem 10ner bisserl knapp wird, wa ...


----------



## Green Epic (28. Oktober 2012)

Wird man als Privatpatient bei euch bevorzugt behandelt?


----------



## OldSchool (28. Oktober 2012)

Green Epic schrieb:


> Wird man als Privatpatient bei euch bevorzugt behandelt?



Bessere Behandlung geht ja wohl nicht.


----------



## blutbuche (28. Oktober 2012)

@embee: i love it !!!


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Oktober 2012)

krasse sammlung in der Stocklist.   --> http://nicolai-bikes.blogspot.de/


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Oktober 2012)

Wer bestellt bitte für mich ein Nucleon AM in S und nimmt es dann nicht?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> krasse sammlung in der Stocklist.   --> http://nicolai-bikes.blogspot.de/



Jupp, das zweite AM in L bei RASANT könnte mir bis auf die Dropouts wohl gefallen. Was das wohl kosten soll???????


----------



## amajo (29. Oktober 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wer bestellt bitte für mich ein Nucleon AM in S und nimmt es dann nicht?



nimmersatt!!!!
du hast doch schon ein sehr schönes nucleon am. ist deins ein m rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Oktober 2012)

Mein Weib will auch eins


----------



## amajo (29. Oktober 2012)

...kann ich verstehen. sag mal ist deins ein m rahmen bei welcher körpergrösse?


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Oktober 2012)

180cm = M
Passt perfekt.


----------



## amajo (29. Oktober 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> 180cm = M
> Passt perfekt.


danke...ich fang an zu sparen!!!
bin das nucleon  tfr eines freundes gefahren...super. das am soll ja nochmal deutlich besser sein. werde es mal beim bike-bauer ausprobieren.
würdest du mir sagen, wie schwer deins im aktuellen zustand ist? danke


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Oktober 2012)

Sehr stark abhängig von der Reifenwahl.
Mit moderater Bereifung, Fat Alberts bspw., wiegt es knapp 17,5kg. Die Deville wird demnächst gegen eine Lyrik getauscht, dann kommen etwas 200-300g noch drauf. Is mir aber egal 

Wohnt Dein Freund in der Südstadt und hat sein TFR seit ca. einem viertel Jahr?


----------



## amajo (29. Oktober 2012)

...jo hat mal in der südstadt gearbeitet bei radwald. sein tfr ist bronze elox. ich wohne aber in der südstadt...so klein ist die welt...und köln ja sowieso!


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Oktober 2012)

Hab ihn mal am Chlodwigplatz getroffen und kurz gefachsimpelt.
Jepp, so klein ist die Welt


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. Oktober 2012)

Ist nicht inzwischen längst PINION-Time...?????


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Oktober 2012)

Pinion lasse ich erst mal 1-2 Jahr zeigen, was es taugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (29. Oktober 2012)

da sollten eigentlich noch mehr Rahmen in der Stocklist kommen, schliesslich hab ich noch 1-2 Bilder mehr gemacht


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2012)

Stocklist  

Ich wollte doch nichts mehr kaufen


----------



## wolfi_1 (31. Oktober 2012)

Nachdem die in heimischen Terrain ganz guten Conti X-King Protection auf Sardischem Untergrund erste Federn lassen mussten:





Steht mein Nucli nun auf noch schnell in Cagliari besorgten italienischen Schuhen (Geax DHEA 2.3 TNT UST) die mehr Speck auf der Seitenwand haben.





Mal sehen was die nächsten 2 Wochen noch so bringen 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## WODAN (31. Oktober 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Pinion lasse ich erst mal 1-2 Jahr zeigen, was es taugt.



Meine Worte


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2012)

Ui, schade um den Reifen. Der war ja nagelneu, so wie das Profil aussieht

Hast dir jetzt noch einen kleinen Auspuff für den Motor drangemacht

G.


----------



## mugggel (1. November 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1249015

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1249038


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (5. November 2012)

wieder mal ein ist ein sehr schönes AM welches noch bei uns ist





ned mainz 

der zukünftige Besitzer wird sich sicherlich umgehend melden.


----------



## chrisle (5. November 2012)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh isch bräsch ab!
als ich die vorschau von deiner message "ich hab schlechte neuigkeiten für dich" gelesen habe, dachte ich der rahmen kommt erst nächstes jahr.

FREUDE EITEL SONNENSCHEIN


----------



## KHUJAND (5. November 2012)

übelst geil


----------



## chrisle (5. November 2012)

Ist übrigens blau-ORANGE. Kommt auf dem Bild vermutlich so goldig rüber


----------



## trailterror (5. November 2012)

Sieht schon mal vielversprechend aus 

Orange?? Bei mir siehts nach gelb aus


----------



## chrisle (5. November 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Sieht schon mal vielversprechend aus
> 
> Orange?? Bei mir siehts nach gelb aus


 
Ja liegt wohl an Claus' Fototechnik. 
Der Steuersatz an dem Rahmen ist nämlich genau der hier: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1223730


----------



## hömma (5. November 2012)

Sieht auf jeden Fall orangener aus, als auf dem wackeligen unscharfen Handybild, das mir gerade hektisch zugeschickt wurde. 

Sehr geil! 

Also der Gummi-Pinöppel für die Stealth lässt sich erahnen, aber eine DM-Aufnahme sehe ich irgendwie nicht...


----------



## der-gute (5. November 2012)

isch häd au gern gude neuigkeitn...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. November 2012)

Sehr schickes AM....
 Das blau elox ist schon geil, genau wie eigentlich alle elox Farben....nur bissi teuer. Könnt ich mir aber genau so auch für mich vorstellen....

Aber letztendlich bleib ich dann wohl doch bei black elox oder RAW.


----------



## guru39 (5. November 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Orange?? Bei mir siehts nach gelb aus



besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (5. November 2012)

fett


----------



## trailterror (5. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> besser?




Jau...bessa

Kommt gut! Kommen wohl jetzt noch ein paar orangene havoc teile ran


----------



## paradox (5. November 2012)

schick!, irgendwie gefällt mir orange mehr und mehr, ...


----------



## Dutshlander (5. November 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> schick!, irgendwie gefällt mir orange mehr und mehr, ...


yepp


----------



## chrisle (5. November 2012)

So er gehört mir, mir allein! Und in echt sieht die Farbkombi nochmal doppelt so gut aus. Hätte es selbst nicht gedacht. 

Danke an die Jungs von der Wurzelpassage, besonders Claus der fast täglich mit Nachrichten von mir bombardiert wurde. Übrigens kann er doch Fotos machen, dass Bild wo das Orange Gold wirkt hat der Guru gemacht 

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch Zeit zum aufbauen. 

P.S Trailterror: ne vorerst nur Schwarze teile ;-)


----------



## Martin1508 (5. November 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> So er gehört mir, mir allein! Und in echt sieht die Farbkombi nochmal doppelt so gut aus. Hätte es selbst nicht gedacht.
> 
> Danke an die Jungs von der Wurzelpassage, besonders Claus der fast täglich mit Nachrichten von mir bombardiert wurde. Übrigens kann er doch Fotos machen, dass Bild wo das Orange Gold wirkt hat der Guru gemacht
> 
> ...


 

Gut geworden! Bin auf den Aufbau gespannt. Die Teile schön dezent und es ist der Knaller. Aber wie gesagt, jedem das Seine.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. November 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Jetzt brauch ich nur noch Zeit zum aufbauen.



auf keinem Fall.


----------



## Kontragonist (5. November 2012)

Very nice 

Schraubâs zusammen!


----------



## chrisle (5. November 2012)

So, das alte Bike ist komplett auseinander gebaut. 
Brauche ein neues Innenlager 
Werde dann ab Mittwoch im Aufbauthread berichten wie es weiter geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (5. November 2012)

Hammer Farbe!
Mich interessiert mal der Komplettaufbau.


----------



## chrisle (6. November 2012)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Hammer Farbe!
> Mich interessiert mal der Komplettaufbau.


 

Danke - geht morgen Abend los. Sollte bis zum Wochenende stehen wenn alles passt. Ich werde nachher mal die ersten Komponenten sowie weitere Detailsfotos vom Rahmen im Helius-Aufbauthread posten.


----------



## hömma (7. November 2012)

Farbkombi ist echt pornös!  Bin sehr gespannt, wie es live rüberkommt. Die blau eloxierten Rahmen, die ich bisher in natura gesehen habe, wirkten recht hell und blass... waren aber auch nicht so schön sauber! 



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Sehr schickes AM....
> Das blau elox ist schon geil, genau wie eigentlich alle elox Farben....nur bissi teuer. Könnt ich mir aber genau so auch für mich vorstellen....
> 
> Aber letztendlich bleib ich dann wohl doch bei black elox oder RAW.



Ich stand vor nem knappen Jahr vor der selben Entscheidung. Blau elox war bei mir auch sehr weit oben in der Gunst. Nach wochenlangem herumexperimentieren im Farbkonfigurator und Bilder gucken bin ich auch ganz langweilig bei schwarz elox gelandet. Neben dem Preis (400 für ein rein optisches Feature) hat mich die angebliche Empfindlichkeit von buntem Eloxal ziemlich abgeschreckt. Wenn ich bedenke, wie verhunzt mein harteloxierter Rahmen nach einem halben Jahr schon ist, bin ich im Nachhinein auch irgendwie froh... Wenn ich das Teil in 1 oder 2 Jahren neu lackieren oder entlacken lasse, muss ich nicht ums schöne teure Eloxal weinen.

Andererseits... ist es ja auch nur ein ein Bruchteil vom Gesamtpreis.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. November 2012)

Wer hat, der hat. Ich investier das Geld lieber in ne neue Gabel, leichtere Kurbel oder hochwertigere Bremsen.
Mein elox-blaues Probe-AM beim BikeBauer-Thomas sah trotzdem schick aus...ich gönn es jedem der es sich leisten kann....im übrigen ist schwarz nicht langweilig sondern mit farblich abgestimmten Komponenten edel...


----------



## chrisle (7. November 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> übrigen ist schwarz nicht langweilig sondern mit farblich abgestimmten Komponenten edel...


 
ja, zumal Hömma blau-elox Teile dran hat


----------



## KHUJAND (7. November 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wer hat, der hat. Ich investier das Geld lieber in ne neue Gabel, leichtere Kurbel oder hochwertigere Bremsen.
> Mein elox-blaues Probe-AM beim BikeBauer-Thomas sah trotzdem schick aus...ich gönn es jedem der es sich leisten kann....im übrigen ist schwarz nicht langweilig sondern mit farblich abgestimmten Komponenten edel...



mach hinne... hol dir ein AM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. November 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mach hinne... hol dir ein AM




Jaja, ich muss nur noch das doofe XL fahren bevor ich zuschlage.
Ist halt der Mist wenn man immer zwischen den Größen sitzt....


----------



## barbarissima (7. November 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ....im übrigen ist schwarz nicht langweilig sondern mit farblich abgestimmten Komponenten edel...


----------



## Martin1508 (7. November 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Jaja, ich muss nur noch das doofe XL fahren bevor ich zuschlage.
> Ist halt der Mist wenn man immer zwischen den Größen sitzt....



Artur, Daumen hoch!
 @kalkhoffpink: Nich lang schnacken, Kopp in'n Nacken. Bestell halt. Sitzen wir nicht alle zwischen den Stühlen? Bin mit meinen 1,82 auch genau dazwischen. Hab mich auf Moritz von Nicolai verlassen. Die richtige und wichtige Frage von ihm war nach meiner Schrittlänge (Moritz hat mit Anja eine super hübsche Freundin und er ist nur an meiner Schrittlänge und an nichts anderem interessiert). Ich habe auf Grund seiner Empfehlung genau die richtige Entscheidung getroffen. Lange Beine, kurzer Oberkörper=Medium. Kurze Beine, langer Oberkörper=Large. 

Bin auf deinen Aufbau gespannt.

Gruss


----------



## chrisle (8. November 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Kurze Beine, langer Oberkörper=Large.
> 
> 
> Gruss


 

So ist es bei mir und L passt super.


----------



## Gap______Jumper (8. November 2012)

Moin,

nachdem ich hier immer wieder reinschauen muss, um meinen ehemaligen zu erwischen, wie er nun aufgebaut ist:

Wo ist der schwarze Helius FR 4X (410mm SR, 575mm OR, Helius AM Schwinge, Argon FR Steuerrohrgusset) mit goldenen ULH und Dämpferaufnahme??? Will wenigstens noch einmal nen aktuelles Bild haben!


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2012)

Mir war langweilig und ich habe mal was gebastelt  

Vorher





Nacher


----------



## hömma (9. November 2012)

Gut gemacht, ohne Schutzblech sieht es gleich viel besser aus!


----------



## wolfi_1 (10. November 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Gut gemacht, ohne Schutzblech sieht es gleich viel besser aus!



Und vor allem ohne Dämpfer 

 @mzaskar:  Sehr schöne Bikes ! 
Zum Argon hätte aber eine Rohlex besser gepasst.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Dutshlander (10. November 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mir war langweilig und ich habe mal was gebastelt


 Cool in WeiÃ, ich habe eins aus Â´m gleichen *Ðest* in Black
Frage, brauchst du so eine groÃe BS hinten, oder hat es ein anderen grund, ich komme nÃ¤mlich mit eine 180er locker aus.


----------



## c_w (10. November 2012)

NAja, du wohnst aber ja auch nicht in den Alpen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (10. November 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> NAja, du wohnst aber ja auch nicht in den Alpen ^^


ÐAja, wer sagt das ich Ðicht in den AlpeÐ Bike


----------



## SamosCH (15. November 2012)

Hallo an alle,

Zuerst will ich mich im Voraus für meinen Deutsch entschuldigen, bin Schweizer, aber aus der Lateinteil. Ich weiss nicht ob ich das wirklich hier posten darf, aber ja, jetzt ist es gemacht...

Ich habe seit Lange den Plan einen Nicolai zu besitzen. Ich habe immer an den Helius gedacht, da ich, wie Ihr sagt, eine Trailrakete mir bauen möchte. 

Ich habe bis jetzt ein Helius AC geplant. Die Gabel habe ich schon, es ist eine RS Sektor (spezielle getuned mit Dual Air und einige kleine Änderungen). Der Rest werde ich noch kaufen. Truvativ AKA für Vorbau, Lenker und Kurbeln. Sram X9 in 9 oder 10fach für den Umwerfer, Schlater und Trigger. Shimano Bremsen und LRS mit Naben ähnlich wie Hope Pro 2, CX Ray Speichen und ZTR Arch Felgen. Dazu eine Reverb noch.

Bezüglich Grösse bin ich noch nicht sicher, muss sowieso noch eine Probefahrt beim Rasant absolvieren (wenn den 2013er eingetroffen ist). Tendiere auf S für mein Meter und 70cm.

Und dann ist noch die schreckliche Frage : welche Farbe(n) ?


----------



## hömma (15. November 2012)

Also Größe S sollte bei 1,70m perfekt passen. Die Farbfrage kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, das ist halt eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Aber dafür bist du hier bereits im richtigen Thread. Die 181 Seiten mit Bildern werden dir da bestimmt weiterhelfen...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. November 2012)

SamosCH schrieb:


> Und dann ist noch die schreckliche Frage : welche Farbe(n) ?




Na am besten rot-weiss für den Eidgenossen...


----------



## SamosCH (15. November 2012)

Sieht so wirklich geil aus. Wird aber sehr wahrscheinlich eher so aussehen :


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. November 2012)

Aber bitte ohne weiße Druckstrebe - gelb/weis sieht etwas komisch aus...

Ich persönlich finde die ELOX-Farben bei Nicolai ja sensationell, bzw. würde auch ein RAW nehmen wollen...


----------



## hömma (15. November 2012)

Ja, mit ner schwarzen Gabel und gelber/blauer/schwarzer Druckstrebe würde es deutlich besser aussehen. Aber dann bitte ohne Schaumgriffe und Racing Ralph!


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2012)

sehr geile Sattelstütze  I  enve


----------



## Green Epic (15. November 2012)

Der passende enve Lenker ist auch noch am Bike, fehlt nur noch der Vorbau!
enve Parts sind geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2012)

ach Vorbau wird viel zu hoch bewertet


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. November 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ach Vorbau wird viel zu hoch bewertet




Stylisch geht die Welt zugrunde....die Hauptsache ist doch stabil und leicht....


----------



## barbarissima (15. November 2012)

@_SamosCH_
Größe S passt  Habe ich auch für meine 169cm.


----------



## guru39 (15. November 2012)

SamosCH schrieb:


>




Richtig geil


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2012)




----------



## chrisle (16. November 2012)

Das neue Wood-Piniongetriebe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. November 2012)

logo


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Das neue Wood-Piniongetriebe ?





G.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. November 2012)

Verdammt nice...

Was mach ich denn nur?

black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....
black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....
black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....
black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....
black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....
black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....
black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....
black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....
black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....
black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....black....RAW....


----------



## wowbagger (16. November 2012)

elendig lange Baustelle hast du da vor deinem Laden, bauen die da gleich nen Trail dazu?


----------



## Dutshlander (16. November 2012)

wowbagger schrieb:


> elendig lange Baustelle hast du da vor deinem Laden, bauen die da gleich nen Trail dazu?


tsja in  Epp. bei Hd sind sie nich soooo schnell  gell gürü ?


----------



## trailterror (16. November 2012)

@kalkhoffpink

Ist das Helius denn nun (ggnü dem Ion und dem Rune) gesetzt?

Schwarz oder raw, da machstde nix falsch.

Beide farben sind auch in 30 jahren noch modern


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. November 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> @_kalkhoffpink_
> 
> Ist das Helius denn nun (ggnü dem Ion und dem Rune) gesetzt?
> 
> ...




Yupp, das ION ist eh raus und beim RUNE kann ich mich einfach nicht mit dem "loosen" Hinterbau (KS-Link) anfreunden...
Ist aber sicher ein geiles Bike, die Erfahrungsberichte bislang sprechen zumindest für sich.
Für mich denke ich, ist das "Old-School" Helius genau richtig...
Zu 80% wirds auch RAW werden...


----------



## trailterror (16. November 2012)




----------



## stuk (17. November 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Zu 80% wirds auch RAW werden...



mach doch RAW mit schwar-elox Sitzstrebe, schwarz Extralove,schwarze Gabel und Decals, Anbauteile dann Schwarz und Alunatur....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. November 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> mach doch RAW mit schwar-elox Sitzstrebe, schwarz Extralove,schwarze Gabel und Decals, Anbauteile dann Schwarz und Alunatur....



Danke für die Idee, aber ich mag unifarbene Rahmen lieber. Wenn RAW, dann aber natürlich mit ausschließlich schwarzen Extra Love und sonstigen Anbauteilen/Komponenten....

und wech....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (17. November 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> mach doch RAW mit schwar-elox Sitzstrebe, schwarz Extralove,schwarze Gabel und Decals, Anbauteile dann Schwarz und Alunatur....



Moin,

Du beschreibst gerade wie mein neues aussehen würde, sollte ich in der Verlegenheit sein, mir ein neues kaufen zu müssen. Ihr wisst schon was ich meine.

Das wurde sehr geil werden.

Gruss


----------



## stuk (17. November 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Du beschreibst gerade wie mein neues aussehen würde, sollte ich in der Verlegenheit sein, mir ein neues kaufen zu müssen. Ihr wisst schon was ich meine.
> 
> ...



ja das kenn ich, wenn ich mir mal irgendwann was neus gönnen würde, würde es jedoch umgekehrt aussehen....schwarzer Eloxrahmen, raw Sitzstrebe, raw extralove, Metalic-Decals, Anbauteile und Felgen in Raw...

Aber ich bin mit meinem noch immer super zufrieden und optisch mag ich es auch noch....


----------



## Tuti (18. November 2012)

*Reverb und Reifen sind Neu.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. November 2012)

Rockt


----------



## trailterror (18. November 2012)

Mir ein tick zu viel weiss (kurbel, bremse), hat aber dennoch was


----------



## der-gute (18. November 2012)

aaaah, man erkennt die typische Handschrift:
Enduro Bike mit Conti XKing


----------



## barbarissima (18. November 2012)

Wow  Sehr schick und extrem stylisch 

Lila rockt


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2012)

Helius beim Sonnenbaden


----------



## stuk (18. November 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> aaaah, man erkennt die typische Handschrift:
> Enduro Bike mit Conti XKing



wenns denen doch paßt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## finflo (18. November 2012)




----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. November 2012)

Schöne Aufbauten...bei den "Remote Posts" steht es 1:2. 
Wird darauf aus Gewichtsgründe verzichtet? Oder baut ihr je nach Einsatz die Stütze um??


----------



## IceQ- (18. November 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Helius beim Sonnenbaden


Ist dasn grüner Bremshebel? Cooles Ding


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2012)

Nee, die Brille  

Remotestütze ..... Reverb hat gestern leider den Geist aufgegeben  und habe sie schon etwas vermisst heute auf der Tour


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2012)

@finflo

Ist das die P6 Flex oder wie die heisst? Wie ist die denn, merkt man den Flex und stört der nicht beim Fahren??

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## finflo (18. November 2012)

@_kalkhoffpink_

Fahre immer ohne Remote Stütze, da ich alle am Markt erhältlichen Stützen noch nicht ausgereift finde!
 @_mzaskar_

Nein, ist ne normale Alu P6. Diese ist meines Wissens keine Flex.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. November 2012)

finflo schrieb:


> @_kalkhoffpink_
> 
> Fahre immer ohne Remote Stütze, da ich alle am Markt erhältlichen Stützen noch nicht ausgereift finde!
> @_mzaskar_
> ...




Bis auf das hohe Gewicht (bei 450mm) mag ich meine Gravity Dropper Classic ganz arg...


----------



## stuk (19. November 2012)

Tuti schrieb:


> *Reverb und Reifen sind Neu.



schönes Rad und bei dem Extra-Love-Holz stand meins auch schon...


----------



## KHUJAND (19. November 2012)

^^ an den blauen bahnschwellen würde sich meinz auch gut machen.


----------



## Dutshlander (19. November 2012)

da oben haben so viele ÐÂ´s gestanden  ist zwar ein Argon aber immerhin


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2012)

Da muß irgendwo ein Nest sein 

G.


----------



## Holland (19. November 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> da oben haben so viele ÐÂ´s gestanden  ist zwar ein Argon aber immerhin



Mist, habe nur voll Pfosten Bildchen mit Tr. davor.
Muss unbedingt demnÃ¤chst 'mal mit Kamera rauf und am grÃ¼nen Pfosten knipsen.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Dutshlander (19. November 2012)

Holland schrieb:


> Mist, habe nur voll Pfosten Bildchen mit Tr. davor.
> Muss unbedingt demnächst 'mal mit Kamera rauf und am grünen Pfosten knipsen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KHUJAND (20. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da muß irgendwo ein Nest sein


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. November 2012)

Schöne Bilder aus dem AM-Nest...

Ich wunder mich ja immer etwas über eure Sattelstellung. Um dahin zu kommen wo die Bilder entstanden sind, muss man wohl ein Stück treten, da würde ich mir eine tourigere Sattelposition vorstellen. Wenn mein Sattel so stehen würde, hätte ich nach 100m kein Gefühl mehr in den "Weichteilen". Seid ihr sicher noch zeugungsfähig zu sein...


----------



## Dutshlander (20. November 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>


Cooles Bild mit den "Sloot" im hintergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (20. November 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder aus dem AM-Nest...
> 
> Ich wunder mich ja immer etwas über eure Sattelstellung. Um dahin zu kommen wo die Bilder entstanden sind, muss man wohl ein Stück treten, da würde ich mir eine tourigere Sattelposition vorstellen. Wenn mein Sattel so stehen würde, hätte ich nach 100m kein Gefühl mehr in den "Weichteilen". Seid ihr sicher noch zeugungsfähig zu sein...



hey kölner....
mein slr steht ganz grade


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. November 2012)

Und... wie tief kriegst Du ihn rein?
Hast Du da ne spezielle Atemtechnik?


----------



## Eksduro (21. November 2012)

....aber ein richtig gutes bild khujand


----------



## barbarissima (21. November 2012)

@KHUJAND
 Bike, Location und Bild sind


----------



## amajo (23. November 2012)

hi leute..anbei mal mein aktueller aufbau des helius 2007.
viele grüße...andi


----------



## Kuwahades (23. November 2012)

falls du mal gegen einen silbernen Rahmen tauschen willst kannst Du dich melden


----------



## Guent (23. November 2012)

Endlich, alt aber neu:





Und es fährt sich so dermassen geil...ich könnt schon wieder!!!


----------



## Eksduro (23. November 2012)

aaaahhh....

der patient wurde nach der schweren transplantation entlassen und verweilt in der reha an einem schönen örtchen


----------



## Guent (23. November 2012)

Luftkurort, incl. Fangopackungen selbstverständlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducsasch (23. November 2012)

Guent schrieb:


> Endlich, alt aber neu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Perspektive ist cool, leichter Aufhellblitz hätte dem Foto gut getan ...  (Klugscheissmodus aus)


----------



## Guent (24. November 2012)

Nix da, die Mühle is so wunderschön schwarz, da hilft auch keine Lampe!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (24. November 2012)

mein neues...
Gabel wird noch getauscht,wenns Weihnachtsgeld gibt









Danke und Gruß an ´´Pfalz´´


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. November 2012)

gefällt 

aber warum die harte Mischung der Fatal Berts? (will keine Diskusion lostretten!!!!)


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (24. November 2012)

ich find es ist ein guter Allrounder im Gelände !ich nutz das Rad aber auch für den Arbeitsweg und da isses schon angenehmer zum Fahren wenn der Reifen ned ganz so klebt!ich komm sehr gut zurecht mit dem Reifen!ich hab aber notfalls auch noch diverse Reifensätze im Keller von schlamm bis slick...


----------



## FreerideDD (25. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (25. November 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## kroiterfee (25. November 2012)

ohja... ist das lichtblau?


schicke seite bis jetzt!


----------



## lakekeman (25. November 2012)




----------



## timtim (25. November 2012)

Passt , vom Säbel über Degen zum Florett...
hast du wieder Sondergeo  oder Standard ?


----------



## lakekeman (25. November 2012)

Ist nen normales L mit -1° Steuersatz.
Es wird nicht mein einziges Bike bleiben aber erstmal ist nichts neues in Sicht


----------



## trailterror (25. November 2012)

finds auch gut, wobei mir dein AM noch besser gefällt 

grippt deine variante des HR besser als der Baron?


----------



## lakekeman (25. November 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> finds auch gut, wobei mir dein AM noch besser gefällt
> 
> grippt deine variante des HR besser als der Baron?



Ich fand mein AM optisch auch besser, lässt sich aber nicht ändern 

Den HR2 habe ich erst 1 Woche in den Alpen und sonst 2-3x im Hausrevier gefahren. Den Baron dagegen praktisch das ganze Jahr am AC.
Von daher kann ich da noch nicht so viel zu sagen, außer dass der HR2 auf den Seitenstollen deutlich angenehmer zu fahren ist.


----------



## Eksduro (25. November 2012)

FreerideDD schrieb:


>



übergutes ding....blau ist sonst nicht so meine farbe, aber das gesamtkonzept mit dem weißen monarch etc überzeugt


----------



## trailterror (25. November 2012)

@lakekeman

Klingt als hättest du dein AM nicht mehr?

Ich hätt sponan ( ohne eigene empirische erfahrungen) andersrum aufgezogen.... 
Ich kenn ja nur den HR und HR2 in ST. Sind schon super


----------



## maik.k. (25. November 2012)

Hier mal mein geliebtes Helius Fr.
Zuverlässiger geht einfach nicht, hätte es vier Räder und nen Motor, wäre es ein Käfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. November 2012)




----------



## barbarissima (25. November 2012)

FreerideDD schrieb:


>


Ein optischer Leckerbissen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. November 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


>



Wenn das AC schon so fett aufgebaut ist, wie sieht dann das AM aus...
KeFü kommt mir recht weit hinten vor. Verhindert so aber wirkungsvoll Kettenschlackern...


----------



## lakekeman (25. November 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> @lakekeman
> 
> Klingt als hättest du dein AM nicht mehr?
> 
> ...



Ja das AM ist verkauft, nächste Saison kommt dann eventuell ein Ion16... mal sehen.

Wie gesagt, ich teste den HR2 extra vorne im Vergleich, das Laufrad liegt ja eh ungenutzt rum. Den Baron kenne ich dort schon lang.



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> KeFü kommt mir recht weit hinten vor. Verhindert so aber wirkungsvoll Kettenschlackern...



Weiter vorne hatte ich in Kurven öfter mal Kontakt zum Reifen. Bisher läuft es so problemlos. Das Schaltwerk sorgt schon zusätzlich für gut für Ruhe


----------



## Xiper (28. November 2012)




----------



## Guent (28. November 2012)




----------



## tanchoplatinum (3. Dezember 2012)

Fette Bude, schaut nach guter Haltung aus. Bei solchem Wetter geh ich nicht vor Tür!


----------



## aka (4. Dezember 2012)

Xiper schrieb:


>



Das schoenste Bild seit langem - gefahren statt saubergeleckt, Pulver statt Eloxorgie.


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Dezember 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


>




negativer Zwilling von meinem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Dezember 2012)

Da ich euch jetzt lang genug als "stiller" Mitleser genervt habe, will ich euch mein neues Schätzchen nicht vorenthalten....

THE EAGLE HAS LANDED !!!


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2012)

Sehr, sehr schön ! Nur raw und schwarz.


----------



## der-gute (6. Dezember 2012)

Kawooooom!


----------



## Kuwahades (6. Dezember 2012)

Prima


----------



## Luke-VTT (6. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schönes AM!


----------



## trailterror (6. Dezember 2012)

Prima!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> stiller Mitleser....


*hust* 




du hast dir den besten Rahmen der Welt geholt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde RAW immer besser... 

Sehr cooles Teil. Wann startet der Aufbau?


----------



## Eksduro (6. Dezember 2012)

glückwunsch andreas, das ging ja fix.....



ich glaub das ist der kürzeste zeitraum zwischen probefahr und liefertermin der mir bei einem nicolai kunden bekannt ist


----------



## trailterror (6. Dezember 2012)

Ne ewigkeit bis zur entscheidung (kenn ich  ), aber dann gings echt sehr schnell auf einmal


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Dezember 2012)

Ja, danke, bin auch ganz happy, dass es so schnell ging...

 @_MarcoFibr_

Aufbau startet vermutlich am Wochenende. Die meisten Komponenten werden ja 1:1 aus dem Wildcard übernommen. Ein paar Kleinteile fehlen noch.
Postmount Adapter-Schrauben, Sattelklemme, Adapterhülse für die Sattelstütze von 30,9 auf 31,6 usw.

Und ganz wichtig...der DB-Air Dämpfer kommt sicher nicht vor Januar und ich hab keinen 216x63er Dämpfer rumliegen. Also evtl. noch einen billigen Übergangsdämpfer besorgen...


----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> glückwunsch andreas, das ging ja fix.....
> 
> 
> 
> ich glaub das ist der kürzeste zeitraum zwischen probefahr und liefertermin der mir bei einem nicolai kunden bekannt ist



Bei der Firma für die ich vorher tätig war hab ich mal Donnerstag einen Helius ST Rahmen bestellt, am darauf folgenden Dienstag war der Rahmen da. Das war schnell 


Geiler Rahmen im übrigen  Genau die gleiche Farbe wie mein erstes AM


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Dezember 2012)

Schönes Gerät


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Also evtl. noch einen billigen Übergangsdämpfer besorgen...



Bitte: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/search/index?q_ft=216&q_cat=35


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Dezember 2012)

Habe gerade auf Nachfrage von meinem Händler erfahren, dass laut "ungeschönter" Informationen vom Importeur der Dämpfer in der Woche VOR Weihnachten kommen soll...das Bike sollte dann also zur Jahreswende voll einsatzbereit sein...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Dezember 2012)

Ach so, falls es interessiert, Gewicht ist 3336g mit Maxle Steckachse.
Also genau wie erhofft ca. 3,3 kg...
Zu finden jetzt auch neu hier im Forum in der "Gewichte"-Abteilung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (6. Dezember 2012)

@kalkhoffpink: Sehr geiles Ding.


----------



## Eksduro (6. Dezember 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bei der Firma für die ich vorher tätig war hab ich mal Donnerstag einen Helius ST Rahmen bestellt, am darauf folgenden Dienstag war der Rahmen da. Das war schnell
> 
> 
> Geiler Rahmen im übrigen  Genau die gleiche Farbe wie mein erstes AM


 

das war dann aber ein stocklist rahmen und nicht frisch gebruzelt oder...?


----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2012)

der war gebruzelt!


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> das war dann aber ein stocklist rahmen und nicht frisch gebruzelt oder...?



Der wurde schnell über Nacht von den nicolaiischen Jungfrauen mund gelutscht !


----------



## Eksduro (6. Dezember 2012)

ok guru, du hast gewonnen 


und dieses fertigungsverfahren mit den jungfrauen fängt an mich zu interessieren...


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Dezember 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der wurde schnell über Nacht von den nicolaiischen Jungfrauen mund gelutscht !


 
Besser als arschgekniffen.


----------



## michael620 (7. Dezember 2012)

habe das fr mal auf diat gesetzt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Dezember 2012)

michael620 schrieb:


> habe das fr mal auf diat gesetzt.




Auf ne Hammerschmidt-Diät??....


----------



## NoStyle (8. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Da ich euch jetzt lang genug als "stiller" Mitleser genervt habe, will ich euch mein neues Schätzchen nicht vorenthalten....
> 
> THE EAGLE HAS LANDED !!!


Yeahhhh, auch hier neues Spielzeug 
Sehr schön und ganz nach meinem Geschmack - so schlicht, technisch und "unbunt" kommen Nicolais immer noch am besten, finde ich! 
Ist das jetzt L mit M-Sitzrohr?
Gut, dann dürfte sich die Frage nach DEM Bike endlich für viele Jahre erledigt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (8. Dezember 2012)

Top, genau so würd ichs auch nehmen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Dezember 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Yeahhhh, auch hier neues Spielzeug
> Sehr schön und ganz nach meinem Geschmack - so schlicht, technisch und "unbunt" kommen Nicolais immer noch am besten, finde ich!
> Ist das jetzt L mit M-Sitzrohr?
> Gut, dann dürfte sich die Frage nach DEM Bike endlich für viele Jahre erledigt haben




Nope, L mit L-Rohr und OHNE AFR-Unterrohr....
Wollen doch mal sehen ob ich das klein krieg....


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Dezember 2012)

bezweifel ich!

sehr schön in raw/schwarz.
zeitlose eleganz.


----------



## NoStyle (8. Dezember 2012)

Warum Roll-Eyes? Wenn "nur" 16 cm Gabel geplant ist macht mehr doch nicht wirklich Sinn, oder?
Und wenn was kaputt geht fährst halt nach Lübbrechtsen und sagst: "Macht das wieder ganz ... "


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Dezember 2012)

ich bezweifel einfach dass jemand am helius am das unterrohr abreisst, egal ob normales oder afr unterrohr.


----------



## chrisle (8. Dezember 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ich bezweifel einfach dass jemand am helius am das unterrohr abreisst, egal ob normales oder afr unterrohr.



Selbst mit 180mm Gabel ohne AFR Rohr sicher nicht. Da muss schon ein Schwergewicht hohe Roadgaps droppen und sich bei der Landung extrem dumm anstellen.
Vielleicht hat Kalle das bei der FEM Berechnung berücksichtigt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Dezember 2012)

Dann bin ich das erst mal nicht mit 80kg und bislang knapp 50cm hohen Hüpfern...
Aber man steiger sich ja. 2013 dann 1m und 2014 1,5m und 2015 dann ION18...


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Dezember 2012)

das helius am wird dir soviel spaß machen, dass du nicht mal ans ion18 denken wirst


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Dezember 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Selbst mit 180mm Gabel ohne AFR Rohr sicher nicht. Da muss schon ein Schwergewicht hohe Roadgaps droppen und sich bei der Landung extrem dumm anstellen.
> Vielleicht hat Kalle das bei der FEM Berechnung berücksichtigt ;-)



Aber Garantie gibt es seitens Nicolai nicht für 180er Gabeln und/oder bikepark?! Ich denke die wissen selbst am besten was man garantieren kann und was nicht.


----------



## trailterror (8. Dezember 2012)

Mit AFR unterrohr haste beides!


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Dezember 2012)

BITTE  keine "AFR Unterrohr" Diskusion. 



(ein absoluter schwachsinn)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Dezember 2012)

Für das was ich in den nächsten Jahren fahre, reichen 160/170mm übrig. Und das kann ich mit dem "Standard"-AM alles locker machen.
Road-Gabs springen überlass ich den "Wahnsinnigen" und begnüge mich mit dem "normalen" Bike-Spaß...


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Für das was ich in den nächsten Jahren fahre, reichen 160/170mm übrig. Und das kann ich mit dem "Standard"-AM alles locker machen.
> Road-Gabs springen überlass ich den "Wahnsinnigen" und begnüge mich mit dem "normalen" Bike-Spaß...




hat auch kein AFR unterrohr.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Dezember 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hat auch kein AFR unterrohr.




Kann das Bike nicht so richtig zuordnen...ist kein AM oder?


----------



## Luke-VTT (9. Dezember 2012)

Ufo DS


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. Dezember 2012)

Nee, wahrscheinlich nicht, aber eventl. eines vom ST? 
Dicker Daumen für die Action, macht Ihr den Burschen vorher immer mit Wodka gefügig oder hat er von Natur so dicke ....?  @kalkhoffgedöhns: Ich bin mir sicher, Du kriegst weder AC noch AM so schnell klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (9. Dezember 2012)

Es ist ein DS


----------



## Helius-FR (9. Dezember 2012)

Mal im Schnee...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Dezember 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Nee, wahrscheinlich nicht, aber eventl. eines vom ST?
> Dicker Daumen für die Action, macht Ihr den Burschen vorher immer mit Wodka gefügig oder hat er von Natur so dicke ....?  @_kalkhoff_gedöhns: Ich bin mir sicher, Du kriegst weder AC noch AM so schnell klein



Hi Ferkelchen...
Vermutlich hast Du recht...beim AC (auch 2013) ist es auch eher an der inkompatiblen 36er Gabel gescheitert und ein AC mit AM-Unterrohr ist ja albern...

 @_ Helius-FR_

NICE!!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Dezember 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Dicker Daumen für die Action, macht Ihr den Burschen vorher immer mit Wodka gefügig oder hat er von Natur so dicke ....?




Vodka am vorabend.   

ne ne... mein Neffe kann schon gut fahren. 





(sorry wg: OT is aber das letzte bild hier) 

 geht noch höher--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/147413


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Dezember 2012)

Würde mich mal interessieren, wenn man den Drop aus dem Album-Link hernimmt, wie viel Wucht/Stress da mit 180/200mm Dämpfung auf den Beinen und der Wirbelsäule landet im Vergleich zu einem normalen Sprung mit Landung auf den Füßen/Beinen. Sind 5m Bike-Drop wohl so viel wie 2m "zu Fuß"?


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren, wenn man den Drop aus dem Album-Link hernimmt, wie viel Wucht/Stress da mit 180/200mm Dämpfung auf den Beinen und der Wirbelsäule landet im Vergleich zu einem normalen Sprung mit Landung auf den Füßen/Beinen. Sind 5m Bike-Drop wohl so viel wie 2m "zu Fuß"?



Soweit ich weiss war der drop 7 meter. 

nu isser ehh abgerissen.


----------



## michael620 (9. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Auf ne Hammerschmidt-Diät??....



nee, auf eine luftdämpferdiat! hat mal eben 700gramm gespart.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Dezember 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss war der drop 7 meter.
> 
> nu isser ehh abgerissen.




Und beatwortet meine Frage "mal wieder" Nullkommagarnicht...


----------



## kephren23 (10. Dezember 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Mal im Schnee...
> [/IMG]



Gib zu du bist der Weihnachtsmann deswegen jetzt auch zu der Zeit das weiß-rote Nicolai, haha Nicolai baut jetzt auch für den Weihnachtsmann, schnee steht ihm gut.
Gefällt. NICOLIKED


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Dezember 2012)

Polen Nationalteam


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren, wenn man den Drop aus dem Album-Link hernimmt, wie viel Wucht/Stress da mit 180/200mm Dämpfung auf den Beinen und der Wirbelsäule landet im Vergleich zu einem normalen Sprung mit Landung auf den Füßen/Beinen. Sind 5m Bike-Drop wohl so viel wie 2m "zu Fuß"?



das UFO DS hat mit der Pike vorne max. 140mm und hinten max. 110 mm Federweg und ist eher straffer abegstimmt. Deswegen dürfte das etwas härter ausfallen, als wie mit einem Fr, oder Downhill Rad. 
Aber wie das im Vergleich zu einem Sprung aus 2m auf sie Füße ausfällt ???


----------



## Luke-VTT (10. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren, wenn man den Drop aus dem Album-Link hernimmt, wie viel Wucht/Stress da mit 180/200mm Dämpfung auf den Beinen und der Wirbelsäule landet im Vergleich zu einem normalen Sprung mit Landung auf den Füßen/Beinen. Sind 5m Bike-Drop wohl so viel wie 2m "zu Fuß"?



Naja, relativ akademische Diskussion, da sich keine zwei Landungen gleichen. Meine Mutmaßung sondere ich natürlich trotzdem ab 

Eine gute Landung auf dem Radl wird wahrscheinlich eher softer ausfallen, da erstens die Federelemente einen Teil der Aufprallenergie aufnehmen und sich die restliche auf Arme, Beine und Oberkörper verteilt, anders als bei einem Sprung auf die Füße, die sehr punktuell und dann auch nur in eine Richtung belastet werden. Nicht umsonst überführen Parkour-Läufer ja auch die Energie der Landung in eine Abrollbewegung


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Dezember 2012)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Naja, relativ akademische Diskussion, da sich keine zwei Landungen gleichen. Meine Mutmaßung sondere ich natürlich trotzdem ab
> 
> Eine gute Landung auf dem Radl wird wahrscheinlich eher softer ausfallen, da erstens die Federelemente einen Teil der Aufprallenergie aufnehmen und sich die restliche auf Arme, Beine und Oberkörper verteilt, anders als bei einem Sprung auf die Füße, die sehr punktuell und dann auch nur in eine Richtung belastet werden. Nicht umsonst überführen Parkour-Läufer ja auch die Energie der Landung in eine Abrollbewegung



War auch nur eine Gedanke, der mir immer wieder kommt, wenn ich so hohe Drops sehe. Die Dämpfung schluckt ja nicht alles weg. Bei Zeitlupenaufnahmen von der Red Bull Rampage staucht es die Jungs teilweise schon derbe zusammen. Klar sind da die Sprünge noch höher aber ich versuch mir eben vorzustellen, wie das im Vergleich wäre um einen Eindruck von der Fitness/Technik zu bekommen die man dafür braucht.

Aber egal, weiter mit Bildern...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. Dezember 2012)

Sooooo, nach leichten Anfangsschwierigkeiten beim Aufbau hier nun das erste Ergebnis bevor es dreckig wird....

Gewicht aktuell: 15,2kg. Teileliste mit Einzelgewichten bei Interesse.

Jetzt schnell raus zur ersten Proberunde....


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Dezember 2012)

den dämpfer darfst du mir gerne schicken, bekommst dafür nen vivid air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2012)

Geil

G.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (15. Dezember 2012)

super Radl!
Raw ist und bleibt das geilste...


----------



## c_w (15. Dezember 2012)

Joa, leider entstellt diese Sattelstütze jedes Rad ;-)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. Dezember 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Joa, leider entstellt diese Sattelstütze jedes Rad ;-)




Yupp - schön ist anders, funktioniert aber seit 1,5 Jahren einwandfrei.

Hier noch mal in freier Wildbahn...
Zugführung der rechten Bremse ist etwas "länglich", aber da traue ich mich noch nicht ran ans kürzen. Ich fahr jetzt erst ein paar mal so damit.
Was noch getauscht wird ist der Lenker gegen einen Race Face Riser mit 780mm (jetzt 750). Dafür fällt ein Vorbau-Spacer weg...


----------



## trailterror (15. Dezember 2012)

Und....was sagt der fahrbetrieb? 

Geil oder?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. Dezember 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Und....was sagt der fahrbetrieb?
> 
> Geil oder?



Kann ich jetzt noch nicht allzuviel sagen. Nur so viel:
Das Fahrgefühl ist recht ähnlich zum Wildcard - was ja schon mal gut ist. Das Gefühl weiter hinten zu sitzen und weniger mittig ist geblieben aber viel weniger als mit dem Test-Rad. Man hat aber definitiv weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad, (Das Wildcard hatte übrigens noch mehr Spacer unterm Vorbau) es geht also schneller vorne hoch als das Wildcard, das merkt man schon beim Beschleunigen im Sitzen - ist also umgewöhnen angesagt. Es erscheint mir etwas lebendiger und läßt sich leichter springen, was aber wohl eher am potenteren Dämpfer als an den 500g weniger Gewicht liegen.
Das kürzere Gefühl durch weniger Reach im Stehen ist ebenfalls im Vergleich zum Testrad ziemlich weg. Mag an dem Angle Set mit -0,5 Grad liegen. Bin aber froh mich dafür entschieden zu haben und nicht -1 Grad eingebaut zu haben. 66 Grad scheint ein guter Kompromiss zu sein.
Alles in allem schon mal net schlecht, die erste ernsthafte Ausfahrt steht noch an. Die 158mm Federweg hab ich auf der Minirunde mit Factory Setting des CCDB zu 65% ausgenutzt - auch das sieht schon mal gut aus...


----------



## Eksduro (15. Dezember 2012)

glückwunsch zum rad 

auf das man in 2013 mal ne gemeinsame runde schafft


----------



## Spletti (15. Dezember 2012)

sehr schön


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Dezember 2012)

*Sattelstütze. 
*der mega Spacer. 
*der Kettenstrebenschutz unter der Führung. 











sonst TOP !


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Dezember 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *Sattelstütze.
> *der mega Spacer.
> *der Kettenstrebenschutz unter der Führung.
> 
> sonst TOP !



Hey Artur,

*Sattelstütze wird evtl. nächste Saison noch gegen eine Command Post getauscht. Hab ja jetzt ein Sattelrohr das lang genug ist. Die Gravity Dropper funzt zwar super, wiegt aber auch mal eben 710g!!!

*der Spacer wird ja, *wie geschrieben* noch kleiner durch den Einsatz des RF Riser Lenkers.

*bei RAW braucht man den Schutz, sonst schrubbelt sich das weiche Alu an den Kabelbindern der Kefü ab.
Hab ich gemerkt als ich das Bike im Work-Stand eingespannt hatte, mit dickem Stoff zwischen Greifer und Rohr und es beim arbeiten trotzdem durch das leichte hin- und herschwanken an den Stellen nachher blanker war....
Deshalb auch der Schutz unter der Umwerferschelle....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hey Artur,
> 
> *Sattelstütze wird evtl. nächste Saison noch gegen eine Command Post getauscht. Hab ja jetzt ein Sattelrohr das lang genug ist. Die Gravity Dropper funzt zwar super, wiegt aber auch mal eben 710g!!!
> 
> ...




Nix für ungut... wollte dich nicht ärgern oder so.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Dezember 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Nix für ungut... wollte dich nicht ärgern oder so.




Oh, ich kann das gut vertragen, so wichtig nehm ich mich nicht...
Alles gut so wie es ist...


----------



## Helius-FR (16. Dezember 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *Sattelstütze.
> *der mega Spacer.
> *der Kettenstrebenschutz unter der Führung.



Und das Kabel der Stütze is hängt neben den vorhandenen Kbwlführungen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Dezember 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Und das Kabel der Stütze is hängt neben den vorhandenen Kbwlführungen



Adlerauge sei wachsam....
Ist inzwischen mit den beigelegten Mini-Kabelbindern verdrahtet...


----------



## JAY-L (17. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


>



Hmm der Rahmen wirkt ein bisschen klein bei dem Aufbau. evtl. Währe da ein XL Besser gewesen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Dezember 2012)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Hmm der Rahmen wirkt ein bisschen klein bei dem Aufbau. evtl. Währe da ein XL Besser gewesen.




Interessanter Einwurf...??...Ist denn der Aufbau - womit bei mir die Wahl der Komponenten gemeint ist - von der Rahmen-Größe abhängig?


----------



## NoStyle (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke es bezieht sich auf die Sattel- und Cockpithöhe, nicht um die Parts im speziellen. Aber Du bist ja AM´s probegefahren, von daher wird die Wahl der Rahmengröße wohl nicht falsch sein. Worauf man sich wohlfühlt und was theoretisch auf dem Papier passt muss nicht immer einhergehen ... 

Unabhängig davon finde ich das AM richtig gut. Sehr schön geworden.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Dezember 2012)

Nun wie man leicht sieht, geht der Sattel durch die Anlenkung der Stütze nicht viel tiefer. Bei einem XL hätte ich ein L-Rohr wählen müssen. Kommt also aufs gleiche raus.
Und die Spacer sind kein Tribut an die Größe sondern an meine persönlichen Vorlieben beim Fahren. Beim Vorgängerbike hatte ich sogar noch mehr Spacer verbaut. Einfach weil ich allgemein lieber aufrechter fahre. Beim Vorgänger hatte ich selbst bei sehr steilen Uphills keinerlei Probleme mit steigendem VR. Beim AM muss man mal sehen....im übrigen macht es, glaube ich, keinen goßen Unterschied ob ich ein 14er Steuerrohr habe oder ein 12,5er mit 1,5cm Spacer, oder??


----------



## NoStyle (17. Dezember 2012)

Nö, macht es nicht ... 
Die aufrechtere Sitzposition kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Ich erreiche die lieber durch ein nicht zu langes Oberrohr und tiefe Front. Beim AM ist es durch einen höheren Lenker gelöst. 
Es muss zum Fahrer passen, alles andere ist Quatsch oder Optikbastelei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (17. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Interessanter Einwurf...??...Ist denn der Aufbau - womit bei mir die Wahl der Komponenten gemeint ist - von der Rahmen-Größe abhängig?



Das bezog sich Hauptschalich auf Vorbau & Sapcer und die Aussage das du das Gefühl hast weiter hinten zu sitzen.
Wie Lang ist denn der Vorbau?

Aber wenns passt viel Spass damit.

Gruß
Max


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Dezember 2012)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Das bezog sich Hauptschalich auf Vorbau & Sapcer und die Aussage das du das Gefühl hast weiter hinten zu sitzen.
> Wie Lang ist denn der Vorbau?
> 
> Aber wenns passt viel Spass damit.
> ...



Das Gefühl ist eher Geometrie-bezogen. Denn den Eindruck hatte ich bei der Probefahrt mit dem XL auch. Vorbau ist der Gleiche wie vorher am Wildcard und ist 70mm lang.
Im übrigen habe ich soeben den neuen RF Riser "Stealth" montiert und bin jetzt runter auf einen letzten (dicken) Spacer...

Freue mich auf eine spannende Saison 2013....


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Dezember 2012)

ich würde einen steileren vorbau den spacern vorziehen... nicht nur wg.der optik.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Dezember 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich würde einen steileren vorbau den spacern vorziehen... nicht nur wg.der optik.



Aha? Und was würde der genau bringen? Meiner ist minimal nach oben geneigt, aber nicht der Rede wert. Kaufe aber gerne einen "steileren" wenn es was nutzt?!


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Dezember 2012)

Hebelwirkung minimieren.


----------



## Kuwahades (17. Dezember 2012)

ich meine auch mal, bei einer meiner Rock Shox Gabel im Handbuch gelesen zu haben, dass das Gabelschaftrohr bis zum Vorbau maximal 2,5 cm aus dem Steuersatz rauskucken darf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Dezember 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Hebelwirkung minimieren.




Hmmm? Kommt mir jetzt spontan nur schlüssig vor, wenn gleichzeitig die "Gesamtlänge" kürzer werden würde.
Also jetzt 70mm Vorbau, der den Reach quasi um 70mm verlängert und nachher z.B. 50mm...?!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Dezember 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ich meine auch mal, bei einer meiner Rock Shox Gabel im Handbuch gelesen zu haben, dass das Gabelschaftrohr bis zum Vorbau maximal 2,5 cm aus dem Steuersatz rauskucken darf ?



Halt ich für quatsch, dann müsste ich mein Gabelrohr ja auf...ääh...12,5cm Steuerrohr + 1,5cm Steuersatz + 2,5cm Überstand = 16,5cm kürzen.


----------



## nmk (17. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Halt ich für quatsch, dann müsste ich mein Gabelrohr ja auf...ääh...12,5cm Steuerrohr + 1,5cm Steuersatz + 2,5cm Überstand = 16,5cm kürzen.



+ 30-40mm Klemmhöhe vom Vorbau...


----------



## Kuwahades (17. Dezember 2012)

plus 0.5 cm Spacer obendrauf und man kann die Gabel in fast jedem Rahmen fahren 
sind bei mir immer genau 21cm


bei Carbonschäften sollen es sogar nur max. 20mm sein, die über den Steuersatzabschlussring rauskucken 
bei Alu und Stahl habe ich jetzt noch nix gefunden


----------



## chrisle (20. Dezember 2012)

Oha, jetzt macht doch den armen Mann nicht verrückt. Er hat doch schon 6 Monate und 750 Beiträge gebraucht um sich für eine Rahmengröße zu entscheiden  

Bis auf die von Khujand angesprochenen Themen ist das ein schönes AM!


----------



## stuk (20. Dezember 2012)

Wäre da ein AC nicht besser gewesen....?


----------



## hömma (20. Dezember 2012)

Er hätte besser aufs ION 16 warten sollen.


----------



## trailterror (20. Dezember 2012)

(Nicht bös gemeint)


----------



## beetle (20. Dezember 2012)

Das AM ist ja eh altes Eisen sehr bald.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Das AM ist ja eh altes Eisen sehr bald.



...und damit wird es noch wertvoller  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (20. Dezember 2012)

Das ist nicht wie mit Rotwein.


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Dezember 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Das ist nicht wie mit Rotwein.


nee aber wie GLENMORANGIE


----------



## beetle (20. Dezember 2012)

Der wird aber in der Flasche nicht besser du. Der Reift im Fass. In der Flasche hats nur Schwund durch den Angles share. Das ist so als wenn dein Alu langsam spröde wird.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Das ist nicht wie mit Rotwein.



Stimmt man hat länger was davon

G.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. Dezember 2012)

Erst mal Danke an alle hilfreichen Posts...

Bislang fehlt noch das letzte Feedback mangels ernsthafter erster Ausfahrt, aber nach der letzten Mini-Runde bin schon ganz happy mit meinem "Old-School" Nicloai...
Vielleicht kann das ION 16 ja alles besser - macht mir aber nix. Ich denke aber ich hab jetzt ein Bike mit dem ich die nächsten Jahre glücklich werden kann, während der Rest der Welt mit dem ultraneuen Mega-Link, 62 Grad Lenk- und 76 Grad Sitzwinkel sowie 28 (achtundzwanzig) Zoll Rädern unterwegs ist und auf ihrer 4-stündigen Hausrunde nun 5 Minuten schneller sind...


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Erst mal Danke an alle hilfreichen Posts...
> 
> Bislang fehlt noch das letzte Feedback mangels ernsthafter erster Ausfahrt, aber nach der letzten Mini-Runde bin schon ganz happy mit meinem "Old-School" Nicloai...
> Vielleicht kann das ION 16 ja alles besser - macht mir aber nix. Ich denke aber ich hab jetzt ein Bike mit dem ich die nächsten Jahre glücklich werden kann, während der Rest der Welt mit dem ultraneuen Mega-Link, 62 Grad Lenk- und 76 Grad Sitzwinkel sowie 28 (achtundzwanzig) Zoll Rädern unterwegs ist und auf ihrer 4-stündigen Hausrunde nun 5 Minuten schneller sind...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Erst mal Danke an alle hilfreichen Posts...
> 
> Bislang fehlt noch das letzte Feedback mangels ernsthafter erster Ausfahrt, aber nach der letzten Mini-Runde bin schon ganz happy mit meinem "Old-School" Nicloai...
> Vielleicht kann das ION 16 ja alles besser - macht mir aber nix. Ich denke aber ich hab jetzt ein Bike mit dem ich die nächsten Jahre glücklich werden kann, während der Rest der Welt mit dem ultraneuen Mega-Link, 62 Grad Lenk- und 76 Grad Sitzwinkel sowie 28 (achtundzwanzig) Zoll Rädern unterwegs ist und auf ihrer 4-stündigen Hausrunde nun 5 Minuten schneller sind...



Ne, in der letzten Bike stand doch sogar das alle Laufradgrößen gleich schnell sind, und ums mal in Klartext zu übersetzen, das 650B absolut fürn Bobbers ist

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (20. Dezember 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Oha, jetzt macht doch den armen Mann nicht verrückt. Er hat doch schon 6 Monate und 750 Beiträge gebraucht um sich für eine Rahmengröße zu entscheiden


 
Muaahhh, Word!

Bitte keiner böse sein aber ich mag den Kommentar.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. Dezember 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Muaahhh, Word!
> 
> Bitte keiner böse sein aber ich mag den Kommentar.
> 
> ...




Das krieg ich jetzt vermutlich noch 2018 aufs Butterbrot geschmiert...
Außerdem ware es höchstens 4 Monate...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (20. Dezember 2012)

Wenigstens kannst du drüber lachen. 
Passt doch, wir alle waren erregt bevor unsere Nicolais endlich da waren


----------



## embee (20. Dezember 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> wir alle waren erregt bevor unsere Nicolais endlich da waren


und nachher erst


----------



## Martin1508 (21. Dezember 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Wenigstens kannst du drüber lachen.
> Passt doch, wir alle waren erregt bevor unsere Nicolais endlich da waren


 
Oh Mann, erregt ist gar kein Ausdruck. Ich hätte mir fast in die Hose gepisst, als ich den Rahmen in den heiligen Hallen abgeholt habe. Deswegen habe ich ja auch gesagt, bitte nicht böse sein.

Ride on!

Martin


----------



## NoStyle (21. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ... Bislang fehlt noch das letzte Feedback mangels ernsthafter erster Ausfahrt, aber nach der letzten Mini-Runde bin schon ganz happy mit meinem "Old-School" Nicloai...
> Vielleicht kann das ION 16 ja alles besser - macht mir aber nix. Ich denke aber ich hab jetzt ein Bike mit dem ich die nächsten Jahre glücklich werden kann, während der Rest der Welt mit dem ultraneuen Mega-Link, 62 Grad Lenk- und 76 Grad Sitzwinkel sowie 28 (achtundzwanzig) Zoll Rädern unterwegs ist und auf ihrer 4-stündigen Hausrunde nun 5 Minuten schneller sind...


Freut mich sehr zu hören dass Du mit dem AM glücklich sein wirst!  
Ehrlich gesagt wird das, nach über einem Jahr und ungezählten DTP-MTB-PM´s auch langsam mal Zeit, Mate ...    ....  neee, war Spaß 

"Schneller" oder "besser" sein auf der Hausrunde hat ja eher weniger mit Mini-Links, Old-School/New-School-Geo, Sechspfuffzisch-Beee-Laufrädern oder dem Brand-Label auf dem Unterrohr zu tun, finde ich, sondern mit nacktem Fahrkönnen. Aber jetzt hast Du endlich die perfekte Basis um´s ordentlich krachen zu lassen - sehr schön! 

Darf ich es denn trotzdem mal bei Gelegenheit probefahren ... ?   Kann leider nur so´n neumodisch flachgelegten Mini-Link-Dingensbummens-Taiwankocher im Gegenzug anbieten ...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (21. Dezember 2012)

Mein Helius FR mit neuer Gabel!eine Offenbarung gegenüber der Z150 die ich fast ein Jahr fahren musste....


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Dezember 2012)

du weisst schon das die vordere bremsleitung innen an der gabel verlegt werden muss...

sonst geiles Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (21. Dezember 2012)

ja aber ich muss eh noch die Leitungen kürzen und danach die Bremsen mal neu befüllen und entlüften und neue Beläge brauch ich auch noch!
danach wirds dann richtig verlegt


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Dezember 2012)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> ja aber ich muss eh noch die Leitungen kürzen und danach die Bremsen mal neu befüllen und entlüften und neue Beläge brauch ich auch noch!
> danach wirds dann richtig verlegt


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2012)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> Mein Helius FR mit neuer Gabel!eine Offenbarung gegenüber der Z150 die ich fast ein Jahr fahren musste....



Wie schön so ein altes FR auschauen kann

G.


----------



## nmk (22. Dezember 2012)

Heute durften wir endlich auf festem, auch wenn sehr nassem, Waldboden fahren. Davor gab es nur Powderabfahren. 









Die weissen Motos sind vom alten Rad, schwarze sind im Anflug.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Dezember 2012)




----------



## michael620 (22. Dezember 2012)

nmk schrieb:


> Heute durften wir endlich auf festem, auch wenn sehr nassem, Waldboden fahren. Davor gab es nur Powderabfahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trailterror (22. Dezember 2012)

Jau, gefällt mir auch gut dein AC.


----------



## Midgetman (22. Dezember 2012)

Die (nicht mehr wirklich) weißen Griffe passen doch zum Schriftzug.

Nice one.


----------



## nmk (22. Dezember 2012)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Die (nicht mehr wirklich) weißen Griffe



Deswegen werde ich sie auch tauschen. Sie sahen schon nach der ersten Ausfahrt schmuddelig. Und in schwarz passen sie zur Gabel. 

Mein altes Rad will auch seine Griffe wieder haben.


----------



## DJT (23. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Feiertage und an gut'n Rutsch ins nächste Bike-Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (23. Dezember 2012)




----------



## OldSchoolMen (30. Dezember 2012)

Hier mein 2003er FR auf der Modelleisenbahn.





Tilt-Shift-Helius


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Dezember 2012)

OldSchoolMen schrieb:


> Tilt-Shift-Helius



like Tilt Shift-Ð


----------



## mzaskar (3. Januar 2013)

Neuer Antrieb zu Weihnachten  da freut sich das Helius


----------



## Eksduro (3. Januar 2013)

kommt gut die schwarze kurbel 

um die tilt shift helius reihe fortzuführen pack ichs hier auch nochmal rein


----------



## richard.a (3. Januar 2013)

zu der *tilt shift* Reihe hätt ich ooch noch was:


----------



## Eksduro (3. Januar 2013)

schick...

vor allem das obere is ma nen  richtig geiles bild


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Januar 2013)

@Eksduro

Tilt shift wirkt besser, wenn das Motiv eh schon etwas weiter weg ist...

So wie z.B. hier:

http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/11/16/beautiful-examples-of-tilt-shift-photography/


----------



## Eksduro (3. Januar 2013)

jopp...das is mir schon klar das dann der effekt größer ist....bin aber gestern abend über so ein tool gestolpert und hab einfach das neueste foto (auch von gestern) genommen ums auszuprobieren...endergebnis gefiel mir dann trotz der nähe ganz gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (3. Januar 2013)

eksduro zeig nich immer deine ludenschleuder. mir wird schon ganz schwummerich...für mich fast immer noch das schönste am im forum, aber da gibts so viele


----------



## Green Epic (3. Januar 2013)

Helius vor seiner Dusche


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2013)

Ne, antrocknen lassen, dann siehts noch besser aus Und beim nächten mal fällts von alleine ab

G.


----------



## Eksduro (3. Januar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> eksduro zeig nich immer deine ludenschleuder. mir wird schon ganz schwummerich...für mich fast immer noch das schönste am im forum, aber da gibts so viele


 



hahaha...dank dir...

dafür hast du jetzt den schönsten beitrag des forums gerockt...aber da gibts ja auch so viele von 

und der begriff ludenschleuder ist ganz weit vorne...ich such ja immer noch nach einem griffigen namen für den bock, vielleicht hat die suche jetzt ein ende


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Januar 2013)

Eksduro schrieb:


> hahaha...dank dir...
> 
> dafür hast du jetzt den schönsten beitrag des forums gerockt...aber da gibts ja auch so viele von
> 
> und der begriff ludenschleuder ist ganz weit vorne...ich such ja immer noch nach einem griffigen namen für den bock, vielleicht hat die suche jetzt ein ende




Neee, ich glaube das willst Du nicht...

http://mundmische.de/bedeutung/396-Ludenschleuder

Lass es einfach bei NoName und fahr im Bewusstsein, dass Du tatsächlich eines der schönsten Bikes im Forum hast und ich durfte sogar schon mal drauf sitzen...

Cheerio


----------



## Eksduro (3. Januar 2013)

haha

schöner link und danke für die blumen...hoffe wir schaffen es dieses jahr mal zu einer längeren gemeinsamen ausfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (4. Januar 2013)

OT:

zur Weiterbildung empfohlen:


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2013)

Heute fertig gestellt, das ist der finale Aufbau. Läuft sehr gut das Fahrwerk trotz dauernder Nässe Top.


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Januar 2013)

Seltsame Kombi aus Totem und RP23, Bremsleitung vorne sieht bißchen kurz aus, aber sonst gefällts eigentlich.
Sattelposition brauche ich wohl nicht erwähnen


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Januar 2013)

mir fallen auf anhieb 3-4 sachen auf.


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heute fertig gestellt, das ist der finale Aufbau. Läuft sehr gut das Fahrwerk trotz dauernder Nässe Top.



Moin,

jeder nach seiner Couleur aber was ist mit der hinteren Bremsleitung passiert? Rein aus Sicherheitsgruenden wuerde ich das wohl aendern wollen.

Gruesse


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Januar 2013)

von der vorderen ganz zu schweigen


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Januar 2013)

Adleraugen, aber stimmt 
 @roland: Lass Dich nicht ärgern von der Bande


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Januar 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Adleraugen, aber stimmt
> @roland: Lass Dich nicht ärgern von der Bande



niemad will Roland ärgern. 

sind nur gute verbesserungs Tips .


----------



## trailterror (4. Januar 2013)

...eben...sind aber gut gemeinte tips.

Ist schön geworden!


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2013)

Bremsleitung vorne, hab ich gleich geändert ist nur noch auf dem Foto so. Ist im Eifer des schnellen Gabelwechsels passiert. Die hintere ist noch vom Vorgängerrad so übernommen. Muss mir für die Verlegung noch ein paar Bilder von anderen AM`s ansehen.
RP23 und Totem  passt für mich perfekt. Sattelposition bleibt, da sehr bequem.

Aber danke für die Tipp`s dafür ists Forum ja da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2013)

ach den roland könnt ihr gar ned genug ärgern, er kennt des scho von unseren s-haufen


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sattelposition bleibt, da sehr bequem.


----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2013)

schaut euch leiber mal den sattel an (marke)


----------



## kephren23 (4. Januar 2013)

> Sattelposition bleibt, da sehr bequem.



wenn man im stehen fährt?

Marke: SQ-Labs


----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2013)

viel schlimmer was da druff steht


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2013)

Das einzige das an dem vorherigen Rad gut war. L....ville


----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das einzige das an dem vorherigen Rad gut war. L....ville


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


>


Freu dich nicht so über anderer Leute Missgeschicke nicht jeder Rahmen kann ein Treffer sein. Schau lieber das am Sonntag was geht, wenns Wetter  passt.


----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Freu dich nicht so über anderer Leute Missgeschicke nicht jeder Rahmen kann ein Treffer sein. Schau lieber das am Sonntag was geht, wenns Wetter  passt.



bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (4. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Freu dich nicht so über anderer Leute Missgeschicke nicht jeder Rahmen kann ein Treffer sein. Schau lieber das am Sonntag was geht, wenns Wetter  passt.



is nen insider oder?


----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2013)

ja


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heute fertig gestellt, das ist der finale Aufbau. Läuft sehr gut das Fahrwerk trotz dauernder Nässe Top.



So jetzt muß ich auch mal lästern....tsss... dieses unverputzte Stück Wand einfach weiß übermalen geht ja mal garnicht
Und nur eine 125er Sattelstütze...RolandRoland, sowas kannst du doch besser
Und diese Hopesattelstützenklemme ist ja eher was um einen Flugzeugträger am Hafen zu befestigen um ihn am Auslaufen zu hindern

Aber sonst ganz in Ordnung

G.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Januar 2013)

und der ODI schriftzug erst.


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So jetzt muß ich auch mal lästern....tsss... dieses unverputzte Stück Wand einfach weiß übermalen geht ja mal garnicht
> Und nur eine 125er Sattelstütze...RolandRoland, sowas kannst du doch besser
> Und diese Hopesattelstützenklemme ist ja eher was um einen Flugzeugträger am Hafen zu befestigen um ihn am Auslaufen zu hindern
> 
> ...



Ist das Regal nicht auch von IKEA?


----------



## marco2 (4. Januar 2013)

@RolandMC 
goodbye sweet Helius....
...gib ihm die Sporen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (5. Januar 2013)

Wann kommt dein ion  ?


----------



## marco2 (5. Januar 2013)

Dazu hab ich momentan zuviel Mojo


----------



## trailterror (5. Januar 2013)

Auch gut 

Dann schau ich mich jetzt mal im ibis thread um ob ichs finde


----------



## marco2 (5. Januar 2013)

Da wirst du noch nichts finden. Ich fahre das Mojo HD zwar schon, aber das eine oder andere Teil wird ncoh geändert.


----------



## trailterror (5. Januar 2013)

Ok. Ich hoffe du bleibst uns dennoch hier erhalten 

Und, wie fährt sichs?


----------



## marco2 (5. Januar 2013)

Ich denke mal, dass ich in Zukunft recht wenig im Nicolaiforum unterwegs sein werde, da ich ja keines mehr fahre, aufbaue oder fotografiere. Vielleicht kommt ja bald die große Reue und ich order ein neues Ion 16. Mein Helius war ja schon genial, aber für das, was ich fahre wollte ich ein wenig abrüsten: weniger Gewicht, etwas weniger Federweg. 

Das Ibis ist ziemlich gegensätzlich zum Helius: Wesentlich spritziger und pedaliert sich besser. Dafür ist es auch weniger satt. Springt besser, bügelt weniger. Tolles Bike auf jeden Fall. Und was die Form angeht, auch gänzlich anders. Statt runden Rohren, Frästeilen und markanten Schweissnähten gibt es jetzt Carbon Monocoque. Veränderung kann auch mal interessant sein.


----------



## RolandMC (5. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> und der ODI schriftzug erst.



Klar da kommts drauf an.


----------



## RolandMC (5. Januar 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ist das Regal nicht auch von IKEA?



Auch das ist wichtig.


----------



## Martin1508 (5. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Auch das ist wichtig.



Alles nur Spass. Bei mir im Keller stehen Metallregale. Also, ich darf garnicht reden. Deswegen habe ich eingangs auch gesagt: " Jeder nach seiner Couleur."

Das einzige was ich halt echt wichtig finde, ist die hintere Bremsleitung. Ist nen echter Astfaenger. 

Ride on.

Gruesse


----------



## RolandMC (5. Januar 2013)

Das war ein Raum in dem die Öltanks unseres anderen Hauses standen, den habe ich erst kürzlich ausgeräumt und gestrichen, damit mein ganzes Bikezeugs darin Platz findet. Wenn da 2-3 "Billigregale" drinstehen dann finde ich das mehr als in Ordnung. 
Mit der hinteren Bremse hast du natürlich recht, das werde ich auch schnell ändern.
Das der ODI Schriftzug nicht gerade steht, geht mir hingegen ziemlich am A..... vorbei.

VG
Roland



Martin1508 schrieb:


> Alles nur Spass. Bei mir im Keller stehen Metallregale. Also, ich darf garnicht reden. Deswegen habe ich eingangs auch gesagt: " Jeder nach seiner Couleur."
> 
> Das einzige was ich halt echt wichtig finde, ist die hintere Bremsleitung. Ist nen echter Astfaenger.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (5. Januar 2013)

der odi schriftzug hat absolut waagerecht zu sein


----------



## HTWolfi (5. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das der ODI Schriftzug nicht gerade steht, geht mir hingegen ziemlich am A..... vorbei.



Auf den ersten Blick habe ich mir auch gedacht, der ODI Schriftzug ist nicht ordentlich ausgerichtet. 
Beim zweiten Blick konnte ich aber erkennen, dass er an Stufen und Steilabfahrten optimal passen sollte. 
Ist wohl schon dein Setup fürs Bike-Boulder-Gebiet im Fichtel. 

Also ihr Nörgler, bitte die ersten Actionfotos abwarten


----------



## Spletti (5. Januar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick habe ich mir auch gedacht, der ODI Schriftzug ist nicht ordentlich ausgerichtet.
> Beim zweiten Blick konnte ich aber erkennen, dass er an Stufen und Steilabfahrten optimal passen sollte.
> Ist wohl schon dein Setup fürs Bike-Boulder-Gebiet im Fichtel.
> 
> Also ihr Nörgler, bitte die ersten Actionfotos abwarten


 
haha genau


----------



## stuk (5. Januar 2013)

marco2 schrieb:


> Das Ibis ist ziemlich gegensätzlich zum Helius: Wesentlich spritziger und pedaliert sich besser. Dafür ist es auch weniger satt. Springt besser, bügelt weniger. Tolles Bike auf jeden Fall. Und was die Form angeht, auch gänzlich anders. Statt runden Rohren, Frästeilen und markanten Schweissnähten gibt es jetzt Carbon Monocoque. Veränderung kann auch mal interessant sein.



das Helius kann man je nach Dämpferaufhängung auch spritziger, direkter und sprungfreudig (2. Loch von oben) hinbekommen oder eben als Bügeleisen im oberen Loch...

Viel spaß mit dem Ibis, ich mag die Form

nochmal zu dem Blauen/raw:
irgendwie sieht mir das Blau dunkler aus als sonst beim Blauelox. ist das so?
Sieht auf jedenfall gut aus.


----------



## marco2 (5. Januar 2013)

Nee, das ist nicht dunkler. Es hängt nur stark von der Lichteinstrahlung ab. In meinem Fotoalbum ist noch ein altes Bild von dem Rahmen draussen, da erscheint er viel heller. 

Weiß ich natürlich, dass das Helius im Federweg verstellbar ist. Aber das DW-Link gibt auch ein anderes Felling als FSR. Jetzt gibt es halt mal Ibis. Wenn schon anders, dann ganz.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick habe ich mir auch gedacht, der ODI Schriftzug ist nicht ordentlich ausgerichtet.
> Beim zweiten Blick konnte ich aber erkennen, dass er an Stufen und Steilabfahrten optimal passen sollte.
> Ist wohl schon dein Setup fürs Bike-Boulder-Gebiet im Fichtel.
> 
> Also ihr Nörgler, bitte die ersten Actionfotos abwarten



Eben, da hat der Roland ja schon einen Gradmesser für sein zu erreichendes Ziel

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Januar 2013)

Jörg, welches Modell vom Monarch genau hast Du im Nucleon nochmal?


----------



## RolandMC (6. Januar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick habe ich mir auch gedacht, der ODI Schriftzug ist nicht ordentlich ausgerichtet.
> Beim zweiten Blick konnte ich aber erkennen, dass er an Stufen und Steilabfahrten optimal passen sollte.
> Ist wohl schon dein Setup fÃ¼rs Bike-Boulder-Gebiet im Fichtel.
> 
> Also ihr NÃ¶rgler, bitte die ersten Actionfotos abwarten â¦


Hab heute am M. Block den Schriftzug fast gerade gehabt. Leider ohne Foto (Wetter)


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab heute am M. Block den Schriftzug fast gerade gehabt. Leider ohne Foto (Wetter)



Kann ja jeder behaupten. Wir wollen Beweise hier im Forum sehen


 @Ferkelmann: Monarch Plus RC3 M/M


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ambixal (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
weiss jemand wie sich beim Helius FR von 07 der LW verstellt, wenn man den dämpfer weiter vorne bzw. hinten montiert? wie weit kommt dabei das tretlager nach unten?
und wie postet man hier die fotos im text???
Danke


----------



## ambixal (12. Januar 2013)




----------



## trailterror (12. Januar 2013)

Schönes bike


----------



## barbarissima (13. Januar 2013)

ambixal schrieb:


> ...und wie postet man hier die fotos im text???
> Danke


Foto ins Album hochladen, im Album "einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML" anklicken, BBCode kopieren und in Beitrag einfügen - bingo


----------



## Joshua60 (13. Januar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> der odi schriftzug hat absolut waagerecht zu sein






Laubnadelmatscheis AM Helius von JoshuaXo auf Flickr

Bei mir ist der Schriftzug ja auch schief


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2013)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Laubnadelmatscheis AM Heilius von JoshuaXo auf Flickr
> 
> Bei mir ist der Schriftzug ja auch schief



Bei dir ist der Schriftzug aber im fast exakten Winkel zum Oberrohr
Der RolandMC hat halt net soviel Ahnung was Schönheit im Detail bedeutet. Is so a Frangge, die ham sogar a eigene Schrifd

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (13. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei dir ist der Schriftzug aber im fast exakten Winkel zum Oberrohr
> [...]
> G.



Jetzt, wo Du es sagst, ich glaube, der Guru hat sogar absichtlich noch 2 Grad nach vorne gedreht, damit das Baik noch dynamischer daherkommt 
Hinten suche ich in der Tat noch ein Reverb-verträgliches Schmutzpaddel und ein beheizbarer Umwerfer wäre auch gut gewesen


----------



## Spletti (13. Januar 2013)

dein apfel-grün fetzt!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. Januar 2013)

Erstaunlich dass solche Kleinigkeiten ins Auge fallen, sich aber niemand über die Schutzbleche beschwert. Ich wurde damals mit meinem hinteren immer "dodaal feddich" gemacht...


----------



## Dutshlander (13. Januar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Erstaunlich dass solche Kleinigkeiten ins Auge fallen, sich aber niemand über die Schutzbleche beschwert. Ich wurde damals mit meinem hinteren immer "dodaal feddich" gemacht...


tsja wenn 2 das gleiche tun........


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2013)

So grobe Verstöße wie das Schutzblech muß man ja garnicht bereden, die erkennt ja sowieso jeder selber

G.


----------



## stuk (13. Januar 2013)

wenn die karre so eingesaut ist dürfen doch auch schutzbleche dran


----------



## Holland (13. Januar 2013)

Grüße von Halde Nicolai! (aka Haniel)





Gruss
Holland.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2013)

ahhh geil... und grüne extra-love pfeiler. 

wann warste oben ?


----------



## Holland (13. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wann warste oben ?



Yesterday. War leider recht überlaufen...


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## pillehille (16. Januar 2013)

das Gute Helius nach der WinterDiät 
mit Gabel, LRS und Schaltung ist knapp ein Kilo runter

bin mir noch unschlüssig ob Decals drauf kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (16. Januar 2013)

decals würden gut aussehen!
vielleicht in weiß rot.

schöner Aufbau


----------



## stuk (16. Januar 2013)

sehr schönes FR
decals in schwarz-weiss (masch.-bau)?


----------



## Midgetman (16. Januar 2013)

Also ich find's auch so sehr cool. Sieht man ja, womit man es zu tun hat.


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Januar 2013)

Wenn Decals, dann Maschinenbau 
Schönes FR


----------



## Kuwahades (17. Januar 2013)

ne so lassen !
Porno wäre nur noch rot eloxierte Einstellknöpfe am Dämpfer


----------



## pillehille (17. Januar 2013)

Merci,
wenn ich zeit habe wird mal mit den Decal-Farben experimentiert.
vllt weiß auf weiß ;-)


----------



## Kuwahades (17. Januar 2013)




----------



## poldi222 (17. Januar 2013)

Hier mein CC


----------



## acid-driver (17. Januar 2013)

schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poldi222 (18. Januar 2013)

Nochmal in groß




Hab den Rahmen erst gestern erhalten. An den Decals muß ich definitiv noch etwas machen.

Aber dein schwarzes ist ein/mein Traum. Gefällt mir sehr


----------



## aka (18. Januar 2013)

Schoen! 
Eventuell noch den Aufkleber vom Monarchen entfernen.
Faehrst du vorne mit 150mm? Ist das nicht zu viel?


----------



## poldi222 (18. Januar 2013)

Ja, hab ich gestern so eingebaut und noch nicht gefahren. Ist ja die 2step 120/150. Der Rahmen hat einen empfohlenen Gabelfederweg von 120-140. So schlimm bin ich auch (noch?) nicht unterwegs, die 10mm. Findest Du das zuviel?

Schön wäre am Dämpfer der Aufkleber in grau!!! Aber ganz ohne, weiß nicht.


----------



## Midgetman (18. Januar 2013)

Also ich glaube ja weniger, dass es Dir da gleich das Steuerrohr abreißt, aber ob's der Geometrie zuträglich ist, ist eine ganz andere Frage. Ich habe ein Nonius mit ähnlichem Federweg und Geometrie und mehr als 140mm würde ich da wirklich nicht fahren wollen, selbst wenn's der Rahmen aushielte.


----------



## poldi222 (18. Januar 2013)

Kann ja die Forke auf 120 einstellen und dann hätte ich vorn/hinten 120. Oder hinten auf 138 (Oberstes Loch)? 

Ich habe hier schon oft gelesen das einige dieses CC mit 150 fahren und zufrieden sind?!?!. Naja, dank des 2step hat man ja die wahl. Aber 120 finde ich auch schon ausreichend.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2013)

Wenn man überhaupt über den einen cm Federweg reden muß , dann wirds bergab der Geo auf jedenfall förderlich sein und bergauf kann er ja absenken....und auf der Ebenen wird entspannter.

Außerdem müßte man von Nicolais Seite aus, wenn es denn so tragisch wäre, dann auch noch einen max. Druck oder Mindestsag von Luftgageln vorgeben bzw. vorschreiben

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (18. Januar 2013)

Sehe ich genauso. Ich fahre mein CC auch mit ner 150mm Revelation... aber selbst unbelastet steht die Gabel maximal 140 mm hoch, wenn ich den negativen Luftdruck so aendere, dass sie hoeher steht, spricht sie absolut bescheiden an.


----------



## poldi222 (18. Januar 2013)

Ja, ich sehe das auch ganz entspannt. Und ja, entspannter auf Ebene!


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Januar 2013)

aka schrieb:


> Schoen!
> Eventuell noch den Aufkleber vom Monarchen entfernen.
> Faehrst du vorne mit 150mm? Ist das nicht zu viel?


 
Dämpferaufkleber ab? Also ab so einem Punkt wird Cleanoptik albern.


----------



## poldi222 (18. Januar 2013)

Jepp. Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## aka (18. Januar 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Dämpferaufkleber ab? Also ab so einem Punkt wird Cleanoptik albern.



Albern oder nicht ist Geschmackssache, kann jeder machen wie er will.
Der Aufwand ist minimal und eliminiert die vielen roten kleckse, ich faende es konsequent.
Besser ist sicher, es mit schlamm einfach so einzusauen dass man das nicht mehr sieht


----------



## aka (18. Januar 2013)

Meine Frage wegen der Gabellaenge war weniger wegen Garantie oder Haltbarkeit, sondern eher, obs fuer die Geometrie nicht zu viel ist. Das Tretlager am CC finde ich eher hoch.
Meine Erfahrungen mit dem CC sind mit einer 130mm Gabel und ich finde die sehr passend, wenn ich mir vorstelle dass die nochmals ca. 3 2cm laenger waere ... aber Versuch macht klug.


----------



## poldi222 (18. Januar 2013)

Hey, ihr habt Beide recht!!!
Albern ist es schon die jetzt abzunehmen 
Und das rot verursacht schon gewissen Augenschmerz 
Aber eher kaufe ich mir dann einen anderen Dämpfer. Ich habe diesen doch erst seit gestern. Ich habe noch nicht einmal auf dem Radl gesessen


----------



## guru39 (18. Januar 2013)

Des bissl rot is doch net schlimm


----------



## poldi222 (18. Januar 2013)

Schraube Ahead-Kappe, Flaschenhalter 2x und die Rebound Schraube sind rot elox


----------



## pfalz (18. Januar 2013)

Schön isses geworden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poldi222 (18. Januar 2013)

Ich danke dir


----------



## Harry-88 (19. Januar 2013)

180mm und kein afr rohr ? wie macht sich er LW ?


----------



## c_w (20. Januar 2013)

Sorry, aber... Hinweise auf Verkäufe gehören hier nicht... und dann das ganze mehrfach zu posten grenzt dann schon an Dreistigkeit ^^


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Januar 2013)

Schneemobil


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Januar 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Schneemobil


Schnee "Panzer" genau das Richtige bei diesem Wetter


----------



## der-gute (20. Januar 2013)

du kennst auch nur noch einen Kommentar 



Dutshlander schrieb:


> Schöner Panzer genau richtig für dieses Wetter


----------



## Boondog (20. Januar 2013)

Na dann zeig ich mal meinen Schnee Panzer Light


----------



## barbarissima (20. Januar 2013)

Wow, sehr schön  Was wiegt es denn? Und was sind das für Pedale? Ich glaube, die möchte ich auch


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Januar 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> du kennst auch nur noch einen Kommentar


nö, ander auch, siehe             #*4809 *
*@*Boondog nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boondog (20. Januar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wow, sehr schön  Was wiegt es denn? Und was sind das für Pedale? Ich glaube, die möchte ich auch



Danke....
11,98Kg
Das sind HT Comonents ME01


----------



## Green Epic (20. Januar 2013)

Sieht Klasse ausund das Gewicht ist Top


----------



## Midgetman (20. Januar 2013)

+1


----------



## NoStyle (20. Januar 2013)

Boondog, ist Deins das neue Nicolai TR? Lecker lecker ...


----------



## kephren23 (21. Januar 2013)

Tb


----------



## nicolai.fan (21. Januar 2013)

Hier der Rahmen solo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (21. Januar 2013)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Hier der Rahmen solo



Schönes Dingen 
Was sind denn das für Umlenkhebel? Ist das eine Sonderanfertigung? Meine sehen irgendwie anders aus...


----------



## nicolai.fan (21. Januar 2013)

Ist keine Sonderanfertigung Umlenkhebel sind Standard beim Helius TB


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (21. Januar 2013)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Ist keine Sonderanfertigung Umlenkhebel sind Standard beim Helius TB



Aber noch nicht lange, oder? Habe mein Helius im Augsut 2012 bekommen...


----------



## nicolai.fan (21. Januar 2013)

Deins wird auch kein TB sein nur das TB hat diese Hebel


----------



## Boondog (21. Januar 2013)

Im August 2012 wurden noch keine TB´s ausgeliefert...
meins sollte eines der ertsen sein


----------



## goegolo (21. Januar 2013)

@Boondog: Sehr geiles TB mit noch reichlich Gewichtsreserven!


----------



## PiR4Te (21. Januar 2013)

Wo gibts denn da Gewichtsreserven? Sram XX, Reifen leicht, Gabel leicht, Bremse leicht...


----------



## Dease (21. Januar 2013)

@Boondog: Feines Gerät.  Viel Spaß damit


----------



## goegolo (21. Januar 2013)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn da Gewichtsreserven? Sram XX, Reifen leicht, Gabel leicht, Bremse leicht...



Sattelstütze, Gabelschaft, Naben, Kettenführung, ...


----------



## Boondog (21. Januar 2013)

goegolo schrieb:


> Sattelstütze, Gabelschaft, Naben, Kettenführung, ...



Bei den Naben geb ich Dir evtl Recht, aber ich bin Hope Fan

-Gabelschaft wird nach ausgiebeigen Testrunden angepasst.
- Sattelstütze ist dem Fahrspaß geschuldet, und bei dem mehrwert an          Fahrqualität auf den Trails nehm ich das Mehrgewicht in kauf. 
   (mit P6 und SLR komm ich auf 11,45kg)
- ebenso seh ich das mit der KeFü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (21. Januar 2013)

Boondog schrieb:


> Bei den Naben geb ich Dir evtl Recht, aber ich bin Hope Fan...



Ich auch, soll keine Kritik sein


----------



## Nippes80 (21. Januar 2013)

Kann mir einer erklären warum beim Helius AM auf der N HP kein Ausfräsung (Loch) in der Kettenstrebe ist (Drehbunkt nähe Tretlager)...wenn man dann die Helius AM Bilder durchklickt ist bei der Detailaufnahme das Loch wieder da. So wie ich das sehe gibt es doch seit 2011 keine Unterschiede zum 2013er AM oder?

http://www.nicolai.net/22-0-Helius+AM.html


----------



## trailterror (21. Januar 2013)

Doch; ab dem 2012er AM gabs ne neue Strebe, eine DM umwerfer kompatible strebe.


----------



## acid-driver (21. Januar 2013)

ich denke, das loch ist der direct-mount aufnahme geschuldet


----------



## stasi (21. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## kephren23 (21. Januar 2013)

Boondog schrieb:


> Bei den Naben geb ich Dir evtl Recht, aber ich bin Hope Fan
> 
> -Gabelschaft wird nach ausgiebeigen Testrunden angepasst.
> - Sattelstütze ist dem Fahrspaß geschuldet, und bei dem mehrwert an          Fahrqualität auf den Trails nehm ich das Mehrgewicht in kauf.
> ...



Mit Gabel und Dämpfer entlacken, Stahlschrauben gegen Titan/Aluschrauben ersetzen sind auch nochmal fast 100g möglich.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (21. Januar 2013)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Deins wird auch kein TB sein nur das TB hat diese Hebel


Was ist ein TB? Sagt mir nix...

Das ist mein Haufen...


----------



## nicolai.fan (21. Januar 2013)

Du hast ein Helius AM 

Link zum Helius TB
http://www.nicolai.net/173-0-Helius+TB.html?


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (21. Januar 2013)

Alles klar... Das TB kannte ich noch gar nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (22. Januar 2013)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Du hast ein Helius AM
> 
> Link zum Helius TB
> http://www.nicolai.net/173-0-Helius+TB.html?



Ändert mal bitte das "reubert in räubert bzw raeubert" in der Produktbeschriebung.


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Januar 2013)

Ändere mal Produktbeschriebung in ...beschreibung 

Fehler passieren jedem, eine kurze Email wäre eventl. der bessere Weg als über das Forum, auch weil völlig OT.


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (22. Januar 2013)

Ich dacht nur Nicolai Fan, sei einer der Nicolaijaner. An wen schick man denn so eine Mail? Les mich hier gerad erst ein.

Ich beschr*ie*b doch den Fehler


----------



## stuk (22. Januar 2013)

es sei denn es kommt vom reuber......


----------



## onkel2306 (22. Januar 2013)

Demnächst in Ihrer Helius-Galerie...  







PS: Fall's jemand seinen schwarzen Helius-AFR Rahmen  in M gegen einen weißen tauschen würde, bitte melden, solange ich das Rad noch nicht Aufgebaut habe


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Januar 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> PS: Fall's jemand seinen schwarzen Helius-AFR Rahmen in M gegen einen weißen tauschen würde, bitte melden, solange ich das Rad noch nicht Aufgebaut habe



Das ist ein Scherz, oder? Das wird doch mördergeil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (22. Januar 2013)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Das ist ein Scherz, oder? Das wird doch mördergeil!



Naja, mal schauen - ich hoffe doch. Aber mein Traum ist ein schwarz eloxierter (zur Not auch lackierter) Rahmen mit rotem Extra Love :-D

Bremsen kommen The One mit rot eloxierten Teilen dran. Steuersatz wird Acros AH-15 in rot. Hat leider heute gefehlt aber ich konnt es nicht erwarten so ne Collage zu machen


----------



## Dease (22. Januar 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Naja, mal schauen - ich hoffe doch. Aber mein Traum ist ein schwarz eloxierter (zur Not auch lackierter) Rahmen mit rotem Extra Love :-D
> 
> Bremsen kommen The One mit rot eloxierten Teilen dran. Steuersatz wird Acros AH-15 in rot. Hat leider heute gefehlt aber ich konnt es nicht erwarten so ne Collage zu machen



Schwaz-Elox fährt doch zu Hauf rum. Find das weiße Teil cool. Bin gespannt auf die zusammen gesetzte Collage


----------



## chris12 (22. Januar 2013)

weiss mit rot ist doch super. anlagen dazu hatte mein trombone damals schon.
(siehe mein album)


----------



## onkel2306 (23. Januar 2013)

Ob das nun jeder fährt oder nicht ist mir persönlich egal - ich find schwarz eloxiert einfach schlicht und verdammt geil. Deswegen war es auch schwer mich vom Torque zu trennen. Aber das das AFR ist einfach für meinen Einstazbereich besser geeignet und da war halt grad nen gutes Angebot mit dem weißen Rahmen 

Nichts desto trotz gefällt mir das weiß auch sehr sehr gut.


----------



## okk1980 (23. Januar 2013)

Der weiß rote Rahmen erinnert mich an meins  
Bisher hab ich die Bremsen gegen Hope m4 Bloody Mary getauscht und morgen kommt eine rot eloxierte Rohloff Coladose  rein 

Nachteil ist das der weiße Rahmen richtig dreckig aussieht bei Marschrouten


----------



## Famulus36 (23. Januar 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Ob das nun jeder fährt oder nicht ist mir persönlich egal - ich find schwarz eloxiert einfach schlicht und verdammt geil. Deswegen war es auch schwer mich vom Torque zu trennen. Aber das das AFR ist einfach für meinen Einstazbereich besser geeignet...


Torque! Ist doch grundsätzlich ähnlich einsetzbar wie ein AFR, oder? Ich wechsle dieses Jahr auch vom Torque auf ein Helius ST.


----------



## onkel2306 (23. Januar 2013)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Torque! Ist doch grundsätzlich ähnlich einsetzbar wie ein AFR, oder? Ich wechsle dieses Jahr auch vom Torque auf ein Helius ST.



Jaein - war keine FRX Torque, sondern ein Alpinist Rahmen. Zudem hatte ich Angst das mir dei 180mm nicht reichen - rein vom Kopf. Und da ist das AFR mit 197 dann nen zacken schluckfreudiger. Zumindest hoffe ich das. Zudem macht es einen deutlich stabileren Eindruck.


----------



## Famulus36 (23. Januar 2013)

Ok, dann machst du mit dem Teil wohl andere Sachen als ich.
Hab noch das "alte" Torque mit 165mm hinten, und die reichen mir bislang. Werd das ST auch hinten nur mit 180 fahren. Zur Stabilität: Kennst du jemanden, der ein Torque kaputt gekriegt hat?  Ich wechsle ehrlichgesagt nur wegen diesem "Habenwill"...


----------



## onkel2306 (23. Januar 2013)

Naja, kennen tu ich da keinen. Aber ein Torque Alpinist ist meines erachtens nach auf ein anderes Einsatzgebiet abgestimmt als das AFR. Und ehrlich gesagt traue cih dem AFR >3m Drops eher zu als dem Torque.


----------



## stuk (23. Januar 2013)

okk1980 schrieb:


> Der weiß rote Rahmen erinnert mich an meins  Anhang anzeigen 244573
> Bisher hab ich die Bremsen gegen Hope m4 Bloody Mary getauscht und morgen kommt eine rot eloxierte Rohloff Coladose  rein Anhang anzeigen 244574
> 
> Nachteil ist das der weiße Rahmen richtig dreckig aussieht bei Marschrouten



sieht aus als ob das von meinem dealer aus DU stammt?
schön find ich es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nippes80 (24. Januar 2013)

Ist das hier M oder L?




kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Na am besten rot-weiss für den Eidgenossen...


----------



## Martin1508 (24. Januar 2013)

Moin,

ich glaube, dass ist der Hobel auf dem ich 2011 in Willingen ne Probefahrt gemacht habe. Meines Wissens nach war das ein Medium und wenn ich mir das Sattelrohr so anschaue, bin ich mir sicher, dass es Medium ist.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## guru39 (26. Januar 2013)




----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Januar 2013)

Immer diese unterschwellige Schleichwerbung...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Januar 2013)

Heute auch mal im Schnee gespielt. Teilweise fies glatt aber alles gut gegangen.


----------



## Spletti (26. Januar 2013)

man man man !


----------



## onkel2306 (26. Januar 2013)

Die einen nennen es Spam, die anderen Kunst - ich hab nun auch Bremse und Steuersatz. Hier also die Finale Version 







Rahmen: Nicolai Helius AFR 2010
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid R2C 2012
Gabel: Rock Shox Totem RC2 DH
Steuersatz: Acros AH-15
Felgen: NoTubes ZTR Flow EX
Naben: Hope Pro 2 Evo
Reifen: Schwalbe Hans Dampf Evo Tubeless
Lenker: Azonic Double Wall
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller
Bremse: Formula The One 2012 (203/180)
Shifter: Sram X9 (2x10)
Kurbel: Sram X9
Schaltwerk: Sram X9 (Mid-Cage)
Umwerfer: Shimano XT FD-M770
Kassette: Sram PG-1070 (11-36)
Kette: Sram PC-1091 
Kettenführung: Blackspire Stinger
Pedale: XLC PD-09


Wo ich beim Gewicht landen werden kann ich schwer abschätzen - ich hoffe auf <16,5kg zu kommen. ist das realistisch? Was tippt tipt ihr?


edit:

Mal fix Teile bis 250g gewogen und den Rest gegoogelt bzw. überschlagen:


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Januar 2013)

@onkel

Eigentlich ganz nett mit dem grünen Flokati drunter. Auch die paar unterschiedlichen Farbabweichungen von selbigem. Tech-Mix-Collage
Die Abstände zwischen den Bildern könnte konsequenter gleich sein, da hast Du etwas geschludert...


----------



## onkel2306 (26. Januar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> @_onkel_
> 
> Eigentlich ganz nett mit dem grünen Flokati drunter. Auch die paar unterschiedlichen Farbabweichungen von selbigem. Tech-Mix-Collage
> Die Abstände zwischen den Bildern könnte konsequenter gleich sein, da hast Du etwas geschludert...




Die Nächste Collage ist dann vom Aufgebauten Rad - dann geb ich mir nochmal mehr mühe. Es tut mir leid, wenn es deinen Anforderungen nicht gerecht wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (26. Januar 2013)

@onkel2306
denke die Hansdampf sind schwerer oder nicht?

Tippe auf 16,8kg fahrfertig


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Januar 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Die Nächste Collage ist dann vom Aufgebauten Rad - dann geb ich mir nochmal mehr mühe. Es tut mir leid, wenn es deinen Anforderungen nicht gerecht wurde



Berufskrankheit, arbeite freiberuflich als ähhh, neudeutsch: "Motion Designer"...
Aber es geht ja ums Bike...


----------



## stuk (26. Januar 2013)

@ onkel: willst Du 3fach am AFR fahren? ich bin ja da schon mit dem AM ne Seltenheit
Und hast Du dafür den Umwerferturm? Am Sitzrohr dürfte das nicht klappen.....


----------



## Luke-VTT (26. Januar 2013)

3fach wird auch mit der KeFü nicht gehen. Abgesehen davon, daß es wahrscheinlich auch nicht so mega sinnig ist.


----------



## onkel2306 (26. Januar 2013)

Nee, große Kettenblatt wird gegen einen Bash getauscht. Umwerfer montiere ich mit einer E-Type Platte.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. Januar 2013)

@onkel: kannst du was zu den Pedalen sagen?ich hab mir die gleichen bestellt,da sie mir optisch und vom Gewicht her zugesagt haben und 34 euro nicht zu teuer waren!taugen die was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (26. Januar 2013)

hat der rahmen denn das gewinde für die etype schraube? eher nicht oder?


----------



## onkel2306 (26. Januar 2013)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> @_onkel_: kannst du was zu den Pedalen sagen?ich hab mir die gleichen bestellt,da sie mir optisch und vom Gewicht her zugesagt haben und 34 euro nicht zu teuer waren!taugen die was?



Pedale sind nicht der Hit. Denke da werd ich mich auch noch nach was anderem Umschauen. Ich hatte sie letzte Saison gekauft, da cih was rotes, leichtes, günstiges gesucht habe.

Ich persönlich habe das Gefühl, das man einen besseren halt haben könnte. Nun weiß ich aber nicht, in wie fern das bei anderen ausfällt. 

Falls du interesse hast, kann du meine gebrauchen haben ;-)


 @acid-driver Für was braucht man da eine Schraube? wird doch einfach mit am Tretlager montiert?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Januar 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Pedale sind nicht der Hit. Denke da werd ich mich auch noch nach was anderem Umschauen. Ich hatte sie letzte Saison gekauft, da cih was rotes, leichtes, günstiges gesucht habe.
> 
> Ich persönlich habe das Gefühl, das man einen besseren halt haben könnte. Nun weiß ich aber nicht, in wie fern das bei anderen ausfällt.



Ich finde die Blackspire Sub 4 hier ganz OK für Preis/Leistung, wenn man nicht zu breite Füße hat. Gibts auch in Rot oder anderen Farben.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a46777/sub4-cromo-rot.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de

Ich mit meinen 46er bin von den Blackspire auf die DMR Vault  umgestiegen. Sind ein ganzes Stück größer und haben etwas mehr Grip,  wiegen aber auch etwas mehr.


----------



## guru39 (26. Januar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Immer diese unterschwellige Schleichwerbung...



Kannst mich gerne auf deine Ignorier Liste packen


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. Januar 2013)

@onkel! ok...naja hab sie ja schon bestellt!trotzdem Danke


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Januar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Kannst mich gerne auf deine Ignorier Liste packen



Lieber nicht, sonst verpass ich noch ein lustiges Operations-Video...


----------



## acid-driver (27. Januar 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> @_acid-driver_ Für was braucht man da eine Schraube? wird doch einfach mit am Tretlager montiert?



mein letztes rad mit etypeumwerfer (fusion raid) hatte kurz über dem tretlager noch ein gewinde für eine schraube, die beim etype in der regel dabei ist.


----------



## onkel2306 (27. Januar 2013)

Hm, dann hoffe ich das es auch ohne geht... Oder weiß das jemand genau? Sonst muss ich ja doch noch so einen doffen Umwerferturm besorgen.


----------



## Kontragonist (27. Januar 2013)

Nimm den Turm und kÃ¼rz ihn auf das nÃ¶tigste, das E-Type-Zeug ist doch ne klapprige NotlÃ¶sung. OK, ok, der Turm ist auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, aber ich glaube, damit fÃ¤hrst du auf Dauer besser â¦


----------



## onkel2306 (27. Januar 2013)

Also funktioniert es auch ohne Turm und bei dem E-Type ohne diese Ominöse Schraube?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (27. Januar 2013)

kannste ja probieren 
wenn zwei leute dir davon abraten wirds natürlich trotzdem funktionieren


----------



## onkel2306 (27. Januar 2013)

Probieren werde ich es definitiv. So ein Umwerferturm kosten gute 60â¬ extra...

Schaltverhalten soll schwammiger sein und eine Schraube ist nicht zwingend notwendig laut google Suche. Ich werd es also probieren.


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Januar 2013)

Ob es schöner ist, muss man selbst entscheiden.


----------



## onkel2306 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich denke schon. Hast du einen Link?

Aber das ding kommt doch sicher um das Sattelrohr? Dann sollte da doch aber auch der Umerfer direkt daran passen oder nicht? Und das geht ja beim AFR nicht.


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Januar 2013)

K.A. wo es die gibt.
Aber vielleicht geht eine Bastellösung, indem Du an der Platte des Umwerfers ein versetztes Loch bohrst. Ich würde es aber auch nicht tun. entweder Umwerfer am Dom, HS oder komplett ohne.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2013)

E-Type und fertig. Was soll das Gejammer ?


----------



## aka (28. Januar 2013)

E-Type ohne zusaetzliche Befestigung am Rahmen mittels Schraube hat bei mir gar nicht funktioniert...


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2013)

Ich kenne es nur vom Speci Enduro, da geht das einwandfrei.


----------



## onkel2306 (28. Januar 2013)

Ich werde berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Januar 2013)

aka schrieb:


> E-Type ohne zusaetzliche Befestigung am Rahmen mittels Schraube hat bei mir gar nicht funktioniert...



Bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## kawumm (3. Februar 2013)

So nun setze ich meinem ollen Nicolai FR auch noch ein Denkmal, steht zum Verkauf.......... 

Aktuell ist aber noch eine Reverb Sattelstütze verbaut.


----------



## chris12 (3. Februar 2013)

ich habe auch noch so ein olles ding und heute mal ein aktuelles bild gemacht. ich werde es so schnell nicht verkaufen und empfinde das 2007er helius auch mit als das schönste der baureihe.


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Februar 2013)

sowas verkauft man ja auch net !


----------



## okk1980 (4. Februar 2013)

Aktueller Stand meines  Helius AM 2012 mit Hammerschmidt FR (24/38,Nicolai pimp Kit):
Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der hammerschmidt!


----------



## ambixal (4. Februar 2013)

hallo Chris12,
du hast ja die vordere Dämpferaufnahme verschoben. Weisst du wie sich der Lenk/-Sitzwinkel bei zwei Löchern (wie bei deinem Helius FR) nach vorne verändert?
Ich habe das gleiche Bike und mir überlegt das auch zu probieren.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris12 (4. Februar 2013)

hi,

keine ahung, ich habe auch eine totem montiert die eigentlich zu lang ist.

mit dem kleineren federweg hinten und dem vorschieben der dämpferaufnahme ist der lenkwinkel auf jedenfall flacher geworden. du musst auf jedenfall immer prüfen ob der hinterreifen beim vollen einfedern an das sitzrohr kommt oder nicht.

wie ich festgestellt habe hängt die einstellung auch immer von der rahmengröße und auch von den reifen ab. maxxis minion oder highroller bauen z.b. recht niedrig.

geht so auf jedenfall gut vorwärts


----------



## Kuwahades (5. Februar 2013)

ambixal schrieb:


> hallo Chris12,
> du hast ja die vordere Dämpferaufnahme verschoben. Weisst du wie sich der Lenk/-Sitzwinkel bei zwei Löchern (wie bei deinem Helius FR) nach vorne verändert?
> Ich habe das gleiche Bike und mir überlegt das auch zu probieren.
> Gruß



vielleicht hilft dir ja mein Foto weiter ?
http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/3/2/2/3/_/original/Lenkwinkel.jpg?0


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2013)

Aktueller Aufbau





Neu sind Rockshox Monarch und XT 2x10 (24/38 - 11/36) .... konnte mich nicht zu 1x11 durchringen  

Beim Sonnenbaden im Tessin 





Das Argon hat jetzt die 3x9 XTR bekommen


----------



## Kuwahades (6. Februar 2013)

sehr schön


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Februar 2013)

Zurück von der kleinen 20km Powerrunde von Köln über Puhlheim, Golfplatz Widdersdorf und zurück bei bestem Wetter...

Neu ist der Race Face Riser "Stealth" Lenker, der noch von 780mm auf meine Standard-750mm gekürzt wird - ist mir doch zu breit...


----------



## dr.juggles (6. Februar 2013)

@stefan
warum bist du vom vivid air zurück zum monarch plus?

mfg


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2013)

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich war mit dem Vivid Air nie so ganz warm geworden. Da hat mir der Vivid schon besser gefallen, war mir aber auf die Dauer zu schwer. Im Moment fahre ich wieder mehr Touren (habe mir im Sommer beim bergabfahren das Schulterblatt gebrochen) und da finde ich den Monarch sehr geil für. Stürze ich mich wieder mehr bergab kann ich schnell den Vivid Coil einbauen.


----------



## onkel2306 (7. Februar 2013)

Hat denn jemand Interesse an Huber Bushings für Helius AFR? Weiß nicht on bei anderen Helius XX Rahmen die Buchsen gleich wäre.

Speziell geht es darum, dass ich für meinen R2C welche machen lassen werde und ich einen kenne der dies auch machen lässt. Evtl. kommt man ja günstiger weg, wenn man gleich mehrere Buchsen mit den gleichen Abmessungen bestellt.


----------



## Timmy35 (8. Februar 2013)

Hier mal wieder mein Helius FR:







Neu (oder wieder neu drauf) sind die Winterreifen und noch ein paar andere Teile. Und es ist mal wieder sauber.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (8. Februar 2013)

@Timmy:senationell geiles FR! Black beauty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (8. Februar 2013)

Helius FR kann ich auch (wenn auch älter  )


----------



## derAndre (8. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Zurück von der kleinen 20km Powerrunde von Köln über Puhlheim, Golfplatz Widdersdorf und zurück bei bestem Wetter...
> 
> Neu ist der Race Face Riser "Stealth" Lenker, der noch von 780mm auf meine Standard-750mm gekürzt wird - ist mir doch zu breit...



Du fährst ja wie erwartet mittel wenig Federweg. Haste alle Löcher mal durchprobiert? Schreib mal ein bisschen was über die Eindrücke. 172 mm werden mit dem Schutzblech wohl nicht gehen, was.


----------



## michael620 (8. Februar 2013)

Helius FR kann ich auch!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1306297?in=user


----------



## michael620 (8. Februar 2013)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/9w/w9/9ww9bz5vd3jc/large_heliusfr02_2013.jpg?0


----------



## rebirth (8. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand ZUFÄLLIG nen Bild von nem elox-Blauen AM mit weißem Lenker?


----------



## michael620 (8. Februar 2013)




----------



## KHUJAND (8. Februar 2013)

geile karre Micha...


----------



## tommi101 (9. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hat jemand ZUFÄLLIG nen Bild von nem elox-Blauen AM mit weißem Lenker?



Hier fahren eigentlich 98% der Helius Besitzer weisse AM´s mit blauem Lenker....Deine gewünschte Kombination wird meines Wissens nur bei Canyon angeboten


----------



## rebirth (9. Februar 2013)

Canyon hat blau eloxierte rahmen? Das ist neu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (9. Februar 2013)

Braucht man doch echt nicht viel Fantasie, sich einen blau eloxierten Rahmen mit weissem Lenker vorzustellen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Februar 2013)

Wozu will man das überhaupt wissen? Wenn man ein Elox-Bike hat, kauft man sich einfach einen und baut ihn dran???


----------



## hömma (9. Februar 2013)

Hier mal ein Foto von der heutigen schneereichen Hausrunde. Neu sind die Kindshock Lev 150 (geiles Teil), Sudpin 3 Ti Pedalerie und Vector Carbon in 740. Der Vorbau ist provisorisch, da ich momentan mit unterschiedlichen Längen experimentiere.


----------



## rebirth (10. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wozu will man das überhaupt wissen? Wenn man ein Elox-Bike hat, kauft man sich einfach einen und baut ihn dran???



...und verkauft ihn dann für den halben preis, weil es, vielleicht, kakke aussieht 
Ich hab noch kein blaues bike, deswegen kann ich es leider nicht so einfach testen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ...und verkauft ihn dann für den halben preis, weil es, vielleicht, kakke aussieht
> Ich hab noch kein blaues bike, deswegen kann ich es leider nicht so einfach testen



IMHO sieht ein weißer Lenker IMMER Kacke aus...


----------



## barbarissima (10. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> IMHO sieht ein weißer Lenker IMMER Kacke aus...


Aber Blau mit Weiß sieht eigentlich immer richtig gut aus  Vor allem, wenn noch ein bisschen Rot dabei ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (10. Februar 2013)

Weisse Lenker sind genauso "schön" wie weisse Felgen, Federgabeln oder weisse Sattelstützen: :kotz: einfach hässlich! Aber da gehe ich von mir selbst aus, ich mag auch keine weissen Autos, weisse Telefone oder komplett weiss gekleidete Menschen ausserhalb des Tennisplatzes oder fern der Yacht. 

Weiss ist eine Basisfarbe und nur als Akzent oder in Kombination mit dazu passenden Farben erträglich. Vorallem sind weisse Felgen immer dreckig wirkend. Und wer eine weisse Sattelstütze hat kann bereits nach wenigen Verstellungen feststellen wie schmuddelig weiss aussehen kann


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Februar 2013)

Vermutlich sieht man es deshalb auch so selten.

HIER hab ich mal eins entdeckt, nur net blau sondern rot...

http://www.moonglu.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Helius-CC-Roh-1.jpg


----------



## antique (10. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Vermutlich sieht man es deshalb auch so selten.
> 
> HIER hab ich mal eins entdeckt, nur net blau sondern rot...
> 
> http://www.moonglu.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Helius-CC-Roh-1.jpg




Und wie schaut das Radl nach der ersten schlammigen Ausfahrt aus? Weiss mag für Showroom Bikes berechtigt sein - im verwendungsgerechten Einsatz passt weiss einfach nicht rein. Vorallem verfärben sich weisse Bowdenzüge ratzfatz durch Dreck, Schmiermittel und Sonnenlicht. 
Mich erinnert das Radl an weisse Golf I Cabrios aus den 1980er Jahren: Leute wie Sasche Hehn in der Schwarzwaldklinik haben sowas gefahren - und oft nach wenigen Monaten ein neues Auto gekauft  
Die weissen Quartett Cabrios konnten sogar mit weissem Verdeck und weisser Echt/PVC Leder Ausstattung geordert werden: ein weisses Verdeck schaut schon nach wenigen Wochen schmuddelig aus. 

...wills gar nicht sehen wie das Beispielradl nach den ersten Einsätzen ausschaut


----------



## rebirth (10. Februar 2013)

boa is ja krass hier.. will jemand meine weiße lyrik geschenkt?

nur zur info: den weißen lenker hab ich bereits verworfen, glaub der passt nicht so gut zu meinen weißen griffen


----------



## OldSchool (10. Februar 2013)

Was is´n das hier für `ne Sissi Diskussion über Farbe?  

Der eine mag Weiss der andere nicht.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Februar 2013)

Postet man hier nicht seine Bikes um Streicheleinheiten oder Kritik zu bekommen? Mangels Bilder "muss" man halt über Farben diskutieren...


----------



## stuk (10. Februar 2013)

stimmt nicht:weisse Lenker und Felgen sehen klasse aus. Und die Felgen sehen auch im Gebrauch und danach nicht schmutziger aus als Matsch und/oder Staub auf schwarz!!!

was für ein Quatsch hier.......


----------



## barbarissima (10. Februar 2013)

antique schrieb:


> Und wie schaut das Radl nach der ersten schlammigen Ausfahrt aus? Weiss mag für Showroom Bikes berechtigt sein - im verwendungsgerechten Einsatz passt weiss einfach nicht rein. Vorallem verfärben sich weisse Bowdenzüge ratzfatz durch Dreck, Schmiermittel und Sonnenlicht.
> Mich erinnert das Radl an weisse Golf I Cabrios aus den 1980er Jahren: Leute wie Sasche Hehn in der Schwarzwaldklinik haben sowas gefahren - und oft nach wenigen Monaten ein neues Auto gekauft
> Die weissen Quartett Cabrios konnten sogar mit weissem Verdeck und weisser Echt/PVC Leder Ausstattung geordert werden: ein weisses Verdeck schaut schon nach wenigen Wochen schmuddelig aus.
> 
> ...wills gar nicht sehen wie das Beispielradl nach den ersten Einsätzen ausschaut


Weiß ist das neue Schwarz  Da muss man sich nur mal das Helius vom Mzaskar anschauen  Das ist eigentlich nie sauber und sieht trotzdem immer klasse aus  (Sorry Stefan, ich musste mal kurz zwei Bilder ausleihen )


----------



## Dease (10. Februar 2013)

So dreckig sieht der LRS doch gar nicht aus


----------



## richard.a (10. Februar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Weiß ist das neue Schwarz



genau 

und weiß sieht sogar auf schwarz/weiß noch weiß aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (10. Februar 2013)

antique schrieb:


> Weiss ist eine Basisfarbe und nur als Akzent oder in Kombination mit dazu passenden Farben erträglich. Vorallem sind weisse Felgen immer dreckig wirkend.



Ja genau, und nur Schnee und Eis dürfen weiß sein, bla bla bla, was ja nicht der Fall ist. bla bla bla.
Weiß wird auch nicht dreckiger, wie jede andere Farbe auch.

Aber hey wenn man schonmal nen Oberflächen und Farben Spezialist hier hat sollte man seinen Aufbau und  Farbkonzept demnächst vielleicht lieber mit ihm besprechen.

Tolle weiße Helius-Bikes.


----------



## OldSchool (10. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Postet man hier nicht seine Bikes um Streicheleinheiten oder Kritik zu bekommen? Mangels Bilder "muss" man halt über Farben diskutieren...



Nein, man stellt seine Bikes hier ein damit, die anderen sehen was man für einen Schei§ aufgebaut hat, und die sich auch trauen ihre Schrottmühlen einzustellen.


----------



## rebirth (10. Februar 2013)

@OldSchool man meint grad du kommst aus l.bach


----------



## Nippes80 (12. Februar 2013)

Nach einem Jahr Nicolai Abstinenz hier mein Projekt 2013...gestern vor dem Karneval in Köln geflohen und persöhnlich in Lübbrechtsen abgeholt!!!

Nochmal vielen Dank an Vinc für den schönen Einblick in die Firma Nicolai!


----------



## onkel2306 (12. Februar 2013)

Gefällt mir sehr gut!!! Was stellst du dir für eine Gabelfarbe vor?


----------



## Midgetman (12. Februar 2013)

Das sieht vielversprechend aus!


----------



## kephren23 (12. Februar 2013)

Schick! 
Und gleich ne rolle am start falls es feucht wird.

Tip mal auf ne weiße Lyrik?


----------



## Nippes80 (12. Februar 2013)

Es wird fast alles vom einem 2012er Canyon Torque Trailflow übernommen, das aber kaum noch original ist/war.





Neu kommt: Lenker, Reverb, Dämpfer, Sattel, Steuersatz


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Februar 2013)

GEILES TEIL Nippes 



wer noch schnell + günstig einen AM rahmen sucht sollte in meinen bikemarkt schauen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (12. Februar 2013)

ist das bronze nippes oder täuscht es wegem dem licht?


----------



## dr.juggles (13. Februar 2013)

wie kann man sich heutzutage noch so einen veralteten helius AM rahmen holen


----------



## Nippes80 (13. Februar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wie kann man sich heutzutage noch so einen veralteten helius AM rahmen holen



Meine ich da Ironie raus zu hören ??? 



Spletti schrieb:


> ist das bronze nippes oder täuscht es wegem dem licht?



Ist Titan elox!


----------



## tommi101 (13. Februar 2013)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Meine ich da Ironie raus zu hören ???
> 
> 
> 
> Ist Titan elox!



Hast also doch NEU zugeschlagen Sauber! 
 Konntest Du nochmal ein AM probesitzen, bzw. welche Größe ist es jetzt geworden?

Auch wenn weiss nicht so meine Farbe ist, aber zu dem Hinterbau würde wohl eine weisse Gabel am besten passen. Obwohl...vielleicht wirde es dann auch zu viel mit den weissen Crossmax Laufrädern. Na Du machst das schon...
Glückwunsch zum neuen Rahmen!!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. Februar 2013)

Zitat Nicolai zum AM-Rahmen:

In den vier Jahren seit Indienststellung  hat er bei mehreren Megavalanche Rennen Top-Platzierungen eingefahren  und hat dieses Jahr beim Mad East Challenge Enduro Rennen noch einen  deutschen Meistertitel geholt. Technologisch ist das Helius AM also  absolut auf der Höhe der Zeit.


----------



## c_w (13. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Zitat Nicolai zum AM-Rahmen:
> 
> In den vier Jahren seit Indienststellung  hat er bei mehreren Megavalanche Rennen Top-Platzierungen eingefahren  und hat dieses Jahr beim Mad East Challenge Enduro Rennen noch einen  deutschen Meistertitel geholt. Technologisch ist das Helius AM also  absolut auf der Höhe der Zeit.


Und was sagt uns das? Den Katalog koennen wir wohl glaub ich alle selber lesen... und das das von juggles nicht ernst gemeint war, erkennt jawohl ein Blinder.

Muss dieses Thema jetzt immer wieder von nem Helius AM Fahrer aufgewaermt werden, der sich ans Bein gepinkelt fuehlt, weil es was neues gibt?
Mir isses doch auch latte, dass das CC aus dem Programm verschwunden ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## embee (13. Februar 2013)

fertig für 2013. neue Gabel, neuer LRS, neue Reifen, neue Ahead-Kappe


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. Februar 2013)

c_w schrieb:


> Und was sagt uns das? Den Katalog koennen wir wohl glaub ich alle selber lesen... und das das von juggles nicht ernst gemeint war, erkennt jawohl ein Blinder.
> 
> Muss dieses Thema jetzt immer wieder von nem Helius AM Fahrer aufgewaermt werden, der sich ans Bein gepinkelt fuehlt, weil es was neues gibt?
> Mir isses doch auch latte, dass das CC aus dem Programm verschwunden ist...



Hat da jemand schlechte Laune? Ich fühle mich mitnichten ans Bein gepinkelt, da ich ja die freie Wahl hatte zwischen AM und ION 16. Bislang hab ich es nicht bereut. Warum darf ich meiner Freude über ein Helius nicht in der Helius-Galerie mit schönen Zitaten Audruck verleihen? Immerhin bereichere ich den Thread auch mit Bildern...so what?


----------



## geetee1972 (15. Februar 2013)

Hi guys, please forgive my lack of German (maybe someone can translate?) but I thought I would share this with you. It's my second Helius AM. I had the first from 2009 to 2012 and used that as the basis to design this fully tailored one. Biggest change is to drop the BB to +10mm above the axles. 






Frame, Size, & Color: Tailored geometry: 66 HA, 73.5 SA, +10mm BB  drop, 595mm TT, 419mm reach, 430mm ST, zero stack tapered HT, Green  Anodized frame, white levers with green caps and white caps on stays,  Reverb stealth routing, ISCG03, 12mm rear axle, 'GeeTee' stamped on the  chainstay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* Fork: XFusion Vengeance HLR aet to 150mm (545mm A2C)
* Shock, i2i, stroke: Cane Creek Double Barrel 216mmx63mm with RCS Ti spring right for 157mm travel at 30% sag


----------



## NoStyle (15. Februar 2013)

@ geetee1972:
Nothing but amazing! 
I like the Geometry - very similiar to my new Banshee Spitfire, which is a low, slack and aggressive Bike. Well done!


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Februar 2013)

geetee1972 schrieb:


> Hi guys, please forgive my lack of German (maybe someone can translate?)


Hi geetee1972, no problem i think the most here can read english and if not who cares. Can you tell us where you from



geetee1972 schrieb:


> Frame, Size, & Color: Tailored geometry: 66 HA, 73.5 SA, +10mm BB  drop, 595mm TT, 419mm reach, 430mm ST, zero stack tapered HT, Green  Anodized frame, white levers with green caps and white caps on stays,  Reverb stealth routing, ISCG03, 12mm rear axle, 'GeeTee' stamped on the  chainstay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice talor made 
Best Regards from a Dutshman in Germany


----------



## trailterror (15. Februar 2013)

Nice


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Februar 2013)

#4945


----------



## geetee1972 (15. Februar 2013)

> Can you tell us where you from



Of course, I am in England I the south east. We don't have big mountains here but we have a fabulous riding area that's about 30km by 10km and has about eight decent size hills and several hundred km of brilliant woodsy, loamy, technical single track. Plenty of jumps and drops. I ride all over the UK including the Peak District, where I grew up, the Lake District and Wales. I also try to get to the Alps once a year.


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Februar 2013)

awesome helius AM getee

where you the guy over at mtbr forums who saw a picture of my old green/white AM and said its getting his next colourway


----------



## geetee1972 (15. Februar 2013)

I might be. Post a picture of yours again and I'll tell you.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (15. Februar 2013)

it was a picture of a couple 

twins here they are


----------



## geetee1972 (15. Februar 2013)

Yep. They are the bad boy and girl that swung it for me! The other option was a really lovely dizzy camo variant using off white, green and beige with a black ano rear. It belongs to someone in Asia Pac and is somewhere on the blog for attitude bikes.


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Februar 2013)

i know that dizzy camo you´re talking of  it´s called the "greenish dizzler" nice pics on google

have a lot of fun with your new toy


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Februar 2013)

whomp there it is

Hier noch mehr Bilder von dem Geschoss:




































Gruß[/QUOTE]


----------



## kephren23 (16. Februar 2013)

wäre mir nicht in den sinn gekommen das es so gut aussieht, WOW!
das decal passt nur nicht.


----------



## Ducsasch (16. Februar 2013)

das decal passt nur nicht.[/QUOTE]

Warum? Schwarzweiß findet sich doch auch an anderen Stellen des Bikes ... !


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2013)

ich finde auch das die Decals die ganze Sache abrunden. geile Farbe


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Februar 2013)

Hätt´s nicht weiße Decals auf transparent gegeben?
Ansonsten ganz lustige Farbkombi...


----------



## Midgetman (16. Februar 2013)

Mein Ding ist dieses Martialische nicht, aber dies hier finde ich gelungen. Die Decals sind top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (16. Februar 2013)

diese Farbe hatte ich damals auch überlegt.....hatte aber noch rote elox-teile über (passen wohl nicht zum grau/grün-camo) und außerdem hatte ich Angst das man sich zu schnell satt sieht.....so wurde es ein graues.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> whomp there it is
> 
> Hier noch mehr Bilder von dem Geschoss:



is dat nicht aus "fern-ost"


----------



## Kontragonist (16. Februar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> is dat nicht aus "fern-ost"





geetee1972 schrieb:


> () It belongs to someone in Asia Pac and is somewhere on the blog for attitude bikes.





Übrigens nicht meins, diese Militär-Farbpalette und die Maschinenbau-Decals. Aber das darf man ja wie immer selbst entscheiden


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2013)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Übrigens nicht meins, diese Militär-Farbpalette und die Maschinenbau-Decals. Aber das darf man ja wie immer selbst entscheiden



die bauen da viele -N-´s auf,- aber auch viele schrottige Räder...

seltsamer geschmack ?


----------



## dr.juggles (16. Februar 2013)

seltsam diese asiaten, naja wer hunde und katzen isst


----------



## Kontragonist (16. Februar 2013)

Ich verfolge das nicht so genau, aber was ich so aus Asien gesehen hab, war schon oft auch interessant! Und: HundKatzeMaus, EselPferdSau â ist doch schnuppe, wennâs ordentlich frittiert und schÃ¶n lecker ErdnusssoÃe drauf ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (16. Februar 2013)

goil! gut das meine kasse leer ist. jetzt wo mein nucleon immer noch in lübbrechtsen steht könnte ich glatt auf den geschmack kommen.


----------



## Martin1508 (16. Februar 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> goil! gut das meine kasse leer ist. jetzt wo mein nucleon immer noch in lübbrechtsen steht könnte ich glatt auf den geschmack kommen.



Ich finds auch geil

Gruss


----------



## Nippes80 (17. Februar 2013)

Bin heute ein bisschen tätig geworden und habe angefangen das AM aufzubauen....

Bin auf 2 Probleme gestoßen...

1. Habe in den Vivid Air direkt Huber Gleitlager eingebaut und wollte den Dämpfer mit dem original N Rock Shox Einbaukit in den Rahmen einbauen. Jetzt hat der Dämpfer an der oberen Rahmen Aufnahme minimal Axial Spiel! Kann ja eigentlich nicht an dem Gleitlager liegen. Ist das Normal? Oder soll ich nochmal nachmessen und den Rest auch bei Huber bestellen?

2. Dann musste ich feststellen das die Hammerschmitd Montageplatte (da wo der Schaltzug dran ist) so nicht an den Rahmen passt. Weder direkt noch mit der Adapterplatte die bei meinem Torque dabei war. Was brauche ich da? Ich glaube ne Adapterplatte für ISCG 03 richtig? Bekommt man die von N?

THX

Marco


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. Februar 2013)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Bin heute ein bisschen tätig geworden und habe angefangen das AM aufzubauen....
> 
> Bin auf 2 Probleme gestoßen...
> 
> ...



Wenn Du Huber Bushings verwendest, dann musst Du auch die Achsen von Huber verwenden. Die Durchmesser sind hier anders.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Nippes80 (17. Februar 2013)

Aaahhh noch ne kleine Kostprobe!!!


----------



## Nippes80 (17. Februar 2013)

Die 2. Frage hat sich schon beatwortet...den passenden Adapter gibt es bei N!


----------



## Martin1508 (17. Februar 2013)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Bin heute ein bisschen tätig geworden und habe angefangen das AM aufzubauen....
> 
> Bin auf 2 Probleme gestoßen...
> 
> 1. Habe in den Vivid Air direkt Huber Gleitlager eingebaut und wollte den Dämpfer mit dem original N Rock Shox Einbaukit in den Rahmen einbauen. Jetzt hat der Dämpfer an der oberen Rahmen Aufnahme minimal Axial Spiel! Kann ja eigentlich nicht an dem Gleitlager liegen. Ist das Normal? Oder soll ich nochmal nachmessen und den Rest auch bei Huber bestellen?


 
Wenn Huber, dann alles von Huber. Die teile sind super genau aufeinander abgestimmt.

Grüße


----------



## kraftl (18. Februar 2013)

Servus!

Sicherlich nicht das beste Foto - trotzdem, hier mein Helius AC mit einem Schuss AM...






Gruß,

Kraftl


----------



## Midgetman (18. Februar 2013)

Xl?


----------



## kraftl (19. Februar 2013)

Servus!
Yepp, ist ein XL-Rahmen.
Gruß,
Kraftl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (22. Februar 2013)

ist nur die dämpferaufnahme am-inisiert?


----------



## kraftl (22. Februar 2013)

Servus!
Im Groben ja - jedoch kann nicht nur die Aufnahme alleine verwendet werden - heir muss dann ein ganzes AM-Oberrohr rein... 
Gruß,
Kraftl


----------



## RandyAndy (22. Februar 2013)

Cool. Die AM-Dämpferaufnahme gefällt mir besser als die vom AC. Die vom AC sieht ein bissel windig aus


----------



## amajo (24. Februar 2013)

hier mal ein tipp für alle, die auch nach ihrer mountainbike-karriere im pensionsalter noch stilvoll unterwegs sein möchten 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...g-v-d-fa-nicolai/96686398-224-3407?ref=search


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (24. Februar 2013)




----------



## KHUJAND (26. Februar 2013)

^^






in Arbeit.


----------



## kephren23 (26. Februar 2013)

wieder einmal eine hervorragende Arbeit.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> wieder einmal eine hervorragende Arbeit.



bis der rahmen fertig sein wird, vergehen noch einige stunden .


----------



## guru39 (26. Februar 2013)

Du meinst Monate Artur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (27. Februar 2013)

Na, wir einigen uns mal auf Woche(n)


----------



## onkel2306 (28. Februar 2013)

Hier mal schon ein kleiner Vorgeschmack:







Sobald die Huber-Bushings da sind geht es dem Ziel entgegen.

 Um nochmal die Diskussion weiter vorn aufzugreifen wegen dem E-Typ Umwerfer. Sollte es, wie wohl der Großteil meint, nicht so recht funktionieren, werde ich meine Stinger Kettenführung gegen die gleiche mit E-Type Aufnahme tauschen. Das es die damit auch gibt wusste ich nicht und das wird sicherlich die beste Sache sein. Einfach und Praktisch.


----------



## acid-driver (28. Februar 2013)

du könntest dir evtl auch ein blech bauen bzw carbonplatte machen (lassen), die dort wo der umwerferdom angeschraubt wird und mit einer schraube den etype fixiert.


----------



## onkel2306 (28. Februar 2013)

Nee, sowas gebasteltes wird nicht gemacht. 30â¬ fÃ¼r eine Stinger E-Type KettenfÃ¼hrung finde vÃ¶llig ok. Und dann ist da auch alles ordentlich.


----------



## Kontragonist (28. Februar 2013)

Wenn der E-Type-Stinger gut funktioniert, lass es uns wissen  grade die ISCG-05-Version sieht so aus, als wär sie ziemlich steif, vielleicht schaff ich mir so was auch an


----------



## PiR4Te (28. Februar 2013)

saintvsdiabolus schrieb:


>




Sehr schick!!! Sehr cooler Aufbau und Farbcombi!!!! Mal was anderes!!!  

Würd ich glatt nachbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanchoplatinum (28. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> wieder einmal eine hervorragende Arbeit.



Tolle Arbeit, die Lagerpassungen wurden mit Gestrahlt, ne Wurfpassung ist ja auch nicht schlecht. Geht das Lager ja besser rein.


----------



## onkel2306 (28. Februar 2013)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Wenn der E-Type-Stinger gut funktioniert, lass es uns wissen  grade die ISCG-05-Version sieht so aus, als wär sie ziemlich steif, vielleicht schaff ich mir so was auch an




Ist ja im Prinzip die selbe die ich eh dran habe - nur halt dann mit der E-Type Anbringung. Brauchen ja aber ISCG 03 - ist aber von der Grundplatte her meines erachtens nach das gleiche.


----------



## rebirth (1. März 2013)

Ich hab ne e-type zweckentfremdet, steif ist was anderes...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. März 2013)

Warum ist eine "steife" KeFü noch mal wichtig?
Jedes Modell das an der Kurbel/ISCG hängt müsste doch 100x steifer sein als meine c.gude...?? Es sei denn in Kombi mit Bash/Taco...!!??


----------



## Kontragonist (1. März 2013)

Für den Kettenführenden Teil ist mir egal, wie steif die Platte ist, aber der Umwerfer haltende Teil sollte nicht sehr flexibel sein, da schaltet es sich nicht mehr schön


----------



## Luke-VTT (1. März 2013)

Auch der kettenführende Teil sollte steif sein. Ich habe zumindest 2fach Führungen gesehen bzw. gefahren, wo die Führungsplatte so weich war, daß sie sich unter Last nach außen biegt und die Kette aus der Führung rutscht. Nicht schön.


----------



## Martin1508 (1. März 2013)

Die G-Junkies ist richtig steif. 3mm Grundplatte! Super verarbeitet und als ISCG 03 und 05 erhÃ¤ltlich.

GrÃ¼Ãe


[FONT=arial, times new roman]*KettenfÃ¼hrung âZweiGâ*[/FONT]​ 



[FONT=arial, times new roman]*schaltbare KettenfÃ¼hrung fÃ¼r 2 KettenblÃ¤tter zur Montage an der ISCG-Aufnahme des Rahmens*[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=arial, times new roman]*Die KettenfÃ¼hrung "ZweiG" ISCG ist in drei verschiedenen Versionen erhÃ¤ltlich:*[/FONT]
*[FONT=arial, times new roman]â¢ mit Rockring[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, times new roman]â¢ ohne Rockring[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, times new roman]â¢ fÃ¼r Rockring â es kann ein bereits vorhandener Rockring verwendet werden [/FONT]*


----------



## Kontragonist (1. März 2013)

Ideal wÃ¤re eine 2-fach-KettenfÃ¼hrung mit DM- oder E-Type Umwerfermontage und Skid Plate/Takko â ist jemandem so was bekannt?


----------



## onkel2306 (1. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich hab ne e-type zweckentfremdet, steif ist was anderes...



Deine Aussage bringt mir Null. Soll das heißen das die Stinger E-Type nichts taugt oder eine andere?

Bin mit der normalen letzte Saison gut unterwegs gewesen. Einziges manko, und das werde ich nun nach jedem Tag Bikepark prüfen: Die Rolle habe ich zwischen durch verloren. Da hat sich die Schraube über die Tage im Park gelockert.



@ Martin1508 
Die von dir vorgeschlagene kostet leider 100 meine ich mich zu erinnern. Das war die einziege dir cih letztens gefunden habe, bevor mir im Forum die Stinger vorgeschlagen wurden.


Die Blackspire Stinger hat übrigens eine 3mm Grundplatte. (grad nachgemessen)


----------



## Spletti (1. März 2013)

So heute allererste Ausfahrt dieses Jahr und mit dem Nico gehabt und muss schon sagen das Pinion Zeugs is schon cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (1. März 2013)

Sehr schickes Bike! 

Was hast Du denn da für einen Steuersatz drin? Der scheint deutlich flacher zu bauen als meiner.


----------



## kephren23 (1. März 2013)

geile Kiste! schön das Titan-Elox.
Steuersatz sieht nach Cane-Creek Angle set aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2013)

Geile "Farbzusammenstellung" 

G.


----------



## rebirth (1. März 2013)

sorry @onkel2306 dacht wir reden (noch) von der stinger 

ob sie taugt oder nicht kann ich nicht sagen. ich weiß nur das das teil ziemlich weich ist.


----------



## onkel2306 (1. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> sorry @_onkel2306_ dacht wir reden (noch) von der stinger
> 
> ob sie taugt oder nicht kann ich nicht sagen. ich weiß nur das das teil ziemlich weich ist.



Naja, aber wenn hier einer schreibt das die eine mit 3mm Stabil ist, dann ist die Stinger mit ihren 3mm sicherlich weniger Steife - zumindest gehe ich davon aus.

Für was hast du die denn Zweck entfremdet? Falls du diese Zweckentfremdung nicht mehr möchtest - dann sag beischeid


----------



## rebirth (1. März 2013)

Ich nutze das teil als "verlängerung" vom umwerfer leitblech damit mir die kette nicht immer runterfällt. bisher funktionierts  

Ich denke im BM war die tage mal ne stinger für nen 15er. allerdings weiß ich die aufnahme nicht.


----------



## onkel2306 (1. März 2013)

Reicht da nicht eine E-Type Platte oder so  

Leider nur die normale... Aber die scheint keiner zu wollen. Da will meine dann sicher so schnell auch keiner :-D

Ich tu mich so schwer die Stinger einfach nochmal zu bestellen - und das mit der normalen E-Type Montager zu lassen.


----------



## Spletti (1. März 2013)

@Dease

ja, ist ein CC Angleset mit -1,0er Schale...

Wie kannst du aus der Persoektive sehen das der flacher baut? Krass!
Aber das Titan kommt auf Bildern nicht annähernd so rüber wie Orginal wenn ich davor stehe....


----------



## antique (1. März 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> So heute allererste Ausfahrt dieses Jahr und mit dem Nico gehabt und muss schon sagen das Pinion Zeugs is schon cool




Feine Farbkombination - offenbar ist Titan Elox SEHR vielseitig und kann von dezentem Champagnermetallic bis hin zu feldmausgrau unendlich viele Farbvarianten entwickeln. 

Ich persönlich hätte den Rahmen mit mangofarbigen Details vervollständigt - oder ganz heftig krachig-grün ausgewählt 

Gefällt mir gerade wegen dem Pinionantrieb besonders gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. März 2013)

Yupp, sieht richtig gut aus, dezent, edel....

Darf man nach dem zulässigen Gesamt-Gewicht fragen...


----------



## Spletti (1. März 2013)

schätz mal


----------



## hömma (1. März 2013)

Sehr geile Farbzusammenstellung. Würde es "Urban Warfare" nennen.  Als Bildhintergrund würde sich die typische Industrieruinen-Kulisse eignen, die man bei Khujand&Co öfters sieht.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. März 2013)

@Spletti 16,5 kg.


----------



## Spletti (1. März 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Sehr geile Farbzusammenstellung. Würde es "Urban Warfare" nennen.  Als Bildhintergrund würde sich die typische Industrieruinen-Kulisse eignen, die man bei Khujand&Co öfters sieht.



ja genau hab ich auch vor, wenn mal wieder ein paar sonnenstrahlen am start sind mach ich das bei mir auf maloche 

haste recht dat passt gut


----------



## Spletti (1. März 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @_Spletti_ 16,5 kg.



glaub eher 17.....muss morgen abend mal genau wiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (2. März 2013)

ich tippe mal 17,2kg


----------



## Dutshlander (2. März 2013)

antique schrieb:


> offenbar ist Titan Elox SEHR vielseitig und kann von dezentem Champagnermetallic bis hin zu feldmausgrau unendlich viele Farbvarianten entwickeln.


Kommt meine meinung sehr viel auf das Foto-_(und Einstellungen)_ an. 
Bei mir und bei Kollegen, die ein Titan Farbenes Bike haben, sieht es auf manche Bilder sehr unteschiedlich _(als "Live")_ aus


----------



## antique (2. März 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Kommt meine meinung sehr viel auf das Foto-_(und Einstellungen)_ an.
> Bei mir und bei Kollegen, die ein Titan Farbenes Bike haben, sieht es auf manche Bilder sehr unteschiedlich _(als "Live")_ aus



Das ist mir bekannt, ich hab kalibrierte Eizo Monitore am Rechner hängen und gerade deshalb bin ich bei Titanfarbigen Eloxierungen stets auf Neue erstaunt wie vielfältig die Farbe in real wirkt. 
Natürlich spielen Dinge wie Farbmanagment der Kamera (je günstiger die Knipse - desto "bunter" die Ausgabe....), Lichtsituation vor Ort, Einfallwinkel des Lichtes und die Lichtfarbe eine große Rolle. 

Habe mir letztes Jahr bei einem Nicolaihändler sechs verschiedene Rahmen in titanfarbig angeschaut: jeder, wirklich jeder Rahmen hatte eine dezent andere Farbe. 

Ich persönlich tendiere derzeit zu gepulvertem Mausgrau, das ist gleichmässig grau und reproduzierbar. Oder doch ein sattes Orange......


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. März 2013)

Damals hätte ich sehr gerne mein Wildcard in Mago-Yellow (ein Orange-Ton) gehabt, aber da der Rahmen zu 99% ausverkauft und Auslaufmodell war nur noch in schwarz zu haben. Das sieht zwar auch Klasse aus, aber jedes mal wenn ich das Mango-Yellow Wildcard sehe komme ich ins Grübeln....


----------



## KHUJAND (2. März 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> ja genau hab ich auch vor, wenn mal wieder ein paar sonnenstrahlen am start sind mach ich das bei mir auf maloche
> 
> haste recht dat passt gut



wo kommste denn weg ´?


----------



## stuk (2. März 2013)

mausgrau?
mein aircraftgrey-matt lebt auch! 






das titan finde ich auch sehr schick, habe mich aber wegen dem Aufpreis und dem Risiko der Farbabweichung (ersteinmal) dagegen entschieden.


----------



## dr.juggles (2. März 2013)

das pinion am ist der wahnsinn 

beste farbkombo! titan & schwarz!

und die ck naben


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. März 2013)

Mag evtl. mal einer der *ODI Rogue Griffe* Fahrer den Durchmesser der Griffe ausmessen - am besten keine die schon 3 Jahre genutzt und dadurch immer dünner wurden........DANKEEEEE.....


----------



## Dease (3. März 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> @Dease
> 
> ja, ist ein CC Angleset mit -1,0er Schale...
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info!

Bin auch am Überlegen, mein AM etwas flacher zu legen.


----------



## Notyly (3. März 2013)

Hi, 

kann mir bitte jemand die Brems-Leitungslängen V/H bei nem Helius AFR in M mit 180er gabel sagen bzw. ungefähr abschätzen? 

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (3. März 2013)

Habe gestern grob abgemessen und bin bei ~140/160cm +/-5cm rausgekommen. Habe einen 78cm breiten Lenker.


----------



## Notyly (3. März 2013)

Danke!, hast Du die Länge vorne auch noch im Kopf?


----------



## onkel2306 (3. März 2013)

Ach - hab nicht richtig gelesen - du suchst ja Bremsleitungslänge. Das waren die für die Schaltzughüllen...

Ich Messe mal schnell meine.


----------



## Notyly (3. März 2013)

Die Schaltzughüllen helfen mir aber trotzdem auch. Danke!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. März 2013)

Dease schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> 
> Bin auch am Überlegen, mein AM etwas flacher zu legen.



Ich hab im AM ein CC Angle Set drin, allerdings nur mit -0,5.
Reicht mir aber völlig - flacher als 66 Grad brauch ich nicht - wird sonst schnell unhandlich.
Fahre ich jetzt inkl. dem Bike davor seit einem guten Jahr - Null Probleme damit - gänzlich ohne Service, nachfetten etc.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. März 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Als Bildhintergrund würde sich die typische Industrieruinen-Kulisse eignen, die man bei Khujand&Co öfters sieht.


hier


----------



## stuk (3. März 2013)

lohheide?


----------



## onkel2306 (3. März 2013)

Notyly schrieb:


> Die Schaltzughüllen helfen mir aber trotzdem auch. Danke!



Bremsleitung hinten sollte im Prinzip genauso lang sein wie die Zughülle. Bremsleitung vorn ist bei mir 77cm.
 @KHUJAND
 Hast du deine Leitungen mit Schrumpschläuchen verbunden? Gefällt mir wie aufgeräumt das bei dir aussieht!


----------



## Notyly (3. März 2013)

Stimmt, sieht echt aufgeräumt aus...

Ist das ein 1,5" Steuerrohr? Bei mir siehts genau anders rum aus. Dicke 40er Standrohre und 1 1/8" Steuerrohr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Mag evtl. mal einer der *ODI Rogue Griffe* Fahrer den Durchmesser der Griffe ausmessen - am besten keine die schon 3 Jahre genutzt und dadurch immer dünner wurden........DANKEEEEE.....



33,3mm...im Prinzip genau so dick wie die Klemmschellen mit 33mm.

G.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 33,3mm...im Prinzip genau so dick wie die Klemmschellen mit 33mm.
> 
> G.




Super, danke, also kein Unterschied zu den OURY Griffen....ich wollte evtl. doch mal welche ausprobieren, die nen Tacken dünner sind...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Super, danke, also kein Unterschied zu den OURY Griffen....ich wollte evtl. doch mal welche ausprobieren, die nen Tacken dünner sind...



Kommt drauf an welche Oury du meinst. Habs eben mal nachgemessen. Die Originalen zum direkt Aufziehen für den Lenker haben 32mm und die ODI Oury hab tatsächlich auch 33mm.

G.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. März 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> @KHUJAND
> Hast du deine Leitungen mit Schrumpschläuchen verbunden? Gefällt mir wie aufgeräumt das bei dir aussieht!



hab ich schon mehrfach gepostet...  






 @stuk
Heidesee. zw. Bottrop und Oberhausen.


----------



## Timmy35 (3. März 2013)

Aber die idee mit den schrumpfschlauchen ist auch super und müsste mal ausprobiert werden


----------



## onkel2306 (3. März 2013)

Mr fällt aber grad ein, dass man bei Schrumpfschläuchen ja erstmal durch musst... D.h. Ohne die Bremsleitung zu demontieren geht das garnicht.

Ist das ganz normales Schwarzes Tape ja?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. März 2013)

Wird das ganze Kabelgedönse durch das zusammenbinden nicht schwerer und schlackert nachher noch mehr rum?


----------



## stuk (4. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Super, danke, also kein Unterschied zu den OURY Griffen....ich wollte evtl. doch mal welche ausprobieren, die nen Tacken dünner sind...



ich hab die odi troy lee, http://www.google.de/search?q=odi+troy+lee&hl=de&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=T0A0UaGbKcGt4ASWlIGQCA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1396&bih=877

die sind deutlich dünner und super rutschfest.

mfg


----------



## san_andreas (4. März 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Aber die idee mit den schrumpfschlauchen ist auch super und müsste mal ausprobiert werden



Hatte ich früher immer am Bike....funzt super !

Habs nur bei meinem aktuellen Bike vergessen.


----------



## onkel2306 (4. März 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hatte ich früher immer am Bike....funzt super !
> 
> Habs nur bei meinem aktuellen Bike vergessen.



Aber mit Bremsen befüllen erst nach dem Schrumpfschlauch montieren liege ich richtig? Oder übersehe die einfachste Möglichkeit?


----------



## san_andreas (4. März 2013)

Nee, das muß man leider machen.


----------



## onkel2306 (4. März 2013)

Dann werde ich es erstmal mit Tape versuchen. Sieht echt nett aus bei khujand.


Sucht hier evtl. Jemand günstig eine Blackspire Stinger 2-Fachkettenführung? Hab mir die mit E-Type nun bestellt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. März 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> ich hab die odi troy lee, http://www.google.de/search?q=odi+t...Gt4ASWlIGQCA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1396&bih=877
> 
> die sind deutlich dünner und super rutschfest.
> 
> mfg



Vielen Dank für den Tipp, aber ich wollte nur *einen Tacken* dünner, nicht *deutlich* dünner. Immerhin hab ich bei den meisten Handschuhen XL/XXL....


----------



## c_w (4. März 2013)

Was heisst das genau? Die Syntace Screw-on gibt es jetzt auch in 30 mm, zusaetzlich zur alten 33 mm Variante.


----------



## stuk (4. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tipp, aber ich wollte nur *einen Tacken* dünner, nicht *deutlich* dünner. Immerhin hab ich bei den meisten Handschuhen XL/XXL....



Gerne, der acros a grip http://www.google.de/search?q=acros+griffe&hl=de&rls=com.microsoft:*:IE-Address&rlz=1I7ASUS_de&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=xuo0UcegE4PL4ASx3oHYAQ&sqi=2&ved=0CDMQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=766#hl=de&rls=com.microsoft:*%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7ASUS_de&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=acros+a+grip&oq=acros+a+gr&gs_l=img.1.0.0i24.7949.10062.0.12633.4.3.0.1.1.0.142.405.0j3.3.0...0.0...1c.1.5.img.TNMFSgcC-8w&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bvm=bv.43148975,d.bGE&fp=a8cfde03d9d86b78&biw=1600&bih=766liegt genau zwischen meinen troy lee odis und den "normalen" odis. Haben die am Trek meiner Freundin verbaut und sie ist zufrieden, obwohl sie anfangs dünnere haben wollte (gabs aber nicht mit passenden weissen Schellen )


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. März 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> Gerne, der acros a grip



Danke, der sieht gut aus, werd ich mal antesten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (4. März 2013)

Ich fahre den hier, fühlt sich ganz gut an.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. März 2013)

@kephren

Danke aber das ist doch der gleiche => Acros a grip..???!!


----------



## kephren23 (5. März 2013)

ich dachte weil da verschiedene Griff-Layouts zu sehen sind, meins ist etwas weicher als das andere.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. März 2013)

Ok, genau die gleichen von Deinem Bild hab ich auch bei bike-components gesehen, allerdings mit Lock-On Klemmen. Ich vermute mal dass die ODI-Klemmen da nicht passen, oder?


----------



## kephren23 (5. März 2013)

ODI passen nicht!
Cool find ich den Preis und das man die Grifffarbe sowie Klemmenfarbe frei wählen kann.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du meinst Monate Artur








jetzt noch besser alswie NEU !


----------



## guru39 (5. März 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ....... alswie NEU !




hast du einen Volkshochschulen Kurs in Badensisch gemacht???? 

Den brauchst du auch wenn Linda und isch in den Pott kommen


----------



## KHUJAND (5. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> hast du einen Volkshochschulen Kurs in Badensisch gemacht????
> 
> Den brauchst du auch wenn Linda und isch in den Pott kommen



ja wir freuen uns drauf... gibt auch lecka Kuchen.


----------



## stuk (5. März 2013)

schön, wie sah es vorher aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. März 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> schön, wie sah es vorher aus?



OHH Gott... 
 es war kompl. durcheloxiert,-  rot/grün usw.


----------



## kephren23 (5. März 2013)

The Art of RAW


----------



## stuk (5. März 2013)

klasse geworden
wenn mein grau mir mal zu langweilig wird, melde ich mich....


----------



## barbarissima (5. März 2013)

Sieht einwandfrei aus  Wann geht´s weiter 

PS: Ich bewundere deine Geduld


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. März 2013)

Schee is worn....sogar des Rado is entlackt...


----------



## KHUJAND (6. März 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sieht einwandfrei aus  Wann geht´s weiter
> 
> PS: Ich bewundere deine Geduld



Bärbel  is doch nicht meinz... ich fahr elox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (6. März 2013)

Hätte ja sein können, dass noch nicht alle Familienmitglieder mit -N-´s ausgestattet sind und dieser Missstand nun Schritt für Schritt behoben wird


----------



## joonider (6. März 2013)

Dann möchte ich meines auch mal präsentieren, wo es doch fast fertig geworden ist (Sattel wird noch geändert und ich warte auf schwarzglänzende Nicolai Decals). 
Nachdem ich die letzten beiden Jahre mit meinem ION so zufrieden war brauchte dies einen kleinen Bruder.


----------



## RaulEndymion (6. März 2013)

Sehr schönes AM. 
Das Schwarz in Kombination mit Violett und Weiß wirkt toll.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. März 2013)

Schick, aber bleibt die Frage ob ein kleiner Bruder vom ION so ein kurzes Sitzrohr braucht?


----------



## joonider (6. März 2013)

Wenn der Fahrer so kurze Beine hat wie ich schon


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. März 2013)

Alles klar...


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (7. März 2013)

Hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem Helius AC '13 gemacht? Hab bisher nur eins hier im Forum gesehen?  Danke


----------



## trailterror (7. März 2013)

Der gute hat ein 29er, kephrens bessere hälfte bekommt bald eins und irgendjemand hat noch ein 650b


----------



## applelepticer (10. März 2013)

Hey KHUJAND

dein Helium in RAW ist der Hammer!!!! Genau so eins suche ich für mich! Ich bin total begeistert.



> jetzt noch besser alswie NEU !


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (10. März 2013)

Ich bekomm bald ein 650, dann kann ich berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (10. März 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Der gute hat ein 29er, kephrens bessere hälfte bekommt bald eins und irgendjemand hat noch ein 650b



jo eigentlich sollte es schon da sein, aber dauert wohl noch 4 Wochen. das wetter spielt ehh nicht mit. es kommen dann auch sicher einige Erfahrungen.


----------



## onkel2306 (13. März 2013)

So... Ich habe seit gestern erste - negative - Erfahrungen zur Stinger E-Type sammeln können. 

Fazit: Kann man nicht nutzen. 

Die Kappe des Hauptschwingenlager oder wie es heißt (bitte klärt mich auf) kollidiert mit dem Umwerfer. Man müsste die Kettenführung mind. 3-4mm weiter raussetzen durch Unterlegscheiben. Die Frage ist, ob es dann von der Kettenführung/Linie noch sinnvoll geht?


----------



## rebirth (13. März 2013)

Glaub ich kaum. Ich denke die Kette schleift dann massiv in den kleinen gängen.


----------



## onkel2306 (13. März 2013)

Wo schleift sie dann?


----------



## Kontragonist (13. März 2013)

Schade! Wahrscheinlich passt sie nicht, aber ich erwÃ¤hne sie trotzdem mal: die Direct-Mount-Schelle fÃ¼râs Ion 16 hat mutmaÃlich nicht genÃ¼gend Versatz fÃ¼r das noch stÃ¤rker nach vorne verlegte Sitztrohr vom AFR â aber bei Nicolai fragen kÃ¶nnte ja nicht schaden


----------



## Triple F (18. März 2013)

Hier mal mein Helius in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe. Der Rahmen wurde gestrahlt und auf Gleitlager umgerüstet (an dieser Stelle vielen Dank    @dreamdeep für die Doku - ohne die hätte ich es wohl nicht selber gemacht). LRS und Bremsen sind geblieben, der Rest ist neu/wertig.


----------



## Elfriede (18. März 2013)

GUSTAV!


----------



## Triple F (18. März 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> GUSTAV!



Dazu gab es _damals_ eben keine Alternative und bremst eben heute noch wie früher. Für einen gewichtsoptimierten Aufbau ist es eh schon zu spät


----------



## eDw (19. März 2013)

Hi,
Ich braeuchte mal Eure Experten Hilfe.
Ich hab einen gebrauchten Nicolai Helius FR Rahmen mit Rohloff und DHX 5 Daempfer zugelegt und ueber den Winter aufgebaut. Muesste ein 08ter Rahmen sein.
Leider hab ich ziemliche Probleme den Daempfer einzustellen. Kann mir da einer Tips geben? 
Ich bin mit 100 kg bestimmt kein Leichtgewicht, hatte aber schon andere Bikes mit einem DHX 5 und nie Probleme gehabt.
Aussdem kann man ja den Daempfer vorne 3 mal verstellen und inten 2 mal (siehe) Bild. Kann mir da einer sagen wie sich da der Federweg bzw. das Ansprechverhalten aendert?

Im Voraus Danke fuer Eure Hilfe.

Gruss
E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (19. März 2013)

Zum Verstellen:
Im besten Fall suchst du dir auf der N Site das Datenblatt zum Rahmen raus, da steht alles drinne.

sonst in Kurz:

vorne am Dämpfer:  da stellst du Tretlagerhöhe/Lenkwinkel ein.
Hinten am Dämpfer: da stellst du den Federweg/die Übersetzung für selbigen ein.
 Zum Dämpfer kann ich nix sagen!!

Gruß


----------



## OldSchool (19. März 2013)

Oberes Loch ist fuer Luftdaempfer mit 50mm Hub gedacht, das untere Loch fuer Daempfer mit 57 mm. Die Uebersetzung ist beim FR relativ hoch deshalb ist evtl. ein Stahlfederdaempfer besser. 

Das ist eher allgemein zum DHX kann ich sonnst nicht viel sagen. Habe einen DHX 3 (keinAir) im FR gehabt der war ultra progressiv und untauglich. Fahre jetzt einen Vivid, der geht besser.


----------



## Elfriede (20. März 2013)

"FEDERWEGSEINSTELLUNGEN Bei einigen Nicolai Rahmen kann der Federweg durch Einhängen des Dämpfer in
verschiedenen Aufnahmepunkten am Rahmenheck verändert werden. Die Montage in einer tieferen Position verkleinert den
Federweg, in einer höheren Position vergrößert sich der Federweg. Bei jeder Veränderung des Werkssetup im Bereich der
beweglichen Teile des Hinterbaus ist in jedem Falle eine Kollisionskontrolle vor dem Fahren durchzuführen."

"travel: 155 / 172 mm"

Quelle:

http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/tech_sheet/Helius_FR_09.pdf

Mit einem Luftdämpfer und deinem Gewicht wirst du beim Helius FR wohl nicht glücklich werden. Verwende lieber einen Cane Creek Coil oder einen DHX mit Push Tuning.


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2013)

Bin in der ähnlichen Gewichtsklasse (120+)


mit Vivid Air wurde ich nicht warm
mit Monarch Plus bin ich zufrieden
mit Vivid Coil war ich sehr zufrieden, allerdings sehr schwer
bin auch in der Gewichtsliga.....


----------



## eDw (20. März 2013)

Danke! Das hat mir schon mal viel weitergeholfen.
Die Info auf der Nicolai Seite hatte ich irgendwie nicht gefuden?!

Hab den Daempfer mal auf die 155 mm Einstellung gestellt. Das fuehlt sich wesenlich besser an. Passt warscheinlich auch besser zur Gabel.
Ich werd es mal Testen.

Nicolai hat inzwischen auch geantwortet und meinte Stahldaempfer wuerde besser passen. Da ich eigendlich auch Touren damit fahren moechte, scheut mich das Gewicht noch ein wenig.

Danke nochmal fuer Eure Hilfe!

Gruss
E


----------



## Elfriede (20. März 2013)

Naja, 

probier es einfach mal aus. Am Ende gibt es ja noch Titanfedern, um das Gewicht beim Feredämpfer etwas zu senken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (20. März 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mit Vivid Air wurde ich nicht warm



Hi, könntest da mal etwas beschreiben wieso du mit dem nicht klar gekommen bist?


----------



## onkel2306 (20. März 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob man es einfach so blind übertragen kann, da ich mich mit den Einzelnen Arten der Dämpfung und Kennlinien am Hinterbau nicht wirklich auskenne. Aber bei meinem Pitch war es so, dass die allgemeine Auffassungen ebenfalls gegen die Fox DHX Dämpfer gingen, da diese nicht mit dem Pitch Hinterbau harmonieren. Von den Pitch'ern  durchweg gelobt ist der Manitou Evolver ISX-6 Air. Die Manitou Dämpfer sollen für das Fahrwerk wohl perfekt sein. Evtl. wäre der dann im Helius FR auch eine gute Alternative und für dich besser geeignet?! 

Wie gesagt, nur eine Überlegung und keine Garantie auf Korrektheit.


----------



## OldSchool (20. März 2013)

Für den Vivid in 200mm EBL habe ich keine Titan Feder gefunden. Habe dann irgend wann auf gehört zu suchen


----------



## muddiver (21. März 2013)

Hast du hier schon mal geschaut?
http://www.ti-springs.com/-Pre_Order_Ti_Spring_-_Fits__Rock_Shox___Avalanche/p1892585_8927147.aspx


----------



## OldSchool (21. März 2013)

Nee. Danke. Sind die Vertrauenswürdig? Hat jemand da schon bestellt?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (21. März 2013)

eine Ti-Feder für knapp 60??
das ist doch ein Scherz oder...


----------



## pfalz (22. März 2013)

@eDw

schau hier: http://www.nicolai.net/2-0-Service.html

dann unter TECH SHEETS ARCHIVE

Hier findest Du die Daten zum 09er FR (das ist Dein Modell, der 08er Rahmen hatte noch eine andere Dämpferaufnahme)


----------



## KHUJAND (22. März 2013)

"Galerie"


----------



## muddiver (22. März 2013)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> eine Ti-Feder für knapp 60??
> das ist doch ein Scherz oder...



Schön wär's. Das ist nur die Anzahlung. Kostet insgesamt ca. 110,- Euro (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe).


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2013)

Immer noch Sau billig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eDw (22. März 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> @eDw
> 
> schau hier: http://www.nicolai.net/2-0-Service.html
> 
> ...



Danke. Bin da am durchwuehlen. Ist aber nicht ganz leichtverstaendlich! 

Gruss
E


----------



## san_andreas (22. März 2013)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> eine Ti-Feder fÃ¼r knapp 60â¬??
> das ist doch ein Scherz oder...



Total seriÃ¶s....Immer haben sie "Units in Stock: 10452".

Vorallem wenn man weiÃ, dass so gut wie alle Ti-Feder Firmen ihre Arbeit einstellen, weil Titan so teuer geworden ist und sich Ti-Federn Ã¼berhaupt nicht mehr lohnen.


----------



## onkel2306 (22. März 2013)

Werte Helius Gemeinde - darf ich vorstellen:







Mein Helius AFR Aufbau #2013 . 

 Bis zum Finalem Aufbau muss ich noch HR Bremse entlüften und evtl. Leitung Kürzen. Eigentlich wollte ich ja 2x10 fahren aber die Umwerfermontage bei dem Rahmen ist recht schwierig - Umwerferturm will ich nicht - E-Type Umwerfer passt nicht. Stinger E-Type kollidiert mit dem Schwingenlager... Also werde ich jetzt 1x10 testen und bei gefallen eine ordentliche Kettenführung für 1-Fach besorgen und evtl. auch auf eine andere Kurbel umsteigen.


----------



## kephren23 (22. März 2013)

gefällt mir sehr gut!
nur mit den X9-Komponenten kann ich mich nicht anfreunden.


----------



## hömma (22. März 2013)

So, nach einigen kleineren Updates wie Pedale, Verschleißteile und die Lev 150, auf die ich gefühlte 36 Monate gewartet habe, ist nun auch ne neue Gabel drin, da ich die alte notgedrungen einschicken muss. Die eingesparten 200g habe ich dann gleich 1:1 in Reifengummi investiert:



Die 55 war ja schon klasse, aber die Performance der Lyrik RC2DH legt da echt nochmal ne ordentliche Schippe drauf. In Kombination mit dem Minion 42a SuperTacky und dem alten 60a Vorderreifen hinten geht da bergab nochmal einiges mehr!


----------



## Speziazlizt (26. März 2013)

mal wieder ein Bild von meinem - moeglicherweise das einzige in NZ?


----------



## rebirth (26. März 2013)

Nz?


----------



## Speziazlizt (26. März 2013)

New Zealand


----------



## poldi222 (26. März 2013)

Neustrelitz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2013)

Ahh...und ich dachte im Neuzustand

G.


----------



## poldi222 (26. März 2013)




----------



## frfreshman (26. März 2013)

Welcher Berg/Trail ist das? Südinsel?


----------



## Speziazlizt (26. März 2013)

Port Hills, Bank Peninsula im Hintergrund


----------



## poldi222 (26. März 2013)

Port Hills sind aber nicht gerade bei Neustrelitz  schön da ist!
Ausgewandert?


----------



## Luke-VTT (26. März 2013)

Top Helius!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (26. März 2013)

im mtbr forum tummeln sich einige Nicolai owner aus NZ


----------



## frfreshman (26. März 2013)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Port Hills, Bank Peninsula im Hintergrund



Hab ich mir gedacht. War letzten Winter das letzte Mal, aber sicher nicht zum letzten Mal, unten.


----------



## Ducsasch (26. März 2013)

Servus!
Hier mal mein 2004er Helius FR, eingebettet in den Eingang zum alten Wasserspeicher auf den Viersener Höhen:


----------



## Speziazlizt (27. März 2013)

ne, noch nicht ausgewandert, aber arbeiten

hier sieht man sehr oft Santa Cruz, Transition, Specialized und Yeti's, bislang aber noch kein N


----------



## rebirth (27. März 2013)

Ist zwar arg offtopic, aber wie kommst du zu ner arbeit in NZ?


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (27. März 2013)

mit dem Flugzeug...


----------



## Speziazlizt (28. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ist zwar arg offtopic, aber wie kommst du zu ner arbeit in NZ?



ist zwar offtopic, aber um die Frage allgemein zu beantworten dann doch hier:

ich schreib meine Diplomarbeit hier, ist evtl ein bissl einfacher als ein normaler Job - aber ansonsten Stellenanzeigen in einschlaegigen Branchenanzeigen anschauen, das Internet hilft hier auch weiter fuer lokale Anzeigen, generell kann man z.B. als Ingenieur weltweit Arbeit bekommen wenn man das will und sich auf ein neues System einlaesst und vor Ort auch nicht versucht auf ach und Krach ein Deutsches System implementieren zu wollen. Gilt natuerlich auch fuer nicht Ingenieure 



El_Pollo_Diablo schrieb:


> mit dem Flugzeug...



trifft es ganz gut, vor Ort dann allerdings mit dem Rad


----------



## onkel2306 (29. März 2013)

Hallo, ich komme mit meiner Kurbel einfach nicht zurecht, bzw. Weiß ich nicht weiter . 

Ich habe ja nun vorerst auf 2Fach verzichtet und vorn nur ein Kettenblatt montiert. Lege ich die Kette nun auf das kleine, dann rollt die Kette auf den oberen Ritzeln auf der Kettenfuhrung. Und nicht indem vorgesehen Spalt. 

Kann mir bitte einer Tips geben, was er wie für 2Fach am afr verbaut hat? 

Ich habe eine 3Fach Kurbel bei der das große Kettenblatt durch einen Bash ist bzw. Werden soll und eine Blackspire Stinger Kettenführung.


----------



## rebirth (29. März 2013)

hm? könntest du ein bild davon machen? meinst du mit spalt das "verjüngte" teil der rolle?


----------



## acid-driver (29. März 2013)

Ich habe auch eine Stinger. Dieser Spalt wird nur bei dem mittleren Blatt genutzt. Für das kleine Blatt braucht man in der Regel keine Führung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (29. März 2013)

Ja, mit Spalt meine ich die Verjüngung. 

Ich finde auch das die Kette durch die Führung sehr stark abgelenkt Wird. Deshalb würden mich haltmal Bilder interessieren, wie es bei den anderen auf 1-1, 1-9 bzw. 10 und 2-1, 2-9 bzw. 10 Aussieht. 

Weshalb braucht man für das kleine keine Führung?


Bild habe ich bis Sonntag nicht zur Hand, da ich nicht beim Rad bin.


----------



## acid-driver (30. März 2013)

Bin am Sonntag am Standort des Helius, dann kann ich mal Bilder machen. 
Mit dem kleinen Blatt fahre ich zumindest hauptsächlich bergauf und das können die meisten Menschen nicht so schnell und ruppig, dass einem dabei die Kette abfliegt


----------



## onkel2306 (30. März 2013)

Ja gut, da hast du natürlich recht. Ich weiß auch garnicht, wie die Ketten bei meinem Pitch lief, da hatte ich die Stinger auch an einer 3-Fach Kurbel mit Bash. Das wäre nett mit den Bildern!

Was mir halt nicht gefällt ist, dass die Rolle - meines erachtens nach - nicht wirlich viel Spiel nach recht und links hat, um sich der Kettenlinie in den einzelnen Gängen anzupassen und so die Ketten ganzschön ablenkt. Aber vielleicht muss das auch einfach so.

Schon mal frohe Ostern euch!


----------



## Dease (30. März 2013)

Auf dem kleinen KB:







Auf dem mittleren KB:


----------



## dr.juggles (30. März 2013)

sieht bei mir genauso aus!


----------



## c_w (31. März 2013)

Ist genau so gedacht. Die Rolle ist keine seitliche Führung sondern soll die Umschlingung vergrößern. 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## acid-driver (31. März 2013)

Ich hab jetzt auch noch mal zwei Fotos gemacht. Sieht gleich aus


----------



## onkel2306 (31. März 2013)

Danke euch für die Bilder 



> Die Rolle ist keine seitliche Führung sondern soll die Umschlingung vergrößern.



Dem entsprechend ist es nicht schlimm, dass die Kette erst weiter in richtung Kassette richtung dieser laufen kann?!

Und schleift da bei 1-1 Die Kette nicht an der Kettenführung?

Mal schauen wie ich das dann jetzt händele.


Wie habt ihr eure Umwerfer befestigt? Da ist doch keines nen AFR oder?


----------



## Dease (31. März 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Bilder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



11er AM Rahmen. Der Umwerfer ist ganz normal ans Sattelrohr geschraubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (31. März 2013)

Bei mir schliff die kette im ersten auch. abhilfe hat nur ne veränderung der kettenlinie gebracht. aber ist eigentlich nicht schlimm WENN man sich drauf eingestellt hat WAS da rattert


----------



## chrisle (31. März 2013)

So, seit dem Aufbau nicht mehr gezeigt:
Mittlerweile mit Reverb stealth 150mm und nc-17 Pedale. Fährt immer noch top.


----------



## Luke-VTT (31. März 2013)

Richtig schönes AM!


----------



## chrisle (1. April 2013)

Nochmal in nah, schlechtes Licht leider


----------



## onkel2306 (1. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bei mir schliff die kette im ersten auch. abhilfe hat nur ne veränderung der kettenlinie gebracht. aber ist eigentlich nicht schlimm WENN man sich drauf eingestellt hat WAS da rattert



Und wie hast du die Kettenlinie geändert? 


Ich bin immer noch im zwiespalt, ob ich, oder ob ich nicht 2-Fach fahre. Diese hässliche Umwerferturm-Lösung will mir nicht so recht passen. Zumal ich den auch nicht gebraucht bekomme.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Und wie hast du die Kettenlinie geändert?
> 
> 
> Ich bin immer noch im zwiespalt, ob ich, oder ob ich nicht 2-Fach fahre. Diese hässliche Umwerferturm-Lösung will mir nicht so recht passen. Zumal ich den auch nicht gebraucht bekomme.



Alternativ kannst du ja noch auf die Vyro (weiß jetzt net genau wie mans schreibt ) warten. Sollte ja ansich auch nächstes Monat kommen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joopie (1. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst du ja noch auf die Vyro (weiß jetzt net genau wie mans schreibt )G.


Rrrrrrrrrrrichtig kucksdu hier: http://www.vyro.com/
Gegroet Olddutchman


----------



## Joopie (1. April 2013)

aber "Zitat den Homepage" 
_Leider haben wir die Crowd Funding Aktion mit 05.03.2013 beendet. Nun  mußt du bis zum offiziellen Verkaufsstart im September 2013 warten um  eine VYRO FR dein Eigen nennen zu können._


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2013)

Oh...dann muß man jemanden finden der seine verkauft

G.


----------



## onkel2306 (1. April 2013)

Also die sieht ja schon recht Spektakulär aus. Aber die ist als alternative definitiv zu teuer  Macht aber einen guten Eindruck - bin ich auf alle Fälle mal auf Berichte gespannt.


----------



## rebirth (1. April 2013)

Ich hab noch nen spacer zwischen kurbel und innenlager. Zumindest gehts bei ner race face kurbel. Bei shimpanso müsstest halt nen 0,8mm (oder so) spacer unters tretlager packen.


----------



## wildbiker (2. April 2013)

Matsch/Schnee-Runde gestern...


----------



## stuk (2. April 2013)

wie groß bist Du?
ich würde den Rahmen jetzt, grade mit der langen 150er Gabel und dem Reset-Steuersatz nicht mit Spacern unterm Vorbau fahren. Probier es mal aus, mir gab es ein besseres Gefühl in Kurven und sowieso.
Schön mit den goldenen Decals

Ps: hier gehts gleich auf die Trails (ohne schnee aber mit viel Sonne )


----------



## wildbiker (2. April 2013)

Bin 1,75 m, bin bisher so ganz gut zurecht gekommen...bin so nen bissl unsicher, den Gabelschaft einmal gekürzt, ist dann für immer ... 

Auf Urlaub?


----------



## stuk (2. April 2013)

muss ja nicht gleich kürzen, erstmal den spacer oben drauf setzen. kürzen kann man immer noch.
mir ergab es bei 182 mit 70er Vorbau ein deutlich direkters Fahrgefühl.

urlaub @zuhause und gleich geht es raus!!!!


----------



## wildbiker (2. April 2013)

hm..wenn das geht, glaub ist sogar ein Spacer aus dem Ganzen (2cm oder so). Gabel muss eh diesjahr zum Service, da kann ich dass gleich mal mit umpositionieren lassen und gleich probefahrn..

Ahso...bin momentan auch noch zuhause...Urlaub auf Schein.. Bei uns liegt noch Schnee und sieht auch noch wie schneien aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. April 2013)

Joopie schrieb:


> Rrrrrrrrrrrichtig kucksdu hier: http://www.vyro.com/
> Gegroet Olddutchman



Das offen liegende System mit den Federchen und Einzelteilen guck ich mir nach Markteinführung in 2014 noch mal nach einer ausgiebigen Schlammschlacht an...
Bzw. nach XX1 / Shimano Konkurrenzprodukt vielleicht auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. April 2013)

Zumal spätestens dann auch wieder so eine sinnlose Hakenkreuzdiskussion losgeht


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2013)

Meinst das wäre ne gute Kurbel fürs DaBomb

G.


----------



## stuk (3. April 2013)

und das alles dann in der farbe wie mein AM ????


----------



## muddiver (3. April 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Zumal spätestens dann auch wieder so eine sinnlose Hakenkreuzdiskussion losgeht



Du kommst zu spät. Die ist schon längst gelaufen.


----------



## onkel2306 (3. April 2013)

Hallo, ich habe heute abend mal das Rad etwas begutachtet und die Schrauben mit den richtigen Drehmomenten angezogen. Dabei ist mir aufGefallen, das der "dicke" Deckel am Schwingenlager etwas Abstand. Habe das ganze dann abgebaut und dabei festgestellt, dass die Schraube verbogen ist. Kann ich da jede x-beliebige Schraube in der Länge nehmen?


----------



## slayerrider (3. April 2013)

Wahrscheinlich schon, am Besten eine Edelstahlschraube.


----------



## Bas-t (4. April 2013)

Musst halt auf dem Schraubenkopf die Festigkeitseinstufung checken,....

Weiss jetzt nicht was N da serienmäßig verbaut.
Die vordere Dämpferaufnahme meines FR hat dort zB eine 12.9er drin, "normale" schrauben haben eine Zugfestigkeit von 8.8.

Würde halt die gleiche Zugfestigkeit nehmen, und gut ist. VA muss eig nicht sein.

Gruß


----------



## acid-driver (8. April 2013)

Hier mal mein AM für 2013. Evtl reizt mich noch ne Stealth-Hope, aber das sehen wir dann, wenns soweit ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (8. April 2013)

Ich will auch schwarz-elox mit rotem Extra Love 

Hübsches Rad!


----------



## Kontragonist (9. April 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Ich will auch schwarz-elox mit rotem Extra Love
> 
> Hübsches Rad!



Ach was, das sieht man doch ständig. Das weiß/rot rockt wie hölle  freu dich dran


----------



## san_andreas (9. April 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Ich will auch schwarz-elox mit rotem Extra Love



Ich nicht.


----------



## stuk (9. April 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich nicht.



ich schon (wieder) beim nächsten Bike


----------



## san_andreas (9. April 2013)

Mein Traum-Nicolai wäre orange-elox mit schwarzen Parts ohne extra Love.


----------



## onkel2306 (9. April 2013)

Das stell ich mir auch geil vor san_andreas. Ich mags halt aber eher dezent, auch wenn mir das weiß/rot mittlerweile sau gut gefällt und ich froh bin das zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. April 2013)

Oder blau elox, ist auch lecker.


----------



## Kuwahades (10. April 2013)

orange blau


----------



## chris12 (11. April 2013)

grün / blau find ich noch geiler


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. April 2013)

transparent/rosa ist auch geil....


----------



## kephren23 (11. April 2013)

Raw/Gold


----------



## stuk (12. April 2013)

malve ?


----------



## Helius-FR (20. April 2013)

Und ein Helius mit Getriebe...


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. April 2013)

Setup für diese Saison.

Wechsel von Deville 160 auf Lyrik 170 Coil.
Mehrgewicht durch die neue Gabel habe ich mit leichteren Scheiben (210/203 Magura Wave auf 210/203 Magura Storm) und kürzeren Vorbau (Thompson Elite X0 500 auf Spank Spike 35mm) etwas kompensiert.
Hasenschlinge durch 0Grad Anschluss an der Vorderradbremse habe ich gegen 90Grad getauscht.





Nächste Woche Test des ganzen in Finale


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2013)

Warst du nicht zufrieden mit der DeVille?


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. April 2013)

Tolle Gabel, beschissener Service.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (26. April 2013)

... der hoffentlich besser wird. Sports-Nut hat jetzt wohl jemanden der den Service bei Ihnen macht.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. April 2013)

warum ist die DeVille noch thema ? er fährt doch nun Lyrik


----------



## RolandMC (26. April 2013)

weil danach gefragt wurde.


----------



## NoStyle (26. April 2013)

... und weil sie dann doch noch besser als eine Lyrik geht .. ist leider so ...


----------



## KHUJAND (26. April 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> ... und weil sie dann doch noch besser als eine Lyrik geht .. ist leider so ...



nix für ungut... aber hast du schon mal in so eine BOS reingeschaut. 

ich möchte keine haben. :kotz:


----------



## san_andreas (26. April 2013)

Hier nix für ungut....besonders hochwertig ist ja RockShox nicht gerade, egal in welcher Preisklasse, auch wenns gut funktioniert.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. April 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hier nix für ungut...



was quatscht du mir nach ? 


die Rock-Shox ist Qualitative und Funktionell einer der besten gabeln...


----------



## NoStyle (26. April 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nix für ungut... aber hast du schon mal in so eine BOS reingeschaut.
> 
> ich möchte keine haben. :kotz:


Nein, habe ich tatsächlich noch bei keiner Gabel gemacht - das lasse ich lieber Fachleute machen! Ich muss auch zugeben das die Service-Berichte bezüglich BOS lange ein Argument waren _keine_ Deville zu kaufen. Jetzt wo es geregelt ist bin ich weniger panisch und erfreue mich an wirklich verdammt guter Funktion. Aber das führt glaube ich jetzt zu weit und soll RockShox nicht schmälern ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. April 2013)

KHUJAND + NoStyle *AUS*

Bitte keine Glaubenskriege, ich kanns nicht mehr hören.
Beide Gabeln sind nahezu gleichwertig...*FERTIG!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> KHUJAND + NoStyle *AUS*



du braucht nicht dazwischen zu gehen... niemand streitet sich.


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. April 2013)

Also die Deville ist eine tolle Gabel und steht der Lyrik in nichts nach. Dafür, daß sie eine Luftgabel ist, ist das schon mal echt eine Ansage. Kann das mit ruhigem Gewissen schreiben, da ich beide gefahren bin.

Service ist inzwischen wirklich schneller als vor einem halben Jahr noch, allerdings ist Sports Nut sowas von unkulant und abzockerisch, daß ich mir keine BOS mehr kaufe, solange die Distributor dafür sind. Daher die Lyrik, aber ich werde eventl. auch noch anderer Gabeln testen, auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter


----------



## rebirth (1. Mai 2013)

meins.


----------



## dr.juggles (2. Mai 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (2. Mai 2013)




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2013)

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (2. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> meins.



gefällt mir 
jetzt nur noch ordentliche bremsen u der spaß kann losgehen


----------



## wowbagger (2. Mai 2013)




----------



## Joerg_1969 (2. Mai 2013)

Mal ein kleines Update von meinem





BTW, was für einen Dämpfer würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen (mehr tourenorientiert)?


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Mai 2013)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> BTW, was für einen Dämpfer würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen (mehr tourenorientiert)?


ist deins defekt?


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Mai 2013)

hey Dutsh... dachte du bist  wandern ?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (2. Mai 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ist deins defekt?



Vermutlich bin ich einfach nur zu blöd zum Einstellen 

Aber eigentlich würde mir so was wie ein Monarch oder RP23 reichen...


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Mai 2013)

check doch mal den vivid air. der soll doch gut abgehen.


----------



## Brickowski (2. Mai 2013)

Welche EBL brauchst du denn? Ich hab hier nen RP23 rumliegen in 200x57 den ich eigentlich nichtmehr brauche und günstigst abtreten würde.


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Mai 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hey Dutsh... dachte du bist  wandern ?


heute nacht zum Köln/bonner FH, morgenfrüh 5:30 Abflug
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Mai 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> heute nacht zum Köln/bonner FH, morgenfrüh 5:30 Abflug
> Gruß D-Lander



schönen urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. Mai 2013)

Monarch Plus


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> meins.



is doch schön flach.


----------



## stefan aus s (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo, hier ist mein Helius AC 





[/url][/IMG]
Sattelklemme, Stütze und Pedalen werden geändert, ansonsten ist es einfach geil.


----------



## stefan aus s (5. Mai 2013)

Hier ist das Hauptbild ich probiere noch.





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2013)

Ich finde es hat eine schönere Kurbel verdient .... 

Sonst ein schönes Helius, die Farbenkönnte mir ja auch noch gefallen


----------



## some.body (12. Mai 2013)

Mein 2009er AM, frisch abgespritzt :






 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Neu sind:

Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air
Kind Shock LEV 150mm
Fox DHX RC4
und der Nemo 
Gewicht trocken: 15,6 kg


----------



## trailterror (12. Mai 2013)

Super. UH=Raw?


----------



## some.body (12. Mai 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Super. UH=Raw?



Noe, ist silber elox.


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Mai 2013)

Das Radl kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## some.body (13. Mai 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Das Radl kommt mir bekannt vor



Tja, der Nemo ist ja auch einfach wieder zu erkennen 

Ich hoffe ihr hattet noch ein paar schoene Shuttle-Tage in Finale. Gruesse an Deine besser Haelfte ... nein, ich meine nicht Dein Nucleon AM.


----------



## guru39 (14. Mai 2013)

Ned mainz


----------



## Spletti (14. Mai 2013)

fett


----------



## der-gute (14. Mai 2013)

26, 27.5 oder 29 Zoll?


----------



## kephren23 (14. Mai 2013)

26!!!


----------



## guru39 (14. Mai 2013)

26" is rüschtüsch.........................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (14. Mai 2013)

jetzt hab ich aber auch nen KEKS verdient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber nen Bier tuts auch! 






Erkennt man übrigens daran das das Sattelrohr direkt auf das Tretlager zuläuft, bei den anderen beiden Modellen ist es nach vorn versetzt.


----------



## guru39 (14. Mai 2013)

Hassu gud gemacht kephren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






und hier das pferdige Baik 

*Born to Porn!!!*


























Spacerturm wird natürlich noch angepasst, wenn es nach mir geht


----------



## trailterror (14. Mai 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (14. Mai 2013)

Danke

nicht ganz meine farbwahl, aber trotzdem


----------



## nmk (15. Mai 2013)

Das schwarze AC sieht richtig gut aus!

Ist das ein L/L Dämpfer und kam er so von Nicolai?


----------



## guru39 (15. Mai 2013)

Ja/ja.


----------



## Route66 (15. Mai 2013)

Fett


----------



## Spletti (15. Mai 2013)

sieht schick aus! wie lang ist denn der vorbau? 60?


----------



## guru39 (15. Mai 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> sieht schick aus! wie lang ist denn der vorbau? 60?




fast.... 70mm.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Mai 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hassu gud gemacht kephren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  da wo du jetzt selber montieren musst. 

PS: 
was ist mit Winterberg Festival ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (15. Mai 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ja/ja.



Und ich warte immer noch auf meinen L/L Monarch RT3 von N


----------



## paradox (15. Mai 2013)

Meiner ist auf den Weg zu mir.  

Aber mein Rad knackt immer noch!


----------



## FR-Sniper (15. Mai 2013)

meins war heut auf "Kreuzzug"


----------



## hoschi2007 (15. Mai 2013)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> meins war heut auf "Kreuzzug"




he he, der Schwarze Ritter...


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Mai 2013)

pornöses schwarzes ac 

das pferdchen ist ja völlig "iced-out" mit signature grips und rock shox spacern...liebe zum detail.

wie sind denn die a-flat pedalen so?

bräuchte ersatz für meine sudpin, welche mir ein wenig zu klein sind.


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Mai 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> pornöses schwarzes ac
> 
> das pferdchen ist ja völlig "iced-out" mit signature grips und rock shox spacern...liebe zum detail.
> 
> ...



Nimm die Acros oder die DMR Vault. Ich fahre die Vault und bin sowohl am ION als auch am Helius super zufrieden. Nicht die leichtesten aber haltbar. Lager fühlen sich schwergängig an, liegt aber an der übermäßigen Fettpackung. Mit 5/10 Schuhen super Standfläche.

Gruss


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Mai 2013)

Hab auch seit 1 Jahr die VAULT und würde nicht mehr tauschen wollen. Große Standfläche und super Grip.


----------



## Helius-FR (16. Mai 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hab auch seit 1 Jahr die VAULT und würde nicht mehr tauschen wollen. Große Standfläche und super Grip.



:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S3 LTE mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## guru39 (16. Mai 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wie sind denn die a-flat pedalen so?
> 
> bräuchte ersatz für meine sudpin, welche mir ein wenig zu klein sind.



Viel größer sind die A-Flat SL auch nicht, aber der Grip ist super und leicht sind sie auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (16. Mai 2013)

also die normalen a-flats sind schon größer als die sudpins, habe ich so im Kopf. Habe auch von sudpin auf a-flat gewechselt und bin sehr zufrieden mit den Pedalen


----------



## dr.juggles (16. Mai 2013)

ok danke erstmal.
hab mir für den downhiller mal die aktuellen saint pedalen bestellt. aber fürs helius könnten die nen ticken zu schwer sein 

hatte mit normalen schuhen nie probleme mit den sudpin, aber jetzt mit 5/10 und den vans gravel sind die mir zu klein geworden.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Mai 2013)

die sind ehh die besten.


----------



## acmatze (16. Mai 2013)

um die Entscheidung noch etwas schwerer zu machen, werfe ich mal die Hope F20 in den Raum.


----------



## Brickowski (16. Mai 2013)

Ich stimm Khujand zu. Wer sie hat liebt sie. Wir fahren alle 26 und keiner würd se mehr hergeben. Grip top,Standfläche top, Verarbeitung und Optik Top und Service vom Bernhard top. Einmal investieren und Ruhe haben ist doch auch der Grund weßhalb man Nicolai fährt


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Mai 2013)

ich sach ma soo... hauptsache KEIN magnesium kack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die sind ehh die besten.



Kann ich bestätigen


----------



## trailterror (16. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub echt, dass ich die mal veruschen werde....

So ein richtiges sorglos und haltbares pedal ist schwer zu finden....


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Mai 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> veruschen werde....



hust


----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2013)

Das oben sind noch die aus der ersten Serie. Die zweite Serie hat etwas an Gewicht zugelegt, sind aber bei Lagerung, Pins und Haltbarkeit verbessert worden.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2013)

twenty6 series 2


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Mai 2013)

soll jetzt aber kein Pedal Thread werde


----------



## acid-driver (17. Mai 2013)

Meins ist jetzt mit Hopes für diese Saison final fertig 





Pedale sind aber trotzdem dran


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Mai 2013)

und meine kleinen NICOLAI aufkleber auch noch


----------



## acid-driver (17. Mai 2013)

Klar, die machen sich echt gut auf der Lyrik


----------



## stuk (18. Mai 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Meins ist jetzt mit Hopes für diese Saison final fertig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immer wieder Klasse
und jetzt noch mit der m4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (18. Mai 2013)

Danke 
ist aber die V4


----------



## stuk (18. Mai 2013)

echt?
so schlank kann die aussehen????
viel spaß damit


----------



## kloetenkoem (19. Mai 2013)

Mein erstes Nic-Fully:


----------



## Midgetman (19. Mai 2013)

...und gleich so ein Nettes!


----------



## Timmy35 (19. Mai 2013)

Sieht gut aus. Ist das xl?


----------



## kloetenkoem (19. Mai 2013)

Danke Midgetman und, ja XL @ Timmy35


----------



## PiR4Te (19. Mai 2013)

Wie groß bist du bzw was hast du für eine Schrittlänge wenn man fragen darf?

Gruß


----------



## kloetenkoem (20. Mai 2013)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du bzw was hast du für eine Schrittlänge wenn man fragen darf?
> 
> Gruß



Klar: 1,90 und um die 90er Schrittlänge. Meine Argons sind ebenfalls in XL.  

Bei dem Sattelauszug ist mein Knie noch nicht ganz durchgestreckt, wenn ich mit der Hacke auf der Pedale stehe. Der Vorbau ist ein 70er.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. Mai 2013)

Nettes Bike, auch wenn ich auf 1,5er Steuerrohre stehe.
Hab bei gleicher Größe und Schrittmaß "L" gewählt. Inzwischen komm ich ganz gut damit klar. XL wäre aber sicher auch OK gewesen....

Have Fun....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (20. Mai 2013)

Danke 

bei 2,06 und 1,01 Schrittlänge wird ein XL also zu klein bzw dann muss ein Maßrahmen her.

Gruß


----------



## stuk (20. Mai 2013)

schön das große blaue
aber mach dir einen dritten kabelbinder an der c-guide!!!! sonst kann es böse enden.
meine c.guide habe ich sogar wieder abgebaut.

meins mit neuen Reifen ( viel direkter und sauberer zu steuern als mit den schwalbe 2.4 treckerreifen), von C3 getunter Gabel (endlich soft und ausnutzend aber nicht duchsackend, dank Entfernung vom Flootgate und noch ein paar tricks), Reverb,  450er Feder im Coil (aber gleich kommt wieder der DHX-AIR rein, da er zum Touren doch besser ist)


----------



## rebirth (20. Mai 2013)

Alles so sauber hier... gleich mal ändern


----------



## acid-driver (20. Mai 2013)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Mein erstes Nic-Fully:



Schick, allerdings fällt mir auf, dass der Dämpfer irgendwie 'komisch' aussieht. Die Aufnahme wird für einen 216er Dämpfer sein. Kann es sein, dass du einen 200er Dämpfer drin hast?


----------



## kloetenkoem (20. Mai 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Schick, allerdings fällt mir auf, dass der Dämpfer irgendwie 'komisch' aussieht. Die Aufnahme wird für einen 216er Dämpfer sein. Kann es sein, dass du einen 200er Dämpfer drin hast?


 
hmm, keine Ahnung... Die Feder könnte etwas kurz sein. Ich muss mich mit dem Teil erst noch richtig beschäftigen.


----------



## Martin1508 (20. Mai 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> schön das große blaue
> aber mach dir einen dritten kabelbinder an der c-guide!!!! sonst kann es böse enden.
> meine c.guide habe ich sogar wieder abgebaut.
> 
> meins mit neuen Reifen ( viel direkter und sauberer zu steuern als mit den schwalbe 2.4 treckerreifen), von C3 getunter Gabel (endlich soft und ausnutzend aber nicht duchsackend, dank Entfernung vom Flootgate und noch ein paar tricks), Reverb,  450er Feder im Coil (aber gleich kommt wieder der DHX-AIR rein, da er zum Touren doch besser ist)



Moin,

Scheinen manchmal die gleichen Ideen zu haben. C.Guide ist bei mir auch schon wieder weg. Inzwischen mit G-Junkies Dreist unterwegs.

Wie machen sich die Maxxis. Vorne Minion, oder? Mach mal paar Angaben.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (20. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Alles so sauber hier... gleich mal ändern


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Mai 2013)

sattelstellung am blauen

ansonsten  tiptop die karre


----------



## ssiemund (20. Mai 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> sattelstellung am blauen...


ist ein sqlab, die werden etwas anders montiert.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## rebirth (20. Mai 2013)

naja ein bischen höher könnt ich die nase schon machen, aber ich komm eigentlich super klar.


----------



## krawa (20. Mai 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Schick, allerdings fällt mir auf, dass der Dämpfer irgendwie 'komisch' aussieht. Die Aufnahme wird für einen 216er Dämpfer sein. Kann es sein, dass du einen 200er Dämpfer drin hast?



Ich darf mal ein Klugkacker sein und feststellen, dass es ein 2010er AM ist und daher der 200er paßt.
Geiles Teil, viel Spaß damit!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Mai 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ist ein sqlab, die werden etwas anders montiert.
> Gruß
> Stephan




ich hab auch nen sq lab, aber finde die neigung schon etwas krass am blauen


----------



## rebirth (20. Mai 2013)

@dr.juggles wenn du drauf sitzt und dein hinterbau im sag hängt zeigt deine nase doch nach oben!?


----------



## ssiemund (20. Mai 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ich hab auch nen sq lab, aber finde die neigung schon etwas krass am blauen


ist schwer zu sehen aus dem Winkel, aber ich tendiere dazu das deiner falsch eingestellt ist.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## acid-driver (20. Mai 2013)

krawa schrieb:


> Ich darf mal ein Klugkacker sein und feststellen, dass es ein 2010er AM ist und daher der 200er paßt.
> Geiles Teil, viel Spaß damit!!!!!!!!



Auf der vorderen Aufnahme steht doch sogar -15 drauf. Also 215/216er Dämpfer 

Wenn der Dämpfer gut ist und nicht getauscht werden soll, hätte ich noch einen Satz von den 200er Aufnahmen in Rot-Elox hier und können via PN angefragt werden...


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Mai 2013)

wenn ich draufsitze ist der sattel waagerecht. liegt wohl an der perspektive.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (20. Mai 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wenn ich draufsitze ist der sattel waagerecht. liegt wohl an der perspektive.


ist zwar gearde off-toppic, aber der Sattel darf eben nicht gerade sein, das ist ja der Clou beim sqlab, die Sattelnase muss tiefer liegen, die Streben der Sattelaufnahme sollten gerade sein, als Anhaltspunk. 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Mai 2013)

oh muss ich mal ausprobieren.
hatte bis jetzt keine beschwerden. bin super zufrieden mit dem sattel.


----------



## krawa (21. Mai 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Auf der vorderen Aufnahme steht doch sogar -15 drauf. Also 215/216er Dämpfer
> 
> Wenn der Dämpfer gut ist und nicht getauscht werden soll, hätte ich noch einen Satz von den 200er Aufnahmen in Rot-Elox hier und können via PN angefragt werden...



Adlerauge ; ).
Ich nehme Alles zurück ( nun wollte ich einmal glänzen und dann......)


----------



## acid-driver (21. Mai 2013)

krawa schrieb:


> Adlerauge ; ).
> Ich nehme Alles zurück ( nun wollte ich einmal glänzen und dann......)



Habe mich gerade selber mit dem Thema beschäftigt, sorry fürs zurück-klug-schicen


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Mai 2013)

krass wieviele von euch in franken wohnen... hallo! ich auch!


----------



## rebirth (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo  

noch krasser find ich das man sich nie "trifft"


----------



## kroiterfee (28. Mai 2013)

arbeite in freiburg/breisgau. und am we ist familie am start.


----------



## dr.juggles (28. Mai 2013)

können ja mal ein "franken"treffen veranstalten


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Mai 2013)

Franken?!

http://www.taz.de/1/archiv/?id=archivseite&dig=2006/11/25/a0184


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (28. Mai 2013)

> Die Franken putzen sich
> ihre Zähne am liebsten
> mit grober Leberwurst


----------



## O.Springer (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen. Ich bin seit anfang des jahres auch ein glücklicher besitzer eines selbst aufgebauten Helius ST... Und ich LIEBE es! Ich möchte euch mal meine Liebe vorstellen: HELGA!!! 

nein, es heißt nicht helga.....
und es ist auch noch nicht die finale ausbaustufe...


----------



## dr.juggles (30. Mai 2013)

starkes st 

und zur hölle ich mag leberwurst


----------



## Werna (5. Juni 2013)

Das ST sieht wirklich subba aus.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Juni 2013)

Ja, ich auch, aber Pfälzer Leberwurst...


----------



## Rebell-78 (7. Juni 2013)

Hier mein AM. Nach Speci Enduro Carbon und neben Ibis Mojo....bin begeistert. Geht richtig gut das Ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juni 2013)

^^ sehr sehr schön


----------



## trailterror (7. Juni 2013)

und...welches geht am besten ab?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Juni 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> und...welches geht am besten ab?



Das ist ja wohl gar keine Frage....


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juni 2013)

Das Speci Enduro natürlich ....duck und weg !


----------



## trailterror (7. Juni 2013)

FORUMSAUSSCHLUSS



hab ein Spesch Enduro (ein 08er)....ist kein schlechtes rad und fahr immer noch damit


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Juni 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> FORUMSAUSSCHLUSS
> 
> 
> 
> hab ein Spesch Enduro (ein 08er)....ist kein schlechtes rad und fahr immer noch damit



Aber nur wenn die Gabel vom AM gerade beim Service ist, oder?


----------



## trailterror (7. Juni 2013)

Hehe, so ähnlich  ich fahr ab und zu damit wenns AM mir zu "schade" ist....kurze extremschlammfahrten oder winterfahrten, wo's auch mal kurz über ne streusalz verpestete strasse geht, und ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich nach der fahrt zeit zum putzen hab


----------



## ninmaja (8. Juni 2013)

Hier ein altes Schätzchen von 2004 in neuem Gewand. Habe den Rahmen von acid-driver letzten Herbst erworben und von Volker Jobst überholen und lackieren lassen. Für meinen Geschmack noch ein wenig zu grell aber fahren tut's mittlerweile ganz gut...
(Ps: was ist dass Problem mit den Bionicon guide - Reißen die ab?)


----------



## kephren23 (8. Juni 2013)

grell?

jaaa, finds ehr etwas decal-überladen.


----------



## ninmaja (8. Juni 2013)

Die Sattelstütze, den Lenker und aktuell auch den Dämpfer habe ich schon von den Dekoren befreit...die Felgen sind als nächstes drann; ggf. auch die Kurbel...dann ist's denke ich ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (8. Juni 2013)

Ich würde an die Bionicon Kefü noch einen dritten Kabelbinder in der Mitte montieren. Dann ist die Gefahr des Abreißens nicht mehr gegeben. Spreche da aus Erfahrung.


----------



## ninmaja (8. Juni 2013)

Danke für den Tip...hast du auch das Gefühl das der GUIDE Körner kostet? Bin das Rad noch nicht ohne Gefahren aber irgendwie meine ich dass Performance verloren geht!!!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Juni 2013)

Meine c.guide II ist ein mal abgerissen, beim "Extrem-Schalten" am Berg.
Ansonsten war 3x das Problem, dass beim Schalten aufs kleine Blatt sich die Kette an der c.guide "gestaut" hat und die Kette unter die Kettenstrebe (am Bashguard vorbei) gewandert ist. War dann nur noch mit Öffnen der Kette wieder zu richten. Seither hab ich immer eine Flachzange dabei, weil sich das Kettenschloss meiner SRAM nicht mit den Fingern öffnen/schließen lässt. Da haben sich schon mehrere dran probiert, die sitzt einfach zu gut.

Ansonsten Top Funktion und keine weiteren Ausfälle in 18 Monaten.


----------



## rebirth (8. Juni 2013)

ist zwar offtopic, aber bei den SRAM schlössern gibts nen trick. allerdings bekomm ich die auch nie auf. meistens liegts am dreck


----------



## cantankerous (9. Juni 2013)

Ich und mein AFR


----------



## Elfriede (9. Juni 2013)

Fettes Gerät mit meiner Lieblingsbremse!


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juni 2013)

diese bremse brauch kein mensch mehr... schon garnicht die kleine.


----------



## Elfriede (9. Juni 2013)

Bla, bla, bla...


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2013)

Wo KHUJAND Recht hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (10. Juni 2013)

tolle Aussagen, Khujand und San_Andreas...

woher wollt ihr wissen, das die "Kleine" die Bremse nicht ordentlich nutzt?

Ich nenn es mal "dummes Testosteron-Geschwätz"


----------



## Guent (10. Juni 2013)

cantankerous schrieb:


> Ich und mein AFR



Endlich mal wieder ein AFR hier...cool!


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2013)

Hat nix mit Testosteron zu tun. Wenn die 60 bis 65kg Dame eine Bremse fährt, die mich mit 110kg locker zum stehen gebracht hat, dann kann sie ohne Probleme eine andere, leichtere fahren....das würde nämlich im Vergleich zur Gustav ganz massiv Gewicht sparen.

Die Gustav aus der Datenbank wiegt in der Ausführung für vorne 400g ohne Adapter und Scheibe. Für hinten ~450g dazu, 2 Scheiben ca. 400g, Adapter ca. 100g, plus Schrauben also ca. 1400g für die Bremsanlage.

Verglichen mit einer XO Trail (450g vorne/hinten, 300g Scheiben, 50g Adapter, 30g Schrauben) mit ca. 850g kann sie also um die 550g einsparen. Dann macht auch der Air Dämpfer wieder Sinn.


----------



## der-gute (10. Juni 2013)

eine Gewichtsdiskussion im Nicolaiforum...wo doch in regelmäßiger Folge Hope Bremsen verbaut werden...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2013)

cantankerous schrieb:


> Ich und mein AFR



Besten Rahmenfahrbkombi dies gibt

+ anständige Klamottenwahl, ganz ohne Augenkrebs Aber die Hose haste dir schon wegen deiner Gabal ausgesucht, oder?

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> eine Gewichtsdiskussion im Nicolaiforum...wo doch in regelmäßiger Folge Hope Bremsen verbaut werden...



Besser kann mans nicht ausdrücken

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werna (10. Juni 2013)

AFR sieht sher gut aus. Mich würde interessieren wie sich der ccdbair am Bike macht. Bin momentan am überlegen was sich besser macht ccdbair oder vivid air? Rahmen ist ein Helius ST von 2010. Hat da jemand ne erfahrung gemacht oder kann mir sagen was sich da besser macht


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Juni 2013)

Moin,

also ich finde die Lady durchweg cool. Und wenn sie meint nen Wurfanker fahren zu müssen, dann ist das ja okay. Ich persönlich fand Magura immer schei...e, nur die Gustav hat mich vom Hocker gehauen. 

Gruss


----------



## Splash (10. Juni 2013)

Bzgl Gustl wird es Zeit, dass ein adäquater Nachfolger auf den Markt kommt 



Werna schrieb:


> AFR sieht sher gut aus. Mich würde interessieren wie sich der ccdbair am Bike macht. Bin momentan am überlegen was sich besser macht ccdbair oder vivid air? Rahmen ist ein Helius ST von 2010. Hat da jemand ne erfahrung gemacht oder kann mir sagen was sich da besser macht



Die Freeride hatte so was mal mit ner Alutech Fanes getestet, das war seinerzeit knapp Pro Vivid Air ausgegangen. Wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe war der besser/einfacher abzustimmen. Wirklich viele Biker dürfte es wohl IMHO nicht geben, die beide Dämpfer vernünftig abgestimmt und erfahren haben ...


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2013)

Mittlerweile sind die Grundsetups, die CC auf der Website hat, ziemlich gut. Außerdem kann man sich in der CCDB-Lounge schnell mit anderen kurz schließen oder direkt Hilfe von CC bekommen.
 @der-gute: es gibt ja mittlerweile auch genug leicht aufgebaute Bikes im N-Forum. Außerdem ist für einen leichten Fahrer ein leichtes Rad einfach besser (für alle anderen auch).


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juni 2013)

Steve Peat mit seinen fast 2 metern fährt ne avid XO mit 160er scheiben vorne+hinten.

ich persönlich denke und finde das die gustav mitlerweile absolut unnötig im MTB bereich geworden ist


----------



## Timmy35 (10. Juni 2013)

Der  bremst ja auch fast nicht. Ich finde meine Gustav super. Die Bremse machte keinerlei Probleme oder Geräusche. Und das seit 10 Jahren.

(Hinten fahre ich auch nur eine 160er Scheibe. War damals Standard)


----------



## amajo (10. Juni 2013)

hi..ich möchte gerne meinen helius fr 2007 rahmen in der farbe kryptonite green/neon pink verkaufen, da es einem nucleon tft weichen wird. könnt ihr mir eure einschätzung für einen möglichen verkaufspreis nennen. würde mir helfen...damit ich im bikemarkt nicht gleich komplett dabneben liege.
danke euch..gruss andi


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2013)

Bei mir hat sich einzeln verkaufen immer mehr gelohnt.


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Juni 2013)

er will den Rahmen verkaufen


----------



## amajo (10. Juni 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich einzeln verkaufen immer mehr gelohnt.



danke dir...ich will ja auch nur "den rahmen" verkaufen...foto ist noch aufgebauter zustand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nippes80 (10. Juni 2013)

Ich würde mir den Vivid Air immer wieder kaufen...top Funktion.

Hier mal wieder meins in Park Konfig letzten Samstag in Willingen


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Juni 2013)

Moin,

wie funktioniert das denn mit der Reverb und dem Lift? Haut das bei dir hin oder fährt sie auch unkontrolliert aus? 

Gruss


----------



## acid-driver (10. Juni 2013)

Wofür hast du denn die "Kettenführung" in Verbindung mit der Hammerschmidt?


----------



## Nippes80 (10. Juni 2013)

In Willingen gibt es ja jetzt seit ein Paar Jahren einen neuen Lift mit Godel (also kein Problem). In Winterberg wo man das Rad am Sattel einhängen muss war ich mim Helius noch nicht (bin kein WIBE Fan), ich würde für so einen Bikepark auf Thomson umbauen denke ich!

Gruss



Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie funktioniert das denn mit der Reverb und dem Lift? Haut das bei dir hin oder fährt sie auch unkontrolliert aus?
> 
> Gruss


----------



## Nippes80 (10. Juni 2013)

Geräuchreduzierung...trotz sehr kurzer Kette ist sie immer unten an die Kettenstrebe geschlagen...jetzt iss Ruh!!!!



acid-driver schrieb:


> Wofür hast du denn die "Kettenführung" in Verbindung mit der Hammerschmidt?


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juni 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Reverb und dem Lift



Martin Willingen , kein problem.
winterberg würde ich abraten. 


Timmy ich hab nix gegen die gusatv,- ich finde sie einfach nur zu schwer.


----------



## acid-driver (10. Juni 2013)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Geräuchreduzierung...trotz sehr kurzer Kette ist sie immer unten an die Kettenstrebe geschlagen...jetzt iss Ruh!!!!



Dann hoffe ich mal, dass sie bei dir nicht abreißt 

Falls das doch passiert, kannst du ja mal das X.0 DH probieren


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Juni 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Martin Willingen , kein problem.
> winterberg würde ich abraten.




Jap, hast Recht. Hab es nicht mehr auf dem Radar gehabt.

Gruss


----------



## Elfriede (10. Juni 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Steve Peat mit seinen fast 2 metern fährt ne avid XO mit 160er scheiben vorne+hinten.
> 
> ich persönlich denke und finde das die gustav mitlerweile absolut unnötig im MTB bereich geworden ist



Und wenn Steve Peat ganz ohne Bremsen fährt... Ich nutze auch gerne die Marta oder die Hope XC Race. Die Gustav M ist aber einfach ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren. Wer sie nicht braucht, verbaut sie halt nicht und gut ist.

 @amajo: Mit etwas Geduld könnten evtl. noch 650-800 Euro drin sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juni 2013)

^^ jetzt reg dich mal ab...


----------



## kephren23 (10. Juni 2013)

400g +  ist schon schwer  

da ist ja mein Hope V4 fast nen Leichtgewicht


----------



## Elfriede (11. Juni 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ^^ jetzt reg dich mal ab...



Ah, der Meister der Ruhe selbst hat gesprochen...


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Juni 2013)

Ooch Mädels, vertragt Euch doch wieder 

Also die Gustav lag bei mir noch in Reserve im Schrank. Warum also auf Druck eine neue Bremse kaufen, wenn sie ungenutzt rumliegt? Zum Anderen gibt ihr der Anker ziemlich viel Selbstvertrauen, mal ordentlich laufen zu lassen. Außerdem muss man bedenken, daß sie schon geringere Kräfte in den Fingern hat und da ist als Ausgleich ein bißchen mehr Bums in der Bremse nicht allzu verkehrt.
Sobald ich an eine andere vernünftige Bremse mit Mineralöl - hoffentlich geht die Diskutiererei jetzt nicht wieder los  - in Aussicht steht, wird getauscht und ich packe sie an MEIN nächstes Projekt.

@_Jörg_: Die Hose hat sie mir aus dem Schrank gekapert nach dem Motto, Du hast die schon ewig nicht mehr angehabt und mir gefällt sie. Farbübereinstimmungen waren rein zufällig


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juni 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> @_Jörg_: Die Hose hat sie mir aus dem Schrank gekapert nach dem Motto, Du hast die schon ewig nicht mehr angehabt und mir gefällt sie. Farbübereinstimmungen waren rein zufällig



Na dann sie bestimmt genau aus dem Grund diese ausgesucht...Frauen und so

G.


----------



## kephren23 (11. Juni 2013)

klar die sehen sowas, vielleicht sogar die Gabel nach der Hose gewählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube trotzdem an das Gute im Menschen


----------



## guru39 (20. Juni 2013)




----------



## san_andreas (20. Juni 2013)

Oh, ganz schwarz ! Der wär was für mich !


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Oh, ganz schwarz ! Der wär was für mich !



Und für mich  
Hmmh, je länger es das Ion, und je mehr es davon gibt, desto besser gefällt mir eigentlich das Helius

G.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juni 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Oh, ganz schwarz ! Der wär was für mich !



zuschlagen... kostet NUR 1600,- euro


----------



## kloetenkoem (20. Juni 2013)

manno, warum immer in diesen Mini-Größen?


----------



## guru39 (20. Juni 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> zuschlagen... kostet NUR 1600,- euro



Das war ein anderer Rahmen


----------



## Timmy35 (20. Juni 2013)

War der andere Samstag nicht noch da?


----------



## guru39 (20. Juni 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> War der andere Samstag nicht noch da?




ja, der andere war noch da, ist aber mittlerweile auch verkauft


----------



## AM_Heizer (20. Juni 2013)

Der Steuerrohrbereich sieht nur fett aus beim AM.   @LB Jörg : die ION's durch die Bank, oder meinst du das 16er ? Wenn ja seh ich das ähnlich, ist ein schönes Rad aber die Unterschiede/ Vorteile (?) sind für mich nicht groß genug gegenüber einem Helius.  

Aber bei nem 18er bekomm ich troppen in die Hose...
Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (20. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> ja, der andere war noch da, ist aber mittlerweile auch verkauft



Dann aktualisier' mal bitte deine veraltete Homepage


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2013)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Der Steuerrohrbereich sieht nur fett aus beim AM.   @LB Jörg : die ION's durch die Bank, oder meinst du das 16er ? Wenn ja seh ich das ähnlich, ist ein schönes Rad aber die Unterschiede/ Vorteile (?) sind für mich nicht groß genug gegenüber einem Helius.
> 
> Aber bei nem 18er bekomm ich troppen in die Hose...
> Gruß Alex



Jepp, meine ausschließlich das 16er 
Will mir ja auch noch irgendwann so ein Pinion zulegen und wollte erst kurzfristig entscheiden, welches es werden sollte. Aber Nicolai hat mir die Entscheidung ja eh schon abgenommen, mit den Worten das es vorerst kein Ion16 Pinion geben wird 

G.


----------



## guru39 (20. Juni 2013)

Triple F schrieb:


> Dann aktualisier' mal bitte deine veraltete Homepage



Done


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> ja, der andere war noch da, ist aber mittlerweile auch verkauft



DANKE fürs bescheid sagen


----------



## guru39 (25. Juni 2013)




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2013)

Die beiden Laufräder mit Reifen hattest wohl mal irgendwo im Keller abgestellt und jetzt zufälluig, nach Jahren, wieder gefunden   

G.


----------



## guru39 (25. Juni 2013)

Der Kunde wollte etwas sparen und hat sein altes Rocky geschlachtet


----------



## kephren23 (25. Juni 2013)

ja das is durchaus verständlich bei den Kosten, sieht zwar etwas bräsig aus, aber wenigstens hatte er was zum schlachten


----------



## Guent (26. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Scheeee!
:thumbup:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (26. Juni 2013)

Ich find´s auch hübsch  Und wenn ich den Vorderreifen zuhalte, dann ist es sogar sehr hübsch


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2013)

Dann halt ich den Hinterreifen zu Der rote Kreis am Reifen und Nicolai haben nämlich eins gemeinsam....beides ist kultig

G.


----------



## hoschi2007 (26. Juni 2013)

...und ich dachte schon den Reifen gibt es wieder zu kaufen...Schade!


----------



## der stan (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo. Wollte meins auch mal zeigen , auch wenn noch viel verbesserungsbedarf ist bin damit denoch sehr zufrieden.

MFG


----------



## taylor (29. Juni 2013)

Hier mal mein Helius RC. Gerade nach ein wenig Gewichtsoptimierung.


----------



## Joshua60 (30. Juni 2013)

so kleine Bilder gehören einfach verboten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (30. Juni 2013)

vorallem weil man die doch mittlerweile so schön durch die IBC-Galerie einfügen kann


----------



## taylor (30. Juni 2013)

... wollt Ihr grössere Fotos?


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Juni 2013)

taylor schrieb:


> ... wollt Ihr grössere Fotos?


,.,.,.:;;;


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juni 2013)

taylor schrieb:


> ... wollt Ihr grössere Fotos?



NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN ! 

nicht mit so einem riesen Namenszug.


----------



## der stan (30. Juni 2013)

kann mir bitte einer ein tipp geben wie ich die bremsleitung besser verlegen kann? So wie es jetzt ist arbeitet die Leitung zu stark  oder schleift an der wippe.

Danke im voraus


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Juni 2013)

Unten rum. 
Oder innendurch die Wippe.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## der stan (30. Juni 2013)

Für unten habe ich keine halter könnte man aber welche mit Klebestreifen nutzen. Durch die wippe habe ich es eben gelegt und das ist mist.


----------



## barbarissima (30. Juni 2013)

Es gibt doch extra Leitungshalter zum hinbeppen. Die halten prima (darf nur kein Lackpflegespray drankommen). Habe ein paar davon unterm Oberrohr kleben.


----------



## der stan (30. Juni 2013)

danke. genau an so was habe ich gedacht! Ich probiere mal rum


----------



## kephren23 (30. Juni 2013)

gibts auch farbig, aber das kommt ja für dich nicht ganz so in Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poldi222 (1. Juli 2013)

Das RC ist nett. Die Felgenaufkleber, Hörner und ... Gerber ab, schwarzer Vorbau dran, dann ist's chic.


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. Juli 2013)

An einem RC machen Hörner durchaus Sinn.


----------



## Midgetman (1. Juli 2013)

Habe ich auch immer gedacht, bis mir aufgefallen ist, dass ich bei Rennfotos im Wiegetritt immer normal am Lenker greife...


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. Juli 2013)

Das ist ja auch Deine Entscheidung und, wenn Du ohne fährst, dann auch eine richtige.
Aber sowas zu monieren ist, als ob ich jemandem aus optischen Gründen rate, statt 38er mit 32er KB zu fahren.


----------



## taylor (1. Juli 2013)

Hi,
mit dem Namensaufkleber habe ich nur gemacht, da hier ein unschöner Kratzer ist. Muss mir da etwas anderes einfallen lassen. Schwarzer Vorbau ist in Planung. Warte nur noch im Bikemarkt auf ein schönes Angebot für einen schwarzen Tune mit 110 mm. Zum Thema "Hörnchen": fahre hauptsächlich Touren und zwei bis drei Langstrecken-Marathons. Da ist es nach ein paar Stunden sehr bequem, wenn man mal umfassen kann oder im Wiegetritt sich besser halten kann. 

Wenn jemand Vorschläge hat, was man außer dem Namenszug machen kann, bin ich dankbar. Habe momentan keine Idee.


----------



## kephren23 (1. Juli 2013)

zwei große "N" vielleicht!


----------



## taylor (1. Juli 2013)

Habe gerade in einem anderen Therad gesehen, dann man bei BC Decals von Nicolai bestellen kann. Werde ich mal testen!


----------



## kephren23 (1. Juli 2013)

http://apliquet.dbap.de/index.php?screen=dstore.overview&mpid=776&sid=1 

Da auch
die machen dir auch was de so magst, wenn de lieb fragst


----------



## taylor (1. Juli 2013)

... auch nicht schlecht die Idee. Hier nur der Schriftzug Helius RC. Ich fahre jetzt erstmal in Urlaub und dann werde ich mal ordern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juli 2013)

lt. Info wird es den Helius AM Rahmen nach der Eurobike 2013 nicht mehr geben. . . dann wird der Thread hier wohl aussterben. 

(evtl. wird es dann auch zeit zu wechseln)


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juli 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> lt. Info wird es den Helius AM Rahmen nach der Eurobike 2013 nicht mehr geben. . . dann wird der Thread hier wohl aussterben.
> 
> (evtl. wird es dann auch zeit zu wechseln)



Aber sie haben doch noch gar keinen Ersatz für große Menschen 

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (5. Juli 2013)

Dann noch mal schnell nen Update.




Gruss


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Juli 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> lt. Info wird es den Helius AM Rahmen nach der Eurobike 2013 nicht mehr geben. . . dann wird der Thread hier wohl aussterben.
> ...


 

Ich hetz Dir Plagipedi auf den Hals, wenn Du nicht dazuschreibst, vom wem die Info kommt 

By the way .. auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter, keine neue Erkenntnis (für mich).


----------



## trailterror (5. Juli 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> lt. Info wird es den Helius AM Rahmen nach der Eurobike 2013 nicht mehr geben. . .


 


!!!!Waaaaahnsinn!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juli 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> By the way .. auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter, keine neue Erkenntnis (für mich).


da ich meine Rahmen max. 2-3 jahre fahre stellt sich mir die frage ob ich mich (zwangsweise) mit einem ION 16 anfreunden werde ?

oder das ich kompl. die Marke wechsel.  
dort gibt es sehr sehr gute Angebote für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Juli 2013)

Schreib lieber mal, von wem Du die Info hast ...


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juli 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Schreib lieber mal, von wem Du die Info hast ...



glaubst du mir etwa nicht... 
es wird so kommen,- und es hat sich doch schon so abgezeichnet.


----------



## rebirth (5. Juli 2013)

ähm. ist doch kein geheimniss?! deswegen hab ich noch schnell eins gekauft


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Schreib lieber mal, von wem Du die Info hast ...



Die Info kam von mir.

Artur fragte mich ob ich ein AM Rahmen für ihn hätte und ich schrieb nein
weil das AM ausläuft.

Dass das AM ausläuft wundert mich auch nicht wirklich. Von 20 Anfragen
waren 20 für das Ion 16 und keine fürs AM.


----------



## rebirth (5. Juli 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Von 20 Anfragen
> waren 20 für das Ion 16 und keine fürs AM.



die leute wissen halt nicht was gut ist...


----------



## Martin1508 (5. Juli 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dass das AM ausläuft wundert mich auch nicht wirklich. Von 20 Anfragen
> waren 20 für das Ion 16 und keine fürs AM.



Moin, und das spiegelt genau das wieder, was man hier im Forum beobachten kann. Die Ion 16 Galerie füllt sich und in der Helius Galerie passiert so gut wie nichts mehr. 

Ich bin das Ion jetzt paarmal Probe gefahren und bin ganz angetan. Rein von der Optik gefällt mir das Helius noch ein bisschen besser.

Der König ist tot, lang lebe der König!

Gruss


----------



## trailterror (5. Juli 2013)

Ist doch klar. Das ion hat die neuen schnick schnacks, die zwar keiner braucht, aber darauf stehn die leute....zumal man auch bei N wohl jedem zu nem ion rät, anstelle des AM's

Ich würde einfach gerne die gründe, welcher art auch immer, von N hören, in welchen punkten das ion besser sein soll als das AM

Die negativpunkte des ion aufm papier (für mich) sind einfach nicht wegzudiskutieren


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Juli 2013)

Pro und Kontras eben, wie bspw. tieferes Tretlager.
Bergab einfach mehr Bügeleisen, bergauf, technisches fahren und stark vorblockte Trails, Aufsetzer ohne Ende.

Ist u.a. der Gründe, warum ich mich gegen das Fanes fürs Helius entschieden hatte.


----------



## der-gute (5. Juli 2013)

Wo isn das Problem?

Es gibt doch das AC 2013...!

Oder wollt ihr mir ernsthaft klar machen,
das ihr ne 180er Gabel und ein hohes Tretlager wie im AM für die von euch kritisierten Punkte braucht?

Mit einem AC mit Pike oder 34 seid ihr doch prächtig bedient...

Wer das mehr an Bügeleisen will, nimmt das Ion.
Wer hohes Tretlager und 170/180 mm haben muss, bestellt sich halt das AM als Sondermodell.


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Juli 2013)

ich denke mal der hinterbau funktioniert am ion auch n bischen besser als am helius.

würde dann wahrscheinlich auch das ac nehmen oder doch ein slash oder speci enduro? gibt soviel geile bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (5. Juli 2013)

Heult doch!


----------



## tommi101 (5. Juli 2013)

@Artur
Welcher ist eigentlich der Bernhard auf dem Foto.....Zunge??


----------



## trailterror (5. Juli 2013)

Genau der isses 
  @Khujand

Welches macht dich denn mehr an-> spitti oder rune? Ich find die beiden auch ganz schick

Ich denk ja, dass das AC als nächstes geschlachtet wird....?


----------



## sluette (5. Juli 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> By the way .. auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter, keine neue Erkenntnis (für mich).



Wenn ich mich da so an die ein oder andere Aussage erinnere ist der Sport doch dann für dich tot...


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Juli 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wo isn das Problem?
> 
> Es gibt doch das AC 2013...!
> 
> ...



ICH finde das Helius deutlich universeller als das Ion. Ich fahre sowohl normale Touren, wie sie bei mir vor Ort möglich sind, aber auch gern härtere Strecken, Finale, Gardasee etc.. Da hab ich schon gern was "tourenlastigeres" mit ordentlich Reserven.
Diskussionen über Sinn oder Unsinn persönlicher Vorlieben bringen nichts, hier schon mal garnichts. Ich würde aber manchmal schon gern wissen, wieviele Ion 16 Fahrer genervt sind, weil sie permanent aufsetzen.
Imho ist der Wechsel ein ziemlicher Hype, der von N ja auch eher angekurbelt wird. Und wie schnell sich mittlerweile bei N Anschauungen ändern!?

Zum 2013er AM steht auf der Website noch: "Betrachtet man nur die Federwegsklasse, hat das Helius AM mit dem ION16 Konkurrenz aus eigenem Hause bekommen. Aber das Helius AM hat nichts zu befürchten."


----------



## timtim (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo Guru , wie groß ist denn das bisherige Interesse am AC 650 ? Ging da schon was raus ,bin noch aufder Suche nach einem Nachfolger für mein etwas kleines AC .Vorderrad fahr ich schon 650 ,macht sich ganz ordentlich ....
Sorry fürs OT


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2013)

Hi Tim,

also ich hab noch keins verkauft.

650B könnte aber das Thema werden, nicht nur beim AC.


----------



## timtim (5. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank , bin deiner Meinung .Demnächst mal per PN oder Tel. Icke...


----------



## der-gute (5. Juli 2013)

nimm 29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (5. Juli 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ich würde aber manchmal schon gern wissen, wieviele Ion 16 Fahrer genervt sind, weil sie permanent aufsetzen.



Mal die Kirche etwas im Dorf lassen. Ich fahre selbst aktuell ein Rad mit 338mm Tretlagerhöhe unbelastet. Gegenüber den 355mm vom vorherigen Rad ist das definitiv eine Umgewöhnung, die mich auch schon zwei bis drei Pedalpins gekostet hat. Ich setze aber definitiv nicht andauernd auf. Geauer gesagt noch nie. Und so wird es auch der überwiegenden Mehrzahl der Ion 16 Fahrer gehen.


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2013)

omg das Ion ist wirklich 2,5mm tiefer als das AM   Wie konnte ich nur damit fahren ohne je mit dem Pedal aufgesetzt zu sein.

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: Das AM hat ja 171mm Federweg am Heck und das Ion 160mm, richtig!?

Wenn ich mich also voll im Federweg befinde ist das Pedal beim AM sogar 8,5mm tiefer   

Jetzt tun mir die AM Fahrer richtig leid die ständig mit ihren Pedalen aufsetzen 

Wenn 17,5mm jetzt beim Ion auf die High Einstellung bezogen sind und das Tretlager jetzt nochmal 9mm runter kommt wären das 0,5mm tiefer
beim Ion, ich glaube das juckt mich nicht wirklich


----------



## der-gute (6. Juli 2013)

alles Bähmullen


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (6. Juli 2013)

Also ich hab den 650B Rahmen schon hier rumliegen, brauch nur noch etwas Geld fuer den Rest


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> omg das Ion ist wirklich 2,5mm tiefer als das AM   Wie konnte ich nur damit fahren ohne je mit dem Pedal aufgesetzt zu sein.
> 
> Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: Das AM hat ja 171mm Federweg am Heck und das Ion 160mm, richtig!?
> 
> ...




Oh manno das ist aber jetzt fies

Aber der eingefederte Zustand ist irrelevant. Das Ion wäre bei uns in der Loweinstellung so gut wie unfahrbar, aber in der High genau an der untersten Grenze. Mit 180er Lyrik und High Einstellung also alles im grünen Bereich.

Was mich am Ion Hauptsächlich störrt, ist das es für meine Körpergeo dieses 2cm gekürzere Sitzrohr hat...und das harmoniert nicht mit meiner Telestütze 

Und nommal zur Tretlagerhöhe. 9mm Unterschied sind Welten in dem Bereich, wenn du in einer Blocklandschaft wohnst Ich finds da für so ein Rad eher egal obs nun 64, 65 oder 66 Grad Lenkwinkel hat. Weil da wiegen Vor und Nachteile sich gut aus.

G.


----------



## timtim (6. Juli 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> nimm 29



nööö...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2013)

timtim schrieb:


> nööö...



...oder evtl. mal später, wenn man nur noch zum Trinken auf den Hausberg fährt und auf der Forststraße auch wieder zurück   

G.


----------



## checkb (6. Juli 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> nimm 29



TimTim ist doch kein Riese wie du und fährt nicht Trekingrad. )))))) 

Checkb


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2013)

checkb schrieb:


> TimTim ist doch kein Riese wie du und fährt nicht Trekingrad. ))))))
> 
> Checkb



Man kann sich ja heutzutage chirurgisch die Beine verlängern lassen 

G.


----------



## trailterror (6. Juli 2013)

Ich find 9mm im tretlagerbereich auch nicht wenig...

Würd mich aber nicht weiter stören, da ich das ding in der high einstellung mit ner 170er gabel fahren würde....

Andere dinge, wie unter anderem auch das von jörg angesprochene extrem kurzes sr, stören mich mehr....

Man kanns halt nie jedem recht machen

  @Guru

Bekommt das 18er veränderungen irgendwelcher art?


----------



## der-gute (6. Juli 2013)

Das effektiv nutzbare Sitzrohr ist im Ion auch nicht kürzer, als im Helius!


----------



## lakekeman (6. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das Ion wäre bei uns in der Loweinstellung so gut wie unfahrbar, aber in der High genau an der untersten Grenze



Mist, mein Ion ist bei 350mm Tretlagerhöhe in der low Einstellung. Exakt wie mein Helius AM vorher (custom geo). Mein AC ist sowieso tiefer.
(Mal abgesehen von so ziemlich jedem anderen halbwegs aktuellen Enduro)
Bisher durfte ich damit überall fahren können. Bei euch kommt dann die Polizei, oder warum ist das unfahrbar


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich da so an die ein oder andere Aussage erinnere ist der Sport doch dann für dich tot...



das ist nicht mein Text...den du zitiert hast.
aber du hast recht sowas habe ich mal gesagt.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Mist, mein Ion ist bei 350mm Tretlagerhöhe in der low Einstellung. Exakt wie mein Helius AM vorher (custom geo). Mein AC ist sowieso tiefer.
> (Mal abgesehen von so ziemlich jedem anderen halbwegs aktuellen Enduro)
> Bisher durfte ich damit überall fahren können. Bei euch kommt dann die Polizei, oder warum ist das unfahrbar



Ich bin noch kein ION gefahren...nur mal gerollt und bin deswegen rein von den Daten auf der Nicolaiseite ausgegangen.
Ob die stimmen und wie weit sie mit deinem Rad übereinstimmen weiß ich natürlich nicht.
Aber ich bleib bei unfahrebar...war heut auch wieder einen Tag am Ochsenkopf unterwegs

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das effektiv nutzbare Sitzrohr ist im Ion auch nicht kürzer, als im Helius!



Außer man hat eine Telestütze mit genau vorgegebener Einstecklänge, die man über den Ausfahrhub an seine Größe anpassen muß.

G.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Juli 2013)

Leute, laßt mal die Kirche im Dorf. Sind doch beides tolle Rahmen und das Ion ist nun mal das modernere. Und wenn das Helius kaum noch bestellt wird, ist es halt auch eine ökonomische Entscheidung für N.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (6. Juli 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Leute, laßt mal die Kirche im Dorf. Sind doch beides tolle Rahmen und das Ion ist nun mal das modernere. Und wenn das Helius kaum noch bestellt wird, ist es halt auch eine ökonomische Entscheidung für N.


----------



## Timmy35 (7. Juli 2013)

Außerdem ist dass am ja noch lieferbar. Jeder der eins möchte kann sich noch eins holen.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Leute, laßt mal die Kirche im Dorf. Sind doch beides tolle Rahmen und das Ion ist nun mal das modernere. .



Würd ich so net unterschreiben. Es sind einfach 2 verschiedenen Räder, die meiner Meinung wohl beide Top sind, aber dennoch unterschiedliche Leute ansprechen.
Da ist keins moderner oder weniger modern, sondern lediglich trendiger und weniger trendiger.

G.


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Juli 2013)

nicolai ist doch eh nicht trendy...oder wann kommen die hydroforming rohre und carbon?


----------



## Helius-FR (7. Juli 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> nicolai ist doch eh nicht trendy...oder wann kommen die hydroforming rohre und carbon?



Wenn nan keine Ahnung hat...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2013)

*poppcorn hol*


----------



## Martin1508 (7. Juli 2013)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Wenn nan keine Ahnung hat...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2



Versteh den Satz nicht.


----------



## Helius-FR (7. Juli 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> nicolai ist doch eh nicht trendy...oder wann kommen die hydroforming rohre und carbon?









Martin1508 schrieb:


> Versteh den Satz nicht.



Hydroforming und Carbon bei Nicolai

Finde den Fehler 



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Juli 2013)

martin ohne ironiesmileys raffens manche halt nicht 

vom typ der ein untrendy helius am sein eigen nennt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (7. Juli 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> martin ohne ironiesmileys raffens manche halt nicht
> 
> vom typ der ein untrendy helius am sein eigen nennt!



Dann Sorry und mein Fehler 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Juli 2013)

passt scho 

aber so ein klitze carbon und ne prise hydro wär doch schon sexy


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2013)

hehe, ich habs noch ohne Smilie verstanden  

G.


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Juli 2013)

du fährst ja auch sone unfahrbare oldschool baukran bude


----------



## Martin1508 (7. Juli 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> passt scho
> 
> aber so ein klitze carbon und ne prise hydro wär doch schon sexy



Ja, leckst mi am Orsch. Kein kleines bisschen Carbon ( zumindest am Rahmen ) und auch keine hydrogeformten Rohre. Es muss einfach Sachen geben, die sich nicht ändern. Ich komme auch nicht klar, wenn die Bahn pünktlich ist und das Taxi kein Mercedes E Klasse Diesel. Wann dreht sich die Sonne um die Erde.

Gruss


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Juli 2013)

martin wie kommst du eigentlich mit diesem prähistorischen 1 1/8" steuerrohr klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> du fährst ja auch sone unfahrbare oldschool baukran bude



Nach 4 Abfahrten heut am Oko, mit meinem ICB, hab ich gleich wieder auf meine Nicolai Baumarktbude umgesattelt...und hatte bei gleichem Federweg das Gefühl doppelt so viel zu haben
Glaub aber da paßte was mit dem Dämpfer und der Federgabel net, sonst wärs schon happig

Wennst am Oko gestern net gekniffen hättest und gefahren wärst, dann kannst danach immer auf Facbook gehen und Bilder von dir suchen...diesmal hab ich auch eins auf FB gefunden







G.


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Juli 2013)

tja jörg, mit nem trendy carbon bike wärst du sicher doppelt so hoch geflogen!


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht kaufe ich ja 2014 ein 650b Ac.....dann gibt es einen AM Rahmen zu kaufen  oder Argon :-o


----------



## Bodenprobe (7. Juli 2013)

Geil die Pedalen gell!


----------



## Martin1508 (7. Juli 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> martin wie kommst du eigentlich mit diesem prähistorischen 1 1/8" steuerrohr klar?


 
Unfahrbar!!! Ich kämpfe täglich ums Überleben.


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Juli 2013)

dachte ich mir schon 

mir gehts mit dem 1.5" nicht anders.

hätt ich doch nur tapered


----------



## der-gute (7. Juli 2013)

Kann nicht jeder geil sein!


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Juli 2013)

überlasse ich gern den 29ern


----------



## kephren23 (7. Juli 2013)

hehe, ihr seit verrückt 
zum glück hab ich doch das ION16 genommen


----------



## der-gute (8. Juli 2013)

ole ole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. Juli 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> hehe, ihr seit verrückt
> zum glück hab ich doch das ION16 genommen



Mit den altmodischen 26ern  du bist doch schon out bevor dus das erste mal gefahren bist


----------



## checkb (8. Juli 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mit den altmodischen 26ern  du bist doch schon out bevor dus das erste mal gefahren bist


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juli 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> du fährst ja auch sone unfahrbare oldschool baukran bude



aaaach... ich reg mich nicht mehr auf.

mein Neffe fährt ja auch ein Oldtimer (ufo-DS)... und ist glücklich damit.


----------



## Timmy35 (8. Juli 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mein Neffe fährt ja auch ein Oldtimer (ufo-DS)... und ist glücklich damit.



und das mit 24 Zoll, dass ist ja noch schlimmer als ein 26er.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juli 2013)

unfahrbar... alles unfahrbar, das alte zeuch.


----------



## beetle (8. Juli 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> tja jörg, mit nem trendy carbon bike wärst du sicher doppelt so hoch geflogen!



Und ohne Rohloff erst. Damit kann man doch nicht mehr als Treking fahren.


----------



## Rebell-78 (8. Juli 2013)

Bin 3 Tagen in Allgäu mit mein AM unterwegs gewesen und habe eine Schwachstelle gefunden.
die selbe wie auch mein Speci. Enduro hatte. Ich


----------



## Zaskar01 (8. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juli 2013)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Bin 3 Tagen in Allgäu mit mein AM unterwegs gewesen und habe eine Schwachstelle gefunden.
> die selbe wie auch mein Speci. Enduro hatte. Ich



 geht mir genau so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (8. Juli 2013)

So ist das. Neulich Handgelenk vs. ION16. Das ION16 hat nix abbekommen, meine Speiche ist jetzt mit Titan optimiert worden. 1:0 fürs ION16.


----------



## der-gute (8. Juli 2013)

oh du Materialfetischist...gute Besserung!


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Juli 2013)

Oh mein Gott was hab ich wieder angestellt.
Fast schlimmer, als ein AFR mit Gustav aufzubauen. 
Und als on top noch Kommentare vom jemandem, der die Bikes schneller wechselt als manche die Büx und jedes Teil als die Krone der Ingenieurskunst preist.


----------



## kephren23 (8. Juli 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> So ist das. Neulich Handgelenk vs. ION16. Das ION16 hat nix abbekommen, meine Speiche ist jetzt mit Titan optimiert worden. 1:0 fürs ION16.



Gute Besserung, hatte auch mal Titan im Arm, Ich gegen das Bike meiner Mutter, jetzt seit 16 Jahren als Schlüsselanhänger immer dabei(in Raw-Gold, passend zum ION)


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Bekommt das 18er veränderungen irgendwelcher art?




quasi.... es fliegt auch raus 



 @littlepigmann,

ich bin Händler, da sollte man das neuste da haben und auch selbst fahren  Und soll ich schreiben das die Baiks schei$$e sind... wenn ich sie geil finde!?


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Juli 2013)

Nö, das vielleicht nicht, aber erst recht nicht, weil Du davon lebst 

Touche, und jetzt wieder lieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (8. Juli 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, hatte auch mal Titan im Arm, Ich gegen das Bike meiner Mutter, jetzt seit 16 Jahren als Schlüsselanhänger immer dabei(in Raw-Gold, passend zum ION)



So ein Schlüsselanhänger habe ich im Winter auch. Ich bin mal gespannt ob ich noch dieses Jahr ne MTB Tour machen kann.


----------



## hömma (8. Juli 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> So ist das. Neulich Handgelenk vs. ION16. Das ION16 hat nix abbekommen, meine Speiche ist jetzt mit Titan optimiert worden. 1:0 fürs ION16.



Ohje, gute Besserung! Hast du dich wieder an den fiesen Treppen an der Wolfsburg versucht?


----------



## barbarissima (8. Juli 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> So ist das. Neulich Handgelenk vs. ION16. Das ION16 hat nix abbekommen, meine Speiche ist jetzt mit Titan optimiert worden. 1:0 fürs ION16.


Von mir auch gute Besserung


----------



## Midgetman (8. Juli 2013)

Gute Besserung! Verletzt sein ist sch...


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Juli 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, hatte auch mal Titan im Arm, Ich gegen das Bike meiner Mutter, jetzt seit 16 Jahren als Schlüsselanhänger immer dabei(in Raw-Gold, passend zum ION)



erinnert mich an die griffschalen meines butterfly-messers. so vor 16 jahren.   

gute besserung!


----------



## trailterror (8. Juli 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> quasi.... es fliegt auch raus



Hallo...wie bitte.... das ion 18 geht mit dem AM in Rente


----------



## IceQ- (8. Juli 2013)

Hier ein 2011er Helius AC!
















bis auf das der DT Dämpfer schon nach 2 Jahren altersschwach wirkt ein geiles Ding


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juli 2013)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Hier ein 2011er Helius AC!



oldtimer.   

aber sehr schön.


----------



## IceQ- (8. Juli 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> oldtimer.
> 
> aber sehr schön.



Ich hab immernochs Gefühl ich hätte es dieses Jahr gekauft


----------



## kephren23 (9. Juli 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> erinnert mich an die griffschalen meines butterfly-messers. so vor 16 jahren.



Ja das haben viele geantwortet, auf die Frage was sie denn denken was das ist!

Als dann die Wahrheit ans Licht kam haben es nich wenige fallen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (9. Juli 2013)




----------



## barbarissima (9. Juli 2013)

@iceQ
Sehr hübsch anzuschauen  Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## beetle (9. Juli 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Ohje, gute Besserung! Hast du dich wieder an den fiesen Treppen an der Wolfsburg versucht?



Leider viel unspektakulärer. War in Hindelang auf der schwarzen DH Strecke. Bin über einen losen Stein "gestolpert", hab die Kiste nicht mehr schnell genug eingefangen bekommen und bin den Abhang runter. 

Vielen Dank für die Besserungswünsche. Bin heute schon wieder mit dem Rad auf die Arbeit gefahen. Vor 4 Wochen hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass ich das schon wieder kann.


----------



## IceQ- (9. Juli 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @_ice_Q
> Sehr hübsch anzuschauen  Was wiegt es denn?


11,96 Kg nach Waage.
Ohne Dreck und mit der Syntace P6 Stütze  (Aktuelle +30g stütze mit perfekter Perfomance), waren es mal 11,90 Kg. (Mit meiner DT Swiss XMM früher sogar 11,85kg (Messwert aller Bauteile nach erst Aufbau))

Bei den Reifen könnte ich noch 200 Gramm sparen


----------



## barbarissima (9. Juli 2013)

Und ich war der Meinung, dass meins leicht ist 

Hier mal meine olle Kiste  mit 12,8 kg zum Vergleich


----------



## ssiemund (9. Juli 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ...Hier mal meine olle Kiste


... wie machst du das denn, das die Kiste einfach so auf'm Rasen steht 
Stephan


----------



## der stan (9. Juli 2013)

gute Rasenpflege...


----------



## kephren23 (9. Juli 2013)

photoshop
Bild in groß ansehen und den Stock hinter den Kettenblättern finden


----------



## barbarissima (9. Juli 2013)

Hat ja nicht jeder so einen schicken Bikeständer wie IceQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (9. Juli 2013)




----------



## IceQ- (9. Juli 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und ich war der Meinung, dass meins leicht ist
> 
> Hier mal meine olle Kiste  mit 12,8 kg zum Vergleich
> 
> Dein Bild



Pedalen, Reifen, Stütze und du bist quasi bei mir. Ich kann ja die Teileliste mal hochladen 

Aber dein Bike ist sehr schick




barbarissima schrieb:


> Hat ja nicht jeder so einen schicken Bikeständer wie IceQ



Ich reiche das Kompliment an den Chef des Gartens weiter


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und ich war der Meinung, dass meins leicht ist
> 
> Hier mal meine olle Kiste  mit 12,8 kg zum Vergleich



Bärbel... schönes Rad... aber das schaltwerk finde ich einen tacken zu lang.
 ein middel cage würde doch auch super passen, und kein kettenpeitschen mehr verursachen.


----------



## barbarissima (9. Juli 2013)

Frag mich nicht, warum ich das lange Schaltwerk genommen habe  Vermutlich war ich mit der Bestellung der ganzen Parts so überfordert, dass auf solche Details gar nicht mehr geachtet habe  Mit dem C-Guide hält sich das Kettenpeitschen aber ganz gut in Grenzen.


----------



## barbarissima (9. Juli 2013)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Pedalen, Reifen, Stütze und du bist quasi bei mir. Ich kann ja die Teileliste mal hochladen


 Teileliste wäre super! Aber Pedale, Reifen und Stütze würde ich nicht mehr tauschen wollen  Carbonkurbel geht auch nicht, weil die der Fahrradträger vom Astra kaputt machen würde  Bleiben nur noch superleichte LR oder/eine leichte Bremse  Habe ich was vergessen?


----------



## kephren23 (9. Juli 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Frag mich nicht, warum ich das lange Schaltwerk genommen habe  Vermutlich war ich mit der Bestellung der ganzen Parts so überfordert, dass auf solche Details gar nicht mehr geachtet habe  Mit dem C-Guide hält sich das Kettenpeitschen aber ganz gut in Grenzen.



Das XT gibts doch nur in kurz oder lang, und kurz wäre ja für 3 fach zu kurz, also alles richtig gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rebell-78 (10. Juli 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Leider viel unspektakulärer. War in Hindelang auf der schwarzen DH Strecke. Bin über einen losen Stein "gestolpert", hab die Kiste nicht mehr schnell genug eingefangen bekommen und bin den Abhang runter.
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Besserungswünsche. Bin heute schon wieder mit dem Rad auf die Arbeit gefahen. Vor 4 Wochen hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass ich das schon wieder kann.



Gute besserung 

mit ein Helius kann so etwas net passieren. Hindelang kannst nur auf schwarz runter, gelb ist ja Waldautobahn.

Trage auch seit 10 Jahren Titan im Schulter und LWS ist auch steif.
 @hömma WE fahren?


----------



## hömma (10. Juli 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und ich war der Meinung, dass meins leicht ist
> 
> Hier mal meine olle Kiste  mit 12,8 kg zum Vergleich


Ist doch ein Top-Gewicht für die Federwegsklasse! Um nochmal deutlich abzuspecken, müsstest du 1. richtig Kohle reinstecken und 2. Kompromisse eingehen, wie z.B. auf die Reverb verzichten. Aber das will ja niemand, der sich einmal dran gewöhnt hat...

Sieht auf jeden Fall richtig gut aus das Gerät! 

Bei mir steht jetzt nach 2 Jahren Bastelei am Helius AM in den nächsten Tagen das vorerst finale Update an. Dann bin ich _endlich _an dem Punkt, wo ich nicht mehr weiß, was ich noch optimieren kann. Vermutlich fange ich dann auch an, bunte Ventilkappen zu kaufen, Eloxalbäder anzumischen und mit Drano Fink zu experimentieren. 



Rebell-78 schrieb:


> @hömma WE fahren?


Mit Sicherheit! Ist aber noch nix konkretes geplant...

Wir wollen heute Abend wahrscheinlich ne Feierabendrunde über den Mahlberg drehen. Melde mich später mal bei dir.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juli 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Das XT gibts doch nur in kurz oder lang, und kurz wäre ja für 3 fach zu kurz, also alles richtig gemacht



ich bin das short XO bei einem 38er Kettenblatt gefahren... sollte/dürfte auch nicht gehen, hat aber super gefunzt.  

mit dem kurzem XT kannst du vorne auch problemlos 3 fach fahren, so wie mein schwager


----------



## kephren23 (10. Juli 2013)

na damit kommste jetzt 
wo ich nen scheiß langes hab.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juli 2013)

XT und "kurz" ist relativ, viel macht das nicht aus.


----------



## kephren23 (10. Juli 2013)

na jetzt weiß ich ja bescheid. Kommt dann gleich auf die UPDATE-Liste


----------



## guru39 (12. Juli 2013)

Heute mal was ganz besonderes 

Nucleon AM Gr. S Bronxe elox Extra Love grün


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Juli 2013)

Leider geil!


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Juli 2013)

Schönes Ding 


Bis auf ... Wodan und LB??


----------



## Timmy35 (12. Juli 2013)

Echt geil und der absolute Fräs-Porno.

Aber jetzt mal ketzerisch gefragt, hat die G-Boxx irgendwelche echten Vorteile gegenüber einem Helius AM Pinion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2013)

sieht schweine-geil aus


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Juli 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Echt geil und der absolute Fräs-Porno.
> 
> Aber jetzt mal ketzerisch gefragt, hat die G-Boxx irgendwelche echten Vorteile gegenüber einem Helius AM Pinion?


 
Hat sich technisch bewährt, was Pinion noch muss.
Außerdem ist kein Kettenspanner nötig, was für mich sowohl technischer als auch optischer Vorteil ist.

Nicht böse oder neidisch gemeint, bitte jetzt kein Aufgeheule der Pinionfahrer.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Heute mal was ganz besonderes
> 
> Nucleon AM Gr. S Bronxe elox Extra Love grün



Das muß auf die nächste Seite nommal rüber  

Kömme gerade in dem Moment wieder von der Garage hoch, weil ich von meinem Nucli die oberen Gleitlager vom Umlenkhebel getauscht hab. Bei dem Rad macht sogar rumschrauben Spaß Da paßt einfach alles paßgenau zusammen...wie bei Lego oder Fischertechnik

G.


----------



## IceQ- (14. Juli 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Teileliste wäre super! Aber Pedale, Reifen und Stütze würde ich nicht mehr tauschen wollen  Carbonkurbel geht auch nicht, weil die der Fahrradträger vom Astra kaputt machen würde  Bleiben nur noch superleichte LR oder/eine leichte Bremse  Habe ich was vergessen?




heute Update gemacht.
http://www.file-upload.net/download-7838405/Bike_parts_V0.48.xlsx.html

mein Excel file, ist viren und skript frei.


----------



## barbarissima (14. Juli 2013)

Danke schön, werde ich mir gleich mal anschauen!


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2013)

Der Download geht irgendwo hin


----------



## Spletti (15. Juli 2013)

das nucleon sieht deeeeeeerbe aus!


----------



## kephren23 (15. Juli 2013)

gibts denn auch Bilder von der fertigen Nucleon-Trail-Fräse?


----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2013)

Wenn es fertig ja. Ich habe aber noch nicht mal damit angefangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (15. Juli 2013)

naja kenn ich ja,


----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2013)

wenn nicht du...wer dann


----------



## kephren23 (15. Juli 2013)

na, angefangen hab ich ja wenigstens schon


----------



## IceQ- (15. Juli 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Download geht irgendwo hin


auf das kleine Download drücken geht nicht?


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2013)

Ging, danke habe wohl immer den falschen Knopf gedrückt


----------



## OldSchoolMen (16. Juli 2013)

Mein neues AM 

Ein Klassiker vor klassischer Kulisse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (16. Juli 2013)

Geil.


----------



## Martin1508 (16. Juli 2013)

Moin,

ich mag den Kontrast mit den Deemax. Cool!

Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (16. Juli 2013)

aber schon ziemlich retro mit 3 fach System 

die Bremshebel sehen aber ziemlich steil aus.

geiler Hobel!


----------



## guru39 (16. Juli 2013)

sehr schönes AM


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juli 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn es fertig ja. Ich habe aber noch nicht mal damit angefangen



wem gehört es denn ?



das grosse AM ist wirklich gut geworden.


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. Juli 2013)

Schönes AM
aber das Nucleon ist mal so richtig genial
Dem zukünftigen Besitzer viel Spaß damit und dem Rainer beim Aufbau
Gruß Jens!


----------



## WODAN (16. Juli 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn es fertig ja. Ich habe aber noch nicht mal damit angefangen



Geiler Hobel das Nucleon, aber wieso bestellt man so ein geiles Bike immer noch mit der absolut häßlichen Schaltbox am Unterrohr. Keinerlei Vorteile und verschandelt nur das Gesamtbild.


----------



## guru39 (17. Juli 2013)

Helius AC Pinion 29 L schwarz + Helius AC Pinion 26 M Giftgrün/raw/Gold


----------



## andi.f.1809 (17. Juli 2013)

hi,
könntest du die beiden Schmuckstücke mal an die Waage hängen;-)
ich möchte mir gern das Mittelmaß (650b) zulegen und ungefähr abschätzen wollen, was das gute Ding dann wiegt;-)

Gruß
andi


----------



## guru39 (17. Juli 2013)

Das 29er 6,92kg mit Dämpfer und das 26ger 6,81kg mit Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (17. Juli 2013)

geile Rahmen!

ahh im Hintergrund steht die Fräse!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> geile Rahmen!
> 
> ahh im Hintergrund steht die Fräse!!!



Den Begriff Fräse kann ich bestätigen 

G.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Juli 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Giftgrün/raw/Gold



Manches muß man nicht verstehen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Juli 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Manches muß man nicht verstehen.


 
Ich finds geil.
ULH hätte ich statt schwarz grün oder raw gemacht, aber tut keinen Abbruch


----------



## provester (21. Juli 2013)

Helius AM *2.0* (neu sind: Reverb inkl. grauer Leitung, Kurbel, ChainGuide, Laufräder)

und bevor gemeckert wird - Vorbauhöhe ist noch nicht final und der Flaschenhalter bleibt


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Juli 2013)

provester schrieb:


> und bevor gemeckert wird


NEIN alles Döpsche.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Elfriede (21. Juli 2013)

Schaut verdammt schnieke aus, aber reibt der Zug der Stütze auf dem Dämpfer oder hast du da ne Sicherheitsvorkehrung?


----------



## provester (21. Juli 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Schaut verdammt schnieke aus, aber reibt der Zug der Stütze auf dem Dämpfer oder hast du da ne Sicherheitsvorkehrung?



nee, reibt auf der Hülse zwischen den Druckstreben


----------



## Eksduro (22. Juli 2013)

Schickes Bike und edler Aufbau

Hier nochmal meins im schönen Saalbach-Hinterglemm vor zwei Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2013)

jepp... beide AM´s sehr schön.  

das vom eksduro, ist echt ein echter bolzer 

 kann mich jedoch mit den goldenen felgen nicht anfreunden, sind zu viel des guten.


----------



## Midgetman (23. Juli 2013)

Beide schön, aber das von Eksduro finde ich richtig geil.


----------



## Eksduro (23. Juli 2013)

dank euch 

bolzer triffts ... 

war das erste mal in den alpen und es war der hammer, wie ein 2013 (für die bike firmen ja bald schon 2014) eigentlich unfahrbares 16,5 kg enduro auf 26 zoll laufrädern (und das noch mit 1,93 m) mit schlauch so viel spass machen kann....

bin auf jeden fall froh, noch so ein altmodisches auslaufmodell unterm hintern zu haben...

soll jetzt nicht abwertend oder allzu voreingenommen gegenüber all dem neuen was da kommt klingen, aber bei dem tempo mit dem die neuen säue durch die dörfer getrieben werden ist es ja fast schon beängstigend sich auf dem vorhandenen so wohlzufühlen


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2013)

Eksduro schrieb:


> war das erste mal in den alpen und es war der hammer, wie ein 2013 (für die bike firmen ja bald schon 2014) eigentlich unfahrbares 16,5 kg enduro auf 26 zoll laufrädern (und das noch mit 1,93 m) mit schlauch so viel spass machen kann....
> 
> bin auf jeden fall froh, noch so ein altmodisches auslaufmodell unterm hintern zu haben...
> 
> soll jetzt nicht abwertend oder allzu voreingenommen gegenüber all dem neuen was da kommt klingen, aber bei dem tempo mit dem die neuen säue durch die dörfer getrieben werden ist es ja fast schon beängstigend sich auf dem vorhandenen so wohlzufühlen



lol...  super text.


----------



## Elfriede (23. Juli 2013)

Eksduro schrieb:


> dank euch
> 
> bolzer triffts ...
> 
> ...



Das ist wirklich unglaublich! Mit solch einem veralteten Gerät und dann auch noch mit so großen Bremsscheiben kommen bei dir Glücksgefühle auf? 160 mm Scheiben (wie bei Steve Peat) sollten doch auch reichen, wenn nicht sogar nur 140 mm. 

Sorry, konnte es mir nicht verkneifen...


----------



## Eksduro (23. Juli 2013)

och menno

dabei hab ich kürzlich erst auch hinten auf 203 mm umgerüstet 

kenn auch diesen ominösen schtiev piet nich??? bestimmt auch so nen 29er downhiller der aufgrund der endgeilen überrolleigenschaften seiner laufräder nich so viel bremsen muss und daher mit den kleinen scheiben auskommt was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Juli 2013)

Und Grundursache ist eine kleine zarte Frau mit Gustav M Bremsen


----------



## Eksduro (23. Juli 2013)

ach so...ja dann...das gespräch ging ja auch grade um altmodische auslaufmodelle


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Juli 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Geiler Hobel das Nucleon, aber wieso bestellt man so ein geiles Bike immer noch mit der absolut häßlichen Schaltbox am Unterrohr. Keinerlei Vorteile und verschandelt nur das Gesamtbild.



#5501 
Hätte mal wetten sollen.


----------



## WODAN (24. Juli 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> #5501
> Hätte mal wetten sollen.



So isses halt oder kannst Du mir den Sinn der Box erklären?


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Juli 2013)

Stimm Dir voll zu, hatte nur kleine Wette in Post 5501 versteckt


----------



## rebirth (31. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist das AM verschwunden auf der Nico HP.. 

*Offtopic:* Ich muss meinen dämpfer (wieder-)einbauen. Brauche ich beim `13er  modell schraubensicherung? Das drehmoment tatsächlich nach dieser 0815 Drehmoment tabelle?


----------



## trailterror (31. Juli 2013)

Die schweine   ion 18 ist auch raus, wahnsinn

http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/index.html

Meiner ist ohne schraubensicherung drin


----------



## AM_Heizer (31. Juli 2013)

Das 26er AC ist auch nicht mehr gelistet.....^^. Irgendwie schade, wobei ich mich mit 650B noch halbwegs anfreunden kann. Dass Nicolai das ganze auch bei schwerem Gerät durchzieht ( ION 20 650) wundert mich aber schon etwas.

Gruß Alex


----------



## aka (31. Juli 2013)

Anscheinend lief der Verkauf in D nicht mehr so gut, auf der Internationalen Seite ist der Rahmen immer noch gelistet:


----------



## kephren23 (31. Juli 2013)

Aber auch nur im Reiter des Rahmenmenüs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (31. Juli 2013)

ich weiß galerie und so, aber werden die dämpferschrauben tatsächlich mit 23nm angeknallt? das erscheint mir doch mächtig zu viel.


----------



## OldSchool (31. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ich weiß galerie und so, aber werden die dämpferschrauben tatsächlich mit 23nm angeknallt? das erscheint mir doch mächtig zu viel.



Handfest und fertig.


----------



## trailterror (31. Juli 2013)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Das 26er AC ist auch nicht mehr gelistet.....^^. Irgendwie schade, wobei ich mich mit 650B noch halbwegs anfreunden kann. Dass Nicolai das ganze auch bei schwerem Gerät durchzieht ( ION 20 650) wundert mich aber schon etwas.
> 
> Gruß Alex



In einigen punkten unterscheidet sich N eben nicht mehr im vergleich zu kommerzielleren bikeschmieden 

Ich bin zum Teim auch etwas enttäuscht: zumal wenn man im 2013er katalog schreibt, dass ein ion 18 "nicht mehr wegzudenken" sei und man es ein halbes jahr später streicht.

Bei solchen geschichten komm ich mir ganz ehrlich verarscht vor


----------



## 12XU (31. Juli 2013)

Sieht mir eher nach einer Notbremsung aus. Vielleicht kann/will sich Nicolai so eine breite Produktpalette auf Dauer einfach nicht mehr leisten.


----------



## Midgetman (31. Juli 2013)

Nur weil's nicht mehr im Prospekt steht, heißt ja nicht, dass Du das Modell nicht mehr bekommen kannst.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (31. Juli 2013)

Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob man die Datenblätter zum Helius AM noch irgendwo bekommt? Auf der Webseite sind sie ja anscheinend nicht mehr verfügbar..


----------



## trailterror (31. Juli 2013)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=54&output=html

 @Midgetman

Nein, das lass ich mir so net schönreden. "Nicht mehr wegzudenken" und mehr oder weniger links liegen lassen passt irgendwo net zusammen


----------



## OldSchoolMen (31. Juli 2013)

Mann - das macht mich jetzt richtig stolz, dass mein vor einigen Wochen ausgeliefertes AM scheinbar aus der letzten Serie stammt 

und mein 11 Jahre altes FR werde ich jetzt noch mehr in Ehren halten


----------



## tommi101 (31. Juli 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich bin zum Teim auch etwas enttäuscht: zumal wenn man im 2013er katalog schreibt, dass ein ion 18 "nicht mehr wegzudenken" sei und man es ein halbes jahr später streicht.



Sei doch froh, brauchst Dir kein Neues kaufen
Das AM ist doch eh der bessere Allrounder.....

Mein Helius AC29 (für 2013 neu konstruiert) gibt es scheinbar auch nicht mehr. War wohl für N auch offensichtlich kein Verkaufsschlager...
Juckt mich ehrlich gesagt nicht so...von weitem sieht`s immer noch 
dem neuen Helius TB29 ähnlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (31. Juli 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=54&output=html



Merci


----------



## trailterror (31. Juli 2013)

@Tommi

Mir gehts einfach ums prinzip.

Ich frage mich halt wie gross die wirkliche überzeugung von nem bike (ion 18/AC 29') mit dem pressegeschwafel übereinstimmt (e).....


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2013)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> Merci



Alternativ kannst du auf der Nicolaiseite auch das Techsheet vom NucleonAM aufrufen, das ist identisch.

Kein HeliusAM mehr...das beste und schönste Nicolai aller Zeiten verschwunden

G.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (31. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst du auf der Nicolaiseite auch das Techsheet vom NucleonAM aufrufen, das ist identisch.
> 
> Kein HeliusAM mehr...das beste und schönste Nicolai aller Zeiten verschwunden
> 
> G.



Na, mein ist Helius ist gerade ein Jahr alt. Das hält noch was


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kein HeliusAM mehr...das beste und schönste Nicolai aller Zeiten verschwunden
> 
> G.



sehe ich auch so...


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so...



Würd ja auch ein Ion nehmen, aber mit der neumodernen Geo ists für mich fast aus dem Rennen
Hatte mich ja ansich schon fürs Pinion AM entschieden...AC mag ich net....es seidenn es sieht am Steuerrohr und an der Dämpferaufnahme aus wie das AM

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (31. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Würd ja auch ein Ion nehmen, aber mit der neumodernen Geo ists für mich fast aus dem Rennen
> 
> 
> G.





Man kann ja über canyon denken was man will, aber das torque ex hat für mich derzeit wohl die besten geometrischen daten


----------



## dr.juggles (31. Juli 2013)

jörgl du hast doch noch ein carver


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> jörgl du hast doch noch ein carver



Drum weiß ich ja das ich auf so eine moderne Geo voll und ganz verzichten kann  

G.


----------



## dr.juggles (31. Juli 2013)

fand letzt das icb vonnem kumpel garnet so schlimm


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> fand letzt das icb vonnem kumpel garnet so schlimm



Bei der ersten Fahrt erkennt man nur die Vorteile
Wobei es natürlich extrem felxibel ist im Geoaufbau, sprich man kann es auch mit Richtung normaler Geo aufbauen.
Aber wenn man ein recht steifes Rad wies Nucli fährt, dann ist man erstmal geschockt von der Hinterradlenkung
Außerdem am Nicolai schrauben macht Spaß, weil alles danach wieder exakt zusammenpaßt...naja am Carver muß man schon alles in die Richtige Position biegen damits wieder fluchtet oder flutscht

G.


----------



## kephren23 (31. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei der ersten Fahrt erkennt man nur die Vorteile
> Wobei es natürlich extrem felxibel ist im Geoaufbau, sprich man kann es auch mit Richtung normaler Geo aufbauen.
> Aber wenn man ein recht steifes Rad wies Nucli fährt, dann ist man erstmal geschockt von der Hinterradlenkung
> Außerdem am Nicolai schrauben macht Spaß, weil alles danach wieder exakt zusammenpaßt...naja am Carver muß man schon alles in die Richtige Position biegen damits wieder fluchtet oder flutscht
> ...


----------



## checkb (31. Juli 2013)

Da habe ick ja Glück gehabt.


----------



## rebirth (31. Juli 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> das torque ex hat für mich derzeit wohl die besten geometrischen daten



Wenns ne Option zum sitzrohr kürzen gäbe, ja.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. August 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Würd ja auch ein Ion nehmen, aber mit der neumodernen Geo ists für mich fast aus dem Rennen
> Hatte mich ja ansich schon fürs Pinion AM entschieden...AC mag ich net....es seidenn es sieht am Steuerrohr und an der Dämpferaufnahme aus wie das AM
> 
> G.



 "flach, lang, leicht" ist modern... auch wenn es fast unfahrbar ist  wie l.t. Test das  Canfield,
aber egal hauptsache es sieht sexy aus.  

da kommt das wuchtige Helius AM  so ziemlich altmodisch daher wohl deshalb... ,-


----------



## Martin1508 (1. August 2013)

Oh man, was habe ich für einen Spass mit meinem Old- fashion Helius AM. Finde aber auch das Ion sexy. Wobei, wenn ich die ganzen Spacer Türme so sehe, passt die Geo wohl eher für wenige Leute. Ich gehöre ja auch zur Fraktion "lange Beine, kurzer Oberkörper. Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (1. August 2013)

Ja geil!!!
Dann bin ich mit meinem AFR-Moped ja endlich wieder so out wie meine Frisur und mein Musikgeschmack!
Jäa!


----------



## kephren23 (2. August 2013)

Out sein ist COOL! 

War ich schon immer und werde ich auch immer sein!


----------



## Martin1508 (2. August 2013)

Gab mal nen Lied von "Such a Surge" hieß "Gegen den Strom". Praktiziere ich schon mein Leben lang. Macht die Sache nicht einfacher aber ehrlicher.

Gruss


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2013)

was da noch alles auf uns zu kommt . . .   
bald müssen wir zu den schläuchen immer 2 ketten zu jeder tour mitnehmen, weil die 11fach ketten so dünn wie wäscheleinen sind.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> "flach, lang, leicht" ist modern... auch wenn es fast unfahrbar ist wie l.t. Test das Canfield,
> aber egal hauptsache es sieht sexy aus.
> 
> da kommt das wuchtige Helius AM so ziemlich altmodisch daher wohl deshalb... ,-


 
Gibts mittleweile leichte Canfields? 
Wobei ich leicht immer noch als eines der wichtigsten Features empfinde, solange es nicht zu Lasten von Stabilität und Funktion geht.


----------



## checkb (2. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> was da noch alles auf uns zu kommt . . .
> bald müssen wir zu den schläuchen immer 2 ketten zu jeder tour mitnehmen, weil die 11fach ketten so dünn wie wäscheleinen sind.


----------



## barbarissima (2. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> was da noch alles auf uns zu kommt . . .
> bald müssen wir zu den schläuchen immer 2 ketten zu jeder tour mitnehmen, weil die 11fach ketten so dünn wie wäscheleinen sind.


 
Früher war alles besser


----------



## Luke-VTT (2. August 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Früher war alles besser



 

mal ehrlich. Dasselbe Gezeter gab es wahrscheinlich schon als im 19. Jhdt. der Luftreifen erfunden wurde. 11fach Ketten gibt es im RR-Bereich seit vielen Jahren. Die Jungs treten ein vielfaches der Leistung, die Otto Normal-Biker tritt, ohne daß dort ständig Ketten reißen würden. 
Genauso bei der Geo: mich ganz persönlich hat die flachere und längere Geo meines neuen Raden weitergebracht. Wem es nicht taugt, der fährts nicht. Mich irritiert nur manchmal der missionarische Eifer mit dem hier die gute alte Zeit beschworen wird.


----------



## acid-driver (2. August 2013)

Mich stört eigentlich hauptsächlich, dass es nun nichts anderes mehr als 650B oder 29" gibt. 
Wenn ich mir nächstes Jahr einen neuen Rahmen kaufen wollen würde, gäbe es den wahrscheinlich nur in 650B-Ausführung. Da ich aber keine Lust habe, Gabel, Räder und Reifen ebenfalls neu zu kaufen, bleibe ich bei meinen "ollen" Krücken und kaufe mir kein son Gedöns...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (2. August 2013)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> mal ehrlich. Dasselbe Gezeter gab es wahrscheinlich schon als im 19. Jhdt. der Luftreifen erfunden wurde. 11fach Ketten gibt es im RR-Bereich seit vielen Jahren. Die Jungs treten ein vielfaches der Leistung, die Otto Normal-Biker tritt, ohne daß dort ständig Ketten reißen würden.
> Genauso bei der Geo: mich ganz persönlich hat die flachere und längere Geo meines neuen Raden weitergebracht. Wem es nicht taugt, der fährts nicht. Mich irritiert nur manchmal der missionarische Eifer mit dem hier die gute alte Zeit beschworen wird.



Wie eben auch 28 Zoll seit vielen Jahren 

Die Roadies sind halt nicht so bescheuert und dem Diktat der stets missionierenden Industrie unterworfen, ständig neue Standards bringen zu müssen.

Wer was anderes als 26 Zoll fahren will, so kann er das gerne tun, aber mit dem Argument des Überdenkens von Prinzipien macht sich N lächerlich ggü. seinen Kunden. Dann mache ich seit 24 Jahren einen gewaltigen Fehler

Man kann einen neuen Standard mit nachvollziehbaren Argumenten rechtfertigen und darauf seine Strategie begründen. Aber das 27,5 angeblich eigentlich kaum von 26 Zoll zu unterscheiden ist, das ist natürlich sehr überzeugend 

Aber dem Kunden vorzuwerfen, er solle sich mal nicht so anstellen und seinen Starrsinn aufweichen, das ist verfehltes Marketing par excellence.

Wie woanders geschrieben will ich hoffen, daß die Kunden es auch so sehen. Das wird sich zeigen...


----------



## codit (2. August 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Mich stört eigentlich hauptsächlich, dass es nun nichts anderes mehr als 650B oder 29" gibt.
> Wenn ich mir nächstes Jahr einen neuen Rahmen kaufen wollen würde, gäbe es den wahrscheinlich nur in 650B-Ausführung. Da ich aber keine Lust habe, Gabel, Räder und Reifen ebenfalls neu zu kaufen, bleibe ich bei meinen "ollen" Krücken und kaufe mir kein son Gedöns...


 So werde ich es vorerst auch halten.


----------



## Guent (2. August 2013)

Ich hätte gerne einen tourentauglichen Freerider mit 180/200 Federweg UND 29 Zoll Bereifung...ich darf das, denn ich bin gross genug! 
Mein AFR in XL ist mir eigentlich auch noch zu klein...

Ich sass mal auf nem 29er Hardtail und hatte damit erstmals das gute Gefühl IM Bike zu sitzen statt irgendwo obendrüber wie auf nem Kinderrad...
Wenns mal solche Bikes gibt bin ich dabei!


----------



## Ti-Max (2. August 2013)

Na dann viel Spass mit 550er Kettenstreben, mal grob geschätzt... 

Ok, lang und flach ist ja auch in


----------



## Guent (2. August 2013)

Nix da, lang und hoch muss es werden!


----------



## trailterror (2. August 2013)

Ich sehs in etwa so wie ti max....und frag mich auch, wie "schräg das dach" noch ist...

->pm, 142/12, ZS, 650B.....ich sag ja nicht, dass hierbei alles schlecht ist, nur ist daran nix mehr schräg, sondern es ist purer mainstream. 
Ich hab das gefühl, dass man immer häufiger und schneller auf trendy züge aufspringt. Ich hoffe nur es passiert aus tiefgründiger überzeugung und nicht aus kommerziellen gründen.....

- die extreme kurzlebigkeit von modellen in letzter zeit, kleine unstimmigkeiten der katalogaussagen und dem folgerichtigem handeln sind sachen die mich in letzter zeit auch stören...das leichtsinnnige? Überbordwerfen von prinzipien, wobei gerade N ein firma mit prinzipien ist/war?

- das made in germany siegel, die verarbeitungsqualität, die bauart stabiler und steifer rahmen, das herstellen aufm bauernhof im niemandsland, die nette offene, ehrliche, unkomplizierte, kundennahe und symathische art der kommunikation (wenn sie stattfindet  ) sind auf der anderen seite aber nach wie vor fast einzigartige eigenschaften 

 Insgesamt immer noch ne stabile mauer, die zeitweise aber anfängt zu bröckeln.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (2. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich sehs in etwa so wie ti max....und frag mich auch, wie "schräg das dach" noch ist...
> 
> ->pm, 142/12, ZS, 650B.....ich sag ja nicht, dass hierbei alles schlecht ist, nur ist daran nix mehr schräg, sondern es ist purer mainstream.
> Ich hab das gefühl, dass man immer häufiger und schneller auf trendy züge aufspringt. Ich hoffe nur es passiert aus tiefgründiger überzeugung und nicht aus kommerziellen gründen.....
> ...



ich betrachte das jetzt mal als Schlusswort zu dem Thema 

Langsam aber sicher nervt das Gejammer und ändern werdet ihr es damit auch nicht.


----------



## Eksduro (2. August 2013)

na ja...verfolge den meinungsaustausch hier mit interesse und finde es eigentlich eine ganz sachliche und vernünftige diskussion welche mir grade bei einer firma wie N gerechtfertigt erscheint....

immerhin tummeln sich hier viele, die die marke schon seit jahren unterstützen und groß gemacht haben (wozu ich mich selber noch nichtmals zähle, da ich erst seit ca 3 jahre dem N-virus verfallen bin)...

und ein großteil dieser leute haben sicherlich eigenschaften wie beständigkeit und "trendlosigkeit" dazu bewogen der firma die treue zu halten...

wenn dann nun zur volljährigkeit auf einmal sehr viel der bisherigen philosophie über board geworfen wird und unter dem deckmantel des fortschritts eine zumindest modellmäßige, grundlegende neuausrichtung stattfindet, die ob zufall oder nicht genau in die gleiche kerbe der schnelllebigen bike-global-player schlägt, kann ich es nachvollziehen, das es auch kritische meinungen dazu gibt....

vielleicht hätten viele besonders von N erwartet, dass es zumindest noch die wahlmöglichkeit gibt zwischen 26 und 27,5....

auf der anderen seite kann man auch N verstehen einen sauberen schnitt zu machen, das 26 zoll in spätestens 3 jahren kein thema mehr sein wird glaube ich nämlich mittlerweile auch


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2013)

alles unflexible Bähmullen!

seid ihr alle schon so alt..?


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2013)

Eksduro schrieb:


> na ja...verfolge den meinungsaustausch hier mit interesse und finde es eigentlich eine ganz sachliche und vernünftige diskussion welche mir grade bei einer firma wie N gerechtfertigt erscheint....
> 
> immerhin tummeln sich hier viele, die die marke schon seit jahren unterstützen und groß gemacht haben (wozu ich mich selber noch nichtmals zähle, da ich erst seit ca 3 jahre dem N-virus verfallen bin)...
> 
> ...





DANKE für die Worte.


----------



## guru39 (2. August 2013)

Eksduro schrieb:


> wenn dann nun zur volljährigkeit auf einmal sehr viel der bisherigen philosophie über board geworfen wird und unter dem deckmantel des fortschritts eine zumindest modellmäßige, grundlegende neuausrichtung stattfindet, die ob zufall oder nicht genau in die gleiche kerbe der schnelllebigen bike-global-player schlägt, kann ich es nachvollziehen, das es auch kritische meinungen dazu gibt....



Ich sehe das nicht als Philosophiebruch seitens Nicolai an das sie jetzt verstärkt auf 650b und 29" setzen.

Wenn jetzt Hydrogequetschte Rohre und "Made in Wasweissichwoschlagmichtot" einzug halten würden wäre das was anderes.






Eksduro schrieb:


> vielleicht hätten viele besonders von N erwartet, dass es zumindest noch die wahlmöglichkeit gibt zwischen 26 und 27,5....



Das hätte ich auch besser gefunden  Macht aber scheinbar keinen Sinn 





Eksduro schrieb:


> auf der anderen seite kann man auch N verstehen einen sauberen schnitt zu machen, das 26 zoll in spätestens 3 jahren kein thema mehr sein wird glaube ich nämlich mittlerweile auch



Man muss auch mal versuchen zu verstehen das N ja nur eine kleine Mittelständige Firma ist und die bisherige Auswahl an verschiedenen Rahmen mit verschiedenen Laufradgrößen vielleicht dann doch zu viel des guten waren. 

Als Unternehmen muss man dann auch einfach mal nen Cut machen.


Jetzt darf weiter gepienst werden


----------



## Eksduro (2. August 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das nicht als Philosophiebruch seitens Nicolai an das sie jetzt verstärkt auf 650b und 29" setzen.
> 
> Wenn jetzt Hydrogequetschte Rohre und "Made in Wasweissichwoschlagmichtot" einzug halten würden wäre das was anderes.



das ist richtig....meinte auch eher so dinge wie kurze produktzyklen oder die vom user trailterror oft zitierten katalog aussagen zum ion18 und dessen streichung bzw ablösung etc....

zu dem argument parallel noch 26 zoll anzubieten und der begründung dies würde aufgrund der größe der firma nicht gehen....das verstehe ich nicht...N stellt die rahmen doch sowieso nur auf bestellung her...es ist ja nicht so das man deswegen den doppelten lagerbestand benötigt, von daher würde ich sagen, könnte man grade anstelle von N hergehen und sagen: hey leute...wir bauen sowieso alles relativ individuell, von daher kommt zu uns wenn euch das 27,5 gedöhns auf die nüsse geht, hier gibts beides....

vielleicht gibts dann keine innovationen wie pm aufnahme oder 142mm hinterbauten bei den "alten" 26er rahmen, aber man würde sie noch bekommen.....

wie auch immer, will hier auch gar nicht als altbackener nörgler dastehen... mein rahmen wird noch ein paar jahre halten und wenns dann iwann mal was neues gibt werde ich damit wohl auch meinen spass haben....grundaussage war ja nur, das ich es verstehen kann wenn die die neue N-politik in teilen der langjährigen anhängerschaft diskutiert und mitunter auch kritisiert wird


----------



## Ti-Max (2. August 2013)

Ich hoffe N hat vorher mal seine Absatzzahlen analysiert, insbesondere 26 Zoll 

Oder die hoffen auf taylormade bei den Nostalgikern mit 26 Zoll. Das macht dann Sinn


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2013)

ich könnt mich beömmeln 
 mein Neffe fährt immer noch sein -N- in 24 zoll, (wohl schneller+höher als so mancher hier)  und weiss garnicht das es so einen schei55 650 B und 29 gibt. 

wir machen uns zu sehr nen kopp


----------



## Ti-Max (2. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich könnt mich beömmeln
> mein Neffe fährt immer noch sein -N- in 24 zoll, (wohl schneller+höher als so mancher hier)  und weiss garnicht das es 650 B und 29 gibt.
> 
> wir machen uns zu sehr nen kopp



24 Zoll kommt ja auch bald wieder ...


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich könnt mich beömmeln
> mein Neffe fährt immer noch sein -N- in 24 zoll, (wohl schneller+höher als so mancher hier)  und weiss garnicht das es so einen schei55 650 B und 29 gibt.
> 
> wir machen uns zu sehr nen kopp



Nein, DU machst Dir zu sehr nen Kopp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (2. August 2013)

Darf ich mit 26" denn dann immernoch schnell fahren, oder herrscht dann Überholverbot auf größere Laufräder?

Das wäre der einzige Grund, mir den Spass an 26" zu vermiesen. 
Also habt euch nicht so, niemand der vorher langsamer war als Ihr, wird euch auf einmal mit 27,5/29" überholen und mich bekommt ihr sowieso nicht, zumindest nicht mit Marketinggeschwätz. 
Wenn ich nach einer Probefahrt größere LR besser finde, wird mein nächstes Bike halt große Pantoffeln haben, dann muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er alles neu kaufen will, die Marke wechselt, oder vermeintlicher Marketingknecht werden will.


----------



## amajo (2. August 2013)

ich habe mich in diesem forum lange eher im classic-mtb bereich getummelt und räder aufgebaut/gesammelt. nachdem ich das losgelassen habe um mich dem schönen nicolai zu widmen, sieht es so aus als hätte ich mit meinem 26" nucleon in absehbarer zeit ja wieder ein classic-mtb..."es" lässt einen nicht los....ick freu mir


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2013)

amajo schrieb:


> ich habe mich in diesem forum lange eher im classic-mtb bereich getummelt und räder aufgebaut/gesammelt. nachdem ich das losgelassen habe um mich dem schönen nicolai zu widmen, sieht es so aus als hätte ich mit meinem 26" nucleon in absehbarer zeit ja wieder ein classic-mtb..."es" lässt einen nicht los....ick freu mir



Naja, das Nucleon ist ja bei der 170mm Einstellung voll 650B tauglich Also ist das ja kein Klassiker, sondern ein absolut modernes Rad das seiner Zeit weit voraus war 

G.


----------



## Triple F (2. August 2013)

Konservativer als ein CSU - Stammtisch.... 

Manche kokettieren hier so überzogen mit ihrem 'alten Eisen usw' , dass man fast den Eindruck hat, sie fühlen sich wirklich abgehängt und lassen sich mehr vom aktuellen Trend beeinflussen, als sie zugeben wollen. 

Die Bikes hier im N-Forum sind doch allesamt durchdacht und mit Herz aufgebaut worden und werden die nächsten Jahren noch genügend Lächeln in die Gesichter meißeln, egal welche Zahl nächstes Jahr auf der Felge des Nachbarn steht. Für kleinere Körpergrößen sehe ich den Nachteil allerdings ein :-(.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Nein, DU machst Dir zu sehr nen Kopp!



du hast ja mal wieder so recht.      :kotz:


----------



## OldSchool (2. August 2013)

Der Umgangston wird auch immer armseliger.


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> du hast ja mal wieder so recht.      :kotz:



Artur, es geht einfach darum wie du argumentierst.
Und eigentlich meine ich nicht Dich allein,
Ich hab dich halt als pars pro toto angesprochen.

Die allermeisten Heulbojen hier haben aktuell ihr Traumbike von Nicolai, motzen trotzdem über das neue Lineup!

Warum?
Wartet doch einfach mal ab...

Und wer wirklich so engstirnig ist, das er entweder N oder Keines fährt,
der sollte sich lieber mal tiefenpsychologisch beraten lassen!

Man fährt doch das bestmögliche Bike für die eigenen Vorlieben.
Oder gehts nur um den Namen und die Optik?
Dann sind wir aber eigentlich falsch hier...

Es gibt so viele geile Bikes, nicht nur Kalle kann es.
Schaut euch z.B. stuk an, der is jetzt glücklich mit seinem Trek 29"

Es sind am Ende doch nur Fahrräder


----------



## Triple F (3. August 2013)

@der-gute
Exakt... 
Jetzt freue ich mich über Bilder 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kephren23 (3. August 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Es sind am Ende doch nur Fahrräder


Nur Fahrräder , jetzt übertreibste aber.

Dann wäre das ganze aber schnell langweilig, und das ist nicht auf Nicolai bezogen, sondern auf alle andere Räder auch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (3. August 2013)

@ der gute

Warum? Warum wohl 

Weil ich (und andere) gewisse entscheidungen/aussagen/planungen/vorhaben (noch?) nicht so richtig nachvollziehen können. Der inhalt dieser entscheidungen/aussagen usw muss ich dir ja jetzt nicht zum x-ten male aufführen.

Hör bitte mit den beleidigungen auf. Wir könnten dich auch als unkritischen/unreflektierten blinden Ja sager betiteln. Tut auch niemand!


----------



## Ti-Max (3. August 2013)

Tiefenpsychologisch bereits bekehrte 29er Fahrer sollten sich hier eh raushalten 

Denen fehlt die Sensibilität für das Thema 

Gleich kommen noch die Getriebefetischisten und wollen, daß man auch noch Kettenschaltungen zum 29er gleich mit weg schmeißt...


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> @ der gute
> 
> Warum? Warum wohl
> 
> ...



wo bitte bin ich beleidigend?

ich verstehe einfach euer Gemotze nicht...
wartet doch einfach mal die Entwicklung ab,
ihr habt doch im Moment ein tolles Bike und keinen Bedarf!

Vielleicht wird ja doch alles gut!?

und ein Konformist bin ich bei Gott nicht...


----------



## Luke-VTT (3. August 2013)

Irgendwann ging es hier im Thread mal darum, seine Räder zu zeigen und sich an den Rädern anderer zu erfreuen. Und zwar unabhängig davon, ob diese Räder dem eigenen Geschmack 100%ig entsprachen oder in die richtige Schublade paßten. Das hat diesen Thread zu einem der nettesten im ganzen Board gemacht.
Jetzt geht es hauptsächlich darum, sich geradezu fundamentalistisch zu ereifern, daß es nur die eine und einzige echte, wahre und richtige Lehre gibt. Und das nicht nur weitestegehend argumentfrei sondern auch herabsetzend gegenüber den Meinungen und Vorlieben anderer. Insofern ist der Beitrag von @der-gute ein echter Lichtblick.

Schade trotzdem.


----------



## Joopie (3. August 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> wo bitte bin ich beleidigend?
> 
> ich verstehe einfach euer Gemotze nicht...


Tsja das habe ich hier _(auch in div. unter-Foren)_ noch nie verstanden, einfach das lesen und anschauen _(sg. "scheuklappen" aufsetzen)_ und so weitermachen. Wird doch alles nicht so Heiß gegessen wie Gekocht


der-gute schrieb:


> wartet doch einfach mal die Entwicklung ab,


 Bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig


der-gute schrieb:


> ihr habt doch im Moment ein tolles Bike und keinen Bedarf!
> Vielleicht wird ja doch alles gut!?


 bestimmt, das leben geht doch weiter



der-gute schrieb:


> und ein Konformist bin ich bei Gott nicht...


NEIN
Groetjes aus NL Joopie


----------



## KHUJAND (3. August 2013)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Irgendwann ging es hier im Thread mal darum, seine Räder zu zeigen und sich an den Rädern anderer zu erfreuen. .



Luke wie recht du wieder hast... 







 meinen kl. Neffen mit dem FOCUS lasst mal aussen vor,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joopie (3. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Luke wie recht du wieder hast...


Yess




KHUJAND schrieb:


> meinen kl. Neffen mit dem FOCUS lasst mal aussen vor,


Warum aussen vor, ich finde er darf hier durchaus mit sein Focus gezeigt werden _(N-bike hin oder her)  _
Gruß aus NL Joopie


----------



## trailterror (3. August 2013)

@Der der gute

Und ich vertseh nicht wie man das nicht verstehen kann....

"Bähmullen, Heulbojen" sind betitelungen, welche ich nicht gerade als nett empfinde...

Bei den angebrachten kritikpunkten (ich führe sie jetzt nicht noch mal auf) muss man aber nicht mehr abwarten, weil sie längst nicht mehr in der welt der spekulationen zu hause sind.

Ob man gerade bedarf hat oder nicht tut diesbezüglich in meinen augen auch gar nix zur sache!

Darf ich jetzt eine entwicklung nicht mehr kritisch sehn, nur weil ich gerade zufrieden bin?


----------



## lakekeman (3. August 2013)

Wenn man im Helius AM seinen heiligen Gral gefunden hat ist das doch super 

Ich verstehe aber nicht warum dann gewisse Kandidaten auf alles neue oder andere einhacken müssen  anstatt sich an dem zu erfreuen was sie haben.

Ich hetzte doch auch nicht aufs Helius nur weil ich jetzt ein (unfahrbares) Ion habe und damit zufrieden bin? Mein Helius AM war nämlich auch super, und mein AC ist es auch noch


----------



## trailterror (3. August 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber nicht warum dann gewisse Kandidaten auf alles neue oder andere einhacken müssen



Darum gehts nicht. Lies dir doch mal meine oder eksduro's beiträge durch....


----------



## Luke-VTT (3. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Luke wie recht du wieder hast...
> meinen kl. Neffen mit dem FOCUS lasst mal aussen vor, :lol:[/quote]
> 
> Merci :) Du hast den beiden Jungs echt spektakuläre Buden hingestellt. Schön, daß das UFO auch noch in Verwendung ist. Das hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Peters Rad ist sowieso spitze. Und der Neffe mit dem Focus muß halt seine Fahrtechnik verfeinern, um mit dem race-HT an den Jungs mit den Spaßmaschinen dranzubleiben ;)


----------



## guru39 (3. August 2013)

Mein altes ST, gepimpt! Von 19,3kg auf 17,3kg. Da geht aber noch einiges


----------



## Elfriede (3. August 2013)

Schönes Monster!


----------



## Joopie (3. August 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Schönes Monster!


naja schön ist immer im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## kephren23 (3. August 2013)

"radical amusement"


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> [MENTION=79957]
> 
> Und ich vertseh nicht wie man das nicht verstehen kann....
> 
> "Bähmullen, Heulbojen" sind betitelungen, welche ich nicht gerade als nett empfinde...



ich finde, das sind direkte Worte, aber es sind keine Beleidigungen.

Nix für Ungut, ich rede wie mir der Mund gewachsen is.
Aber ich hab kein Interesse daran, irgend jemand zu beleidigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (3. August 2013)

Ok 

Belassen wirs dabei


----------



## KHUJAND (3. August 2013)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Merci  Du hast den beiden Jungs echt spektakuläre Buden hingestellt. Schön, daß das UFO auch noch in Verwendung ist. Das hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Peters Rad ist sowieso spitze. Und der Neffe mit dem Focus muß halt seine Fahrtechnik verfeinern, um mit dem race-HT an den Jungs mit den Spaßmaschinen dranzubleiben



 mein Neffe ist im MTB verein, dort muss man schon  mit nem carbon HT  kommen,-  

Peter hat einfach nur spass an seinem AFR , er lässt es locker angehen...
seine sportart ist ehh Fußball.


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. August 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mein altes ST, gepimpt! Von 19,3kg auf 17,3kg. Da geht aber noch einiges



Eins der besten Tourenbikes ever im Nicolai-Programm
Das Nicolai Helius ST ist ja auch als Super-Tourer im 2006 Katalog angegeben worden
Und nun zum "Übel der letzten Seiten" 
Das Nicolai Helius 650B



und es fährt wirklich sehr angenehm
aber denkt immer daran
Die Hauptsache ist



wir haben schon echt Luxusprobleme in der heutigen Zeit und manche Diskussionen kann ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## rebirth (4. August 2013)

jemand nen tip wo ich N ersatzteile bekomme? Ich benötige aktuell die Vorspannschrauben(-scheiben) am umlenkhebel vom AM in Schwarz. 

Bei N ist über die "Hotline" leider niemand zu erreichen. E-Mail bestellungen sollen ja auch wochen auf sich warten lassen....


----------



## muddiver (4. August 2013)

Ich vermute mal, da wäre der Volker Johst der richtige Ansprechpartner bei Nicolai.

volker at nicolai.net

Hat sich bei mir recht flott gemeldet, als ich neue Lager benötigte.


----------



## trailterror (4. August 2013)

Das geht normalerweise einigermassen fix. Dauert keine wochen


----------



## chrisle (4. August 2013)

Immer noch hochzufrieden. Beim Uphill träume ich mir gerne leichtere Komponenten ans Bike, aber bergab sind diese schnell vergessen ;-)


----------



## barbarissima (4. August 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Und nun zum "Übel der letzten Seiten"
> Das Nicolai Helius 650B


Sieht eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm aus  



  @_chrisle_
Sehr sehr schön


----------



## wildbiker (4. August 2013)

Das 650B ist echt hübsch, durfte das AC 650B eines N-Teamfahrers in echt bewundern... So häufig sieht man die Bikes ja nicht 
Weiß jemand welche Testbikes auf der Hausmesse am 16.8./17.8. zur Verfügung stehen und wie das mit dem Testen ablaufen soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (4. August 2013)

ich denke dort wird alles vorhanden was Nicolai so in Petto hat, der Dachboden ist ja prall gefüllt.

Dazu die neuen Modelle
ION15
IONDH
das neue Argon AM
die 650B Modelle und 29'er


----------



## Timmy35 (4. August 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> und wie das mit dem Testen ablaufen soll?



Waren bis das rad frei ist, perso abgeben und eine runde drehen. Läuft alles ganz easy.


Wer kommt eigendlich alles?


----------



## kephren23 (4. August 2013)

Ich werde es nicht schaffen! leider!


----------



## trailterror (4. August 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welche Testbikes auf der Hausmesse am 16.8./17.8. zur Verfügung stehen und wie das mit dem Testen ablaufen soll?




Argon AM 650
Ion 20 650
Helius TB 29
Argon TB 29
Argon FAT (For All Terrain)
ION DH Ingeartec/Gates

Und weitere.

http://nicolai.dbap.de/customGates/scripts/newsletter.php


----------



## SJ-SharkZ (8. August 2013)

Mein neues Bike =D


----------



## Midgetman (8. August 2013)

Hübsch. Mal eine andere Farbkombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. August 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> jemand nen tip wo ich N ersatzteile bekomme? Ich benötige aktuell die Vorspannschrauben(-scheiben) am umlenkhebel vom AM in Schwarz.
> 
> Bei N ist über die "Hotline" leider niemand zu erreichen. E-Mail bestellungen sollen ja auch wochen auf sich warten lassen....



Schreib mal den guru39 aus dem Forum an. Vielleicht hat er was da.


----------



## guru39 (8. August 2013)

hat er schon Wolfi


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. August 2013)

Jepp, blau und orange rockt


----------



## checkb (9. August 2013)

@SJ-SharkZ

Kann man den Reverbhebel auch so montieren, dass er bei Bruchlandung nicht abbricht? Sieht extreme aus und ich hätte Angst damit.

Schicke Kiste. 

checkb


----------



## der stan (9. August 2013)

@Guru 39
warum ist mein st bloß so schwer


----------



## guru39 (9. August 2013)

was wiegt es denn?


----------



## der stan (9. August 2013)

ca. 18 Kilogramm laut kofferwaage


----------



## rebirth (9. August 2013)

checkb schrieb:


> Kann man den Reverbhebel auch so montieren, dass er bei Bruchlandung nicht abbricht?



jo. gegenüber, unter dem lenker.


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. August 2013)

Hab ich auch so, also links.
Kann aber auch sein, daß, wenn sich Luft sammelt, die störender ist als wenn der Hebel rechts montiert ist.
Bei einem Bekannten ist es wie bei mir, da musste ich bereits entlüften, weil der Stütze nicht komplett ausfuhr. Andere Bekannte haben null Probs bei Montage rechts.


----------



## rebirth (9. August 2013)

weiß nicht so recht was links/rechts mit oben/unten zu tun hat  Gibt ja beides ausführungen. Für links unter dem lenker brauchst du eine reverb mit mmx rechts. 

Entlüften muss man nicht. Ich fahre zwei reverbs mit dem trigger unter dem lenker. Null problemo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (10. August 2013)




----------



## barbarissima (10. August 2013)

Grandios


----------



## Guent (11. August 2013)

Goil!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2013)

Erste Sahne 

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. August 2013)

Ist das in Dresden?


----------



## Martin1508 (11. August 2013)

Zu 100% rischtisch!


----------



## Eksduro (11. August 2013)

Hammer Bild  von einem Hammer Bike !


----------



## kephren23 (11. August 2013)

Ja das Bike ist wirklich sehr schön geworden, gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## Michunddich (12. August 2013)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (12. August 2013)

Formicula


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2013)

Tarantula fand ich aber damals besser 

G.


----------



## Zaskar01 (12. August 2013)

Hatte ich auch erst geschrieben  Mir fiel jedoch rechtzeitig ein, das dort Spinnen am Wachsen waren. 

Jetzt weiss auch jeder WIE alt wir sind ^^


----------



## kephren23 (12. August 2013)

soooo alt seit ihr nicht wirklich oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2013)

Ich hab geholfen die Pyramiden mitzubauen...

G.


----------



## kephren23 (12. August 2013)

warst auch bei der chephren-Pyramide dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (12. August 2013)

Ein Bayer und ein Preuße frotzeln, wer beim Pyramidenbau dabei war


----------



## kephren23 (12. August 2013)

preuße?
Niedersachse!!!
Genau genommen Landkreis Hildesheim! 
Um die Ecke von Lübbrechtsen!!!


----------



## onkel2306 (13. August 2013)

Das schönste Bike, vor der schönsten Kulisse.  :-D


Freut mich das es gefällt.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> warst auch bei der chephren-Pyramide dabei?



Natürlich...und wir hatten damals schon probleme mit den Außenplatten Leider hatten die Holzreifen von meinem Fahrrad zu wenig Grip um runterzufahren...wann ich da schon mein Nicolai gehabt hätte

G.


----------



## tommi101 (13. August 2013)

Mal wieder ein Helius:





Pike und Saints waren die letzten Neuerungen.


----------



## der-gute (13. August 2013)

140 oder 150 mm?


----------



## Zaskar01 (13. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> soooo alt seit ihr nicht wirklich oder?





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich hab geholfen die Pyramiden mitzubauen...
> 
> G.



Und ich hab seine Ideen in den Ton gekratzt. Besonders stolz waren wir auf den Putz an den Pyramiden  Gnaz nebenbei haben wir die Schrift erfunden.


----------



## checkb (13. August 2013)

Tommi,

dufte Möhre.


----------



## Dutshlander (13. August 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Das schönste Bike, vor der schönsten Kulisse.  :-D Freut mich das es gefällt.


na da hat wohl einer ein wenig auf den Putz gehauen 
aber immer im auge des betrachterz
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## tommi101 (14. August 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> 140 oder 150 mm?



150mm
Ich fand das Bike mit der 140mm-Revelation etwas wendiger.
Dafür hat die Steifigkeit an der Front zugenommen...spürt man schon deutlich. Die Pike bleibt jedenfalls drin

 @Ingo
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (14. August 2013)

So hier mal Bilder vom Saalbach-Ausflug 

Schattberg (West):












Bergstadl Trail:








und nun ein Quiz: Wieviel N sind zu sehen und welche?









mehr schöne landschaftsausblicke in der galerie
have fun


----------



## antidose (18. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich habe diese Woche meinen Helius AM Rahmen von Nicolai bekommen. Beim Einpressen der Steuersätze bin ich aber heute verzweifelt....
Hab es ums verrecken nicht hinbekommen, dass die Lagerschalen sauber in das Steuerrohr gepresst wurden. Es sind Acros Steuersätze, die ich mit einer M14 Gewindestange und den Acros Einpressadaptern montieren wollte. Weder Einzelmontage noch gleichzeitig montieren hat funktioniert (Ich habe das Einpressen abgebrochen, sobald sich der Steuersatz verkantet hat). Die Steuersätze lassen sich schwer vorzentrieren, da der Rahmen keine gleichmäßige Einführfase hat.
Ich habe die Durchmesser jetzt mal nachgemessen (je 5x mit dem Messschieber):

1.5 Steuerrohr d=49,35
Lagerschalen d=49,65

D.h. Ein Pressübermaß von 0,3 mm...das erscheint mir zu hoch (1.5 er Steuerrohre sollten doch eher um 49,6 mm Durchmesser haben (D.h. 0,05 mm Pressübermaß). 

Muss man Nicolai Steuerrohre noch auf den richtigen Durchmesser ausreiben vor der Montage des Steuersatzes?

Danke für eure Hilfe,
Gruß Florian


----------



## rebirth (18. August 2013)

Dich hätte ich gerne gesehen bei der einpress aktion von den lagern in die querlenker meiner karre  

Nur 0,3mm hört sich doch gut an, für mich!


----------



## trailterror (18. August 2013)

@antidose

Kenn mich mit den massen und dem einpressen von steuersätzen net aus aber

Eigentlich sind die N rahmen bekannt dafür, dass sie so vorgefertigt sind, dass beim nachfolgenden aufbau alles ganz easy von statten gehen sollte..


----------



## Dease (18. August 2013)

Leg doch die Lagerschale ein wenig ins Eisfach & erwärme vorsichtig das Steuerroh ein wenig.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. August 2013)

Sorry, aber nix mit Ausreiben, einfach vernünftiges Einpresstool benutzen. Die Bemaßung der Steuerrohre ist vielleicht etwas enger als bei anderen Herstellern, aber so sitzt der Steuersatz bombenfest und zur Not verkraftet der Rahmen dann noch paar neue Steuersätze. Bei jedem Einpressen eines neuen Steuersatzes weitet sich ja das Steuerrohr.
Bspw. am Kona meiner Frau konnte man den 3 Steuersatz, übertrieben ausgedrückt, fast mit dem Finger reindrücken - im Verhältnis zum Vergänger.

Hab mit meinem Parktool schon mind. 5 Nicolais mit Steuersätzen bestückt. Die bedurften da zum Teil etwas mehr Kraftaufwand als andere Rahmen. War aber kein Problem, wenn man die ersten paar Millimeter ohne verkanten eingepresst hat.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2013)

antidose schrieb:


> .....D.h. Ein Pressübermaß von 0,3 mm...das erscheint mir zu hoch.....



Wenn diese Messung stimmt, dann schick den Rahmen zurück. Das Steuerrohr ist Ausschuß.
Da bekommste eher einen 26Zoll Reifen auf eine 650B Felge der danach noch funktioniert

G.


----------



## antidose (18. August 2013)

So, Steuersätze sind eingepresst Vielleicht ist meine Methode etwas unkonventionell....aber das Ergebnis zählt ja. 
Nachdem die Steuersätze andauernd verkipt sind am Anfang, war mit das Risiko zu groß die Steursätze bzw. das Steuerrohr beim Einbau zu schrotten. Ich habe daher die Lagerschalen am Anfang mit zurechtgesägten Plättchen unterfüttert, damit diese zwangsweise gerade gerichtet werden (Auf Block angezogen, dann eine Holzplatte herausziehen, bis zur nächsten Platte einpressen). Sobald der Steuersatz dann einige mm tief eingepresst war, ließ er sich dann auch den restlichen Weg ohne Holzplättchen einpressen.

Gruß Florian


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2013)

antidose schrieb:


> So, Steuersätze sind eingepresst Vielleicht ist meine Methode etwas unkonventionell....aber das Ergebnis zählt ja.
> Nachdem die Steuersätze andauernd verkipt sind am Anfang, war mit das Risiko zu groß die Steursätze bzw. das Steuerrohr beim Einbau zu schrotten. Ich habe daher die Lagerschalen am Anfang mit zurechtgesägten Plättchen unterfüttert, damit diese zwangsweise gerade gerichtet werden (Auf Block angezogen, dann eine Holzplatte herausziehen, bis zur nächsten Platte einpressen). Sobald der Steuersatz dann einige mm tief eingepresst war, ließ er sich dann auch den restlichen Weg ohne Holzplättchen einpressen.
> 
> Gruß Florian



Dann haste dich aber ganz schön vermessen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (29. August 2013)

Meins mal wieder 
(Habe mich extra für euch auf der Wiese gewälzt )


----------



## kephren23 (29. August 2013)

Schön schön!


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2013)

Sehr schön schön

G.


----------



## Dutshlander (29. August 2013)

danke Babsi
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## KHUJAND (30. August 2013)

das ist doch fototapete.


----------



## barbarissima (30. August 2013)

Danke schön 
Alta Badia ist echt der Hammer  Die Leute hier hegen übrigens eine tiefe Ehrfurcht vor Nicolai Bikes  Das kenne ich gar nicht von zu Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (30. August 2013)

Schickes Teil. Die Laufräder kommen mir doch bekannt vor... Erzähl mal mehr drüber. PN?


----------



## onkel2306 (6. September 2013)

Hey,

ich habe nen Problem - genauer gesagt 2. 

1. Der Schraubenkopf der oberen Dämpferaufnahme ist rundgedreht, weil die scheinbar zu fest angezogen war - was nun? Lass ich das so und fahre weiter bis die Saison zu Ende ist? Fest scheint sie ja zu sein.

2. Meine Rechte Sitzstrebe hat am Lager an der Dämpferschwinge spiel. Ich kann sie mit der Hand ganz leicht hin und her bewegen.  Das habe ich gestern bei ner ausfahrt bemerkt und dachte es wäre meinen Naben. Kann ich so auch weiter fahren? Im Winter hatte ich eh vor die Lager gänzlich zu erneuern. 

Es knarzt auch ab und an... Eigentlich habe ich derzeit keine Lust und Zeit daran rum zu werkeln, zumal mir auch das Know-how sowie Werkzeug fehlt.

Hat jemand seine Lager schon mal bei Nicolai wechseln lassen und weiß wie teuer das wird?
  Kann sicher der Rahmen verziehen, wenn das Lagerspiel hat?

  Danke im Voraus


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. September 2013)

Meine Einschätzung



onkel2306 schrieb:


> 1. Der Schraubenkopf der oberen Dämpferaufnahme ist rundgedreht, weil die scheinbar zu fest angezogen war - was nun? Lass ich das so und fahre weiter bis die Saison zu Ende ist? Fest scheint sie ja zu sein.


 
Weiterfahren bis Service fällig ist



onkel2306 schrieb:


> 2. Meine Rechte Sitzstrebe hat am Lager an der Dämpferschwinge spiel. Ich kann sie mit der Hand ganz leicht hin und her bewegen. Das habe ich gestern bei ner ausfahrt bemerkt und dachte es wäre meinen Naben. Kann ich so auch weiter fahren? Im Winter hatte ich eh vor die Lager gänzlich zu erneuern.
> 
> Es knarzt auch ab und an... Eigentlich habe ich derzeit keine Lust und Zeit daran rum zu werkeln, zumal mir auch das Know-how sowie Werkzeug fehlt.


 
Zunehmendes Spiel verkürzt natürlich die Restlebensdauer durch die permanenten Seitenbewegungen, außerdem kommt verstärkt Schmutz und Feuchtigkeit ins Lager.



onkel2306 schrieb:


> Hat jemand seine Lager schon mal bei Nicolai wechseln lassen und weiß wie teuer das wird?
> Kann sicher der Rahmen verziehen, wenn das Lagerspiel hat?


 
Lagerservice macht auch ein vernünftiger Händler mit Werkstatt, zu N brauchst Du das Bike nicht einschicken. Verziehen sollte sich da eigentlich auch nichts von dem bißchen Spiel.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. September 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Hat jemand seine Lager schon mal bei Nicolai wechseln lassen und weiß wie teuer das wird?



Lagerwechsel ist eben gerade in Arbeit.
Das Angebot beinhaltete außer dem Arbeitslohn und Kleinkram neue Spannschrauben und Dichtungen, sowie Verpackung und Versandkosten. Die Lager selbst hatte ich schon, aber da das Hauptlager so fest war, dass meine Werkstatt Bedenken hatte, habe ich den Rahmen diese Woche zu Nicolai geschickt und die bereits erhaltenen Lager dazu gelegt.

Der komplette Lagersatz hat mit Versandkosten 127,51 Euronen gekostet, das Angebot für den o.g. Rest beläuft sich auf 164,79 Euronen.
Dazu kamen noch die Versandkosten fürs Hinschicken mit 9,90 Euronen.
Macht gesamt so um die 300 Öcken.
Ist ein Helius CC Bj. 2007.


----------



## onkel2306 (7. September 2013)

Nach dem ich gestern wieder eine Runde unterwegs war, habe ich nach der Hälfte festegestellt das das Spiel nach Gefühl größer geworden ist... 

Kann mir einer die Anzugsmomente für die Vorspanndeckel nennen? 

Könnte evtl. hiermit zusammenhängen?









 @Chaotenkind
Das klingt nach nem ordentlichen Batzen Geld. Die Spannschrauben sind dann incl. Deckeln? 
Wie lange wird die Sache dauer? Ich bin nun ernsthaft am überlegen das ganze jetzt so schnell wie möglcih doch wechseln zu lassen.


----------



## sundancer (7. September 2013)

Also die Dicke Schraube gehört da mit Sicherheit nicht hin. Da hat wer etwas sehr unprofessionell versucht, wieder hin zu basteln.


----------



## Martin1508 (7. September 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind



WTF? Was ist das denn?

Gruss


----------



## onkel2306 (7. September 2013)

@_sundancer_

Ach sorry - musste heute morgen auf Arbeit und hab es zu kurz gefasst.

Das ist eine Notlösung. Als ich das letzte mal im Park war habe cih den Vorspanndecekl verloren und sah mich schon nach Hause fahren. Das ganze habe ich dann mit dem Mechaniker vom Bike Shop in Hinterglemm so hergerichtet. Er meitne das würde so gehen. Da ich seitdem nicht mehr im Park war, habe ich Nicolai noch garnicht wegen einem neuen Vorspanndeckel angefragt.


edit: Wo ist denn der Nicolai Onlineshop hin - ich finde den auf der Page nicht mehr - bzw. dieses Bestellformular.

Hat jemand die Daten zu Hand, welche Lager etc. ich brauche wenn ich das alles an der Verbindung Sitzstreben/Dämpferschinge-Aufnahme wechseln will?


----------



## Elfriede (7. September 2013)

Call Volker an be happy!

Volker Johst: mechanic and service tech. 
[email protected] 
CALL: +49 (0) 5185 60 266 222


----------



## rebirth (7. September 2013)

Hat jemand diesen gumminuppsi übrig der das loch der "reverb stealth" vorbereitung verschließt? hab meinen verloren :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (9. September 2013)

So, ich muss nochmal einhaken wegen meinem Lager/Lagern.

Habe eben mit Volker Johst telefoniert. 

Ich habe nun folgende mÃ¶glichkeiten:

#1 : Rahmen einschicken, alle lager tauschen lassen und wissen, das es ein Profi war = ~230â¬
#2 : Lagerset komplett + Werzeug bei Nicolai kaufen und selbst Hand anlegen = ~170â¬
#3 : Lagerset fÃ¼r die Sitzstreben/DÃ¤mpferumlenkung + Werkzeug kaufen = ~100â¬

Wer hat denn die Lager an seinem Helius schon einmal selbst gewechselt und kann sagen wie schwer/einfach es war? 
Kann man es mit einem DÃ¤mpferbuchsentausch mit Huberbushings+Werkzeug vergleichen oder ist es doch arg schwieriger?
Kann man das Lager zu weit/kurz "einfÃ¼hren"? 

An die, die es selbst gemacht haben: KÃ¶nnte ich mir bei einem das Werkzeug fÃ¼r ~30â¬ ausleihen?


Meine SchraubfÃ¤higkeiten wÃ¼rde ich als gut bezeichnen. Rad habe ich ja komplett aufgebaut und die DÃ¤mpferbuchsen auch selbst gewechselt. Erfolgreich.


----------



## Timmy35 (9. September 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=509700

Die Beschreibung fängt bei Beitrag 45 an. Hat dreamdeep super beschrieben.

Danach kannst du auf jeden fall sagen, ob du dir das selbst zutraust.


----------



## onkel2306 (9. September 2013)

Top - vielen dank für den Link. Ich denke das traue ich mir zu. 

Mal eine Dumme Frage. Haut man mit dem Hammer auf die Spitze des Dorns? Bricht die nicht ab?

Edit: Wenn man die Lager etc. einmal drin hat, ist es dann kontraproduktiv sie im Winter wieder rauszubauen, um den Rahmen neu zu lackieren? Dafür müssen sie ja raus, aber nehmen sie beim Einbauen/Ausbauen/Einbauen irgendwelchen schaden?


----------



## muddiver (10. September 2013)

Ja, immer feste auf die Spitze. Die bricht nicht ab, ist danach aber etwas weniger spitz. 
Ich habe meine Lager vor kurzem gewechselt. Rein optisch sahen die alten durch die Demontage nicht beschädigt aus. Somit würde ich mal davon ausgehen, daß das eher unkritisch ist.


----------



## embee (13. September 2013)

Der Moment, wenn du weisst, du hast die richtige Frau geheiratet  

Mein Geschenk zur Hochzeit, ein Helius Foto-Shooting, will ich der Welt nicht vorenthalten 

















Mehr Bilder in meiner Galerie...


----------



## nicolai.fan (13. September 2013)

Top


----------



## trailterror (13. September 2013)

Cool


----------



## IceQ- (13. September 2013)

Gratuliere ich mal zur Hochzeit und die Bilder sind natürlich erhaben


----------



## SJ-SharkZ (13. September 2013)

SJ-SharkZ schrieb:


> Mein neues Bike =D


 
Will dieses Bike verkaufen.

Falls jemand interessiert ist und mir einen REALISTISCHEN Preis nennt,sollte mich kontaktieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (13. September 2013)

Geiles rad

"Leider" hab ich schon eins


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. September 2013)

SJ-SharkZ schrieb:


> Will dieses Bike verkaufen.
> 
> Falls jemand interessiert ist und mir einen REALISTISCHEN Preis nennt,sollte mich kontaktieren



Ohje... Ein 26" ist quasi Oldschool. Biete mal 500.


----------



## barbarissima (13. September 2013)

@embee
Glückwunsch zur Hochzeit und zum Rad


----------



## embee (13. September 2013)

Danke, Leute! Bin zufrieden mit beidem


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. September 2013)

@embee
Von mir dann auch noch Glückwunsch zu beidem
Bilder sind echt klasse geworden und unsere Heimat ist ja auch echt fotogen
Gruß nach Berghofen
Der Pott rockt


----------



## chrisle (14. September 2013)

SJ-SharkZ schrieb:


> Will dieses Bike verkaufen.
> 
> Falls jemand interessiert ist und mir einen REALISTISCHEN Preis nennt,sollte mich kontaktieren



Wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## embee (14. September 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @embee
> Von mir dann auch noch Glückwunsch zu beidem
> Bilder sind echt klasse geworden und unsere Heimat ist ja auch echt fotogen
> Gruß nach Berghofen
> Der Pott rockt


Yo, Danke Jens 
Ja, alles zum Verlieben hier


----------



## SJ-SharkZ (15. September 2013)

chrisle schrieb:


> Wieso?



Ich würde mir gern ein individuelles Big-Bike aufbauen.

Da kann ich die Kohle gut gebrauchen


----------



## slayerrider (15. September 2013)

SJ-SharkZ schrieb:


> Will dieses Bike verkaufen.
> 
> Falls jemand interessiert ist und mir einen REALISTISCHEN Preis nennt,sollte mich kontaktieren



Du weißt schon, dass Verkaufsanzeigen hier nicht erlaubt sind.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2013)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass Verkaufsanzeigen hier nicht erlaubt sind.



Bei dem Rad so wies dahsteht, sollte es auf jedenfall erstmal den Heliusjanern zum Kauf angeboten werden, weil das ist durch und durch gut aufgebaut

G.


----------



## onkel2306 (15. September 2013)

Doppelpost


----------



## onkel2306 (15. September 2013)

Was haltet ihr von einem Rock shox rc3 im helius afr mit den Einbau Maße , 222*66? Sollte ja soweitaalles passen und rein rechnerisch würden mir lediglich 10mm federweg ca. Fehlen oder?


----------



## kloetenkoem (16. September 2013)

Neulich in der Heide...


----------



## rebirth (16. September 2013)

Die bremsleitungen sehen ja abenteuerlich aus...


----------



## kephren23 (16. September 2013)

Das sind Wäscheleinen, zum Socken trocken .

Trotzdem schöner Aufbau


----------



## kloetenkoem (16. September 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Die bremsleitungen sehen ja abenteuerlich aus...


 
weil ich Vorne-Rechts-Bremser bin oder weil die Bremsleitung vorne längenoptimiert ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (16. September 2013)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> weil ich Vorne-Rechts-Bremser bin oder weil die Bremsleitung vorne längenoptimiert ist?



Naja, mit nem Geigenbogen kannst du da ja schon Musik drauf spielen.


----------



## hömma (16. September 2013)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> weil ich Vorne-Rechts-Bremser bin



Nö, das ist völlig legitim und nachvollziehbar. Als Linkshänder hab ich immer das Gefühl, dass MTBs in Deutschland für "meine Randgruppe" zusammengebaut werden. Habe das Phänomen nie verstanden, warum die hintere Bremse rechts ist...

Ich finde die hintere Bremsleitrung bei dir sogar abenteuerlicher als die vordere. Kannst du überhaupt Linkskurven fahren?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. September 2013)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Neulich in der Heide...



wird nicht lange halten.


----------



## US. (16. September 2013)

Das ist die Gabelabsenkung.
Klemmschelle an der Gabel auf, Bremsleitung ein Stück nach unten ziehen, Klemmschelle zu. Volilá Federweg reduziert und einen weichen Ausfederanschlag hats auch.


----------



## chrisle (17. September 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Nö, das ist völlig legitim und nachvollziehbar. Als Linkshänder hab ich immer das Gefühl, dass MTBs in Deutschland für "meine Randgruppe" zusammengebaut werden. Habe das Phänomen nie verstanden, warum die hintere Bremse rechts ist...
> 
> Ich finde die hintere Bremsleitrung bei dir sogar abenteuerlicher als die vordere. Kannst du überhaupt Linkskurven fahren?


 
Die vordere hat er schneller abgerissen als er gucken kann. 
Einmal den Lenker verdreht und das DOT spritzt...viel zu stramm.
Sogar beim Verladen im Auto stelle ich mir das riskant vor...


----------



## kloetenkoem (17. September 2013)

chrisle schrieb:


> Die vordere hat er schneller abgerissen als er gucken kann.
> Einmal den Lenker verdreht und das DOT spritzt...viel zu stramm.
> Sogar beim Verladen im Auto stelle ich mir das riskant vor...


 
die gute Nachricht ist, dass kein DOT spritzt, sondern Royal Blood. 
Davon abgesehen wüsste ich nicht, wieso es bei der VR-Bremse zu Problemen kommen sollte. 

Der Abstand Bremsgriff zu Bremssattel verändert sich nicht, egal wie arg ich einschlage. Einzig das Oberrohr ist irgendwann mal im weg. Dann habe ich aber ganz andere Probleme.

Uneingefedert im Stand lässt sich im  auch die Hinterradbremsleitung nicht durch Einschlagen bis ans Oberrohr zum Abreissen bewegen.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2013)

Also ich würde auch sagen, beim ersten Sturz ist die Leitung ab!

G.


----------



## chrisle (17. September 2013)

Mit links- oder rechtsseitiger Anbringung hat es in der Tat nichts zu tun. 
Wohl aber mit der hohen *Spannung. *Ich hatte meine Bremsleitung bis vor kurzem ebenfalls so stramm angebracht und Warnungen ignoriert. Ein kleiner Sturz aufgrund von grober Fahrlässigkeit oder persönlichem Unvermögen  führte dazu das sich der Lenker verdreht hat (ja, über das Oberrohr hinaus - das passiert dann nämlich wenn man mit dem Bauch auf dem Bike liegt). Die Bremsleitung hat es sofort aus dem Hebel gerissen. Bei mir war es DOT was rauskam. Bei dir dann eben Royal Blood  So oder so war es eine unnötige und unschöne Erfahrung. 

So ein Lenker kann sich auch schnell mal beim Transport im Auto verdrehen...ein dünner Ast bei hoher Geschwindigkeit quer zum Trail könnte auch schon ausreichen.

Tip: wenn es am Trailausstieg passiert, muss man nicht so weit schieben.

*Viel Glück !*


----------



## onkel2306 (29. September 2013)

Aufgrund des spiel's an der unteren Achse meines Umlenkhebels habe ich eben angefangen den Rahmen auseinander zu nehmen. Das ging soweit erstmal recht einfach und schnell.


Da ich hier bei mir in der Wohnung etwas unterversorgt mit Schraubstöcken bin, wollte ich mal gerne eure Meinung hören, ob ich die Lager komplett mit Auspressen und durch neue ersetzen sollte oder ob ich schon ein Positives Ergebnis erzielen könnte, wenn ich nur eine neue Achse einsetze.
Ich habe den kompletten Lagersatz mit allem drum und dran schon hier liegen, bin aber Zeitlich nicht wirklich in der Lage alles neu zu machen. Und wenn dann nur schnell schnell ... das möchte ich aber nicht.


Ich bin der Ansicht, dass es am Horstlink sowie am Hauptschwingenlager kein Spiel gibt. 
Woher könnte das spiel an meiner unteren Achse des Umlenkhebels rühren? Ich konnte die Sitzstreben ja nach Links und rechts bewegen. Die Vorspanneinheiten waren straff.


Ich will kommendes Wochenende noch mal nach Spicak, die Zeit um das Rad gänzlich mit neuen Lagern zu versehen habe ich nicht unbedingt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (29. September 2013)

Moin Leidensgenosse,

Ich bin der Meinung, dass du garnichts weiter auseinander nehmen musst. Nimm die alten Teile und fette alles adäquat. Nur handfest sollten die Teile am Umlenkhebel eingestellt werden. Das Hauptlager verträgt da schon mehr. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und konnte mit dem kleinen Service die Probleme aus der Welt schaffen.

Gruss


----------



## onkel2306 (29. September 2013)

Ok. Du meinst also alle alten Teile noch mal nehmen und sauber zusammen bauen könnte helfen? ich werd es morgen mal probiere und berichten.

Allerdings war das spiel am Rad hinten so groß, das man echt nicht mehr fahren kann - zumindest nicht mit gutem gewissen.


----------



## kephren23 (30. September 2013)

Vielleicht die Lager ansich mit dem Finger nochmal auf Spiel kontrollieren, könnte ja sein das eins ausgenudelt ist.


----------



## provester (30. September 2013)

@onkel2306

Generell halten die Lager am Horstlink am längsten und die am ULH haben am meisten "Stress" - daher sind letztere i.d.R. auch am schnellsten am Ende. Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle demnach erstmal nur um den ULH kümmern!

Aber: wenn Du schon ne neue Achse verbauen willst, dann nimm auf jeden Fall auch neue Lager! Die Obere Achse hält i.d.R. auch wesentlich länger und sollte auch nur bei sichtbarem Verschleiß demontiert werden. (Presspassung)

Man sollte es grundsätzlich sowieso mit dem Zerlegen nicht übertreiben - insbesondere die untere Achse am ULH ist mit dem Hebel verpresst (gleiches gilt für die HorstLinks). Bei jeder Demontage leidet die Passung und irgendwann ist ein neuer ULH fällig. Demnach empfiehlt es sich, die Zyklen gering zu halten und dem entsprechend gleich alles zu tauschen. Ansonsten fängst Du evtl. in ein paar Wochen wieder an... 

Außerdem sind die Achsen doch das, was finanziell ziemlich zu Buche schlägt - wenn Du die eh tauscht, dann auch gleich neue Lager..

Und was den Schraubstock angeht: Bei Nicolai werden die (Igus-) Lager auch bloß eingeschlagen - also gerade, stabile Unterlage, Kunststoffhammer und drauf..


----------



## onkel2306 (30. September 2013)

@kephren23

Habe ich gemacht. Aber so recht was gespürt habe ich nicht. Dementsprechend gehe ich davon aus, dass ein spiel dort nicht so allzu groß sein kann.

@provester

Alles klar. Dann würde cih auch die lager mit tauschen!

@Martin1508
Ich habe heute Mittag als ich 2h Zeit hatte vorerst den kleinen Service durchgeführt. und siehe da, ich habe das spiel merklich! verkleinert. Als das Hinterrad noch nicht drin war, konnte ich die Druckstreben gar nicht bewegen. Bzw. habe ich kein spiel festgestellt. 
Mit Hinterrad, wenn der Hebel also größer ist, habe ich dann doch wieder minimal was gemerkt. 

Jetzt ist meine Hoffnung, dass wenn morgen die Schraube für die Obere Vorspanneinheit am Umlenkhebel kommt und der Dämpfer wieder drin ist, das spiel nochmal weniger wird. bisher ist wieder die Selbstbaulösung zum Spannen oben angebracht. Da ich gespannt war wie sich das spiel geändert hat.

Alles in allem bin ich erst mal sehr zufrieden, was der Service ausgemacht hat! Danke.

An der Stelle noch mal Dank an Hendrik von Nicolai, der mir heute noch mein Päckchen mit der Schraube für die Vorspanneinheit  in den Versand gegeben hat.

Nun bleibt die Frage - lasse ich das so für die wahrscheinlich letzten 4 Tage im Park, oder fange ich an und mache es doch neu!? Was würdet ihr tun? Im Winter werde ich mit Sicherheit alle Lager etc. tauschen, da ich den Rahmen wohl auch neu Lackieren lasse.


----------



## Martin1508 (30. September 2013)

Thumbs up!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (1. Oktober 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> .
> Mit Hinterrad, wenn der Hebel also größer ist, habe ich dann doch wieder minimal was gemerkt.



Dein Hinterrad ist spielfrei?


----------



## onkel2306 (1. Oktober 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Dein Hinterrad ist spielfrei?



Kann ich nicht zu 100% sagen. 

Ich bin grad dabei die Schläuche zu wechseln. Dann verbaue ich die Obere Spanneinheit vom ULH - die ist heute schon gekommen  - dann bau ich alles nett zusammen und berichte wie das gesamt Resultat ausschaut.


Update:

Das spiel hat sich merklich verkleinert im Gesamtresultat... Allerfings knirschelt es dennoch irgendwo. Kann sein das die Radlager auch einen weg haben. Ich lasse es jetzt so und schaue wie es sich nach einem Tag fahren etwickelt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Oktober 2013)

Und weil ich schon mal dabei bin, hier mein geliebtes CC nach der Lagersanierung und dem Umlenkhebeltausch bei Nicolai auf der heutigen Probefahrt nach dem gestrigen Zusammenbau:





Himmlische Ruhe. Das knarzen ist vorbei und auch die Federung/Dämpfung hinten funktioniert wieder 1A.


----------



## barbarissima (9. Oktober 2013)

Nach wie vor ein richtig schickes Teil


----------



## bardenberger (9. Oktober 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Und weil ich schon mal dabei bin, hier mein geliebtes CC nach der Lagersanierung und dem Umlenkhebeltausch bei Nicolai auf der heutigen Probefahrt nach dem gestrigen Zusammenbau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hab hier auch noch so einen Quasi-Oldie, der auch mal eine Generalüberholung nötig hätte. Deswegen die Frage ... was hat die Lagerüberholung bei Nicolai denn gekostet?

Grüße und weiterhin viel Spaß damit ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Oktober 2013)

Gute 270 Öcken incl. Verpackung und Versandkosten. Dazu kamen noch die neuen Umlenkhebel mit ca. 110 Euro.
Aber das war es mir wert.


----------



## wildbiker (10. Oktober 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Gute 270 Öcken incl. Verpackung und Versandkosten. Dazu kamen noch die neuen Umlenkhebel mit ca. 110 Euro.
> Aber das war es mir wert.



Steht mir wohl auch noch bevor, neue Lager hats ja bereits, nur die Umlenkhebel müssen noch..... Ansonsten ist so nen Nicolai wirklich nicht tot zu kriegen....


----------



## nmk (12. Oktober 2013)

Mit neuer Bereifung - Hans Dampf 2.35 vorne, Ardent 2.25 hinten, Blackspire Stinger und Schraubwürger Sattelklemme.

55K Höhenmeter seit Dezember, mit 3 Monaten Verletzungspause - noch hält alles tip-top.


----------



## rebirth (12. Oktober 2013)

nmk schrieb:


> 55K Höhenmeter



iiihhh!


----------



## Joshua60 (13. Oktober 2013)

Mit ohne Schutzbleche, aber mit vollem Cockpit und schön mit Pfälzer Waldboden eingepudert 





Mein Spaßgerät für bergab  und gleichzeitig mein Trainingsgerät für bergauf  Ich würde es mir immer wieder genauso bauen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (13. Oktober 2013)

Das Helius kann halt auch einfach alles!


----------



## trailterror (13. Oktober 2013)

wie recht ihr habt


----------



## Eksduro (14. Oktober 2013)

Oh ja... und dann solche 2 prachtexemplare direkt untereinander ... Hammer !


----------



## barbarissima (14. Oktober 2013)

@_Joshua60_, @_nmk_ und @_Brickowski_
3x aller erste Sahne  Und einen Extra- gibt es für die Nashornhupe


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Oktober 2013)

Geile Bikes


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Oktober 2013)

Muss ich wohl auch mal wieder:





Gabel abgesenkt. Schöne Vogesentour gemacht, quälende 1.500 hm hoch an dem Tag. Und auch wieder runter  Geil war's


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Oktober 2013)

Uiih, das ist fein. Das gefällt mit sehr gut.

Gruss


----------



## rebirth (15. Oktober 2013)

Habt ihr nen tip welches aufkleber material auf dem eloxal vom hauptrahmen anständig hält? Ich brauch neue N. schriftzüge, meine lösen sich ab :/


----------



## kephren23 (15. Oktober 2013)

haben die von apliquet wenn man sie richtig anbringt halten sie .

entfetten - Rohr leicht erwärmen (mit einem Föhn) - DEcals aufbringen mit trägerfolie - mit einem Rackel fest andrücken(vorsicht bei den ecken, aber trotzdem sehr wichtig) - leicht erwärmen - jetzt nicht mehr berühren - Trägerfolie drauf lassen - nach 24h trägerfolie entfernen sollte relativ gut halten.




hält gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (15. Oktober 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> haben die von apliquet wenn man sie richtig anbringt halten sie .
> 
> entfetten - Rohr leicht erwärmen (mit einem Föhn) - DEcals aufbringen mit trägerfolie - mit einem Rackel fest andrücken(vorsicht bei den ecken, aber trotzdem sehr wichtig) - leicht erwärmen - jetzt nicht mehr berühren - Trägerfolie drauf lassen - nach 24h trägerfolie entfernen sollte relativ gut halten.



Das muss ich nächstes Mal auch so probieren. 
Habe bisher immer nur nach dem Entfetten draufgeklebt, den Decal angeföhnt, etwas glatt gerieben und dann die Trägerfolie entfernt.
Nach dem ersten Regen oder Bike reinigen haben sich die Ecken bei mindestens 2 Buchstaben schon wieder abgelöst 
Kann man die dann eigentlich noch retten, z.B. durch spezielle Kleber?


----------



## rebirth (15. Oktober 2013)

Bin momentan am überlegen die buchstaben auf nem träger zu lassen und das unterrohr quasi ringsum zu bekleben um es als unterrohrschutz zu tarnen. Hat das schon jemand probiert? Gibts dafür noch punkte an der eisdiele?


----------



## barbarissima (15. Oktober 2013)

An der Eisdiele kannst du nur mit Hologrammfolie und Nabenputzern punkten


----------



## san_andreas (15. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, aber Elox mit Schutzfolie drauf schaut mal dermaßen bescheiden aus.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Oktober 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Elox mit Schutzfolie drauf schaut mal dermaßen bescheiden aus.



ganz genau.


----------



## rebirth (15. Oktober 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Elox mit Schutzfolie drauf schaut mal dermaßen bescheiden aus.



das hatte ich befürchtet.... nur was tun gegen abgehende aufkleber?

der tip mit dem warm machen usw klingt ja erstmal recht gut, dazu muss ich mir aber erst die aufkleber besorgen. vorher hätte ich gern die alternativen abgeklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (15. Oktober 2013)

Luftfeuchte und Umgebungstemperatur sind auch wichtig, lass zur not die Trägerfolie solange drauf wie du kannst der Kleber brauch schonmal ein paar tage bis er richtig durchgehärtet ist. 2-4 tage können da nicht schaden.

Schön fest(nicht zu doll) und gleichmäßig andrücken, damit auch der kleber in die kleiner Kullen der gestrahlten Oberfläche dringen kann.


----------



## der-gute (15. Oktober 2013)

Andre...die Kleber gehen mit der Zeit ab, nicht sofort.
Spätestens im Winter wird sich Folie und Elox voneinander trennen
das wird sich leider auch so net verhindern lassen...


----------



## kephren23 (15. Oktober 2013)

Abgehen tun sie natürlich irgendwann, zumindest aber nicht sofort!


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2013)

Also meine am Nucleon gehen garantiert nie ab. Die Kleben so fest das sie sich eher abnutzen. Liegt wohl daran das es schwarze Aufkleber auf schwarzem Elox sind

G.


----------



## provester (15. Oktober 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Andre...die Kleber gehen mit der Zeit ab, nicht sofort.
> Spätestens im Winter wird sich Folie und Elox voneinander trennen
> das wird sich leider auch so net verhindern lassen...



kann ich so nicht bestätigen - hab meine wie kephren montiert und diese halten jetzt seit über zwei Jahren - trotz durchgehendem Wintereinsatz


----------



## hömma (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss mal bei C3 fragen, wie die meine angebracht haben. Die halten seit über 1,5 Jahren trotz Sturz- und Transport-Schrammen und durchgehendem Wind- und Wettereinsatz echt bombig!

Allerdings habe ich das bike in dem Zeitraum vielleicht 10 mal geputzt. Vielleicht liegt's daran. Eine knusprige Kruste hält ja nicht nur den Düsseldorfer Senfkrustenbraten frisch.


----------



## kephren23 (16. Oktober 2013)

DüsseldorferSenfKruste ist der beste Schutz !


----------



## onkel2306 (16. Oktober 2013)

Hat zufällig jemand an einem Umwerferturm Interesse? Verkaufe einen, da ich bei 1x10 bleibe.


----------



## chrisle (17. Oktober 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Ich muss mal bei C3 fragen, wie die meine angebracht haben. Die halten seit über 1,5 Jahren trotz Sturz- und Transport-Schrammen und durchgehendem Wind- und Wettereinsatz echt bombig!
> 
> Allerdings habe ich das bike in dem Zeitraum vielleicht 10 mal geputzt. *Vielleicht liegt's daran*. Eine knusprige Kruste hält ja nicht nur den Düsseldorfer Senfkrustenbraten frisch.



Nein, dein Rahmen ist schwarz (hart-) eloxiert.

Ich habe die gleichen Aufkleber vom Rahmen mal auf Helme oder auch ein Auto geklebt, da halten sie bombig *ohne *die Schutzfolie länger dran zu lassen. Selbst Waschstraßen machen da nichts aus.
Auf meinem blau eloxiertem Rahmen reicht ein kleiner Wasserstrahl aus dem Schlauch und die Ecken lösen sich.
Mit einer Schablone und Domestos sollte sich das Nicolai Logo aber für die Ewigkeit anbringen lassen.
Oder einfach den Aufkleber nach 6 Monaten weglassen, der Farbunterschied des Eloxals dort wo der Schriftzug war reicht aus ;-)


----------



## hömma (17. Oktober 2013)

chrisle schrieb:


> Nein, dein Rahmen ist schwarz (hart-) eloxiert.



Das erklärt zwar den Farbunterschied nach 6 Monaten bei dir, aber nicht unbedingt, warum es besser oder schlechter halten soll. Schwarz eloxierte Rahmen sind ja genauso grobporig.

Die beste Lösung: 

Rahmen komplett in Dranufink werfen
Den RAW-Rahmen schleifen und polieren, bis man sich drin spiegeln kann
Neu eloxieren lassen
Danach hält es bestimmt wie Sau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (28. Oktober 2013)

hier noch mal mein AM:


----------



## rebirth (28. Oktober 2013)

Hast du es retten können?  

P.S. Bin immernoch auf der suche nach nem "reverb stealth plug" um das loch im rahmen zu zumachen. nico will 5,95 für EINEN. leider hab ich keinen conrad in der nähe..


----------



## trailterror (28. Oktober 2013)

Da fährt schon länger kein zug mehr


----------



## kephren23 (28. Oktober 2013)

Dachte schon du gehst suicide mit deinem bike, wie KHUJAND 
 @rebirth
Warum nich online bestellen bei Conrad?
Oder hier?
http://www.betec-tools.de/OnlineSho....html&XTCsid=7b29544313da16270a1db88462b114db


----------



## onkel2306 (28. Oktober 2013)

Mir haben sie mein AFR letzten Donnerstag Abend in Halle (Saale) geklaut.


----------



## kephren23 (28. Oktober 2013)

Oh mann was ne Schei$$e


----------



## guru39 (21. November 2013)

net mainz 

Helius AC 650B. RH: S


----------



## kephren23 (21. November 2013)

ohh nach langem mal wieder ein AC.
650B wa?


----------



## guru39 (21. November 2013)

650B, klaro....habsch ja owe g´schriewe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (21. November 2013)

ohhh, War nen langer Abend gestern


----------



## Danlen (22. November 2013)

mainz!!!


----------



## R47D7 (22. November 2013)

Danlen schrieb:


> mainz!!!



und irgendwann mainz!!


----------



## Ks090912 (22. November 2013)

Danlen schrieb:


> mainz!!!



schaut sehr schön aus


----------



## barbarissima (22. November 2013)

Jepp! Sehr hübsch  Bin schon gespannt, wie es ausschaut, wenn´s fertig ist.


----------



## chorge (25. November 2013)

Mal den 2005er Hobel durch den Neuschnee gejagt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (25. November 2013)

WTF, Neuschnee?!


----------



## Ducsasch (25. November 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Mal den 2005er Hobel durch den Neuschnee gejagt:



Ein Aufhellblitz hätte dem 2. Foto gutgetan!
Schönes Bike, ich hab das 04er FR!


----------



## barbarissima (25. November 2013)

Macht eine richtig gute Figur im Schnee


----------



## rebirth (25. November 2013)

bilder zitieren ftw...


----------



## chorge (25. November 2013)

Aufhellblitz mit iPhone bringt leider zu wenig...
Neuschnee - jaaaa, aber leider noch VIEL zu wenig! Würde statt zu biken jetzt lieber gepflegte Skitouren gehen!
Das 2005er FR hab ich letztes Frühjahr wieder frisch hergerichtet - und das hat sich gelohnt! Die gute alte Z1 ETA musste einer nahezu gleich guten RS Sektor DP Coil weichen. Neue Laufräder, Lenker, Sattel, Aufkleber, Lager gab's auch dazu... 
Mit MK II Bereifung, Pedalen und Reverb wiegt das gute Stück nun 13,7kg - ist also ein 1A Enduro... Schade, dass es die neue Pike nicht in 1 1/8" gibt!!! 

Hier noch ein Bild vom Frühjahr:


----------



## chorge (27. November 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> WTF, Neuschnee?!



Heut war's auch schön!!


----------



## Martin1508 (27. November 2013)

Oh man, bei uns im Sauerland geht's gerade los mit Bodenfrost und die kommenden Tage haben sie leichten Schneefall angesagt.

Wo kommst du her? Ich war diesem Sommer am Hopfensee.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## chorge (27. November 2013)

Sonthofen... Heut Früh hatte es -17 Grad!!!


----------



## barbarissima (28. November 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Sonthofen... Heut Früh hatte es -17 Grad!!!


 Okok, ich wollte dich gerade beneiden  Angesichts der -17 Grad tu ich´s jetzt mal doch nicht


----------



## guru39 (29. November 2013)

Ich glaube da wird sich jemand freuen. 
























13,98Kg

Der Rahmen ist übrigens 4 Wochen zu früh gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danlen (29. November 2013)

und ob sich da jemand freut


----------



## san_andreas (29. November 2013)

Schön ! Aber nicht besonders leicht.


----------



## kephren23 (29. November 2013)

Viel Spaß damit 
Jo wasn da so schwer dran?

Edit: ahh is ja 650B


----------



## san_andreas (29. November 2013)

Hätte halt gedacht, dass es mit den Teilen leichter sein müßte.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schön ! Aber nicht besonders leicht.



Durch so einen Sattel und eine Telestütze wird halt jedes Rad gleich 500g schwerer. Dazu noch das halbe Kilo 650B Aufschlag und schon hört sichs schwer an.
Sonst wärens 12,98kg und alles wäre in Butter

Aber sieht schon top aus...auch wenn ich 650B Gegener bin

G.


----------



## san_andreas (29. November 2013)

Saint haut auch noch rein, stimmt.


----------



## Ks090912 (29. November 2013)

Schaut toll aus!!! Und ich weiß auch,wer sich ganz doll drauf freut


----------



## IceQ- (29. November 2013)

Sehr schickes Nicolai!

Aber die Sattelstellung ist etwas brutal?


Auch finde ich, dass die TZR FLow Felgenaufschrift sich bissle mit dem Blau beisst.


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. November 2013)

Noch nichtmal eingefahren, da ist die Sattelstellung eher zu vernachlässigen.
Schönes, dezentes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (27. Dezember 2013)

Weihnachten OFF!!!


----------



## wildbiker (27. Dezember 2013)

Haha...schon auf FB gesehen. So sieht man sich im Forum wieder.. ;-)  

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Guent (27. Dezember 2013)




----------



## barbarissima (27. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Olca (6. Februar 2014)

Damit es mal wieder was neues zu glotzen gibt ...

Heute war es endlich war es soweit und der kleine Olli hat in Lübbrechtsen sein neues Helius AC 650b abholen können 



 

Zuerst hatte ich es in Gulf paint bestellt, also hellblauer Hauptrahmen und oranger Hinterbau, aber dann hab ich zusammen mit meinem Freund sein ION abgeholt und hab das semipermeable yellow glossy gesehen und hab am kurze Zeit später umbestellt 

Die Farbe ich einfach zu geil und ich bin richtig happy 



 



 

 

 

 

 

 

Zuhause wurde dann erst mal auf dem Sofa gekuschelt 



 

Die Farbe ist echt porno, mal grün dann wieder Textmarkergelb, ja nach Lichtverhältnissen, richtig fotografieren kann man es eigentlich nicht und dabei sieht man noch jedes Detail durch die Farbe 



 

 

 

Gruß Olli


----------



## acid-driver (6. Februar 2014)

Goiler Hocker. Die Farbe habe ich auch fürs Ion16 im Auge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (6. Februar 2014)

... schick


----------



## kephren23 (6. Februar 2014)

Geile Butze 
Viel Spaß damit.
Ohh gott wenn ich so ein aufbauen würde, würde was ganz freakiges raus kommen.


----------



## bastea82 (6. Februar 2014)

Die Farbe gefällt mir immer mehr. Sieht echt genial aus. Schade dass ich des nicht in 'echt' zu sehen bekomme.
Ich befürchte langsam dass ich vllt doch unvernünftig werde... 

Bas


----------



## Olca (6. Februar 2014)

Es werden wohl noch weitere der semipermeablen Farben kommen, ein Blau und ein rot wahrscheinlich, hat Franzi heute schon mal durchblicken lassen, ich könnte mir auch noch ein dunkelgrau/schwarz gut vorstellen.

Kephren, das könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.
Deine aktuellen Aufbauten sind schon der Hammer !!!

Gruß Olli


----------



## rebirth (6. Februar 2014)

mir wär ein lieber gewesen franzi hätt mal ein bild von sich durchblicken lassen...


----------



## acid-driver (6. Februar 2014)

Na ob sie darüber so dankbar wäre? Bild ist im Nicolaikatalog, kannste dir bestellen...


----------



## Zaskar01 (7. Februar 2014)

Wen den Katalog oder die Franzi?

@ schickes Ion

Das ist der neusete Trend?

Ultimativer Leichtbau?  Kalle goes first 

Die Farbe ist wahrlich sehr schick. Hätte ich das mit dem blau bzw. rot gewusst. Haette eine FAT auf eine andere Lackierung gewartet.

Naja das nächste dann


----------



## barbarissima (7. Februar 2014)

Spitzenmäßig schöner Rahmen  Bin schon auf das fertige Radl gespannt


----------



## pfalz (7. Februar 2014)

> Na ob sie darüber so dankbar wäre?


 
Ich hab's verstanden


----------



## Olca (8. Februar 2014)

So 

Habe fertig ... naja fast, Feinarbeiten kommen noch, Felgendecals noch entfernen, alles einstellen etc...



 


 



Zum verfeinern ist auch noch genug Potential , jetzt muß es erst mal in die freie Wildbahn...

Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2014)

Schoh richtig schön...obwohls net schwarz ist

G.


----------



## kephren23 (8. Februar 2014)

Ja alle Decals runter, Felgen, Dämpfer und Gabel.
Ich sehe das Herz macht die Runde 
Noch ne Kefü dran!
Trotzdem ne geile Butze 

Gewicht haste vergessen .


----------



## Olca (8. Februar 2014)

Hi,

Gewicht ist mir eher schnuppe, das meiste Einsparungspotential liegt eh beim Fahrer ..aber gewogen haben wir`s trotzdem mal...



@psychoo2 : Danke fürs Herzl 

Gruß Olli


----------



## kephren23 (8. Februar 2014)

War doch Spaß, im IBC fragt doch jeder als erstes: Gewicht, wie funktioniert der Dämpfer, wie funktioniert die Gabel, bla bla bla


----------



## onkel2306 (24. Februar 2014)

Hab einen Umwerferturm zum Beispiel für's AFR günstig abzugeben! Bei Interesse melden.


----------



## morphe72 (5. Juni 2014)

war!

Update:






Ich dachte mir "vergiss 650b, vergiss Ion16 und gönne deinem treuen Helius ein paar Goodies"

Mir gefällts super


----------



## accutrax (5. Juni 2014)

mir auch...

Gruss accu


----------



## acid-driver (5. Juni 2014)

Ein paar goodies?  
Neue Gabel, Laufräder und Antrieb seh ich da...
Steht dem Rad


----------



## codit (6. Juni 2014)

morphe72 schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir "vergiss 650b, vergiss Ion16 und gönne deinem treuen Helius ein paar Goodies"
> Mir gefällts super


 Mir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (6. Juni 2014)

Ich find´s auch super


----------



## morphe72 (6. Juni 2014)

Die Laufräder und die Gabel sind schon letztes Jahr dran gekommen. Nur konnte ich wegen Nachwuchs fast gar nicht fahren.
Antrieb incl. Next SL Kurbel und RF Pedale (das erste Mal keine Clickies seit 25 Jahren!!!)und die Griffe wurden diese Woche nach dem Hinterbau-Service (nochmals kurzen Dank an *Rainer*, Wurzelpuffbetreiber himself, für den Tip mit den Igus Scheiben) montiert.
Ich bin glücklich und das neue Team Mitglied ist begeistert von dem Bike:



Und 650b hatte ich schon - 1989, war ein Rennrad aus Frankreich.


----------



## morphe72 (6. Juni 2014)

Noch ein paar Details:

Die Kurbel







Das Pedal






Hätte nicht geglaubt, daß Platform Pedale so geil wären! Mit den richtigen Schuhen ein absolutes Erlebnis - Perfekt!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2014)

Jetzt hab ich schon gedacht es kommen nochmal 2 Bilder, einmal vom Kettenblatt und von der Kette 
Geht nix über Flachpedale


----------



## Dutshlander (6. Juni 2014)

morphe72 schrieb:


> Hätte nicht geglaubt, daß Platform Pedale so geil wären! Mit den richtigen Schuhen ein absolutes Erlebnis - Perfekt!


----------



## IceQ- (7. Juni 2014)

Tolles Bike!
Cooles Teammitglied!

Von der Next musst du dann mal erzählen, wie die sich gegen Steine schlägt.

ich habe auch unglaublich Interesse an der Next, habe nur Angst, wenn ich mir ne 500€ Kurbel leiste und dann unkontrolliert einen Fels ramme habe ic hdie 500€ Carbon versenkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morphe72 (7. Juni 2014)

Danke für Eurer Lob. Freut mich, dass das Rad so gut ankommt. Ein Helius AM scheint immer noch zu gefallen - auch in der Zeit von Ion 16 oder gar 15 
Und in meinem Alter ist 26 Zoll absolut ausreichend. Alles andere wäre viel zu schnell für mich.

Thema Kurbel: Ich weiß nicht ob es an meiner vorrausschauenden, eher verhaltenen Fahrweise liegt, aber in meiner Bike Karriere hatte ich nur zwei Aufsetzer mit dem Kurbelarm. Beide Male auf dem Kurbelkopf. Dieser ist hiermit vertrauenserweckendem Kondom geschützt (liegt bei und gibts von RF auch als Zuberhör. Kettenblätter hatte ich schon einige gehimmelt. Die sind aber ohnehin Verschleißteile. Sollte es zum Einschlag kommen werde ich meine Erfahrung schildern.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2014)

morphe72 schrieb:


> Danke für Eurer Lob. Freut mich, dass das Rad so gut ankommt. Ein Helius AM scheint immer noch zu gefallen - auch in der Zeit von Ion 16 oder gar 15
> Und in meinem Alter ist 26 Zoll absolut ausreichend. Alles andere wäre viel zu schnell für mich.
> 
> .



Das Helius ist ein Klassiker und Klassiker werden nie alt, sondern bleiben immer...ähhhm...hmmmh...wie ein Bier halt und Bier kann man immer trinken 

G.


----------



## apple_drink (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
bin nun auch ein stolzer Besitzer ein AFRs und möchte so viele Teile wie möglich von meinem Helius FR aus 2008 übernehmen, vor allem den Fox DHX 5 Dämpfer und die Fox 36 Van RC2 mit 160mm.
Der DHX Dämpfer ist 200mm lang, würde es in den AFR passen ?
Und wie ist es mit der 160mm Gabel ? Der Rahmen ist aus 2010 und sollte doch einen flacheren Winkel haben ?
Ich möchte das Rad auch zum "Treten" aufbauen.


----------



## Timmy35 (12. Juni 2014)

Mal ganz blöd geragt und nicht böse gemeint:

Warum bleibst Du nicht bei dem Helius FR? Wenn Du die Gabel und den Dämpfer übernimmst, wird dass AFR garantiert nicht besser fahren als das FR, wird nur schwerer...


----------



## apple_drink (12. Juni 2014)

Das FR ist mir leider ein wenig klein große S.. ausserdem habe ich das AFR zu einem guten Preis bekommen.


----------



## apple_drink (12. Juni 2014)

Hier ist es: 





Zurzeit jedoch mit einem kurzen XO Schalwerk, einer Reverb und anderem Sattel...


----------



## Maeggus (12. Juni 2014)

Hy, hab auch ein "altes" neues Helius...


----------



## morphe72 (12. Juni 2014)

Beides sehr schöne Bikes. Vorallem der weisse Rahmen mit den blauen Anbauteilen bei Maeggus' Helius ist cool. Schön, dass hier mal wieder Leben im Thread ist.
Leute, rollt eure Schätze raus und postet Fotos


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Juni 2014)

Jawohl!


----------



## Holland (12. Juni 2014)

Mit ein paar Updates (2-fach,Bremsen,KeFü,Reifen) fit für die Alpen gemacht.





Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maeggus (12. Juni 2014)

Hy, hier nochmal mein "Neues" in Groß:


----------



## chris12 (29. Juli 2014)

hat von euch schon mal jemand ein loch für die stealth zugverlegung in das sitzrohr gebohrt? laut anderem thread soll ein abstand von 4 cm zur schweissnaht eingehalten werden. habt ihr dann probleme mit dem umwerfer oder der zugverlegung gehabt? zeigt am besten mal bilder


----------



## rebirth (29. Juli 2014)

Meinst du ins sitzrohr?  hast du original keines drin? Durchsuch doch mal den thread, ich habs schonmal gemessen glaub ich.. ansonsten mess ich wenn ich zuhause bin


----------



## chris12 (29. Juli 2014)

haha na klar, das sitzrohr....


----------



## SmallLutz (29. Juli 2014)

Maeggus schrieb:


> Hy, hier nochmal mein "Neues" in Groß:


 Schick


----------



## hömma (30. Juli 2014)

chris12 schrieb:


> hat von euch schon mal jemand ein loch für die stealth zugverlegung in das sitzrohr gebohrt? laut anderem thread soll ein abstand von 4 cm zur schweissnaht eingehalten werden. habt ihr dann probleme mit dem umwerfer oder der zugverlegung gehabt? zeigt am besten mal bilder


Also wenn du es beim Helius AM da hin machst, wo Nicolai es selbst hinbohrt, bekommst du tatsächlich Probleme mit einem Downswing-Umwerfer. Wird zumindest arg knapp...


----------



## kephren23 (30. Juli 2014)

Beim ION16 sind es 6cm von Oberkante Schweißnaht zu Unterkante Loch.


----------



## chris12 (30. Juli 2014)

Da ich bisher keinen umwerfer montiert habe muss ich leider doof fragen. Mein helius ist ja was älter daher wären Bilder von denjenigen die es auch nachgerüstet haben schön.


----------



## reflux (2. August 2014)

Hat noch jemand ein Helius AM Rahmen in Größe L oder XL abzugeben (tapered steuerrohr wäre die einzige Bedingung)tausch oder Verkauf - mit Pinion würde auch gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (2. August 2014)

Hätte nen L mit M sitzrohr.


----------



## reflux (2. August 2014)

Bin 1.89m, das wird zu knapp


----------



## accutrax (2. August 2014)

im bikemarkt ist noch eines der allerletzten in L...für 26er..neu !

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...mbh-nicolai-argon-am-26-raw-l-neu-gates-ready

gruss accu


----------



## kephren23 (2. August 2014)

Bei dem Modell ist die Dämpfermontage aber durchaus schwierig


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2014)

Helius vs. Argon


----------



## accutrax (2. August 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Bei dem Modell ist die Dämpfermontage aber durchaus schwierig



ahh..im falschen fred gelandet....
gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (2. August 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> Bin 1.89m, das wird zu knapp



weil? Ich hab 88SL. Du?


----------



## reflux (2. August 2014)

92 und ich hab die Thomson Elite auf Anschlag draußen


----------



## rebirth (2. August 2014)

Das M sitzrohr is 46... Is ja egal, war nur ein angebot.


----------



## Danlen (17. Oktober 2014)

Meinz! Nach fast einem Jahr gebrauch und einigen Änderungen


----------



## haekel72 (17. Oktober 2014)

Mein Oldie Fr 2004 ^^ Ist jetzt das Bike meines Juniors! Aufbau 2013 Big N Custum Decals!


----------



## embee (17. Oktober 2014)

Ordentlich groß für nen Junior


----------



## barbarissima (17. Oktober 2014)

Sieht ein bisschen aus wie ein Feuersalamander  Aber sehr schick


----------



## Aces (28. Oktober 2014)

My Black Beauty! Der Mashguard wurde jetzt nach vorne verlegt, da es hinten nicht so gepasst hat. Neue Schlappen kommen die Woche drauf  Wie findet ihr es?


----------



## lucie (16. November 2014)

Hi,

falls jemand ein Helius AC 26" in S von 2011/12, möglichst tapered und eloxiert loswerden möchte - ich hätte Interesse.
Angebote und Bilder bitte per PN (Untehaltung ).

Danke


----------



## andi.f.1809 (18. November 2014)

So der Rahmen ist heute gekommen.-)
Das Eloxblau ist echt super geworden, bessere Bilder bei Tageslicht werden noch folgen.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch warten bis die Lefty Supermax einzeln erhältlich ist :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (18. November 2014)

Gute initiative: der checklistzettel
Bike is auch schön


----------



## embee (18. November 2014)

mein FR in der finalen Ausbaustufe. Musste leider gehen...


----------



## trailterror (10. Juni 2015)

Immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem rad


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Juni 2015)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> So der Rahmen ist heute gekommen.-)
> Das Eloxblau ist echt super geworden, bessere Bilder bei Tageslicht werden noch folgen.
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch warten bis die Lefty Supermax einzeln erhältlich ist :-/



Schraubst du noch oder fährst du schon?


----------



## andi.f.1809 (10. Juni 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Schraubst du noch oder fährst du schon?




hmm leider immer noch schrauben, aber die Gabel ist fast fertig;-)
Ich hoffe mal in spätestens 3 Wochen kann ich damit dann biken gehen.


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Juni 2015)

Was heißt "Gabel ist fast fertig"? Lässt die von kleinen indischen Kindern unter Kristallwasser klöppeln?


----------



## andi.f.1809 (10. Juni 2015)

sagen wir mal so, es ist kein Massenprodukt;-)
bin schon selber gespannt.


----------



## Cruzito (9. Juli 2015)

Der AFR kriegt noch neue Federgabel Bos Idylle RaRe AIR in weiß, dazu noch neuen Steuersatz Chris King Steel Set und neue Laufräder mit Chris King Iso DH Naben.


----------



## gemeinling (20. Juli 2015)

so das st hat nen neuen "anstrich" und neue lager bekommen. wk 2° steuersatz und die 888 hat platz gemacht für die 55. jetzt warte ich nur noch auf meinen laufradsatz (bis dahin lerne ich auch noch die reifen richtig herum aufzuziehen) und dann ist es wieder fit für die nächsten jahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (2. August 2015)

Neue Griffbänder für den Rear Admiral und neuer Hintergrund ;-)




Krokodil-Graffity by JoshuaXo, auf Flickr


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (3. August 2015)

Guten Morgen!
Schickes Rad vor schicken Hintergrund!
Aaber: Kann es sein, dass die Kurbeln nicht 100%ig parallel sind? Mir scheint, 1 oder 2 Zähne könnte die Stoker - Kurbel nach vorn..
Grüße Kaffeeklicker


----------



## Joshua60 (3. August 2015)

Bei diesem Hintergrund konnte ich nicht widerstehen!  
Kurbeln parallel? Genau das hatte ich auch gesehen, nachdem ich das Bild gemacht hatte. Aber dann drehte ich die Kurbel waagrecht und nun war es eher weniger als ein Zahn.


----------



## gemeinling (3. August 2015)

so projekt aus alt mach neu abgeschlossen. die neuen laufräder sind fertig und eine 11fach 11-42 gabs auch noch. feuertaufe gestern bestanden...fahrer: happy


----------



## mcyork (17. Oktober 2015)

Guten Abend!
Am Donnerstag ist endlich mein Helius TB gekommen. 
Heute morgen konnte ich dann zumindest auf dem Parkplatz mal eine Testrunde drehen. Morgen hoffentlich dann im Gelände...
Hier kommen mal ein paar Bilder:


----------



## der-gute (18. Oktober 2015)

Puuuh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin gestern in Hannover ein Helius ac probegefahren. War für mich leider zu klein (190). War gr l
Kann jemand was zum Ac in große xl sagen bzgl. Wendigkeit usw? Der Radstand ist ja recht groß aber dafür kurze kettentreben.


----------



## Loli.. (28. Oktober 2015)

Mal eins was hier noch nie war.. 

Kurbel wird irgendwann noch schwarz, aber grad zuviele andere Baustellen.


----------



## reflux (28. Oktober 2015)

Loli.. schrieb:


> Mal eins was hier noch nie war..
> 
> Kurbel wird irgendwann noch schwarz, aber grad zuviele andere Baustellen.Anhang anzeigen 431910


Das wunderschöne helius
Hätte ich doch nur eins in XL und 1.5/Tapered steuerrohr


----------



## Loli.. (29. Oktober 2015)

Ist aber ein L, aber 1,5" Kanonenrohr passt schon.


----------



## Knallscharsche (4. November 2015)

Meins. Aus 2014


----------



## Martin1508 (5. November 2015)

Scheisse, willste was verstecken? Mann sieht ja nichts.


----------



## Knallscharsche (5. November 2015)

hmm das sah auf nem anderen Monitor besser aus. Ich reich eins bei besseren Lichtverhältnissen nach.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (6. November 2015)

Hättste ma das Licht angemacht...


----------



## CPLinz (5. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal mein Helius FR 2007
Das Bike macht unglaublich viel Spass!


----------



## Feanor90 (6. Dezember 2015)

hier stand mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (12. Dezember 2015)

mein neu aufgebautes (2x11 folgt warscheinlich noch im Frühling) HeliusCC 2005 L mit neu vo140/110mm und hi142mm, derzeit kpl.12.24kg


----------



## rebirth (12. Dezember 2015)

Verkauf mir bitte die kurbel


----------



## der-gute (12. Dezember 2015)

brauchste ne Hone?


----------



## rebirth (13. Dezember 2015)

Brauchen nicht, ich hätt nur gern eine


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (8. Februar 2016)

Wenn jemand Interesse hat... Ich verkaufe meinen Helius AM Rahmen mit Monarch Dämpfer, Pike und Laufrädern:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...onarch-rc3-pike-rct3-laufrader-reifen-zubehor


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2016)

ausruhen 









Vielleicht gibt es dieses Jahr was neues


----------



## krawa (28. Februar 2016)

Zurück im Stall ; ). Mein Helius AM. Hat stolze 15,2 KG aber wie war das mit der bewegten Masse bergab.


----------



## Ducsasch (28. Februar 2016)

Schick ... Und groß!


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. März 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducsasch (20. März 2016)

Ausfahrt gestern auf den Süchtelner Höhen.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (23. März 2016)

Tach zusammen!
Mein AC hat in knapp 1,5 Jahren schon ein paar kleine Updates erfahren, gestern kam der Osterhase aus dem Schwarzwald vorbei..
Getauscht bisher:

Hope Vorbau von 90mm 10° auf 50mm gerade
Reverse Sattelstütze mit HiteRide Feder gegen gebrauchte und frisch überholte RS Reverb 150mm (will ich nicht mehr missen!)

vordere Bremsscheibe Hope Floating Disc 203mm statt Hope Säge 203mm (ersetzte die - nach Astkontakt verdengelte Standardscheibe)
Huber Buchsen 

hintere Bremsscheibe Hope Floating Disc 183mm statt Hope Säge 203mm

Kette und Kassette neu (Sram PG 990, 11-34 Z., roter Spider)
Tune LRS aus dem Tune - Shop - Angebot (-40%), Naben King & Kong, Stan`s ZTR Flow EX 29mm, SAPIM D-Light (cool war, dass die Decals sich total leicht entfernen ließen)

2x Conti Der Baron Projekt 2.4 Protection Apex statt Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25

2x Vittoria Latex Schläuche
Das Gewicht lag am Anfang bei 12,7Kg, erhöhte sich durch die Reverb auf 13,0Kg, die Barone erhöhten leider weiter auf 13,76Kg.
Die Tune LR verringerten wieder etwas, leider nur auf knapp unter 13,5Kg.
Mehr Gewichtsreduktion kriege ich erstmal nicht hin, das tut finanziell zu sehr weh. Für den LRS habe ich lange jammern und betteln müssen
Hier die Bilder:


 





 



Grüße Maik


----------



## tommi101 (23. März 2016)

Sehr starke Investitionen! 
Kann man den Baron Projekt am Hinterrad noch relativ leicht treten?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (23. März 2016)

Ich bin erst 2x mit gefahren und die 765g Mehrgewicht zu den NN habe ich arg gemerkt. Allerdings war ich außer Form und es war 1Lager des Race Face Innenlagers fest.
Der Grip ist abgefahren!


----------



## Seneca02 (23. März 2016)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Sehr starke Investitionen!
> Kann man den Baron Projekt am Hinterrad noch relativ leicht treten?



relativ zu was?


----------



## tommi101 (23. März 2016)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> relativ zu was?



z.B. Trail KIng, DHRII, Onza Ibex und ähnliche Kaliber aus dem gleichen Waffenschrank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seneca02 (23. März 2016)

Trail King rollt leichter, wenn auch nicht massiv würde ich sagen.


----------



## sqlab1 (2. April 2016)

Rollt schon mal....


----------



## wildbiker (4. April 2016)

Sehr geile Aufbauten ...   ..zeitlos schön.


----------



## no name2606 (4. April 2016)

Erstmal ein dickes lob an die bikes hier.
Da ich die tage stolzer besitzer eines neuen helius AM bin, würde ich gern wissen ob jemand hier bescheid weiß, ob sich die einpresstiefe für die unter lagerschale am steuersatz bei 1.5 ändert. In den tech sheets steht immer "bei 1 1/8 beträgt die mindest...." Da steht aber nichts von 1.5
Ich würd gern nen chris king inset i5 verbauen, der hat aber nur 20mm und nicht für 1 1/8 vorgeschriebene 22mm.
Sorry fürs off topic, wollte aber nicht noch ein thred aufmachen


----------



## Timmy35 (5. April 2016)

Bei den 1.5-Zoll Steuersätzen gibt es keine Mindesteinpresstiefe. Nicolai verbaut an den Kompletträdern selber die Reset-Steuersätze und die haben nur 11mm Einpresstiefe.


----------



## no name2606 (5. April 2016)

so!
Bin jetzt auch stolzer besitzer eines helius am 2012.
Dürfte der letzte noch verbliebene gewesen sein.
Foros folgen.
Was aber echt nicht geht ist, das der rahmen (kein scherz) fünf verschiedenen rot töne hat.
(Schwarzer rahmen mit roten extralove).
Ich hab schon paar mal gelesen das nicolai und eloxieren nicht grad ne harmonie eingehen, aber das es so krass ist....
Bin echt entäuscht.


----------



## no name2606 (5. April 2016)

Alle kabelhalterungen sind so "orange" wie die ober beilagscheibe (kein plan wie man das teil nennt).
Das einzige richtuge rot ist der hebel selber.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (6. April 2016)

Vielleicht hat sich der Komplettierer nur vergriffen?


----------



## trailterror (6. April 2016)

Die obere und untere abdeckkappe des umlenkhebels sehen echt so aus als wären es zwei verschiedene und nicht passende farben. Könnt mir auch vorstellen, dass da jem. in der montage zur falschen farbe gegriffen hat...die obere sieht stark nach orange aus...

Wäre ja leicht behoben, indem du dir von Nic ne neue schicken lässt....


----------



## no name2606 (6. April 2016)

Ja, hast recht. Bevor ich mich aufrege hötte ich erst mal dort anrufen sollen. Mach ich jetzt mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no name2606 (6. April 2016)

jo... sehr entgegenkommend. von mir hier erstmal ein dank und ein gruß an den Hendrik


----------



## Dome_2001 (6. April 2016)

Also ich fahre ein Ion 16 aus 2015 und bei mir ist das Extra Love komplett rot. Anrufen und klären. Ich denke da wird Abhilfe geschafft


----------



## no name2606 (7. April 2016)

Mir wurde gesagt, das der aktuelle eloxierer es so liefert und das der umlenkhebel vom alten eloxierer sei. Sprich: der neue ist fürn arsch.
Egal, ich bekomme alles nochmal in schwarz bis auf den umlenkhebel. Das passt


----------



## CPLinz (11. April 2016)

So, hier noch mal ein update im Sommergewand. Alles was weiß war in schwarz 
Mit Zee- statt BFO-Bremsen. Tune Twenty 4 (mod.) statt Crossmax SX.
Bei der Gabel ist es aber nicht so eindeutig: Durolux (modifiziert) oder Fox 36 VAN - gehen beide gut.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (11. April 2016)

@CPLinz 
Nur mal interessehalber: Warum hast du die BFO ersetzt? Über die Tune24 hatte ich auch nachgedacht, mich dann aber doch für die AM/FR entschieden(bin nicht ganz so der geschmeidige Fahrer und erhoffe mir damit etwas mehr Reserven ;-))
Sieht gut(besser als vorher) aus, dein Bike!
Viel Spaß,
Maik.


----------



## CPLinz (11. April 2016)

Danke für die Blumen!
Die BFO waren schon prima Bremsen. Allerdings habe ich welche aus der ersten Generation und die sind recht pflegebedürftig geworden. Ich habe noch einen zweiten Satz an meinem Marathonbike und die bleiben da auch. Habe aber auch viel ausprobiert, bis ich zufrieden war (nicht jede Belags/Scheiben-kombination macht glücklich). Und sehr sorgfältig entlüften sollte man auch. 
Wenn's aber einmal passt, dann bremsen sie großartig.
Gruß


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. April 2016)

Noch meins - sucht aber einen neunen Besitzer


----------



## Nichtslutz (23. April 2016)

Ich brauche bestimmt ein besseres Foto, aber bestimmt kein neues Rad....
Vielleicht sollten wir für jeden neu-obsoleten und ausgesessenen Standard ein Kreuz am Oberrohr einführen...


----------



## rebirth (23. April 2016)

So aktuell, das sogar das ersatz laufrad drin ist 

Btw: ist euer rahmen (auch) 650B ready?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (1. Mai 2016)

CIMG9617 by JoshuaXo, auf Flickr


----------



## aka (18. Mai 2016)

Mein gelbes Helius


----------



## Knallscharsche (18. Mai 2016)

Soooo..... hier nun meins Endlich halbwegs ordentlich Fotografiert.


 
Das letzte mal gabs schelte weil zu weit weg zu dunkel usw...
Helius AC 27,5" von 2014


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (19. Mai 2016)

Dieses Mal ist es drum herum hell genug, aber das schwarze Loch dahinter...


----------



## der-gute (19. Mai 2016)

Ich seh noch Platz für mehr Aufkleber.

Und CB Räder... mei oh mei


----------



## Knallscharsche (19. Mai 2016)

Ich (100Kg Fahrbereit) bin mit den rundlingen durchaus zufrieden.
Die Aufkleber...ok das ist Sreitbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (19. Mai 2016)

und wenn sie 1000 kg aushielten...sie sind halt
h
a
e
s
s
l
i
c
h


----------



## Knallscharsche (20. Mai 2016)

Das bleibt wohl Geschmackssache, deinen hab ich damit wohl nicht getroffen.


----------



## rebirth (20. Mai 2016)

meinen schon, siehe gallerie


----------



## guru39 (6. Juni 2016)

net mainz


----------



## Andi5w (13. Juni 2016)

Mein Helius TB 26"


----------



## Benschi187 (13. Juni 2016)

So, hab zwischendurch auch widda bisschen was gemacht. Neue Bremsbeläge und -scheiben, Gabelschutzfolie (war schon ziemlich vermackt und das blau fand ich passt gut zu meinen Elox Teilen) und neuer Vorbau/Lenker.
Jetzt stören mich nur noch die raw Hope Bremsen und Stahlflexleitungen 
Achja isn Helius AM von 2012.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (14. Juni 2016)

Neue Teile... somit sind fast alle Second Hand - Komponenten vom ursprünglichen Bike ersetzt:

Cane Creek DB Inline aus dem Bikemarkt 

Hope Tech 3 E 4 Bremsen
XT - Kurbelgarnitur 3fach
SRAM X9 Down Swing Umwerfer.
Grüße Maik


----------



## DieterB (23. Juni 2016)

Benschi187 schrieb:


> So, hab zwischendurch auch widda bisschen was gemacht. Neue Bremsbeläge und -scheiben, Gabelschutzfolie (war schon ziemlich vermackt und das blau fand ich passt gut zu meinen Elox Teilen) und neuer Vorbau/Lenker.
> Jetzt stören mich nur noch die raw Hope Bremsen und Stahlflexleitungen
> Achja isn Helius AM von 2012.


Geile Farbe! Welche ist das und hast du noch andere Bilder mit Sonne oder so?


----------



## Benschi187 (23. Juni 2016)

DieterB schrieb:


> Geile Farbe! Welche ist das und hast du noch andere Bilder mit Sonne oder so?



Danke. Nennt sich sulfur yellow (Schwefelgelb). Ich such mal nach nem sonnigen Bild bzw. mach eins und stells die Tage rein. 

Btw. weil ich grad seh dass hier welche den CCDB Inline drin ham. Meint ihr der reicht auch wenn man eher richtung FR/DH/Bikepark fährt? Bin z.Z. auf der Suche nach neuem Fahrwerk. Hatte eigentlich den Vivid Air im Auge, bin mir aber nicht sicher weil wenig Platz im Rahmen, der Dämpfer so globig und man hört der wird schnell warm, etc.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (23. Juni 2016)

Ob der CC DB Inline für Park, DH, etc. reicht, weiß ich leider nicht. Das ist nicht mein Terrain. Aber um Welten besser als der RS Monarch, der vorher in meinem Helius war, ist er schon mal. Vielleicht bekommst du noch hilfreiche Tips?! Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass du dafür was potenteres brauchst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (24. Juni 2016)

platz is doch ohne ende?! bin den ccdb air gefahren.


----------



## guru39 (30. Juni 2016)

Helius TB. Nicht mainz


----------



## basti1984 (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo.. Ich habe ein altes nicolai Helius am gekauft und würde gerne wissen um welches modelljahr es sich bei dem Rahmen handelt.. Die Teile sind alle neuer (2014-2016).. Das älteste was dran ist, ist die Gabel (ist von 2011) ...


----------



## bastea82 (22. Mai 2017)

Wende dich am einfachsten mit der Rahmennummer an nicolai direkt. Denke die können da verlässliche Auskunft geben


----------



## basti1984 (22. Mai 2017)

Okay.. Danke. . Ist mein erstes nicolai und weil die so schweineteuer sind habe ich mir erstmal gedacht ein gebrauchtes zu kaufen, um zu sehen ob man da nur den nahmen zahlt oder ob die wirklich so gut sind.. und obwohl das Rad schon so "alt" ist, fährt es sich absolut perfekt... Das beste was ich je gefahren habe.. (und ich hatte eigentlich immer gute Bikes(cube, Radon usw immer preislich bei 3000 eur) aber mit so ne nicolai kann man die gar nicht vergleichen.. Werde das jetzt noch ein oder 2 Jahre fahren und mir dann ein neues kaufen.. Die machen wirklich top bikes  (zumindest was ich über dieses grüne Helius sagen kann)


----------



## rebirth (25. Mai 2017)

müsste ein 2013er sein. Quasi eines der letzten.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (25. Mai 2017)

Aber es hat ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr, kein Tapered... Ich habe ein 2012 AC, das hat ein Tapered Steuerrohr. Wenn die Gabel von 2011 ist, würde ich das Bike etwa auch da einordnen. Im 2012er Katalog (bei Issuu kann man die anschauen) ist das letzte AM in 2012 drin, 1 1/8 Steuerrohr. Aber ich bin kein Fachmann
Auf jeden Fall haste ein tolles Bike - viel Spaß damit! Tuning Tip von mir: CaneCreek DB Inline im Bikemarkt kaufen, dann fühlt es sich noch besser an.
Grüße Maik


----------



## basti1984 (26. Mai 2017)

Merkt man da nen großen Unterschied?  Ich finde der hinterBau spricht jetzt schon sehr gut an... und der Dämpfer kostet über 400 Euro habe ich gerade gesehen...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (26. Mai 2017)

Also ich hatte nur einen einfachen Monarch mit Gate. Der Unterschied war beträchtlich! Nach dem Wechsel war der Hinterbau sehr viel sensibler.
Allerdings hatte ich Glück und habe im Markt ein Schnäppchen gemacht. Sonst würde ich jetzt noch Monarch fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti1984 (26. Mai 2017)

Ist ein Monarch rc3 plus 2014... finde er passt gut zu dem Bike. . Aber da ich mich mit den nicolais noch nicht wirklich auskenne ist es schon möglich, dass da noch mehr Performance rauszuholen ist^^.. Ich bin bisher 7 oder 8 mal kleinere Berge (1km holprig  und verwinkelt abwärts) gefahren und ist wirklich der Hammer... Alles top.. Die bremsen (br-m 820), der Dämpfer,  und sogar auch die alte Lyrik rc2l Gabel. . Passt irgendwie alles zusammen..  Aber ich kann ja mal hier im bikemarkt ein Auge nach dem cane creek offen halten ☺


----------



## Martin1508 (26. Mai 2017)

basti1984 schrieb:


> Merkt man da nen großen Unterschied?  Ich finde der hinterBau spricht jetzt schon sehr gut an... und der Dämpfer kostet über 400 Euro habe ich gerade gesehen...



Ja! Ich habe genau diese Entwicklung mit meinem AM damals gemacht. Erst den Serien Monarch Plus drin gehabt. Sehr schlecht abzustimmen, eher ruppig, rebound passte garnicht zum AM Hinterbau. Ab zum Tuner. Danach schon deutlich besser aber das schwächste Glied in der Kette. Dann einen der ersten CCDBAir gekauft. Und ab da wars ein Traum. Das Invest lohnt sich. Der Dämpfer ist jetzt im 5ten Jahr und verrichtet inzwischen seinen Dienst im Ion 16 27,5. Einmal im Jahr Service bei Flatout und gut ist...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## manuelschafer (19. April 2018)

Um mal ein bischn extralove für bewährte Geometrien und Anlenkungen zu hegen... die Frage aufzuwerfen ob es zukünftig wieder eine Heliusserie geben sollte ? Was meinen die Fahrer dazu

.


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. April 2018)

Schickes raw mit weißer Druckstrebe. Musste ich echt zweimal hingucken, ob Du nicht meines gepostet hast.. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem MZ S3C2R im Helius AM?
Einstellbereich soll, vergleichbar zum CCDB, recht weit sein..


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (19. April 2018)

Also ich gehöre leider zu denen, die ein Bike viele Jahre fahren und immer noch nach Verbesserungen suchen. Deshalb fehlt mir aber auch ein wenig der Vergleich. Ich liebe mein Helius, es dürfte aber insgesamt gerne 1,5 -2 Kg leichter sein.
Seit ich den magnetischen Flaschenhalter habe finde ich es noch besser, denn jetzt geht mal eine schnelle, kurzfristig anberaumte Runde ohne Trinkblasenbefülltheater. Und mit einem leichteren Reifen als dem Baron hinten ist es auch wieder mehr ein Bike für Km geworden (ich brauche noch was geeignetes leichteres, griffiges für vorn, dann ist es mir noch perfekter )
Ich fahre alles mit dem AC und finde sein Einsatzspektrum wirklich breit gefächert. Allerdings würde mich schon auch das Fahrverhalten der neuen Bikegeneration a la Saturn 11 (wegen Gewicht) oder G13 interessieren. (Ich könnte es mir aber nicht leisten..) Mir reichen nämlich die 146 mm am Helius für meine Trails aus - mehr kann, muss aber nicht.


----------



## manuelschafer (19. April 2018)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Schickes raw mit weißer Druckstrebe. Musste ich echt zweimal hingucken, ob Du nicht meines gepostet hast..
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem MZ S3C2R im Helius AM?
> Einstellbereich soll, vergleichbar zum CCDB, recht weit sein..


 Deins ist aber ein AM ! oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (19. April 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Also ich gehöre leider zu denen, die ein Bike viele Jahre fahren und immer noch nach Verbesserungen suchen. Deshalb fehlt mir aber auch ein wenig der Vergleich. Ich liebe mein Helius, es dürfte aber insgesamt gerne 1,5 -2 Kg leichter sein.
> Seit ich den magnetischen Flaschenhalter habe finde ich es noch besser, denn jetzt geht mal eine schnelle, kurzfristig anberaumte Runde ohne Trinkblasenbefülltheater. Und mit einem leichteren Reifen als dem Baron hinten ist es auch wieder mehr ein Bike für Km geworden (ich brauche noch was geeignetes leichteres, griffiges für vorn, dann ist es mir noch perfekter )
> Ich fahre alles mit dem AC und finde sein Einsatzspektrum wirklich breit gefächert. Allerdings würde mich schon auch das Fahrverhalten der neuen Bikegeneration a la Saturn 11 (wegen Gewicht) oder G13 interessieren. (Ich könnte es mir aber nicht leisten..) Mir reichen nämlich die 146 mm am Helius für meine Trails aus - mehr kann, muss aber nicht.



Findest Du nichts weil du einheitlich bei Conti bleiben willst oder der Baron noch nicht runter ist ? Bin von dem DER Baron (nicht Prjct) überzeugt in 2,3 rollt der Super da nicht so offen wie der 2,4 oder shorty..

TRAILKING 2.4 oder Moutainking 2.4 ?

Vom Profillook und dem was du hinten hast sähe ja der 2,4 XKING gut aus.


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. April 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Deins ist aber ein AM ! oder ?



Ja, den Unterschied bei doch nicht so häufigen Farbkombi sieht man nicht so schnell. Zumal meines noch ein älteres mit steilerem LW ist ..


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (19. April 2018)

@manuelschafer  Ich muss den Baron leider erst noch runterfahren (bin gerade etwas klamm). Wenn ich wüsste, ob der CrossKing vorn was taugt, dann würde ich die 300 g Einsparung gerne nehmen und hätte knapp etwas über 13 Kg an der Waage hängen - mit Variostütze. Das wäre schick! Aber geht ja jetzt erst richtig los, die Saison. Ich teste jetzt schön die Performance vom CrossKing an der Hinterhand und vielleicht empfiehlt er sich ja auch als Vorderreifen.. Die ersten Eindrücke sind richtig gut. Der Baron ist allerdings griptechnisch eine Bank und hat mich quasi verwöhnt. Wird dann aber wahrscheinlich doch eher ein Mountain King geben, für guten Grip (bei weniger Gewicht als der Baron).
Yep, bei Conti würde ich aktuell bleiben.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Mai 2018)

Sieht nach 2010 oder 2011 Helius AM aus.


----------



## Seneca02 (7. Mai 2018)

Taylor Helius TB jetzt mit 140er Yari:











Sorry für den Sattel!


----------



## manuelschafer (9. Mai 2018)

Schönes Taylor   TB mit tailor made Option
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2192104?q=nicolai&page=5&in=search

@Seneca02 Stimmt natürlich
Bis zu einer Neuauflage gibts ja alle Modelle noch als T.


zitat
die Frage aufzuwerfen ob es zukünftig wieder eine Heliusserie geben sollte ? Was meinen die Fahrer dazu,


----------



## Andi5w (10. Mai 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Schönes Taylor   TB mit tailor made Option
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2192104?q=nicolai&page=5&in=search
> 
> @Seneca02 Stimmt natürlich
> ...



Da die G-Modelle keine Möglichkeit zur Flaschenhaltermomtage bieten, bin ich für eine Neuauflage!

Mein Helius AC von 2016.


----------



## manuelschafer (14. Mai 2018)

.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (15. Mai 2018)

Dreckig, aber geil! 
Der Hinterbau arbeitet absolut super - sensibel (DB Inline sei Dank!) und doch straff, wirklich nur so viel Federweg, wie nötig. Jede Fahrt ist ein Genuss! #bestbikeever
Danke Nicolai!✌


----------



## codit (15. Mai 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Dreckig, aber geil!
> Der Hinterbau arbeitet absolut super - sensibel (DB Inline sei Dank!) und doch straff, wirklich nur so viel Federweg, wie nötig. Jede Fahrt ist ein Genuss! #bestbikeever
> Danke Nicolai!✌


Jo, der Hinterbau ist sehr gut, auch mit anderen Dämpfern! Dreckig geht aber anders .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (15. Mai 2018)

Yep. Zum Glück ist dieses dreckig momentan das Maximum. Eine Bachdurchfahrt und zwei Schlammstellen haben das staubige Bike gesprenkelt.. Schön, dass die Trails gerade so trocken sind und es gut rollt! Gemäß McDonald`s - I`m loving it!


----------



## manuelschafer (5. Juni 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 729603 Anhang anzeigen 729602 Anhang anzeigen 729605
> Dreckig, aber geil!
> Der Hinterbau arbeitet absolut super - sensibel (DB Inline sei Dank!) und doch straff, wirklich nur so viel Federweg, wie nötig. Jede Fahrt ist ein Genuss! #bestbikeever
> Danke Nicolai!✌



...807 Top - Red "Roses"


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (5. Juni 2018)

Danke, Manu!


----------



## MisterXT (18. Juni 2018)

Diese Saison die Front generalüberholt. Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker und Steuersatz neu. Und die Reifen. Und die Bremsen. 
Also eine 150mm Pike, Intend Trail, ein Santa Cruz Carbonlenker, 2,4er Baron vorne und hinten ein 2,4er CrossKing. Und Saints mit Trickstuff Belägen und Scheiben.
Mit der Gabeleinstellung muss ich noch spielen aber mit der neuen Sitzposition, etwas kürzer, bin jetzt schon sehr zufrieden! Und noch zufriedener mit den Bremsen!


----------



## manuelschafer (18. Juni 2018)

! Super Aufbau  ! nicht wahr


----------



## Dirty Biker (26. Juni 2018)

Nachdem ich nun schmerzlich von Rocky Mountain getrennt wurde (erst ist mir die Schwinge am 2006er Slayer, dann Schwinge und Hauptrahmen am 2010er Slayer SXC gerissen) bin ich zu den unzerstörbaren Industriekränen gewechselt, auf die ich immer schon so scharf war. Leider ist der Rahmen momentan noch schwarz - das wird bald aber zu blau geändert. Ansonsten verzichte ich in Zukunft auf den Umwerfer und stelle von 2x9 auf 1x10 um. Soweit aber mal der erste Eindruck von meinem neuen Hobel, den ich aktuell schon sehr sehr sehr sehr lieb hab.


----------



## guru39 (26. Juni 2018)

Dirty Biker schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun schmerzlich von Rocky Mountain getrennt wurde (erst ist mir die Schwinge am 2006er Slayer, dann Schwinge und Hauptrahmen am 2010er Slayer SXC gerissen) bin ich zu den unzerstörbaren Industriekränen gewechselt, auf die ich immer schon so scharf war. Leider ist der Rahmen momentan noch schwarz - das wird bald aber zu blau geändert. Ansonsten verzichte ich in Zukunft auf den Umwerfer und stelle von 2x9 auf 1x10 um. Soweit aber mal der erste Eindruck von meinem neuen Hobel, den ich aktuell schon sehr sehr sehr sehr lieb hab.



Ein robustes Baik


----------



## wowbagger (4. Juli 2018)

Hallo Guru, meins wird auch noch strapaziert 
Hier im Engadin den Berninapass runter ins Puschlav


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (5. Juli 2018)

@Dirty Biker 
Schönes AM. Ich würde nur die hintere Bremsleitung auf dem Unterrohr und der Schwinge verlegen, so wie es vorgesehen ist. Die Leitung der Dropper Post kannst du mit einem 

 Dreifach - Kabelhalter auch weiterhin auf dem Unterrohr führen.
Gruse Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2018)

wowbagger schrieb:


> Hallo Guru, meins wird auch noch strapaziert
> Hier im Engadin den Berninapass runter ins Puschlav



Und immer noch so geil wie am Tag seiner Geburt


----------



## Dirty Biker (6. Juli 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @Dirty Biker
> Schönes AM. Ich würde nur die hintere Bremsleitung auf dem Unterrohr und der Schwinge verlegen, so wie es vorgesehen ist. Die Leitung der Dropper Post kannst du mit einem Anhang anzeigen 748951 Dreifach - Kabelhalter auch weiterhin auf dem Unterrohr führen.
> Gruse Maik


Ja das wird demnächst noch geändert. Bin aber am überlegen die Leitung der Dropper post wieder hoch zu legen, da es sich ja eh noch um die extern angesteuerte LEV handelt....
Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Juli 2018)

Nach langem Dienst steht meins zum Verkauf...

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1135454-nicolai-helius-am


----------



## Aarios (1. August 2018)

Letzte Woche nach der Familienwanderung in Pontresina nochmal nach St Moritz aufgebrochen. Auch mit meinem Helius ist dieser Trail super!


----------



## Nichtslutz (9. August 2018)

Ich hatte mal wieder Lust auf die Erntemaschine. Man merkt ihr die Jahre schon an, aber unfahrbar ist anders. Die Kombination aus kurzem Radstand, relativ viel Federweg und einem Hinterbau, der den Pop nicht erfunden hat, gibt's heute wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## damien_1427 (20. August 2018)

Ich glaube ich habe das dienstälteste Helius hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (20. August 2018)

Alt, aber schön aktuell...


----------



## opi13 (9. September 2018)

mal was " neues " gebrauchtes aufgebaut


----------



## manuelschafer (9. September 2018)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 760837 Anhang anzeigen 760838
> Ich hatte mal wieder Lust auf die Erntemaschine. Man merkt ihr die Jahre schon an, aber unfahrbar ist anders. Die Kombination aus kurzem Radstand, relativ viel Federweg und einem Hinterbau, der den Pop nicht erfunden hat, gibt's heute wohl nicht mehr.



@Nichtslutz
War doch damals so Konzept der Hinterbau


----------



## manuelschafer (10. September 2018)

Der cane creek Dämpfer konnte doch sehr individuell eingestellt werden. In den Allmountain Trial Videos von Hösel und Schneider hatten die MEHR ALS NUR POP bewiesen im Helius AM !?!


----------



## Caese (18. September 2018)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 760837 Anhang anzeigen 760838
> Ich hatte mal wieder Lust auf die Erntemaschine. Man merkt ihr die Jahre schon an, aber unfahrbar ist anders. Die Kombination aus kurzem Radstand, relativ viel Federweg und einem Hinterbau, der den Pop nicht erfunden hat, gibt's heute wohl nicht mehr.


Und was es auch nicht mehr gibt: 2x10


----------



## manuelschafer (18. September 2018)

Caese schrieb:


> Und was es auch nicht mehr gibt: 2x10


Aber 2x11E13!   bei Helius alles möglich, die xtr 3x11 war irgendwie auch cool..


----------



## manuelschafer (18. September 2018)

2004 / Das erste Helius Light in massiver Optik 
@damien_1427 





damien_1427 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe das dienstälteste Helius hier
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 764370


----------



## manuelschafer (3. Oktober 2018)

Aarios schrieb:


> Letzte Woche nach der Familienwanderung in Pontresina nochmal nach St Moritz aufgebrochen. Auch mit meinem Helius ist dieser Trail super!



@Aarios Helius 27,5 oder 29 ?

Sieht fast nach einem 69 Hybrid aus hihi


----------



## manuelschafer (3. Oktober 2018)

Dirty Biker schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun schmerzlich von Rocky Mountain getrennt wurde (erst ist mir die Schwinge am 2006er Slayer, dann Schwinge und Hauptrahmen am 2010er Slayer SXC gerissen) bin ich zu den unzerstörbaren Industriekränen gewechselt, auf die ich immer schon so scharf war. Leider ist der Rahmen momentan noch schwarz - das wird bald aber zu blau geändert. Ansonsten verzichte ich in Zukunft auf den Umwerfer und stelle von 2x9 auf 1x10 um. Soweit aber mal der erste Eindruck von meinem neuen Hobel, den ich aktuell schon sehr sehr sehr sehr lieb hab.





Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @Dirty Biker
> Schönes AM. Ich würde nur die hintere Bremsleitung auf dem Unterrohr und der Schwinge verlegen, so wie es vorgesehen ist. Die Leitung der Dropper Post kannst du mit einem Anhang anzeigen 748951 Dreifach - Kabelhalter auch weiterhin auf dem Unterrohr führen.
> Gruse Maik





Dirty Biker schrieb:


> Ja das wird demnächst noch geändert. Bin aber am überlegen die Leitung der Dropper post wieder hoch zu legen, da es sich ja eh noch um die extern angesteuerte LEV handelt....
> Danke für den Tip!




@Dirty Biker Bin auch von einem Slayer geheilt zu N gekommen! lustig, ists schon blau? eigentlich sehr ansprechend in schwarz mit den Tupfern.

Sollte man da nicht lieber den Dropper (ist doch ganz cool am am Unterrohr) runter legen und die Bremsleitung da wo sie eigentlich immer hingehört.. zur Kabelbinderöse


----------



## Aarios (3. Oktober 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> @Aarios Helius 27,5 oder 29 ?
> 
> Sieht fast nach einem 69 Hybrid aus hihi


Astreines AC 29 2011. Liebe den Haufen wie er ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Biker (6. Oktober 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> @Dirty Biker Bin auch von einem Slayer geheilt zu N gekommen! lustig, ists schon blau? eigentlich sehr ansprechend in schwarz mit den Tupfern.
> 
> Sollte man da nicht lieber den Dropper (ist doch ganz cool am am Unterrohr) runter legen und die Bremsleitung da wo sie eigentlich immer hingehört.. zur Kabelbinderöse




Lustig, gerade lese ich Deinen Vorschlag und letzte Woche hab ich es genau so gemacht. Ist wirklich viel besser so! Also Danke! Blau wird es dann doch erst nächste Saison, weil andere große Anschaffungen dazwischen gekommen sind. Wie sah dein Slayer denn aus und was hat Dich davon Weg gebracht?


----------



## manuelschafer (1. November 2018)

Dirty Biker schrieb:


> Lustig, gerade lese ich Deinen Vorschlag und letzte Woche hab ich es genau so gemacht. Ist wirklich viel besser so! Also Danke! Blau wird es dann doch erst nächste Saison, weil andere große Anschaffungen dazwischen gekommen sind. Wie sah dein Slayer denn aus und was hat Dich davon Weg gebracht?



Und wie kommt die Lösung unterm Tretlager so auf Dauer ? hab bei mir auch mit Doppelklemme aber dann über Tretlager und an der Seite weg gearbeitet.. so kann man auch schön mal Finetuning mit der Stützenhöhe betreiben  Bei mir ist es also etwas anders verlegt Stützenkabel geht unten also unter dem Unterrohr lang..

Hatte es auch mal probiert ähnlich wie du es derzeit hast. war mir zu unflexibel.. morgens ist man ja bekanntlich größer als abends ;D

ps @Dirty Biker
 Slayer? nicht der Rede wert 

Gesandstrahlt und dann eloxierte Nicolais werden von denen selbst anscheinend garnicht neu gepulvert...Oberflächenunterschied.. Schwarz ist doch schick, zeitlos und dazu mit Edding leicht in Stand zu halten


----------



## manuelschafer (4. November 2018)

.


----------



## manuelschafer (4. November 2018)

und wo sie einen so sanft hinbringen


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (16. November 2018)

Neues Gimmick am Start


----------



## Andi5w (16. November 2018)

Ebenfalls ein Gimmick:



gehört zu meinem Helius AC:


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (16. November 2018)

Das Helius finde ich ziemlich schön!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (17. November 2018)

Andi5w schrieb:


> Ebenfalls ein Gimmick:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 795811
> 
> ...


Sieht so aus als wären die Schrauben der Lenkerklemmung unterschiedlich fest angezogen. Oder rechts ist eine U-Scheibe mehr drunter.


----------



## Andi5w (17. November 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als wären die Schrauben der Lenkerklemmung unterschiedlich fest angezogen. Oder rechts ist eine U-Scheibe mehr drunter.


Wahnsinn, dass Du das siehst, danke ....    

Ich habe die 2 Schrauben mit dem gleichen Drehmoment angezogen und dann scheinbar nicht mehr darauf geachtet. 
Scheinbar habe ich beim anziehen zuerst eine Schraube mit dem Drehmoment angezogen und dann die andere. Das hat das obige Resultat ergeben. Nun habe ich die Schrauben immer wieder abwechselnd gleichmäßig angezogen und es passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Biker (20. Februar 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Und wie kommt die Lösung unterm Tretlager so auf Dauer ? hab bei mir auch mit Doppelklemme aber dann über Tretlager und an der Seite weg gearbeitet.. so kann man auch schön mal Finetuning mit der Stützenhöhe betreiben  Bei mir ist es also etwas anders verlegt Stützenkabel geht unten also unter dem Unterrohr lang..
> 
> Hatte es auch mal probiert ähnlich wie du es derzeit hast. war mir zu unflexibel.. morgens ist man ja bekanntlich größer als abends ;D
> 
> ...



Also ich bin einfach nur begeistert von dem Rad. So wie die Leitungen jetzt verlegt sind bin ich auch top zufrieden. verstelle die dropper eigentlich nie (ausser natürlich über ihre funktion) und so ist das mit dem zug ideal. und das tollste: es ist das erste rad, dass ich fahre, an dem nichts klappert auf ruppigen strecken. musste leider nochmals wechseln und bin nun bei sram x01 1x11 angekommen, die fährt sich in verbindung mit einem ovalen hope kettenblatt und der 11-46er sunrace kassette wirklichfantastisch.
der zug der sattelstütze geht jetzt unter dem unterrohr entlang, unterm tretlager durch und dann mit hilfe einer klemme in der umwerferöse im engen radius nach oben. ich liebe es einfach wenn die züge geschraubklemmt sind =)

lediglich ein wehrmutstropfen bleibt: habe heute nochmal nachgemessen und es wurde mir ein M rahmen als L verkauft. hätte ich besser gleich vor dem aufbau messen sollen, aber die euphorie endlich ein N zu fahren war wohl zu groß ^^
Wenn also jemand gegen einen L rahmen würde tauschen wollen dürfte sich derjenige sehr gern bei mir melden.


----------



## manuelschafer (20. Februar 2019)

Dirty Biker schrieb:


> Also ich bin einfach nur begeistert von dem Rad. So wie die Leitungen jetzt verlegt sind bin ich auch top zufrieden. verstelle die dropper eigentlich nie (ausser natürlich über ihre funktion) und so ist das mit dem zug ideal. und das tollste: es ist das erste rad, dass ich fahre, an dem nichts klappert auf ruppigen strecken. musste leider nochmals wechseln und bin nun bei sram x01 1x11 angekommen, die fährt sich in verbindung mit einem ovalen hope kettenblatt und der 11-46er sunrace kassette wirklichfantastisch.
> der zug der sattelstütze geht jetzt unter dem unterrohr entlang, unterm tretlager durch und dann mit hilfe einer klemme in der umwerferöse im engen radius nach oben. ich liebe es einfach wenn die züge geschraubklemmt sind =)
> 
> lediglich ein wehrmutstropfen bleibt: habe heute nochmal nachgemessen und es wurde mir ein M rahmen als L verkauft. hätte ich besser gleich vor dem aufbau messen sollen, aber die euphorie endlich ein N zu fahren war wohl zu groß ^^
> Wenn also jemand gegen einen L rahmen würde tauschen wollen dürfte sich derjenige sehr gern bei mir melden.


stimmt natürlich wenn du die Sattelstütze nie verstellst im Sattelrohr, kannst du den Umwerfer-Anaschlag gut dafür nutzen!
Mir war das nicht  flexibel genug. Habs genau den "Bogen" geführt wie die neuen Stealth Stützen nur extern 

PS
Viel Glück beim L-Tausch, ob dies brauchst.. wie groß ? wie breit der Lenker und Vorbaulänge..

Entgegen den ersten Aufbauten sind später viele auch das  AM mit 50 und 30mm dann bei ca 800er Lenker gefahren


----------



## ninmaja (20. Februar 2019)

Mittlerweile mit Hope M4 Bremse ausgerüstet und seit Jahren - trotz modernerer Alternativen in der Sammlung - immer noch mein Lieblingsbike <3


----------



## Dirty Biker (21. Februar 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> stimmt natürlich wenn du die Sattelstütze nie verstellst im Sattelrohr, kannst du den Umwerfer-Anaschlag gut dafür nutzen!
> Mir war das nicht  flexibel genug. Habs genau den "Bogen" geführt wie die neuen Stealth Stützen nur extern
> 
> PS
> ...




Fahre schon lange M Rahmen, weil ich vom dirtbike zum tourenfahren gekommen bin. Die Verspieltheit bergab weiß ich sehr zu schätzen. Bergauf würde ich mir aber hin und wieder mehr Laufruhe wünschen. Bei 187cm Größe und 89cm Schrittlänge fahre ich das Helius mit einem 780mm Lenker und einem 35mm Vorbau.


----------



## manuelschafer (21. Februar 2019)

Dirty Biker schrieb:


> Fahre schon lange M Rahmen, weil ich vom dirtbike zum tourenfahren gekommen bin. Die Verspieltheit bergab weiß ich sehr zu schätzen. Bergauf würde ich mir aber hin und wieder mehr Laufruhe wünschen. Bei 187cm Größe und 89cm Schrittlänge fahre ich das Helius mit einem 780mm Lenker und einem 35mm Vorbau.



Krass, 
Respekt mal über einen breiteren Lenker nachgedacht oder/und einen 50mm ?


----------



## Dirty Biker (21. Februar 2019)

ja kann man schon mal probieren, aber ich hab den vorbau den ich fahre irgendwie gern ^^ breiteren lenker find ich nur bedingt sinnvoll, weil ich schon auch gern mal auf steilen hängen mit engem baumbestand unterwegs bin und daher sogar schon eher mal an einen schmaleren lenker gedacht hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (21. Februar 2019)

Hi, hier mein momentaner Aufbau. Bald kommt der Speedneedle wieder drauf (wenn die Sonne zurück ist). Der 2. 2er TrailKing macht einen ordentlichen Eindruck. War aber die 1.Fahrt und nur ein Trail auf dem Weg...
Grüße Maik
Ps: Wenn es irgendwann die Finanzen mal erlauben, dann spendiere ich dem AC ein Paar eeWings, wie der User @LTeam an seinem G 15 fährt. Diese Kurbeln finde ich einfach traumhaft schön!


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Februar 2019)

Dirty Biker schrieb:


> Fahre schon lange M Rahmen, weil ich vom dirtbike zum tourenfahren gekommen bin. Die Verspieltheit bergab weiß ich sehr zu schätzen. Bergauf würde ich mir aber hin und wieder mehr Laufruhe wünschen. Bei 187cm Größe und 89cm Schrittlänge fahre ich das Helius mit einem 780mm Lenker und einem 35mm Vorbau.



Bin bei den letzten Punkten ganz bei Dir, fahre am AM auch kurzen Vorbau und 750er Lenker.
Bei Rahmengröße finde ich M bei Dir zu klein. Bin 180 und stecke im Wohlfühlbereich zwischen M/L. Fahre auch gern kürzere Rahmen, aber im sehr steilen , technischen Gelände wünschte ich mir manchmal schon einen in L


----------



## manuelschafer (21. Februar 2019)

Dirty Biker schrieb:


> ja kann man schon mal probieren, aber ich hab den vorbau den ich fahre irgendwie gern ^^ breiteren lenker find ich nur bedingt sinnvoll, weil ich schon auch gern mal auf steilen hängen mit engem baumbestand unterwegs bin und daher sogar schon eher mal an einen schmaleren lenker gedacht hatte...



dann einen 50-70mm mit Rise und schmaleren Lenker


----------



## manuelschafer (21. Februar 2019)

.


----------



## manuelschafer (21. Februar 2019)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Bin bei den letzten Punkten ganz bei Dir, fahre am AM auch kurzen Vorbau und 750er Lenker.
> Bei Rahmengröße finde ich M bei Dir zu klein. Bin 180 und stecke im Wohlfühlbereich zwischen M/L. Fahre auch gern kürzere Rahmen, aber im sehr steilen , technischen Gelände wünschte ich mir manchmal schon einen in L



das Du mich 180 zwischen M und L liegst ist aber nicht von Nicolai in der alten Geo so gedacht gewesen.. hihi


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (21. Februar 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> gibts jetzt einen 2.3 Trailking oder immernoch nur 2.2 ?
> 
> Die Nabel muss man bei dem Wetter ja nicht stumpf fahren, sinnvoll und erhöht wieder die Nicht-Qual der Vorfreude


He Manu, logisch ist der 2,2. Habe mich verschrieben und oben gerade geändert. Danke!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (11. März 2019)

Hallo Leute, 
jetzt endlich keine lange Leitung an der VR Bremse mehr, Sattelklemme statt Schnellspanner und neuem Vorderreifen. Gabel hat nach 4 Jahren neue Dichtungen und frisches Öl (nach 2 Jahren) bekommen. Obwohl sie immer gut gepflegt wurde und bis jetzt gut lief, bin ich beim ersten "auf den Lenker drücken" fast vorn über gefallen, so leicht federt sie ein. 
Freue mich auf besseres Wetter und die erste Fahrt! 
Schöne Woche 
Maik


----------



## Dirty Biker (12. April 2019)

So nach einigem Teile hin und her getausche mit einem neuen Projekt ist mein schwarzes Helius nun viel schwärzer geworden. Dazu kam aber vor allem auch ein längerer Vorbau (70mm) und deutlich leichtere Laufräder. Das fährt sich wirklich viel viel besser.


----------



## manuelschafer (12. April 2019)

Interessant, ...


----------



## Dirty Biker (12. April 2019)

Der is nach wie vor schwarz eloxiert - da hab ich nichts getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (22. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## Dirty Biker (24. Mai 2019)

Schick!


----------



## NoxFranky (26. August 2019)

Endlich fertig...


----------



## FZ1 (25. November 2021)

...mit dem Rad geht wirklich viel


----------



## Joshua60 (29. November 2021)

Urlaubserinnerung an die Cote d'Azur


----------

